# *WWE Women Nude Leaks* (Do Not Post Nude Pics)



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Just go here for the updates - https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/

I should get Member of the Year for this when 2017 is done :cudi

-Nudes
-Sticking a dildo up her ass
-Sex videos with Brad Maddox
-Cuck video of Brad Maddox recording Paige have sex with who many believe to be Xavier Woods.
-Picture of Brad Maddox nutting on Paige face and the NXT womens title.

Happy perusing

:focus


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:bush


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

We all knew it was coming.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

ALLEGEDLY from the talk I've seen on Twitter and other message boards, it's from an old tape with her and Brad Maddox.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Solf said:


> We all knew it was coming.


Wonder who's coming in that last picture?
El Patrón?


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

In b4 WWE wish her well in her future endeavors.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Solf said:


> We all knew it was coming.


She definitely knew it was coming in the third picture


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Should I ?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I wouldn't be surprised if Paige leaked it herself, she wants badly out of WWE she is grasping the lowest common denominator


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



nyelator said:


> Should I ?


yes


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Uh oh. I feel bad for her though. 

Wait, with Brad Maddox...:confused


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Shocked by this no one should be. I agree that it's not far fetched at all to think that she may have leaked this herself as a further attempt at getting her release.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ellthom said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige leaked it herself, she wants badly out of WWE she is grasping the lowest common denominator


Not gonna be enough. Seth Rollins had his dick pics leaked after cheating on his fiancé and was made World Champion. She's gotta go full Hogan and do a racist rant along with this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Uh oh. I feel bad for her though.
> 
> Wait, with Brad Maddox...:confused


Well, he *did* have Beef Mode as a nickname and written on his gear, after all. :yoshi


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Momma said there'd be days like this my brotha's










Someone drop or PM that link and let's get this show goin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

She seems like quite the cock connoisseur.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just screencaps has the actual video been leaked somewhere? also the crashing and burning continues I kinda feel bad for her this has to be the fastest destruction of a career/personal life I've ever seen lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



AllenNoah said:


> Not gonna be enough. Seth Rollins had his dick pics leaked after cheating on his fiancé and was made World Champion. She's gotta go full Hogan and do a racist rant along with this.


I used to like Paige, but I'm definately not ready to have her win the universal title. Although it would be better than either Oldberg or Lesnar.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I can confirm....There are pics floating around :squirtle


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Lol this bitch


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What's the point in even leaking this if it's real? Not like Paige is some huge celebrity and they can get a nice chunk of change in exchange for the leak.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What a dumbass fpalm


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Facial Of The Company..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This tape is all fake....

But there is one leaked photo that is 100 percent real..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Vince is gonna want to hear about this straight from the horse's mouth..


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tictac0987 said:


> This tape is all fake....
> 
> But there is one leaked photo that is 100 percent real..


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's real, fellas. It's damn real.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tictac0987 said:


> This tape is all fake....
> 
> But there is one leaked photo that is 100 percent real..


Oh there's more than 1 :maury

PM me.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DELETE said:


> yes


I mean I don't find her hot but might as well JERK OFF TIME.
Also Holy shit 110 people on this thread


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:ti We finally reached this point. About time.

Bye, Paige.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

if it's a former lover o her's that has leaked this then they better watch their back as del rio seems like the type of guy that won't take someone fucking (no pun intended) with his girl.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Come on brazzers start writing a contract for her


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I need video links, Am an expert in judging real and fake


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

ITS FINALLY HAPPENING!
Sex Tape of Paige > WrestleMania 33
if this gets released i will be okay with Goldberg vs Lesnar at Mania DDDD


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



frankthetank91 said:


> Yup that one's real (although boring). Screenshots from OP look real too.


So does the one's you say are fake. The first one anyway for sure as you can tell from her hands and the tattoo's also.

Not sure why she's done it, if it even is her who's leaked these. Sounds like she really does want to get out of her contract or maybe is some cry for help.

Makes me wonder what Del Rio would think about it though, which makes me think maybe it is someone else who has leaked them. I'm not sure.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just need a full blown hour of alexa now


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is there a video ? :book


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm only getting still shots. Where's the whole video?


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

God, my pervy middle eastern eyes need to see it. PM please!


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I NEED PICS IN PM

(For educational purposes of course)


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What is going on couldnt find anything by googling it. Pm me!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

guys this was leaked on intagram there is no video yet only pics the guy who leaked it will leak the videos today.
from what i heared.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What a time to be alive.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

pm for sociological research


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is she having sex with Alberto Del Rio?

Tell me, so I'll know to avoid watching this video at all costs.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This day just got interesting


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This got leaked by the same guy who leaked Alexa Bliss nudes that are fake.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Think a mod need to put a note in the title to stop people posting pics they have to keep deleting lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:lol Can't say I'm surprised. With the way her life has been going, this was bound to happen. Hopefully she can turn her life around before she ends up dead.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:lmao:lmao

I gotta see this, someone PM me the pictures.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

When this is the biggest wrestling story just a few weeks out from WM..

:mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

pm plz


----------



## AquaticDream (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Pm please


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Having seen the pics before they were removed, it was definitely her.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Yeah thats her.

I wonder what goes through peoples minds, having sex with a hot chick, I know lets film it for my phone!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Bets on this thread meeting a thousand replies within the next 6 hours. What are the odd's? Anyone have them?

1- 100 replies
101 - 200 replies
201 - 300 replies
301 - 400 replies
401 - 500 replies
501 - 600 replies
601 - 700 replies
701 - 800 replies
801 - 900 replies
901 - 1000 replies

Anyone have the odd's? lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



december_blue said:


> ALLEGEDLY from the talk I've seen on Twitter and other message boards, it's from an old tape with her and Brad Maddox.


*Fair play but he has a 0-1 rock, paper, scissors record against me so we all know who the real winner is here...*


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

so she's the new Chyna ?!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'ma need to see them pics for authentication purposes. :curry2


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I need to see it, it's one of the hottest things going into 'Mania, dammit! PM me, please


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

PM please OP, request samples for the lab...


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

YES YES, PAIGE LIKES ANAL. Got little snapchat vid from a so called four leaf place.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So, there's a nude video of Paige with a sex toy that's just been released. Have fun.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

PM please...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*Paige Kardashian fucks up again :mj4 :loss*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Videos are out wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just saw the video of her with her dilly. You see everything, front and back. Yowza.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Does she do butt stuff? :Tripslick


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Second one up now too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige >>>>>> every other woman wrestler ever.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Sorry one video verified as real,.....

Who is leaking this crap?


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



hando88c said:


> Does she do butt stuff? :Tripslick


Yes.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The best has yet to come :squirtle


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I wanna see. Pm me please.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

its legit guys
3rd video is coming...


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Any chance of her ever getting back in the WWE are over now.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad Maddox is leaking it all....


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

the second video that got released wasnt showed in the screenshot therefore i think there are 5 videos 2 of them are leaked now 3 to come.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wow, that shit is gold. Kinky bitch wearing a highschool skirt.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Ending her WWE career with a bang.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> the second video that got released wasnt showed in the screenshot therefore i think there are 5 videos 2 of them are leaked now 3 to come.


Rumors are up to 10 vids, 1 cumpilation, 1 bj at least


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Do you reckon she'll be going in the Hall Of Fame then? lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



phyfts said:


> Wow, that shit is gold. Kinky bitch wearing a highschool skirt.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Where do I find the videos


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Where do I find the videos


WrestleWithThePlot reddit
4chan


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Happy Fappening everybody!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Holy shit. I heard the deep cockney voice and caught the quick face glance. It's definitely her, brrhs ti

What a day.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox tho! :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

NOW, we're officially on the Road to WM, fellas.

FINALLY.

Today>>>>>>>>>>> Entire WM builds of the past 3 years combined


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So many virgins here, almost cringe'd..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Waking up this morning, I didn't think I'd see the dick of Brad Maddox today.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh dear.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just saw the video, she looks like a pornstar


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Please let the Big E video rumors be true :lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is a great day in history, fellas.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wtf, theres literally a purple dildo in the ass involved here.

Who the hell is leaking this shit?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Waking up this morning, I didn't think I'd see the dick of Brad Maddox today.


Most people don't.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's fucking real just checked the videos! There's even a fucking PISS vid :lmao

What a dumb bitch fpalm

But credit to Brad Maddox - what a pimp :lol

I wonder what Alberto will do? :delrio


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I saw them, but then I was reminded of just how much I don't find Paige attractive...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

piss vid incoming LOL


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Come on guys... it's like you've never seen nudes before...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Vino Veritas said:


> *It's fucking real just checked the videos! There's even a fucking PISS vid :lmao*
> 
> What a dumb bitch fpalm
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Just saw the video of her with her dilly. You see everything, front and back. Yowza.


PM me the link man :mj2


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Always seemed like the biggest slut lol 
Wonder how many others have came inside her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842807873780441088
Good point from Ryan. I really don't think they'll fire her over this, that would look bad. It isn't exactly the same as the Rollins leak. Not because it's hardcore, but simply because of her wellness tests and behavioral issues. I do think we've definitely seen the last of her in the WWE though. They'll probably just let whatever's left of her contract run out or grant her a release if she asks for one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*So this is the cave that Maddox was trapped in.*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

WOW, just saw a piss video too, this is crazy, and the guy is not Alberto Del Rio, its looks like bred maddox


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Vino Veritas said:


> It's fucking real just checked the videos! There's even a fucking PISS vid :lmao
> 
> What a dumb bitch fpalm
> 
> ...


PM me the links :mark:


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Please pm this to me please I need it for research he he. iper1


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm not proud but I need to watch these... Pm me.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842804954817474560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842807704506658816
I just hope she's alright. It might not even be Brad Maddox who is leaking them.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Pissing and anal lmao

PLEASE tell me there's a footjob video there too?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Nimbus said:


> WOW, just saw a piss video too, this is crazy, and the guy is not Alberto Del Rio, its looks like bred maddox


It is Brad Maddox.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Gotta see this shit. PM, pls.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This would be one of the rare instances where it would be fitting and make sense for the WWE universe to chant "This is Awesome."


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I just saw the schoolgirl outfit and dildo scenes, anyone can PM me the rest ?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad Maddox pissing on Paige and fucking her in the ass.

What a glorious day and age we live in.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> Dwayne ‘The Rock’ Johnson is producing a film about WWE star Paige


He did it for da people


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Apparently there is a double team with Brad Maddox and Big E. I dont know if its true though. I hope not because I like Big E and I dont want him to be caught up in this shit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842804954817474560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842807704506658816
> I just hope she's alright. It might not even be Brad Maddox who is leaking them.


I doubt it was Maddox. It seems like it's part of the Fappening 2.0. A bunch of actresses, models and wrestlers were hacked and their nude pics/videos have been spread around.

Emma Watson, Rose McGowan, Amanda Seyfried, Kylie Jenner, Paige, etc.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*So Paige is as nasty as her mom looks*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well i feel bad for her, there are couple videos ive seen 4, one is pissing and other is foot job and the guy is deffoinetly Brad Maddox, she keeps saying "hey babe im in the bathroom again" so we can excpect many more vids...

"In the bathroom again...and I'm practicing again"


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842804954817474560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842807704506658816


This shit coming from the guy behind "One Night in Chyna" and others..

:lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



AryaDark said:


> *So Paige is as nasty as her mom looks*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



december_blue said:


> I doubt it was Maddox. It seems like it's part of the Fappening 2.0. A bunch of actresses, models and wrestlers were hacked and their nude pics/videos have been spread around.
> 
> Emma Watson, Rose McGowan, Amanda Seyfried, Kylie Jenner, Paige, etc.


I see. Yeah, a friend of mine was just saying to me someone might have been doing it to get money for leaking them but from the sounds of it, they're just put out there?

It's like, if someone had sold the video's there would be an exclusive to that specific site or something wouldn't there? I've no idea where these are being leaked but from what I can gather, it's not an exclusive by Brazzers or whoever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Seen the stuff. If Vince McMahon finds out he's going to blow a gasket after giving his Raw platform for that movie.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Haha and people were like, she's not really a hoe! That's her character!

It's gonna be a good fap for sure.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I just saw the schoolgirl outfit and dildo scenes, anyone can PM me the rest ?



Same. 3rd and 4th videos please :banderas


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Waltman's pissed off, I gotta see this. Pics please and thank you? &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Vino Veritas said:


> This shit coming from the guy behind "One Night in Chyna" and others..
> 
> :lmao


More reason to say that because he knows how it feels. I don't know how that came about but either there was an agreement there or they were done without him. Regardless he knows how it feels to have that stuff out there whichever way it was put out.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Saw the dildo and fucking one. Can do without the pissing one. Any others?

Pics as well if you got em.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The Wrestlewiththeplot deleted one of there videos, catch the other while you still can. I'm sure there are other links though.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



kariverson said:


> Haha and people were like, she's not really a hoe! That's her character!


Naive maybe but having personal video's doesn't mean she is a hoe. She could have been seeing these people or anything, just because things like this exist on someone it doesn't mean they are a hoe.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Future endeavored now, surely?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



InUtero said:


> Future endeavored now, surely?


She ain't the first wrestler with a scandal, she'll be fine. Rollins had his dick leaked not too long ago.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

In one of the videos she was dressed as roddy piper, is that a fetishe of Madoxx?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So having fun with people automatically means = hoe? When u travel with same dudes almost 24/7 things like that are pretty much normal.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If she gets fired over this, that wouldn't look too good for the WWE UNLESS she is the one that actually "leaked" the videos. Otherwise, her stuff getting stolen and put out there shouldn't be used to punish her unless she was doing something highly illegal. I'm trying to be good here, but it is hard to pass up seeing Paige, pre Del Rio, doing some of this..... god damn it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

How many videos in total?


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This whore in a schoolgirl skirt getting ass fucked bent down whilst Brad Maddcock screams ''oh baby fuck yeah baby''
Another vid of her shoving a purple dildo up her ass

Give me a feet vid goddamn


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Headliner said:


> Seen the stuff. If Vince McMahon finds out he's going to blow a gasket after giving his Raw platform for that movie.


Of course what happens if she becomes a big star out of this?

"leaked" sex tapes launched Kim kardashian and Paris Hilton into the stratosphere. WWE has been seen as the kiddie show for so long yet that this could work in her benefit...or it could kill her career


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Dat butt stuff


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

They won't fire her. Every chick on that roster has vids/pics they just haven't been made public


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Seen the first 2 vids, can someone pm the others.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



moveznflips_ said:


> This whore in a schoolgirl skirt getting ass fucked bent down whilst Brad Maddcock screams ''oh baby fuck yeah baby''
> Another vid of her shoving a purple dildo up her ass
> 
> Give me a feet vid goddamn


This is a man with his priorities in order:lol


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



wwe9391 said:


> How many videos in total?


Some say 10 others 16...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Seen it, now I wish I can unsee it :booklel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



validreasoning said:


> Of course what happens if she becomes a big star out of this?
> 
> "leaked" sex tapes launched Kim kardashian and Paris Hilton into the stratosphere. WWE has been seen as the kiddie show for so long yet that this could work in her benefit...or it could kill her career


Well, they leaked when sex tapes still weren't "that" common. I see Vince being mad because he has to answer to sponsors and investors about this.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Fuck I love wrestling!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone pm me a link to all the videos


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Now all I need is a Naomi sex tape then my life would be complete


NAOMI BABY WE WAITING


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Im hearing that apparently this guy has nudes of Summer Rae, Victoria, Melina and Maria.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Are we serious here? If that doesn't make someone a hoe, what does it take to make one? Because we like her being a hoe it doesn't mean she isn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Yeah, X-Pac can shut the fuck up. Go shit in someone's bag again, you sick fuck. Him of all people on his high horse.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm bigger than Maddox!


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ceeder said:


> Brad Maddox pissing on Paige and fucking her in the ass.
> 
> *What a glorious day and age we live in.*


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Im hearing that apparently this guy has nudes of Summer Rae, Victoria, Melina and Maria.


This right here is the greatest night in the history of our sport

Not all heroes wear capes boys


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Im hearing that apparently this guy has nudes of Summer Rae, Victoria, Melina and Maria.



AWESOME!!! aige


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad Maddox of all people :maury


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Im hearing that apparently this guy has nudes of *Summer Rae*, Victoria, Melina and *Maria*.


If thats true.....wens3


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Come on I'm still waiting for the face fuck/deep throat vid and the feet worship ones. This sloot loves the D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Melina nudes.

:done

Please, gawd..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brandough said:


> Now all I need is a Naomi sex tape then my life would be complete
> 
> 
> NAOMI BABY WE WAITING


It would be with an Uso, just fyi.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Go on then ill take a PM


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CharlyBrown said:


> Some say 10 others 16...


hook a brother up :hunter


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

we NEED TOM PHILLIPS FACEFUCK LEAKS!

btw. tbh brad maddox is hot understandable how he got in to that.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Jerry Lawler when he hears about this


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, X-Pac can shut the fuck up. Go shit in someone's bag again, you sick fuck. Him of all people on his high horse.
> 
> :mj4


He's probably just jealous of the guy Paige made the video with. He and Scott Hall both have been creepy when it comes to Paige.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Vino Veritas said:


> It's fucking real just checked the videos! There's even a fucking PISS vid :lmao
> 
> What a dumb bitch fpalm
> 
> ...


dildo vid - check

Getting screwed - check

Pissing? Not seen this one yet


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Dudes getting fizzy knickers over nekkid women....not seen much porn then:tripsscust


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*









Paige's feelings on her WWE career


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

LOL it sounds like the first time some of u have ever seen a naked girl before judging by some of the posts in here!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can someone pm me the other two I seen the butt dildo and the schoolgirl.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Are there more than 2 videos out? PM me the link someone please :side:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

woow, there are Summer Rae and Melina pics too (or maybe vids), he just posted some


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Sigh...Paige


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Melina nudes too? :done I been waiting for Melina nudes for 10 years bruh


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CesaroSwing said:


> Jerry Lawler when he hears about this


lol I can imagine JR's "Get a hold of yourself King, just how lonely are you?"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well, if anyone has other videos, besides the Maddox one and the solo one PM'me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

There's other videos other than the dildo & schoolgirl ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

A WWE Universe soundtrack in the background for these videos could add alot:

As Paige gets screwed in the ass:

"YOU DESERVE IT!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Yeah, I've seen the dildo one and the schoolgirl one. Is there any more?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Del Rio gonna beat up every dude who watches the vids


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



moveznflips_ said:


> Come on I'm still waiting for the face fuck/deep throat vid and the feet worship ones. This sloot loves the D


If you get a link, help your friends >


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

More entertaining than her WWE Career.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brandough said:


> Melina nudes too? :done I been waiting for Melina nudes for 10 years bruh


TBF there were a Melina nude pic leaked when the first Fappening happened


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Aaaay we want some Bayley


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Im hearing that apparently this guy has nudes of Summer Rae, Victoria, Melina and Maria.


STOP.

This has all been fun and games so far.

VICTORIA? Is this Christmas back when Christmas was awesome?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mordecay said:


> TBF there were a Melina nude pic leaked when the first Fappening happened


Imma need that for research purposes my friend


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Its just nudes wtf. I was watching a wwe video, and I see a bunch of people leaking the pics, and vids to kids in the comment section. :/


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If Summer Rae nudes come out from this wens3


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

RAThugaNomenal said:


> Its just nudes wtf. I was watching a wwe video, and I see a bunch of people leaking the pics, and vids to kids in the comment section. :/


Very disturbing and immature!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

All the vids so far:

1. Paige alone with purple dildo in bathroom

2. Paige dressed as roddy piper having sex with Brad Maddox

3. Someone pissing Paige (i asumme is Madoxx too)

4. Paige undressing and showing boobs


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Nimbus said:


> woow, there are Summer Rae and Melina pics too (or maybe vids), he just posted some


Pm me site?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Nimbus said:


> All the vids so far:
> 
> 1. Paige alone with purple dildo in bathroom
> 
> ...


Where are these ? A lot (including myself) haven't seen them.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Klotty23 said:


> LOL it sounds like the first time some of u have ever seen a naked girl before judging by some of the posts in here!


Oh don't be obtuse, it's obviously because she's a wrestler we've all watched for a while, it makes it more intriguing than some rando.

Anyway, with the product the way it is, this is the most exciting WWE gets.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Where are these ? A lot (including myself) haven't seen them.


Same here looking for PM?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If there is ever a Randy Orton nude leak im gonna be all wens3


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Nimbus said:


> All the vids so far:
> 
> 1. Paige alone with purple dildo in bathroom
> 
> ...


I'm not internet savvy where all all these vids I only saw the purple dildo one on twitter


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> She ain't the first wrestler with a scandal, she'll be fine. Rollins had his dick leaked not too long ago.


But to be fair to Seth, at least he didn't/doesn't have the history of Paige, considering her relationship with Del Rio, and failing the wellness policy, her apparent lifestyle outside her career etc.

WWE will be raging for sure, and rightfully so.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Why did Brad, let her go ? :austin3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not internet savvy where all all these vids I only saw the purple dildo one on twitter


I've only seen 2 of the 4 that are apparently out.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So I guess we know why Vince fired Brad Maddox because he got there before he did.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



zkorejo said:


> lol I can imagine JR's "Get a hold of yourself King, just how lonely are you?"


Just imagine if Jerry and Scott Hall still worked with the WWE. Showing up to Raw like


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Nimbus said:


> All the vids so far:
> 
> 1. Paige alone with purple dildo in bathroom
> 
> ...



Be a good brother and send me a pm


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Its all on twitter guys :curry2


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Has anyone seen the tape? Am I visible or did they pixel my face as they promised? >


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










Hell Turn of 2017


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm calling bullsh*t until proven otherwise on the other two videos :lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*...yep, that's definitely Brad Maddox*


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Send me the pics lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm calling bullsh*t until proven otherwise on the other two videos :lol


Yep, they're BS. Only the first two were legit.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



moveznflips_ said:


> Come on I'm still waiting for the face fuck/deep throat vid and the feet worship ones. This sloot loves the D





Nimbus said:


> All the vids so far:
> 
> 1. Paige alone with purple dildo in bathroom
> 
> ...


Be a Star bro, PM plz


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh forgot about the movie that Rocky is doing. Wonder how this will affect it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BornBad said:


> Hell Turn of 2017


New meaning to the term cocky prick :creepytrips


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep, they're BS. Only the first two were legit.


There are at least 2 more unreleased videos, the guy who leaked the two videos so far showed screenshots.

No evidence of any piss or any really weird shit like that. But there was a BJ screenshot, so thats probably coming soon. Although the guy who leaked this shit also said that its not one BJ vid, but a compilation.

Either way, this shit aint done yet, no by a long shot. Can do nothing but feel sorry for Paige at this point.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well this isn't surprising at all.


----------



## JoeOmega (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone drop that link into my PM's.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

PAIGE CUMSHOT VIDEO IS COMING GUYS

got a screenshot if anyone needs pm me.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I hope this doesn't affect her relationship with ADR. She finally found someone in her life :mj2


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

WE WANT FEET!

WE WANT FEET!

WE WANT FEET!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The thing is, wasn't Paige's instagram also hacked recently too? So chances are she isn't anything do with this (as some people have thought may have been the case). Who knows, but I just remember hearing about that too and as @december_blue kindly said here also, some other accounts were hacked recently such as Emma Watson etc...


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can someone PM me the link to the 4chan or the twitter where all this stuff is leaking? Can't find it


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

the sex part of the video is crap....the others though damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just saw the cumshot pic. :lmao

Let's just say that the current day women on the roster can go out there and have a 10 star match, and they'd stil be outperformed forever. RIP WWE Women.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

EdenRocMusic said:


> Can someone PM me the link to the 4chan or the twitter where all this stuff is leaking? Can't find it


Same for me please


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

.....
thats the site where all gets leaked live.
enjoy

gotta delete this in 2 mins..


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Holy shit, has something like this ever happened before? I mean a current WWE star having some kind of sex tape leaked out.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Shawn did it lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

And this is the whore the rock wants to do a movie about. lol


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I AM ON THE 4CHAN THREAD AND THE CUMSHOT ON HER FACE HAS BEEN RELEASED!
Sloot face is covered in cum and she still won't let go of that cock lol


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone PM me the pics please


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This...this is incredible.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

God I love this forum


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh shit, the cumshot is out. Fuck...

This is looking terrible for Paige.


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Be a friend, send a PM. Someone. Anyone.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

meh, paige with clothes off a couple years ago < paige with clothes on today judging by these screenshots and videos


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

EMMA WATSON ASS AND FEET PICS JUST LEAKED :trips5

Just before the biggest movie of her life is released lol :ken

That cumshot on Paige's face is the biggest I've ever seen lol
And I've watched ALOT of porn


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So...Paige really seems to be into Maddox, eh?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

PM me the cumshot vid please.

Based on that sex vid, Maddox needs to learn how to fuck.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> So...Paige really seems to be into Maddox, eh?


Apparently these are from their time in FCW, so it's going back quite a few years.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Pm the cumshot video please


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> So...Paige really seems to be *into *Maddox, eh?


Looks like it's the other way around from what I've seen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



december_blue said:


> Apparently these are from their time in FCW, so it's going back quite a few years.


Yeah, I know. But still, she seemed to be way into him at one point. It could've been worse, I guess.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If there isn't a video of Tom Phillips facefucking the shit out of her i will be very disappointed


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wow I can't believe I actually took time to watch those videos. Curiosity got the best of me I guess. Although I regret it. Just gross lol. 

If Paige does ever return, it's gonna be so hard to look at her the same way.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Goddamn Emma Watsons feet 
There's also Katie Cassidy (Black Canary/Arrow) giving a blowjob


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What a time to be alive.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Generous of The Brad Maddox to lower his standards for Paige tbmaddox.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Who tf is Kelly Dunn?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is Maddox admitting to the leak or claiming he was hacked? If he leaked it he could be a world of legal shit. Also regardless I'd NEVER go to the UK ever again, Paige's father and older brother is sorta nuts.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Final Judgement said:


> Who tf is Kelly Dunn?


Kevin Dunns mother i guess?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Could this be a work for her movie coming out?


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can someone please pm a link I wan a see the vids and save any pics I can!!! Will rep.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I don't like her future prospects in WWE. It didn't seem like her future was particularly bright, but now it looks positively grim.


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

For the peeps asking for a PM to the link. Seems the people willing to share have disappeared.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Emma Watson, too. Damn. It's a great day to be a man.

:hbk1


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Not surprised by this at all.

She looks more like a pornstar than a wrestler anyway.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










RIP career


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Maddox admitting to the leak or claiming he was hacked? If he leaked it he could be a world of legal shit. Also regardless I'd NEVER go to the UK ever again, Paige's father and older brother is sorta nuts.


I could be completely wrong but I don't think Maddox is behind this. From what I heard her Instagram was hacked last week and some other people's were too. If this was a money thing for someone then there would have probably have been an exclusive with whoever bought the videos and pictures with their logo's all over them and I don't see any reason Maddox would do this out of jealousy or anything cause apparently they were a long time ago.

Who knows but my guess is that her pics were stolen and leaked.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Emma Watson classy as fuck. People hacked her and all they can find is innocent pics of her trying on clothes.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone PM me the cumshot video plssss


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

God ... if there is a God ... please let this be true.

Humanity needs this.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










EMMA FUCKING WATSON :cena3


TODAY IS THE GREATEST DAY OF MY LIFE


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If someone could PM me the recent video everyone is asking for, that'd be appreciated.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

all you guys asking for PMs of the videos why don't you just wait an hour or two and they'll all be on pornhub anyway. one of them already is


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is amazing.

Fuck Wrestlemania, fuck Wrestle Kingdom, Ultima Lucha, whatever. This is the best and the biggest wrestling event of the year.


----------



## Stylestheface412 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm curious I saw some pics but no video anywhere


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

welp Paige is done.

Brad is a fucking stud. damnnnn.

ohh baby fuckkkk. haha.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Ya I'm waiting to see the cumshot vid. I saw a screenshot with her face covered. It's for sure her


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If someone could PM me the recent video, that would be cool.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

someone posted a link, it had 13400 views.....it was a Roman Reigns titatron video :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Emma Watson classy as fuck. People hacked her and all they can find is innocent pics of her trying on clothes.


There are videos of her naked in the bathtub as well.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I haven't even seen the videos, but the reactions in this thread are cracking me up :lol :lol :lol


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The guy leaking everything just posted a teaser screenshot of videos he has of her pumping a dick to cum in her mouth and another of her riding the D. Also another dildo one with her moaning


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

There was a possible eva marie pic with a buttplug


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dashing_man said:


> someone posted a link, it had 13400 views.....it was a Roman Reigns titatron video :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao


Now I'm hoping whoever's releasing these posts his RR entrance as the last one.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

We all knew Paige was a freak ...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Not what I was expecting to wake up to.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

3rd video is there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

One of her fucking in a changing room or something is up.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Where's the piss movie?

Asking for a friend?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

HOLY FUCK. New ones just came out. It keeps getting worse...for her at least. :mj2

Getting skeeting on, leaking everywhere, hanging in a locker room (probably during a live show :lol)


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Another one out of Maddox splashing his cum on her feet :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wait Maddox has a nice dick

I would drain him dry like a vacuum cleaner


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is crazy. 2 new vids up. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> This is crazy. 2 new vids up. :lmao


Green shirt vid is definitely real, but does Paige have a heart tattoo on her foot?


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

GODDAMN

NEW VID OF HER PERFECT FEET GETTING DROWNED IN CUM 

MY PRAYERS ANSWERED :vince2


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Where are the new ones getting leaked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can someone send me a link for these videos


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



nyelator said:


> Should I ?


Yessss


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

From the leaked pictures we can all at least agree Paige is one very hot mamacita.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Where the hell are you guys seeing these videos lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

all you fucking retards asking for the links and shit it's been said multiple times in the thread everything is being posted on the wrestlewiththeplot sub reddit.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

During all this excitement, no one is thinking about how the Paige super marks on this forum are feeling right now. Someone may need to check on them.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I feel like Del Rio is gonna pop through my window and kick me in the head any second. :lol


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tmd02 said:


> Green shirt vid is definitely real, but does Paige have a heart tattoo on her foot?


The black patterned towel behind the door in the bathroom of the dildo vid is identical to the one she's sitting on in the feet vid. It's her


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



moveznflips_ said:


> The black patterned towel behind the door in the bathroom of the dildo vid is identical to the one she's sitting on in the feet vid. It's her


Now THAT is detective work.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

This doesn't surprise me, I love Paige to death but this doesn't surprise me at all lmao maybe this is publicity for her movie? Lmao


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Only way this gets worse for Paige is if Del Río dumps her lmao considering how obsessed she is with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The foot vid isn't her it's some other chick


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Today is simply GLORIOUS 

Got links to vids if anyone's wanting hooked up... 

She was actually dumb enough to wear the NXT Womens title in one of the pics :lmao :lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I feel like Del Rio is gonna pop through my window and kick me in the head any second. :lol


Nah mate he's probably watching them too. Reminding himself of the good times before he converted her into a skinny crack whore


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I've seen one of the videos and threw out a massive hand-party.

I noticed something in her vibrator tutorial though. I'm not sure but I think I saw a c-section scar.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Callisto said:


> Wait Maddox has a nice dick
> 
> I would drain him dry like a vacuum cleaner


WF has tainted my innocent mind :flair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I bet Asuka is asking for a new belt after burning that one and her and all former NXT womens champions are taking showers as we speak :lol


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

3 vids and 5 pics has leaked so far...


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brie Wyatt said:


> I've seen one of the videos and threw out a massive hand-party.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed something in her vibrator tutorial though. I'm not sure but I think I saw a c-section scar.




Damn, you're right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> During all this excitement, no one is thinking about how the Paige super marks on this forum are feeling right now. Someone may need to check on them.


I've been critical of her when its called for it and this is no different- very embarrassing but I'm not really all that surprised it happened to her. She has a penchant for getting into bad situations/has terrible luck. I'm sure she's gonna be raked over the coals and mocked by everyone (all the bandwagon fans will move onto someone else) but I won't contribute and still like her.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Man this is never ending, facial video and them fucking in a changing room now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

FAKE NEWS!

- Vic


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is kind of bad for Paige 'tho. Someone is being a fucker for doing this.



Vic Capri said:


> FAKE NEWS!
> 
> - Vic


#Alternativefucks


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brollins said:


> This is kind of bad for Paige 'tho. Someone is being a fucker for doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> #Alternativefucks


I'm not so sure if WWE would let her go over it but she probably won't be taken seriously again.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Where are all you finding the vids? I'm only getting screenshots.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Overcomer said:


> I'm not so sure if WWE would let her go over it but she probably won't be taken seriously again.


I know what you mean but who should be made accountable is the idiot that leaked this stuff. Whatever happens inside 4 walls, should stay inside 4 walls even if recorded. :grin2:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wow I initialy thought they were fake but after seeing those vids...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CretinHop138 said:


> Man this is never ending, facial video and them fucking in a changing room now.


Where's the facial video? PM please.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Always fun to log into fuckery like this.









WWE should've released her, but they wanted to be greedy and keep her from other companies and now they get to deal with this embarrassment.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I am really bad at finding stuff on the internet...


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> Where's the facial video? PM please.


Only screenshot is leaked...


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brollins said:


> I know what you mean but who should be made accountable is the idiot that leaked this stuff. Whatever happens inside 4 walls, should stay inside 4 walls even if recorded. :grin2:


Has to be Brad Maddox presuming he was the one giving her the business.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I dont think it was Brad Maddox who leaked it. A large number of celebrities are having pics and vids leaked so it looks like some kind of widespread hacking campaign, like the original Fappening.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone said Maddox needs to go to the indies and learn how to fuck. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:rock1 needs to get with the director of that upcoming Paige movie and write an "alternative" ending now.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CharlyBrown said:


> Only screenshot is leaked...


Nah there is one video on youporn already


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Someone said Maddox needs to go to the indies and learn how to fuck. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If those picks are real then she's got small tits


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> I dont think it was Brad Maddox who leaked it. A large number of celebrities are having pics and vids leaked so it looks like some kind of widespread hacking campaign, like the original Fappening.


That is true, but also keep in mind there's been rumors of them porking for years and there was even said photos and clips that were made public that people debated about. So long before any kind of recent hacks.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*She's gonna be fired.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This also beats every current WM storyline by a country mile in entertainment value btw. Shame all the things that happen outside the ring are infinitely more interesting than all the things that happen inside the ring, but such is life.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Chrome said:


> This also beats every current WM storyline by a country mile in entertainment value btw. Shame all the things that happen outside the ring are infinitely more interesting than all the things that happen inside the ring, but such is life.


when was the last time wwe was more interesting than fucking

2001?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BornBad said:


> Nah there is one video on youporn already


I checked youporns latest vids, i see no sign of it


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

its 46 second and looks like it was shot with a camera with a soda bottle for a lens

its about as erotic as my last physical 

unless you are a celeb sextape freak I would pass


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *She's gonna be fired.*


I don't know man. It seems she is very good at keeping the spirit high backstage.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

SonnenChael said:


>


:vince2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



FasihFranck said:


> If those picks are real then she's got small tits


She has yeah. I met her with a friend not that long ago and you could tell then that she had as she just had this loose top on at the time. People seem to think cause of the push up bra's she's wore that she's got a bigger set but it's clear she hasn't anyway.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wow... This is some serious leak thingie. Look at all those Alexa Bliss pictures, who the f* was hacked??


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



FasihFranck said:


> If those picks are real then she's got small tits


TBF back when all of these were taken she would have been 18-20? Still be growing into the nice thick Paige we had before she left, since she's super skinny again now

OT:

Theres apparently a water sports video on the way :lmao :lmao :lmao
If that isn't a deal breaker with Berty, then he really does love her :lol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Every video she's in a different place. It's like the hard core championship


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dashing_man said:


> Every video she's in a different place. It's like the hard core championship


Sex Counts Anywhere. :kemba


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's times like this i love the interwebs.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Such a gross thread. The poor girls personal life was hacked. How would you feel if that happened to to you? But nope all the depraved typical fraternity types coming out of the woodwork. Oh shit Paige nude give me a look. Damn man Maddox goes hard :lol. Gross Gross Gross Gross.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



3ku1 said:


> Such a gross thread. The poor girls personal life was hacked. How would you feel if that happened to to you? But nope all the depraved typical fraternity types coming out of the woodwork. Oh shit Paige nude give me a look. Damn man Maddox goes hard :lol. Gross Gross Gross Gross.


I honestly feel sorry for her. I have people asking me for links and shit like this was gold.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

There are two Paige videos and a few pics with the rest of the recent leaks. Most of these celebrities are on Hope Solo levels of beat shit territory, man. Calling them unflattering will be a major understatement.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



3ku1 said:


> Such a gross thread. The poor girls personal life was hacked. *How would you feel if that happened to to you?* But nope all the depraved typical fraternity types coming out of the woodwork. Oh shit Paige nude give me a look. Damn man Maddox goes hard :lol. Gross Gross Gross Gross.


I'm not dumb enough to film me when i fuck :draper2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Fucking LOL


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



TMWTLAITW said:


> There are two Paige videos


Three videos, a third in a public changing room riding Brad :lmao with promises of up to 8 videos to be released by the end of the day apparently :lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The wait is the worst part


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I kinda do feel bad for her, considering that this is all personal pics that obviously weren't supposed to be seen by the public. However, I'm a fucking pervert and I love this shit. :lol

Let this be a lesson. Keep shit like this off the cloud at all costs.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










Asuka (NXT womens champion)

Alexa Bliss getting fucked has also been leaked


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dashing_man said:


> Every video she's in a different place. It's like the hard core championship


Bro I'm crying. :lmao


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



3ku1 said:


> Such a gross thread. The poor girls personal life was hacked. How would you feel if that happened to to you? But nope all the depraved typical fraternity types coming out of the woodwork. Oh shit Paige nude give me a look. Damn man Maddox goes hard :lol. Gross Gross Gross Gross.


I don't get her and Maddox filming the whole thing


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

@simpson's Modern Life

Brad Maddox might be better than we expected haha


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Three videos, a third in a public changing room riding Brad :lmao with promises of up to 8 videos to be released by the end of the day apparently :lol


Oh, yeah my bad. That locker room one has dropped and it's hilarious. She's filming herself behind the back in the mirror, lol. I won't have interest in seeing the rest of them. From what I hear on video being with that girl is like being in a relationship with a disabled person. 

Hope at least she'll capitalize from that hack like J-Law did.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So far I've seen the tease with dildo,her getting fucked in a locker room and her getting fucked doggy by brad. Waiting for cumshot vid


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Damn Maddox, you can do much better.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



wAnxTa said:


> Yessss


Fine


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Damn Paige and Maddox, what's next Nia Jax and Ellsworth?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Alexa one is fake


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



moveznflips_ said:


> Alexa Bliss getting fucked has also been leaked


Please tell me this is true kada


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dashing_man said:


> Every video she's in a different place. It's like the hard core championship


I am crying


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well I'm glad to know Brad maddox couldn't fuck any good five or six years ago or whatever based on 90 seconds of video.

Wait no glad isn't the word


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

We all knew it was coming.


But Paige didn't judging by one of the videos.. :duck


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I guess being the RAW GM had his privileges 


Holy shit. Brad Maddox got fired for saying "Cocky pricks" pretty ironic cause that's exactly what he gave to Paige.


Brad Maddox my boy!


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Watching these videos I'm more concerned that he isn't wearing a rubber...I wouldn't trust her to be clean.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Dub said:


> *So this is the cave that Maddox was trapped in.*





Ziggler Crüe said:


> Someone said Maddox needs to go to the indies and learn how to fuck. :lmao





dashing_man said:


> Every video she's in a different place. It's like the hard core championship





Chrome said:


> Sex Counts Anywhere. :kemba


I seriously love this place. :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Del Rio right now.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ItsaNewDay said:


> @simpson's Modern Life
> 
> Brad Maddox might be better than we expected haha


He needs to be in the Hall Of Fame this year. Headlining it.

Who is the headliner at the moment? This needs to be changed. In fact the Hall Of Fame ceremony needs to be changed completely and just made into a Brad Maddox Appreciation Night, where he wins the Hardcore Championship and Greatest Cumback Award in the history of the WWE.

WWE is now known as the Wet Willy Entertainment lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Final Judgement said:


> Who tf is Kelly Dunn?


Trieste Kelly Dunn was on a great show called Banshee. The same show Lana had cocaine sniffed off her boobs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

WF members pressing refresh like:


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Knowing Paige is headed down the same road as Chyna and Sunny it would feel creepy af to look at any of these photo's.

Now Vicki Guerrero or Nia Jaxx on the other hand:wink2: I can dig that


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

How are the white knight, male feminist, "I'm a hugger", women's wrestling championing, "don't call them Divas", female workrate loving, cucky neckbeard smarks handling this? Are they crying and reassuring themselves that Bayley,Sasha and Charlotte would never lower themselves to what Paige did??
(Thank fuck because I would be passing on their sex tapes *vomits at the thought of those he-she freaks naked*)


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

How legit is that squirting video? Is that Paige??? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> WF members pressing refresh like:


More F5's in this thread than the ones the WWE locker room got between 2002-2004 :grin2:


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I want to see the pics PM them to me


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Was Paige aware she was recorded? Does she look at the camera in the videos? If so, she has got to be on drugs. I don't understand why anyone would do this voluntarily


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Some girls find it hot or do that for their boyfriends.

New pic leaked.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

New topless pic up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Was Paige aware she was recorded? Does she look at the camera in the videos? If so, she has got to be on drugs. I don't understand why anyone would do this voluntarily


Lol she's completely aware. That's why she was "practising" :lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh boy.. Paige went Lana. Her life is ruined. GG


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Sufferin Succotash said:
> 
> 
> > Was Paige aware she was recorded? Does she look at the camera in the videos? If so, she has got to be on drugs. I don't understand why anyone would do this voluntarily
> ...


damn I was a fan of hers and felt really bad when I read this thread. I guess she's a wild hoe!!!

I still want to give her the benefit of doubt and say she was wasted / high on drugs. But if she was sober, I can't defend her. Its all on her.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

New vid! She fucking her ass with a dildo!


----------



## rjstyles (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CharlyBrown said:


> New vid! She fucking her ass with a dildo!


link :quite


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh sweet Jesus


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is fucking miserable, to be honest. The guy behind this hates her or simply doesn't have any type of common sense. The fappening has nothing on Paige pulling a Lana... Now it is granted that her life is ruined, omfg.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

One of the greatest WWE storylines of all time. The suspense of if she eventually got fucked in the ass is killing me.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Edgehead91 said:


> How are the white knight, male feminist, "I'm a hugger", females in the main event, female workrate, cucky neckbeard smarks handling this? Are they crying and reassuring themselves that Sasha and Charlotte would never lower themselves to what Paige did??


Why would a true feminist slut shame anyone even a Chav like Paige for having relations? She is just doing what God gave everyone on this earth the need and want to do. It's 2017 and people still have very Antiquated views about sexuality trying to box women into either the virgin/goddess or the whore.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*Del rio might break up with Paige, I met him a few months ago, he wouldn't even let us look at her. she's probably going to get fired and potentially heartbroken. I know i criticize her wrestling but now I feel bad for her, not because of the firing but because of Del Rio, he doesn't play that, I feel bad because she really loves him and was drifting from the company for him.*


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

New vid using a dildo on her ass. My gawd!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige is the same age as me and her life is already off the rails legit wouldn't shock me if these vids releasing led her to OD or something


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *Del rio might break up with Paige, I met him a few months ago, he wouldn't even let us look at her. she's probably going to get fired and potentially heartbroken. I know i criticize her wrestling but now I feel bad for her, not because of the firing but because of Del Rio, he doesn't play that, I feel bad because she really loves him and was drifting from the company for him.*


Idk man, I can imagine Papi going wild on Maddox just because Cocaine makes you one paranoid sob. This is clearly a life ruining moment for Paige.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

"I can't wait for you to fuck me in the ass"

wens3


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Brollins said:


> This is fucking miserable, to be honest. The guy behind this hates her or simply doesn't have any type of common sense. The fappening has nothing on Paige pulling a Lana... Now it is granted that her life is ruined, omfg.


 Any news from Paige? Or Adr?Twitter fans are no doubt gonna spill the news to them. Alberto going to lose his shit. I wonder what Paiges reaction is going to be? Also wonder if this will affect their relationship ? 

Also, Why did the guy that make the video wait so so long to leak it? Brad Maddox was part of wwe 3-4 years ago I think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Man, what I would give for Maddox and Del Rio still being in WWE today. Would be amazing.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

4th vid just dropped of her doing buttstuff with a big purple dildo


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

omg :lol this is great


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

You just know TNA are going to offer Brad Maddox insane money to join them now :lol


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> 4th vid just dropped of her doing buttstuff with a big purple dildo


GLORIOUS! imo.

Not sure why people think ADR is going to "lose his shit". They're adults and adults have sex. It's not like Brad put this out there on purpose. You guys gotta grow up a little bit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Poor WWE movie branch. They invest millions. They get the Rock. They start filming. And then they get killed at the box office by an independent production film about Paige made for less than 100 dollars.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Any news from Paige? Or Adr?Twitter fans are no doubt gonna spill the news to them. Alberto going to lose his shit. I wonder what Paiges reaction is going to be? Also wonder if this will affect their relationship ?
> 
> Also, Why did the guy that make the video wait so so long to leak it? Brad Maddox was part of wwe 3-4 years ago I think.




Paige RT'd a pic one of her brothers tweeted about an hour ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> Why would a true feminist slut shame anyone even a Chav like Paige for having relations? She is just doing what God gave everyone on this earth the need and want to do. It's 2017 and people still have very Antiquated views about sexuality trying to box women into either the virgin/goddess or the whore.


Read what I posted again please...............


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

BJ video released.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox V Del Rio 5th tape on a pole match, book it TNA


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Really these videos are pretty par for the course as far as girls taking videos of them doing themselves for their boyfriend or some dude theyve been texting that they wanna fuck around with or whatever


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

BJ Video leaked! Pretty shitty thou...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This pics/videos have better build up than 98% of today's WWE roster.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

RLStern said:


> *Del rio might break up with Paige, I met him a few months ago, he wouldn't even let us look at her. she's probably going to get fired and potentially heartbroken. I know i criticize her wrestling but now I feel bad for her, not because of the firing but because of Del Rio, he doesn't play that, I feel bad because she really loves him and was drifting from the company for him.*


 del rio might break up: strikes me as the type that can't stand being disrespected. He will definitely lose respect for her.

He might not break up: since the videos were probably made before they met.

I REALLY want to her what Paiges explanation to Del Rio is going to be. She has some serious explaining to do.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Paige is the same age as me and her life is already off the rails legit wouldn't shock me if these vids releasing led her to OD or something


She was probably in a real healthy place when she was having more adventerous sex with Mr. Maddox,though clearly she had bad judgement of charecter in trusting the dude since he released it. Lot's of girl do stuff like this when they are dating a chap.

It's basically the hardcore drug use and partying with Berto that has her on a dark road.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

That BJ vid is trash.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

People are more interested in this than the build up to WM omg


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brollins said:


> Idk man, I can imagine Papi going wild on Maddox just because Cocaine makes you one paranoid sob. This is clearly a life ruining moment for Paige.


*People don't understand Del Rio told us months ago not to even look at her, that he wouldn't change with her in front of the boys saying he don't want guys having their dicks out around his girl, he is a very jealous guy(rightfully as you gotta protect your love). nobody wants to see their girl especially one they love in videos like that, seeing the way he gets, this surely must disturb him, I know I am critical when it comes to both Del Rio and Paiges wrestling but I can't help but feel sorry for them both because I know it hurts Del Rio and I feel bad for Paige cause I think he would break up with her over this and she really loves him & drifted from the company for him.*


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I REALLY want to her what Paiges explanation to Del Rio is going to be. She has some serious explaining to do.


Like what? "I was and still am an adventurous young woman. That video and man are in my past. Live with it or gtfo." jfc the maturity is astounding.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> BJ video released.


PM, pls.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

fifty_ said:


> Sufferin Succotash said:
> 
> 
> > Any news from Paige? Or Adr?Twitter fans are no doubt gonna spill the news to them. Alberto going to lose his shit. I wonder what Paiges reaction is going to be? Also wonder if this will affect their relationship ?
> ...


you mean Paige just retweeted a screenshot of the sex tape??? Bitch is crazy


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

That was one sad BJ. Put some effort into it, jesus


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



TheLapsedFan said:


> Like what? "I was and still am an adventurous young woman. That video and man are in my past. Live with it or gtfo." jfc the maturity is astounding.


To be fair Del Rio is the same guy who LIED he got stabbed, and beat the total fuck out of a guy for simply smiling at Paige. Dude's bout to go nuclear


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*BREAKING NEWS*

We are now learning, there have been a new Hard Core Champion, his name is still unknown


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Simply Flawless said:


> To be fair Del Rio is the same guy who LIED he got stabbed, and beat the total fuck out of a guy for simply smiling at Paige. Dude's bout to go nuclear


Maddox needs to hide in that cave again


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

These videos just get worse.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can we even call it a BJ video????????????????????????


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



InUtero said:


> These videos just get worse.


Maddox has no fucking workrate whatsoever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well, this is officially more entertaining than anything the women's division has ever produced.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Underwhelming BJ if we can call it that. :mj2

Still, there's like 5 more videos to go right?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Simply Flawless said:


> To be fair Del Rio is the same guy who LIED he got stabbed, and beat the total fuck out of a guy for simply smiling at Paige. Dude's bout to go nuclear


*
People don't understand read my post from earlier, Del Rio is really protective of her, he might break up with her, and that would ruin her life as she gave up alot for this man and is really in love with him, she drifted from the company for him, even though I'm critical of Paige and Del Rio's career, this bothers me, I never wish wrong on others like that, it's sad because she really loves him.*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wait a minute, are there people here genuinely getting off to this? 

This is some 20% rating on pornhub level stuff.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can someone pm me all the videos please lol


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

PAIGE GOES BBC!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Maddox needs to hide in that cave again


He'll need a better hiding place


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Whos's the black guy in the new vid, can barely see his face

And Maddox filming it :lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Edge and Lita's sex segment on Raw was more erotic than these. 

Paige really needs help.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Strategize said:


> Wait a minute, are there people here genuinely getting off to this?
> 
> This is some 20% rating on pornhub level stuff.


Tell that to the (probable) virgins over at r/WrestleWithThePlot.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Holy shit. Poor girl...

She might suffer from some condition...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842877382298099713


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*Maddox is screwed if he comes next to Del Rio.*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842877382298099713


:lmao


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

HOLY SHIT IS THAT XAVIER WOODS?


----------



## SlavioCliva (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier Woods in the mix!!!! What is this????


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Strategize said:


> Wait a minute, are there people here genuinely getting off to this?
> 
> This is some 20% rating on pornhub level stuff.


It's Paige. Only reason I'm interested. :justsayin


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige has been *BLACKED.*


Maddox is a cuckhold confirmed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The 3 way with her and Xavier/Brad just dropped!


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

People don't understand read my post from earlier, Del Rio is really protective of her, he might break up with her, and that would ruin her life as she gave up alot for this man and is really in love with him, she drifted from the company for him, even though I'm critical of Paige and Del Rio's career, this bothers me, I never wish wrong on others like that, it's sad because she really loves him.[/B][/QUOTE]

if del Rio breaks up with Paige, she is screwed. She threw her career down the toilet to be with Del Rio. I don't know what her relationship is with wwe at the moment, but its unlikely she is coming back as she has been off air for a LONG TIME.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox pimped her out to different guys.

He owned her pussy.

:lmao

The black dude has a smaller dick than Brad.

:mj2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is that really Xavier? Fuck :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox filming Paige fucking a black guy :lmao :lmao :lmao

Holy fucking shit, this just went full Russo :dead


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox sitting there naked just filming. :lol I never guessed he'd be a cuck. I'm fucking dead :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:xavier Getting in the action in that vid.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Holy shit....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I now mark for Xavier Woods!!! :vince2


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige has spoken.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842877382298099713


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Maddox sitting there naked just filming. :lol I never guessed he'd be a cuck. I'm fucking dead :lmao


He fucked her about 290 times, probably got bored. He pimped her ass out to others.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

UP

UP

DOWN

DOWN


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Holy fucking shit! You think Xavier is a geek...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842877382298099713









*LOL @ all of her fans who said it's photoshopped *


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Every Booty Os promo has really been a shoot about paige :heston


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wait, I didnt see any new vid.

Is Xavier seriously banging Paige?? WTF


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige getting double teamed by Brad Maddox AAAAAAAAAND XAVIER WOODS!!!!


----------



## rjstyles (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

yo is this xavier?/ hahahahaha


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone pass this video on to me please lads


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Keep. It. Tight. :xavier


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just watch Shelton get fired after this :lmao


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh Jesus, this just keeps getting better. Don't knowing I should fap or laugh! :HA


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's not Xavier imo, just some random black guy.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier woods!? Maddox a cuck:reneelel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

You know out of all of this, Xavier will be the only one punished. :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



@RealPaigeWWE said:


> Personal and private photos of mine were stolen and unfortunately they were shared publicly without my consent.


She confirmed its her! *HOLY SHIT!*

- Vic


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige finally Tweeted: "Personal and private photos of mine were stolen and unfortuantely they were shared without my consent"


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Vince will just replace Xavier with No Way Jose at WM and hope no one notices


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

OMFG its actually Xavier Woods fucking Paige raw. WTF is going on....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox leaning the camera in close to get those dick and ball closeups :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Holy shit, and I thought Ziggler was a cuck. Maddox :lmao


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier will get a huge pop at Raw lol.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier Woods will be as over as Austin Monday night


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm dying at Maddox casually just sitting there. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Not a Maddox fan, but you're not a cuck if you fuck someone numerous times, get bored, and she's not even your girlfriend but just some random slam-pig to you.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*If that was my girl she would've been dead.

I feel really bad for Del Rio.

Also, I would never be naked in front of another guy nor share pussy with another guy, that's just weird. I hope that isn't Xavier woods.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Up Up Down Down makes even more sense now.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

WOODS

Just when I think I couldn't like him anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> 03-17, 19:21	Chrome
> Maddox holding that camera like he just discovered an endangered species


I modded this guy for a good reason:lmao


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Im still in shock. I have lost a lot of respect for Xavier Woods cheating on his wife/girlfriend like this. 

The video is quite recent too, because of his hairstyle. Cant have been more than a couple of years ago or so.

I thought Xavier was a good guy. Apparently not.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BigDaveBatista said:


> Someone pass this video on to me please lads




Just google wrestle with the plot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I have no words! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Maddox leaning the camera in close to get those dick and ball closeups :lmao :lmao :lmao


I'm dying :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox...Woods...anyone else wondering who the third man is going to be?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

OMG if that's really Xavier, I'm fucking dead :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Fuck, we all pretty much knew Paige was a freak, but getting fucked by Xavier while Maddox is watching and filming them? Holy shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



zevel6 said:


> Maddox...Woods...anyone else wondering who the third man is going to be?


I would say Hogan, but he's only into women that look like his daughter...or his actual daughter.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I don't know if thats actually Xavier Woods, but regardless, the POP THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS GONNA GET THE NEXT TIME HE'S ON SCREEN IS GONNA BE HUGE


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Headliner said:


> I modded this guy for a good reason:lmao


only thing missing is some David Attenborough


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh Paige, the loveable screwup.

The Divas Screwjob.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *People don't understand Del Rio told us months ago not to even look at her, that he wouldn't change with her in front of the boys saying he don't want guys having their dicks out around his girl, he is a very jealous guy(rightfully as you gotta protect your love). nobody wants to see their girl especially one they love in videos like that, seeing the way he gets, this surely must disturb him, I know I am critical when it comes to both Del Rio and Paiges wrestling but I can't help but feel sorry for them both because I know it hurts Del Rio and I feel bad for Paige cause I think he would break up with her over this and she really loves him & drifted from the company for him.*


Break up with her? l can actually think about Del Rio breaking her in half. This is not going to end well...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

My boy woods noooooooooooooooooo




Sweggeh said:


> Im still in shock. I have lost a lot of respect for Xavier Woods cheating on his wife/girlfriend like this.
> 
> The video is quite recent too, because of his hairstyle. Cant have been more than a couple of years ago or so.
> 
> I thought Xavier was a good guy. Apparently not.


Jumping the gun aren't ya? 
Hairstyle is a pretty shit measurement of how recent it was, considering he changes his hairstyle every 2 seconds.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



zevel6 said:


> Maddox...Woods...anyone else wondering who the third man is going to be?


Oh we know.

:vince2

IT WAS ME DEL RIO IT WAS ME ALLLL ALLLLOOOOOONG


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This just got funny :lol

Now waiting on the lesbian video.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

They need to take Paige out of Del Rio's household. ADR might literally murder her tonight.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brollins said:


> Break up with her? l can actually think about Del Rio breaking her in half. This is not going to end well...


*True, if my girlfriend did this shit she'd be dead.

Del Rio doesn't even want guys looking at her, I feel so bad for him I pray he's ok.*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

My guy Xavier walked in the video like:


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone please start a "New Day Cucks" chant at Wrestlemania


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> only thing missing is some David Attenborough


David Attenborough- As we observe the mating ritual, we can clearly see as the natives would put it, "the mushroom tip" going "balls deep" into her "sugar walls"


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I hope this shit is a REAL lesson to all the jokers online who idolize these women and act like they are some queens.

Most of them are sucking off and getting fucked raw by half the guys backstage. This era is just like the old era. Dont let them fool you into thinking todays women are "different" or "not like that".


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

3rd vid will be Shinsuke Nakamura showing Paige what strong style is all about


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I don't know if u guys knew but it's totally legit.

Paige just posted about it on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842877382298099713


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh my god Xavier Woods is involved as well. It was a 2 on 1.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So this was how they came up with booty o's


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> I hope this shit is a REAL lesson to all the jokers online who idolize these women and act like they are some queens.
> 
> Most of them are getting fucked raw by half the guys backstage. This era is just like the old era. Dont let them fool you.


Kissing the ground they walk on is pretty laughable, but going to the other extreme and saying most are whores (you implied it) is just as bad. ESPECIALLY basing it off of literally 1 person's actions.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> I hope this shit is a REAL lesson to all the jokers online who idolize these women and act like they are some queens.
> 
> Most of them are getting fucked raw by half the guys backstage. This era is just like the old era. Dont let them fool you into thinking todays women are "different" or "not like that".


*True, these guys idolized them and got mad whenever I debated them. this era is worst than the diva era, not even the diva era was this bad.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

@ShowStopper catch me up on what's going on bro? Apparently Woods is in one of the vids ? :lmao


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

re: dildo vids: Paige screwed Paige


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I said before that this is more entertaining than anything the Women's division has ever produced and the Road to WM, but I'm serious about it now. 

I mean, what is next? Lesbian video? Piss? Shit? Maybe alittle beastiality and she fucks a horse, or some shit? The possibilities are ENDLESS.

@MarkyWhipwreck

Yep, and a blowjob video alittle bit before that with some random white dude.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Still hoping there will be Big E one leaked


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Each video is literally getting worse, I can only imagine what's in the ones yet to be released. 
Seriously though, she should go as far away as possible from ADR right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So where's the facial video?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wow i wonder how this is gonna affect Xavier's career, its definitely gonna change how people look at him backstage. He tries to come across as a happy go lucky nice guy who likes video games and gets along with everyone, now we see him here in a 3 way while he was probably still with his GF/wife.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Tommy-V said:


> This just got funny :lol
> 
> Now waiting on the lesbian video.


Imagine these with jr commentary 
By gawdd shes broken in half


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This girl is so done, its not even funny. She has videos of her sticking objects up her ass and pushing them back out :lmao :lmao Holy shit, I can't believe this is actually happening :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *True, if my girlfriend did this shit she'd be dead.
> 
> Del Rio doesn't even want guys looking at her, I feel so bad for him I pray he's ok.*


Don't get me wrong but you don't know what your gf did, neither do any of us with our women. The same way a lot of gf or married wives don't know what their husbands did. :grin2:


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

To everyone saying Del Rio should be mad and may kill Paige. Why? These vids obviously happened before they got together. I'm sure Del Rio had a sex lofe before he met Paige as well.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I just hope she didn't fuck anyone from Wyatts.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @ShowStopper catch me up on what's going on bro? Apparently Woods is in one of the vids ? :lmao


There's nude images of Paige and videos showing-

1. Her getting fucked by Brad "Slayer of The Puss" Maddox
2. Brad "The Cunt Commander" Maddox letting Xavier Woods have some fun with Paige going cowgirl on him
3. Paige with a dildo up her dark side of the force
4. Her going down on Brad "The Twat Smasher" Maddox's pen15

Such and such this and that or other


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I never thought I'd be reading about Brad fucking Maddox recording a video of Paige getting pumped by Xavier Woods. Fair play to Xavier if true, that takes cucking to a new level.
Reckon she'd kill herself if Del Rio ever dumped her. He has her on strings and with these leaks I think she'd lose control without him. She needs an intervention ASAP. Perhaps from the King Lawler, he's clearly a positive role model for her


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @ShowStopper catch me up on what's going on bro? Apparently Woods is in one of the vids ? :lmao


He's been spotted cucking Maddox.



:zayn3 Praying for Wood's career right now


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Final Judgement said:


> So where's the facial video?


It's the main event :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tboneangle said:


> To everyone saying Del Rio should be mad and may kill Paige. Why? These vids obviously happened before they got together. I'm sure Del Rio had a sex lofe before he met Paige as well.


Not for the actual actions, but because they have been leaked out for the world to see. Yeah, she didn't leak them, but still; it's off-putting. ADR's entire sex life isn't on the internet for Paige to see.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This thread is actually better than the videos. 

Great comments really.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



phyfts said:


> I just hope she didn't fuck anyone from Wyatts.


I do.

:harper


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*XAVIER'S MARRIAGE :sasha3*


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

For Strictly Research purposes,

I would really like if someone linked me the videos in my PMS.

Thanks you very much

Dr. Jonathan
Departement of research of the University of Quebec


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> It's the main event :banderas


:vince2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



LPPrince said:


> There's nude images of Paige and videos showing-
> 
> 1. Her getting fucked by Brad "Slayer of The Puss" Maddox
> 2. Brad "The Cunt Commander" Maddox letting Xavier Woods have some fun with Paige going cowgirl on him
> ...



I legit spit my coffee all over my monitor, I can't rep you anymore today lmfao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Surprised the facial vid wasn't the first one released.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox is my new hero, and I hated him while he was in WWE.

:mj2


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The saddest thing about Xavier is that my little sister and brother who I watch with are huge New Day fans. They think Xavier is the nicest and coolest guy, cause of UpUpDownDown. How can I look them in the eye when they ask me about this shit. 

How can I explain him fucking Paige with no condom, cheating on his fiance and wife and soon to be mother of his child, and having Brad fuckin Maddox film it from multiple angles?

Its gonna be awkward as hell next time we watch RAW.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> Surprised the facial vid wasn't the first one released.


So many banjo strings will be snapped


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

New Day Cucks.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige was banging Brad Maddox & Xavier Woods, WTF?!!

- Vic


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Man, they said Paige was wild, but this is next level shit!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wherever Maddox wrestles, he's gonna be as over as Austin out there.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Not for the actual actions, but because they have been leaked out for the world to see. Yeah, she didn't leak them, but still; it's off-putting. ADR's entire sex life isn't on the internet for Paige to see.


Exactly and he is not a cool headed guy. I mean lets just look at ADR, the guy clearly has issues dealing with emotions and shit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*




Legit BOSS said:


> *XAVIER'S MARRIAGE :sasha3*



They just fucking announced they were having a kid too :mj2


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Oh yeah and supposedly there's a video of a facial going round but I have not seen it so I don't know what the fuck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Abisial said:


> He's been spotted cucking Maddox.
> 
> 
> 
> :zayn3 Praying for Wood's career right now





LPPrince said:


> There's nude images of Paige and videos showing-
> 
> 1. Her getting fucked by Brad "Slayer of The Puss" Maddox
> 2. Brad "The Cunt Commander" Maddox letting Xavier Woods have some fun with Paige going cowgirl on him
> ...





ShowStopper said:


> I said before that this is more entertaining than anything the Women's division has ever produced and the Road to WM, but I'm serious about it now.
> 
> I mean, what is next? Lesbian video? Piss? Shit? Maybe alittle beastiality and she fucks a horse, or some shit? The possibilities are ENDLESS.
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Sh*t, I think I just saw them. They were like recorded off of a computer screen or something?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad "Cervix Smasher" Maddox


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mango13 said:


> I legit spit my coffee all over my monitor, I can't rep you anymore today lmfao


There's always tomorrow homie, #neverforget #1rep1prayer


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> The saddest thing about Xavier is that my little sister and brother who I watch with are huge New Day fans. They think Xavier is the nicest and coolest guy, cause of UpUpDownDown. How can I look them in the eye when they ask me about this shit.
> 
> How can I explain him fucking Paige with no condom, cheating on his fiance and wife and soon to be mother of his child, and having Brad fuckin Maddox film it from multiple angles?
> 
> Its gonna be awkward as hell next time we watch RAW.


Don't?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier's married with a kid, too, I think. He's the second biggest loser in all of this after Paige.

Say goodbye to your money and hello CHILD SUPPORT PAYMENTS.

:mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I guess some people gonna have to change their answer on a certain WHOS A HO question on the youtubes


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It would appear that after things around Paige calmed down for a couple of months or so, it was a "calm before the storm" occurence. So far, there are 4 videos out, featuring Maddox and Woods. And, yes, it's like a hardcore fuck championship with Paige. If there really are 8 in total, we can only guess who else is gonna pop up in those.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Xavier's married with a kid, too, I think. He's the second biggest loser in all of this after Paige.
> 
> Say goodbye to your money and hello CHILD SUPPORT PAYMENTS.
> 
> :mj4


I don't think he's that screwed, he can say it wasn't him.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Woods & Maddox tag team champions. Book it, Vince.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tboneangle said:


> To everyone saying Del Rio should be mad and may kill Paige. Why? These vids obviously happened before they got together. I'm sure Del Rio had a sex lofe before he met Paige as well.



Some people are just insecure and deluded to the point where they freak out at the thought of their GF/Wife having relations with other men prior to their relationship. It's fucking stupid.


----------



## rjstyles (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The raw after mania is going to be lit


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Final Judgement said:


> So many banjo strings will be snapped


:xavier :xavier :xavier


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

How long has Xavier been with his wife as these look 4 years old.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Looking for that Paige facial like..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad Maddox the PUSSY-POUNDER.

Never thought I'd type those words.

He's the only who hasn't taken an L in all of this.

:mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:lmao not Xavier WTF


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

the fallout for this could be huge for WWE, especially if there is more to come with other current wrestlers. thats a big if though


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Now that the excitement has faded, I'm thinking about people's feelings. Obviously this may be really awkward for Paige, I hope she's alright. And as a guy with 2 younger sisters, imagine how her brothers must feel.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I believe the videos are all old from a few years back. Also, i wonder if woods knows its leaked since hes been at sxsw all day...


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Martins said:


> I do.
> 
> :harper


If there is a video of Luke fucking Paige and yelling "YEAH YEAH YEAH" , I can finally find peace in this life and kill myself with joy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Sh*t, I think I just saw them. They were like recorded off of a computer screen or something?


Yep, they are not like the others.

All this stuff is so weird and it gets weirder every passing hour


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I don't think he's that screwed, he can say it wasn't him.


There's an actual video of him with his face on camera, though..


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> I hope this shit is a REAL lesson to all the jokers online who idolize these women and act like they are some queens.
> 
> Most of them are sucking off and getting fucked raw by half the guys backstage. This era is just like the old era. Dont let them fool you into thinking todays women are "different" or "not like that".



People always sound pretty stupid when they make blanket statements about an entire group of people.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

One thing is for sure 'tho... WWE superstars have a lot of fucking fun while on the road. Good for them!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DudeLove669 said:


> Some people are just insecure and deluded to the point where they freak out at the thought of their GF/Wife having relations with other men prior to their relationship. It's fucking stupid.


Well he might not like the fact that she was fucking a married/engaged man in a 3 way.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

WELL GOOD JOB BRAD MADDOX YOU FINALLY GAVE VINCE AN EXCUSE TO BREAK UP THE NEW DAY

plenty of people around here should be loving this situation just for that right


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The people who say all that's going on right now is "weird" obviously haven't been on the internet for long. :vince5


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad The Impaler


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Surely the cuckold one is fake?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Looking for that Paige facial like..


:lmao


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

At least WWE programming is still PG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoseChung (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

While I might have been a little interested at the start this is turning into an awful experience. Granted they are all adults etc but families will be effected. We all heard the rumours of paige but notjing should ever come out like this.

I wonder why they are being released in pieces... maybe a bit of blackmail going on?

On the plus side, the fed will lose tons of sponsorship. They might have to start trying again.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

A few people are presuming Maddox leaked the videos. Maybe so but also maybe not, her Instagram was hacked last week so other stuff could have been done in the mean time.

This was also before her relationship before Del Rio. Chances are he already knew about this anyway before hand and they were expecting this, so it's probably not the end of her relationship over this.

Obviously we don't know but the general vibe I'm getting is that people are presuming this is the case here (some, not all).


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> The saddest thing about Xavier is that my little sister and brother who I watch with are huge New Day fans. They think Xavier is the nicest and coolest guy, cause of UpUpDownDown. How can I look them in the eye when they ask me about this shit.
> 
> How can I explain him fucking Paige with no condom, cheating on his fiance and wife and soon to be mother of his child, and having Brad fuckin Maddox film it from multiple angles?
> 
> Its gonna be awkward as hell next time we watch RAW.


*There's too much wrong in this world, I feel bad for your sister and brother.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



SAMCRO said:


> Well he might not like the fact that she was fucking a married/engaged man in a 3 way.


Again, you have no idea when this was filmed and you don't know how long Woods has been dating/married to his Wife, so how can you make this assumption.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige taking more poundings than the beach at D Day


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Honey Bucket said:


> Brad The Impaler


Rep for history reference


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> The people who say all that's going on right now is "weird" obviously haven't been on the internet for long. :vince5


I watched a dude fuck a snake for 10 minutes. THAT was weird, this stuff is fucking hilarious


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So today's UpUpDownDown episode with Paige was pretty different. :xavier


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What is Brad Maddick doing in the Impact Zone?
Turning a new Paige in his career.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Cucked McMahon would be too afraid to fire fire her, because of the SJW rage that would bring on.

Honestly what a sad pathetic piece of crap company this is. Punishing legends and rewarding pieces of crap.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> A few people are presuming Maddox leaked the videos. Maybe so but also maybe not, her Instagram was hacked last week so other stuff could have been done in the mean time.
> 
> This was also before her relationship before Del Rio. Chances are he already knew about this anyway before hand and they were expecting this, so it's probably not the end of her relationship over this.
> 
> Obviously we don't know but the general vibe I'm getting is that people are presuming this is the case here (some, not all).


A bunch of celebrities have been hit from Katie Cassidy to Amanda Seyfried to Emma Watson just to name a few, all at the same time this has happened to Paige. Highly doubt it's Maddox.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Wait, Brad Maddox is an actual cuck?:lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Brad Maddox the PUSSY-POUNDER.
> 
> Never thought I'd type those words.
> 
> ...


Didn't he watch his then girlfriend get pegged by another man right in front of him, while he was naked? If he did wouldn't that be L?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Captain Edd said:


> I watched a dude fuck a snake for 10 minutes. THAT was weird, this stuff is fucking hilarious


Pretty sure that's illegal bro, erase that cache ASAP.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Captain Edd said:


> I watched a dude fuck a snake for 10 minutes. THAT was weird, this stuff is fucking hilarious


Exactly! This is for the keks!


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

tboneangle said:


> To everyone saying Del Rio should be mad and may kill Paige. Why? These vids obviously happened before they got together. I'm sure Del Rio had a sex lofe before he met Paige as well.


 del Rio is Mexican and have lot of pride he doesn't like to be disrespected. Now people are going to say he's dating a hoe. The ultimate disrespect.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's not that big of a deal, lot of people get down and dirty, can't expect all celebs to be vanillas :mj she has poor taste in men though


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Abisial said:


> Pretty sure that's illegal bro, erase that cache ASAP.


No way, if I get arrested for this I want to see the look on the cops faces when they read why I'm here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CesaroSwing said:


> Didn't he watch his then girlfriend get pegged by another man right in front of him, while he was naked? If he did wouldn't that be L?


Wasn't his girlfriend. Just his slam-pig.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










:lol


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The repercussions of this are going to be pretty interesting. 
I'm still not convinced that's Xavier Woods and it's not easy to prove it is him so I'm not sure there will be any effect on him in the long run.
Paige on the other hand....will she get fired? Will they stop production on the movie on her? Will be interesting to see.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CesaroSwing said:


> Didn't he watch his then girlfriend get pegged by another man right in front of him, while he was naked? If he did wouldn't that be L?


I mean I wouldn't be down for that, but he probably tapped dat ass so much he figured he'd let someone else reach for her br_ass_ ring


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Will their be any leaks with Paige with any of the females , that's what I'm waitin on .


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

NO WONDER PAIGE WAS SO COOL WITH PUTTING HER HEAD ON WOOD'S D*CK IN TWISTER !!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Wasn't his girlfriend. Just his slam-pig.


Maddox is the man.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Waiting for the inevitable offers from Brazzers


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige how can these be private

Xavier and his buddies sing songs about you every time they on TV how private is that


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Will their be any leaks with any of the females , that's what I'm waitin on .


Misread that, sorry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

and on tonight's episode...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just out of curiosity, if this guy was indeed Xavier, was he engaged 4-5 years ago? Because most people say this material is from 2012-2013


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If I was in the company I would be doing the same shit. lol I'd be tryin to hit up Sasha ASAP. It's a normal thing to fuck ppl you work with .


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



JoseChung said:


> While I might have been a little interested at the start this is turning into an awful experience. Granted they are all adults etc but families will be effected. We all heard the rumours of paige but notjing should ever come out like this.
> 
> I wonder why they are being released in pieces... maybe a bit of blackmail going on?
> 
> On the plus side, the fed will lose tons of sponsorship. They might have to start trying again.


I was thinking this too. Her brothers, mum and family. Also her too, I think it's getting a bit much and she's probably really embarrassed. It's not like she's the first girl to do these kind of things, I'm sure it happens in the business more than we know. All the other diva's that have been involved in this are probably worried right now, if there are any of course.

Sure it may be all fun and games to us at first but when you think about it, this could be very emotionally damaging to her. Imagine if she did something silly over the ridicule of it all, it's really not nice to see.

And although I'm not saying I encourage it by any means but she is a young girl exploring her sexuality, what she is doing or has been doing isn't really anything wrong. It's just not something that shouldn't be seen by everyone else and is a private thing.

I actually feel for the girl to be honest, it's getting a bit much. 



Abisial said:


> Again, you have no idea when this was filmed and you don't know how long Woods has been dating/married to his Wife, so how can you make this assumption.


Exactly what I meant with this post here. So much presuming going on here.




Simpsons Modern Life said:


> A few people are presuming Maddox leaked the videos. Maybe so but also maybe not, her Instagram was hacked last week so other stuff could have been done in the mean time.
> 
> This was also before her relationship before Del Rio. Chances are he already knew about this anyway before hand and they were expecting this, so it's probably not the end of her relationship over this.
> 
> Obviously we don't know but the general vibe I'm getting is that people are presuming this is the case here (some, not all).


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Yikes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*WE IGNORED THE SIGNS!!!*


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier Woods truly is the greatest tag team champion of all time.

The video is a bit short to know if he's also the longest reign tag champ too


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> A bunch of celebrities have been hit from Katie Cassidy to Amanda Seyfried to Emma Watson just to name a few, all at the same time this has happened to Paige. Highly doubt it's Maddox.


Watch it turn out to be that Maddox is the hacker who has been behind every Fappening leak :kappa


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Anyone else just waiting for the blowjob/facial?


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Will their be any leaks with Paige with any of the females , that's what I'm waitin on .


Maybe.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*So Rocky's Paige movie becomes a porno now, right?*

Or is Rocky going to ignore the shitstorm and just act like Paige is a "tough little innocent princess with an attitude" ? Good role model for all the little girls, she came from a rough and tough family! You can achieve your dreams little gals - right in between your double-penetration porn scenes!

In all honesty, and I say this is a once former mega fan of the guy, the Rock is an ever bigger whore than Paige. You can't serve two masters Rocky, and right now you're serving money. You think you own your fame and success - it's the other way around. You're not "The Rock" anymore, you're Hollywood's gold-dipped little pet. You talk constantly about how much you understand the real people's struggle and starting out rough in life, but your head is shoved so deep inside Hollywood's candy ass you can't even raise your own eyebrow anymore.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Final Judgement said:


> Anyone else just waiting for the blowjob/facial?


You've hit the nail on the head there mate


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> Surprised the facial vid wasn't the first one released.


If it exists, I don't know where it is.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Honestly, the way this shit is coming out, its like the leaker is strategically releasing them in order of how fucked up they are. They are gradually getting worse by the hour. If that theory is true I cant even begin to imagine what is in the other 4-12 videos.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I think we all know who's really behind this:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DudeLove669 said:


> Watch it turn out to be that Maddox is the hacker who has been behind every Fappening leak :kappa


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

"It was me Paige, It was me all along"

Lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweggeh said:


> Honestly, the way this shit is coming out, its like the leaker is strategically releasing them in order of how fucked up they are. They are gradually getting worse by the hour. If that theory is true I cant even begin to imagine what is in the other 4-12 videos.


Piss? Flogging? Dog Leads?


----------



## Phenomenal One (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

When your wife finds out,


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: So Rocky's Paige movie becomes a porno now, right?*

They'll probably still go ahead with it.

Sure it's not Paige's fault, but it doesn't feel right to do a movie on her with this out.

Plenty of WWE stars who are a lot more interesting than her, no clue why they chose her especially considering her attitude and non existent wrestling legacy.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Honestly, the way this shit is coming out, its like the leaker is strategically releasing them in order of how fucked up they are. They are gradually getting worse by the hour. If that theory is true I cant even begin to imagine what is in the other 4-12 videos.


Turns out a celeb nude leak has more psychology than a WWE match.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Honestly, the way this shit is coming out, its like the leaker is strategically releasing them in order of how fucked up they are. They are gradually getting worse by the hour. If that theory is true I cant even begin to imagine what is in the other 4-12 videos.


Paige masterfully debating while wearing a sombrero, being high as a kite, and doing so with a poster of Tupac and Biggie on the wall.

Thats not true, I'm just guessing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Funny how ppl are saying oh ADR we'll be pissed his girl is a whore. So if a ADR sex tape was released. He wouldent be a whore right lol. You can't definitely say that's Xavier Woods. It's too blurry. Quite honestly I just feel sorry for Paige now. It's getting out of control.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



AllenNoah said:


> I think we all know who's really behind this:


The same fucking minute I posted my gif you did this omg. You beat me to it, you ninja.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: So Rocky's Paige movie becomes a porno now, right?*

No.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> A bunch of celebrities have been hit from Katie Cassidy to Amanda Seyfried to Emma Watson just to name a few, all at the same time this has happened to Paige. Highly doubt it's Maddox.


Yeah, I only know of Emma Watson out of those you mentioned but still I think people are presuming it's Maddox here when the guy might not have even done anything wrong. Who's to say he even still had the video's and these could have been stolen a long time ago too.

I mean, I remember when Tulisa (UK artist) had her sex tape leaked and she was kinda glad in a way because she knew that people had this and were blackmailing her with it previously but once it's leaked that's it then and although it's obviously embarrassing for them, it's much better than the whole being bribed with things and stuff like that.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Wasn't his girlfriend. Just his slam-pig.


:hbkshrug depends on how you look at it. Either way it is a W for him because he doesn't have to be dealing with her now. Alberto will have to answer for her mental breakdown.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So Rocky's Paige movie becomes a porno now, right?*

It'll be an interesting movie. White trash gypsy chick who comes from the most carny, white trash family ever, hides from the sun her whole life, then goes to the WWE where she spends her days getting pounded by the boys in the back.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I love how this thread is more popular than a fucking Wrestlemania one.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Huh.......whos next?


----------



## SlavioCliva (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Rumored 10 minute video.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Phenomenal One said:


> When your wife finds out,













Never thought about this, but you're right haha


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

dannybosa said:


> Huh.......whos next?


YOURE NEXT! :goldberg


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842890272715362304


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



AllenNoah said:


> I think we all know who's really behind this:


It's the current year and you're still using that shitty font? :tripsscust


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842890272715362304


Ok, *now* I feel sorry for Woods :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus is now a thing. Thanks to whoever made this


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus:focus:focus:focus:focus:focus


THIS IS ACTUALLY A GIF NOW, OH MY GOD :lmao

I LOVE THIS FORUM


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ItsaNewDay said:


> The same fucking minute I posted my gif you did this omg. You beat me to it, you ninja.











@Rainmaka! Blame Google. All I did was type "It's me Austin gif."


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Maddox? :lmao
Xavier? :lmao

In days gone by, this would have "midcard feud" written all over it. :russo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone PM me the Paige-Xavier Woods video please lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Next vid will be Roman showing Paige why they call him the 'big dog'


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Imagine summer rae is in one of the next videos? [emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Erik. said:


> :focus


*BLACKED* & _Cucked._


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Mods are currently cucking for Cuck McMahon, trying to save his pathetic little company from the embarrassment it deserves. 

Pro wrestling is dead.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Brad seriously thought about lickin them balls for a second :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I really hope Seth is next to fuck her. That will bring everything full circle. or Batista


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *True, if my girlfriend did this shit she'd be dead.*


Thats a really fucked up outlook to have. People have sex, people have sex with different people during their lives. Do you really think that any girl you date has never had sex before? Anyone who gets shitty because their wife/gf had some fun before they were together is an idiot frankly.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I bet $10 Batista is in the next one


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus *IS NOW AN OFFICIAL SMILEY







:dead2







*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

No doubt Scott Hall is loving these leaks.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus

ROFL


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> *BLACKED* & _Cucked._


Hitting all the porn categories today! :lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Where is Francesca 2 in all this?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

You got to love Wikipedia


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Gainn said:


>


OH MY FRIGGIN JEEBUS :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone



MoneyStax said:


> Hitting all the porn categories today! :lol


:xavier


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Don't know why she posted about it on Twitter, pretty much guaranteed a worldwide trend and for people to look for them. I don't think the online fapping community was as big as she thought. 

Also LOL at the misogynist attitudes about Del Rio being mad. As if he has the right.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus
:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus
:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus
:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus
:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Thats a really fucked up outlook to have. People have sex, people have sex with different people during their lives. Do you really think that any girl you date has never had sex before? Anyone who gets shitty because their wife/gf had some fun before they were together is an idiot frankly.


CUCK ALERT.

There's a difference between doing something in your bedroom, and filming it on tape - which, whether you want that to happen or not, has an absolutely fantastic opportunity to be shared with the world, if you're a celebrity.

Yeah, people have sex. Well why not start teaching that in kindergarden, just do everything a whole entire sex orgy, forget civilization, let's all just move back to the caves and start shitting and fucking our brains out like bacteria. Screw things like civilization and morality and self-respect and dignity. Ya know, "some fun."

Honestly people like you are the prime reason why the world is so massively screwed up.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm really happy for Xavier Woods. For a brother to shag a pale white woman like Paige is an accomplishment.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Thats a really fucked up outlook to have. People have sex, people have sex with different people during their lives. Do you really think that any girl you date has never had sex before? Anyone who gets shitty because their wife/gf had some fun before they were together is an idiot frankly.


*No but if she recorded shit like a skank and did two guys she would be done. I don't know about you cucks but I don't play that shit. when you're in love with someone you don't wanna see shit like this, 


Have the guys defending Paige ever been in a relationship before? can they comprehend or even understand how it feels to be in Del Rio's position?(This is a guy disliked Del Rio's wrestling and never thought he deserved that push)

*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can it not just be Monday night already?

Fuck..


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Ok. WHOS GOT THE FUCKING LINKS.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

CUCKs out in force tonight?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

That RAW After Mania is gonna be great for Woods :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's :kliq2 birthday.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Alberto who is currently in a messy divorce with his wife and started seeing a girl 15 years younger than him in the same year? Is that having dignity and respect?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Finally Paige done something useful for the 1st time in months.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Yep, Vince is going to regret this tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842797765726031873


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well St. Patricks day now has been officially renamed St. Paiges day. It's so fucking surreal. Xavier? Seriously? Maddox WTF? Craziness. If Becky had this shit happen I don't know what i'd do. Fucking random dudes is just too much :surprise:


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> CUCK ALERT.
> 
> There's a difference between doing something in your bedroom, and filming it on tape - which, whether you want that to happen or not, has an absolutely fantastic opportunity to be shared with the world, if you're a celebrity.
> 
> ...


1. It's funny because that last sentence directly refers to you. Grow the fuck up and stop being a prude. The world ins't messed up because people embrace sexuality. The world is messed up because of foolish ignorance like that of which you posess.

2. Your tirade makes no sense and is basically a strawman. None of what you ranted about was implied by the post you quoted. 

3. Also don't use the word "cuck" without actually understanding it's meaning. It makes you look like the typical brat who uses "meme buzzwords" because they see others doing it.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

skypod said:


> Don't know why she posted about it on Twitter, pretty much guaranteed a worldwide trend and for people to look for them. I don't think the online fapping community was as big as she thought.
> 
> Also LOL at the misogynist attitudes about Del Rio being mad. As if he has the right.


 del Rio has every right to be mad. A man doesn't need to know the other men his woman banged. I broke up with my ex after I found the existence of her ex. Just the thought of my woman being.banged by another dude is enough for me to dump her ass!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Theres no way thats not Xavier Woods, you can tell by the body build and chest hair...Paige's career is fucked lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> There's a difference between doing something in your bedroom, and filming it on tape - which, whether you want that to happen or not, has an absolutely fantastic opportunity to be shared with the world, if you're a celebrity.



Taping it is not even the worst part. Of course you understand that any girl you're with has had sex before, but for me personally, it's a completely different ballgame when we're talking about fucking threesomes and orgies. If I'm Del Rio right now, there is no chance in hell I'm staying with this chick. It's not like he doesn't have options, either.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Well St. Patricks day now has been officially renamed St. Paiges day. It's so fucking surreal. Xavier? Seriously? Maddox WTF? Craziness. *If Becky had this shit happen* I don't know what i'd do. Fucking random dudes is just too much :surprise:


Chances are higher that she has done similar shit, than that she hasn't. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> CUCK ALERT.
> 
> There's a difference between doing something in your bedroom, and filming it on tape - which, whether you want that to happen or not, has an absolutely fantastic opportunity to be shared with the world, if you're a celebrity.
> 
> ...


You dont even know what Cuck means do you? You just like throwing the word around. Do you understand how retarded your logic is? I'm a cuck because I'd be fine if years earlier my gf made a sextape...wheres the cuckhold bit? Im not involved, its before I knew her, wheres the issue. You're a moron.



RLStern said:


> *No but if she recorded shit like a skank and did two guys she would be done. I don't know about you cucks but I don't play that shit. when you're in love with someone you don't wanna see shit like this,
> 
> 
> Have the guys defending Paige ever been in a relationship before? can they comprehend or even understand how it feels to be in Del Rio's position?(This is a guy disliked Del Rio's wrestling and never thought he deserved that push)
> ...


Have you ever been in a relationship before? Have you ever even talked to a woman in your entire life?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier Woods was like


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I can't wait to hear Cornette respond to this with some old school story about the Rock 'n Roll Express running trains on bitches back in the day.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I wonder if any more are gonna drop


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*OMG, I JUST FOUND OUT THAT RAW WILL BE IN BROOKLYN ON MONDAY :dead2 :dead2 :dead2

THE CHANTS WILL BE RIDICULOUS *


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

People saying Del Río shouldn't be mad because everyone has sex, I don't think it's that simple. Having your girl's videos out like this for millions to see isn't exactly something that happens every day. It's natural for him to become upset, unless he's into seeing her with other men (regardless of when the videos were shot). It's one thing to know your partner has had sex with others and a completely different one to see it. Also, it's not just Paige having sex with madoxx, Xavier is involved too and who knows how many others are. Anyone who says they wouldn't become upset at this, yeah right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> Have you ever been in a relationship before? Have you ever even talked to a woman in your entire life?



So if you're not cool with your girl being involved in orgies you're a virgin loser? Okay...

:duck


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Anyone else seen the Sasha is next tweet? 
https://mobile.twitter.com/TheFansPodcast/status/842890958643642369


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Apparently there is one of Big E,Tyler Breeze and possibly Sasha Banks coming up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842895443575128064


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *No but if she recorded shit like a skank and did two guys she would be done. I don't know about you cucks but I don't play that shit. when you're in love with someone you don't wanna see shit like this,
> 
> 
> Have the guys defending Paige ever been in a relationship before? can they comprehend or even understand how it feels to be in Del Rio's position?(This is a guy disliked Del Rio's wrestling and never thought he deserved that push)
> ...


Yes I have. And my ex used to as long me sex questions about shit indid before we met and she would get mad. Even tho she was my second and I was her 10th. 

Also swinging is hot. I hope I get to watch my future wife suck some strangers dicks at a gloryhole. On my bucket list.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Hopefully Xavier Woods gets fired


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Taping it is not even the worst part. Of course you understand that any girl you're with has had sex before, .[/QUOTE]my ex was 14 and never had sex before. Date them young and you don't have to worry about them hoes!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I wonder if any more are gonna drop


4 More left supposedly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> del Rio has every right to be mad. A man doesn't need to know the other men his woman banged. I broke up with my ex after I found the existence of her ex. Just the thought of my woman being.banged by another dude is enough for me to dump her ass!


This is one of the all time dumbest things I've ever read. Unless you're a paedophile then there's a 99.9% chance every chick you have ever met has had sex with someone before. Hell its safe to say your mom fucked a few different dicks in her life before she settled down with her dad. And that's the truth, not an insult, just the truth.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *OMG, I JUST FOUND OUT THAT RAW WILL BE IN BROOKLYN ON MONDAY :dead2 :dead2 :dead2
> 
> THE CHANTS WILL BE RIDICULOUS *


R.I.P. Xavier..... the chants will be epic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> You dont even know what Cuck means do you? You just like throwing the word around. Do you understand how retarded your logic is? I'm a cuck because I'd be fine if years earlier my gf made a sextape...wheres the cuckhold bit? Im not involved, its before I knew her, wheres the issue. You're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in a relationship before? Have you ever even talked to a woman in your entire life?


How many women have you talked to who have gotten fucked while their boyfriend (or whatever maddox was to her then) videotaped it and it looks like someone else was also taping it from a different angle?

This might be news but that is not generally considered normal or good sexual behavior.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If there is no 'I fucked Paige too' -signs next monday, I'm dissappointed.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Chances are higher that she has done similar shit, than that she hasn't. Sorry to break it to you.


I'd like to see the statistical evidence you pulled out of your ass for that one.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Have you ever been in a relationship before? Have you ever even talked to a woman in your entire life?


*
Yes and this shit wouldn't fly, there's a difference between past relationship and recording shit, that doesn't fly, if that was my girl she would be in for the worst, pure and simple.

To say you would have no problem with your girl having past videos shows me either you're a cuck or you never been in a relationship before, because if you did you know how bad the very thought would be.

Just the very thought of my girl doing this type of shit Paige did pisses me off, and Del Rio is a more strict than I am, so trust me it's probably not going to end well.*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



In Vino Veritas said:


> There's even a fucking PISS vid :lmao


WAT



RLStern said:


> *
> Yes and this shit wouldn't fly, there's a difference between past relationship and recording shit, that doesn't fly, if that was my girl she would be in for the worst, pure and simple.
> 
> To say you would have no problem with your girl having past videos shows me either you're a cuck or you never been in a relationship before, because if you did you know how bad the very thought would be.
> ...


You don't deserve relationships.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Forget Jericho's list, Paige has her own :lol


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> del Rio has every right to be mad. A man doesn't need to know the other men his woman banged. I broke up with my ex after I found the existence of her ex. Just the thought of my woman being.banged by another dude is enough for me to dump her ass!


That's because you have a deep rooted insecurity.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CharlyBrown said:


> If there is no 'I fucked Paige too' -signs next monday, I'm dissappointed.


LMAOOOOO theres no way WWE are gonna let those in


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



fifty_ said:


> People saying Del Río shouldn't be mad because everyone has sex, I don't think it's that simple. Having your girl's videos out like this for millions to see isn't exactly something that happens every day. It's natural for him to become upset, unless he's into seeing her with other men (regardless of when the videos were shot). It's one thing to know your partner has had sex with others and a completely different one to see it. Also, it's not just Paige having sex with madoxx, Xavier is involved too and who knows how many others are. Anyone who says they wouldn't become upset at this, yeah right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think upset is the issue. It's embarrassing for all involved, but none more than Paige. But it's this idea that fanboys think Paige is Del Rio's property and he should get rid of her for stepping out of line.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mra22 said:


> Hopefully Xavier Woods gets fired


Why should he get fired?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*









If this happenswens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm sure Batista hit it too.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This is one of the all time dumbest things I've ever read. Unless you're a paedophile then there's a 99.9% chance every chick you have ever met has had sex with someone before. Hell its safe to say your mom fucked a few different dicks in her life before she settled down with her dad. And that's the truth, not an insult, just the truth.


every girl I broke up with was because I found out she has sex before. Its disrespectful to tell your man you were plowed by another man. That simply makes me think I'm dating another mans leftovers and kills any interest I have in the woman. I only date young girls now I'm tired of being hurt


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

One coming up of Big E and Tyler Breeze apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842895443575128064


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



deepelemblues said:


> How many women have you talked to who have gotten fucked while their boyfriend (or whatever maddox was to her then) videotaped it and it looks like someone else was also taping it from a different angle?
> 
> This might be news but that is not generally considered normal or good sexual behavior.


No idea, I dont ask every chick I meet if they've had a threesome. 

Its like playing spot the virgin in this thread though, all the people with an unhealthy obsession with sex because they cant get any, get freaked out by this and say Paige is done, would be dead if she was their girl, etc.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Headliner said:


> Why should he get fired?


For being toooo sweeeeet


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Goddammit, every single post in this thread now reads like a double entendre.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Yeah1993 said:


> You don't deserve relationships.


*No self respecting man would be ok with this shit.*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> del Rio has every right to be mad. A man doesn't need to know the other men his woman banged. I broke up with my ex after I found the existence of her ex. Just the thought of my woman being.banged by another dude is enough for me to dump her ass!


Good luck with that once you hit your twenties


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Erik. said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CesaroSwing said:


> If this happenswens3wens3wens3wens3


:lmao


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Again. Wtf is wrong with everyone? She's an adult. If she wanted to consent to three ways that's on her and more power to her. I've had 3 ways and 4 ways before. Very fun. If it's legal and consenting then who cares? She didn't just go "hey papi I'm gonna leak these vid she of me with other men" now it got leaked. Sure it's embarrassing but cmon do u think Del Rio never had a threesome? Fuck people need to be more I tune with their sexuality and bodies. Every year in SF I get hammered and walk around 300k people naked. Stop being prudes. At least she's not cheating on Del Rio. If this happened WHILE they were together different story. But Del Rio has no right to be upset at Paige for any of this. He can be mad at whoever leaked it as that's a fucked thing to do. But the acts being performed? It's consenting. It's legal. So fuck off.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige gonna be breaking so many relationships tonight :kobelol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Big E rumored to have a vid too? YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> every girl I broke up with was because I found out she has sex before. Its disrespectful to tell your man you were plowed by another man. That simply makes me think I'm dating another mans leftovers and kills any interest I have in the woman. I only date young girls now I'm tired of being hurt


:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










I'm DEAD


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Demolition119 said:


> R.I.P. Xavier..... the chants will be epic


Wow, yeah I'm thinking they don't put New Day in front of a live crowd until Mania.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> every girl I broke up with was because I found out she has sex before. Its disrespectful to tell your man you were plowed by another man. That simply makes me think I'm dating another mans leftovers and kills any interest I have in the woman. I only date young girls now I'm tired of being hurt


In turn though you'd be fine if a chick dumped you because you've fucked other chicks.

Regardless its such a dumb outlook. You seriously dump women because they've had sex before, are they meant to be nuns locked in their room waiting for one guy to come along.

I know I'll get called a white knight, but there's so many idiots in this thread who are obviously scared of women.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

someone PM me other 2 videos

Only found 1 4min video

Help a brother out


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Bet Tom Phillips had a turn


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sweggeh said:


> Chances are higher that she has done similar shit, than that she hasn't. Sorry to break it to you.


Anything is possible, but Becky to me doesn't seem that type(orgies). With Paige it really isn't that surprising, but with Xavier was though. She already said on total Divas that she experimented with girls and seemed immature and slutty. Becky to me will always be the Molly Holly of the new era until i'm proving wrong and oh fuck Luke Sanders.0


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It's a Cuck Day. :xavier


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



finalnight said:


> Yep, Vince is going to regret this tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842797765726031873


Well its not exactly Xaviers fault......


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Damn and there's apparently more coming out? She's quite a whore for filming a video with every single guy she's had sex with.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Erik. said:


>


I cannot fucking believe how appropriate that is right now


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Big E rumored to have a vid too? YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Taping it is not even the worst part. Of course you understand that any girl you're with has had sex before. my ex was 14 and never had sex before. Date them young and you don't have to worry about them hoes!!!


*Are you confessing to being a PEDOPHILE?! :cornette*


----------



## mew151 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> every girl I broke up with was because I found out she has sex before. Its disrespectful to tell your man you were plowed by another man. That simply makes me think I'm dating another mans leftovers and kills any interest I have in the woman. I only date young girls now I'm tired of being hurt


holy shit are you for real


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> all the people with an unhealthy obsession with sex because they cant get any


ONLY people who can't get any are obsessed with sex? Damn, I'm learning so much today...


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *OMG, I JUST FOUND OUT THAT RAW WILL BE IN BROOKLYN ON MONDAY :dead2 :dead2 :dead2
> 
> THE CHANTS WILL BE RIDICULOUS *


On the bright side, we might get through Raw without any CM Punk chants.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> In turn though you'd be fine if a chick dumped you because you've fucked other chicks.
> 
> Regardless its such a dumb outlook. You seriously dump women because they've had sex before, are they meant to be nuns locked in their room waiting for one guy to come along.
> 
> I know I'll get called a white knight, but there's so many idiots in this thread who are obviously scared of women.


Going a little wild is whatever

But seriously if theres videos of her with like 5 different dudes, yeah that would kind of be a red flag with me. Not the 5 dudes part, women go through sexual partners and so do men, but the yeah let's get it on video time and time again part. If there isn't videos of her doing several different men then this is moot


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Crowd chants to Woods at Raw:

"You've still got it!"


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'd rather my chick have done all this than be a virgin when I meet her. Less to teach her and more she will know


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



KC Armstrong said:


> ONLY people who can't get any are obsessed with sex? Damn, I'm learning so much today...


*The dude obviously has never been in a relationship, if he did he would know this shit doesn't fly, unless they're a cuck.

He said I'm a virgin because I would have a problem with my girl doing this shit :ha*


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Almost 400 people on this thread, holy shit.
I'm actually sad for her. I don't think she'll hit her late 30s tbh. Again, Papi and her will drop like the Von Erichs.

Now, where's that video?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

From the drama, to the jokes, to the gifs, to the strange arguments about sexual purity, this is definitely the most entertaining thread I have ever seen during my time on this forum.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Exclusive new footage just leaked from the threesome!!

https://s17.postimg.org/3kofn3k3j/1489797486132.gif


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Sufferin Succotash said:
> 
> 
> > every girl I broke up with was because I found out she has sex before. Its disrespectful to tell your man you were plowed by another man. That simply makes me think I'm dating another mans leftovers and kills any interest I have in the woman. I only date young girls now I'm tired of being hurt
> ...


I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

What if WWE let Paige have a farewell speech and the crowd starts to chant "You got BLACKED! You got BLACKED!!" 

This forum would crash faster than when Lesnar killed everyone on RAW after WM31.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tictac0987 said:


> Sorry one video verified as real,.....
> 
> Who is leaking this crap?


Clearly an ex bf of hers or someone has gotten a hold of her old cell phone or her ex bf's old cell phone. I think it's becoming more and more clearer that Maddox was fired for other reasons, and that WWE knew Paige had psychological problems...and then came Del Rio lol. I think the blame goes to Maddox, but you can easily tell Paige has issues.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

You know somethings up when a thread on Friday night is getting more activity than a PPV thread.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If any of Scott Hall, Jerry Lawler or Tom Phillips are next I will be happy for the rest of my life


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So what I miss?!


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.




Wtf kind of mentality is this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *
> Yes and this shit wouldn't fly, there's a difference between past relationship and recording shit, that doesn't fly, if that was my girl she would be in for the worst, pure and simple.
> 
> To say you would have no problem with your girl having past videos shows me either you're a cuck or you never been in a relationship before, because if you did you know how bad the very thought would be.
> ...


Stop throwing the word Cuck around you mongs, you dont know what it means.

Define what you mean by this: *"if that was my girl she would be in for the worst, pure and simple."*. Because that reads like some dark shit. So what if you're girl made a sex tape with two dudes before you ever met her you'd beat her? Because thats how it comes across and that is pathetic.

There's no real difference in past relationships and recording shit in a past relationship. Its all in the past relationship. You're acting like its a situation where she records a sex tape with two dudes while you're in a relationship with her.



> To say you would have no problem with your girl having past videos shows me either you're a cuck or you never been in a relationship before, because if you did you know how bad the very thought would be.


You couldn't be anymore wrong or anymore of an idiot if you tried. You know what I am, someone with a healthy outlook on sex. Not a depressed virgin in his moms basement like I assume you are going by the way you talk about this stuff. 

Some of you guys need to go outside and actually talk to a woman, any woman. Just strike up a conversation, they're not scary. 

Women have sex, your dream girl has probably had sex before you met her. A sex tape doesn't change anything really, she could have done any freaky shit but not recorded it.

It feels like we're back in the biblical days where women are property reading this thread.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

​


Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.


But under that logic wouldn't them having sex with you turn them into whores that you wouldn't want to have sex with after the first time :draper2

Just admit you got a huge virgin fetish it's okay


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Lawler about to have another heart attack :booklel


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

LOL at all the Cucks in here admitting how sad their lives are with "Oh but its Legal! It's Consensual! EVERYONE does it, Everyone has orgies! You're a prude if you don't like it!"

Sure there bud. Also EVERYONE visits Tgirls at night, just like you, you're normal there bud. Everyone dreams of getting their weiner cut off and becoming a woman and getting penetrated by dudes, like that's just completely normal! And it's Consensual so it's all cool! Obviously only prudes don't do that!"

The sad thing is these Cucks are the majority of society now.

EDIT: Oh and the above is a "Healthy Outlook on sex!" everyone. LOL. Just because it's the accepted Hollywood/pop culture norm doesn't mean it's "healthy" in any way shape or form.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



skypod said:


> Don't know why she posted about it on Twitter, pretty much guaranteed a worldwide trend and for people to look for them. I don't think the online fapping community was as big as she thought.
> 
> Also LOL at the misogynist attitudes about Del Rio being mad. As if he has the right.


Well according to my Twitter she was Trending at number 3 before she said anything, shes slid down to 6th :draper2

Most people had their fun before she said anything.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.


No, no its not. You need help. You need to get outside and talk to some women in real life.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige vs Xavier. Brad Maddox as special guest referee.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a whore.


DAFUQ?!?!


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Videos with more guys are on the way...Big E and Tyler Breeze says Twitter.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> LOL at all the Cucks in here admitting how sad their lives are with "Oh but its Legal! It's Consensual! EVERYONE does it, Everyone has orgies! You're a prude if you don't like it!"
> 
> Sure there bud. Also EVERYONE visits Tgirls at night, just like you, you're normal there bud. Everyone dreams of getting their weiner cut off and becoming a woman and getting penetrated by dudes, like that's just completely normal! And it's Consensual so it's all cool! Obviously only prudes don't do that!"
> 
> The sad thing is these Cucks are the majority of society now.


Do you even know what Cuck means? I swear as that word has rose to prominence all the dorks online just love to throw it around to look cool while not knowing what a cuck/cuckhold actually is.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Big E has one coming up? Never been more proud of my username.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I just need Nikki Bella and Sasha Banks to drop sex tapes now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> yep I don't care. I don't have a choice. If women in their 20s didn't sleep around so much, I wouldn't have to date younger girls.





I really hope you're trolling, cuz bro bro bro......


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> every girl I broke up with was because I found out she has sex before. Its disrespectful to tell your man you were plowed by another man. That simply makes me think I'm dating another mans leftovers and kills any interest I have in the woman. I only date young girls now I'm tired of being hurt


How is it disrespectful? It's disrespectful OF YOU to judge someone differently because of how many people they've had sex with previously, what you're saying is 100% down to you and your insecurities not them, so thank god they got away from you. You sound like you're insecure with a fragile ego also with a hint of being incestuously dumb.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Please say orton had a turn :booklel


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Obviously theres nothing wrong about a woman having a past relationship with someone before she met you. I doubt Del Rio would care too much about that.

But this? Her getting raw dogged by two (or possibly more depending what comes out) of his co workers, having images out there of her eating the cum of one of your co workers????

Nah, that shit is too much. Hes a proud man and its going to be very hard for him to be proud of his fiance or wife if they do get married, when this shit is out there and its all public knowledge now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Captain Edd said:


> I watched a dude fuck a snake for 10 minutes. THAT was weird, this stuff is fucking hilarious


Why are you watching things like that...



Captain Edd said:


> I clean up animal shit at the zoo. I also feed the animals but my job is literally 90% shoveling shit into a wheelbarrow. I almost died three times, got bit by a monkey once and had to get around 200 different shots and fell into the sea lion pool twice.


Please tell me you don't have any snakes at your zoo.

:andre


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm running out of booze and its 2 AM but I'm waiting for the Big E vid

I hope thats a real thing


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Did poor Kofi miss out on the fun?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Some of the pants-on-head retarded posts in this thread are too much :lmao


----------



## maxninepower (May 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.


Where are you from? Bro!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> yep I don't care. I don't have a choice. If women in their 20s didn't sleep around so much, I wouldn't have to date younger girls.


WF has unmasked another pedophile?

Headliner you should contact the FBI see if they'll subcontract some catching pedophiles work out to us


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.


A friendly word of advice...

You've got a lot of insecurity and you'll lose the girl of your dreams because of that insecurity if you don't mature. She'll dump you for your jealousy eventually, even if she is a virgin.

I'm not joking, that's real life advice and it will happen if you don't become more self-confident and mature.

Maybe you could tweak your expectations. Instead of "no sex", how about "nothing overly slutty"? Like, no threesomes, no videos from her past, etc. That's fair, if you want a safe, normal girl who maybe had 1-2 ex boyfriends and is a low risk to cheat on you, then that's reasonable.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I just need Nikki Bella and *Sasha Banks* to drop sex tapes now.


Sasha is said to be in one of the next leaks. Yup, it's happening.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> LOL at all the Cucks in here admitting how sad their lives are with "Oh but its Legal! It's Consensual! EVERYONE does it, Everyone has orgies! You're a prude if you don't like it!"
> 
> Sure there bud. Also EVERYONE visits Tgirls at night, just like you, you're normal there bud. Everyone dreams of getting their weiner cut off and becoming a woman and getting penetrated by dudes, like that's just completely normal! And it's Consensual so it's all cool! Obviously only prudes don't do that!"
> 
> ...


Seriously just stop. You're making yourself look stupid. At least @Sufferin Succotash is amusing with his trolling. You just come across as genuinely dumb.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Andre said:


> Why are you watching things like that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got drunk with some friends and one of them pulled up the video on his phone, two guys started throwing up and I wanted to be tough and kept watching. 

On the positive side, the snake seemed to like it. It didn't try to get away or anything, it just watched the dude do his business. I like to think that they both found happiness afterwards


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I hear Xavier Woods is going to be debuting a new finisher on Raw. It's called the RAM-Paige.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.


I always joke that autism is a choice but now it's starting to be legit now. :rockwut


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> Her getting raw dogged by two (or possibly more depending what comes out) of his co workers, having images out there of her eating the cum of one of your co workers????


Well, when you put it like that it really does sound bad.

:duck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



deepelemblues said:


> WF has unmasked another pedophile?
> 
> Headliner you should contact the FBI see if they'll subcontract some catching pedophiles work out to us


Calling James Comey now.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










AWWWW SHITTT


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Demolition119 said:


> Did poor Kofi miss out on the fun?


He's gonna be on the backgroung in that Big E vid with Xavier yelling 'NEW DAY ROCKS!! NEW DAY ROCKS!!' 
While Maddox is cucking it up on the corner.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Lance Hoyt said:


> Sasha is said to be in one of the next leaks. Yup, it's happening.


No fuckin way lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Lance Hoyt said:


> Sasha is said to be in one of the next leaks. Yup, it's happening.


I heard Maryse had a pic or video too but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige is a disgusting whore


----------



## Joe Lorusso 2 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> yep I don't care. I don't have a choice. If women in their 20s didn't sleep around so much, I wouldn't have to date younger girls.


U sik fuk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842902415036858368


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

F*ck if there's a Sasha video :sodone


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Lance Hoyt said:


> Sasha is said to be in one of the next leaks. Yup, it's happening.


Can't wait to see Mikaze The Destroyer in action kada:trips5


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DudeLove669 said:


> Seriously just stop. You're making yourself look stupid. At least @Sufferin Succotash is amusing with his trolling. You just come across as genuinely dumb.


Yeah. I'm the one who looks "genuinely dumb," not the people on here defending this abomination of a company and the "talent" it employs.

You either started watching wrestling two years ago, or sadly are someone who doesn't care the slightest ounce for pro wrestling retaining any kind of even remote sense of dignity.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

A Sasha Banks video would be equivalent to real sex. LMAO jk


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Everyone calling people who disagree with them "virgins" are just as bad as those calling others cucks. It's annoying on both ends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I knew paige was a wild one but these must be some old vids and pics because she doesn't have that look now
xavier woods is gonna be thrown in the bushes if his role gets too public with this leak


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> Yeah. I'm the one who looks "genuinely dumb,"


I'm glad we agree. :jaydance5


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If half the roster are in vids with the purpose of getting half the roster fired for a spot on the WM card does that mean the Titus brand was behind the leaks? urra urra urrra


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Who knew so many people were interested in skeletors sex life


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MrWalsh said:


> I knew paige was a wild one but these must be some old vids and pics because she doesn't have that look now
> xavier woods is gonna be thrown in the bushes if his role gets too public with this leak


Raw is in Brooklyn this Monday. If I don't see or hear any signs or chants relating to this, Brooklyn will forever be no different than those quiet hick towns. :cudi


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> A Sasha Banks video would be equivalent to real sex. LMAO jk


Expect some botches 'tho...


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

"New Day Pops...a mouthful of magic, I gotta have it!" - Paige


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842902415036858368


Yes,(being recorded) shagging your co workers is only human.:HA


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Brollins said:


> Expect some botches 'tho...


"Hold on let me fix my wig" 

:sasha2


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

lolz


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Ruthless leaks from Paige. Sasha is next too, apparently. A

NYBODY is fair game at this point. Expected the unexpected :drose


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> If half the roster are in vids with the purpose of getting half the roster fired for a spot on the WM card does that mean the Titus brand was behind the leaks? urra urra urrra


You need to be working for the FBI my man because that's some FINE detective work :grin2:


----------



## Randol Ventura (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

lol wut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *I'm halfway hoping there's footage of Mikaze being cucked so we can be justified in our assumptions of his lack of manhood.*


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










this is the reaction everyone had today


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Didn't expect to see that swerve of Xavier being involved too. Wrestlemania season sure is in effect.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*










xavier posted that after the video went out, idiot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Going to be nice here. If for some reason you have not seen any of the videos released so far, PM me.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Randol Ventura said:


> can anyone help this poor soul and provide him the link? :delrio:delrio


Google "WrestleWithThePlot reddit" and click "New"


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus:focus:focus


----------



## Phenomenal One (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DudeLove669 said:


> Can't wait to see Mikaze The Destroyer in action kada:trips5


:heyman6

Dude's more likely to be tied up in the corner while Banks makes him watch.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is this a prelude of things to come? :grin2:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

LOL Brad Maddox wasn't hit that right


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> Is this a prelude of things to come? :grin2:


One of the yet-to-be-leaked pictures/videos is lesbian-related. :mj


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

-


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Is this a prelude of things to come? :grin2:


:focus


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

" WE WANT SASHA " :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MrWalsh said:


> I knew paige was a wild one but these must be some old vids and pics because she doesn't have that look now
> *xavier woods is gonna be thrown in the bushes* if his role gets too public with this leak


I guess you could say, he's about to get.... Lost In The Woods :usangle


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842902415036858368


Fuck sake, I just get back round to liking this song again and now every time I hear it, it's gonna make me think about Paige getting fucked raw by a brony while her slam daddy films his nutsack.

I'm so glad I don't listen to the radio anymore.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> If half the roster are in vids with the purpose of getting half the roster fired for a spot on the WM card does that mean the Titus brand was behind the leaks? urra urra urrra


Perhaps he is taking out all the other black wrestlers so he can be the only #Blackexcellence in the WWE.
My money is still on a double team by Scott Hall and Jerry Lawler. They have their creepy history with her and they have prominence in the WWE. May just be wishful thinking though


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

"Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 379 (142 members and 237 guests)" holy moly lmao


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 379 (142 members and 237 guests)" holy moly lmao


:focus


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tboneangle said:


> I've had 3 ways and 4 ways before.


With that tat ?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Soon for the BJ vid hopefully


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Title couldn't be more relevant.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

As a Sasha fan I am conflicted. Do I really want her in one of the next videos


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

That chocolate man was Xavier Woods?

Holy crap, that's some odd stuff.

Not sure what they were expecting by video taping that stuff. Of course it's gonna leak out.

Goodness gracious. I thought Xavier was a get a girl from church and marry her type of guy, not a bang a pale chick with the frame of a prepubescent boy kinda dude.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Thought she'd have a stronger head game.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



> I heard Maryse had a pic or video too but that seems unlikely.



There are obviously a bunch of fakes going around as well, people trying to jump on the bandwagon, so you gotta be careful.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Thanks everyone, my stomach hurts after laughing so hard at all these hilarious comments 

Going to sleep now, hoping for more tomorrow morning


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> That chocolate man was Xavier Woods?
> 
> Holy crap, that's some odd stuff.
> 
> ...


Brad "The Impailer" Maddox is his wingman. What did you expect?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Final Judgement said:


> Soon for the BJ vid hopefully


The BJ vid is out but it isn't good tbh it's all on WrestleWithThePlot reddit so go watch them all there


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Someone please pm me paiges nudes and vids.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This really puts that Baron Corbin 4chan thread from a while back in a whole new light.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just watched it and it's actually hilarious.

Who and why the fuck tapes their sex anyways?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> " WE WANT SASHA " :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


Bet she isn't the only one on your :thelist


----------



## Randol Ventura (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

well, atleast it looks like she is enjoying it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Seth Grimes said:


> The BJ vid is out but it isn't good tbh it's all on WrestleWithThePlot reddit so go watch them all there


Nah, when people ask for the BJ one they're not on about the shitty one, they want the one that ends in the load on her face.

Can't believe I just typed that


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:focus <--- :lmao :reneelel :bryanlol :beckylol 
That gif is funniest shit I have seen on here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mordecay said:


> Bet she isn't the only one on your :thelist


:lol not even close, there are quite a few on the list :grin2:


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

LPPrince said:


> Nah, when people ask for the BJ one they're not on about the shitty one, they want the one that ends in the load on her face.
> 
> Can't believe I just typed that


Oh Yeah.

:focus


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Celeb jihad has put them all together for easy viewing.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

what the fuck is maddox shaving ?!?!?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*













Oh boy....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mordecay said:


> Bet she isn't the only one on your :thelist


*
You know you're sitting there waiting for Peyton leaks like *


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lol not even close, there are quite a few on the list :grin2:


I bet Adam Cole is on top of your list :kappa


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dannybosa said:


> what the fuck is maddox shaving ?!?!?


He aint shaving anything. Hes recording Xaviers balls for some reason.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just watched the whole volafile files being deleted. It seems one of the rooms was closed by the efbi.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I just found some super hot Kate Cassidy pics. Seriously. SERIOUSLY. If you're famous, just don't fuck on camera. It's so easy!


----------



## JoeOmega (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

someone ask for a new room? https://volafile.io/r/at03g2um


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Can someone pm me a Vols that works?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

2017 is shaping up to be one hell of year, goldberg wins world title, TNA gets revived for the 3rd time?, this shit, lots of good movies coming out OHHHH MANNNN


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



DudeLove669 said:


> I bet Adam Cole is on top of your list :kappa


:nah:nah don't swing that way.


----------



## Randol Ventura (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Give us some alexa bliss now. :curry


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Why would she get fired, nothing leaked so far is as raunchy as William regal kissing vinces butt live on basic cable


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MontyCora said:


> I just found some super hot Kate Cassidy pics. Seriously. SERIOUSLY. If you're famous, just don't fuck on camera. It's so easy!


Dude if you're feeling horny you aint exactly thinking straight are you ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Ok let's see that ***** PCB threesome already


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

LMAO at the dude who posted paige's facial on her mum's twitter.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I just saw a screenshot on twitter of said video, initial reaction:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

OH SHIT NO NOT WOODS IN THIS NO GOD NO PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> You know you're sitting there waiting for Peyton leaks like *


The same way you are waiting for the Bliss and Sasha leaks my friend 0>


----------



## JoeOmega (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well, all the vola have been shut down.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

"THIS IS MY ASSSSSS"


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Crasp said:


> LMAO at the dude who posted paige's facial on her mum's twitter.


LoL I saw that too. Fucking savage :lol


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*Del Rio's probably regretting choosing Paige over Charlotte.(Assuming of course that Charlotte hasn't committed this bullshit too)*


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

isn't there videos that have yet to be released tho


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Stop throwing the word Cuck around you mongs, you dont know what it means.


Oh look, someone getting on his moral high horse while making a racial slur in the same sentence.

"mongs" is highly offensive and links people of Mongolian/Chinese appearance to people with Down syndrome in a negative manner.

And you go around arrogantly telling people to stop throwing around words that they don't know the meaning of...


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If someone leaks a Vicki Guerrero tape I will be like


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I haven't been on this thread since the third page which was this morning, come back tonight and realise there are like 90 pages lol. 

Only on Wrestling Forum could the most popular topic be about porn. You guys are awesome :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Watching it now.

I'd hit, but you already knew that. :delrio


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Did someone make the _Up Up Down Down_ joke yet?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is it being uploaded anywhere? PM me if you know?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

i had low expectations for this, but she scored a high grade on it....not bad at all


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mordecay said:


> The same way you are waiting for the Bliss and Sasha leaks my friend 0>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If the leaks continue I bet this thread will end up with more pages than the Mania thread in a couple of weeks :lmao

The amount of lurkers though :focus:focus:focus


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Also Paige went up up and down down on Xavier's wood U HEARD IT FROM ME FIRST !!!!!

trademarked by dannybosa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Crasp said:


> Did someone make the _Up Up Down Down_ joke yet?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Dude if you're feeling horny you aint exactly thinking straight are you ?


"When you're jerking off, you ain't in your right state of mind" - Chris Rock


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

A couple of things:

First, I realize this is fucked up for everyone involved, but man am I rolling at some of the comments on here and on twitter.

Second, someone needs to send the FBI over to this sufferin succotash dude's house asap. At best the dude is a sociopath and at worst he's a pedophile. Christ almighty...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

_*I am a happy man.*_


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Crasp said:


> LMAO at the dude who posted paige's facial on her mum's twitter.


Just normal and healthy, you know, WWE PG, c'mon kids let's all celebrate Paige with a movie!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

That Paige movie is starting to look very interesting right now....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If a Summer Rae tape drops tonight...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Trieste Kelly Dunn Vids > Paige Vids

Oh Siobhan :surprise:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Trieste Kelly Dunn Vids > Paige Vids
> 
> Oh Siobhan :surprise:


Katie Cassidy's BJ pics>>>>


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Reporter "Paige, videos were released of you having sex backsta--"

Paige "Backstage?! I told you, I told everyone - THIS IS MY HOUSE! I can have sex wherever I want!"


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

People are saying there's a Natalya/Titus video.... don't know if its true or not.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

All the Vola rooms being disabled, guess its over for now.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> Katie Cassidy's BJ pics>>>>


Was a big Supernatural fan and a big Banshee fan. So today was a good day.

Ruby & Siobhan > Paige


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *I'm not implying, I'm saying that it would happen, it's not pathetic, it's showing you're not ok with that behavior and you have self respect.
> 
> Only a desperate basement dwelling virgin who would do anything for pussy would be ok with his girl getting fucked on camera, whether it was in the past or not.
> 
> You think I'm crazy because of how protective of my girlfriend, look at Del Rio he's 10 times more strict than I am with my girlfriend, and surely Del Rio isn't pathetic when it comes to women.*



You have some serious issues towards women. You didn't deny you'd beat a girl over this.

More to the point, do you actually see men and women as equal in relationships? What if Alberto in a threesome had leaked?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842910645980876800


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I feel bad for her, but I like what I'm seeing.

I love her & she knows it (because of Twitter), but I can't tweet her both feelings about the sex tape at the same time.

So, I'll remain silent. lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I feel bad for her, but I like what I'm seeing.
> 
> I love her & she knows it (because of Twitter), but I can't tweet her both feelings about the sex tape at the same time.
> 
> So, I'll remain silent. lol


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This thread is already drawing more than WM 33. Not to also mention that Paige’s “leaked” video had a better buildup than HHH/Rollins. aige


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



skypod said:


> You have some serious issues towards women. You didn't deny you'd beat a girl over this.
> 
> More to the point, do you actually see men and women as equal in relationships? What if Alberto in a threesome had leaked?


*
I have no issue, I simply won't accept if my girlfriend did this scandalous shit.

If Del Rio did it then it'd be the same, we're equals. *


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dannybosa said:


> isn't there videos that have yet to be released tho


At least missionary and cumshot/ cumpilation vid and possible one with Maddox pissing on Paige.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm more disappointed to know that she is pretty trash in bed. Would've thought she was an animal! Riding Xavier Woods's dick like it's her first time lmfao her snatch looks good though, I must say


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



CharlyBrown said:


> At least missionary and cumshot/ cumpilation vid and possible one with Maddox pissing on Paige.


So, something for everyone then :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rave Bunny said:


> This thread is already drawing more than WM 33. Not to also mention that Paige’s “leaked” video had a better buildup than HHH/Rollins. aige


And that's now with that match being one of the most looked forward to now on the entire card thanks to this past week. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rave Bunny said:


> This thread is already drawing more than WM 33. Not to also mention that Paige’s “leaked” video had a better buildup than HHH/Rollins. aige


:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> And that's now with that match being one of the most looked forward to now on the entire card thanks to this past week. :lol


I've been meaning to ask you, what match is your avi from? Knowing Shawn being a perfectionist it's always interesting to see him getting pissed in matches.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *
> I have no issue, I simply won't accept if my girlfriend did this scandalous shit.
> 
> If Del Rio did it then it'd be the same, we're equals. *


Your misogyny is boring and outdated, fuck off back to the man-cave you crawled out from.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, what match is your avi from? Knowing Shawn being a perfectionist it's always interesting to see him getting pissed in matches.


KOTR '95 vs. Kama. It's because the finish of the match was a time limit draw.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> With that tat ?


Lol good one. I have more embarrassing tats then that one. 

Believe it or not there was a 2-3 year period I was pulling girls left and right.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> KOTR '95 vs. Kama. It's because the finish of the match was a time limit draw.


Cool, thanks bro.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

90 pages about paige


:tripsscust


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Seth Grimes said:


> Your misogyny is boring and outdated, fuck off back to the man-cave you crawled out from.


He just has a different moral attitude towards sex, and it only affects him. Live and let live... some people like open relationships, some people like possessive relationships.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Seth Grimes said:


> Your misogyny is boring and outdated, fuck off back to the man-cave you crawled out from.


*Oh fuck off with that feminist bullshit accusation, I'm no misogynist, if it was Del Rio doing it I would say he deserves an assbeating.

It's not a misogyny thing, it's not a misandry thing, it's a show respect thing.

I don't care if it's a man or woman, if a guy did this I would fully support his girl beating the shit out of him.*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm not sure what's more sad: the fact that these leaked out or Maddox filming vertically? 



:affleck


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Greatest.....mania......build.......ever......


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *Oh fuck off with that feminist bullshit accusation, I'm no misogynist, if it was Del Rio doing it I would say he deserves an assbeating.
> 
> It's not a misogyny thing, it's not a misandry thing, it's a show respect thing.
> 
> I don't care if it's a man or woman, if a guy did this I would fully support his girl beating the shit out of him.*



Maybe violence is the reason the divorce rate, the amount of trash breakups and car crash Jerry Springer TV is around the Western world?

Intelligent people who can communicate properly, whether they're in relationships or not would never use physicality. That shit is left to the inbreds.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

:cole "Brad Maddox is unloading on Paige!"


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IronMan8 said:


> He just has a different moral attitude towards sex, and it only affects him.


I'm pretty sure it would also affect the girl who is getting her ass whooped.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just got back from the Movies to see my man Xavier get some ass :maury

IT"S A NEW DAY YES IT IS :dance :kobelol


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *Oh fuck off with that feminist bullshit accusation, I'm no misogynist, if it was Del Rio doing it I would say he deserves an assbeating.
> 
> It's not a misogyny thing, it's not a misandry thing, it's a show respect thing.
> 
> I don't care if it's a man or woman, if a guy did this I would fully support his girl beating the shit out of him.*


Stop writing in all bold like what you say is automatically more important because you do so, damn that's obnoxious.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



KC Armstrong said:


> I'm pretty sure it would also affect the girl who is getting her ass whooped.


*That and threatening to leave her, it would affect him/her to not ever do something like that again, if not then break their heart and leave.

Only a sick fuck would beat them(guy or girl) for fun, that's wrong. it's to show that what occurred hurt you and for it to never happen again.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



TJQ said:


>


:lmao:sodone That's exactly how Meltzer talks on Observer Radio word for word.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Munkycheez said:


> 90 pages about paige





EdenRocMusic said:


> Greatest.....mania......build.......ever......















*(I'm sorry, Paige! :lol)*


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *
> I have no issue, I simply won't accept if my girlfriend did this scandalous shit.
> 
> If Del Rio did it then it'd be the same, we're equals. *


So your saying,if you meet some girl,fall in love get married have kids,then like 10 years into the relationship a jealous x sends you some vids of her in her younger days having a threesome you would beat her ass and dump her?

That's fucked. And I'm a fucked up guy myself. 
And I'm not a virgin. But threesomes and group sex is super fun. Everyone should try it. I get if it's not your thing. And idk how old you are. When I was younger thinking of girls I was with being naughty with others used to big me. But the older you get man the more fucked up people's past is.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

By doing the job, Paige is getting over more than ever.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Xavier Woods probably sweating rn ?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tboneangle said:


> But the older you get man the more fucked up people's past is.


Of course. It is called baggage...

Even Hulk Hogan has a sex tape.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Seth Grimes said:


> Your misogyny is boring and outdated, fuck off back to the man-cave you crawled out from.


How is he showing misogyny, He flat out that if Del Rio done the something, the same result would have happened. So please elaborate


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

It was a dark day in the woods. Till something sunny came along. And shed some light.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Please tell me one of these next 4 videos includes either Batista, Big E, or Scott Steiner. It has to come full-circle.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Abisial said:


> I'd like to see the statistical evidence you pulled out of your ass for that one.


Well statistically many people who are thirty are sexually active and many of them have experimented at some point. So the odds are that Becky probably has done some stuff that she may not want to get out. Whether it is in the same realm as being passed around and it being filmed is irrelevant.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*What do I think Del Rio should do?

He shouldn't beat her, but should break up with her, where she will definitely beg him to not go(She loves him more than anyone), when she does that he should shrug her off and just leave.

She will be so crushed and heartbroken that she will regret ever doing that shit and will even be repulsed at the idea of ever doing something like that again as it cost her the love of her live, the guy she can't live without

If he gets enough phone calls and swears that she won't pull that shit ever again, then he'll know she's the one. 

I really don't want her to suffer, but he's gonna have to do this for a while so she matures and gets repulsed at the thought of doing this stuff, he's gonna have to pull the "player" card and make her think he's moving on, she will be begging for him on her knees if he does it and she'll regret it forever, she won't ever do it again.

That's what Del Rio is gonna have to do to prevent anything happening in his relationship, he can't let this slide if he wants her to be faithful to him, if she thinks he's ok with it she'll just step all over him.

Del Rio knows the game, he'll be smart enough to do this, but you already knew that







*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Damn, I kinda look up to Xavier and feel weird to see him in that position. It's kinda like when I saw Xuxa nude and it wasn't even erotic, but hard to see someone I adored as a child in that light.

Never found Paige attractive at all, but I'm waiting for the alledged Sasha leak out of morbid curiosity. Though highly unlikely, I would mark out hard over this fiasco if Nia Jax is involved in some way.

These people really need some divinity in their life. Throwing your body from person to person isn't cool at all. There's no better feeling than finding true love and sharing it for eternity.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I find it gross ppl are actually wanting to watch the leaked vids. Is Paige sexy in her own pale way? Yeah. But personally I find the idea of watching something that was intended tonne extremely private. Just plain out wrong. Look from the pics I've seen it's hard to say if it's Woods. Seems to me it's just Maddox lol. Bit it is the past. This thread In any case has more replies then any SD live thread :lol. Tbh though is any one surprised this happened? Considering Paige's image. And her look.. ppl don't realise this is old news. This was leaked last year. Just no content, up till now. Sad thing is Brad Maddox emotionally abused Paige, and treated her like crap. That's the important part.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I do hope their performances were just being camera shy, and that isn't how they get down to business behind closed doors, because of it is, they're really not very good at this whole "sex" thing.

But, yeah, Paige is a grade-A skank. She'll never be able to live this down, and if she sticks around in wrestling, it has to become a part of her character, Lita-post-Edge-style.

Also, congratulations to Brad Maddox for not only being a cuck, but for taking more interest in Xavier Woods' balls than anything else.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So many snowflakes. This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



3ku1 said:


> I find it gross ppl are actually wanting to watch the leaked vids. Is Paige sexy in her own pale way? Yeah.* But personally I find the idea of watching something that was intended tonne extremely private. Just plain out wrong*. Look from the pics I've seen it's hard to say if it's Woods. Seems to me it's just Maddox lol. Bit it is the past. This thread In any case has more replies then any SD live thread :lol. Tbh though is any one surprised this happened? Considering Paige's image. And her look.. ppl don't realise this is old news. This was leaked last year. Just no content, up till now. Sad thing is Brad Maddox emotionally abused Paige, and treated her like crap. That's the important part.


I'm sure you would change your tune in less than a heartbeat if this was Alexa Bliss in this situation. Don't even deny it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Anything is possible, but Becky to me doesn't seem that type(orgies). With Paige it really isn't that surprising, but with Xavier was though. She already said on total Divas that she experimented with girls and seemed immature and slutty. Becky to me will always be the Molly Holly of the new era until i'm proving wrong and oh fuck Luke Sanders.0


I agree she doesn't seem like an orgy type of girl, however that doesn't mean that she hasn't done some salacious things that she may have kept a record of. Though I do admire your commitment to seeing her as "pure".

Hey Man you and I have sort of agreed on something regarding Becky.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Makes you wonder where Brad was taping those weird cave videos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IDidPaige said:


> I do hope their performances were just being camera shy, and that isn't how they get down to business behind closed doors, because of it is, they're really not very good at this whole "sex" thing.
> 
> But, yeah, Paige is a grade-A skank. She'll never be able to live this down, and if she sticks around in wrestling, it has to become a part of her character, Lita-post-Edge-style.
> 
> Also, congratulations to Brad Maddox for not only being a cuck, but for taking more interest in Xavier Woods' balls than anything else.


GOAT username atm. Welcome.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I wonder if this all happened while he was pretending to be trapped in a cave what he really was doing getting it on


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Guys how many videos are coming up now? any left?
i took a nap now a woke up and i see there are 6 videos leaked..4 still to come?
AND PLEASE DONT TELL ME THAT THIS IS XAVIER WOODS IS HE IT?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Do you think Maddox, Paige and Xavier learned these things at the performance center? lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Guys how many videos are coming up now? any left?
> i took a nap now a woke up and i see there are 6 videos leaked..4 still to come?


Yup 4 left apparently.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Is the video on Pornhub?


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Who's the guy lying in bed she's giving head to anyway?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



StanStansky said:


> Makes you wonder where Brad was taping those weird cave videos.


in the last cave video he turned on the lights and it was revealed that he was in a room

that room couldve been where this shit took place


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

The amount of lurkers on this thread doe.......


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I have finally watched the video and its disappointing to be honest


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IDidPaige said:


> .
> 
> Also, congratulations to Brad Maddox for not only being a cuck, but for taking more interest in Xavier Woods' balls than anything else.


This 1000%. In the anal one he was more interested in recording his own nob than he was with what Paige was doing. Then he was taking pics of Xavier's balls as you said.
Like what use does a video your own nob and a picture of Xavier Woods balls have on your camera roll? Maddox is definitely a different breed.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


>


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


>


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Lol the tapes


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> Yup 4 left apparently.


and is that black dude xavier woods?
ill be shocked if that is true i dont believe tbh.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I agree she doesn't seem like an orgy type of girl, however that doesn't mean that she hasn't done some salacious things that she may have kept a record of. Though I do admire your commitment to seeing her as "pure".
> 
> Hey Man you and I have sort of agreed on something regarding Becky.


Dude you have to these days. There has to be pure ones.(not just saying virgins) Just look at the pictures of Becky and her boyfriend. Nothing sexual and no kissing. She seems like a private person away from WWE and would never video tape sex or be involved with fetish stuff.(even her lingerie vid was tame) Her personality just doesn't seem like that type and seems to have her head on straight. Paige on the other hand.....


Just can't picture Becky being a freak








Like seriously. She's so Innocent


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I need the pictures in my pm ASAP


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


>


Someone call Vince and tell him he might need to be in the office tomorrow.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> and is that black dude xavier woods?
> ill be shocked if that is true i dont believe tbh.


If it is, isn't Woods married, and expecting a child with his wife?

I guess more "healthy and normal" behavior to add to the collection.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


>


Who the fuck is this dude.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> If it is, isn't Woods married, and expecting a child with his wife?
> 
> I guess more "healthy and normal" behavior to add to the collection.


The videos are said to be 2 years old


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Who knew my boy Xavier Woods named his video game show after his night inside Paige.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude you have to these days. There has to be pure ones.(not just saying virgins) Just look at the pictures of Becky and her boyfriend. Nothing sexual and no kissing. She seems like a private person away from WWE and would never video tape sex or be involved with fetish stuff.(even her lingerie vid was tame) Her personality just doesn't seem like that type and seems to have her head on straight. Paige on the other hand.....
> 
> 
> Just can't picture Becky being a freak
> ...


Oh wow. For all, I know Becky Lynch can be a total freak in the bedroom. Maybe she even pegs her BF, you just don't know, no one can make assumptions like that.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

All those Paige waifu virgins gotta be so butthurt right now, fucking love it

Get em in, boyos!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I've just seen the video and fucking hell what do some of the Paige fanboys see in her? She is fucking skank nasty. The tape I saw is absolutely fucking awful, she looks like she needs a good wash.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> and is that black dude xavier woods?
> ill be shocked if that is true i dont believe tbh.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Rainmaka! said:


> The amount of lurkers on this thread doe.......


PAIGE IS A DRAW BROTHER!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mordecay said:


>


Jesus that font........ :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude you have to these days. There has to be pure ones.(not just saying virgins) Just look at the pictures of Becky and her boyfriend. Nothing sexual and no kissing. She seems like a private person away from WWE and would never video tape sex or be involved with fetish stuff.(even her lingerie vid was tame) Her personality just doesn't seem like that type and seems to have her head on straight. Paige on the other hand.....
> 
> 
> Just can't picture Becky being a freak
> ...


You know she did drugs in her youth right? And she was "in a bad path" by her own admission, so don't be so sure


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



BlueRover said:


> If it is, isn't Woods married, and expecting a child with his wife?
> 
> I guess more "healthy and normal" behavior to add to the collection.


I mean, this was a girl he fucked years ago. Who cares?

Although, I will say fucking a guys girl in front of him while he films is pretty weird to me. I'm not sure I could do a threesome with another dude.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just saying there's a twitter PAIGE called The Hottest Babes..... :grin2:


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I don't think these pics and videos are from 2015.Maybe 2012 when Maddox was well within the company


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Guess those were all the leaks we'll get today huh? It's been a few hours. Paige must be relieved, each leak was getting more extreme than the last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*Where's islesfan13 and paigelover and all those guys who went through lengths to defend Paige as this girl who could do no wrong.*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Paige definitly showed that she can be a draw 
Big E 50 videos with WWE Stars i wouldnt be shocked.



RLStern said:


> *Where's islesfan13 and paigelover and all those guys who went through lengths to defend Paige as this girl who could do no wrong.*[/QUOTE
> 
> hiding in a cave.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


>


I wont lie, I'd watch a Maryse sex tape.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



dannybosa said:


> in the last cave video he turned on the lights and it was revealed that he was in a room
> 
> that room couldve been where this shit took place


which vid was that?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

This is why you have got to respect stars like Cena and Orton.Even though they had their own problems,They never get into something like this


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Just saw the vid and It's alot less skanky than anticipated. She has a really cute accent man, almost childlike. It's like "awww…she's so cute"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude you have to these days. There has to be pure ones.(not just saying virgins) Just look at the pictures of Becky and her boyfriend. Nothing sexual and no kissing. She seems like a private person away from WWE and would never video tape sex or be involved with fetish stuff.(even her lingerie vid was tame) Her personality just doesn't seem like that type and seems to have her head on straight. Paige on the other hand.....
> 
> 
> Just can't picture Becky being a freak
> ...


The innocent girls are usually the biggest freaks...

And its not like being kinky/freaky/into fetish stuff is evil like you're kinda making it out to be here. Becky could be into getting fisted, but how would that affect her as a wrestler, and a sweetheart. Some of the nicest women you've ever met probably still love getting bent over and taken to pound town. Its 2017 and people still freak out over sex.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

115 members and 162 guests in a thread :lmao 

This forum hasn't seen this much action since Punk got :cmj2


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I hope the are no leaks of Nikki.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

RipNTear said:


> 115 members and 162 guests in a thread :lmao
> 
> This forum hasn't seen this much action since Punk got :cmj2


Sex sells lol bet the guest just don't wanna sign in


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



FasihFranck said:


> This is why you have got to respect stars like Cena and Orton.Even though they had their own problems,They never get into something like this


Shit you acting like Cena, Dave, or Randy would share the pussy. Would probably be 3-4 chicks with them lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Mordecay said:


> You know she did drugs in her youth right? And she was "in a bad path" by her own admission, so don't be so sure


She smoked pot, big deal. That was when she was in her early teens. I doubt she was having gang bangs at 13. I doubt Becky was getting passed around like Paige's been doing. Becky did unfollow Paige from twitter, so it doesn't look like Becky liked Paige's lifestyle. To me Becky doesn't seem like that type especially at 30. I could be wrong, but I don't see it. Peyton doesn't seem like that type either. So i'm keeping that thought alive.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

How did Paige's "business" leak before Nikki Bella or Eva Marie? :marvin :marvin :marvin :marvin


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



















Paige is clearly the one who got slammied.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *Where's islesfan13 and paigelover and all those guys who went through lengths to defend Paige as this girl who could do no wrong.*


Last time I checked, she hasn't done anything illegal..

Who's going to judge someone just for having a sex tape


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I'm not going to trawl through 1000 replies for an answer so I'll ask here, has anyone pondered who is holding the camera in the Maddox / Woods / Paige triple threat?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

If I was a member of Paige's family, this would be beyond devastating. 

But I predicted when she first broke in that she's going to go through all the same troubles as all child stars do as they age because they don't have the background required to protect themselves.



thedeparted_94 said:


> Last time I checked, she hasn't done anything illegal..
> 
> Who's going to judge someone just for having a sex tape


Her parents and siblings. The idiot girls that think that they're the only ones affected by their choices (even as adults) are selfish retards. 

Sure, being an all out pornstar or prostitute is different but even then it's not something a lot of parents are ok with. But if you're going in there for a respectable career and a dignified life, you do what you can to protect yourself. Unless you just don't care about the consequences. The judgement is deserved. 

Sure she's an adult and free to do what she wants, but if it's retarded then she has to live with the consequences.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Just saw the vid and It's alot less skanky than anticipated. She has a really cute accent man, almost childlike. It's like "awww…she's so cute"



You watch Paige riding Xavier's dick while Maddox films the whole thing and think "Awww, she's so cute"? WTF?


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *Where's islesfan13 and paigelover and all those guys who went through lengths to defend Paige as this girl who could do no wrong.*


Having a bunch of sex when you're young isn't wrong ffs. Neither is taping it. It's calling being 20-something. Get off your high horse and grow up.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So many guys in this thread are doing this right now lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> I hope the are no leaks of Nikki.


Saw something today for the first time of her moving about in a very revealing dress. It was posted around some of the Paige stuff.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Last time I checked, she hasn't done anything illegal..
> 
> Who's going to judge someone just for having a sex tape


It isn't illegal but there are some ethics and morals which Paige clearly lack.Why you want to make a video of such things?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Imagine being on the internet one day and just seeing a pic/video of your daughter or sister getting facializied and/or sticking a dilly in her ass, or having a 3some? Jesus Christ, that has to be traumatizing. I don't know if I'd be able to look at them the same ever again. I mean, you know they have sex, but it's another thing to pull up some huge pic of your daughter/sister with a fat load of cum all over her face. Yikes.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



T0M said:


> I'm not going to trawl through 1000 replies for an answer so I'll ask here, has anyone pondered who is holding the camera in the Maddox / Woods / Paige triple threat?



Looks like a set up tripod stand. Its a video of a video from a laptop hence the movement.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I love how she leaves the thong on while riding. Thats fuckin sexy.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude you have to these days. There has to be pure ones.(not just saying virgins) Just look at the pictures of Becky and her boyfriend. Nothing sexual and no kissing. She seems like a private person away from WWE and would never video tape sex or be involved with fetish stuff.(even her lingerie vid was tame) Her personality just doesn't seem like that type and seems to have her head on straight. Paige on the other hand.....
> 
> 
> Just can't picture Becky being a freak
> ...


I'm not saying that she's a freak. She's 30 and seemingly sexually active, it's probably safe to assume that there is a possibility that she has done something and documented it that could be leaked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IronMan8 said:


> Oh look, someone getting on his moral high horse while making a racial slur in the same sentence.
> 
> "mongs" is highly offensive and links people of Mongolian/Chinese appearance to people with Down syndrome in a negative manner.
> 
> And you go around arrogantly telling people to stop throwing around words that they don't know the meaning of...


Errr no. Mong has nothing to do with Mongolians.



RLStern said:


> *I'm not implying, I'm saying that it would happen, it's not pathetic, it's showing you're not ok with that behavior and you have self respect.
> 
> Only a desperate basement dwelling virgin who would do anything for pussy would be ok with his girl getting fucked on camera, whether it was in the past or not.
> 
> You think I'm crazy because of how protective of my girlfriend, look at Del Rio he's 10 times more strict than I am with my girlfriend, and surely Del Rio isn't pathetic when it comes to women.*


So you're saying you'd beat your girl if she had a sex tape from a past relationship? And you seriously think you're not pathetic? Seriously man, you're a pathetic idiot if you think that's acceptable. I hope no woman is ever dumb enough to let you touch her with your sweaty fingers. 

There's a difference between being protective and just being a complete scum bag. 

A girlfriend of mine having sex in the past even on camera doesn't affect me in any way. Only a sad lonely basement dweller like you who thinks you can own women would get so upset by it.

I'm not saying any of this to be a dick, you seriously have some mental issues going on, if you think its okay to beat someone because they filmed themselves having sex in the past.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Imagine being on the internet one day and just seeing a pic/video of your daughter or sister getting facializied and/or sticking a dilly in her ass, or having a 3some? Jesus Christ, that has to be traumatizing. I don't know if I'd be able to look at them the same ever again. I mean, you know they have sex, but it's another thing to pull up some huge pic of your daughter/sister with a fat load of cum all over her face. Yikes.


People tweeted the pics/vids to Saraya Knight. Like holy fuck thats rough.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> I hope the are no leaks of Nikki.


You really think that would happen with her being with Cena?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ShowStopper said:


> Imagine being on the internet one day and just seeing a pic/video of your daughter or sister getting facializied and/or sticking a dilly in her ass, or having a 3some? Jesus Christ, that has to be traumatizing. I don't know if I'd be able to look at them the same ever again. I mean, you know they have sex, but it's another thing to pull up some huge pic of your daughter/sister with a fat load of cum all over her face. Yikes.


Yeah. Her brother posted something about it. Some tweet about hitting rock bottom and shit. The family already wasn't happy with Del Rio. Bet this is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> A girlfriend of mine having sex in the past even on camera doesn't affect me in any way. Only a sad lonely basement dweller like you who thinks you can own women would get so upset by it.


And if it's your daughter? It won't effect you. 

I'm not advocating beating an adult, but the only way I would willingly accept behaviour like that without some sort of consequences was if I was a cuck ... even if it's my daughter. 

Perhaps her dad was too accepting which is why she turned out the way she did.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Nikki is unbothered and stress free.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BRwhXrXhyk-/?hl=en


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



skypod said:


> Looks like a set up tripod stand. Its a video of a video from a laptop hence the movement.


This is the world of sports entertainment, mate. It's far more interesting to investigate the possible identity of THE THIRD MAN.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



LPPrince said:


> Saw something today for the first time of her moving about in a very revealing dress. It was posted around some of the Paige stuff.


Nikki wears revealing dress almost all the time in Total Divas so won't be a biggie


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Guys. I found a video of :focus with JR's commentary over it. Fucking LULLERZ


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The innocent girls are usually the biggest freaks...
> 
> And its not like being kinky/freaky/into fetish stuff is evil like you're kinda making it out to be here. Becky could be into getting fisted, but how would that affect her as a wrestler, and a sweetheart. Some of the nicest women you've ever met probably still love getting bent over and taken to pound town. Its 2017 and people still freak out over sex.


Well yea I've seen American Pie:smile2: Hey i'm not saying Paige is Evil and I would've had no problem with her just having sex with her boyfriend. Video taping it is questionable, but still it's her decison and was fine with that. The threesome is where it was too much. That's where i'd change my mind about Becky. Dude I actually like Paige more then I did yesterday. Now she's more normal to me and more relatable(not the orgy stuff). I'm not saying i'd quit being a fan of Becky, but would always be in the back of my mind.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



The Hardcore Show said:


> You really think that would happen with her being with Cena?


Nope. John Cena is too careful about his image. I doubt it.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Tbh I am not impressed with the body of Paige.I thought she'd be more busty


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



tmd02 said:


> which vid was that?



it was come find me


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Well I might have been wrong, WHO IS THE THIRD MAN might not be :vince2

History points to both him and

:hogan

LET'S GET EVERYBODY OUT OF THE DRESSING ROOM RIGHT NOW AND KICK HIS REAR END


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> And if it's your daughter? It won't effect you.
> 
> I'm not advocating beating an adult, but the only way I would willingly accept behaviour like that without some sort of consequences was if I was a cuck ... even if it's my daughter.
> 
> Perhaps her dad was too accepting which is why she turned out the way she did.


Looking at it from a daughter perpsective is an entirely different situation. You never want your daughter to even talk to any guys, or have sex even once. Virgins saying they'd beat the shit out of their girlfriends if they had a sex tape from the past leaked is just pathetic.

And again learn what cuck means people. You dont look cool just because you type cuck, you just look silly. A woman you're dating now having made a sex tape in the past does not make you a cuck. Thats just stupid neckbeard talk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

We are all sexual beings. I really can't stand the slut shaming that goes on in society in general.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude you have to these days. There has to be pure ones.(not just saying virgins) Just look at the pictures of Becky and her boyfriend. Nothing sexual and no kissing. She seems like a private person away from WWE and would never video tape sex or be involved with fetish stuff.(even her lingerie vid was tame) Her personality just doesn't seem like that type and seems to have her head on straight. Paige on the other hand.....
> 
> 
> Just can't picture Becky being a freak
> ...


Lets be real. Becky and Charlotte are probably secretly lesbian lovers. Shit is a little too friendly between them.

Would not surprise me in the slightest. (Alright maybe a little).


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



TheLapsedFan said:


> Having a bunch of sex when you're young isn't wrong ffs. Neither is taping it. It's calling being 20-something. Get off your high horse and grow up.



Lol, funny how society keeps "progressing" on that front. 10 years from now, it will be perfectly normal for 1/3rd of the population to be transgender. In twenty years, you'll be considered a loser virgin if you haven't had at least 5 orgies by the end of your teens. 30 years, and you'll be a prudish freak if you haven't had at least 3 gender changes in your 20s. "It's just normal, grow up."


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



deepelemblues said:


> Well I might have been wrong, WHO IS THE THIRD MAN might not be :vince2
> 
> History points to both him and
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE NEW WORLD ORDER OF THREESOMES BROTHER


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

So the last two videos I saw were the one with Xavier and the shitty blowjob one with that random white dude. Anymore since then?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Feel sorry for Paige here. Woods(?) and Brad are involved too but she'll get most of the heat. Someone tweeted the facial pic to her mom and that's just crossing the line. She's made some bad decisions but this isn't on her at all. Hopefully it doesn't ruin her relationships or her life. I can laugh at it here and there but this could end very bad for all members so hopefully it doesn't.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Looking at it from a daughter perpsective is an entirely different situation. You never want your daughter to even talk to any guys, or have sex even once. Virgins saying they'd beat the shit out of their girlfriends if they had a sex tape from the past leaked is just pathetic.
> 
> And again learn what cuck means people. You dont look cool just because you type cuck, you just look silly. A woman you're dating now having made a sex tape in the past does not make you a cuck. Thats just stupid neckbeard talk.


I know exactly what cuck means. Your impression or reaction to the word is irrelevant. And you using the words you're using to describe people takes away your right to criticize the use of a word someone else is using. Stop with the world policing or name-calling and have a discussion. 

The only reason why you're upset about other people having a negative reaction to their girlfriends having sex tapes is a projection. Since you don't have a problem with it doesn't give you the right to morally police those that do. I believe they have the right to be offended by it. 

What we really need is to realize that women making sex tapes with random guys is not cool at all and raising the next generation of women to be less like pornstars and more like decent women. You don't want to see cum all over your daughter's face. So then raise one that respects herself enough to not do it.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Looking at it from a daughter perpsective is an entirely different situation. You never want your daughter to even talk to any guys, or have sex even once. *Virgins saying they'd beat the shit out of their girlfriends if they had a sex tape from the past leaked is just pathetic.
> 
> And again learn what cuck means people. You dont look cool just because you type cuck, you just look silly. A woman you're dating now having made a sex tape in the past does not make you a cuck. Thats just stupid neckbeard talk.


I'm not a father yet, but the "overprotective dad" thing was always weird to me. I mean, I have a little sister, but that's nowhere near the same I guess. Agreed on the second paragraph as well.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Errr no. Mong has nothing to do with Mongolians.


Yes it does. I have a masters degree on this topic. 

You arrogantly attacked someone for not knowing what "cuck" meant, calling them a "mong" in the process, while admittedly not knowing what mong meant and that it has racial undertones.

People with Down's Syndrome used to be likened to people with the physical features of Mongolians. The eyes, the facial structures, etc. 

That is where "mong" comes from as an insult, as used by yourself unknowingly towards someone for not knowing a word.

And you continue to defend yourself while not having a clue what you're talking about.

Classic.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So you're saying you'd beat your girl if she had a sex tape from a past relationship? And you seriously think you're not pathetic? Seriously man, you're a pathetic idiot if you think that's acceptable. I hope no woman is ever dumb enough to let you touch her with your sweaty fingers.


*
1, I don't have sweaty fingers, I'm not the cuck here.

2, I wouldn't call my girlfriend dumb if I were you, very bright and highly educated exec. *



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's a difference between being protective and just being a complete scum bag.


*Exactly, if you hit for fun then you are sick, no ones arguing that, if you do it so they can regret what they done and don't do it again then it's another story.*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> A girlfriend of mine having sex in the past even on camera doesn't affect me in any way.


*
This proves that you've never had a girlfriend, you've never been in a relationship, nor can you comprehend the concept of exclusivity. this shit just doesn't fly, the fact that you would be ok with seeing your girl on camera with other men shows how desperate you are and proves you've never been in any serious relationship.*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Only a sad lonely basement dweller like you who thinks you can own women would get so upset by it.


*
A basement dweller would be someone like you who has never had a girl.

Until you've actually had a girl and knows how it feels and understand what goes through my and millions of others heads, please keep imagination and what you think to yourself. you're not gonna tell me how I should react if my girlfriend did something like this, if she ever did something like this she's going to learn her lesson and there's nothing you can do about it, my relationship is none of your business. 

If you've been in a relationship you would know that you don't let a woman step all over you, that you stand your ground. I've had to walk out on women before so they would learn their lesson(where they would be begging me not to go, thereby regretting their bullshit, it had to be done as it led to respect and learning not to do the wrong they did and to show that I'm not ok with a certain behavior).

Only a desperate guy who's never had a girl would be ok with anything and everything, likely because they're so desperate for that girl.*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Strategize said:


> Lets be real. Becky and Charlotte are probably secretly lesbian lovers. Shit is a little too friendly between them.
> 
> Would not surprise me in the slightest. (Alright maybe a little).












They're a better couple than Becky and Luke. This would probably make me love both Becky and Charlotte even more if that's even possible.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Watch out, fellas, we've got ourselves a real alpha male here!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Hehehehe....

"Cocky prick"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *
> 1, I don't have sweaty fingers, I'm not the cuck here.
> 
> 2, I wouldn't call my girlfriend dumb if I were you, very bright and highly educated exec. *
> ...


Dude drop the act. Everyone can tell that you are a sad and lonely virgin. And a pathetic one at that who thinks beating the shit out of woman for making a sex tape is perfectly acceptable behavior. You're not a playboy, you're not even a real man quite frankly. You are pathetic.

Go outside, right now. Very first woman you see, say "hi" to her. Next woman you see say "hello", next woman actually try and strike up a conversation and you'll see that they aren't scary.

Genuinely man, stop and think about how pathetic it is that you're condoning assault for the reason you are. Its disturbing.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IronMan8 said:


> He just has a different moral attitude towards sex, and it only affects him. Live and let live... some people like open relationships, some people like possessive relationships.


How fucking retarded are you? No I don't mean the physical retardation, I mean mental. You think abusiveness and possessiveness only affects THE ABUSER? Are you completely brain dead? Is anything up there functioning, have you been living under a rock? There is something EXTREMELY wrong with anyone that likes possessive relationships, it's called INSECURITY, LOOK IT UP and educate yourself so you don't end up fucking over someone else, because of yours.

You don't OWN anything when it comes to people, you don't have a right to control or decide over anyone, unless they WILLINGLY, CONSENT FULLY LET YOU, which means you do not actually control or possess them, people are not a "thing" you own. 

Anything that is NOT consent is abuse, ANYTHING (does not have to be sexually related, at all) there is no argument, there are no buts, no situations that gives you the right to have power over someone else in a relationship or most other situations. Anyone that thinks other wise are best case ignorant, worst case fucking stupid and brain dead and should never be in a relationship of any kind, ever. They are doomed to hurt whoever they are with and that is your BEST case scenario.

Having known and helped someone out of an abusive relationship, reading this kind of ignorant or brain dead garbage pisses me off. It's a reminder of how many insecure fuck heads there are out there that are not willing to learn because they are more afraid of knowledge than ending up being abusive assholes, that deserve nothing but a shotgun round to the dome for the inevitable pain they will cause.

There is no fucking bullshit political answer here "oh it's just differences" fuck that ignorant bullshit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> I know exactly what cuck means. Your impression or reaction to the word is irrelevant. And you using the words you're using to describe people takes away your right to criticize the use of a word someone else is using. Stop with the world policing or name-calling and have a discussion.
> 
> The only reason why you're upset about other people having a negative reaction to their girlfriends having sex tapes is a projection. Since you don't have a problem with it doesn't give you the right to morally police those that do. I believe they have the right to be offended by it.
> 
> What we really need is to realize that women making sex tapes with random guys is not cool at all and raising the next generation of women to be less like pornstars and more like decent women. You don't want to see cum all over your daughter's face. So then raise one that respects herself enough to not do it.


The big thing I have an issue with is that the sad and lonely virgins like yourself think its perfectly accetable to beat the shit out of a woman for making a sex tape. Thats disturbing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The big thing I have an issue with is that the sad and lonely virgins like yourself think its perfectly accetable to beat the shit out of a woman for making a sex tape. Thats disturbing.


You're so badly triggered that you haven't even read my post. 

What the fuck? I said that I'm not an advocate for beating someone. 

Stop being :triggered and actually read posts :fpalm 

I'm done with you. You used to be a decent poster, but I dunno what sort of troubles you're going through right now that you're not even reading someone's posts.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Dude drop the act. Everyone can tell that you are a sad and lonely virgin.


:ha

*Couldn't refute any arguments so you resort to labeling me as a virgin because I wouldn't accept my girlfriend doing the same type of shit.*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And a pathetic one at that who thinks beating the shit out of woman for making asex tape is perfectly acceptable behavior.


*Goes both ways, again you ignore when I wrote that if it were opposite and Del Rio did it, then same goes towards him.

Fuck off with that virgin white knight bullshit, only a desperate cuck who's never had a girl is ok seeing his girl fucked on camera.
*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Fucking hell, some genuinely disturbed individuals in here. Actually thinking hitting women is justifiable? You might want to go and seek professional help. You may be mentally ill.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

"Beat up you girl to teach her a lesson for her past mistake" - That is a criminal act, beating up woman to teach them a lesson ! I thought you get that in Saudi or something!

This dude should be in jail - Can the mods ban this piece of shi*?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

BINGO!




misogyny, CAPITAL LETTERS , no ur the cuck, #currentyear, actually my gf is hot and smart


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Your WM Host Xavier Woods ... I wonder if Vince will order some ref to the video


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

yep , it's fucking near 6 am and waking up to this shit , fuck this world we live in , what kind of idiot films his sex time , if you stupid bitches love to watch yourself having sex , go have a job with a porn site. i always thought Paige was slutty type of girl but leaking this is bad , this can have some serious consequences , Paige doesn't seem to be a strong person and there's a chance she can kill herself after this shit storm


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Thought this was about seeing how low Paige can go, but all it's been for the last 10 or 15 pages is Internet posturing and alpha male bullshit. Nobody gives a shit how any of you supposedly treat your girlfriends, get a fuckin' grip :rock5


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

There are just some things that you don't leave to chance of a significant other finding out. I have an extremely dark past and will always be upfront. I'm open as fuck about it. Finding out something like this is a game changer. I certainly don't feel it gives anyone the right to hit their partner, but I also don't feel it should be held against someone if they were to leave upon finding out that something like this exists.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



JustAName said:


> How fucking retarded are you? No I don't mean the physical retardation, I mean mental. You think abusiveness and possessiveness only affects THE ABUSER? Are you completely brain dead? Is anything up there functioning, have you been living under a rock? There is something EXTREMELY wrong with anyone that likes possessive relationships, it's called INSECURITY, LOOK IT UP and educate yourself so you don't end up fucking over someone else, because of yours.
> 
> You don't OWN anything when it comes to people, you don't have a right to control or decide over anyone, unless they WILLINGLY, CONSENT FULLY LET YOU, which means you do not actually control or possess them, people are not a "thing" you own.
> 
> ...


Hi, just be friendly and talk like a nice person okay?  

By possessive, I mean it's normal for some people to feel possessive about their exclusive significant other. You're right, that doesn't mean they're owned by the other person, but that's not what the term means in a relationship context.

Well no, I never said anything at all about abusiveness, I think you slightly misread what I typed. I think you were getting at my belief that it's perfectly normal for couples to feel secure being with someone who doesn't have a sexually promiscuous past. Some people believe in casual sex, other people believe in only have sex when you're in love - that's okay.

Myself? I believe in sex and love together. If Paige wanted to be with me, I wouldn't judge her for enjoying casual sex and gang bangs, but I would say I have a different attitude towards sex than her and I only want to be with a girl who associates sex with love.

I'm not offended by your post, just know that when you use some of the language you did towards another person, you come across as very rude and ill-mannered.


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

I don't like all the virgin-shaming in this thread

Slut shaming is wrong but virgin shaming is ok?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

RLStern said:


> *
> 
> Exactly, if you hit for fun then you are sick, no ones arguing that, if you do it so they can regret what they done and don't do it again then it's another story.
> 
> *


* well said. Part of being a man is keeping your woman in line. If you don't, she won't respect you, and will cheat on you.*


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Don't think them having relationship issues from this and a break up is a problem. It can be done so in an amicable and reasonable conversation. 

The problem is the pig attitude of "dat ho should be getting dumped or beaten for hur slutty ways!!" 

Just look at the tweets Paige is getting compared to those of Brad Maddox right now and see why your misogynist attitudes encourage that. No wonder feminazis are taking over the world. You're giving them their argument on a platter.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

*I feel bad for Xavier Woods. Dude got a piece of skank pussy a few years ago and now he can't even play Mario Brothers on his Youtube channel without being reminded about it.*


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



SureUmm said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*There's no misogyny, and there's no misandry, I clearly said:
*



RLStern said:


> *
> I have no issue, I simply won't accept if my girlfriend did this scandalous shit.
> 
> If Del Rio did it then it'd be the same, we're equals. *


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Martins said:


> Thought this was about seeing how low Paige can go, but all it's been for the last 10 or 15 pages is Internet posturing and alpha male bullshit. Nobody gives a shit how any of you supposedly treat your girlfriends, get a fuckin' grip :rock5


I just want to get back to the incredible comedy that was going on. Admittedly I didn't contribute shit, but for a while there this thread was The Ultimate Thrrrrill Ride!


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*

Alexa Bliss sex tape has leaked


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> *There's no misogyny, and there's no misandry, I clearly said:
> *


I was referring to the whole of the discussion.

Just my cutesy way of saying


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**



> Nope. John Cena is too careful about his image. I doubt it.


Too careful? If this stuff can happen to Miss Goody Two Shoes, UN ambassador Emma Watson, it can certainly happen to Cena and/or his girl.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**

On the brightside, Brad Maddox might have found a second life as a WWE employee. He looks like he'd be a mean camera-man.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**

Alexa Bliss sex tape has leaked


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**

That's definitely Maddox lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> Alexa Bliss sex tape has leaked


For the 100th time, it has not.

There are some Alexa and Sasha fakes going around that have already been debunked.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm definitely not a prude and I'm not against girls filming sex tapes with their guys. But when you're in the public eye secure that shit! I purposely don't have anything connected to the iCloud. I hope she's ok cos I know I'd be mortified and embarrassed. I wanted to give her a bit of optimism on Instagram but it looks like she's blocked it. I hope she's ok and peoples stupid actions don't make her do anything stupid.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**



MillionDollarChamp said:


> Alexa Bliss sex tape has leaked



*Stop posting this. It has not.*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**



ShowStopper said:


> On the brightside, Brad Maddox might have found a second life as a WWE employee. He looks like he'd be a mean camera-man.


He looks perfect for Kevin Dunn's vomit inducing zoom-in zoom-out action. He's made for the job.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> Alexa Bliss sex tape has leaked


its fake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape? *OP updated**



T0M said:


> He looks perfect for Kevin Dunn's vomit inducing zoom-in zoom-out action. He's made for the job.


He really is. If he's willing to zoom in like that on another guys' balls; just think how much he'd be willing to zoom in on something alot more tame like a wrestling move.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



skypod said:


> Don't think them having relationship issues from this and a break up is a problem. It can be done so in an amicable and reasonable conversation.
> 
> The problem is the pig attitude of "dat ho should be getting dumped or beaten for hur slutty ways!!"
> 
> Just look at the tweets Paige is getting compared to those of Brad Maddox right now and see why your misogynist attitudes encourage that. No wonder feminazis are taking over the world. You're giving them their argument on a platter.


Misogyny means hatred of women.

Sexist means prejudiced due to someone's gender.

You're right, society is still sexist in general in regards to casual sex. Men get applauded, women get shamed.

Most people are being subconsciously sexist themselves by advocating a world in which women are not shamed for engaging in casual sex. It's sexist because it automatically assumes that the male standard is the standard by which everyone should follow.

The other option is to advocate a higher moral standard set by women, and increase the level of shaming on men who engage in gratuitous casual sex.

However, that actually goes against the standard set by men, which of course, people don't intuitively like to disobey.

Therefore, sexism will continue because anti-sexists advocate subconsciously sexist behaviour 

Interesting reality of the world...


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IronMan8 said:


> Misogyny means hatred of women.
> 
> .



Beating your girlfriend or calling her (or a wrestler you've never met) a filthy slut covers that.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

"Honor, pride and dignity" is Del Rio's Twitter bio, btw.:duck:focus

Let that sink in.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Big E like "I know, I know"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Imagine the screaming matches going on right now at Del Rio's place..

:mj4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

My oh my oh my.... We've hit gold Wrestling Forum.

Now if we can get something with Eva Marie and Nikki Bella.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



skypod said:


> Beating your girlfriend or calling her (or a wrestler you've never met) a filthy slut covers that.


The first one is horrible, but no it's not derived from a hatred of women. Are all crimes between races a hate crime? Is violence between two men misandry?

Calling someone a filthy slut could be an indicator, but not in this thread. Disapproving of Paige's sexual behaviour doesn't mean you hate everyone of that gender. 

It's _sexist_ to have double standards between genders, which is what I think you and most others are trying to say.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Her BJ skills need some work, but at least she takes it up the pooper.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> :ha
> 
> *Couldn't refute any arguments so you resort to labeling me as a virgin because I wouldn't accept my girlfriend doing the same type of shit.*
> 
> ...


Grow some brain cells. Your a pathetic and disgusting person. I feel bad for you that you don't realise how sad, lonely and pathetic you are. 

You don't have arguments to refute. You have pathetic ramblings of a man who has never talked to a woman. If you ever actually have a relationship or speak to a person you'll see it's not okay to just beat the shit out of people to "teach them a lesson" you pathetic freak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

JTG has no chill at all :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842941748233957376


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Xavier Woods.

Since he's involved in the current Paige situation, do you guys think he'll be punished by the WWE since since what he did was against their PG bs?

He's the only one who's connected to the WWE right now with Paige being good as gone and the GOAT Brad Maddox not with the company anymore. I think he'll be the only one who will suffer the consequences---no pun intended--- of their actions.

Will he be buried? Suspended? Fired?

Thoughts?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It's actually JTG or Woods in the video? wtf


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> You're so badly triggered that you haven't even read my post.
> 
> What the fuck? I said that I'm not an advocate for beating someone.
> 
> ...


You didn't say your against it in that post...

You just went with the cuck nonsense that your 40 year old virgin buddies are going with. Defending their use of it. None of you terrible posters and terrible human beings even know what a cuck actually is. 

And I can't have a discussion with miserable turds like RLStern who advocate beatings for sex tapes. All you can do with scum like that is tell them how pathetic they are.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*








JTG


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IronMan8 said:


> Hi, just be friendly and talk like a nice person okay?
> 
> By possessive, I mean it's normal for some people to feel possessive about their exclusive significant other. You're right, that doesn't mean they're owned by the other person, but that's not what the term means in a relationship context.
> 
> ...



1. Try telling that to those that are actually possessive that, that's not what it means.. I think the word you're looking for is exclusive, which is something ENTIRELY different and of course not a problem. I strongly suggest you look up the word possessive and see what it actually means, it does not have a different meaning in a relationship setting, at all.

2. Possessive people, if they don't get their way and don't feel in control, they become abusive and there really is no exception to that rule, it is the one thing that ALWAYS happens if someone that NEEDS to be in control aka as possessive feel they are not. They will use mental terror, emotional terror and or physical terror to make sure whoever they are with learns their "rules". The sex part is inconsequential to all of this, as a real relationship is built on trust, communication, honesty and respect for each other and in those 4 you have reached a mutual agreement to whether you want to start a relationship or if something just don't sit well with you and you can't be with the other person. This all depends on security and confidence in yourself, of course. What your limits are to anything (not just sexual past) determines through those 4 things whether the person is someone you can be with or not and in the case of not, you just mutually agree/accept you can't be together and you move on with your individual lives. A little off topic and a little deeper into the subject of relationships, but take it for what it is.

3. I don't have a problem to admit I misjudged you based on your choice of word, if you watch my number 1 reply, you might also see, having stood in the situation of the word you used, compared to the word you probably meant to use, that I would see things the way I did. I do apologize for the way I responded to you directly, given this new information. I do not apologize for any of the other stuff I said, I stand by it 100% and I don't care if it's disrespectful or in any way/shape/form offensive to people, it's the truth and it can easily be backed up by facts. It might be more harsh than others would put it, but then again, I am not them, I am me.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> JTG has no chill at all :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842941748233957376


LMAO. Vicne probably low key read this and said that sense of humor is why I kept him employed

I hope Kofi doesn't get fucked by this group break up and possible punishment like with Air Borne. He's just a good fake Jamaican minding his own damn business, yet his partners want to do mojo and make sex tape with thots


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Who cares theirs an appropriate thread for this. That embarrassing one With over 1K replies.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox and Woods might not always agree but they were still on the same Paige.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> JTG has no chill at all :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842941748233957376


Holy fuck, that's next level right there. This honestly makes me want to hear all the shoot interviews about this in the future even more.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Did Seth get fired and de pushed?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> You didn't say your against it in that post...
> 
> You just went with the cuck nonsense that your 40 year old virgin buddies are going with. None of you terrible posters and terrible human beings even know what a cuck actually is.





RipNTear said:


> And if it's your daughter? It won't effect you.
> 
> *I'm not advocating beating an adult,* but the only way I would willingly accept behaviour *like that without some sort of consequences* was if I was a cuck ... even if it's my daughter.
> 
> Perhaps her dad was too accepting which is why she turned out the way she did.


:mj4

I called her dad a cuck in the same post I said that I'm not advocating for beating your daughter while advocating for some sort of consequences. 

Yeah, you've gone off the deep end. 

Log off. Take a break. And come back after you're not as :triggered

No seriously. Log off. And remember to raise your daughter right and not to be a whore who'd take a cumshot to her face and actually record it for posterity.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige has broken a forum record set by Tammy Sunny Sytch for most number of pages of subject post and replies. Can't believe its' this many. WOW!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I saw this thread earlier today at about 2pm EST and it was 17 pages. Now, at midnight, its 111.

Jesus Christ, you thirsty fuckers...


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Seth leaked his Penis online twice and he is not punished. Dana Brooke got her ass leaked on social media and she was not punished.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Holy shit, people are annoying on here.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

i hate this!! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Oh my god, someone did it, they put JR JIM ROSS'S COMMENTARY on one of the videos:

er0share(.)c0m/gm4xum2o
(You'll have to fix the 0's and the () on the link).


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> :mj4
> 
> I called her dad a cuck in the same post I said that I'm not advocating for beating your daughter while advocating for some sort of consequences.
> 
> ...


:applause


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Well if it is him in the video, I am not sure much will happen because the video was private and then broadcasted without consent even though you kind of agree to this crap when you allow a camera to record you while her bf films you having intercourse with her, weird and immoral. WWE will embarrass him some way in a storyline about it. He won't be getting suspended even if it was him because it was a private video, he didn't broadcast it, did nothing illegal.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Brie Wyatt said:


> Xavier Woods.
> 
> Since he's involved in the current Paige situation, do you guys think he'll be punished by the WWE since since what he did was against their PG bs?
> 
> ...


I think he'll be let go. Then he'll start his adult film career under the name XXX-Avier Woods.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

What grounds do WWE have to fire him or suspend him?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



finalnight said:


> Oh my god, someone did it, they put JR JIM ROSS'S COMMENTARY on one of the videos:
> 
> er0share(.)c0m/gm4xum2o
> (You'll have to fix the 0's and the () on the link).


lmao


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



finalnight said:


> Oh my god, someone did it, they put JR JIM ROSS'S COMMENTARY on one of the videos:
> 
> er0share(.)c0m/gm4xum2o
> (You'll have to fix the 0's and the () on the link).


"This has turned into nothing more than a damn handicap match!" 

:Oooh


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



JustAName said:


> 1. Try telling that to those that are actually possessive that, that's not what it means.. I think the word you're looking for is exclusive, which is something ENTIRELY different and of course not a problem. I strongly suggest you look up the word possessive and see what it actually means, it does not have a different meaning in a relationship setting, at all.
> 
> 2. Possessive people, if they don't get their way and don't feel in control, they become abusive and there really is no exception to that rule, it is the one thing that ALWAYS happens if someone that NEEDS to be in control aka as possessive feel they are not. They will use mental terror, emotional terror and or physical terror to make sure whoever they are with learns their "rules". The sex part is inconsequential to all of this, as a real relationship is built on trust, communication, honesty and respect for each other and in those 4 you have reached a mutual agreement to whether you want to start a relationship or if something just don't sit well with you and you can't be with the other person. This all depends on security and confidence in yourself, of course. What your limits are to anything (not just sexual past) determines through those 4 things whether the person is someone you can be with or not and in the case of not, you just mutually agree/accept you can't be together and you move on with your individual lives. A little off topic and a little deeper into the subject of relationships, but take it for what it is.
> 
> 3. I don't have a problem to admit I misjudged you based on your choice of word, if you watch my number 1 reply, you might also see, having stood in the situation of the word you used, compared to the word you probably meant to use, that I would see things the way I did. I do apologize for the way I responded to you directly, given this new information. I do not apologize for any of the other stuff I said, I stand by it 100% and I don't care if it's disrespectful or in any way/shape/form offensive to people, it's the truth and it can easily be backed up by facts. It might be more harsh than others would put it, but then again, I am not them, I am me.


My thinking on the matter is that possessiveness comes on a continuum.

I've had a possessive girlfriend in the past and her behaviour was quite pleasant because it was within the normal range. Anything terrible on the extremes can occur with any trait, but what I was getting at originally was that some people are okay with casual sex and some people don't want their partner to have a long and dirty past, and I think that's an acceptable attitude for them to hold (as long as they're not hypocrites who have a long and dirty past themselves!)


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



3ku1 said:


> Who cares theirs an appropriate thread for this. That embarrassing one With over 1K replies.


You mean the one you obviously read with your White Knight comment? LOL.

My prediction: Vince fucks Paige. All is forgiven until that sex tape comes out and the universe implodes.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



validreasoning said:


> What grounds do WWE have to fire him or suspend him?


They don't need grounds. Vince can fire anyone he wants for any reason he likes.

But he won't be fired. He's the brain child behind UUDD and New Day, which has made WWE millions.

What this has really made me curious about is who has fucked who in this company? Everyone is hot and fit. Everyone is close at all hours of the day. How easy it must be to get laid.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Jim Ross got hacked too. 
Jim Ross
My Twitter is worth $19,670,805.00!. Get your Twitter Value FREE at http://freetweettools.site #free #tools #freefollowers

lots of leaks and hacks today..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



validreasoning said:


> What grounds do WWE have to fire him or suspend him?


All of the talent have morality clauses in their contracts.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Woods with the Up Up Down Down


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This message board has serious, serious female issues. I mean wow.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



validreasoning said:


> What grounds do WWE have to fire him or suspend him?


There could be a morality clause in his contract, and depending on the details of such he could be suspended or terminated for violating the terms of said morality clause. I'm sure that even if it is something that they have included in contracts it has a rider where it is at WWE's discretion what types of punishment are doled out.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

This happened awhile ago, there is no reason to punish any of them :draper2


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

A lot of people from the middle east here. A lot of folks from the Bible belt. A lot of sexually repressed cretins spouting some medieval shit.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



IronMan8 said:


> My thinking on the matter is that possessiveness comes on a continuum.
> 
> I've had a possessive girlfriend in the past and her behaviour was quite pleasant because it was within the normal range. Anything terrible on the extremes can occur with any trait, but what I was getting at originally was that some people are okay with casual sex and some people don't want their partner to have a long and dirty past, and I think that's an acceptable attitude for them to hold (as long as they're not hypocrites who have a long and dirty past themselves!)


I can guarantee you, that either you did not have a possessive girlfriend, or she never stepped over your personal line, which made her behavior completely fine to you, while for others, if it's true that she was possessive, it could be really destructive for them. Possessive, literally means having a need to own/have something/someone and there just isn't any other way to describe possessive. If she was possessive and you had gone outside her comfort zone, you would have regretted it, I promise you that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fucking SJWs in here trying to cape for a drug induced British thot. Just take a seat and enjoy the entertainment. :mj4


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

They have a morality clause but Tom Phillips still has a job?


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

well vince's twitter is getting bullied with those photos of paige in a 3some


funny shit


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



december_blue said:


> ALLEGEDLY from the talk I've seen on Twitter and other message boards, it's from an old tape with her and Brad Maddox.


there's naked photos of Brad? HELL YEAH


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Looking forward to the next New Day promo. :HHH2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Darren Criss said:


> there's naked photos of Brad? HELL YEAH


:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

xavier wont get fired for the same reason otunga will never get fired: he is highly educated and breaks the stereotype of the dumb brute wrestler. He's a PR tool for WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> What we really need is to realize that women making sex tapes with random guys is not cool at all and raising the next generation of women to be less like pornstars and more like decent women. You don't want to see cum all over your daughter's face. So then raise one that respects herself enough to not do it.


This is a little bit of a reach, no?

What's the difference between that woman having "cum all over" her face while being filmed and the same scenario without, beside the obvious? Or maybe the better question being what makes the former scenario worse than the latter? Even if it's out of concern of her being objectified, it's a bit ill-founded considering most sex tapes don't leave the realm of the owner's privacy unless otherwise.

I think you're making this deeper than it really is. Most people exchange nudes/film themselves to enhance their sex lives, nothing more, nothing less. Don't take this the wrong way when I say this, but you and others itt come off a little prudish.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It's baffling to me how anyone here is not able to see how Del Rio in this situation wouldn't have every right to be pissed if for nothing else feeling like he'd been deceived and manipulated. Paige knew this shit existed. If I'm Del Rio right now I'm sitting there feeling like she took away my right to the choice to tell her I'm not interested in being with a woman that has things like that out there. Like she made the choice to just let me get attached to her and just hope that would be enough to keep me around if the ball dropped. As I said in my post earlier. I have a past, too, but if I'd been honest about mine and then got this bomb dropped on me I'd be furious. It wouldn't be about the act she committed. It would be about her omission while I was honest. 

People date and marry porn stars. No biggie. The difference is that they know beforehand. They fully accept that people will see them a certain way after seeing video of their wife slurping on two ball root juice. They made that choice. They were given that choice.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Genetically Superior said:


> It's baffling to me how anyone here is not able to see how Del Rio in this situation wouldn't have every right to be pissed if for nothing else feeling like he'd been deceived and manipulated. Paige knew this shit existed. If I'm Del Rio right now I'm sitting there feeling like she took away my right to the choice to tell her I'm not interested in being with a woman that has things like that out there. Like she made the choice to just let me get attached to her and just hope that would be enough to keep me around if the ball dropped. As I said in my post earlier. I have a past, too, but if I'd been honest about mine and then got this bomb dropped on me I'd be furious. It wouldn't be about the act she committed. It would be about her omission while I was honest.
> 
> People date and marry porn stars. No biggie. The difference is that they know beforehand. They fully accept that people will see them a certain way after seeing video of their wife slurping on two ball root juice. They made that choice. They were given that choice.


When you are a grown ass man who cheats on his wife while having kids ... Hey you get what you get


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



matta5580 said:


> This message board has serious, serious female issues. I mean wow.


Man that is an understatement right there... holy shit


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I came for the jokes and all I got was some real dainty conversation about feelings. Nobody can just have fun anymore.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I would not be surprised if ADR had one of these himself :focus


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



matta5580 said:


> This message board has serious, serious female issues. I mean wow.


You're underselling this fact. I swear, some people think this is NWF or something. :Out


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Callisto said:


> This is a little bit of a reach, no?
> 
> What's the difference between that woman having "cum all over" her face while being filmed and the same scenario without, beside the obvious? Or maybe the better question being what makes the former scenario worse than the latter? Even if it's out of concern of her being objectified, it's a bit ill-founded considering most sex tapes don't leave the realm of the owner's privacy unless otherwise.
> 
> I think you're making this deeper than it really is. Most people exchange nudes/film themselves to enhance their sex lives, nothing more, nothing less. Don't take this the wrong way when I say this, but you and others itt come off a little prudish.


There's nothing wrong with being prudish and protecting your image. There's nothing wrong with being a prostitute or porn star either. I'm one of those people that is an advocate for prostitution legalization. 

There is however a difference between someone that convinces here daddy that she wants to be a pornstar [or does it anyway] and someone who allows herself to be exploited in this way in 2016. The difference is in reception of the news and expectations. Everyone knows that everyone has sex but it's OK to not have it displayed all over the world.

The fact is that Paige herself is likely devastated by this as well so calling me a prude is basically assuming that she's ok with this.

If we all were prudes we could perhaps do a better job of preventing young girls from letting themselves get exploited. I'm aware that women have agency but at the same time we can't assume that they all have agency all the time. Especially when something is shared for private viewing only and not to be exposed to the whole world.

It would be best of they didn't record themselves at all and I stand by that position. 

I'd rather be called a prude for life than have something like this happen to someone close to me.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Genetically Superior said:


> It's baffling to me how anyone here is not able to see how Del Rio in this situation wouldn't have every right to be pissed if for nothing else feeling like he'd been deceived and manipulated. Paige knew this shit existed. If I'm Del Rio right now I'm sitting there feeling like she took away my right to the choice to tell her I'm not interested in being with a woman that has things like that out there. Like she made the choice to just let me get attached to her and just hope that would be enough to keep me around if the ball dropped. As I said in my post earlier. I have a past, too, but if I'd been honest about mine and then got this bomb dropped on me I'd be furious. It wouldn't be about the act she committed. It would be about her omission while I was honest.
> 
> People date and marry porn stars. No biggie. The difference is that they know beforehand. They fully accept that people will see them a certain way after seeing video of their wife slurping on two ball root juice. They made that choice. They were given that choice.


*
If i was Del Rio I would do something to show it isn't acceptable, maybe a break up, she loves him so much she will be on her knees begging him not to go, she would regret ever making those videos and ever doing those things, since it took away her lover, she will have so much regret that the thought of those things will be repulsive and she won't ever do it again.

If she proves herself repulsed by what she did then Del Rio take her back, if not he has to go, since that would make her believe he's ok with it and she'll step all over him and cheat on him.*


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

you guys act like she had a 30 man gangbang on a side walk. smh it wasn't even that bad just that their celebs


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I finished watching the videos and oow! Maddox has bigger dick than I imagined and nice balls. Paige is lucky, but like every other woman, they can't handle with a sick. Sex with Paige is boring.

I'm sure Del Rio has cheated her multiple times.

And some people thought Kelly was the backstage bitch... I'm sure Paige has already fucked with 80% of the personnel, including referees.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If they were leaked without her permission (which is skeevy as heck in an of itself), then it shouldn't effect anything either way.

After all, it's not like they aren't plenty of other people on the roster who have taken part in "revealing" stuff, either officially or otherwise. 

Also punishing her while The Rock of all people is backing a movie based on her family and her life, might not go over to well.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What a shitty BJ. She put in zero effort 

More proof guys give better blowies.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

People on here saying what Del Rio should do... lmao. GTFO of here. Nobody gives a shit. It's sad that this stuff has leaked and will have a negative impact on people's lives. That should be the end of the discussion. Bunch of weirdos on here.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige will be the reason why Raw will hit 4.0 rating next week.
DRAW


----------



## patch-adams (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



RLStern said:


> *
> If i was Del Rio I would do something to show it isn't acceptable, maybe a break up, she loves him so much she will be on her knees begging him not to go, she would regret ever making those videos and ever doing those things, since it took away her lover, she will have so much regret that the thought of those things will be repulsive and she won't ever do it again.
> 
> If she proves herself repulsed by what she did then Del Rio take her back, if not he has to go, since that would make her believe he's ok with it and she'll step all over him and cheat on him.*


How old are you? 

It's not a big deal. It was before Del Rio so hasn't got anything to do with him. The majority of young women have sent naked pics or videos, not much different to a sex tape.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

GLORIOUS!!

http://www.justusboys.com/forum/*attachment.php?attachmentid=*1211153&d=1489794514&thumb=1


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

PEople talking about Nikki, but I would laugh it was Brie with her fire tat on a tape. Bryan on talking Smack would be a Jordan face


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread proving once again how almost every male wwe fan is a sexually frustrated one with woman issues.
Tens of thousands of basement dwelling virgins with mommy issues having a go at page while secretly knocking one out wishing it was them if they were not such pathetic lame ass little boys.
I think the fact a woman can have sex with whoever she wants when they cant get any really upsets them.
Its her personal life what she does sexually is her business.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Genetically Superior said:


> It's baffling to me how anyone here is not able to see how Del Rio in this situation wouldn't have every right to be pissed if for nothing else feeling like he'd been deceived and manipulated. Paige knew this shit existed. If I'm Del Rio right now I'm sitting there feeling like she took away my right to the choice to tell her I'm not interested in being with a woman that has things like that out there. Like she made the choice to just let me get attached to her and just hope that would be enough to keep me around if the ball dropped. As I said in my post earlier. I have a past, too, but if I'd been honest about mine and then got this bomb dropped on me I'd be furious. It wouldn't be about the act she committed. It would be about her omission while I was honest.
> 
> People date and marry porn stars. No biggie. The difference is that they know beforehand. They fully accept that people will see them a certain way after seeing video of their wife slurping on two ball root juice. They made that choice. They were given that choice.



I am confused... what exactly do YOU know about the conversations they have had between the 2 of them? :aries2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> I finished watching the videos and oow! Maddox has bigger dick than I imagined and nice balls. Paige is lucky, but like every other woman, they can't handle with a sick. Sex with Paige is boring.
> 
> I'm sure Del Rio has cheated her multiple times.
> 
> And some people thought Kelly was the backstage bitch... I'm sure Paige has already fucked with 80% of the personnel, including referees.


I was way more impressed with Brad's dick than Xaviers (if that is Xavier, not that he was bad but Brad surprised me :lol)


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I believe there's still have videos with Del Rio, Seth, Big E, Primo and Epico, Sheamus and Zack. But I would be surprised if she had one with Cesaro


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

RLStern said:


> *
> If i was Del Rio I would do something to show it isn't acceptable, maybe a break up, she loves him so much she will be on her knees begging him not to go, she would regret ever making those videos and ever doing those things, since it took away her lover, she will have so much regret that the thought of those things will be repulsive and she won't ever do it again.
> 
> If she proves herself repulsed by what she did then Del Rio take her back, if not he has to go, since that would make her believe he's ok with it and she'll step all over him and cheat on him.*


Del Rio needs to break up with her. What she did was wrong and hurt his reputation. She needs to publicly apologize and beg for his forgiveness.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JustAName said:


> I am confused... what exactly do YOU know about the conversations they have had between the 2 of them? :aries2


I think it was very clear that the point I was making is based strictly on the possibility that he or anyone in a similar situation was caught off gaurd and was unaware. Certainly didn't expect anyone to get confused on that.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



La Vampira said:


> I was way more impressed with Brad's dick than Xaviers (if that is Xavier, not that he was bad but Brad surprised me :lol)


I know. We always expect black guys with big dick due to porn industry. But I'll be honest, I'm looking more at Brad's ass than at his cock. I always wanted to fuck him.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> I believe there's still have videos with Del Rio, Seth, Big E, Primo and Epico, Sheamus and Zack. But I would be surprised if she had one with Cesaro


INB4 a video with her and :cole leaks.


----------



## patch-adams (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Del Rio needs to break up with her. What she did was wrong and hurt his reputation. She needs to publicly apologize and beg for his forgiveness.


Nothing to apologise for. They weren't together when this was filmed.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

And this thread continues to get creepier and creppier...


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> INB4 a video with her and :cole leaks.


What is INB4? And I didn't understand Michael Cole's reference.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> INB4 a video with her and :cole leaks.


More like Jerry Lawler if you remember the gif of him watching her ass for a match. People originally took it as creepy. May have been day dreaming of back when he hit it


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

All these fucking betas and try hards still defending Paige after the year she's had :lmao, people with common sense who could see the signs told you she was a piece of shit, now there's video evidence (and then some) to back it up and you Paige fans can't cope, take a seat.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> GLORIOUS!!
> 
> http://www.justusboys.com/forum/*attachment.php?attachmentid=*1211153&d=1489794514&thumb=1


Keep that disgusting shit to yourself, damn.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> I know. We always expect black guys with big dick due to porn industry. But I'll be honest, I'm looking more at Brad's ass than at his cock. I always wanted to fuck him.


 Your shitty posts... :thelist


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> More like Jerry Lawler if you remember the gif of him watching her ass for a match. People originally took it as creepy. May have been day dreaming of back when he hit it


Maybe aige instigated it. :draper2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Your shitty posts... :thelist


You made the list too for quoting him bro. HE is on my ignore list, so I don't have to read that shit unless if he is quoted :crying:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Jarvbs Jones said:


> xavier wont get fired for the same reason otunga will never get fired: he is highly educated and breaks the stereotype of the dumb brute wrestler. He's a PR tool for WWE.


Let's not forget that other thing.












HE'S BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fuckin' hell, look at all the whiny tosspots in the thread. Settle down you mugs and have a bit banter. Get the dildos out your arse.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Was Rollins punished when his dick pic was leaked?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Heath V said:


> Keep that disgusting shit to yourself, damn.


Don't you have an ass? Meh

Are you watching Paige's sex videos not released by her and find me disgusting? Okay :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> You made the list too for quoting him bro. HE is on my ignore list, so I don't have to read that shit unless if he is quoted :crying:


Thanks for the ignore list info. I didn't know.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

And here I thought Eva Marie was going to be the one to have a leak of this stature before Paige.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

out this thread before the **** start posting


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Your shitty posts... :thelist


Cite me a black pornstar with a small penis.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> Cite me a black pornstar with a small penis.


Your mum.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige is an innocent young woman, that got used by the Maddox


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



finalnight said:


> All of the talent have morality clauses in their contracts.





MontyCora said:


> They don't need grounds. Vince can fire anyone he wants for any reason he likes.
> 
> But he won't be fired. He's the brain child behind UUDD and New Day, which has made WWE millions.
> 
> What this has really made me curious about is who has fucked who in this company? Everyone is hot and fit. Everyone is close at all hours of the day. How easy it must be to get laid.


The Morality Clause is not in reference to someone stealing your private recording of legal consensual intercourse. If you are posting pictures of snorting cocaine and being drunk in interviews then yes that applies. Ffs, even Melina had intercourse with other Wrestlers while she had a Boyfriend. The are loyal husbands and wives in WWE, it's not an STD Carousel. The unofficial rule is rumored to be that if you have a Wife you should not enter into a relationship with someone else. The ones that cause problems shortly leave after (Maddox, Melina, Lita....and maybe even Paige). I will say this though, Woods or whoever the other guy was didn't do anything illegal....immoral perhaps, but it does not go against the Morality Clause.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> And here I thought Eva Marie was going to be the one to have a leak of this stature before Paige.


She seems more likely to shoot professional porn rather than leaks.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Woods is an innocent man and a father,...

It was just sex it happened a longtime ago..he won't get in trouble


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Nah, I doubt that they'll punish Xavier Woods for that leaked sex tape. If anything, the worst "punishment" he'll probably get for the next few months is him being the New Day's manager instead of a tag team competitor, and him being the one to take the fall whenever he does wrestle. 

Other than that, I think Woods will be just fine. He's unlikely to be in trouble 



EMGESP said:


> Was Rollins punished when his dick pic was leaked?


Nope, he went unpunished. He ended up cashing in his MITB contract in the main event of WM 31 and won the world title a couple of months after his leaked dick pic. It's safe to say that the MAN got away with it nicely :rollins


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



finalnight said:


> All of the talent have morality clauses in their contracts.


well thats having a positive impact lmao


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



NapperX said:


> The Morality Clause is not in reference to someone stealing your private recording of legal consensual intercourse. If you are posting pictures of snorting cocaine and being drunk in interviews then yes that applies. Ffs, even Melina had intercourse with other Wrestlers while she had a Boyfriend. The are loyal husbands and wives in WWE, it's not an STD Carousel. The unofficial rule is rumored to be that if you have a Wife you should not enter into a relationship with someone else. The ones that cause problems shortly leave after (Maddox, Melina, Lita....and maybe even Paige). I will say this though, Woods or whoever the other guy was didn't do anything illegal....immoral perhaps, but it does not go against the Morality Clause.


What's immoral about a consenting threesome?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

2017 is now >>>>> 2016 already


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Bayley <3 said:


> She seems more likely to shoot professional porn rather than leaks.


That'll be the day :bob1


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

twitter is gold right now


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



NapperX said:


> The Morality Clause is not in reference to someone stealing your private recording of legal consensual intercourse. If you are posting pictures of snorting cocaine and being drunk in interviews then yes that applies. Ffs, even Melina had intercourse with other Wrestlers while she had a Boyfriend. The are loyal husbands and wives in WWE, it's not an STD Carousel. The unofficial rule is rumored to be that if you have a Wife you should not enter into a relationship with someone else. The ones that cause problems shortly leave after (Maddox, Melina, Lita....and maybe even Paige). I will say this though, Woods or whoever the other guy was didn't do anything illegal....immoral perhaps, but it does not go against the Morality Clause.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1017/566466/morality-clause-now-in-wwe-contracts/:


> - All new WWE contracts reportedly have a morality clause in them. Basically, if a talent has inappropriate photos or videos that can be found online or in print, they will not be signed. They have to sign a deal saying that no such material exists and if it happens to be found, not only will they not be hired but will be blacklisted from the company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Thanks for the ignore list info. I didn't know.


Here is the shortcut to add him to your ignore list: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=364953


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Flawlessstuff said:


> Dana Brooke got her ass leaked on social media and she was not punished.


I must have missed this. When did this happen?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone send me the vid?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Zod bless anybody who is getting off to these leaks because this is like extremely low-quality xvideos shit. :mj


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

The fact that the Hogan video took place in a private setting and was released without his permission certainly didn't stop them from distancing themselves from him. There's also the situation that if they terminate Paige and not Woods over this that Paige will be in a position to be able to sue. It won't look good if they fire one and not the other. Personally, I think that this Paige situation has reached a point where no matter what she does that the company won't grant her release if out of nothing but plain stubbornness. If anything, that may be what saves Xavier's job. Plus as has already been stated. There's the Rollins situation, too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



DammitC said:


> Nope, he went unpunished. He ended up cashing in his MITB contract in the main event of WM 31 and won the world title a couple of months after his leaked dick pic. It's safe to say that the MAN got with it nicely :rollins


I agree that he probably won't get into trouble, but there's a pretty big difference between having a naked picture released, and being recorded fucking someone while someone who is also fucking that person is recording it. In addition to that, there's the whole main eventer vs midcarder thing. He's WAYYYY more likely to get punished than Rollins. Will he? Probably not, but the chances are much higher.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Genetically Superior said:


> The fact that the Hogan video took place in a private setting and was released without his permission certainly didn't stop them from distancing themselves from him.


It wasn't as much the sex tape as much as how much he said the n word during parts of the video.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> Can someone send me the vid?


Reddit? Tumblr? Trust me, they're not hard to find.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Someone sent a PM already.

I feel bad for her.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



somerandomfan said:


> It wasn't as much the sex tape as much as how much he said the n word during parts of the video.


I know. Was just putting the point out there that the company wasn't sympathetic to the fact that it happened in a private setting and was leaked outside of the offending party's permission.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Put the title on Woods.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If anyone has the links please PM me them! Especially the blowjob one!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Zod bless anybody who is getting off to these leaks because this is like extremely low-quality xvideos shit. :mj


there was definitely nothing arousing about them. 

just kind of a novelty.

In here though there was some hilarity going down.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Looks like one of the Sasha pics is out...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> there was definitely nothing arousing about them.
> 
> just kind of a novelty.
> 
> In here though there was some hilarity going down.



Of course this was all about entertainment value here and on social media. Everything about all these videos was completely disgusting.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Zod bless anybody who is getting off to these leaks because this is like extremely low-quality xvideos shit. :mj


If I was able to get off watching scrambled porn back in the early 90's I think I can get off to some grainy photos/videos lol.


----------



## The Bee's Nese (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What a disgusting harlot. The only solution is seppuku, because Paige has brought great shame to her family.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

The man should get a big push. I'd like to see him carry the Universal Title now.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> there was definitely nothing arousing about them.
> 
> just kind of a novelty.
> 
> In here though there was some hilarity going down.


There's been some quality memes that have come from this but fuck there are a shitload of people who are legit fapping to this. :reneelel This shit would be rated less than 30% if it was anybody but a famous person.



EMGESP said:


> If I was able to get off watching scrambled porn back in the early 90's I think I can get off to some grainy photos/videos lol.


In the present year? With all the easily accessible high quality stuff out there?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Xavier's face when he heard the news









Everyone else's face who fapped to Paige is Kofi


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige having nude pics and videos isn't exactly surprising so i don't know why people are going all crazy. Any girl having nudes in this decade isn't that surprising if you think about it it's just that regular people aren't susceptible to leaks

The only thing that is surprising is Xavier cucked Brad. Brad was intent on getting all that UpUpDowDown action

:focus


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Poor Paige, really, but still I don't understand why people film themselves and don't delete it instantly. Frankly, I think that a lot of us have taped themselves in this scenario, but you have to be more inteligent about it. Sex doesn't is a bad thing, but this kind of bullshit is it, and people like Paige, who is a public figure should be more careful about this kind of stuff. 

Sucks for her and I don't think at all that she deserve this, but I hope she learn to be more careful from now on and I hope Alberto is a mature guy and don't dump her for this.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> Looks like one of the Sasha pics is out...












You serious?


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> Looks like one of the Sasha pics is out...


Where?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Vince firing Maddox makes so much more sense now. It wasn't him using the word "prick," it was the fact word got out that he enjoys being cuckolded. :lmao Probably turned McMahons stomach. I look for Woods to get a decent push, tbh. He's earned it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Have no idea why Paige is still getting symps, she had it coming with all the dumb shit she's done within the last 6 months, that's karma folks.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lothario said:


> You serious?


Again, there are tons of fakes going around. Saw some Sasha fakes earlier as well, so that's probably what he saw. 

At this point, the only legit stuff out there is Paige material.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










































































:focus


----------



## Chris Luck (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

file:///C:/Users/test/Pictures/gif1.gif


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> Have no idea why Paige is still getting symps, she had it coming ...


She certainly did have it coming. She likes a good shoot opportunity.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lothario said:


> Vince firing Maddox makes so much more sense now. It wasn't him using the word "prick," it was the fact word got out that he enjoys being cuckolded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince probably calls him in and says you know we are a pg company and I was going to fine and suspend you, but I saw the way you cucked that punk bitch. You want the us, ic, or cw belt? Reminded me of that time I made Brisco watch me bang out such and such I'm proud of you


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> :focus


:xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier


I can believe it. They almost crossed swords.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> Have no idea why Paige is still getting symps, she had it coming with all the dumb shit she's done within the last 6 months, that's karma folks.


dumb shit to her own career. its not like she actually hurt someone.

she must feel humiliated. i mean whew this is all hot and exciting but someone could end up committing suicide over something like this you never know.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> :focus


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm not sure if it's new but there is a pic of Paige giving someone a BJ and had the guy cum on the NXT women's title


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> I'm not sure if it's new but there is a pic of Paige giving someone a BJ and had the guy cum on the NXT women's title


Yeah it's from the cumpilation vid... I hope Asuka doesn't find out...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Now Becky and Alexa fans are happy they never won that title. :smile2:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If there is a photo of Paige doing stuff with the NXT title, I think that will be it for her. Bye.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

SHE ACTUALLY LET THE GUY CUM ON THE NXT TITLE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

This is so much better than I could have ever expected, oh my God.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

She took a facial where they came on the nxt title. It just leaked. Hope the horsewomen and Asuka used Lysol wipes before kissing it


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I fully expect the next tape to be Bailey anally fisting Paige and removing Hornswoggle from her colon.

In the meantime, the manchildren of WF are amusing me (Girls have sex! Gross!). That Succotash guy should tell Big Tyrone he's had sex before once he gets thrown in prison for his pedo behavior and see if that turns him off.

How many women have kissed the NXT belt after winning it? Wrap your mind around THAT.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:done :done :done :done :reneelel Holy fuck, you couldn't fake that picture if you tried. She actually let the man cum all over that belt. That's........CREATIVE.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eric Fleischer said:


> How many women have kissed the NXT belt after winning it? Wrap your mind around THAT.


Stephanie had it custom made as it was her idea ... But as your question goes, Charlotte, Asuka, Sasha, Bayley have all kissed it. Summer Rae and Emma has as well in the chase for it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

AND SHE WAS THE FIRST NXT WOMEN'S CHAMPION :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I can only imagine what Haitch must be thinking.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> AND SHE WAS THE FIRST NXT WOMEN'S CHAMPION :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I can only imagine what Haitch must be thinking.


Only excusable if that was payment to him for going over Emma to be the first


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah, she's fucked. I had ideas on how she could be forgiven but her and her partner fornicating with something that they sell and market to people of all ages with JIZZ on it? Yeah fuck that.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

High 5 to low 6 figures for leather, platinum, sapphire diamonds, and white gold lettering. I remember Steph tweeting about its design being her custom idea on twitter ... She forgot the money shot!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Keep it tight Paige :xavier


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eulonzo said:


>


"We have an audience"

"We switched to two player...."


HOLY SHIT EVERYTHING IS ENTENDRE NOW.......


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Goddamnit Rocky/Stephen Merchant of all the wrestling personalities to document, you chose PAIGE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Martins said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> 
> SHE ACTUALLY LET THE GUY CUM ON THE NXT TITLE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> This is so much better than I could have ever expected, oh my God.


Bruh, I'm done. I can't even believe how hard I'm laughing right now, this is priceless.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Imagine the fucked up shit that would happen with Tom Phillips, Brad Maddox, hookers, and a bag of coke.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eric Fleischer said:


> "We have an audience"
> 
> "We switched to two player...."
> 
> ...


BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!






Go to 1:25. Xavier says "Well this is familiar" and they both laugh. :booklel I AM SO DONE.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've never seen so much attention and so many posts on a thread on WF ever since CM Punk got creamed in 90 seconds :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eulonzo said:


> BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Hey, if they can laugh about it...


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Like they straight up joke about her and treat her like a complete whore. It's fucking hilarious. We all knew this bitch was fucked up, but to the level of getting pissed on and cumming on the NXT title... good Lord she's truly the bottom of the fucking slut barrel. Too jokes.


----------



## enteisb1 (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'd like to see it for scientific purposes. Do we post here or are we supposed to PM OP?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Let's make bets: will this get any worse? And what would constitute worse, really? 'Cause this is really, completely fucked up :lmao


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Today was Paige's judgement day, she's finished after that Jizz title.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> :mj4
> 
> I called her dad a cuck in the same post I said that I'm not advocating for beating your daughter while advocating for some sort of consequences.
> 
> ...


And that wasn't the post I quoted was it? Get your head out of your ass you absolute moron. Try using that brain you think you have.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

So is that definitely Xavier Woods, in that video? Or are we just assuming that because there is a black guy in the vid? I don't see what is making people so sure it is him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ceeder said:


> Like they straight up joke about her and treat her like a complete whore. It's fucking hilarious. We all knew this bitch was fucked up, but to the level of getting pissed on and cumming on the NXT title... good Lord she's truly the bottom of the fucking slut barrel. Too jokes.


I am pretty sure Triple H is going to go absolutely berserk the moment he finds out about what she did to the NXT title. Berserk to the extent that CM Punk will be reduced to mere "disliked" status compared to Paige.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I need to see this video. I need it my life.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Martins said:


> Let's make bets: will this get any worse? And what would constitute worse, really? 'Cause this is really, completely fucked up :lmao


Defecating the NXT Women's Championship would be hard to top but I said the same about nothing topping Xavier Woods/Cuck Maddox and here we are. If Batista or Big E aren't involved, nothing is topping it.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

She is done. Letting some guy nut on the NXT title is worse then Medusa throwing the women's title in the garbage on Nitro.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Demolition119 said:


> She is done. Letting some guy nut on the NXT title is worse then Medusa throwing the women's title in the garbage on Nitro.


At this point I would be shocked if they didn't announce her immediate termination by Monday morning.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Pizzamorg said:


> So is that definitely Xavier Woods, in that video? Or are we just assuming that because there is a black guy in the vid? I don't see what is making people so sure it is him.


It looks exactly like him. There's a Twister video of them joking about fucking. Pretty sure he tweeted about it and deleted it.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



moggy said:


> I've never seen so much attention and so many posts on a thread on WF ever since CM Punk got creamed in 90 seconds :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


This time it was Paige getting creamed!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

OH DEAR GOD PAIGE WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?????????????????????????????


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



rocknblues81 said:


> I don't which is more disgusting... The pissing stuff or the coal burning.


Beats me. Both are pretty embarrassing. I'm waiting for her to reappear on RAW under a mask calling herself Mudshark Girl.

Has Alberto commented on this yet?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



finalnight said:


> At this point I would be shocked if they didn't announce her immediate termination by Monday morning.


There's an argument to be made if they should but considering they're producing a movie based around her family, I don't think they would want to risk the PR nightmare that would follow. Best case scenario, they let her ride out her contract, wait until after the movie releases and then dump her.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> There's an argument to be made if they should but considering they're producing a movie based around her family, I don't think they would want to risk the PR nightmare that would follow. Best case scenario, they let her ride out her contract, wait until after the movie releases and then dump her.


At this point I don't think its a given that this movie will even go forward now.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Poor girl, feel sorry for her.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:StephenA7 :enzo She let him nut on the fucking belt. Game over man. It can't get fucking funnier than this.

:HA :beckylol


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Martins said:


> Let's make bets: will this get any worse? And what would constitute worse, really? 'Cause this is really, completely fucked up :lmao




I definitely thinks it keeps getting worse lol
Everything that's been leaked so far has gotten worse and worse. I wouldn't be surprised if one the remaining 4 videos include another another woman (like summer or rosa) or another male wrestler aside from woods and madoxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That NXT womens title needs to be set on fire.


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

ok where do i see the one with the belt .... or if some one can pm me


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



finalnight said:


> At this point I don't think its a given that this movie will even go forward now.


They've been filming for what, over a month? They're too into it now. It's going forward but this doesn't put it in a good light.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Headliner said:


> That NXT womens title needs to be set on fire.


If it means anything, Stephanie(?) mentioned the plates would get an upgrade every 2 or 3 years so the one Asuka holds isn't quite the same. But yes, a new belt after TakeOver: Orlando is a must now.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

OMG this is sad and amazing at the same time lmfao


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone pm me the new ones? The last I saw was with my boy Xavier


----------



## Teddie (Feb 4, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Haven't read the whole thread, but are we gleaming over the fact that Xavier has a wife with a baby on the way? Ummm, he's kinda a piece of shit if this was done while they were together?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Kofi also catching hell at home. Xavier is in a threesome Raw dogging Paige while Maddox is the chuck. The same people who leaked this say they got a threesome video of Big E and another one too. Kofi looking at his wife like look baby, I don't know what they do in they personal time, I don't take part in that, aw shit ...

Then the same people who leaked this are saying they have a Summer Raw video, a maryse video, two divas taping themselves with a full out lesbian section on the road, and apparently Tyler Breeze has one too from back at the performance center

https://mobile.twitter.com/Christian3Rusha/status/842915455627157505?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

God someone jus take one for the team an post the links lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:HA

I can't wait for this part of the movie.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> Kofi also catching hell at home. Xavier is in a threesome Raw dogging Paige while Maddox is the chuck. The same people who leaked this say they got a threesome video of Big E and angels there one too. Kofi looking at his wife like look baby, I don't know what they do in they personal time, I don't take part in that, aw shit ...
> 
> Then the same people who leaked this are saying they have a Summer Raw video, a maryse video, two divas taping themselves with a full out lesbian section on the road, and apparently Tyler Breeze has one too from back at the performance center
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Christian3Rusha/status/842915455627157505?ref_src=twsrc^tfw




Is all this info also on Reddit? Lol how do you know all this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> Kofi also catching hell at home. Xavier is in a threesome Raw dogging Paige while Maddox is the chuck. The same people who leaked this say they got a threesome video of Big E and angels there one too. Kofi looking at his wife like look baby, I don't know what they do in they personal time, I don't take part in that, aw shit ...
> 
> Then the same people who leaked this are saying they have a Summer Raw video, a maryse video, two divas taping themselves with a full out lesbian section on the road, and apparently Tyler Breeze has one too from back at the performance center
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Christian3Rusha/status/842915455627157505?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


I can't wait.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

OMFG Just seen it....PAIGE WAS THE WHORE OF THE WWE 

BRAD VIDEO TAPING HER BANGING XAVIER....#ALLLIVESMATTER


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'd imagine there is a 10 man bukkake vid coming up. Everybody cums and pisses on her. Maybe they shit on the belt and she eats it. Let's get creative here. What a gong show.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



fifty_ said:


> Is all this info also on Reddit? Lol how do you know all this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4Chan. Everything the OP there claimed has turned out to be true.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

ceeder said:


> I'd imagine there is a 10 man bukkake vid coming up. Everybody cums and pisses on her. Maybe they shit on the belt and she eats it. Let's get creative here. What a gong show.


:focus :focus
:focus :focus


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Now Xavier will be 10x more over than ever before


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WTF 

PM please. I need to see this.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Del rio beating her ass as we speak


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Movement said:


> I can't wait.


Same. Not so much for the porn itself, but for the fuckery the aftermath produces.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox jizzed on the NXT women's belt... 

This will be a day long remembered.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



taker1986 said:


> WTF
> 
> PM please. I need to see this.


Check the OP.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Realistically, all the titles have probably been jizzed on and they probably all have traces of drugs on them too.

If she doesn't get fired by Monday, it'll be a matter of glass houses protecting her...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



rocknblues81 said:


> I don't which is more disgusting... The pissing stuff or the *coal burning*.


 @Headliner

Stormfront is that way ---->


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

That tape got him more over than any angle ever could.


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just seen the NXT Title Cumshot pic..............Amazing!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



fifty_ said:


> Is all this info also on Reddit? Lol how do you know all this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4chan and Reddit. Big E has two from what I read, one a theeesome and one more. Summer Rae has a video. Maryse has a video. Breeze has one with a chick from when he was working with the women on breaking ground doing his PC days. And we lastly have a full out lesbian session between two female roster workers. There is also a Victoria/Tara video.

So yeah right now I would say it is not bull shit after this. It's more likely pay us to not fuck you over shit. 

I have to admit I'm half way taking bets on the female lesbian session being between Payton/Billie or Daria/Mandy or Charlotte/Becky


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Obsessed Paige fans don't know to FAP or feel bad for her 

Prolly Fap and then feel bad LMAO


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Pfft cumming on a belt, that's nothing. Just think of all the things flair has probably done with big gold

:flairdance


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Genetically Superior said:


> It's baffling to me how anyone here is not able to see how Del Rio in this situation wouldn't have every right to be pissed if for nothing else feeling like he'd been deceived and manipulated. Paige knew this shit existed. If I'm Del Rio right now I'm sitting there feeling like she took away my right to the choice to tell her I'm not interested in being with a woman that has things like that out there. Like she made the choice to just let me get attached to her and just hope that would be enough to keep me around if the ball dropped. As I said in my post earlier. I have a past, too, but if I'd been honest about mine and then got this bomb dropped on me I'd be furious. It wouldn't be about the act she committed. It would be about her omission while I was honest.
> 
> People date and marry porn stars. No biggie. The difference is that they know beforehand. They fully accept that people will see them a certain way after seeing video of their wife slurping on two ball root juice. They made that choice. They were given that choice.


1) Maybe she told him, maybe he doesn't care or at least knew there was a chance this would come out. That may disappoint a manly pimp like RL Stern if he doesn't dump her immediately and start slapping her around, but whatever.

2) Actually making videos aside, it seems unlikely to me ADR didn't know Paige liked to screw a lot of the boys. He was around long enough. He never heard stories?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Womens revolution baby!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Keep your head down, Dean. :maury Funny how there's all these budding scandals and yet arguably the biggest degenerate in the company has managed to stay out of the headlines. :maury


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Edgehead91 said:


> Just seen the NXT Title Cumshot pic..............Amazing!!


I saw it too. They gotta fire the disgusting pig. She's nasty and not in a good way. I think I've seen all or most of the footage out there. Depends on what else is released Alberto could be getting sloppy seconds following an actual perro.


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ygor said:


> I saw it too. They gotta fired the disgusting pig. She's nasty and not in a good way. I think I've seen all or most of the footage out there. Depends on what else is released Alberto could be getting sloppy seconds following an actual perro.


Fuck that! Bring her back and make her Top Face of the Raw Women's division.
As Slutty as she is, she is MILES more likeable than Sasha Forehead and that Retarded bitch Bayley.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Do you think Maddox, Paige and Xavier learned these things at the performance center? lol


No one is eating a donut out of her ass, so no.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lothario said:


> Keep your head down, Dean. :maury Funny how there's all these budding scandals and yet arguably the biggest degenerate in the company has managed to stay out of the headlines. :maury


Holy shit, the realizations people come to in this thread just get more and more hilarious, yet so valid at the same time :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Chrome said:


> Same. Not so much for the porn itself, but for the fuckery the aftermath produces.


Precisely this.

:xavier


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> 4chan and Reddit. Big E has two from what I read, one a theeesome and one more. Summer Rae has a video. Maryse has a video. Breeze has one with a chick from when he was working with the women on breaking ground doing his PC days. And we lastly have a full out lesbian session between two female roster workers. There is also a Victoria/Tara video.
> 
> So yeah right now I would say it is not bull shit after this. It's more likely pay us to not fuck you over shit.
> 
> I have to admit I'm half way taking bets on the female lesbian session being between Payton/Billie or Daria/Mandy or Charlotte/Becky


PM mayrse video I will rep you FOREVER


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Edgehead91 said:


> Fuck that! Bring her back and make her Top Facial of the Raw Women's division.


Fixed.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> 4chan and Reddit. Big E has two from what I read, one a theeesome and one more. Summer Rae has a video. Maryse has a video. Breeze has one with a chick from when he was working with the women on breaking ground doing his PC days. And we lastly have a full out lesbian session between two female roster workers. There is also a Victoria/Tara video.
> 
> So yeah right now I would say it is not bull shit after this. It's more likely pay us to not fuck you over shit.
> 
> I have to admit I'm half way taking bets on the female lesbian session being between Payton/Billie or Daria/Mandy or* Charlotte/Becky*



I'm sure Becky or Charlotte being in a video would've been mentioned already(that's big). So don't you be giving me false hope please. It's probably with Paige and Rosa. I knew total divas wasn't totally fake.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If Ambrose is involved, fangirls will go nuclear.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Believe That said:


> Obsessed Paige fans don't know to FAP or feel bad for her
> 
> Prolly Fap and then feel bad LMAO


Here's another Leak. All Paige marks the last 24 hours:laugh:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eric Fleischer said:


> If Ambrose is involved, fangirls will go nuclear.


The goddamn fucking high level cringe that would ensue if that were to happen.....
:deanfpalm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Is there a site with all the videos ? I haven't seen the piss and coal ones, or are these just pictures ?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I bet Charlotte is now desperately trying to remember if she ever kissed that title:lol She's the only woman that would have had that same one.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The cuckold one isn't available anymore... FUUUUUUUUUCK :heyman4:rollins2:zayn3


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> I'm sure Becky or Charlotte being in a video would've been mentioned already(that's big). So don't you be giving me false hope please. It's probably with Paige and Rosa. I knew total divas wasn't totally fake.


I'm just waiting for Alexa Bliss since people say she was a tho at the pic as well as Sara Lee the ring rat as Mandy called her


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Here's another Leak. All Paige marks the last 24 hours:laugh:


You just took the W. :botch


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> I'm just waiting for Alexa Bliss since people say she was a tho at the pic as well as Sara Lee the ring rat as Mandy called her


So you're saying Blake and Murphy are a tag team in the bedroom too.:grin2:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> 4Chan. Everything the OP there claimed has turned out to be true.


"Who is that 4Chan guy and what can we do to stop him... anything?"


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If it all leaks Vince going to be screaming at Hunter what kind of shit show you running down at the performance center? Then texting him, why you didn't invite me son?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

"Killed the damn business!" :cornette


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So you're saying Blake and Murphy are a tag team in the bedroom too.:grin2:


I guess lol, but all I know is Alexa was thick as fuck before she toned up for sd. That would be worth it. Wish Jojo had one


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

So I don't want to look back over the 100 and whatever pages to find this out but how is Xavier Woods involved now? I'm confused..


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'd :sodone if the girl/girl was Paige and Natty.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kalashnikov said:


> The cuckold one isn't available anymore... FUUUUUUUUUCK :heyman4:rollins2:zayn3


Why am I still looking at it and still laughing then? :mj


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Bad timing for Woods. He just got 1 million subscribers on his YouTube channel!

*#FallFromGrace*



> So is that definitely Xavier Woods, in that video?












Deleted Tweet from yesterday.

- Vic


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree that he probably won't get into trouble, but there's a pretty big difference between having a naked picture released, and being recorded fucking someone while someone who is also fucking that person is recording it. In addition to that, there's the whole main eventer vs midcarder thing. He's WAYYYY more likely to get punished than Rollins. Will he? Probably not, but the chances are much higher.


Xavier may be a midcarder but since he is in the new day he is WAY more valuable then Seth


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> What we really need is to realize that women making sex tapes with random guys is not cool at all and raising the next generation of women to be less like pornstars and more like decent women. You don't want to see cum all over your daughter's face. So then raise one that respects herself enough to not do it.


Got any lectures for the fathers/mothers/parents of Brad Maddox and Xavier Woods? Just wondering....


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Today was a day, that's for sure. Paige does nothing for me, but this is hilarious to see honestly, I know it's wrong and immoral but really, lol. As if Paige couldn't be in any hotter water with the WWE, right? She goes and has a picture of her with jizz on the NXT title and her face get leaked.


----------



## Teddie (Feb 4, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can't wait for the "You screwed Paige" chants on Raw.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Stacey said:


> So I don't want to look back over the 100 and whatever pages to find this out but how is Xavier Woods involved now? I'm confused..



He's apparently the black guy in this video :focus


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

For the people who don't use reddit. God looking back on past Paige videos will be hilarious now.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This will be a day long remember, It has seen the end of Paige and will soon see a new NXT women's belt design.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Next thing you know, the WWE is gonna start taking black lights to the titles.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Got any lectures for the fathers/mothers/parents of Brad Maddox and Xavier Woods? Just wondering....


The same as for Paige, don't be retarded and film what goes on in the bedroom, because there is a chance it could get leaked.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kalashnikov said:


> The cuckold one isn't available anymore... FUUUUUUUUUCK :heyman4:rollins2:zayn3


I saved that vid you know just in case of emergency.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Anyone has the links for the last ones please ? Piss and coal ones


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Got any lectures for the fathers/mothers/parents of Brad Maddox and Xavier Woods? Just wondering....


If anything Maddox father probably sitting at home saying wtf you doing son on that last one


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Brad maddox is a cuck. LMAO


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

I hope see him fired.

That's the chance WWE!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Tfw Tetsuya Naito takes more care of his IC title than Paige did her Women's title


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige took her idolation of Lita to a whole new level. :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Alex DeLarge said:


> Next thing you know, the WWE is gonna start taking black lights to the titles.


Go back to the Put a safety deposit on it days lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Alex DeLarge said:


> Next thing you know, the WWE is gonna start taking black lights to the titles.


Naomi's entrance will reveal all!


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

José González stabbed Bruiser Brody in the shower, and Jimmy Snuka murdered a hooker. Paige got a bit of jizz on her face. I don't know which is worse.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Anyone has the links for the last ones please ? Piss and coal ones


Is this a thing? PM me please


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Got any lectures for the fathers/mothers/parents of Brad Maddox and Xavier Woods? Just wondering....


Still got the sympies breh? :mj4


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> Go back to the Put a safety deposit on it days lol


I'm sure that by the time Flair came to WWE, the belt was more liquid than anything else.


----------



## Malfious (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



IronMan8 said:


> Naomi's entrance will reveal all!


:lmao:lmao:lmao

News that every woman who's held that belt is now cuming down with an unknown sickness


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Saw the tapes and pics and... well damn.

Is it true Raw's in Brooklyn monday? If so no waaay they show Xavier's face, Big E. and Kofi prolly get the night off too.


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige's new theme song:lol


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Genking48 said:


> The same as for Paige, don't be retarded and film what goes on in the bedroom, because there is a chance it could get leaked.


You'd think so, but it doesn't seem as imperative to cover a son's dignity as it is to protect a daughter's perceived chaste.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Well he can't get into the HoF now. What will the kids see if they google his name now?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What did she mean by this?


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Anyone has the links for the last ones please ? Piss and coal ones


I'd also like to see her gargling someone's pee especially if they recently ate asparagus.


----------



## Malfious (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> What did she mean by this?


:lmao


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Saw the tapes and pics and... well damn.
> 
> Is it true Raw's in Brooklyn monday? If so no waaay they show Xavier's face, Big E. and Kofi prolly get the night off too.


Crowd would rip them to shreds.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I feel so bad for Paige, I bet she feels terrible. Some of the replies in this thread where creepy af, especially the pedo one and the one about abusing your SO! I just hope Paige doesn't hurt herself over this! :crying::frown2: Why do people want to leak people's personal/private videos and pictures for? There is a ton of porn out there that people have consented to being put on the internet that people can watch, I mean literally thousands or maybe even millions of videos.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> You'd think so, but it doesn't seem as imperative to cover a son's dignity as it is to protect a daughter's perceived chaste.


This feminist gimmick, :lmao just stop.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eulonzo said:


> BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have a heart attack.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Doc said:


> Crowd would rip them to shreds.


You think so? I think they'd give Xavier a standing ovation lmao regardless of if they show up you know there are going to be some... let's say interesting chants come Monday.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Is anyone really surprised at this? Aside from the fame, she is pretty much your average urban chav English girl with daddy issues Letting 2 guys go raw inside her at the same time ( and probably banging half the roster) is not a huge shock. I think the whole jizz on the nxt title will be the final nail in the coffin. 

I'm sure Del Rio will be pissed too. Past or not he ain't the kind of guy to take that kindly. Once he dumps her (and he will) she is probably going to be put on suicide watch. Career and love of her life all gone.

Also, Brad Maddox sure is a weirdo. He was zooming in on Paige's anus and Xaviers balls like a wildlife photographer filming a butterfly escaping a cocoon.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel so bad for Paige, I bet she feels terrible. Some of the replies in this thread where creepy af, especially the pedo one and the one about abusing your SO! I just hope Paige doesn't hurt herself over this! :crying::frown2: *Why do people want to leak people's personal/private videos and pictures for? There is a ton of porn out there that people have consented to being put on the internet that people can watch, I mean literally thousands or maybe even millions of videos*.


I asked this too and still no proper response! There is so much high quality stuff out there that's easy to find and you're gonna get off to this? Stuff that's less than amateur work?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige really went up up down down on xavier.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is there a site with all the videos ? I haven't seen the piss and coal ones, or are these just pictures ?


Wait, PISSING now?! Not only jizz on the title, but that? And what is the coal about?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> I asked this too and still no proper response! There is so much high quality stuff out there that's easy to find and you're gonna get off to this? Stuff that's less than amateur work?


Yeah I don't get why people do this. I feel so bad for Paige and her family, I bet it's going to be very difficult for them to deal with. :frown2:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> What did she mean by this?


:lmao I honestly literally quite frankly seriously can't even now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maybe I'm naive but what do you guys mean by coal? Do I even want to know?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, PISSING now?! Not only jizz on the title, but that? And what is the coal about?


Someone here mentioned some coal burning


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but what do you guys mean by coal? Do I even want to know?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Xavier Woods :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah I don't get why people do this. I feel so bad for Paige and her family, I bet it's going to be very difficult for them to deal with. :frown2:


I'm still laughing at all of this but yeah you're right. :frown2:


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Poor JBL :lmao


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This is a million times more entertaining than Roman's failed drug test. :eva


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but what do you guys mean by coal? Do I even want to know?


Video with Big E.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

hahahahahahah


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Jizzing on the NXT belt is disgusting...
Paige and Brad Maddox are gross.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

You can tell who's a lady in this thread, who's a dude, who's under 20 and who's a virgin. 

I'm having a GRAND OLD TIME laughing my tits off.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

My favorite is her fucking her ass with the dildo and saying "Can't wait until you fuck me in the ass". 

Also her bouncing on his cock in the dressing room lol.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This piss porn released yet?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CharlyBrown said:


> Video with Big E.


Where please.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> What did she mean by this?


The fact that this was probably filmed during that time. :heyman6


dashing_man said:


> Poor JBL :lmao


No wonder she didn't want to give him the belt. :eva


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> This is a million times more entertaining than Roman's failed drug test. :eva


It's kinda more entertaining than anything Roman's produced :draper2

In all seriousness I do feel bad.. but something had to happen to get this girl on the right track.. maybe this will be the wakeup call she needs..


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Finally the heat is off Roman...for the time being.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CharlyBrown said:


> Video with Big E.


... :ambrose4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but what do you guys mean by coal? Do I even want to know?


Threesome with BIG E? :draper2 He's in a few of these apparently.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The New Day ROCKS chants are going to be so loud the camera lens will shatter.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> This piss porn released yet?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


there was never a piss vid of paige.
neither it was announced from the leaker.


jizzing on the belt is disgusting as shit.
feeling bad for charlotte who probably licked kissed that belt. at the end he could potentially get ill you never know.
can hepatitis be transfered via semens? or anything like that?


Woods about to get that standing ovation on Raw 0
Possible NEW DAY FUCKS CHANT this monday.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It's kinda more entertaining than anything Roman's produced :draper2


:eva :eva :eva


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I admit to finding joy at laughing at Paige's misfortune. I have zero sympathy for the retarded skank.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MontyCora said:


> The New Day ROCKS chants are going to be so loud the camera lens will shatter.


NEW! DAY! CUCKS!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MontyCora said:


> You can tell who's a lady in this thread, who's a dude, who's under 20 and who's a virgin.
> 
> I'm having a GRAND OLD TIME laughing my tits off.


do we have a tally on how much got leaked?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Nut all on the Nxt title 
yeah brad is a legend now 
paige is a wild girl people had to hold that belt though


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> do we have a tally on how much got leaked?


Of Paige? A few pictures and 6 out of 10 videos.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> NEW! DAY! CUCKS!


NEW DAY FUCKS!










I'm going to fucking burst!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> Threesome with BIG E? :draper2 He's in a few of these apparently.


:surprise: Oh my! Things just keep getting worse for Paige. I may or may not have thought that coal was like charcoal that you use for grilling. That would be painful if it was hot charcoal. :serious:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


>


:serious: :surprise: :frown2:


WHY THOUGH?!?


I'm being serious like who thought that storyline was a good idea?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

It literally had to be 3 of my favourite wrestlers in the company lmao ffs 

Will be interesting to see what's going to happen to Xavier Woods... Paige... I don't have high hopes for her coming back lol but if they fire her over this she they didn't fire Rollins then WWE are fuckin hypocrites


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> I'm still laughing at all of this but yeah you're right. :frown2:


I wonder if Paige and Xaiver will be fired? This is a bad situation for pretty much everyone involved.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

MontyCora said:


> Final Judgement said:
> 
> 
> > NEW! DAY! CUCKS!
> ...


 its 4:00 am and I'm literally laughing so fuckin hard in bed right now trying not to wake up my husband lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CharlyBrown said:


> Video with Big E.


Ok, I may have thought it meant like actual coal, like the stuff you use to grill.


----------



## Malfious (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The chants are going to be hilarious, I can't wait


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Damnnn I saw the photos yesterday but not the videos 

..brb

inb4 "NEW...DAY FUCKS"

Edit - too late.. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :surprise: Oh my! Things just keep getting worse for Paige. I may or may not have thought that coal was like charcoal that you use for grilling. That would be painful if it was hot charcoal. :serious:


I'm not sure if it's with Paige directly but he does have some lurking. :bige



Stacey said:


> if they fire her over this she they didn't fire Rollins then WWE are fuckin hypocrites


Did Seth ever have pics of him jizzing all over the WWE Championship? And that leak was from his angry girlfriend, who was fired shortly after the incident.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Take notes ladies. That's how you treat your man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What's funny about this is that the New Day are the hosts for this years WM. So, it'll be interesting to see how a crazy crowd will react to Woods :lol :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> Of Paige? A few pictures and 6 out of 10 videos.


... and how do I get on the pm link list I keep seeing posts about? Lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If the NXT belt is anything like the big brand belts, then there's a new belt for every champion. But NXT is the minors, so they might cut costs...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige HAS to get fired for this, right??

She let Maddox cum on the title. The same title that was touched by many people in the company, and likely touched by fans at meet and greets, maybe even kids.

That shit is disgusting, and completely unacceptable. Maybe they could have let the other shit go because it wasnt her fault that they leaked (although is her fault she had them recorded, shes dumb as fuck for that), but this shit with the title belt is egregious.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Bet Asuka just washed her belt for the tenth time


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> I'm not sure if it's with Paige directly but he does have some lurking. :bige
> 
> I'm learning all kinds of things today. :surprise:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ddox_formerly_known_as_brad_maddox_i/cxs529m/

oh boy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wkc_23 said:


> What's funny about this is that the New Day are the hosts for this years WM. So, it'll be interesting to see how a crazy crowd will react to Woods :lol :lol


Yeahh... I don't think that's gonna happen now lmao

I think they can also kiss a role in the Lion King goodbye


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my! Things just keep getting worse for Paige. I may or may not have thought that coal was like charcoal that you use for grilling. That would be painful if it was hot charcoal.
> ...


well yeahbut seth had nothing to do with his video actually being released and from what I'm getting with Paige and her videos/pictures she wasn't either. So I mean if it's out of their control and she didn't do it (not her fault it got leaked) then she shouldn't be released. But about the NXT women's belt lol yeeeaaahhhh


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if Paige and Xaiver will be fired? This is a bad situation for pretty much everyone involved.


Unsure on Woods but I thought Paige might be somewhat let off the hook as this is a leak taking place at the same time a few actresses like Emma Watson and Amanda Seyfried are having their photos leaked but after that picture of sperm on the NXT Women's Championship? Yeah, she's on borrowed time and considering that movie based on her family is still in production, they won't fire her just yet. They'll let her contract run out, wait until the movie drops, and then sack her.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










The biggest win in this thread. I'm dying.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What I still (& probably never will) don't get is why people film themselves unless it's a porno, like it's most likely gonna get leaked at some point

Her cumming on the NXT title though....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Unsure on Woods but I thought Paige might be somewhat let off the hook as this is a leak taking place at the same time a few actresses like Emma Watson and Amanda Seyfried but after that picture of sperm on the NXT Women's Championship? Yeah, she's on borrowed time and considering that movie based on her family is still in production, they won't fire her just yet. They'll let her contract run out, wait until the movie drops, and then sack her.


Yeah it would probably make the WWE look bad if they fired her now. I'm sad that she would do that to the title like that. Paige is a favorite of mine and I think she always will be, and it makes me sad to see her having such a hard time in life.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Are you kidding? Vince is more likely to high five and push him. The only thing Xavier might have to worry about is the wrath of his significant other.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Bet Asuka just washed her belt for the tenth time


its not the same title bro. the only one that held the title beside paige is charlotte than it got replaced - the title after wwe changed the wwe logo of every championship.


PAIGE NEEDS TO GET FIRED.
that nxt title + facial is just disturbing.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Rainmaka! said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it's with Paige directly but he does have some lurking. :bige
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've always loved Woods. He's ridiculously charismatic and a great wrestler with a great look, really funny, and I honestly can't tell if I like him more or less because of this. On the one hand, he banged Paige, gangsta. On the other hand, he did it while her creepy boyfriend was filming it butt naked in the corner, which is creepy and weird. 

I'm trying to picture banging Renee while Dean films us naked in the corner. My imagination is not making it work.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Their youtube game of Twister got also a new meaning. Priceless.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MontyCora said:


> I've always loved Woods. He's ridiculously charismatic and a great wrestler with a great look, really funny, and I honestly can't tell if I like him more or less because of this. On the one hand, he banged Paige, gangsta. On the other hand, he did it while her creepy boyfriend was filming it butt naked in the corner, which is creepy and weird.
> 
> I'm trying to picture banging Renee while Dean films us naked in the corner. My imagination is not making it work.


She was this girlfriend. She was his slam pig


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Dibil13 said:


> Are you kidding? Vince is more likely to high five and push him. The only thing Xavier might have to worry about is the wrath of his significant other.


It's not like he cheated on her, this was years ago. Unless Xavier was with her back then?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah it would probably make the WWE look bad if they fired her now. I'm sad that she would do that to the title like that. Paige is a favorite of mine and I think she always will be, and it makes me sad to see her having such a hard time in life.


Yeah it would be an unmitigated PR disaster if they fired her now. If this was NJPW....Fuck it, if this was Japan period and Woods is fucking around like this while still being in a relationship with a kid already brought to this world or on the way, they'd be out of here faster than The Flash.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering Maryse, Victoria, and a few others have pics or videos out there somewhere too........ Yeah.
> ...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SonnenChael said:


> Their youtube game of Twister got also a new meaning. Priceless.


Look at 1:25 in that video.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Yeah it would be an unmitigated PR disaster if they fired her now. If this was NJPW....Fuck it, if this was Japan period and Woods is fucking around like this while still being in a relationship with a kid already brought to this world or on the way, they'd be out of here faster than The Flash.


I guess the culture is different in Japan than in America. Should I watch NJPW?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MontyCora said:


> I've always loved Woods. He's ridiculously charismatic and a great wrestler with a great look, really funny, and I honestly can't tell if I like him more or less because of this. On the one hand, he banged Paige, gangsta. On the other hand, he did it while her creepy boyfriend was filming it butt naked in the corner, which is creepy and weird.
> 
> I'm trying to picture banging Renee while Dean films us naked in the corner. My imagination is not making it work.


... well thanks now that image is gonna be in my head whenever I'm... thinking of renee... except for some reason Deans wearing sunglasses and drinking a beer... thanks man.." thanks...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> Xavier may be a midcarder but since he is in the new day he is WAY more valuable then Seth


:lmao


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Yeah it would be an unmitigated PR disaster if they fired her now. If this was NJPW....Fuck it, if this was Japan period and Woods is fucking around like this while still being in a relationship with a kid already brought to this world or on the way, they'd be out of here faster than The Flash.


This was from 2014 at the latest. Xavier Woods was not married and didn't have a kid at the time.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Man I feel awful for her. What an invasion of privacy.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Final Judgement said:


> :lmao


You may be laughing but The New day are top merchandise sellers. $$>>> Marking for Rollins


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread has been interesting to say the least, I think I feel my innocence fading lol jk!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess the culture is different in Japan for America. Should watch NJPW?


You should give it a shot because it's an amazing product that doesn't insult your intelligence but yes, as far as them working as a company on things like this, they're very strict BUT exception could be made. It's very complex and I don't want to derail the thread. :quite:wink2:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kostic said:


> This was from 2014 at the latest. Xavier Woods was not married and didn't have a kid at the time.


OH okay. I figured these were all from different periods of time between 2014-2015.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like she loved that BBC action.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This thread has been interesting to say the least, I think I feel my innocence fading lol jk!


Think of cotton candy and dolphins. Seems to work every now and then. :bayley


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> You should give it a shot because it's an amazing product that doesn't insult your intelligence but yes, as far as them working as a company on things like this, they're very strict BUT exception could be made. It's very complex and I don't want to derail the thread. :quite:wink2:


Thanks and yeah I don't want to derail things either. I just hope things work out for Paige at the end of all this controversy.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What could top this though? Paige giving :cole a footjob?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The thing that's crazy to me is in the Woods(allegedly) vid it was set up on a tripod and Brad was taking photos. Who was this for exactly? I doubt it was just for all 3. I bet most the locker room has seen these way before yesterday. Now I can't look at any wrestler the same now, there all probably having orgies it seems.

Alberto was wrong. Video games and Comic book was just a front.





Skip to the 3 minute mark.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> Think of cotton candy and dolphins. Seems to work every now and then. :bayley


Yummy I love cotton candy! :grin2: Unfortunately I read some things about dolphins so I don't look at them the same way anymore :serious


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Lets not turn this thread into that, but from Mic skills to Charisma to look, Xavier kicks Seths ass. He might even be better in the ring if he was allowed to show his stuff more.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



MontyCora said:


> It's not like he cheated on her, this was years ago. Unless Xavier was with her back then?


Dunno but if he was then getting suspended is the least of his worries. If not then this'll blow over pretty quickly and he'll be fine. New Day make WWE a lot of money and seem generally well liked backstage so I can't see any sort of punishment being dished out. I don't think even Paige will be punished, nobody did anything wrong here. Though maybe they'll think twice about ever giving her another championship:lol


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Seth Rollins had his dick plastered all over the Internet and a couple months later he was WWE Champion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:duck

The worst BJ I have ever seen in my life


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I always knew she was a whore.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yummy I love cotton candy! :grin2: Unfortunately I read some things about dolphins so I don't look at them the same way anymore :serious


:hogan

Fine, how about rabbits? :bayley


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lucky mofos. lol at del rio getting sloppy... thirds


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I literally only checked them out to see Brad Maddox's ass, I can't even lie.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks and yeah I don't want to derail things either. I just hope things work out for Paige at the end of all this controversy.


She'll be fine.. this might actually end up helping her.. look at Kim Kardashian :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

God damn kids touch that title. 2012 I'm presuming this all went down. The other shit 2014ish. This is shocking. I mean considering Paige's image. You always thought yeah she's a bit rough around the edge. But having a few sex tapes with your partner is one thing. But basically having orgys. And the title thing. Kids KIDS touched that. Hope she washed it. Theirs no defending this at all. I feel sorry for her. Because imagine if this any of you. Imagine how Humiliating it would feel. This is so private. I doubt WWE we'll fire her though. She's not the first one. Where's the precedence here? She needs to be reprimanded though. I'm sure this is all in her past and she's Grown since then. But WWE can't just ignore this.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> :hogan
> 
> Fine, how about rabbits? :bayley


Yay! I like bunnies they are fluffy and cute!!! :grin2: :smile2: :bayley2


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

this all took place 4-5 years ago I think ? so I think Woods wasn't married at the time, so I guess he will be off the hook :draper2

Paige on the other hand, I don't know what to say really. I do feel bad for her but at the same time what she did was disgusting...fucking around with different men fpalm, well I'm not surprised her friends in WWE are Rosa and Fox


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



AmWolves10 said:


> lucky mofos. lol at del rio getting murky thirds


FTFY :delrio


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> She'll be fine.. this might actually end up helping her.. look at Kim Kardashian :draper2


Hopefully you are right! :smile2:


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm sorry but what about this is disgusting? She fucked two hot ripped guys? Good for her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lothario said:


> Keep your head down, Dean. :maury Funny how there's all these budding scandals and yet arguably the biggest degenerate in the company has managed to stay out of the headlines. :maury


It's technology and camwhoring and being a bit dumb with both that kills people.

We all know Ambrose was probably a hoe a decent amount of his career, especially before WWE and probably even a little bit before Renee (dude marks me as a faithful type, he seems to damn smitten with her and they can travel together, so I doubt there's any temptation to cheat).

But he's not on social media. He's not super camera happy, etc.

Whereas we all know Paige likes to overshare on social media and has no problem with taking pictures. Get used to doing it, in the moment the thought of a leak probably doesn't seep in because it's such a normal thing to (take pictures/videos of every aspect of your goddamn life).

Calling it right now, though, Ambrose got crazy shit done and out of the way when he was a youngin and before he made it big, watch this dude have 0 scandals and be clean his entire career, settle down with Renee, and have a few mini-Ambroses with 0 controversy. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yay! I like bunnies they are fluffy and cute!!! :grin2: :smile2: :bayley2


:Bayley


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

She taken more poundings than Normandy beach on D Day


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



AmWolves10 said:


> lucky mofos. lol at del rio getting sloppy... thirds


More like sloppy 2018292 I reckon


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Hopefully you are right! :smile2:


And also think of it this way, Paige was headed down a VERY bad path, some people need a BIG bump in the road to get off said path, hopefully this was it añd she can start to get her life back together.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just have to say it, how cucking stupid and naive a girl can be... did i watch this yes......in mixed laughter and disbelief. No need of lotions or tissues here. 

Girl doesnt necessarily deserve the "S" storm which is about to unfold for her,but i feel sorry for his family. I mean, when you play with a fire you`re going to burn eventually.

At lleast Porn Industry might have something for her, in the future. No sympathy for her, this is stupidity from her part in its finest form.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Got any lectures for the fathers/mothers/parents of Brad Maddox and Xavier Woods? Just wondering....


No. Men aren't women until and unless they're liberals so they're pigs by default and don't need to protect their dignity as society doesn't view their actions in a negative light.

I know you're all for faux equality but your views aren't based in reality but rather a delusion.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm going to roll one up then I'm reading this thread from beginning to end.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

lol Maddox probably got fired cause word got back to Vince that he enjoys being a cuckold. Since they were banging backstage I'm sure people figured it out. Vince being the way he is must have had a seriously funny reaction when he found/finds out

Lol if he ever had kids.

Lol at this being on the internet forever and your kids/friends/family/employers finding out you are a cuckold











:kobelol :banderas :loss :maury :heston


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> And also think of it this way, Paige was headed down a VERY bad path, some people need a BIG bump in the road to get off said path, hopefully this was it añd she can start to get her life back together.


Yeah other wreslters have come back from bad things happening to them like Shawn Michaels and Scott Hall. I think Paige will be able to get through this.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I have no sympathy for people get their shit leaked like this when they know the shit is being recorded/actively recording it. There comes a point where you must realize that there are possible consequences for your actions, and then have the common sense to realize that maybe what you are doing, or plan on doing is a bad idea. These are people public figures. There are always people out there waiting for these people to fuck up so they can black mail, sell the leaks, or just ruin them for the hell of it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus

:xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier :xavier


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> She taken more poundings than Normandy beach on D Day


:HA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It's been interesting reading this thread but I should probably hit the hay lol. I need to get some sleep soon. So goodnight everyone! :sleep :smile2: See you guys later! :grin2:


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Brad maddox is pre cool huh


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

On a serious note some of the comments in this thread are ridiculous. People going on like she has murdered her mother and she is such a vile human being. She is a young women who obviously enjoys sexual activity and is enjoying herself. She is doing no harm to anybody. Each to their own I say


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Oh Chris the apologists are on their way. Possible liberals


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Flashback to the time I told Brad Maddox I don't do three ways LOL





*


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What chants do you think we'll hear when Xavier Woods makes an appearance on Monday?

You screwed Paige!

New... Day Fucks!

You've still got it!

Or the most honest one of all...

"This is wrestling!"


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Well then, if she wasn't getting fired before... I think letting a guy cum on the NXT Womens title pretty much confirms her being future endevored :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

hope she gets fired...after that nxt title pic.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

For those wondering, the Network does NOT have this story in their headlines...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


what is he grabbing with his right hand ?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842941748233957376


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> hope she gets fired...after that nxt title pic.


I think she's already fired/released. her twitter bio doesn't say WWE at all


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Austin wasn't married at the time, as this was what...4 years ago? All signs point to this being videos from 2013. 

There is no "morality clause" being broken here. These are people getting laid, it happens all over the world every single day during every hour of the day. 

This was stolen and leaked. There is no way any punishment comes for ANYONE involved.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Did nobody catch the fact that paige was possibly on the phone with her boyfriend or some guy while she was blowing maddox?
Can you say ring rat
Del Rio has got to look at her funny even if it was a few years ago


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Swissblade said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842941748233957376


:HA


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Well I wasn't planning a fap-athon today. Guess plans change.


----------



## Cash (Mar 27, 2005)

Why did the title have to be involved? That is just really weird


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Remember how many times AJ Lee did this? If Paige treated the NXT title that way, what has she done with the *Divas belt*??? Not sure I want to imagine her celebration the night she beat AJ, lmao.





































unk3 unk3 unk3


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *Flashback to the time I told Brad Maddox I don't do three ways LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have hanged around, Maddox had that look, he would have invited you :lol


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If Paige had him cum on the NXT womens title, then she definitely did the same with the Divas title. Only she likely didnt take a picture this time.

That type of shit isnt something you only do once.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Real Deal said:


> Remember how many times AJ Lee did this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the same belt.



dashing_man said:


> what is he grabbing with his right hand ?


He was moving in for a better look so he briefly touched Woods' shin.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweggeh said:


> If Paige had him cum on the NXT womens title, then she definitely did the same with the Divas title. Only she likely didnt take a picture this time.
> 
> That type of shit isnt something you only do once.


Perhaps its her fetish?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










:affleck


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't believe its the TV nxt title those stay with the company
She just got a high end replica for the road but still brad maddox cum is on WWE property


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *Flashback to the time I told Brad Maddox I don't do three ways LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dashing_man said:


> should have hanged around, Maddox had that look, he would have invited you :lol


*hahahaha can you imagine!*


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Oh MAN do I wish this was AJ Lee instead...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Thread of the year


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MontyCora said:


> Oh MAN do I wish this was AJ Lee instead...


Get that filth out of here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lothario said:


> Keep your head down, Dean. :maury Funny how there's all these budding scandals and yet arguably the biggest degenerate in the company has managed to stay out of the headlines. :maury


I'm also surprised nothing like this has come out about Orton, i mean the guy MUST have done some debauched shit while in Evolution.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'm also surprised nothing like this has come out about Orton, i mean the guy MUST have done some debauched shit while in Evolution.


Except that was like 2004 when people weren't retarded enough to film themselves


----------



## SpitfireFilly (Jan 2, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Oh, Paige. What a disgusting waste of a very promising career and talent. She certainly was a good wrestler, she was starting to blossom on the mic before she got injured, and she was so over with the fans and popular in the company. But sadly she just hasn't matured enough to really grasp the fact that even in a profession of misfits, there are rules which need to be observed. Whilst she's totally a victim of theft, she shouldn't really have kept those videos all these years when she was in the public eye. The fact that little girls may well have touched that title and looked up to her at signings is just awful.

I think she could have been forgiven if it had just been nudes, or even the sex video. They are private property after all, although putting them on an iCloud account was a horrendous idea. But for her to degrade the NXT Women's Championship like that - the honour bestowed particularly upon her- and to be blatantly disrespecting the company in that way is just simply unacceptable. There is no coming back from this. She dug her own grave and she will be kicking herself a few years down the road when she wastes the peak years of her career. But, having said that, her family is incredibly loving but undeniably dysfunctional, so some of her behaviour must come from that. I just hope she doesn't become another wrestling overdose statistic in the future.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> I'm also surprised nothing like this has come out about Orton, i mean the guy MUST have done some debauched shit while in Evolution.


Orton is not dumb enough to actually record it:draper2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Safe to say Paige gets the award for mot discussed wrestler on WF. 
Any thread of hers seem to go 50+ pages


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Swissblade said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842941748233957376


:dead3


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

No way they can her right away cause she will show up on Impact with Alberto right away and they would be giving Impact free publicity. 

They will just keep her off t.v. until her contract runs out.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It's threads and moments like this that make me love and proud of this WF. Top 3 WF moment of all time and I've been here for a long time.

Fuck godspeed, geeks.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Safe to say Paige gets the award for mot discussed wrestler on WF.
> Any thread of hers seem to go 50+ pages


To be fair the drama, and speculation about what is going to happen next for this shitstorm is far more interesting then anything involving this years WrestleMania.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Am I the only one that care more about what might happen to Xavier because of this?
We already knew Paige's career was in the toilet.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Jesus Christ almost 1500 posts and it's not even been 24 hours :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CGS said:


> Jesus Christ almost 1500 posts and it's not even been 24 hours :lmao


Jizzing on a championship is way more noteworthy than endlessly debating whether or not Roman Reigns is turning heel. :shrug


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've been gone for near on 12 hours and all that's been released since was a still of Maddox splurging on the NXT womens title? :lol

Get out of here.







:focus


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah I don't think we are getting anymore


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Demolition119 said:


> Orton is not dumb enough to actually record it:draper2


When he was a raging drug addict who knows what he got up to


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Me right now waiting for the last videos



















Reotor said:


> Am I the only one that care more about what might happen to Xavier because of this?


Read the other pages, you're not.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If someone jizzed on that NXT women's championship belt..then..those that kissed the belt after Paige lost the title..would've prolly tasted some Maddox juice on it. j/k.. I'm pretty sure they cleaned it obviously but.. if they UV it tho..the UV's...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Reminder that Xavier's pregnant wife is delivering the baby in 2 months: * http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/xavier-woods-wife-pregnant/#.WM0jA6K1vIV



> The New Day‘s Xavier Woods may not be booty, but he’ll soon have an extra one to clean up after … because the wrestler’s wife announced that they’re having a baby.
> 
> Xavier’s wife Jess Watson posted a photo on Instagram of light up letters that read “Baby W” and an extra stocking hanging from their mantle … with the caption saying, “So much to be thankful for this holiday season! Baby Boy Watson coming May 2017.”
> 
> ...


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Welcome to another episode of up up down down my name is Austin creed and today I will be joining Brad Maddox and his lovely girlfriend in bed. Remember Keep it tight! Keep it tight Paige.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Reminder that Xavier's pregnant wife is delivering the baby in 2 months: * http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/xavier-woods-wife-pregnant/#.WM0jA6K1vIV


I've been thinking about this, too.

Although this was when Paige was NXT champ, so 4ish years ago, right? 

There is a possibility Woods wasn't with his current wife (I hope, I know it's none of my business but I'd like someone I kinda mark for to not be a cheating hoe), but the timing is cutting it kinda close.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

stop being prudes you guys, it's perfectly healthy and normal for little children to hold cum-stained WWE titles.

Heck, it's 2017, they should be guided on how to lick those titles clean - or what, are you some repressed bible thumper??

:kobe13


To be perfectly honest though, I'm not sure Mr. Maddox' ejaculate is in any way less prestigious than any of the WWE's titles right now. I presume he at least had to last longer than 10 seconds. And on that note, I hope Goldberg cleaned that Universal belt before he gave it to his son to hug, cause you never know it seems.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Charlotte won the NXT divas title after Paige so he probably kissed Maddox's semen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Everyone who touched the title after Paige doing this right about now:thirst2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JT said:


> I've been thinking about this, too.
> 
> Although this was when Paige was NXT champ, so 4ish years ago, right?
> 
> There is a possibility Woods wasn't with his current wife (I hope, I know it's none of my business but I'd like someone I kinda mark for to not be a cheating hoe), but the timing is cutting it kinda close.


*
Most people are engaged between 1 and 3 years, and he's been married for a few months. I assume he cheated since she would have at least been his girlfriend at that point.*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Anyone on here had a injury because of this? Snapped Banjo string? Bruised Penus? Blown Quad?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Most people are engaged between 1 and 3 years, and he's been married for a few months. I assume he cheated since she would have at least been his girlfriend at that point.*


You're more than likely right.

I'd like to think not, though. :mj2


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige vs Asuka and Del Rio vs Xavier Woods w/ Maddox in his corner at WM, book it Vince.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Not the same belt.


I know. You can't imagine she did the same thing with the Diva title? It's a weird thing to do in the first place, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> Paige vs Asuka and Del Rio vs Xavier Woods w/ Maddox in his corner at WM, book it Vince.


Maddox as guest cameraman :focus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread about to surpass the funny pictures thread holy crap :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Lol I wonder what every woman who held the title after Paige and kissed it is thinking


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Xavier Woods got married in October 2015.

That video could have been made anywhere from 2013 - 2015. I honestly think it was 2015 because that was the hairstyle Xavier was rocking at the time.

Either way, unless he got engaged and married super quick, its likely he was seeing his wife when this shit went down. If that is true, then that is what makes it even more sad and disappointing.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Xavier Woods got married in October 2015.
> 
> That video could have been made anywhere from 2013 - 2015. I honestly think it was 2015 because that was the hairstyle Xavier was rocking at the time.
> 
> Either way, unless he got engaged and married super quick, its likely he was seeing his wife when this shit went down. If that is true, then that is what makes it even more sad and disappointing.


Stop stretching in an attempt to make Woods look bad.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

"waits on a Renee Young and Dean Ambrose sex tape patiently"


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

what a time to be alive


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Is that Sycho Sid's twitter? Just saw him referencing that in his tweets..


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I didn't know a superstar could actually take the title home with them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Del Rio is probably porking her right now and cumming on everything she owns :lol

He ain't playing second best to a cuck.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

I will say that it's suspicious he hasn't come out to deny it yet. I mean I guess WWE are panic pissing all over the place and ordered a shut down, but the longer the silence lasts the worse it looks for him. If he's not the one in those tapes, he should be allowed to say so.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

seeing the active users tho..))


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Current Active Users Viewing This Thread: 225

:lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> Except that was like 2004 when people weren't retarded enough to film themselves


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Posing naked with the NXT title and having Maddox cum all over it :lmao :lmao


Bet she did the same thing with her first Divas Championship :banderas


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

To be honest I'd rather get an Alexa/Buddy sextape


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

All those competitors she was super mean to in Tough Enough must be so happy.. Karma strikes again


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why is her page still active on WWE.com? Shouldn't they want to distance themselves??
How is her movie with The Rock still going ahead lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Damn, if you think about it then Paige really is nothing more than a disgusting pale whore. I mean wasn't she in a relationship with a guy from a rock band for all the years she actually had an active WWE career? People like these disgust me but the even worse thing is that probably a lot more talents are involved in shit like this. Just take a look at the Hollywood or the music industry.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

yep.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



moveznflips_ said:


> Why is her page still active on WWE.com? Shouldn't they want to distance themselves??
> How is her movie with The Rock still going ahead lmao


*How can you punish somebody for being the victim of theft and having sex?!
*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



moveznflips_ said:


> Why is her page still active on WWE.com? Shouldn't they want to distance themselves??
> How is her movie with The Rock still going ahead lmao


It's going to be a porno now on HBO. Girl power.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So much for xavier being married and being on tv. Knowing vince he'll split up new day.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

just1988 said:


> *How can you punish somebody for being the victim of theft and having sex?!
> *


The E is PG homie. She done.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why would Paige want him to cum on the belt anyways? Like what gratification does she get out of him doing that?

Ugh I feel bad for Charlotte. Hopefully the title was cleaned/replaced when she got it, but if it wasn't, that's just horrible.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Bit of a assumption that woods cheated, these all look to have happened 4+ years ago so who knows when they were together and how serious they were at the time.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Irrelevant said:


> Why would Paige want him to cum on the belt anyways? Like what gratification does she get out of him doing that?
> 
> Ugh I feel bad for Charlotte. Hopefully the title was cleaned/replaced when she got it, but if it wasn't, that's just horrible.


Some people are kinky as f**k! 

Why does Triple H like to be rammed up the pooper with a strap on by Steph? 

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> The E is PG homie. She done.


*You're forgetting the Seth Rollins dick pics, didn't the backstage interviewer have some released recently too? They're both still with the WWE.

Plus having sex in your personal life, isn't against PG. Neither is having such content stolen from you.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



PaigeLover said:


> So much for xavier being married and being on tv. Knowing vince he'll split up new day.


*BIG E HEEL TURN COMIN', Y'ALL!*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Irrelevant said:


> Why would Paige want him to cum on the belt anyways? Like what gratification does she get out of him doing that?
> 
> Ugh I feel bad for Charlotte. Hopefully the title was cleaned/replaced when she got it, but if it wasn't, that's just horrible.


She was just trying to increase the prestige of the belt. Mr. Maddox's ejaculate is probably a slight improvement over WWE's stroyline booking.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

just1988 said:


> *You're forgetting the Seth Rollins dick pics, didn't the backstage interviewer have some released recently too? They're both still with the WWE.
> 
> Plus having sex in your personal life, isn't against PG. Neither is having such content stolen from you.*


Dude there's a pic of her with a COMPANY branded belt getting nutted on. Sponsors ain't going to be happy.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Some people are kinky as f**k!
> 
> Why does Triple H like to be rammed up the pooper with a strap on by Steph?
> 
> Different strokes for different folks


I guess they are. At least with the Triple H thing he's actually getting pleasure out of it. Cumming on a belt literally does nothing. I already don't get the appeal of facials, but now adding a title belt to the equation just makes it even more ridiculous to me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Not sure if this has been posted before or not but here you go


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Nutting on the belt :lmao

I'm going to go out on a limb here and bet that it's far more common than what we think. They carry that thing to every hotel room with them and I bet some of them use it as a prop during their hook ups.

God only knows what the 'Hardcore Championship' has been through.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MMMMD said:


> Current Active Users Viewing This Thread: 225
> 
> :lmao


It was approaching 500 last night..

Paige obviously draws..


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Gainn said:


> It was approaching 500 last night..
> 
> Paige obviously draws..


She draws nearly as much as Pyro


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If theres anything we have learned from these leaks, ADR probably giving Paige the business, which is why she is so enamoured with him.

Cause Xavier and Maddox thrust game weak as fuck.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Where's the piss video


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Ok a few things since the geeks are still defending Paige like she deserves it:

1. You're defending someone who you will probably and likely never meet a single day in your life, nor spend any period or amount of time with, so get off your fucking high horses with the pathetic white knighting, and trying to shame people for having fun with the banter.

2. Have you people just been ignoring basically the past 9+ months of Paige's behavior? All the backstage drama and bullshit she had been causing while ADR was on the indies, seeing ADR while he was still technically married, losing all her friends and acquaintances due to her bitch attitude and shenanigans? The whine company, whatever she did to Charlotte & Becky to cause them to avoid all contact, etc?

3. Karma is a mother fucker, so fuck Paige, as far as I'm concerned she had this coming for a long, long time, since 2013 apparently if that NXT title pic is anything to go by :mj4. 

Get over yourselves.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Where's the other videos of this slut? The guy who is leaking them said Big E, Ziggler and Breeze are also involved.
I'm just waiting for WWE to finally comment and abandon the movie with The Rock.
Oh it will be glorious


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I just woke up, did anything new drop?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I read through reddit and 4chan before the initial post was gone but one of them said the cumpilation is next..maybe in the next few hours..


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I just woke up, did anything new drop?


Brad "Pussy Slayer" Maddox jizzin on Paige's face and the NXT women's belt.

That's it.

So far...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I just woke up, did anything new drop?


Pic of Maddox nutting on the her face and the NXT Womens title

Still waiting for the Summer/Maria/Victoria nudes


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm just surprised she kept those videos after all this time. Obviously has no regrets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I just woke up, did anything new drop?


No new drops besides what Maddox "dropped" on the NXT title :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'm just surprised she kept those videos after all this time. *Obviously has no regrets.*


Until now....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Asuka must have burnt that belt by now. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> If theres anything we have learned from these leaks, ADR probably giving Paige the business, which is why she is so enamoured with him.
> 
> Cause Xavier and Maddox thrust game weak as fuck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> Ok a few things since the geeks are still defending Paige like she deserves it:
> 
> 1. You're defending someone who you will probably and likely never meet a single day in your life, nor spend any period or amount of time with, so get off your fucking high horses with the pathetic white knighting, and trying to shame people for having fun with the banter.
> 
> ...


Paige could've been the worst person backstage for 3 years. Doesn't mean this had to get released. Don't know how old whatever they did is but it's gonna affect more than Paige, people who aren't in any of the videos or pictures will be hurt by it.

I'm fine with the banter but I can understand why some wouldn't like it since this is serious.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Captain Edd said:


> *Pic of Maddox nutting on the her face and the NXT Womens title*
> 
> Still waiting for the Summer/Maria/Victoria nudes


Where can I find that?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> feeling bad for charlotte who probably licked kissed that belt. at the end he could potentially get ill you never know.
> can hepatitis be transfered via semens? or anything like that?




STD's don't work like that.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Asuka must have burnt that belt by now. :lol












Damn. :mj2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JDP2016 said:


> Where can I find that?


WrestleWithThePlot subreddit


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Iron Man said:


> Paige could've been the worst person backstage for 3 years. Doesn't mean this had to get released. Don't know how old whatever they did is but it's gonna affect more than Paige, people who aren't in any of the videos or pictures will be hurt by it.
> 
> I'm fine with the banter but I can understand why some wouldn't like it since this is serious.



I understand feeling bad for Woods and Maddox, but Paige can go fuck herself.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Crucial said:


> Damn. :lol


Hopefully its been anti bac'd to fuck since:wayans


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> I understand feeling bad for Woods and Maddox, but Paige can go fuck herself.


She already did mate.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Asuka must have burnt that belt by now. :lol












:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Crucial said:


> Damn. :mj2


I'm pretty sure that's a different belt.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige is just one hilarity after another these days.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> I understand feeling bad for Woods and Maddox, but Paige can go fuck herself.


Don't feel bad for Brad. He clearly enjoys his cuckolding lifestyle.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> If theres anything we have learned from these leaks, ADR probably giving Paige the business, which is why she is so enamoured with him.
> 
> Cause Xavier and Maddox thrust game weak as fuck.


I saw the snippet of Paige riding Woods. I actually thought the opposite. Paige cowgirl game extra wack.

That being said, I agree that Alberto was probably beating the brakes off Paige which was why she was all over him the last year or how ever long it's been. Maddox or Woods wasn't exactly Lex Steele. Probably didn't take much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

If New Day wasn't already fucked, they are now..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't get why Paige is a slut at the time she was young free and single and having fun. She didn't expect some asshole to hack her and put this stuff out there for the entire world to see. People that do this shit deserve jail time as i believe in a way revenge porn is illegal


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



T0M said:


> Nutting on the belt :lmao
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and bet that it's far more common than what we think. They carry that thing to every hotel room with them and I bet some of them use it as a prop during their hook ups.
> 
> God only knows what the 'Hardcore Championship' has been through.


Hell, imagine what Ric Flair put his belts through during his heyday :lol


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> I saw the snippet of Paige riding Woods. I actually thought the opposite. * Paige cowgirl game extra wack.
> *
> That being said, I agree that Alberto was probably beating the brakes off Paige which was why she was all over him the last year or how ever long it's been.


Oh, definitely.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



BlueRover said:


> I will say that it's suspicious he hasn't come out to deny it yet. I mean I guess WWE are panic pissing all over the place and ordered a shut down, but the longer the silence lasts the worse it looks for him. If he's not the one in those tapes, he should be allowed to say so.


He tweeted(since has been deleted)..."It was cold that night!" 

He has already acknowledged that its him. Why wouldn't he? There is nothing wrong here. Had their shit stolen from 4 years ago and posted to the public. Its not like he put it out there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Apparently, it seems as if these videos were taped many years ago. So we don't know whether Xavier had met or was with his wife/mother of child to be. 

At the end of the day it was sex which is not illegal. Was it stupid to videotape it? God yes because they're in the public eye.

But you look at a guy like Seth Rollins who cheated on his fiance with a girl from NXT and got dick pics leaked online and was the World Champion a month later. The only thing with Seth is there wasn't video of him actually committing the crime, even though it was obvious he did.

Paige is a whole can of worms onto herself, but based on passed actions by WWE there isn't anywhere near enough evidence to show he should be punished in a big way.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> Ok a few things since the geeks are still defending Paige like she deserves it:
> 
> 1. You're defending someone who you will probably and likely never meet a single day in your life, nor spend any period or amount of time with, so get off your fucking high horses with the pathetic white knighting, and trying to shame people for having fun with the banter.
> 
> Get over yourselves.


Well said, i hope the butthurt white knight who got on my nuts last time read this because god forbid i have a little fun and find humor in the situation instead of hating on or defending a stranger.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TheAverageMuta said:


> Women's Revolution has rendered Paige almost obsolete. They've practically filled her goth-esque hole (yes I know...) by signing the excellent Crazy Mary Dobson.


So err... this post aged better than I thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Thanks to this thread, I woke up to 22 likes this morning. Thanks, fellas! And thanks Paige!


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



StylesP1 said:


> He tweeted(since has been deleted)..."It was cold that night!"
> 
> He has already acknowledged that its him. Why wouldn't he? There is nothing wrong here. Had their shit stolen from 4 years ago and posted to the public. Its not like he put it out there.


Well then his ass needs to get thrown out the company and blacklisted for life. Willfully filming this material, and having someone secretly video-tape him are situations worlds apart. Clearly it was the former.

I'm not even gonna dignify this liberal cuck "nothing wrong here" bullcrap with a response anymore. Just because every girl that's ever given you a chance was a complete trashbag whore and later cheated on you, but you stayed with her because "hey, its 2017, everyone in like this!" doesn't mean that everyone should accept your "morality."


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Almost 160k views in 1 day, that must be some sort of WF record


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The real Wrestlemania main event


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TAR said:


>


I don't know if you made this. But green rep for you my friend. Well done.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

When the other women kissed the NXT title


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

xavier:Oooh


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> Ok a few things since the geeks are still defending Paige like she deserves it:
> 
> 1. You're defending someone who you will probably and likely never meet a single day in your life, nor spend any period or amount of time with, so get off your fucking high horses with the pathetic white knighting, and trying to shame people for having fun with the banter.
> 
> ...


Eh, she could have been a gigantic annoyance backstage and such, while seemingly having a lot of personal problems fueled by her own sometimes stupid choices, but nobody deserves all their private stuff put out on the internet for everybody to see.

That being said, people REALLY need to learn how to NOT let this shit happen.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

the comments on this vid :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

For those commenting on Paiges sex skills.... These vids are hella old. I'm sure her skills has improved over the years!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Crucial said:


> Damn. :mj2


Asuka right now


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *BIG E HEEL TURN COMIN', Y'ALL!*


 They should give E back his 5 count count gimmick.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ham and Egger said:


> For those commenting on Paiges sex skills.... These vids are hella old. I'm sure her skills has improved over the years!


So NXT doesn't just develop wrestling skills?






Skip to 1:21:35


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lothario said:


> You serious?


Ehh. Looks like a false alarm. I saw a pic on imgur, but can't seem to find it now.

My bad.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



BlueRover said:


> Well then his ass needs to get thrown out the company and blacklisted for life. Willfully filming this material, and having someone secretly video-tape him are situations worlds apart. Clearly it was the former.
> 
> I'm not even gonna dignify this liberal cuck "nothing wrong here" bullcrap with a response anymore. Just because every girl that's ever given you a chance was a complete trashbag whore and later cheated on you, but you stayed with her because "hey, its 2017, everyone in like this!" doesn't mean that everyone should accept your "morality."


People having sex and even filming it isn't crazy or abnormal. Some of you are really on a witch hunt for people that did nothing wrong. Somebody hacked and stole their shit. They are the victims, not the criminal.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JDP2016 said:


> So NXT doesn't just develop wrestling skills?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't skip anything! Joe and JD are the best there is for WWE content on youtube by far.

They said that the original leaker said that he has videos and pics of Summer Rae, Victoria, Maryse and Big E. 

Hm........


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

If anything this will make people like TND more..


It's definitely gotten a reaction, and according to some any reaction is a good thing.. >


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



lesenfanteribles said:


> Is that Sycho Sid's twitter? Just saw him referencing that in his tweets..


That's a fake. I forget who it was but some people confirmed it. Just search the handle and the word 'Fake' and you'll see. Surprised it's still there to be honest.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

There was X-pac heat.

Now I'm proposing the term Paige heat.

When we give our attention to someone not because of his/her talent, but because we just can't look away...


----------



## The Bee's Nese (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This cunt whore is so fucking disgusting. She's worse than Hitler!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Taroostyles said:


> No way they can her right away cause she will show up on Impact with Alberto right away and they would be giving Impact free publicity.
> 
> They will just keep her off t.v. until her contract runs out.


They can still release her right now. She still would have to deal with the mandatory 90 day no complete clause. So, at the earliest she could show up on Impact is late June.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Iron Man said:


> ... people who aren't in any of the videos or pictures will be hurt by it.


The world is full of idiots. Sending her pics and videos to her family on Twitter is so fucking cruel.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

I still don't think it's actually Xavier Woods and even if it is him, I highly doubt he will be fired. Worst case he will be put in the doghouse with a few weeks of getting squashed but I'm not sure I even see that happening.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



zevel6 said:


> I still don't think it's actually Xavier Woods and even if it is him, I highly doubt he will be fired. Worst case he will be put in the doghouse with a few weeks of getting squashed but I'm not sure I even see that happening.


That better not happen. WWE set a precedent with Seth Rollins. Hell, he was rewarded for showing his dick with the WWE Championship.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> I don't get why Paige is a slut at the time she was young free and single and having fun. She didn't expect some asshole to hack her and put this stuff out there for the entire world to see. People that do this shit deserve jail time as i believe in a way revenge porn is illegal


yes, being involved in cuckold is perfectly normal at a young age :tripsscust


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kenny said:


> the comments on this vid :lmao


I think most are congratulating him on something else :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> Dude there's a pic of her with a COMPANY branded belt getting nutted on. Sponsors ain't going to be happy.


*Haha yes, I haven't seen this one. Woof.*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

People are talking about how it wouldn't be fair to punish her when Seth Rollins was caught with his pants down.....Seth Rollins was in good standing with the company and was the victim of an angry fiance. Paige is not in good standing and these aren't just pics, but videos of her getting fucked in the ass and other kind of shit. There is no way the WWE is gonna turn a blind eye----perhaps not release but she won't be booked seriously ever again as long as she's with the company.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> The E is PG homie. She done.


Yeah cause Seth Rollins got released when his pics got leaked :lmao. If she has not been fired for the other stuff she did before this she ain't gone for this. Doubt she ever gets a push again but they won't fire someone who is injured and got a movie coming out


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



StylesP1 said:


> Don't skip anything! Joe and JD are the best there is for WWE content on youtube by far.
> 
> They said that the original leaker said that he has videos and pics of Summer Rae, Victoria, Maryse and Big E.
> 
> Hm........


*Nah mate, I'm best.

There are rumours about more including possible lesbian pictures of a certain WWE diva. This is the most RAW WWE has been in years.*


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Overcomer said:


> People are talking about how it wouldn't be fair to punish her when Seth Rollins was caught with his pants down.....Seth Rollins was in good standing with the company and was the victim of an angry fiance. Paige is not in good standing and these aren't just pics, but videos of her getting fucked in the ass and other kind of shit. There is no way the WWE is gonna turn a blind eye----perhaps not release but she won't be booked seriously ever again as long as she's with the company.


A victim of theft is a victim of theft. Both had their privacy invaded. It was not their fault. WWE tries to fire her or punishes anyone in any way it will be a PR nightmare. Right now its just the WWE has some victims of theft.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So did everyone see that leaked picture of Alexa Bliss too? (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Roy Mustang said:


> *Yeah cause Seth Rollins got released when his pics got leaked* :lmao. If she has not been fired for the other stuff she did before this she ain't gone for this. Doubt she ever gets a push again but they won't fire someone who is injured and got a movie coming out


Rollins never jizzed on the WWE Championship (to my knowledge).


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

ok, so I learned Xavier cheated on his wife at the time girlfriend fpalm. He's been dating her since 2011 and married in 2015 fpalm

Well there's only one way for to go, UP UP or DOWN DOWN :draper2


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Corey said:


> So did everyone see that leaked picture of Alexa Bliss too? (Y) (Y) (Y)


Confirmed fake, sadly.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



StylesP1 said:


> Confirmed fake, sadly.


What about the Sasha one?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Bed time. Save me a copy of anything new.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Brad Maddox has deleted his Twitter.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Wonder if the WWE will do something about it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*









Just saw this on twitter :lmao

:focus


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fuck everyone on Xaiver's twitter spamming that shit. Not only because these people who claim to be his fans are posting the shit knowing it will fuck him over, but also because he's the most kid friendly of all 3 of the New Day, with his gaming channel there must be children ALL OVER his twitter.

People too worried about "memes" "lols" and "lmaos" to realize this is fucked up.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

what i don't get is why did they need another camera filming when paige was fucking woods whilst maddox was filming right up close?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



it's squezzy bitch said:


> what i don't get is why did they need another camera filming when paige was fucking woods whilst maddox was filming right up close?


Because secretly they knew this would come out and it would be way funnier this way.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Come on whens the next video!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Asuka right now


Nope. The belts been changed out on multiple occasions, the only person who had the same belt as Paige was Charolette.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Sasha with Hideo and Shinsuke Nakamura fucking her in both holes simultaneously as Mikaze records with his dick in Sasha's mouth. I'd be dead if this one of the videos :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Who hasn't wanted to get double teamed by 2 people :creepytrips


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*For what it's worth, I find the slut shaming here ridiculous





*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Has anything else been released in the last 6 hours ?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



dashing_man said:


> yes, being involved in cuckold is perfectly normal at a young age :tripsscust


Cuckold is when a man allows another man to bang his wife in a way that he is incapable of doing. The aim is to give the wife sexual pleasure the husband can not achieve. Usually the other man has a much bigger cock than the husband

Xavier looked liked he did not have much of a cock at all compared to Maddox. This was nothing more than a threesome. It was a 20 year old girl having a play with 2 cocks which is far more common and normal than you are obviously aware of. They were not married. There was nothing cuckold about the incident


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Roy Mustang said:


> Yeah cause Seth Rollins got released when his pics got leaked :lmao. If she has not been fired for the other stuff she did before this she ain't gone for this. Doubt she ever gets a push again but they won't fire someone who is injured and got a movie coming out


Yeah but you know WWE, different standards for different people. Divas are especially replaceable and Paige unlike Rollins had a company title splooged in dna juice.

She's as good as gone. They won't do it immediately though. They'll wait out her contract and not resign


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Abisial said:


> Fuck everyone on Xaiver's twitter spamming that shit. Not only because these people who claim to be his fans are posting the shit knowing it will fuck him over, but also because he's the most kid friendly of all 3 of the New Day, with his gaming channel there must be children ALL OVER his twitter.
> 
> People too worried about "memes" "lols" and "lmaos" to realize this is fucked up.


This whole saga is an example human nature, albeit at its worst. I saw people sending that shit to her own parents. People in general love to kick someone when they are down.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Cuckold is when a man allows another man to bang his wife in a way that he is incapable of doing. The aim is to give the wife sexual pleasure the husband can not achieve. Usually the other man has a much bigger cock than the husband
> 
> Xavier looked liked he did not have much of a cock at all compared to Maddox. This was nothing more than a threesome. It was a 20 year old girl having a play with 2 cocks which is far more common and normal than you are obviously aware of. They were not married. There was nothing cuckold about the incident


It's also when you're a garbage excuse for a human being and feel so insecure that you have to go on internet forums to try and "normalize" trash behavior by arguing that everyone does it and there's nothing wrong with it.

But sometimes you have to face the music and look at what you really are.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Is there any chance if the Big E, Ziggler, Sasha, Breeze, videos are released that WWE will have to close the doors and the company?
This is turning into a shit storm and the Paige movie with The Rock will only bring more publicity to it


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige doesn't need a facial pore cleanser for a while.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige in the last year has done shit I couldn't have imagined when I first started watching her xD

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Brad Maddox has deleted his Twitter.


Looks like he has deleted his Instagram too.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> That's a fake. I forget who it was but some people confirmed it. Just search the handle and the word 'Fake' and you'll see. Surprised it's still there to be honest.


I see. Thanks for confirming. Yes, it's still there apparently. Tfw it's gonna be a weird Monday Night Raw this week...or...they'll pretty much ignore the issue. I haven't read or heard any statement from WWE about this too.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Damn guys, we just watched a career incinerate before our eyes in 24 hours.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> The biggest win in this thread. I'm dying.


:lmao I had this kind of idea gestating in my mind, it's awesome to see it become reality


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

when the women's title photo came out i knew her career is over


CUM ALL OVER HER FACE/TITLE


that's something on a special level


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Brad Maddox has deleted his Twitter.


More like he's been hacked too.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Seriously, what the fuck is this thread. The fact that something like this is so interesting to wrestling fans pretty much proves that sex sells in this business.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> More like he's been hacked too.



:lmao :ti :maury


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If y'all are "slut shaming" cause a female had sex, you're weak af.

If WWE release her for this, that's pathetic. It's not as if she willingly went out her way to release them. Her phone was hacked. It's not as if there aren't certain males on the roster that didn't have the same type of thing happen to em, just to a lesser degree.

Is what it is. 2017 blah blah, people take nudes, people record their sex lives, you live and you learn.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Alberto is getting trashed over on instagram


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Seriously, what the fuck is this thread. The fact that something like this is so interesting to wrestling fans pretty much proves that sex sells in this business.


*This thread has become a good example about the topic of sex and how we view it as a society. Some people still think it's really shameful, some people think it's an interesting news story because it's different and some people are just pretty meh to it.

It's interesting seeing what people are saying publicly when we all know if they had the chance to trade places with Brad Maddox for example, they would in an instant.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> It's also when you're a garbage excuse for a human being and feel so insecure that you have to go on internet forums to try and "normalize" trash behavior by arguing that everyone does it and there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> But sometimes you have to face the music and look at what you really are.


:duck

You are branding me insecure when it is you who is obviously offended by a 20 year girl having a threesome. Who are you to judge it as trash behaviour. 3 adults all consenting to having some fun. 

If my gf come home with her attractive friend and said lets have a threesome i would have my kecks off quicker than Usain Bolt runs the 100m. Most lads would be congratulated by their mates if it was a ffm situation but if a girl does it she is a slag and closeted people like you brand them disgusting. Get a grip of yourself mate


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> More like he's been hacked too.


Fuck...


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm speechless, reading through this thread has been interesting to say the least.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*






Paige been giving us hints for awhile.


----------



## Federation (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Loopee said:


> If y'all are "slut shaming" cause a female had sex, you're weak af.
> 
> If WWE release her for this, that's pathetic. It's not as if she willingly went out her way to release them. Her phone was hacked. It's not as if there aren't certain males on the roster that didn't have the same type of thing happen to em, just to a lesser degree.
> 
> Is what it is. 2017 blah blah, people take nudes, people record their sex lives, you live and you learn.


There's really no way of defending her, she literally got tag teamed by 2 men. That's Grade-A slag behaviour. Added by the fact she had an abortion at 16 years old, that really doesn't help her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Anderson & Gallows ? Nope

Cesaro & Sheamus ? Nope

Enzo & Cass ? Nope

The Revival ? Nope

American Alpha ? Nope

Woods & Maddox have my vote for tag team of the year.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Didn't Paige make fun of that one chick on tough enough when she got called a "ring rat"? How hypocritical of her lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Loopee said:


> If y'all are "slut shaming" cause a female had sex, you're weak af.
> 
> If WWE release her for this, that's pathetic. It's not as if she willingly went out her way to release them. Her phone was hacked. It's not as if there aren't certain males on the roster that didn't have the same type of thing happen to em, just to a lesser degree.
> 
> Is what it is. 2017 blah blah, people take nudes, people record their sex lives, you live and you learn.


By that reasoning Hogan shouldn't have been punished for his racist comments as he was hacked too. I'm not saying what's wrong or what's right - I'm just saying that the WWE obviously don't see it that way.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *This thread has become a good example about the topic of sex and how we view it as a society. Some people still think it's really shameful, some people think it's an interesting news story because it's different and some people are just pretty meh to it.
> 
> It's interesting seeing what people are saying publicly when we all know if they had the chance to trade places with Brad Maddox for example, they would in an instant.*


And some people(just about the entire planet) love sex; love watching sex; love having sex. :shrug

Yes there are always those prudes out there but more often than not : Sex SELLS.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What an absolute spaghetti fest. And it just keeps getting weirder and weirder by the hour. 24 hours into this thread and still going at 250+ people strong. Holy shit that's got to be a record.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Federation said:


> There's really no way of defending her, she literally got tag teamed by 2 men. That's Grade-A slag behaviour.


No a slag is someone that fucks people behind there partners back. Not a woman who's a bit kinky. You know women are aloud to enjoy sex too.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Cuckold is when a man allows another man to bang his wife in a way that he is incapable of doing. The aim is to give the wife sexual pleasure the husband can not achieve. Usually the other man has a much bigger cock than the husband
> 
> Xavier looked liked he did not have much of a cock at all compared to Maddox. This was nothing more than a threesome. It was a 20 year old girl having a play with 2 cocks which is far more common and normal than you are obviously aware of. They were not married. There was nothing cuckold about the incident


unless you're running a brothel it will defo be normal for you. For a normal normal girl or a boy like me, it simply screasm S L U T, SLUUUUUTT

people actually defending Paige, Maddox behavior fpalm

what a world we live in...smh


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Did anyone else notice Vince McMahon congratulating Xavier for his YouTube channel yesterday? Happened before his video got released but it's still pretty hilarious 
https://twitter.com/vincemcmahon/status/842797765726031873


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Loopee said:


> If y'all are "slut shaming" cause a female had sex, you're weak af.
> 
> If WWE release her for this, that's pathetic. It's not as if she willingly went out her way to release them. Her phone was hacked. It's not as if there aren't certain males on the roster that didn't have the same type of thing happen to em, just to a lesser degree.
> 
> Is what it is. 2017 blah blah, people take nudes, people record their sex lives, you live and you learn.


I would lol if this is the thing that makes them release her. I mean at this stage releasing her would be the best thing for all parties involved but it's a solution that should have came into play before this leak begun.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Man this just makes you wonder what other divas get gangbanged lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm guessing Maddox figured he'd never win a title in WWE so he mise well leave his mark on something. :toomanykobes


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:lmao at the amount of viewers on this thread right now. This whole thing is easily more entertaining than this year's RTWM...or anything in the past years, easily.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I do not understand where the fucking problem is... 

She can fuck with as many people as she wants at the same time... The real asshole who uploads it without her OK.


----------



## Federation (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> No a slag is someone that fucks people behind there partners back. Not a woman who's a bit kinky. You know women are aloud to enjoy sex too.


Boy do I feel sorry for you, no self respecting male would settle for a woman who gets tag teamed by men and casually sleeps around. That person is going to be the mother of your children lmao, what a great example for the next generation. I believe that Maddox had a GF at the time, so yeah she is a slag.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox/Del Rio should be the real WM main event. Screw Goldberg/Lesnar..


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This is hilarious, so excited for the chants on raw. Hoping for a right good laugh


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Holy jesus fuck! Look what happens when I stay away from wrestling twitter/this forum for a day. 

First of all, leaking this shit is such a dirtbag move. Paige can fuck whoever she wants and shouldn't be judged for that. Equally, if Brad Maddox wants to film his girlfriend fucking Xavier Woods, he can do that. Who are we to tell anybody how to live their sex lives? 

Obviously, it's humiliating for all involved to be seen that way but at the same time, and I'm not condoning it, but if you take these pictures and videos, in 2017 you have to know there's a chance they might leak. 

I don't think WWE would necessarily punish Paige or Woods for this stuff getting out. 

But holy fuck at that pic with the NXT title in it. That's where I think WWE will likely sever ties and honestly? I don't think I can blame them on that one. I mean it's a championship belt marketed to kids and supposed to represent the pinnacle of her profession. Now it has Brad Maddox's cum all over the damn thing. I mean sure, if you want your man to nut all over your title, go right ahead lol. Just don't film it and make it possible that it could get into the public domain, especially when it's not your property. 

I pity any person who has touched that thing :lmao. God forbid if any kids have touched that never mind Make A Wish kids. And that's why it's so very obviously a major problem lol. Damn. 

Raw in Brooklyn on Monday night folks. Should be a good one.

I have to say that it's still nice to see so many men slut shaming Paige for sleeping around. IMAGINE THAT WAS YOUR FUTURE WIFE!!! Yeah, because men are allowed to be as nasty as they want when they're single but women have to be these pious little frigid virgins. Fuck off with that shit lol.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Federation said:


> Boy do I feel sorry for you, no self respecting male would settle for a woman who gets tag teamed by men and casually sleeps around. That person is going to be the mother of your children lmao, what a great example for the next generation. I believe that Maddox had a GF at the time, so yeah she is a slag.


It's fucked up that Maddox is into that. But it doesn't make her a slut. You just sound bitter homie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I like how the NXT Women's title is supposed to represent Women's empowerment, yet a woman had a guy nut all over it.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Says it all, really.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Her career is definitely over after that new pic. The others could be forgiven but cumming on the NXT title is going too far, she will be punished.


----------



## Federation (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> It's fucked up that Maddox is into that. But it doesn't make her a slut. You just sound bitter homie


slut
slʌt/Submit
nounderogatory
1.
a woman who has many casual sexual partners.

I'm just pointing out that it's obvious to see why people would say she is a slut/slag etc. There's no need to defend or deny it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox/Xavier get repackaged as a tag team called The Bang Bros, finishing move is a double team maneuver called the spit roast or the 2D. 


#RawNeedsRusso


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I wonder what's going to happen to Xavier and Maddox after Alberto finds out about this. He beat up a guy with a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles gimmick for far less than this.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










We seen the signs guys


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't know what's better, watching Paige go X-Rated or the corkers I'm finding in this thread.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Loopee said:


> If y'all are "slut shaming" cause a female had sex, you're weak af.
> 
> If WWE release her for this, that's pathetic. It's not as if she willingly went out her way to release them. Her phone was hacked. It's not as if there aren't certain males on the roster that didn't have the same type of thing happen to em, just to a lesser degree.
> 
> Is what it is. 2017 blah blah, people take nudes, people record their sex lives, you live and you learn.


She got cum all over company property (The NXT championship), she will get punished. The other videos and pics, sure, but that one is the deal breaker.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Facts:

1- Paige is free to do whatever she wants in her private life, she's just a horny young hot female being banged by two guys at same time. What's the problem with that ? Leak a video of Seth Rollings banging Sasha and Bailey at the same time and he's a champion, now Paige is a whore just because she's a woman that like threesomes,

2- Naive naive Paige. What were you thinking about when you filmed everything ? Celebrities being hacked is so common nowadays...

3- She would give a hell of a good porn star,

4- Lucky Maddoxx and lucky Xavier

5 - Paige likes anal sex, likes threesomes, likes playing with toys and likes to do sex in public spaces (the one in the cubicle with Brad lol)

6 - Cumming on the NXT title was a bit disrespectful. That's the one among all photos that were leaked that will get her sacked.

7 - Paige has small but nice boobs.

8 - Paige likes to shave down there.

9 - She doesn't owe an explanation to Del Rio. They were not together at the time of those videos and I bet that Del Rio has done way crazier things sexwise...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



dashing_man said:


> unless you're running a brothel it will defo be normal for you. For a normal normal girl or a boy like me, it simply screasm S L U T, SLUUUUUTT
> 
> people actually defending Paige, Maddox behavior fpalm
> 
> what a world we live in...smh


Um…I'm not being facetious here but what does 3 consenting adults having sex have to do with morality?

It's like saying someone is immoral for wearing jeans or something. It does not follow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That title picture is the one that's going to do her in. Imagine her having a meeting with Vince McMahon and they have to broach the subject of her having a guy nut all over Vince's title?!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

She might not even show up to the meeting due to the sheer embarrassment.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I was away for a few hours; did I miss anything after the JIZZ TITLE WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *This thread has become a good example about the topic of sex and how we view it as a society. Some people still think it's really shameful, some people think it's an interesting news story because it's different and some people are just pretty meh to it.
> 
> It's interesting seeing what people are saying publicly when we all know if they had the chance to trade places with Brad Maddox for example, they would in an instant.*


This is the thing, I can't work out whether this thread is a combination of people watching a career go down, people who are just generally thirsty and people with empathy. I think specially if you get enjoyment from the first thing that's pretty sad really, it's not nice and it doesn't matter how much you dislike a talent to go to that extent to getting enjoyment of things going downhill for them this way is pretty sad really. I completely believe in compassion and empathy and really that's what's wrong with the world when people lack this, we're all people at the end of the day and we all hurt and bleed as well as make mistakes.

Besides, if this was a regular girl they heard about doing this they wouldn't really have much of an opinion on it but because we've seen her on TV she gets labelled and everything more so than any other girl would that's done the same and it's not like this is anything that's never been done before. Doesn't matter what we think of it, she's not done anything wrong to anyone and she doesn't deserve this ridicule.

I mean can you imagine if Paige did something silly over this, would people still be saying the same thing or would people then start to have a bit more compassion and empathy, I do wonder. Though if not then that's really quite sad.

It doesn't matter what Paige was doing or has been doing, it's her personal life and she's probably not the only one. She's an adult with her own mind and if she wants to have sex (which people do) then that's up to her.

I think it's quite boring now all this to be honest, of course we're all looking in the thread because it's so active but in regards to the video's and pics and things, it's just getting a bit boring really and I do feel for the girl.

There is her family and friends too who are no doubt effected, maybe she was naive, maybe she was too trusting, maybe she was just highly sexually driven and this is something that goes on in the WWE more than we know and she just happens to be the one that's got caught out with it but I don't really see the guys getting much stick either. I also don't think it's Maddox who has leaked these as some people have presumed. 

I just think it's getting a bit much now, it's not like she's done anything wrong to anyone so we probably should give the girl a break.

That's just my take on it anyway and I would say that in regards to anyone, so it's not a case of if I like Paige or not it's called compassion and thinking about others outside of our own self needs.

I think you're a great poster by the way, you always talk a lot of sense.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't get the title thing

Like Flair or Michaels never did freaky shit with the belt. Sure, they didn't get filmed but I'm 100% sure it happened anyway


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Remember when Alberto was talking shit how the young guys backstage prefer to play video games than banging ring rats?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I think its funny all these guys saying how oh Paige is a slut for having two guys at once or what not but we all know if a male wrestler banged two women at once they would love it


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










You know the king hit it :lawler


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Federation said:


> Boy do I feel sorry for you, no self respecting male would settle for a woman who gets tag teamed by men and casually sleeps around. That person is going to be the mother of your children lmao, what a great example for the next generation. I believe that Maddox had a GF at the time, so yeah she is a slag.


:deanfpalm

Did he settle for that? .Is she his wife?. Does he have children with her?. They were both young and having a bit of fun. They committed no crime. No one was hurt. Nobody would even know about it if she did not get hacked

You really need to vacate your mothers basement every now and then (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

People defending a woman cheating with a married man on camera.

Only WF.

:mj4


----------



## Federation (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Did he settle for that? .Is she his wife?. Does he have children with her?. They were both young and having a bit of fun. They committed no crime. No one was hurt. Nobody would even know about it if she did not get hacked
> 
> You really need to vacate your mothers basement every now and then (Y)


Did I say she commited a crime? I'm saying that it's obvious why people would look down upon her in a negative way, It doesn't matter how "progessive" society is. It's human nature to look down on female promiscuity, it's why the concept of "slut" has exsisted since the start of time.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Captain Edd said:


> I don't get the title thing
> 
> Like Flair or Michaels never did freaky shit with the belt. Sure, they didn't get filmed but I'm 100% sure it happened anyway


I would bet any amount of money Shawn snorted coke off the WWF title. :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Every Paige gif has a new meaning now :lol:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Trying to bring others into this from the past and playing "what if" games.

:mj4

The desperation is starting to seep through..


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I do not understand where the fucking problem is...
> 
> She can fuck with as many people as she wants at the same time... The real asshole who uploads it without her OK.


Exactly, and that was several years ago and had nothing to do with her current relationship.

Just gonna say such is the human nature. With her misbehaviors for the past several months she has been painted in bad light and this was literally the worst time for these sex tapes of hers to be leaked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



FSL said:


> *3- She would give a hell of a good porn star*,


Not really


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> People defending a woman cheating with a married man on camera.
> 
> Only WF.
> 
> :mj4


Are you referring to Xaiver? Cause if so, we don't actually know when he got into his relationship with his wife, so you can't really make that statement.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

167 pages :lmao


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Nobody would even know about it if she did not get hacked


The thing is probably everybody knew. Even a lot of people here saw the 1000 cock stare she had from the get go. And that's not a small feat considering how many members of the IWC are virgins and like to have a crush, waifu, what have you...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Abisial said:


> Are you referring to Xaiver? Cause if so, we don't actually know when he got into his relationship with his wife, so you can't really make that statement.


Someone earlier confirmed that he was with his wife at this time..

And I don't care what Paige does. Never once called her a slut. She can screw the entire roster if she wants. No hair off my sac. :shrug


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Live look at Del Rio right now


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Trying to bring others into this from the past and playing "what if" games.
> 
> :mj4
> 
> The desperation is starting to seep through..


I'm in no way defendig her, I'm just saying :draper2 

I mean come on, you know how Shawn was back then, he probably did some stuff :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



FSL said:


> Facts:
> 
> 
> 9 - She doesn't owe an explanation to Del Rio. They were not together at the time of those videos and I bet that Del Rio has done way crazier things sexwise...


Would you want some leaked videos of your lady banging two dudes out there? The last thing a guy wants to find out is his girl had an incredibly promiscuous past and now there are leaked videos for the whole world to see. Imagine if that was your wife, could you look at her the same after that?


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

WWE should capitalize on this and make this a major storyline for Total Divas. Make her return as a heel to the very innocent Bayley.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Would you want some leaked videos of your lady banging two dudes out there? The last thing a guy wants to find out is his girl had an incredibly promiscuous past and now there are leaked videos for the whole world to see. Imagine if that was your wife, could you look at her the same after that?


Like ADR did not do shit like that in his past. You dont think ADR had two chicks at once before dating Paige?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Brad Maddox: Small dicked cuckold.
Paige: Drugged up, completely worthless whore.
Xavier: Cheating scumbag.

They're all fucking losers. It's ok to admit it. Yes, they were having fun. I think it's fun to fart in an elevator before I get out, doesn't make it right. These professional wrestlers are retards. All of them.

The only one I feel bad for is Xavier's pregnant wife.

The rest can go overdose in an alley while sucking dick for bookings for all I care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Captain Edd said:


> I'm in no way defendig her, I'm just saying :draper2
> 
> I mean come on, you know how Shawn was back then, he probably did some stuff :lol


He definitely did crazy shit, I'm sure, but there's no way to know if he did it with any of the titles he won. I have no problem with Paige screwing as many people as she wants. Like I said, if anything gets her in any trouble here, it will be the picture with the title because of all of the kids who pose with it and touch it and what not, especially the Make a Wish Kids, and it's their property (WWE's). We know wrestlers from the past did crazy shit, but we don't know if it involved WWE's property. That's the big question. No point in speculating on that when we know for a fact what happened with the NXT Women's title, which is hilarious.


----------



## Dinocorp (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Steph "So this is why you wanted her NXT champion. ISN'T IT?!" 

HHH - *Do not make EYE Contact*


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Paige sex tapes! *OP updated**



birthday_massacre said:


> Like ADR did not do shit like that in his past. You dont think ADR had two chicks at once before dating Paige?




He probably did lol only difference is there aren't pics and videos of him doing so. I think that's what a lot of us are getting at, it's one thing to know about it and another to have millions watch for themselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> I think its funny all these guys saying how oh Paige is a slut for having two guys at once or what not but we all know if a male wrestler banged two women at once they would love it


Because it takes no effort on woman's part to get laid. For a guy to be able to bang two chicks at once he has to be something incredibly special. Guys have to work for sex and yes if they get caught banging lots of women they are congratulated because it takes skill to be able to achieve that. All a woman has to do is show up and there will be at least one guy willing to screw them.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> He definitely did crazy shit, I'm sure, but there's no way to know if he did it with any of the titles he won. I have no problem with Paige screwing as many people as she wants. Like I said, if anything gets her in any trouble here, it will be the picture with the title because of all of the kids who pose with it and touch it and what not, especially the Make a Wish Kids, and it's their property (WWE's). We know wrestlers from the past did crazy shit, but we don't know if it involved WWE's property. That's the big question. No point in speculating on that when we know for a fact what happened with the NXT Women's title, which is hilarious.


No matter what Shawn may or may not have did with his belts, cumming on the title is fucking disgusting. :lol Charlotte held the same belt too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Believe That said:


> Every Paige gif has a new meaning now :lol:lol


Well, she is a "cowgirl", not a very good one imo


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Dinocorp said:


> :focus


Did you really have to make the post that long


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Someone earlier confirmed that he was with his wife at this time..
> 
> And I don't care what Paige does. Never once called her a slut. She can screw the entire roster if she wants. No hair off my sac. :shrug


If you're referring to Sweggeh and his use of "Hair styles" as a timeline estimator lol



Oh, I don't give a shit about Paige either, just in here for my boy Woods.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Like ADR did not do shit like that in his past. You dont think ADR had two chicks at once before dating Paige?


Sure, but at least Paige will most likely never have to see that.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't really give a shit what consenting adults get up to in private. I only feel kind of sorry for everyone involved because the videos and clips are a carnival of sadness, and prove that whether you are "famous" or not, everyone's jerking and jizzing looks pretty much the same.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Abisial said:


> Oh, I don't give a shit about Paige either, just in here for my boy Woods.


Your "boy" is just another useless fucking idiot who encounters a bit of money after the hood and goes around cheating on his wife.

Pat yourself on the back, you support a piece of shit.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> Like ADR did not do shit like that in his past. You dont think ADR had two chicks at once before dating Paige?


*There is a big difference between knowing roughly about your partners sexual history and then having some of it posted online for all to see.
*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *There is a big difference between knowing roughly about your partners sexual history and then having some of it posted online for all to see.
> *


No there isn't. 

And its not Paiges fault this leaked online. Its not like she leaked it.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ceeder said:


> Your "boy" is just another useless fucking idiot who encounters a bit of money after the hood and goes around cheating on his wife.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you support a piece of shit.


Let's not go around jumping to conclusions. We don't even know that it is Xavier Woods for sure let alone that he was with his wife at the time. People here are speaking about it like it's a fact.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone find that Dave Meltzer 4chan review thing, I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










No caption needed


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> That title picture is the one that's going to do her in. Imagine her having a meeting with Vince McMahon and they have to broach the subject of her having a guy nut all over Vince's title?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> She might not even show up to the meeting due to the sheer embarrassment.


from what I've seen on TD, Paige will be giggling and making jokes about it in the meeting


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

are the leaks done? anything new come out since the women's title picture?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This tread already surpassed the Funny Wrestling Pics as the thread with the most posts... IN ONE DAY!!!!

Also, it has more views than the Paige thread in the WoW section, hell, it has more views than the WoW pics thread and it's about to surpass the Alexa Bliss thread in views.

Paige is a draw :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> No there isn't.
> 
> And its not Paiges fault this leaked online. Its not like she leaked it.


*I agree, it isn't Paige's fault at all (as it says many times in my sig video) but to think it wont effect her relationship with Del Rio is naive. Unfortunately it will be a dent in the road.*


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Um…I'm not being facetious here but what does 3 consenting adults having sex have to do with morality?
> 
> 
> 
> It's like saying someone is immoral for wearing jeans or something. It does not follow.




:lmao :lol WTF 

No wonder the world is so shit today 

You believe what you think is right :eva2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ceeder said:


> Your "boy" is just another useless fucking idiot who encounters a bit of money after the hood and goes around cheating on his wife.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you support a piece of shit.


The hood? Who the fuck said anything about that? Listening to Wood's childhood upbringing, he was nowhere near that. I just said we don't know if he was with his wife at this time and unless this was after October 2015 they definitely were not married.


If he DID cheat guess you hate Stone Cold, The Rock, Tom Phillips, Seth Rollins, Lita, and the hundreds of other beloved wrestlers shit like this has happened to too huh?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Cuckold is when a man allows another man to bang his wife in a way that he is incapable of doing. The aim is to give the wife sexual pleasure the husband can not achieve. Usually the other man has a much bigger cock than the husband
> 
> 
> 
> Xavier looked liked he did not have much of a cock at all compared to Maddox. This was nothing more than a threesome. It was a 20 year old girl having a play with 2 cocks which is far more common and normal than you are obviously aware of. They were not married. There was nothing cuckold about the incident




Being married, living together and girlfriend boyfriend are all same in today's world


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread is awesome again. It's about the material, i see that now.

My favorite part is how cum apparently desecrates whatever it lands upon and can never truly be cleaned off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

We haven't even taken into consideration that this is a publicly traded company on Wall Street. It's just not a good look for a company, let alone a company that has some young fans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Can someone find that Dave Meltzer 4chan review thing, I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If Paige every rebounds from this and wins the Women's title, she should have a personalized title with a load of cum imprinted on it. Her version of Steve Austin's smoking skull belt.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TAR said:


> The real Wrestlemania main event


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I think it's safe to say that this is the greatest day in the history of our sport. Especially considering that supposedly there's more.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This just had to happen right when Woods hit 1 million subs :mj4 :mj2




Federation said:


> Boy do I feel sorry for you, no self respecting male would settle for a woman who gets tag teamed by men and casually sleeps around. That person is going to be the mother of your children lmao, what a great example for the next generation. I believe that Maddox had a GF at the time, so yeah she is a slag.


But that's FEMALE EMPOWERMENT :booklel


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Holy shit...the hacker leaked a pic of Kaitlyn, and says he has a lot more.

This shit is just going to get worse ffs.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Anderson & Gallows ? Nope
> 
> Cesaro & Sheamus ? Nope
> 
> ...


They went on a real Rampaige that's for sure.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> *Holy shit...the hacker leaked a pic of Kaitlyn*, and says he has a lot more.
> 
> This shit is just going to get worse ffs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Kaitlyn appears to be next. All WWE Women should be afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That Kaitlyn pic :focus


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Kaitlyn getting New day triple teamed will be next :done


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

THIS PERSON IS NOTHING SHORT OF A GOD


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Who do we reckon for Kaitlyn then? Big E is nailed on, Ziggler smashed it as well I reckon


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Holy shit...the hacker leaked a pic of Kaitlyn, and says he has a lot more.
> 
> This shit is just going to get worse ffs.


PM me that please.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Kaitlyn YES !!!!


by the way xavier woods didnt appeared at a houseshow. he was pulled from it.
only big e and kofi


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That Kaitlyn pic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WWE Women...ya'll fucked.

:mj4


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

One of you good brothers hook me up.

:lawler


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Movement said:


> One of you good brothers hook me up.
> 
> :lawler


Go to the WrestleWithThePlot subreddit, everything that gets leaked is posted there


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Call me when Sasha's drops :lenny5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

As long as we're making requests, can we got some Alexa Bliss and/or Carmella and/or Maryse?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Remember Terminator?










The B1000

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just imagine how panicked all the wwe women are right now lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Holy fuck










Let's go Kaitlyn


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Leaker, if you've got any Mandy Rose lying around that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Kaitlyn YES !!!!
> 
> 
> by the way xavier woods didnt appeared at a houseshow. he was pulled from it.
> only big e and kofi


I hope to God they don't pull Xavier from Monday's show. It should be nothing short of GLORIOUS.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Bet Big E is hitting F5 on that reddit thread like a kid at Christmas


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Now, THIS the "Women's Revolution" we've all been waiting for. :evilmatt


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can we please have a leaked bayley?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

IN if there is something on Renee, tbh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bayleys sex tape is just going to involve her hugging a stuffed animal naked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Leaker, if you've got any Mandy Rose lying around that would be much appreciated.


I would be able to die a happy person


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I hear there's one of Nia Jax pegging James Ellsworth leaked.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> As long as we're making requests, can we got some Alexa Bliss and/or Carmella and/or Maryse?


And N-n-nia Jax


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> And N-n-nia Jax


She's not for me, but if you want her, I hope you get her in the Fappening 2.0. We're all out here hoping we all get what we want.

:mj2


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Lets get some Paige chants at raw. 


Paige screwed paige


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Renee, Alexa, maryse, Sasha, and Carmella please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

GIVE ME NOELLE FOLEY FOOTJOB VIDS GODDAMIT


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So do people think New day will still host mania?


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> So do people think New day will still host mania?


Big E and Kofi will, I don't know about Xavier


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Honey Bucket said:


> I hear there's one of Nia Jax pegging James Ellsworth leaked.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

Wait there's a Kaitlyn one now? WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO EVERYONE I LIKE?! Lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Checking Reddit every few minutes like :focus :focus

The Kaitlyn pic looks great but I want more nasty Paige videos.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> No there isn't.
> 
> And its not Paiges fault this leaked online. Its not like she leaked it.


Its her fault that she agreed to the taping. If you don't want shit leaked then don't make such videos in the first place. She was already a Superstar when those videos were being made, so she can't use the excuse this was before I became famous.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Sasha Banks leak next


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

Too bad non of the diva roster is really attractive enough of a leak. 

You have to be pretty dumb to let someone film you having sex.


----------



## Dinocorp (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Believe That said:


> Did you really have to make the post that long


I'm so sorry.

We can discuss after your ban?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The new poll in this thread.

:lmao

Genius.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

New Poll. Vote. :tripstroll


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

We have to remember that the leaker is putting his freedom on the line for our own enjoyment.

Thank you, whoever you are


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus

10/10


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I was the 4th to vote for brad getting dat oscar

Truly a marvellous revolutionary director just look at his skills, move over james cameron


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kimwun said:


> Sasha Banks leak next


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kimwun said:


> Sasha Banks leak next


 @Legit BOSS


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Holy shit...the hacker leaked a pic of Kaitlyn, and says he has a lot more.
> 
> This shit is just going to get worse ffs.


Where is all of this being released?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Voted 10. His attention to detail in :focus is remarkable


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ratedr4life said:


> Where is all of this being released?


Here.
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/new/


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ham and Egger said:


> I hope to God they don't pull Xavier from Monday's show. It should be nothing short of GLORIOUS.


Brooklyn is going to be brutal whether they have Xavier on or not.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Wow I'm kinda late for the fun but just checked all the vids on Pornhub lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

All these people asking where everything is being released, the link is literally in the first post of this thread. Please tell me people aren't this dumb


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> :focus
> 
> 10/10


This will never EVERRRRR (Chris Jericho voice) get old


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where is Kaitlyn's leak ?


https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/new/

First post there right now. Not leaked yet, but supposedly it's coming. Stay on that site and keep refreshing.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Movement said:


> This will never EVERRRRR (Chris Jericho voice) get old


It's not just that he is recording. He looks fascinated about getting the details. He even is considerate enough to hold the camera strap so it doesn't bump Xavier


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ABAS said:


> Bayleys sex tape is just going to involve her hugging a stuffed animal naked.


I'm OK with that.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Man.... After watching those video, I just realized that back in day Paige had no ass


----------



## takermeetskane (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

New....day Fucks!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> All these people asking where everything is being released, the link is literally in the first post of this thread. Please tell me people aren't this dumb


People usually becomes stupid when it comes to sex


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



takermeetskane said:


> New....day Fucks!


NEW DAY CUCKS*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

After further analysis it seems Xavier was in fact recording first. At the very start of the video it seems Xavier passes Brad the camera. Brad is coming from the couch and i would assume paige just got done riding him so it's Xavier's turn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> After further analysis it seems Xavier was in fact recording first. At the very start of the video it seems Xavier passes Brad the camera


So, it looks like Xavier is a 'cuck,' too even though neither are as long as they weren't in a relationship with her.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I think the official title of the Xavier, Paige and Maddox porn clip should be titled "Monday Night Raw".


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

When you think about it paige has brought the wrestling community together no reigns bashing or anything 

Thanks paige we are all a family at the xmas table today


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> So, it looks like Xavier is a 'cuck,' too even though neither are as long as they weren't in a relationship with her.


Yeah just seems like two friends smashing a skank more than the cuck narrative


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Time for Xavier to face the consequences


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Yeah just seems like two friends smashing a skank more than the cuck narrative


That's exactly what it was since neither were in a relationship with her, but some don't know what a cuck really is, or they do, but just like typing the word. :lol


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah keep on making excuses for your sweet little Paige you marks hahahah


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> That's exactly what it was since neither were in a relationship with her, but some don't know what a cuck really is, or they do, but just like typing the word. :lol


Nah its just funnier thinking of the cuckhold storyline, maddox is the face and woods is the heel. Paige is the booty getting the upupdowndown treatment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah that pic with Paige and the kid made me so sad for some reason. He's so unaware of where that belt has been.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


>


The kid got both Paige's and Maddox's autographs on the same day.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Did Kaitlyn's nude get leaked too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Poor kid is touching the title right where Maddox jizzed on it. Jesus.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What was the point of Brad cumming on the title? Is it that he get's some satisfaction knowing he is banging the champion?


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


>


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VKcAYMb5uk4


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Poor kid is touching the title right where Maddox jizzed on it. Jesus.



I know, right? He might get AIDS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SavoySuit said:


> I know, right? He might get AIDS!


I wouldn't go that far, but it's gross.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


>


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Asuka must be vigorously wiping bleach on the belt right now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

OK WF, this thread is too much, I'm out.

Even beyond the gross content in these videos, some of you are so thirsty and fucked up that its actually disturbing me.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't remember this forum being so active. Maybe when The Rock returned, which was like 6 years ago. Seriously, this is so great for WWE's ratings.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why do they even make such videos and take nude selfies?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Loopee said:


> If y'all are "slut shaming" cause a female had sex, you're weak af.
> 
> If WWE release her for this, that's pathetic. It's not as if she willingly went out her way to release them. Her phone was hacked. It's not as if there aren't certain males on the roster that didn't have the same type of thing happen to em, just to a lesser degree.
> 
> Is what it is. 2017 blah blah, people take nudes, people record their sex lives, you live and you learn.


2017 where people think it is cool to have zero accountability for their actions.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Patiently waiting for more pics.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Didn't see that cumming ....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Pic of Summer Rae fucking just dropped.

OH SHIT.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


>


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

OK for all the people that missed my inside leak last night. Here it is again.

*Spoiler!*
Here's a clip of what all the diehard Paige marks have been doing the past 24 hours.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

SUMMER RAE! 

*cue Bobby Roode's theme*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Pic of Summer Rae fucking just dropped.
> 
> OH SHIT.


Did it? Where?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Wow, Summer Rae.

The leak GAWDS are doing the lord's work


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Summer Rae. 

More by 22:00


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

EVERYTHING IS HAPPENING!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WWE meeting this morning like


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Jeez. This really is the wrestling fappening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Apparently some Melina stuff will be coming in..


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Damn summer rae now, why couldn't this have happend when i was a younging with a crush on trish stratus


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Apparently some Melina stuff will be coming in..


:focus


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Robbyfude said:


> Asuka must be vigorously wiping bleach on the belt right now.


Huddled in a shower cradling it rocking back and forth....

"You're ok now, i am here for you....shhhhh it's ok"

:booklel


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Melina too? Wow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Pic of Summer Rae fucking just dropped.
> 
> OH SHIT.


Is it the one of her getting anal?

I'm lurking on that 4chan guy's website now and just saw a pic that could very well be her. 8*D


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This has been the most entertaining thing in quite some time. Summer Rae is up next to get her photos leaked!


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

ok where do i find the summer stuff or pm plz


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This kind of reminds me of the NHL trade deadline where you're online continuously refreshing to see who has been traded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Is it the one of her getting anal?
> 
> I'm lurking on that 4chan guy's website now and just saw a pic that could very well be her. 8*D


Yes, the shot from behind.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



sunnyz said:


> ok where do i find the summer stuff or pm plz


click the link on the very first page of this thread


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae now too. Talk about pure fuckery. :lol


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

oh cool thanks


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Christ.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Somebody posted this on the 4chan thread. Read it in Metlzer's and Alvarez's voice :lmao :lmao



> "So Dave, take us through the undercard."
> 
> "Okay, just let me get my notes here....."
> 
> ...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So this is Fappemania? The Fappening for wrestling. OK


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So who do you think is the dude in Summer's video? (Or pic as that's whats out)


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Pic of Summer Rae fucking just dropped.
> 
> OH SHIT.


Haven't seen nothing Summer related in wrestlewiththeplot 

Pm link? Is for educational purposes only


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Apparently a whole video of Summer Rae is getting leaked later tonight. Preview already on r/WrestleWithThePlot

WTF is going on?????


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Looks like Summer Rae leak is happening. Better quality as well.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

SUMMER RAE? MELINA? GLORRRRRIOUSSSSSS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Haven't seen nothing Summer related in wrestlewiththeplot
> 
> Pm link? Is for educational purposes only



Click the new tab on the WWTP subreddit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

When you got that mnay hot bods backstage sexual tension has to run pretty high


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Yes, the shot from behind.


:yum:

From what I've read, apparently Kaitlyn has nudes that could be leaked too. :done Same goes for Maria.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :yum:
> 
> From what I've read, apparently Kaitlyn has nudes that could be leaked too. :done Same goes for Maria.


Maria already did fully nude Playboy. The more the merrier though.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

And so close to wrestlemania, this is gold lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae's has such a Aesthetically pleasing vag

:focus


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










This.. This is all fappening so fast.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *OP updated**

Unfortunate thing is that the more "diva" videos are released, the more excuses it will give to the others. In fact they'll probably come together and be like "you criticize us because you hate women" kind of thing. Paige and Rae will stand up for each others, plus whoever else is leaked. Will try to excuse each other by the fact that others did it too, and try to shame critics with "you're just prudes" nonsense. 

Kind of like looting during Hurricane Katrina - when enough people start doing it, everyone joins in, and it becomes "normal."


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So there are two pictures of Summer Rae so far.

One where she is about to be cummed on all over her tits and one of her being fucked from behind.

BRING ME VIDS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Really makes ya think.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

These damn leakers are holding out on us. There is already a video of paige that has yet to be played judging form the album.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> So there are two pictures of Summer Rae so far.
> 
> One where she is about to be cummed on all over her tits and one of her being fucked from behind.
> 
> BRING ME VIDS.




I've only seen the one from behind, unless I missed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Maria already did fully nude Playboy. The more the merrier though.


I 'member. :kappa

She's attractive, but was never my cup of tea. I'll likely lose my shit if the Kaitlyn leaks are legit, though. :surprise:


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So the brad maddox chants on raw are gonna be fun. Am i the only one excited to see how wwe will respond to all this lol? Wwe divas be deleting everything right now


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Imagine brad Maddox is the one doing summer as well lmao there's supposedly a summer video getting released tonight at 22:00, whatever time zone the leaker is on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Uchiha Madara said:


> So the brad maddox chants on raw are gonna be fun. Am i the only one excited to see how wwe will respond to all this lol? Wwe divas be deleting everything right now


Doesn't matter if you delete. The cloud, always and forever.

:ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



fifty_ said:


> I've only seen the one from behind, unless I missed it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The other one is on the 4chan thread.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've finally read through the thread. It was worth it lol.

Holy shit, Kaitlyn and Summer leaks coming. :Tripslick


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Uchiha Madara said:


> So the brad maddox chants on raw are gonna be fun. Am i the only one excited to see how wwe will respond to all this lol? Wwe divas be deleting everything right now


empty arena live show... xD


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Uchiha Madara said:


> *So the brad maddox chants on raw are gonna be fun*. Am i the only one excited to see how wwe will respond to all this lol? Wwe divas be deleting everything right now


I never even thought of this being a thing but that'd be fun.

I know people hate when the crowd tries to hijack the show, but TELL ME you wouldn't chant this during the next New Day segment :lmao


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just reading through his thread for the first time and.....you horny bastards. Ya'll are some sick fucks.











Now someone give me the updates from today that I missed. :trump3:abed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Finally saw the Paige videos after finding a thread on WWTP. Definitely not my favorite in regard to looks, but :bjpenn at ese culo.

Brad Maddox is definitely living up to his Beef Mode nickname. :chlol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae is now being leaked.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



fifty_ said:


> Imagine brad Maddox is the one doing summer as well lmao there's supposedly a summer video getting released tonight at 22:00, whatever time zone the leaker is on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id be impressed more that they are allowing him to film. Dude must have some unknown charisma in him.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

All these leaks I don't know if I should shit or wind my watch :austin3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Robbyfude said:


> Id be impressed more that they are allowing him to film. Dude must have some unknown charisma in him.


well we know Paige had some cumisma in her


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Do you think Vince will have the balls to let Xavier show up on Raw this Monday?


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Doesn't matter if you delete. The cloud, always and forever.
> 
> :ha


You legend!! And that gif fits this thread perfectly


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Do you think Vince will have the balls to let Xavier show up on Raw this Monday?


He has to, he let Rollins show up when his dick picks came out


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I can't find the title pic anywhere! Plz send!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Is there a Maddox camera emo yet?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Oakue said:


> Just reading through his thread for the first time and.....you horny bastards. Ya'll are some sick fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JokersLastLaugh said:


> I can't find the title pic anywhere! Plz send!





Spoiler: Saucy Tarts



https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/605l8k/source_for_stuff/

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/605osh/summer_rae_preview/



:yoshi


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *OP updated**



BlueRover said:


> Unfortunate thing is that the more "diva" videos are released, the more excuses it will give to the others. In fact they'll probably come together and be like "you criticize us because you hate women" kind of thing. Paige and Rae will stand up for each others, plus whoever else is leaked. Will try to excuse each other by the fact that others did it too, and try to shame critics with "you're just prudes" nonsense.
> 
> Kind of like looting during Hurricane Katrina - when enough people start doing it, everyone joins in, and it becomes "normal."


Summer wasn't having a cuck 3 way, getting nut on the nxt championship and on the phone with her boyfriend while performing felatio
Paige did some next level stuff in her videos

Summer Rae unless she was also banging xavier will be able to weather the storm of this 
Paige can't


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Do you think Vince will have the balls to let Xavier show up on Raw this Monday?


The New day are one of top merchandise sellers, Xavier will get left off the hook like Rollins was with his dick pics and Reigns getting a US title after getting suspended for failing the drug test.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Imagine if it's Maddox in this video aswell :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *OP updated**



MrWalsh said:


> Summer wasn't having a cuck 3 way, getting nut on the nxt championship and on the phone with her boyfriend while performing felatio
> Paige did some next level stuff in her videos
> 
> Summer Rae unless she was also banging xavier will be able to weather the storm of this
> Paige can't


Yeah, people still don't get that two-three WWE employees fucking on camera is different than having a nude shot leaked.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> He has to, he let Rollins show up when his dick picks came out


A dick pic is one thing, but a straight up tag team with Paige is another.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Brad Ma-Dox chants incoming to the tune of new day rocks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So apparently the guy who 'leaked' the Kaitlyn tease seems like he's only interested in trading. He claims he'll leak once 'things die down and her nudes show that they have no actual value'


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> So apparently the guy who 'leaked' the Kaitlyn tease seems like he's only interested in trading. He claims he'll leak once 'things die down and her nudes show that they have no actual value'


Its just a nude shot anyways, waiting for them Summer Rae videos.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Isn't ironic that all of the known wrestling ring rats are known to have meat curtain.

Paige 
Missy Hyatt 
Mickey James 
Sunny 

All come to mind :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Someone put JR's commentary on the 3some video.

:mj4


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Strategize said:


> Imagine if it's Maddox in this video aswell :mj4


The legend of Maddox just keeps on growing. Who hasn't he screwed? What a lucky prick.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If its also Brad Maddox in the video, piping down Summer Rae, then Im speechless.

Dude is seemingly a beast. A cuck, but a freaking beast. I wonder who he _didn't_ get.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The irony in all this is Paige having the anti-diva gimmick, which to me meant anti-promiscuous like she's above that yet she's being smutted out and tagged teamed like a groupie for sports stars. Who knows what ADR is doing to her but I'm sure it involves coke from the finest parts of Mexico.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Headliner said:


> The irony in all this is Paige having the anti-diva gimmick, which to me meant anti-promiscuous like she's above that yet she's being smutted out and tagged teamed like a groupie for sports stars. Who knows what ADR is doing to her but I'm sure it involves coke from the finest parts of Mexico.


Which is ironic because she gave that girl from tough enough crap for sleep around.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae vid is going to apparently leak at 22:00, yeah Maddox fucked her too.

God bless this man.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Mar 11, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

LOL

Edit: threesome with jr commentary btw


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Someone put JR's commentary on the 3some video.
> 
> :mj4


"THIS HAS TURNED IN TO NOTHING MORE THAN A HANDICAP MATCH"

"MY GOD LOOK AT HIM GO, HE'S POSSESSED"


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Summer Rae vid is going to apparently leak at 22:00, yeah Maddox fucked her too.
> 
> God bless this man.


Where does it say that? If so then Maddox is definitely not a cuck.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

I doubt he'll get punished for it.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but it's gross.



symbolically gross, maybe. Nothing more. You're also rather naive if you don't think other WWE champions have done similar things with their belts. We just don't have that footage. It's human ego.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Another Paige ass/vag pic.



SavoySuit said:


> symbolically gross, maybe. Nothing more. You're also rather naive if you don't think other WWE champions have done similar things with their belts. We just don't have that footage. It's human ego.


Nah, it's gross. And other Champs have nothing to do with this since it's all speculation.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Well Summer just knocked Paige off the most anticipated list.


While Brad is just being a legend


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SavoySuit said:


> symbolically gross, maybe. Nothing more. You're also rather naive if you don't think other WWE champions have done similar things with their belts. We just don't have that footage. It's human ego.


I could have the biggest ego in the world but I wouldn't blow a load on my championship belt, like how does that thought even come into someones mind lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Isn't ironic that all of the known wrestling ring rats are known to have meat curtain.
> 
> Paige
> Missy Hyatt
> ...


Alexa Bliss is a ring rat too


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Stacey said:


> It literally had to be 3 of my favourite wrestlers in the company lmao ffs
> 
> Will be interesting to see what's going to happen to Xavier Woods... Paige... I don't have high hopes for her coming back lol but if they fire her over this she they didn't fire Rollins then WWE are fuckin hypocrites


 Rollins didn't get record himself get fucked in the ass and jizz on the title... Which is a health hazard. I wonder if Paige bothered to wipe the semen off properly. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Another Paige ass/vag pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's gross. And other Champs have nothing to do with this since it's all speculation.



You mean you actually think the belt has germs on it? That someone could have caught something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> Alexa Bliss is a ring rat too


Allegedly. :homer2


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't get why some people are saying that Maddox is a cuck for allowing Xavier to have sex with Paige. I doubt Maddox was trying to have a committed, long-term relationship with her. He probably did not respect Paige much because she was just a piece of ass to him, so Maddox had no qualms sharing her with his good friend. Where I grew up, guys shared girls with their friends, if the girl is just being use for sex. It sucks that it happens though.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Lmao.. JR commentary.. thats too much.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

[ Removed by reddit on account of violating the content policy. ]


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I don't get why some people are saying that Maddox is a cuck for allowing Xavier to have sex with Paige. I doubt Maddox was trying to have a committed, long-term relationship with her. He probably did not respect Paige much because she was just a piece of ass to him, so Maddox had no qualms sharing her with his good friend. Where I grew up, guys shared girls with their friends, if the girl is just being use for sex. It sucks that it happens though.


Okay but wear a rubber and don't get on your knees to get you a view of the guys balls


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Allegedly. :homer2


When someone anonymously makes shit up on the internet, I always believe it. 

:duck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING

SOMEBODY TELL ME WHY DAMNIT :bahgawd


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



PanopticonPrime said:


> I don't get why some people are saying that Maddox is a cuck for allowing Xavier to have sex with Paige. I doubt Maddox was trying to have a committed, long-term relationship with her. He probably did not respect Paige much because she was just a piece of ass to him, so Maddox had no qualms sharing her with his good friend. Where I grew up, guys shared girls with their friends, if the girl is just being use for sex. It sucks that it happens though.


At least you understand haha. Not many people on this board get the definition. They just think saying it makes them look cool. Maddox is about as far away from a "cuck" as anyone could be. Legend maybe, but not a cuck.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Uchiha Madara said:


> https://eroshare.com/gm4xum2o LOL
> 
> Edit: threesome with jr commentary btw


:maury :ha :denirolol

this is the greatest thing on the internet

the "bullshit" at the end. :booklel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TB Tapp said:


> [ Removed by reddit on account of violating the content policy. ]





Spoiler: Saucy Tarts



https://eroshare.com/gm4xum2o

https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/605osh/summer_rae_preview/


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Uchiha Madara said:


> LOL
> 
> Edit: threesome with jr commentary btw


:bosque

It's amazing the variety of situations JR's commentary lends itself to.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I heard Sasha's pics are getting leaked soon too


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



PanopticonPrime said:


> I don't get why some people are saying that Maddox is a cuck for allowing Xavier to have sex with Paige. I doubt Maddox was trying to have a committed, long-term relationship with her. He probably did not respect Paige much because she was just a piece of ass to him, so Maddox had no qualms sharing her with his good friend. Where I grew up, guys shared girls with their friends, if the girl is just being use for sex. It sucks that it happens though.


What makes you think Maddox didn't respect Paige? What makes you think she was being used? Was she a slave? Was she being paid? Maybe she's just a very kinky girl and likes to have fun. Her choice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KC Armstrong said:


> When someone anonymously makes shit up on the internet, I always believe it.
> 
> :duck


Don't forget that there are no women on the internet. Just cats.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If there was ever a time to for the WWE to drop the PG bullshit and get back to an edgier product it's now. TMZ and sites of the like are going to be having a field day. Every soccer mom that takes their kids to WWE events now will probably cease too. It's time to cater to us blood, violence and titty loving male 18-45 demo. Pull the trigger Vince.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> I could have the biggest ego in the world but I wouldn't blow a load on my championship belt, like how does that thought even come into someones mind lol




It's so damn random lmao of all things, why the belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Xavier won't be fired, just maybe kept off tv for a bit. No way he works Raw Monday in Brooklyn of all places 

If he worked SD he would get some attaboys from Cena, Orton, Dolph, and Miz. That's how they rolled back then in the old days. He would prob walk into their locker room and be dapped down. Same from Ambrose who called himself titty master to he got with renee on the road 

I don't even think he would be buried by Vince. Vince will respect him for making another dude a cuck, showed he was an alpha. Yes that sounds strange, but Vince hated Morrison because he was a cuck (most notably to Batista) and the butt of the jokes for the locker room including Trish in her return for how Melina dogged him out. Shout out to Melina posting his pills for erectile dysfunction on the internet too when hey had a spat. Vince is old school, Xavier climbed the bro ladder. He may get a ic us or cw title run after the cool down period of this.

That bitch gots to go though after the title pic came out. You know that they took that belt to make a wish, the special olympics, and so on when she had it. And that Stephanie had that belt custom made as she unveiled it on social media back then. Platinum, Leather, Saphire Diamonds, and White Gold Lettering .. and she had a dude take a money shot on it so she could lick it up.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Spoiler: Saucy Tarts
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/605osh/summer_rae_preview/


I appreciate the response but I'm skeptical. That could be any 20-30 blonde woman.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Man, I had a crazy threesome with Charlotte and Sasha last night. I fucked the shit out of them, bro.

Proof? What do you mean proof? I posted this on the internet. That should be enough, damnit.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Spoiler: Saucy Tarts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The comments :lmao


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Has anyone made the "Enzo and Chicken video leaking" joke yet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Mandy Rosee ass shot just dropped.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SavoySuit said:


> What makes you think Maddox didn't respect Paige? What makes you think she was being used? Was she a slave? Was she being paid? Maybe she's just a very kinky girl and likes to have fun. Her choice.


In my comment, I was only addressing the probable mindset of Maddox because some calling him a cuck. Of course none of the sex would have happened without Paige's consent. She could have been equally using Maddox and Woods for sex. Also, I do not know if Maddox respects Paige or not, I was merely attempting to assess the situation based on prior knowledge of similar situations that I have witnessed.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Mandy Rose! Ass shot!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Another Paige ass pic.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

lol no idea why people are comparing it to the Rollins incident. Being taped screwing on camera is a lot worse than simply flashing your privates or posing nude.

I honestly hope Xavier gets burned for this but that's probably just because I can't fucking stand New Day.

Edit: wait, RAW is in Brooklyn on Monday? LMAO, I wonder what shitty excuse they'll come up with to hide him from THAT crowd...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

People doubting its Summer, believe me its definitely her. The detectives at WrestleWithThePlot have broken it down by looking at her ears, her hair, the side of her face, even her god damn calves. Nothing gets past those guys when it comes to identifying people in leaked nudes.

I feel sorry for her, but again Im left wondering wtf are these people doing recording this shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Mandy Rosee ass shot just dropped.


One of the tastiest treats in the company has nudes, too?!?

Nevermind, just saw it. Some side boob is involved as well. :yum:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If Maddox is in that Summer Rae leak, I quit.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Who's the girl in the picture that just leaked? With the tattoo on her lower back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*








@Chris JeriG.O.A.T @Dell


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

-edit-


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



fifty_ said:


> Who's the girl in the picture that just leaked? With the tattoo on her lower back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mandy Rose. <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Emma Watson completely nude ass shot was just leaked.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Triple H about now... :Tripslick


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Its Mandy Rose thats just leaked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Its Mandy Rose thats just leaked.


What?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Emma Watson completely nude ass shot was just leaked.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I thought Mandy Rose was a nude model anyways


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

For those looking for the volafile room that's been hosting the leaks, it just got nuked.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Another Paige ass pic.


Pm link please


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Emma Watson completely nude ass shot was just leaked.


Pm'me the site where you get the pics


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The reddit page isn't updating the new leaks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Its Mandy Rose thats just leaked.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The JR voice over version of Paige's threesome is hilarious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Vola page has been ERASED.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Site was just erased, gotta wait for a new one to pop up.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can't see it on reddit


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That pic, whether it's Summer Rae or not, is hotter than anything of Paige's so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> For those looking for the volafile room that's been hosting the leaks, it just got nuked.


The 4Chan thread got nuked to


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

someone pm me the site for emma watson and mandy rose please


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

fifty_ said:


> The reddit page isn't updating the new leaks man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



squarebox said:


> That pic, whether it's Summer Rae or not, is hotter than anything of Paige's so far.


Its 100% Summer Rae


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here**

Always said I wouldn't believe in god until I saw evidence of his existence.
Today is that day.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

PM as soon as able!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

According to that hacker guy called 4chan, this is the new volafile room:


Spoiler: Le Room



at03g2um


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It'll be back.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

PM me links please!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*The comments on WWE's latest Youtube videos :done*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Final Judgement said:


> PM me links please!





Spoiler: Saucy Tarts



Paige (also involves Xavier Woods and Brad Maddox): https://eroshare.com/s66y0q18

Mandy Rose: https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/60643o/summer_rae/



There's one of Summer getting anal, but I can't find it at the moment. :\



Mango13 said:


> The 4Chan thread got nuked to


Yeah, there's a new one up, though:


Spoiler: Dat dere 4chan fella



https://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/725997785


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> According to that hacker guy called 4chan, this is the new volafile room:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Le Room
> ...


Please PM me the links


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Saw one of the Paige videos. Alright, what is it with millennial women sticking things up their asses? I can remember being in high school in the late 90's early 2000's and there was definitely fart and poop humor but it never referenced women because there was an almost unwritten rule that referring to women's assholes was just unacceptably crass...fast forward to today and r/gonewild is full of thots putting jewels plugs in the stink wrinkle and a woman who was on track to becoming a major WWE star sending a video to someone putting a dildo in her ass. What the fuck happened? High speed internet porn?


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

OMFG EMMA WATSON

:tripsblessed


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Its Mandy Rose thats just leaked.


If you are talking about that sink picture Mandy doesn't have that tattoo on her side.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Isn't the Emma Watson thing old news or am I missing something?

I mean weren't they leaked a few days ago?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



squarebox said:


> Isn't the Emma Watson thing old news or am I missing something?
> 
> I mean weren't they leaked a few days ago?


There was a new one leaked of her ass.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie sans panties just leaked


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Apparently the latest ass shot / side boob combo involving the chick with the small tat along her waist was a random chick, not Mandy Rose. :armfold


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> There was a new one leaked of her ass.


ah ok thanks. What a time to be alive lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Another Summer Rae just got leaked.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie now


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> Please PM me the links





Spoiler: Sauciness



Ongoing 4chan thread: https://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/725997785

Paige: https://eroshare.com/s66y0q18


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

PM ME PLS!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie playing with her pussy leaked pic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just saw the Eva pics. :bjpenn

And judging by the second pic, she's got a pussy piercing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Are you guys on a different link than the one op posted? Interested in studying Eva Marie for a science project.

EDIT: nvm people posted it. Reel MVPS


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie jilling off has been leaked, and on the reddit page, Summer Rae's titty and Brad Maddox's dick.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yo wtf, did I just see Becky Lynch?????????

EDIT: No, its Eva Marie!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Pretty sure it's Harley Rose and not Eva Marie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie naked ass shot with something in her a-hole leaked, as well.

:drose


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The Eva Marie pics beat all the leaks so far, wow lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Eva Marie now?

This is incredible I tell you, incredible.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Apparently it's not Eva Marie and it's Harley Rose.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It's not Eva. it's a cam whore 

HelloHarleyRose

:tenay


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Apparently it's not Eva Marie and it's Harley Rose.


Well fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just seen Summer Rae's latest tweet "Why is my twitter blowing up with this mess? Y'all need to LOG OFF!!!!!!!"

Then someone posted a gif of Goldberg saying "YOU'RE NEXT" :westbrook5


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

when is this hitting the torrents ffs?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Damn, that looked like Eva, too. Thanks alot stupid whore (literally in this case).


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> Pretty sure it's Harley Rose and not Eva Marie.


Correct.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingofKings1524 said:


> At least you understand haha. Not many people on this board get the definition. They just think saying it makes them look cool. Maddox is about as far away from a "cuck" as anyone could be. Legend maybe, but not a cuck.


Filming another guy's balls doesn't make you a legend:fact


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Gainn said:


> If anything this will make people like TND more..
> 
> 
> It's definitely gotten a reaction, and according to some any reaction is a good thing.. >



It will, and frankly it will generate more interest for the product too. I for one am actually going to attempt to endure Raw next week for the first time in a while, purely for the crowd chants should New Day actually be allowed to appear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

LOLSummer. If you have the least bit of fame and you film yourself getting fucked, you have to accept the possibility of it leaking on the internet one day. Just the way it is these days.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

WHERE IS IT LINKS PLS PM


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

man you guys are lucky

im just sittin over here like Why not Finn Balor leaks!!? :X


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae right now...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> LOLSummer. If you have the least bit of fame and you film yourself getting fucked, you have to accept the possibility of it leaking on the internet one day. Just the way it is these days.


Anything that connects to the internet can be compromised and that includes cellphones, you think people would of learned after the original fappening but I guess not..


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone PM me please


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I really thought that redhead was Eva Marie


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Summer Rae right now...


More like


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@Mango13 : Sorry brah, it's apparently not Eva.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Where do all the updates happen? How is everyone so up-to-date with every leak? Tell me plis


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Cant find the summer rae ones, My dick doesn't know how to keep up with all this


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

this mess :argh: thank god my faves are not dumb like the others :argh:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wAnxTa said:


> Where do all the updates happen? How is everyone so up-to-date with every leak? Tell me plis





Spoiler: Sauciness



4chan thread: https://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/725997785

Paige: https://eroshare.com/s66y0q18


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Cant find the summer rae ones, My dick doesn't know how to keep up with all this


I got you, check your PM box


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone please pm me the new naked ass shot of Emma Watson I can't find it anywhere and I'm hard brothers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

An old Maryse one was just posted on 4chan. God damn..


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I have not seen one summer rae leak at all.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can anyone PM me the shot of Emma Watson


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer's pussy looks edible as fuck. Looks like the guy who's also in the video with her is Maddox :heston

Now I understand why he was fired.. there wasn't any locker room pussy left for anyone while he was there.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BrieMode said:


> this mess :argh: thank god my faves are not dumb like the others :argh:


Right?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BrieMode said:


> this mess :argh: thank god my faves are not dumb like the others :argh:


Famous last words.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Cant find the summer rae ones, My dick doesn't know how to keep up with all this


Summer's were taken down. 

ASAIK, only Paige's dirty laundry is still airing out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

There's a video of Summer ?!?!?!


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Famous last words.


You think John would try to mess up his kiddie friendly image?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> There's a video of Summer ?!?!?!


The picture is a screen cap of the video apparently.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



PukeLikeEveryone said:


> Right?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Can someone send me summer Rae leak


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



dannybosa said:


> Can someone send me summer Rae leak


Its just a screenshot


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> The picture is a screen cap of the video apparently.


The only picture I saw was a mirror selfie, there's more ? :hmm:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae has a video?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> There's a video of Summer ?!?!?!


I only saw a pic of her getting anal. As far as I know, anything regarding her has been AWOL for a little bit now. 

Eva Marie and Mandy Rose were rumored to have been leaked, but the pics in question were revealed to be of other chicks. Surprisingly, Paige's stuff is still up, though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The only picture I saw was a mirror selfie, there's more ? :hmm:


The 2 pictures of summer aren't a mirror selfie.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842877382298099713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Snoop Dogg's niece better not judge her for this.



Legit BOSS said:


> *Paige Kardashian fucks up again :mj4 :loss*


If only she had mock assassinated the President in a music video...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> The 2 pictures of summer aren't a mirror selfie.


Where they at then ? I haven't seen them, got a link?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

brad maddox :thecause


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Summer Rae right now...


Like I wouldn't turn her down, but she's kinda manly looking.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

There's a pic of Sasha Banks too of her ass and nipple but its not confirmed but looks alot like her


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> There's a pic of Sasha Banks too of her ass and nipple but its not confirmed but looks alot like her


It's Teanna Trump.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Someone pm the Emma Watson nude ass pic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:wow summer rae got hit too


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *I only saw a pic of her getting anal.* As far as I know, anything regarding her has been AWOL for a little bit now.
> 
> Eva Marie and Mandy Rose were rumored to have been leaked, but the pics in question were revealed to be of other chicks. Surprisingly, Paige's stuff is still up, though.


Bro, that was clearly vaginal penetration in that pic.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


Is it Sasha or not? If its her.Dayuuuuuum


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Like I wouldn't turn her down, but she's kinda manly looking.


Nah, her only fault is having a slightly silly looking nose.

Other than that, she's lovely. :sk


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



finalnight said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1017/566466/morality-clause-now-in-wwe-contracts/:


Yet nothing happened to Seth, Candice Michelle, Melina, Mickie James, Xavier, Charlotte, etc because it has nothing to do with the contract. The quote you posted is based on a rumor, hence the word "reportedly". I've already stated what the Morality clause is in reference to.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nah, her only fault is having a slightly silly looking nose.
> 
> Other than that, she's lovely. :sk



Those legs wens3


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> Is it Sasha or not? If its her.Dayuuuuuum


Teanna trump


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This is madness, scrolled through Summer's latest tweet to read comments and someone posted a pic of a blonde chick that resembles Summer getting plowed, is this actually happening? Fuck me I feel bad for Summer as she seems nice, I know we're in an age where you need to be extra careful but damn this is insane. 

Has Maddox fucked the entire Women's division? Val Venis 2.0 or what?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So, what have I missed?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Bro, that was clearly vaginal penetration in that pic.


Sorry, I meant to say it was an ass shot, rather than a pic of her getting anal. :serious:



Mango13 said:


> Those legs wens3


Word. :yum:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



MontyCora said:


> Lets not turn this thread into that, but from Mic skills to Charisma to look, Xavier kicks Seths ass. He might even be better in the ring if he was allowed to show his stuff more.



Yeah those Consequences Creed classics from TNA, top notch stuff :lol

Anyway, by himself, Xavier isn't that valuable. As a group, yes The New Day are cash cows. I don't think he'll get fired but fucking a girl on camera while another person films it won't be looked at too fondly.

Regardless, most of the heat will be on Paige. Woods is pretty safe.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

still over here waiting for Trish circa 2003 leaks like :lenny2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Bayley <3 said:


> So, what have I missed?


Apparently there's some shots of Summer taking it from the back, just saw them myself. Can't confirm though cause her face isn't in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843155092815712257


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Apparently there's some shots of Summer taking it from the back, just saw them myself. Can't confirm though cause her face isn't in it.


Yep saw it scrolling through Twitter, those long legs.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:HA Summer now? Wtf is going on.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Scott Hall checking in:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843155092815712257%5D
> ...




The replies his tweet got are hilarious lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The Tweeting option isn't working in here.

:mj4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Bayley <3 said:


> So, what have I missed?


-


Spoiler: Sauciness



Paige getting fucked by Xavier Woods and Brad Maddox: https://eroshare.com/s66y0q18



- Summer Rae had a pic of her getting fucked from behind (by Beef Mode himself Brad Maddox :lol) and apparently has more dirty laundry

- Mandy Rose and Eva Marie were supposedly leaked, but the pics in question were of unrelated chicks

I was out of the loop for the last day, so that's all that I've gathered so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae shit deleted.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Waiting to see who's nude will turn up only to finally be from somebody else entirely. All leaked from this mysterious "greater power". My gawd this is better storytelling than WWE TV! 

Who is the greater power?!?! 
What booty will he reveal next?!?!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> This is madness, scrolled through Summer's latest tweet to read comments and someone posted a pic of a blonde chick that resembles Summer getting plowed, is this actually happening? Fuck me I feel bad for Summer as she seems nice, I know we're in an age where you need to be extra careful but damn this is insane.
> 
> Has Maddox fucked the entire Women's division? Val Venis 2.0 or what?


The Ears pretty much confirms its her.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Honestly, how brutal do you guys think the Brooklyn crowd will be come Monday?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Brollins said:


> Iron Man said:
> 
> 
> > ... people who aren't in any of the videos or pictures will be hurt by it.
> ...


 my friend sent screenshots to Paige mom tweeter. He got blocked so he asked me to send it to her (to make sure she sees) I imagine her family is going to be bombarded with the pics/ vids


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sauciness
> ...


tea? :argh:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I was out of the loop for the last day, so that's all that I've gathered so far.


*See my avatar *


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sauciness
> ...


No one is sure if it's Brad with Summer Rae


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can we please get some Melina's in here?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Honestly, how brutal do you guys think the Brooklyn crowd will be come Monday?


I mean...Xavier is the only one involved on TV. So probably not that bad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@MarkyWhipwreck:



Spoiler: Rae your bae



http://imgur.com/a/uSFsz



Enjoy, BAYBAY!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maria leaks being teased.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Stephleref said:


> Waiting to see who's nude will turn up only to finally be from somebody else entirely. All leaked from this mysterious "greater power". My gawd this is better storytelling than WWE TV!
> 
> Who is the greater power?!?!
> What booty will he reveal next?!?!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The summer shit is fake. Guy on reddit just confirmed it with proof.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BrieMode said:


> tea? :argh:


He filmed and fucked Paige too. And in regard to Summer:


Spoiler: Saucy



http://imgur.com/a/uSFsz


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That does not really resemble Summer for me.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Honestly, how brutal do you guys think the Brooklyn crowd will be come Monday?


Brutal enough that Raw might actually be worth watching for the first time this year


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae confirmed fake.

Video is on XVideos under "Blonde Babe Sex in Bathroom"


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Can we please get some Melina's in here?


PMed you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

A few more Paige's just leaked. :lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Nothing new has surfaced for ~10 hours plus.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

well this is turning into a full on circus lmao


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

When did this happen anyway. WTF is Del Rio thinking.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Bayley <3 said:


> :HA Summer now? Wtf is going on.


It's the women's revolution :vince5


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Bayley <3 said:


>


Aw, son of a bitch!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fucking hell, this is getting out of hand.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've been on many forums over the years. Guitars, wrestling, bands, pro audio equipment, and this thread has been the absolute best yet

The gifs and photos make it for me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *See my avatar *


Have you dug deeper into the rabbit hole for pics of her, Mr. White Rabbit? :yoshi



KingCosmos said:


> No one is sure if it's Brad with Summer Rae


I heard it was him and figured it was, considering his track record when it came to Paige. :hmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> PMed you


Thank you! God damn..


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fucking hell Maryse as well? That's some blockbuster shit, right there.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fake one with Summer! Thank god :clap


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Pm to new stuff pls :beckylol


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Wait, so is Summers one real or fake?

Happy for her if its fake.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*




























:dead2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843155092815712257


I'm sure a lot of guys say that to her. :grin2:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Thank you! God damn..


That's an old one though.





Alberto del Rio's dick leaked now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If the Summer one is fake, I'll be surprised considering her ears stood out as a great indicator that it was her.

Birdo just got leaked, you perros. :evans


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Glad the ones with Summer turned out to be fake for Summers sake. that being said her Twitter still got hammered with the bullshit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Summer Rae's pics were taken down because THEY'RE FAKE! @Erik. has the links to the porn videos they came from. The moron behind this is trying to scam money out of people for fake pics. He's just desperate for attention at this point.*


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Nicky Midss said:


> I've been on many forums over the years. Guitars, wrestling, bands, pro audio equipment, and this thread has been the absolute best yet
> 
> The gifs and photos make it for me.


I guess you could say that this thread is the ultimate thrill ride to WrestleMania!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Topless one of Maria just leaked.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The Summer video is fake it's from a video on Xvideos. com


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I mean...Xavier is the only one involved on TV. So probably not that bad.


I'm sure Big E and Kofi are razzing on him as we speak. :lol

And if the crowd starts acting up, I think they might make a funny-as-hell segment out of it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@MarkyWhipwreck : Sorry brah, that link with the pics isn't of Summer.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

LMAO someone took the title picture and put the caption "can I has my release now" on it hahaha


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



wAnxTa said:


> Where do all the updates happen? How is everyone so up-to-date with every leak? Tell me plis


Reddit, 4chan, nudewwedivas, and if you're lucky enough to get a link Volafile.

The Summer Rae stuff as of now is fake as a post on nudewwedivas linked the video the so called pics of her are coming from, although there is supposed to be real stuff of her coming and also Kaitlyn apparently.

I was lucky enough to get everything before they were taken down but anyone missing out on the Paige videos just google "CelebJihad WWE Diva Paige Nude" they've conveniently edited them all into one video and don't give af about the privacy of what they post :lol


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

is there a different reddit now? i dont see any new pics that people are talking about and im under the new tab for WWTP


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Where are you guys getting these new videos? help a brother out PM!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



AbareKiller said:


> Where are you guys getting these new videos? help a brother out PM!


Besides the Paige ones from yesterday, there aren't any new videos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Most of the Paige stuff has been taken down off of WrestlewiththePlot reddit. Looks like someone is making them crackdown. Glad I saved that shit.

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> is there a different reddit now? i dont see any new pics that people are talking about and im under the new tab for WWTP


The reddit just got nuked


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Topless one of Maria just leaked.


where is all this happening now (other than 4chan)... the reddit sub is usless now.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



BlueRover said:


> Well then his ass needs to get thrown out the company and blacklisted for life. Willfully filming this material, and having someone secretly video-tape him are situations worlds apart. Clearly it was the former.
> 
> I'm not even gonna dignify this liberal cuck "nothing wrong here" bullcrap with a response anymore. Just because every girl that's ever given you a chance was a complete trashbag whore and later cheated on you, but you stayed with her because "hey, its 2017, everyone in like this!" doesn't mean that everyone should accept your "morality."


You realise there's a difference between cheating when you're in a committed relationship and single people sleeping around right? Most normal single people do it, especially in their 20s. It's called sewing your wild oats before you settle down and it's a lot better than those idiots who have only ever slept with their partner, get to 40, have a midlife crisis and cheat. The more people screwing the better i reckon.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I would not have expected Woods, of all people, to have been stupid enough to have allowed himself to be videotaped participating in a fucking WWE threesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SavoySuit said:


> where is all this happening now (other than 4chan)... the reddit sub is usless now.


It was in a vola chat room.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

T0M said:


> Fucking hell, this is getting out of hand.


Then use your left hand!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Why are thousands of straight men rushing to see Del Rio's dick :mj*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Don't let all these nudes distract you from the fact that Paige gives the worst blowjob of all time


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Gives new meaning to "Paige on upupdowndown"


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Plato said:


> I would not have expected Woods, of all people, to have been stupid enough to have allowed himself to be videotaped participating in a fucking WWE threesome.


A lot of book smart people are low in common sense. Saw that shit all the time in college.....and in the workplace.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Most of the Paige stuff has been taken down off of WrestlewiththePlot reddit. Looks like someone is making them crackdown. Glad I saved that shit.
> 
> :mj4


Probably the WWE has contacted Reddit about it. They can't have their divas being shown doing stuff little Bobby Jimmy and Stephanie kids can't see. Especially when they do everything they can to keep a squeaky clean image even go to depth of exploiting a dead child to keep that "image" intact.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Is there anyplace the videos ares till up?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Don't let all these nudes distract you from the fact that Paige gives the worst blowjob of all time


Have to agree.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Where did all this new stuff leak? Can't see it on reddit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Demolition119 said:


> A lot of book smart people are low in common sense. Saw that shit all the time in college.....and in the workplace.


You would be amazed at just how uncommon common sense really is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I think this is it now guys.

Those 'leakers' are probably just finding good look a likes and cropping the photos to make it seem like they're teasing something.

Besides Paige and the ONE Kaitlyn pic, there has been nothing.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



AbareKiller said:


> Is there anyplace the videos ares till up?


Pornhub


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

According to 4chan, this is the latest volafile room: au4fvu20


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



AbareKiller said:


> Is there anyplace the videos ares till up?


eroshare 

s66y0q18


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> I think this is it now guys.
> 
> Those 'leakers' are probably just finding good look a likes and cropping the photos to make it seem like they're teasing something.
> 
> Besides Paige and the ONE Kaitlyn pic, there has been nothing.


Maria's nude selfie got released few moments ago


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Need a link for that Summer rae look alike porn :book


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Well, this has definitely been one of the more, um, interesting weeks in my years as a wrestling fan.

Maddox doesn't wrestle anymore does he? I mean, I don't watch as much indy wrestling as others do but I watch enough and I haven't heard his name in forever. But if he did still wrestle, this guy would be the King of the Indies over night, lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I just took a nap, woke up, and came back to this thread. The range of emotions I had finding out those Summer/Mandy/Eva pics were fake.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Summer Rae's pics were taken down because THEY'RE FAKE! @Erik. has the links to the porn videos they came from. The moron behind this is trying to scam money out of people for fake pics. He's just desperate for attention at this point.*


So.. no more Sasha leaks?

:vincecry

issed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Need a link for that Summer rae look alike porn :book





Spoiler: Summer Faek lel



https://www.xvideos. com/video14542047/blonde_babe_sex_in_the_bathroom


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

I remember when Paige won the NXT title, she was so happy and proud to have made it. But It turns out she was carrying jizz the entire time. Such disrespect to the title smh.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This was disapoitning. Paige is not my type, but would have loved to see a full Del Rio vs. Paige video. 

This was very short too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Summer Rae's pics were taken down because THEY'RE FAKE! @Erik. has the links to the porn videos they came from. The moron behind this is trying to scam money out of people for fake pics. He's just desperate for attention at this point.*


That avi tho :cudi


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Dumb motherfuckers jerking off to FAKE SHIT. :lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

People getting excited by Maria nudes.... the bitch has done Playboy you've seen it before! :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Summer Faek lel


*Check your user cp :curry2*


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Haven't seen a thread with this much traffic since CM Punk walked out. :kobelol :banderas :yoda


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Been away for a few hours, anything new besides the fake summer pics released?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

https://i.4cdn.org/asp/1489867654679.webm


----------



## homer35h (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It's surprising that there where no rumors of any kind of the this happening. You would think somebody would have heard or said something? I mean its the wrestling business.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread is borderline asinine and disgusting. It was from the get go. But a Poll? What are you guys 12? Where's the appeal in all of this? Shot Maddox. He emotionally abused Paige if your not aware. He beat her from all insiders have said. But let's glorify this whole thing. Because sex tape. I mean maybe it's just me but I have no interest in watching or looking at any of the pics or vids. A lot of it what Paige did from a very moral and human stand point. Well let's just say she should be ashamed of herself. I'm starting to lose all sympathy for her. Considering how emotionally abusive the relationship was. She was prob trapped. And forced to these acts by the sick Maddox. I mean what kinda MSN forces their then GF to have sex with another man. And film it? That's sick. But screw the sex tape. The most shocking thing is she let that guy you know what on the title. That kids touched. I'm sorry but WWE can't have someone who would behave so recklessly like that. They have to fire her. They have no choice.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

-


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Someone calling themselves "Playboy" has leaked a whole bunch of Maryse nudes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> This thread is borderline asinine and disgusting. It was from the get go. But a Poll? What are you guys 12? Where's the appeal in all of this? Shot Maddox. He emotionally abused Paige if your not aware. He beat her from all insiders have said. But let's glorify this whole thing. Because sex tape. I mean maybe it's just me but I have no interest in watching or looking at any of the pics or vids. A lot of it what Paige did from a very moral and human stand point. Well let's just say she should be ashamed of herself. I'm starting to lose all sympathy for her. Considering how emotionally abusive the relationship was. She was prob trapped. And forced to these acts by the sick Maddox. I mean what kinda MSN forces their then GF to have sex with another man. And film it? That's sick. But screw the sex tape. The most shocking thing is she let that guy you know what on the title. That kids touched. I'm sorry but WWE can't have someone who would behave so recklessly like that. They have to fire her. They have no choice.


:focus


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah, at first it was kinda funny. But after I saw that shit with the NXT belt, she's gotta go.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> Someone calling themselves "Playboy" has leaked a whole bunch of Maryse nudes


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> This thread is borderline asinine and disgusting. It was from the get go. But a Poll? What are you guys 12? Where's the appeal in all of this? Shot Maddox. He emotionally abused Paige if your not aware. He beat her from all insiders have said. But let's glorify this whole thing. Because sex tape. I mean maybe it's just me but I have no interest in watching or looking at any of the pics or vids. A lot of it what Paige did from a very moral and human stand point. Well let's just say she should be ashamed of herself. I'm starting to lose all sympathy for her. Considering how emotionally abusive the relationship was. She was prob trapped. And forced to these acts by the sick Maddox. I mean what kinda MSN forces their then GF to have sex with another man. And film it? That's sick. But screw the sex tape. The most shocking thing is she let that guy you know what on the title. That kids touched. I'm sorry but WWE can't have someone who would behave so recklessly like that. They have to fire her. They have no choice.


Dude, get off your high horse.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> This thread is borderline asinine and disgusting.


Stop white knighting, don't like it? Then don't come into the thread, simple :draper2


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

^ I don't think 3ku1 is a dude, pal.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> Someone calling themselves "Playboy" has leaked a whole bunch of Maryse nudes


I see what you did there.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


>


Just google search them. They are on the internet. It was when she was younger though.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Strategize said:


> Yeah, at first it was kinda funny. But after I saw that shit with the NXT belt, she's gotta go.


*She crossed the line, this slut has to go, kids have touched that belt, it isn't funny anymore.*


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> I see what you did there.




Oh shit, I just picked up on it lmao  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homer35h (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

You can't fire her for this.Mickie James works for the company and she has done xxx stuff. Remember it was hacked and should have never been put out to the public.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ I don't think 3ku1 is a dude, pal.


I use "dude" regardless of gender. I'm all about that equality lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> This thread is borderline asinine and disgusting. It was from the get go. But a Poll? What are you guys 12? Where's the appeal in all of this? Shot Maddox. He emotionally abused Paige if your not aware. *He beat her from all insiders have said.* But let's glorify this whole thing. Because sex tape. I mean maybe it's just me but I have no interest in watching or looking at any of the pics or vids. A lot of it what Paige did from a very moral and human stand point. Well let's just say she should be ashamed of herself. I'm starting to lose all sympathy for her. Considering how emotionally abusive the relationship was. She was prob trapped. And forced to these acts by the sick Maddox. I mean what kinda MSN forces their then GF to have sex with another man. And film it? That's sick. But screw the sex tape. The most shocking thing is she let that guy you know what on the title. That kids touched. I'm sorry but WWE can't have someone who would behave so recklessly like that. They have to fire her. They have no choice.


Show me these insiders that say that Maddox beat her. That's news to me and many of us here, I bet. :shrug


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



homer35h said:


> You can't fire her for this.Mickie James works for the company and she has done xxx stuff. Remember it was hacked and should have never been put out to the public.


Mickie James videos happened before she was in WWE, Mickie James also didn't have her fuck buddy blast a load on her face and a WWE Championship belt


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



RLStern said:


> *She crossed the line, this slut has to go, kids have touched that belt, it isn't funny anymore.*


Agreed, the whole belt nut shot was unnecessary. If nothing else was gonna get her terminated the belt money shot sure sealed her fate.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



homer35h said:


> You can't fire her for this.Mickie James works for the company and she has done xxx stuff. Remember it was hacked and should have never been put out to the public.


I don't recall Mickie James disgracing a WWE Championship in a sexual manner...


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



homer35h said:


> You can't fire her for this.Mickie James works for the company and she has done xxx stuff. Remember it was hacked and should have never been put out to the public.


*
Mickie never did videos, those were modelling pics. and she sure as hell never filmed herself getting cummed on with the title.*


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Show me these insiders that say that Maddox beat her. That's news to me and many of us here, I bet. :shrug


Yeah Maddox beats her but she looked so happy shoving foreign objects inside her ass for him in those videos. :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

These shops keep getting better and better :bryanlol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



RLStern said:


> *This fucking bitch, having a guy cum on the title, kids have held that title, this fucking cunt.
> 
> And yes, that's the same belt used for the signings, as WWE has multiple championship belts, one for TV and the other the wrestler keeps for signings & public appearance, so that is in the fact the same one she held at the signings.
> 
> Fire this whore :tripsscust*


blech....now that you mention it, yeah. 

hopefully they threw that belt into the wash and chose "superwash" to get rid of any "pearl necklaces" that remained.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige the "anti-diva". What a load of BS. LMAO, at least Sunny owned up to her sluttiness.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Sex sells.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



RLStern said:


> *
> Mickie never did videos, those were modelling pics. and she sure as hell never filmed herself getting cummed on with the title.*


Mickie has a video taking the BBC.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Miesha Tate just dropped a pic.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Mickie has a video taking the BBC.


which is fake


----------



## homer35h (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



RLStern said:


> *
> Mickie never did videos, those were modelling pics. and she sure as hell never filmed herself getting cummed on with the title.*[/QUOTE
> 
> The cheerleader? Locker Room?


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> This thread is borderline asinine and disgusting. It was from the get go. But a Poll? What are you guys 12? Where's the appeal in all of this? Shot Maddox. He emotionally abused Paige if your not aware. He beat her from all insiders have said. But let's glorify this whole thing. Because sex tape. I mean maybe it's just me but I have no interest in watching or looking at any of the pics or vids. A lot of it what Paige did from a very moral and human stand point. Well let's just say she should be ashamed of herself. I'm starting to lose all sympathy for her. Considering how emotionally abusive the relationship was. She was prob trapped. And forced to these acts by the sick Maddox. I mean what kinda MSN forces their then GF to have sex with another man. And film it? That's sick. But screw the sex tape. The most shocking thing is she let that guy you know what on the title. That kids touched. I'm sorry but WWE can't have someone who would behave so recklessly like that. They have to fire her. They have no choice.


Do you have any sources that brad beat her?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Mickie has a video taking the BBC.


*I've seen that video, doesn't look like her.*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kimwun said:


> Do you have any sources that brad beat her?


Doubt it. He/she makes up random shit all the time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Another Paige topless pic is out.

:lmao


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Another Paige topless pic is out.
> 
> :lmao


Lol nothing is showing up in the new section of WWTP.

You must be on 4chan.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm fully aware that the belt could have been washed clean afterwards, but the same can be said about the dildo she shoved up her ass. She used the belt as part of a sex act and then had no issue letting kids hold it. That's fucking sick. Imagine an 8 year old version of IslesFan getting pics taken touching that belt. The poor kid would likely post the pics all over their social media and show the pics their friends and then this shit drops. People need not be naive and think that kids aren't fully aware this is happening. The poor kid would be made of fun of for years. It would stick with them all through their school years.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Former WWE writer comments on Paige/Xavier:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842817525180252161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843091854304464897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843095703236886529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843095965338931200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843099078892359681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843099672810020864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843100535796498432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843105054542520320


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Lol nothing is showing up in the new section of WWTP.
> 
> You must be on 4chan.


WWTP got threatened by reddit admins so rather then having the entire sub banned the mods nuked everything


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Alberto Del Rio is the new Kerri, might want to get tested for fleas


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Wait there's a pic with the title belt? I didn't see that one.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Another Paige topless pic is out.
> 
> :lmao


I checked the reddit and 4chan link posted here, not seeing this, can you link me dude?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> I checked the reddit and 4chan link posted here, not seeing this, can you link me dude?


It was in a vola chat, but isn't there anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Welp, time to close up shop boys. Cease and desist orders have been handed out to multiple sites.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This was fun while it lasted. So much better than the Road to WM has been.

:mj2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Guy is apparently waiting for shit to calm down, cause the second its mentioned the pics/vids are leaked without permission the FBI gets involved or something :/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I just want to see what WWE's response is going to be, are they going to keep it quiet and release her or are they going to make a statement and release her.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige is a made woman. With the Rock movie no way she would get fired,besides if they did fire her this would just give the leak more publicity. She will continue getting downside pay and WWE will quietly release her in 3-4 years and hope it fly's under radar. She probably never gonna be in a WWE ring again though cause of the Wellness and Berto stuff.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

4chan thread is indeed kaput. I wonder if the whole "more nudes released at 22:00" mention will come to pass, though?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Haha Madox taping himself taping Paige on top of Xavier!

Still not a whore right?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> I just want to see what WWE's response is going to be, are they going to keep it quiet and release her or are they going to make a statement and release her.


You think outside the Wrestling world, someone gives two fucks?
They will keep quiet and let her contract expire.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige done coke on the belt?


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Paige done coke on the belt?


She snorted something from the belt beginning with "c" but it wasn't coke.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843155092815712257


Those replies tho.
















Also saw the screenshot of this dude posting the money shot on the mom's twitter. Savage and ruthless as fuck.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



kariverson said:


> Haha Madox taping himself taping Paige on top of Xavier!
> 
> Still not a whore right?


I'll tell you why. It's because Paige is my waifu. We haven't met yet, but once she gets to know me, she'll know that I'M the only person who will be true to her and will treat her the way she deserves to be treated. She would be my princess. We could watch anime together and play D&D in my parents' basement with my friends who will be so jealous of me. Go ahead and laugh, I'm moving out soon. Lionsgate and The Weinstein Company are looking at a screenplay of mine. I'm going to be the next Chris Nolan and we'll see who's laughing when you're paying tickets to see my blockbuster movies.
When it comes down to it, Xavier simply doesn't deserve her. He's not good enough. My Paige got manipulated into having sex with him and she 100% regrets it, I know this for a fact. Otherwise, she would have saved her virginity for me. Paige and I have a connection that you could never understand. And Brad? He isn't an honorable person. He's the ringleader in all of this, but he's already lost his job so he's already got what he deserved. And if I'm being honest, he deserves worse for corrupting Paige. Brad and Xavier violated her innocence and chastity and they both deserve to be unemployed at the very least.
You're all laughing now, but you don't understand and you never will. Once Paige gives me a chance, you'll all see.
(I can only assume that this is the dominating thought process of the vast majority of these people tweeting viciously at Xavier)


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Paige done coke on the belt?


Worse. Jizz.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Thecreepygeek said:


> She snorted something from the belt beginning with "c" but it wasn't coke.


Well, I mean that's what I thought.

So not sure what the ex-writer is saying when he said snorting coke off WWE branded merchandise.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It was a fun and hilarious ride while it lasted. :lol


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Well, I mean that's what I thought.
> 
> So not sure what the ex-writer is saying when he said snorting coke off WWE branded merchandise.



He must have never seen a C-shot before. If it was a coke party WWE's wellness policy will be brought into question again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Thecreepygeek said:


> He must have never seen a C-shot before. If it was a coke party WWE's wellness policy will be brought into question again.


I thought that's why she got suspended in the first place, Cocaine use?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



foc said:


> Former WWE writer comments on Paige/Xavier:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842817525180252161
> ...



But I thought she no longer was a WWE employee? 


Anyway, the only one to feel any sort of backlash(if it does happen) is Xavier woods.

And I wouldn't keep them in the back just for this. This is an amazing opportunity for the New Day to actually have a real entertaining segment once again. :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Well, I mean that's what I thought.
> 
> So not sure what the ex-writer is saying when he said snorting coke off WWE branded merchandise.


Was comparing the jizz on the belt to what Flair would have been doing with the big gold belt and how that would probably have leaked had they had camera phones back in the day, christ could you imagine some of the shit we'd have if they had camera phones back then through the Attitude-RA Eras? kada


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> I thought that's why she got suspended in the first place, Cocaine use?


I thought she was on the same body building drugs ADL was using at the time because they were both caught at the same time, and they train together.
These pics are from 2013, they might not text NXT stars, ive no idea.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> But I thought she no longer was a WWE employee?


Shes still employed shes just been injured so hasn't been on TV for a year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sweggeh said:


> Worse. Jizz.


I think I'm going to throw up :lol. Paige Paige Paige


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Paige done coke on the belt?


I haven't see that one but I did saw one where she held the NXT women belt that had Maddox semen on it.

If anyone has that pic of Paige doing coke drop it on my pm :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> People doubting its Summer, believe me its definitely her. The detectives at WrestleWithThePlot have broken it down by looking at her ears, her hair, the side of her face, even her god damn calves. Nothing gets past those guys when it comes to identifying people in leaked nudes.
> 
> I feel sorry for her, but again Im left wondering wtf are these people doing recording this shit.


Its not. Its a screenshot of a video of some other blonde getting banged. "Blonde babe sex in the bathroom" on xvideos, linked by someone in the comment section on reddit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Was comparing the jizz on the belt to what Flair would have been doing with the big gold belt and how that would probably have leaked had they had camera phones back in the day, christ could you imagine some of the shit we'd have if they had camera phones back then through the Attitude-RA Eras? kada


Shawn Michaels smashing Sunny for coke. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Lol nothing is showing up in the new section of WWTP.
> 
> You must be on 4chan.


I'm in 4chan and I haven't seen anything new besides since the Eva fakes


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SonnenChael said:


> I'll tell you why. It's because Paige is my waifu. We haven't met yet, but once she gets to know me, she'll know that I'M the only person who will be true to her and will treat her the way she deserves to be treated. She would be my princess. We could watch anime together and play D&D in my parents' basement with my friends who will be so jealous of me. Go ahead and laugh, I'm moving out soon. Lionsgate and The Weinstein Company are looking at a screenplay of mine. I'm going to be the next Chris Nolan and we'll see who's laughing when you're paying tickets to see my blockbuster movies.
> When it comes down to it, Xavier simply doesn't deserve her. He's not good enough. My Paige got manipulated into having sex with him and she 100% regrets it, I know this for a fact. Otherwise, she would have saved her virginity for me. Paige and I have a connection that you could never understand. And Brad? He isn't an honorable person. He's the ringleader in all of this, but he's already lost his job so he's already got what he deserved. And if I'm being honest, he deserves worse for corrupting Paige. Brad and Xavier violated her innocence and chastity and they both deserve to be unemployed at the very least.
> You're all laughing now, but you don't understand and you never will. Once Paige gives me a chance, you'll all see.
> (I can only assume that this is the dominating thought process of the vast majority of these people tweeting viciously at Xavier)


You must go through a tequila and cocaine fueled del rio before you call Paige your waifu


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah I take back everything I said about Summer being in that video. I was wrong. It was a fake. A very convincing fake, but still a fake.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> You must go through a tequila and cocaine fueled del rio before you call Paige your waifu


Relax, just found this on reddit and it was funny to me, pal, fits to any waifu claiming neckbearded virgin *tips fedora. :sk


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Has anyone ever suffered the level of total humiliation in the WWWF/WWF/WWE that Paige has in the last 24 hours?

(Not including Snuka or Benoit type of stuff which was also embarrassing.)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ygor said:


> Has anyone ever suffered the level of total humiliation in the WWWF/WWF/WWE that Paige has in the last 24 hours?
> 
> (Not including Snuka or Benoit type of stuff which was also embarrassing.)


No gotta feel sorry for her. Despite all her actions. Imagine pretty much everyone seeing you at your worst and vulnerable. Her responsibility though. The stuff she did is shocking. You always thought Paige was a bit rough around the edges. Her whole image etc. But she always seemed genuinely down to earth. This really exposes her Core. I do think though being in such a emotionally abusive relationship. It makes you feel trapped. So I'm not saying Paige is not a whore for this stuff. Bit She was a victim in all of this. Xavier Woods of it is him. He needs to be released by WWE imo. But I'm sure he won't. They'll just keep Him Quiet. And just send out The rest of ND. I'm sure Vince is not happy about the belt thing though. Considering how many family and kids corporations they publically trade with. Kids have prob touched that belt. I'm sure Vince we'll take appropriate course of action.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SonnenChael said:


> Relax, just found this on reddit and it was funny to me, pal, fits to any waifu claiming neckbearded virgin *tips fedora. :sk


Heh, I'm just having some fun here. 

I'm​ only here because the hacker said he had leaks of Asuka.. 


But all I've seen is Paige and some fake Summer Rae video lmao


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What's the difference between Paige and a Microwave?

A Microwave doesn't brown your meat when you pull it out.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ygor said:


> Has anyone ever suffered the level of total humiliation in the WWWF/WWF/WWE that Paige has in the last 24 hours?
> 
> (Not including Snuka or Benoit type of stuff which was also embarrassing.)


I would high five her tbh looks like she knows how to have fun so I'm not so sure about humiliation?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Well, it was fun while it lasted, and I mean the comments here, not the pics

And we will always have a smilie for the ages :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

:focus:focus:focus:focus:focus


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Seth Grimes said:


> I would high five her tbh looks like she knows how to have fun so I'm not so sure about humiliation?


If I were to high five her I'd put gloves on first.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> glenwo2 said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought she no longer was a WWE employee?
> ...


 won't be for much longer. It's one thing to be a shank.I assume most female wrestlers are hoes that sleep around on the road.

But it's another thing to let a man ejaculate on the title belt.she needs to go!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They'll surface again. You can't stop the internet.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paige pics and videos are still up on Celebjihad FYI, but I'd recommend saving whatever you can before it gets taken down.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



MontyCora said:


> What's immoral about a consenting threesome?


You quoted something you didn't comprehend. It states it's not against the so called Morality Clause, and that's the focus of what I am saying. Not many go around promoting threesomes or dudsomes or whatever you want to call it, it really isn't a socially acceptable form of intercourse, it's not the threesome most people have in mind lol. The point is someone thinks Xavier or Paige is going to get in trouble even though it was consensual, and all I am saying is that it really shouldn't be punishable to this case as the leaking was borderline illegal. Don't record crap on a smartphone, send it and show it to people and then claim you were hacked, it's stupid. I could care less about the dudesome, it's not the point of the topic.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Bah gawd what a 24 hours in WF history :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That shit was great. I'm glad I got to spend it here.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Gotta be real, it was a good time.

Oi, and then comes Monday night.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

When the cuck has a bigger dick than the """""""bull"""""" :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Any updates? I fell back asleep


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm just glad people are finally appreciating The Brad Maddox as I always have.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If people don't think the Brooklyn crowd will react they're in for a shock. Shit's gonna be worse than Chicago


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CGS said:


> Bah gawd what a 24 hours in WF history :lmao


Truly one of the greatest nights in the history of our industry.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Paige pics and videos are still up on Celebjihad FYI, but I'd recommend saving whatever you can before it gets taken down.


It's been up over a day. Hundreds of not thousands have already saved the pics ans videos. It's over, Paige and the WWE can't do anything about it. They can get websites to take stuff down, but they'll keep resurfacing on hundreds of different sites at random for the rest of time. WWE lawyers and personnel can't hawk the whole web 24\7.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> If people don't think the Brooklyn crowd will react they're in for a shock. Shit's gonna be worse than Chicago


They'll be yelling CuM sPunk.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

When did video/pics take place? Was it pretty recently?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why would you wanna save that shit :lol? I feel dirty even being in this thread. Screw Maddox he's a violent sociopath. Paige is the Victim here. I'm sure Maddox leaked it allz


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Vince in his office right now after Hunter told him about the title getting jizzed on :fuckthis


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> If people don't think the Brooklyn crowd will react they're in for a shock. Shit's gonna be worse than Chicago


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Why would you wanna save that shit :lol? I feel dirty even being in this thread. Screw Maddox he's a violent sociopath. Paige is the Victim here. I'm sure Maddox leaked it allz


:heston :focus


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Why would you wanna save that shit :lol? I feel dirty even being in this thread. Screw Maddox he's a violent sociopath. Paige is the Victim here. I'm sure Maddox leaked it allz


Hey you came back! You're "sure"? LOL. jfc the naivety is off the charts. What makes Maddox "violent" or a "sociopath"? Are you triggered? Do you need help?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This has been great fun. I enjoyed sharing this experience with you, WF


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What did everyone think of Brad Maddox's dick?

I thought it was moderately impressive. I think the porn industry has given most people an unrealistic view of dick size, so they'll look at Brad Maddox's dick and think it's smaller, but it looked above average to me. Is he as big as me, no, but he's bigger than most. Certainly bigger than tiny Seth Rollins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> What did everyone think of Brad Maddox's dick?
> 
> I thought it was moderately impressive. I think the porn industry has given most people an unrealistic view of dick size, so they'll look at Brad Maddox's dick and think it's smaller, but it looked above average to me. Is he as big as me, no, but he's bigger than most. Certainly bigger than tiny Seth Rollins.


:lmao :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> What did everyone think of Brad Maddox's dick?
> 
> I thought it was moderately impressive. I think the porn industry has given most people an unrealistic view of dick size, so they'll look at Brad Maddox's dick and think it's smaller, but it looked above average to me. Is he as big as me, no, but he's bigger than most. Certainly bigger than tiny Seth Rollins.


Get lost, Brad. Haven't you got some other lame home made porn to leak?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Will Charlotte get a you tasted Maddox chant? Considering she was the last person to hold the same NXT belt Paige did.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Been out for about 6 hours. Any updates? Summer leaks?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> What did everyone think of Brad Maddox's dick?
> 
> I thought it was moderately impressive. I think the porn industry has given most people an unrealistic view of dick size, so they'll look at Brad Maddox's dick and think it's smaller, but it looked above average to me. Is he as big as me, no, but he's bigger than most. Certainly bigger than tiny Seth Rollins.


:ha




:trumpout


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This is nothing like Rollins dickgate Seth didn't have a video of him banging a fellow employee as another was sat nekkid taking closeups, getting jizzed in the face or having someone jizz on the WWE Championship, or having a vid of him diddling his arse with a dildo. You can't compare these 2 things


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Enjoy your ban.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@Headliner


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Why would you wanna save that shit :lol? I feel dirty even being in this thread. Screw Maddox he's a violent sociopath. Paige is the Victim here. I'm sure Maddox leaked it allz



[emoji52][emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> What did everyone think of Brad Maddox's dick?
> 
> I thought it was moderately impressive. I think the porn industry has given most people an unrealistic view of dick size, so they'll look at Brad Maddox's dick and think it's smaller, but it looked above average to me. Is he as big as me, no, but he's bigger than most. Certainly bigger than tiny Seth Rollins.


Nice try Brad


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

today was a good day


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Like I said, WWE can send as many cease and desists as they want, they can't stop the internet, lol....


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

1 day and still this many lurkers :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Don't post pics in the thread. Theirs already links in the OP


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Don't post pics in the thread. Theirs already links in the OP


They've had to take them off that reddit now.

fappening still has em tho..


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

After 224 pages, somebody NOW posts a pick.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> @Headliner







:trumpout


----------



## TheMadOx (Mar 19, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> After 224 pages, somebody NOW posts a pick.



We can't post pics here or something?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Mods are sleeping today lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:duck


I like this guy @TheMadOx


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :trumpout


:lmao WTF this the first time I heard this.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@TheMadOx


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> :lmao WTF this the first time I heard this.


Was all over the radio in the mid 90's. Mans Canadian did you know


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ellthom said:


> Mods are sleeping today lol


Of course some of them has to get their arm rest after the last 24 hours That passed by.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

MadOx is runnin' wild, brothers! :evans

On an unrelated note, Amanda Seyfried has been revealed to have been leaked as well. Definitely a pleasant surprise, considering I view her as one of the most gorgeous chicks on the damned planet. <3

Apparently Miesha Tate, Rachel Riley, Holly Willoughby and Selena Gomez have been floated around 4chan as being potential leaks, too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can you any admin ban that Madox guy before they close the thread?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Welp its over its been a good run


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> MadOx is runnin' wild, brothers! :evans
> 
> On an unrelated note, Amanda Seyfried has been revealed to have been leaked as well. Definitely a pleasant surprise, considering I view her as one of the most gorgeous chicks on the damned planet. <3
> 
> Apparently Miesha Tate, Riley Reid, Holly Willoughby and Selena Gomez have been floated around 4chan as being potential leaks, too.


I'm still waiting on them Asuka leaks :book


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Of course some of them has to get their arm rest after the last 24 hours That passed by.


Must have arms bigger than Steiner by now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> I'm still waiting on them Asuka leaks :book


The only Asian that gives me yellow fever is Chelsea Aryn Miller. :woolcock

Had no idea that Asuka was a potential leak, though.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Must have arms bigger than Steiner by now


Or the genetic jackhammer.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> MadOx is runnin' wild, brothers! :evans
> 
> On an unrelated note, Amanda Seyfried has been revealed to have been leaked as well. Definitely a pleasant surprise, considering I view her as one of the most gorgeous chicks on the damned planet. <3
> 
> Apparently Miesha Tate, Riley Reid, Holly Willoughby and Selena Gomez have been floated around 4chan as being potential leaks, too.


Riley Reid :lmao

What could possibly be leaked about her that could shock any body in the world. Last time I seen footage of her she was enjoying a 6 man bbc bukkake


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The only Asian that gives me yellow fever is Chelsea Aryn Miller. :woolcock
> 
> Had no idea that Asuka was a potential leak, though.


Think those rumours were shot down, along with the Sasha ones that were mentioned too. Lot's of people just getting excited and speculating I think. Or wishful thinking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Riley Reid :lmao
> 
> What could possibly be leaked about her that could shock any body in the world. Last time I seen footage of her she was enjoying a 6 man bbc bukkake


Fuck, I meant to say Rachel Riley. :chlol

My bad, it's just that scourging for smut has put my mindset fully into horndog mode. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Madox :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ellthom said:


> Think those rumours were shot down, along with *the Sasha ones that were mentioned too*. Lot's of people just getting excited and speculating I think. Or wishful thinking.


Don't tell @Legit BOSS 8*D


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck, I meant to say Rachel Riley. :chlol
> 
> My bad, it's just that scourging for smut has put my mindset fully into horndog mode. :lol


:duck

Had a idea that is what you meant

A Miesha Tate video though 

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Please, nobody be as stupid as that idiot TheMadOx was and post nudity. Otherwise you'll just be banned permanently.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Even Flow said:


> Please, nobody be as stupid as that idiot TheMadOx was and post nudity. Otherwise you'll just be banned permanently.


dude, half this forum has avatars or signatures of complete skanks. Including you. Really not that different from nudity.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :duck
> 
> Had a idea that is what you meant
> 
> ...


Liz Gillies is rumored as a potential leak, too. :done


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> dude, half this forum has avatars or signatures of complete skanks. Including you. Really not that different from nudity.


You have not got the slightest idea what the word skank means basement boy

:trumpout


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> MadOx is runnin' wild, brothers! :evans
> 
> On an unrelated note, Amanda Seyfried has been revealed to have been leaked as well. Definitely a pleasant surprise, considering I view her as one of the most gorgeous chicks on the damned planet. <3
> 
> Apparently Miesha Tate, Rachel Riley, Holly Willoughby and* Selena Gomez* have been floated around 4chan as being potential leaks, too.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread is hell.



God Of Anger Juno said:


> I'm still waiting on them Asuka leaks :book






Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Had no idea that Asuka was a potential leak, though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@Rowdy Yates and @Teh Kok :










Sauce: https://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726001277


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Apparently *Miesha Tate, Rachel Riley, Holly Willoughby* have been floated around 4chan as being potential leaks, too.


Whenever those drop please notify me ASAP! :cudi


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> This thread is hell.


I had no idea about her being mentioned until only around a half hour ago. I sincerely doubt that she has any and even if she did, I wouldn't dig for them considering she does nothing for me in regard to looks.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TheMadOx said:


> We can't post pics here or something?


No, no nude pics or pictures of nudity allowed.

And going off your username, I feel like you made an account just for that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> Whenever those drop please notify me ASAP! :cudi


I'll keep my eyes open, considering I had no idea who Holly was up until a little while ago and have found her to be a tasty treat. :yum:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Hilarious stuff. She can take a cock I'll give her that.. Taking a facial is also quality. She's a dumb bitch though..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread will go down as one of(if not, the) Greatest Threads in WF HISTORY!! :lol :lol :lol

The Level of WIN here is GREATER than that of :trump and that's saying something.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'll keep my eyes open, considering I had no idea who Holly was up until a little while ago and have found her to be a tasty treat. :yum:


Thanks brother!

Ahh Holly Willoughby, Britain's hidden treasure.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Cherry Bomb / TNA's Allie has been leaked, though the leaked pic in question is from a few years ago.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

does this mean new day wonr be hosts of wrestlemania now?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843242568171380736


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

10 for his entire body

that ass
that dick

let me fuck you Brad, or fuck me!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Rowdy Yates and @Teh Kok :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picture is blocked.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

^ Hidden_Flaw, I'm sure they'll still proceed with the New Day hosting WM.


So far there's been no action taken but we'll just have to see in the coming(or is it CUMMING) weeks what transpires.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I was on the opinion that Paige shouldn't get reprimanded, but allowing that guy to jizz on the title! Wow.

That is so disrespectful...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

if one day paige does a youshoot then i hope and i pray to god somebody asks her "how big is batistas dick"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Nolo King said:


> I was on the opinion that Paige shouldn't get reprimanded, but allowing that guy to jizz on the title! Wow.
> 
> That is so disrespectful...


I know, right?

I mean...I thought Alundra Blayze(Madusa in WCW) dumping the Women's Title in the trash on LIVE TV was disrespectful.

But this goes WAAY BEYOND that and makes what Blayze did seem very tame in comparison.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843242568171380736


COWARDS!!

Just kidding we all knew they weren't showing up in Brooklyn lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843242568171380736


So much for selling New Day Ice Cream.

It seems that Paige got an early sample of it, though there was no ICE to it. :lmao 


WWE is doing the right thing here.

However, this will NOT go away until Xavier appears on RAW and takes his lumps from the Audience. They can keep them off until Wrestlemania and the crowd will still get on Xavier.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Nolo King said:


> I was on the opinion that Paige shouldn't get reprimanded, but allowing that guy to jizz on the title! Wow.
> 
> That is so disrespectful...


This.. She could have be pissed on and got less heat from WWE than what she's going to get for letting someone dump their load on the NXT Title.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

wait till they get to canada "you screwed paige you screwed paige"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The New Day not being there is just gonna make Brooklyn want to get even rowdier.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I dont think Asuka, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Ember Moon or any female wrestler wants to be NxT champion after what occured today.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843242568171380736


Great move WWE. Now the fans can chant "WE WANT NEW DAY" each week until they show up. :trips7


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



The Dazzler said:


> Holy shit, Kaitlyn and Summer leaks coming. :Tripslick


*Wakes up and reads new updates*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Et hem.. As someone late to the party.. Where is the stream of "news" stream in from? I checked /b/ but nodda


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I dont think Asuka, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Ember Moon or any female wrestler wants to be NxT champion after what occured today.


How do you know, that this not happened for the world title or ic title for example?
Or even UFC belt.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> How do you know, that not happened for world title or ic title for example?
> Or even UFC belt.


It could have but there aren't pictures or proof someone dumped a hot load on them.. Rumors are one thing.. Pics.. Yeah.. That's a visual no female in NXT are going to get out of their mind.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This guy is really upset about having those leaked videos and pics taken down before he could download them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Teh Kok said:


> picture is blocked.


Thread was closed. :\

A new one is up, though:


Spoiler: Sauciness



https://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726037721



Rachel Weisz has been leaked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

JTG still has no chill


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843248272042942464


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843242568171380736


Just an FYI on this: the actual new story is just that former writers tweets posted previously. Basically saying "It may be smart for WWE to do this"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> How do you know, that this not happened for the world title or ic title for example?
> Or even UFC belt.


Are you trying to normalize the thought of blasting a load on a championship belt? because I am pretty sure Maddox and Paige got that market covered. Like I said earlier how an idea like this even came into their minds is beyond me and just smh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Et hem.. As someone late to the party.. Where is the stream of "news" stream in from? I checked /b/ but nodda





Spoiler: Sauciness



https://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726037721


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> How do you know, that this not happened for the world title or ic title for example?
> Or even UFC belt.


Shit you are right....



Fuck I dont think I wanna be champion in any industry that awards you with belts.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Still 4 more Paige videos to go. One of them is a Footjob video and another is a Piss video.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I dont think Asuka, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Ember Moon or any female wrestler wants to be NxT champion after what occured today.


Most women that win the title kiss it, think about that for a second.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

231 pages. Holyshit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



reyfan said:


> Most women that win the title kiss it, think about that for a second.


Did Orton ever bang a reigning women´s champ? Better sperm than poop. I can´t believe I just typed that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



LPPrince said:


> The New Day not being there is just gonna make Brooklyn want to get even rowdier.


It's going to make any city demand to see New Day. 

Just let Xavier go out there and take his lumps from the crowd so we can all move on.

Hell...he might even be able to make a PG-version(if possible) of this situation into a humorous segment that the Adults will get but will(hopefully) go completely over the kids' heads.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Have there been any leaks since yesterday? Would love a PM if so. 



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Still 4 more Paige videos to go. One of them is a Footjob video.


Was that legit? The one I saw had a tattoo on the woman's foot that I'm pretty sure Paige doesn't have if here wikifeet page is accurate.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> JTG still has no chill
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843248272042942464


Holy crap! Xavier morphed into R-Truth!!! 

It's a CON-SPIRACY!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So I just saw a Allie nude pic. Is it legit? It looks Legit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

93 pages....fucking hell.

Outside of any TV/PPV event...is this a record?

It doesn't look like slowing down either. Incredible.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So I just saw a Allie nude pic. Is it legit? It looks Legit.


It's legit, but was from a few years ago. A Daffney pic leaked too, but was also from a few years ago.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I gotta say, whoever faked those Alexa pictures did a damn good job. Hella convincing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Tis a bountiful harvest indeed.....

May the Father of Understanding continue to guide the hands of those who tirelessly till the soil for these gifts.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's legit, but was from a few years ago. A Daffney pic leaked too, but was also from a few years ago.












Was hoping it was new so we can get this amazing thread going again with some new leaks. This damn hacker teases Kaitlyn pics then takes his sweet ass time releasing them. Just release all of them already, I mean seriously.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I hope these leaks end. Even though it's just Paige :lol. The girls been humiliated enough. I think you hard up lot have got enough thrills for one day.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> It's going to make any city demand to see New Day.
> 
> Just let Xavier go out there and take his lumps from the crowd so we can all move on.
> 
> Hell...he might even be able to make a PG-version(if possible) of this situation into a humorous segment that the Adults will get but will(hopefully) go completely over the kids' heads.


It almost seems like a loose/loose if he comes out theyll chant if he doesnt they may spend the whole show chanting... maybe send him out in a dark segment? I dunno lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> I hope these leaks end. Even though it's just Paige :lol. The girls been humiliated enough. I think you hard up lot have got enough thrills for one day.


Something about naive girls is entertaining. What did she expect to happen by allowing people to film her getting wrecked? By two dudes at once at that. That they were gonna save it to show their grandchildren of what it was like in the 2017's?? Somewhere in her stupid frame of mind by allowing it to be filmed she got off on it being seen by others. 

Taking nudes, filming sex, and tossing it on the internet or allowing others to isn't bright. Was her privacy invaded? Hard to say.. The minute she let a 3rd party whip out cameras and camcorders filming 3 inches away from the cock slamming her pussy she gave up any rights she has..


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> I hope these leaks end. Even though it's just Paige :lol. The girls been humiliated enough. I think you hard up lot have got enough thrills for one day.


Surely, you're disgusted by your visitors Paige with all of the ass pics of Alexa and tits of Trish. gtfo you hypocrite.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Corey said:


> I gotta say, whoever faked those Alexa pictures did a damn good job. Hella convincing.


Yeah happy they where fake much rather see her every week then it stop at nudes.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I still never understood the reason for taking nude pictures or filming while having sex. Why are you recording that, are you gonna beat off to your own self or something.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ElTerrible said:


> Did Orton ever bang a reigning women´s champ? Better sperm than poop. I can´t believe I just typed that.


If he did i hope there'sopcorn pics and vids for uh....research purpose's....


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TheLapsedFan said:


> Surely, you're disgusted by your visitors Paige with all of the ass pics of Alexa and tits of Trish. gtfo you hypocrite.


In defense of a friend the things she tends to post are never career ending this could very well be plus She (the person you where quoting) has never posted nudes.Now that does not mean I have not seen or looked at the Paige nudes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Whens Ron Jeremy tapping Paige?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread is proof that Paige IS a draw. :lmao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So the full Maria nude pic is out. It's alright not better then her Playboys though. Can I just get Kaitlyn/Celeste already? I've been waiting since NXT season 3.:frown2:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Can I just get Kaitlyn/Celeste already?


But will it be Kaitlyn, WWE superstar from years ago, or Celeste Braun, fit as fuck bodybuilder?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DX-Superkick said:


> But will it be Kaitlyn, WWE superstar from years ago, or Celeste Braun, fit as fuck bodybuilder?


They showed a preview with her Boobs and Vag covered. She looked pretty good to me. It looks like a older pic not what she's done to herself recently.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



> Did Orton ever bang a reigning women´s champ?


Heard gossip he was the one banging Mickie James NOT Cena and threatened to kick Kenny's ass if he namedroped him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So the full Maria nude pic is out. It's alright not better then her Playboys though. Can I just get Kaitlyn/Celeste already? I've been waiting since NXT season 3.:frown2:


link?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> link?


It's up on r/WrestleWithThePlot right now. It's not the best quality though a little blurry.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Heard gossip he was the one banging Mickie James NOT Cena and threatened to kick Kenny's ass if he namedroped him.



Mickie admitted on Lilian Garcias podcast she had a relationship with Cena. Though I don't doubt something with Orton could have went on prior to that.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So the full Maria nude pic is out. It's alright not better then her Playboys though. Can I just get Kaitlyn/Celeste already? I've been waiting since NXT season 3.:frown2:


Where dear sir! Where?

EDIT: nevermind, saw your previous post. It's true, not so great. Plus, it may not even be her.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

can someone pm me the new link where they are being posted


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If there really is a piss tape yet to drop, Paige is beyond done


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I also heard that the leaker that released all the Paige vids is now having cold feet with the blowjob comp because he thinks Paige will be fired because of the cumming on the title thing.









Now this guy has morals? You can't make this shit up.


I also heard the Kaitlynn Pic is from a totally different person and it's up in the air if it will ever be released.









These hackers really are bitches.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why does Paige have sex fully dressed? :hmm


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> I don't want a woman that had sex before. That's a _whore_.





Sufferin Succotash said:


> well said. Part of being a man is keeping your woman in line. If you don't, she won't respect you, and will cheat on you.


 


_I'm happy all of you guys have had fun with this...but I think us girls deserve some fun too...where are the naked pics/videos of the hot superstars??? _


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Christ, just seen the pic of some guy blowing his load on Paige's face and the NXT title.. WWE is in full damage control mode now trying to clean up this mess!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Why does Paige have sex fully dressed? :hmm


Because it was her house


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Whole situation feels like "surprised, but not really surprised" if that makes sense?? lol..

Definitely worse overall than what happened with Seth Rollins.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Why does Paige have sex fully dressed? :hmm


The real question is why did Maddox film vertically?



DeadGirl Inc said:


> _I'm happy all of you guys have had fun with this...but I think us girls deserve some fun too...where are the naked pics/videos of the hot superstars??? _


I agree, if there are no Braun Strowman leaks I'm gonna commit! :nash


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Why does Paige have sex fully dressed? :hmm


Asking the real questions


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DeadGirl Inc said:


> _I'm happy all of you guys have had fun with this...but I think us girls deserve some fun too...where are the naked pics/videos of the hot superstars??? _


Xavier Woods' dick is exposed for a few seconds before Paige rides him. So there's that, I guess.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



> I'm happy all of you guys have had fun with this...but I think us girls deserve some fun too...where are the naked pics/videos of the hot superstars???


Best we can get is Seth Rollins :leo


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Miss Sally said:


> Christ, just seen the pic of some guy blowing his load on Paige's face and the NXT title.. *WWE is in full damage control mode now trying to clean up this mess!*


They can start by burning the title.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So the Summer Rae stuff was fake? :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Captain Edd said:


> So the Summer Rae stuff was fake? :mj2


Yup. :'(

The pics of her in question were shopped from a porno on xvideo.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The real question is if this will make it into her movie.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Best we can get is Seth Rollins :leo


_Oh I'm sure we can do better than that :lol

Where are naked Roman, Rocky, Randy, Miz, Ziggler, big cass...*???*_ :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

No male nudes. LOVE it.

:drose


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Why does Paige have sex fully dressed? :hmm


Isn't it obvious? She probably has sex 6-10 times a day in every single place she goes. It would be too much work to take off all your clothes every single time. She's the Quickie Queen it seems.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

No nude (8*D) developments have been happening in /b/, just several suggestive pics. However, during my search, I stumbled upon this cute little nugget of one of WF's patron saints:










:sk


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> No male nudes. LOVE it.
> 
> :drose


_I would have thought HBK would have some somewhere given the reputation he had back in the day :lol_


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Total Divas next season just became must watch TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DeadGirl Inc said:


> _I would have thought HBK would have some somewhere given the reputation he had back in the day :lol_


He did pose in that mag, but thankfully didn't pose nude. *Whew*. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DeadGirl Inc said:


> _Oh I'm sure we can do better than that :lol
> 
> Where are naked Roman, Rocky, Randy, Miz, Ziggler, big cass...*???*_ :woo :woo :woo


Admitt it, you want to see if the "Hogsworth" legend is real >>>>


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I can't get over how nice Brad Maddox's cock is, and how well he pleasured Paige. She was so satisfied, wasn't she? Even when she was riding Xavier, you could tell she was thinking of Brad. He's a good cameraman, too. The guy has a lot of talent. I hope he gets another shot in WWE.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

^ Not sure if serious post. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*












Spoiler: Treasure Trove



http://imgur.com/a/xGBMs


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So.... no new leaks since yesterday? Where's the best place to keep up with them?


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just saw the complete video on a site called Celebrity Jihad if that helps anybody. LOL @ Xavier Woods cameo


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Municipal Waste said:


> Just saw the complete video on a site called Celebrity Jihad if that helps anybody. LOL @ Xavier Woods cameo


Gives new meaning to his show UPUPDOWNDOWN


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Got the thirst is real :lol. Are you guys that hard up? I've got to be honest I haven't looked at anything. Not one pic. I saw a few gifs in here of it. But I can't bring myself to find any of this that appealing. Gross and icky comes to mind. This thread has really exposed how depraved we are as a society. I don't get why most of you are going shot Maddox. The guy was an emotionally abusive scumbag who forced his gf to have a sex with another man while he filmed it. Look I understand how thrilling it must be to see absolute strangers get it on. Every time a fappening occurs. But honestly. Some one needs to say it. This is wrong. Damn it. Maddox has no talent. Paige is the victim in this whole thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Damn. That Kelly Dunn woman sure does seem to enjoy the wonder of life-juice.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just spent my Saturday night reading all 237 pages. It was worth it for sure. 


Can someone PM the Alexa fakes?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've been sleeping for the past 8 hours. Since everything has been deleted from Reddit, can someone tell me what I missed?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Miss Sally said:


> Christ, just seen the *pic of some guy blowing his load* on Paige's face and the NXT title.. WWE is in full damage control mode now trying to *clean up this mess!*


Ba-Dum-Cha


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Damn. That Kelly Dunn woman sure does seem to enjoy the wonder of life-juice.


Implying that's a bad thing :aj3


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The best part of the Paige leaks is it answers the question of if champions have sex with the belts on


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Implying that's a bad thing :aj3


Where did I imply it? I'm just commenting on all of the pics of her, because I've never heard of her before.

Calm down.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Got the thirst is real :lol. Are you guys that hard up? I've got to be honest I haven't looked at anything. Not one pic. I saw a few gifs in here of it. But I can't bring myself to find any of this that appealing. Gross and icky comes to mind. This thread has really exposed how depraved we are as a society. I don't get why most of you are going shot Maddox. *The guy was an emotionally abusive scumbag who forced his gf to have a sex with another man while he filmed it.* Look I understand how thrilling it must be to see absolute strangers get it on. Every time a fappening occurs. But honestly. Some one needs to say it. This is wrong. Damn it. Maddox has no talent. Paige is the victim in this whole thing.


LMAO :lol how the fuck do you even know that?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Damn. That Kelly Dunn woman sure does seem to enjoy the wonder of life-juice.


She was my favorite leak out of everyone, though i'm biased because i'm a big Banshee fan. Man she's sexy.(her first name's Trieste BTW)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Strategize said:


> LMAO :lol how the fuck do you even know that?


Because Paige never does nothing wrong according to some of her fans, didn't you know that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> She was my favorite leak out of everyone, though i'm biased because i'm a big Banshee fan. Man she's sexy.


Never heard of her until now, but happy to see I learned who she is. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Because Paige never does nothing wrong according to some of her fans, didn't you know that?


She straight held up the NXT title to let Maddox nut all over it. 

How the fuck these people continue to defend her is the most baffling shit imaginable.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Never heard of her until now, but happy to see I learned who she is. Thumbs up from me.


If you haven't seen Banshee on Cinemax, I suggest you give it a watch(highly recommend). It's a really underrated action show. A bunch of hot girls on the show and Lana is even nude in 1 episode. 

Lili Simmons though























:bow


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Strategize said:


> She straight held up the NXT title to let Maddox nut all over it.
> 
> How the fuck these people continue to defend her is the most baffling shit imaginable.


Not to mention her and Brad laughing at what sounds to be voice messages from her boyfriend while giving him a blowjob.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Strategize said:


> She straight held up the NXT title to let Maddox nut all over it.
> 
> How the fuck these people continue to defend her is the most baffling shit imaginable.


 That shit even had me


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Been out the last 4 hours. Anything exciting happen? Or is all the fun over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Been out the last 4 hours. Anything exciting happen? Or is all the fun over.


There was a Maria leaked pic, nothing we didn't see on Playboy, besides that it has been quiet. WWTP went PG and 4chan keeps nuking every thread with leaked pics


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Got the thirst is real :lol. Are you guys that hard up? I've got to be honest I haven't looked at anything. Not one pic. I saw a few gifs in here of it. But I can't bring myself to find any of this that appealing. Gross and icky comes to mind. This thread has really exposed how depraved we are as a society. I don't get why most of you are going shot Maddox. *The guy was an emotionally abusive scumbag who forced his gf to have a sex with another man while he filmed it.* Look I understand how thrilling it must be to see absolute strangers get it on. Every time a fappening occurs. But honestly. Some one needs to say it. This is wrong. Damn it. Maddox has no talent. Paige is the victim in this whole thing.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


And furthermore...


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm



I don't know what goes on in that head of yours but whatever it is, it's not good. 

She looked to me to be a TOTALLY *WILLING* PARTICIPANT in this whole debauchery. Did not seem like she was basically held at gunpoint nor was there any attempt by her to flee. 

This was total consensual shit going down and Xavier Woods is right now regretting getting involved with this woman and Brad Maddox. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Damn. That Kelly Dunn woman sure does seem to enjoy the wonder of life-juice.


They finally released Banshee - The extended edition: In the end they all get nude. >


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Not to mention her and Brad laughing at what sounds to be voice messages from her boyfriend while *giving him a blowjob*.


Jury is still out on that one.......


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone point me in the direction on how to find these leaked stuff? Don't have time to read 239 pages of this thread.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Holy crap. I'm WAY out of the loop on this one. How did all of this happen?! I take one weekend break and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Paige is a loser. The Rock making that sympathetic documentary. Hahaha. Please release this person and make room for someone who actually gives a sht about their job.

Some of you need to get laid and it's one of the most scumbag things ever to spread someones personal information. Lots of losers around.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Wonder if Alberto has nutted to the pic of his girl with some other dudes man juice on her face. :hogan


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Watched all, Paige, Brad and Xaviers seems to be into hentai, in that kind of porn they do all this freak shit like fuck girls when they are talking to the phone with their boyfriends, who was her guy those days? and wonder if shes also making ADR a cuck too.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I've never been so excited about Raw as I am now. I want to hear the crowd chanting "New Day Fucks"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



chronoxiong said:


> Can someone point me in the direction on how to find these leaked stuff? Don't have time to read 239 pages of this thread.





Spoiler: Sauciness



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726048697



Paige, Maria Kanellis *and* Cherry Bomb / Allie are all in there.

Also, the Maria pic is *not* from her Playboy shoot.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I can't believe someone hacked her cell phone. I mean, she still had videos with Brad and Xavier, but none with Del Rio? If someone had actually hacked, all the videos would have been posted. I think Paige wants to get fired and did it on purpose.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What exactly is the appeal or fascination of making sex video knowing it could end up being made public like this? Why take the chance. I don't get it.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Did the final four videos get released?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What if... the next set of leaks reveals that someone in the roster has a Chyna-like clitoralpenis?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Anybody know a good place to monitor all this that has everything posted to date? This is insane to keep track of.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MontyCora said:


> Did the final four videos get released?


The guy is cucking now and has found a "conscious."



MillionDollarProns said:


> What if... the next set of leaks reveals that someone in the roster has a Chyna-like clitoralpenis?


Dana Brooke as next set of leaks confirmed?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

_*More of the respect gone from Paige when she decided to have that NXT Championship jizzed over. What a very disrespectful thing to do while being inside of the company. I feel sorry for all of the kids that got to touch that belt. *_


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> The guy is cucking now and has found a "conscious."


No. I think more likely he realized "Oh the fappening guy went to prison for like 5 years oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh shit why did I do this-"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MontyCora said:


> No. I think more likely he realized "Oh the fappening guy went to prison for like 5 years oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh shit why did I do this-"


Again, finding a "conscious." This fucking dip-shit leaker didn't think this through?





Rhetorical BTW.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> The guy is cucking now and has found a "conscious."


I think it has more to do with realizing that his ass is gonna get thrown in jail if he gets caught.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Who was it that jizzed on NXT Title?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Got the thirst is real :lol. Are you guys that hard up? I've got to be honest I haven't looked at anything. Not one pic. I saw a few gifs in here of it. But I can't bring myself to find any of this that appealing. Gross and icky comes to mind. This thread has really exposed how depraved we are as a society. I don't get why most of you are going shot Maddox. The guy was an emotionally abusive scumbag who forced his gf to have a sex with another man while he filmed it. Look I understand how thrilling it must be to see absolute strangers get it on. Every time a fappening occurs. But honestly. Some one needs to say it. This is wrong. Damn it. Maddox has no talent. Paige is the victim in this whole thing.


should you tell us about your mommy issues?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

How long ago is sex tape from? 

I wonder what Del Rio thinks about all of this.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> Again, finding a "conscious." This fucking dip-shit leaker didn't think this through?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, no I wasn't concerned about being ass raped in prison, I felt bad for the people who's lives I fucked up and embarrassed.

Not enough to not release the photos in the first place you dopey cunt. It's like people who pretend they regret cheating. No, you regret being caught bitch.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

M-M-M-MODS. HELP.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Oh Jesus. I'll never be the same.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@paigedriver











Edit: I'm sorry, but that shit is not alright. Sick Fuck.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

^^

Why would someone join the forum to do that in several threads. Smh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

They're doing it via PM and in people's visitor messages too! I had to report the visitor message one cos I want it removed and I just deleted the PM without opening it. I haven't even posted in this topic before, so I don't know why the fuck they sent it to me, lol.

Ew.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That's just disgusting, not even funny

Lay the banhammer on that candy ass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Thank god for the ignore list. I know they'll be banned the moment a mod sees it, but for now, they're on ignore cos I don't want to see that stuff everywhere, it makes me feel a bit ill.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ambrose Girl said:


> They're doing it via PM and in people's visitor messages too! I had to report the visitor message one cos I want it removed and I just deleted the PM without opening it. I haven't even posted in this topic before, so I don't know why the fuck they sent it to me, lol.
> 
> Ew.


Ambrose Girl and @DesolationRow got hit with the gore spam. Only the good die young :mj2


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

* Already reported their ass. The spammer will most likely be gone by morning, when a mod wakes up. Fucking disgusting. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@AryaDark 

As the only mod online pls help :mj2


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any weirder. . .


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Weak gore pics

The shitting stuff was nasty though


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Thank god for the ignore list. I know they'll be banned the moment a mod sees it, but for now, they're on ignore cos I don't want to see that stuff everywhere, it makes me feel a bit ill.


The same thing I did and he also sent to me a visitor message I don't believe that there is someone would just create an account to do all of this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Got 'im*


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yes he is gone why would anyone wanna do that


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That was fucking horrifying, fuck that!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Was it someone's alt?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*More than likely. I'm looking into it*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Lol missed it.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> MontyCora said:
> 
> 
> > Did the final four videos get released?
> ...


He's "cucking"? What are you talking about? Weird, weird obsession with that word some people have.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

genghis hank said:


> He's "cucking"? What are you talking about? Weird, weird obsession with that word some people have.


But if they don't drop the word every other sentence, how will you know they're a total alpha male bro!?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Hopefully it doesn't happen again


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Lol missed it.



Spoke too soon, you stupid idiot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



foc said:


> Who was it that jizzed on NXT Title?


_*Maddox did it while jizzing on Paige's face which was disgraceful because Paige was holding the NXT Women's Championship. Like I said months ago, she can get fired for all I care. *_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Maddox did it while jizzing on Paige's face which was disgraceful because Paige was holding the NXT Women's Championship. Like I said months ago, she can get fired for all I care. *_


wouldn't shock me if it's happened loads of times with loads of different guys/girls tbh. I'm almost certain 90s HBK would have done it on more than one occasions, Vince himself probably knows people have done it. 

Not saying its right but dunno if its enough to get her fired.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm 100 positive that's not the first time any of the belts have been jizz on. This first time seeing it


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Putting aside the fact that her account was hacked and the images published without her consent, it baffles me how in this day and age, with the increase of online sexual bullying, not to mention someone of Paige's public stature, would be so naive to have a camera anywhere near the bedroom even for private viewing.

I think she's given the WWE no choice but to fire her.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What happened here ? I left after the guy leaked a topless Maria picture

Were some members banned ??


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TKOW said:


> Putting aside the fact that her account was hacked and the images published without her consent, it baffles me how in this day and age, with the increase of online sexual bullying, not to mention someone of Paige's public stature, would be so naive to have a camera anywhere near the bedroom even for private viewing.
> 
> I think she's given the WWE no choice but to fire her.


Yeah, I always clarify that nude pics/vids are off the table. No chance. Even for people who aren't famous, doing that is silly in a world filled with hackers and vindictiveness.


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



Vic Capri said:


> She confirmed its her! *HOLY SHIT!*
> 
> - Vic


Your're dumb as fuck.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> What happened here ? I left after the guy leaked a topless Maria picture
> 
> Were some members banned ??


2 were he posted some Gore and shit pics be happy u missed it


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I mean what was Paige gonna do? Be like


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Glad she's getting fired.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Did anyone save the Cherry Bomb pic ?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread has been kept quiet


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Was @DesolationRow really canned ??


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The thing I find depressing in this whole situation is the NXT Women's title was meant to represent a new generation of women wrestlers not to be sexualised or just there for eye candy, now in 1 simple image of them disrespecting the title all foundations laid before it are in ruin, I wouldn't be surprised if they debut a new physical title soon that looks nothing like this one.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Holy shit, what did I miss last night? Anyone got detail on the weird shit that went down in here?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3MB4Life said:


> Holy shit, what did I miss last night? Anyone got detail on the weird shit that went down in here?


I don't know what I can say without getting banned, but basically a video from a few years back was leaked containing Paige, Brad Maddox and Xavier, and her having relations with them, also there is an image of Brad "enjoying himself" onto the NXT women's title belt(Paige was champion at the time).


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Looking for Allie(Cherry Bomb) leak. Just now hearing of it if anyone can help me out.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MontyCora said:


> Oh Jesus. I'll never be the same.


What did I miss?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



StylesP1 said:


> Looking for Allie(Cherry Bomb) leak. Just now hearing of it if anyone can help me out.


Same here :sasha3


----------



## NonIWC (Jan 31, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



TKOW said:


> Putting aside the fact that her account was hacked and the images published without her consent, it baffles me how in this day and age, with the increase of online sexual bullying, not to mention someone of Paige's public stature, would be so naive to have a camera anywhere near the bedroom even for private viewing.
> 
> I think she's given the WWE no choice but to fire her.


They not long rehired Mickie James who has done softcore porn and put her in a more public spotlight than Paige is currently in. Not to say that Seth had nudes leaked during a RAW and still got a major push.

The title was likely not the one they use for shows or events, it was likely a replica title belt that they give the talent to keep after the win said title. So I don't get the problem really, also I bet people have done worse with titles they have won than this, we just haven't seen it.

I think if the WWE fire her(who despite what everyone say, she is a victim here as this release nudes of someone without cosent is a crime) will make them look worse. It's victim blaming which is something a lot of people have been trying to get away from. She was a young girl exploring herself, I believe she was only 20/21 at the time so give her a break.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



reyfan said:


> I don't know what I can say without getting banned, but basically a video from a few years back was leaked containing Paige, Brad Maddox and Xavier, and her having relations with them, also there is an image of Brad "enjoying himself" onto the NXT women's title belt(Paige was champion at the time).


I was talking about the guy who everyone was asking to get banned. I'm up to date on the Paige stuff, I've been on that since before this thread started.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



CGS said:


> wouldn't shock me if it's happened loads of times with loads of different guys/girls tbh. I'm almost certain 90s HBK would have done it on more than one occasions, Vince himself probably knows people have done it.
> 
> Not saying its right but dunno if its enough to get her fired.


He may have done it himself for all we know, but this is different. This has gone PUBLIC. They can't let this stand.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3MB4Life said:


> Holy shit, what did I miss last night? Anyone got detail on the weird shit that went down in here?


*Check my sig video brother, explains it all.*


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Jizzing on the NXT title and cucking? 

That's pretty degenerate. Good thing they changed that belt after the logo was switched.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

reyfan said:


> The thing I find depressing in this whole situation is the NXT Women's title was meant to represent a new generation of women wrestlers not to be sexualised or just there for eye candy, now in 1 simple image of them disrespecting the title all foundations laid before it are in ruin, I wouldn't be surprised if they debut a new physical title soon that looks nothing like this one.


My point exactly


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Where to find the Allie leaks??


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Nm, someone just pm'd me the photos that the dude posted. That's some weak gore shit, that's barely even worth getting banned for.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

3MB4Life said:


> Holy shit, what did I miss last night? Anyone got detail on the weird shit that went down in here?


The guy that got ban posted Gore and shit and gay pics with WWE Superstar face pics cropped on


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

3MB4Life said:


> Nm, someone just pm'd me the photos that the dude posted. That's some weak gore shit, that's barely even worth getting banned for.


Yea there are way worse Gore pics out there


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

sailord said:


> The guy that got ban posted Gore and shit and gay pics with WWE Superstar face pics cropped on


This is why we can't have nice things.

Always one spastic ruins everything.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3MB4Life said:


> I was talking about the guy who everyone was asking to get banned. I'm up to date on the Paige stuff, I've been on that since before this thread started.


You mean individual that spammed walls of picture with coprophillia, dead people and something else?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3MB4Life said:


> Nm, someone just pm'd me the photos that the dude posted. That's some weak gore shit, that's barely even worth getting banned for.


Check PM's


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> You mean individual that spammed walls of picture with coprophillia, dead people and something else?


Yep. Trust me, there's stuff out there that's way worse than what got posted.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

There is a lot of insecure guys on here, you realise that if your girlfriend/wife isn't your high school sweetheart that you boned when you was 15 yo, then 99% of your GFs have screwed some other dude at some point. If you don't care about your own GFs history then why would Alberto Del Rio care if it's his chick.

This "exclusivity" talk is embarrassing fellas.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Alberto should absolutely care.

Its one thing knowing that your soon to be wife was with other guys before you, and Im sure he accepted that.

But having videos of her getting piped down by two dudes, your former co workers, and having her sucking off some dude and having cum on her face. 

That shit would make him sick, and rightly so. It isnt going to be easy for someone to accept that. I mean, he probably wanted to have kids with her. Would you be comfortable raising a kid when their mom is on the internet like this?? How would you even explain that to them.

Maybe some would, but I wouldnt blame anyone who was not comfortable with that. I feel sorry for Paige in a way since this was never meant to get out, but whats done is done and they gotta deal with the consequences now unfortunately.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> There is a lot of insecure guys on here, you realise that if your girlfriend/wife isn't your high school sweetheart that you boned when you was 15 yo, then 99% of your GFs have screwed some other dude at some point. If you don't care about your own GFs history then why would Alberto Del Rio care if it's his chick.
> 
> This "exclusivity" talk is embarrassing fellas.


99% of GFs don't have their private sextapes plastered all over the Internet, so the situation is a bit different.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The longer the WWE stay silent about this, the worse it looks. But then again, to be fair, whatever they do, they lose heavily. If they do the right thing and fire everyone involved, that will attract massive controversy and attention due to the SJW and Hollywood cucks, which would completely dominate its headlines into WM and make things worse.

And if they do nothing and just let it be...ok. They would have condoned everything that happened pretty much. Forget about being a porno, the WWE becomes the place where their titles are jizzed on by complete whores and man-whores, with little children posing with the jizz-stained titles. New era of WWE PG everyone! The company surely would deserve to die very quickly, despite how much SJW trolls will defend it.

No Way Out fellas.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> The longer the WWE stay silent about this, the worse it looks. But then again, to be fair, whatever they do, they lose heavily. If they do the right thing and fire everyone involved, that will attract massive controversy and attention due to the SJW and Hollywood cucks, which would completely dominate its headlines into WM and make things worse.
> 
> And if they do nothing and just let it be...ok. They would have condoned everything that happened pretty much. Forget about being a porno, the WWE becomes the place where their titles are jizzed on by complete whores and man-whores, with little children posing with the jizz-stained titles. New era of WWE PG everyone! The company surely would deserve to die very quickly, despite how much SJW trolls will defend it.
> 
> No Way Out fellas.


TBH they should just publically announce that they're fining all involved. Guess they could suspend too, but this IS partially the victims' fault. They need to keep a handle on their online security.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The word "cuck" is becoming my trigger word, its such a Trump-ism, considering that I have really started to see its use a lot since he got elected, more so on the internet than in real life, if this goes on I am willing to hand out red rep to anyone who uses it... 

Its sounds like a cross between cunt and fuck. Start speaking real words you bloody idiots.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3MB4Life said:


> I was talking about the guy who everyone was asking to get banned. I'm up to date on the Paige stuff, I've been on that since before this thread started.


Some sick fuck was spamming real photos of dead bodies and other legit :andre stuff. He spammed a few people's walls before LC banned his ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:focus


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Saraya Knight, Paige's mother, "contacting lawyers" against Twitter users: https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/843298765033394176

Well, if anything is to defend Paige, it's that she was raised by this sorry excuse of a "mother." Instead of taking an ounce of responsibility for the person she raised, this woman is busy "emailing lawyers" about some random Twitter users. And "recording IPs." Though from her profile pic, it kind of makes sense really. No. Mrs. Knight, your photo doesn't represent your "tiger spirit" or whatever the hell it thinks it shows; it simply reflects how ugly you are inside.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't care that she (they)-


Had sex
Filmed it
Added a New Day Unicorn
Stuck a dildo up it
Had a messy face

Don't care. Do what you want. It's shit it got hacked and leaked. Good for we perverts, bad for them. 

But... the belt jizz is just... disrespectful. Not to a fake title. It's just a belt. But it's the belt of the WORKPLACE that they entrust you with. It's a mark of trust and honour that you're awarded with one of those. They jizzed on it and filmed it.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Any new leaks? Sasha? Charlotte? Summer Rae ft Brad Maddox??


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WWE should hire him back and make it his gimmick similar to Val Venis, could feud with the likes of Rusev wanting to photograph/film Lana, and with Miz wanting to film Maryse for his "collection".


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Fire Paige, she was on thin ice anyway, and keep Woods/The New Day off TV until Wrestlemania.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> I don't care that she (they)-
> 
> 
> Had sex
> ...


1) No, the former that you posted is indeed retarded, especially to film.

2) No, there is absolutely no "honor" in the current presentation of the WWE. The belt thing just makes it hilarious and even sadder - especially for those, like you, who want to defend these idiots.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kostic said:


> 99% of GFs don't have their private sextapes plastered all over the Internet, so the situation is a bit different.


Fair enough but these muslim/bible freaks jumping out of the woodwork claiming they'd slap their "bitch" up for disrespecting them is hilarious.

I saw a clip of Total Bellas where Nikki's trying to explain to Cena that she's been with a bunch of dudes and Cena was like "I don't care what you did in the past"..

That was a cool dude, he didn't starting crying and call her a whore, etc.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Its weird that Bret Hart looks older than Earl Hebner in 2017.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> I don't care that she (they)-
> 
> 
> Had sex
> ...


Exactly, how do you think the women feel that held the title after her now? She turned it from a prize into a sex toy.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> 1) No, the former that you posted is indeed retarded, especially to film.
> 
> 2) No, there is absolutely no "honor" in the current presentation of the WWE. The belt thing just makes it hilarious and even sadder - especially for those, like you, who want to defend these idiots.


1) No, people film their shit ALL the time. They've been doing it since the days of... well, drawing. 

2) The "honour" is that it was she, not the other girls, who were given custody of the belt, the representation IN THAT WORKPLACE of being the best for the job. Whether you think the company is shit or not is, frankly, irrelevant.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Fair enough but these muslim/bible freaks jumping out of the woodwork claiming they'd slap their "bitch" up for disrespecting them is hilarious.
> 
> I saw a clip of Total Bellas where Nikki's trying to explain to Cena that she's been with a bunch of dudes and Cena was like "I don't care what you did in the past"..
> 
> That was a cool dude, he didn't starting crying and call her a whore, etc.


HE FUCKED A LOT OF DIVAS! He has no moral ground to care. That doesn't make him cool.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> 1) No, people film their shit ALL the time. They've been doing it since the days of... well, drawing.
> 
> 2) The "honour" is that it was she, not the other girls, who were given custody of the belt, the representation IN THAT WORKPLACE of being the best for the job. Whether you think the company is shit or not is, frankly, irrelevant.


Society's argument of "well plenty of people do it, so its ok" has never made a lick of sense to me. Just because the majority (even though ironically, no, it's not the majority that film this stuff, no matter how much brainwashed SJW idiots claim the opposite) do something, does not make it right.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Society's argument of "well plenty of people do it, so its ok" has never made a lick of sense to me. Just because the majority (even though ironically, no, it's not the majority that film this stuff, no matter how much brainwashed SJW idiots claim the opposite) do something, does not make it right.


That's fine, you're allowed to be wrong.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

It seems some people here have a pretty basic and shallow understanding of human sexuality and are willing to state it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Paiges mother about to report everyone in this thread to the cyber police


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Fair enough but these muslim/bible freaks jumping out of the woodwork claiming they'd slap their "bitch" up for disrespecting them is hilarious.
> 
> I saw a clip of Total Bellas where Nikki's trying to explain to Cena that she's been with a bunch of dudes and Cena was like "I don't care what you did in the past"..
> 
> That was a cool dude, he didn't starting crying and call her a whore, etc.


The problem that Del Rio might have is why the hell did she have those pics and videos saved in the first place. I mean, I'm not blaming her instead of the hacker, but I don't think I'd be very happy if I found out my girlfriend still kept sextapes with two other guys from 3 years ago.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ellthom said:


> The word "cuck" is becoming my trigger word, ...
> Its sounds like a cross between cunt and fuck. Start speaking real words you bloody idiots.


But this is the situation where it's actually accurate and appropriate!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Saraya Knight, Paige's mother, "contacting lawyers" against Twitter users: https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/843298765033394176
> 
> Well, if anything is to defend Paige, it's that she was raised by this sorry excuse of a "mother." Instead of taking an ounce of responsibility for the person she raised, this woman is busy "emailing lawyers" about some random Twitter users. And "recording IPs." Though from her profile pic, it kind of makes sense really. No. Mrs. Knight, your photo doesn't represent your "tiger spirit" or whatever the hell it thinks it shows; it simply reflects how ugly you are inside.


Maybe people should not be sending that shit to her mum? Maybe people should not be cunts?


----------



## ManixLiquid (Jul 26, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

If you get pm's from "Broonzeberg", dont open them. He is sending gory and gay photography for some reason.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Roy Mustang said:


> Maybe people should not be sending that shit to her mum? Maybe people should not be cunts?


Its social media, dude. What do you expect?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why are some of you guys disgusted by the picture with Paige and the little boy holding the title?
As if you had never sex on a kitchen table before, where family members are eating all the time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Its social media, dude. What do you expect?


I don't expect anything from morons on the internet but I hope people show some class. Sending that to someone's mother is just fucked up.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlackieDevil said:


> HE FUCKED A LOT OF DIVAS! He has no moral ground to care. That doesn't make him cool.


No one has the right to denigrate their partner for sexual activity they did before they were together. It's ridiculous.

The only exception is if the promiscuous person infects his/her partner with a STD or something. Then maybe morality comes into it. But not in this case.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Roy Mustang said:


> I don't expect anything from morons on the internet but I hope people show some class. Sending that to someone's mother is just fucked up.


I took it to mean that she was specifically searching for people sharing the leaks on Twitter so that she could make The List Of Saraya and put her lawyers on them. You know, like when Metallica found out about MP3's. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Here is my opinion on the subject as a woman.I assume Brad Maddox was her boyfriend at the time so having sex with him and recording it is not wrong.Having unprotected sex with him tho, now that's wrong.They both were very irresponsible.
The threesome is where things get even worse.Why Brad would allow his girlfriend to fuck with another guy and record it? Why Paige would agree to do that? Why would Xavier agree to do that? and again no condoms used and Paige was what? 18 years old at the time?
And why they didn't delete the videos at least.I don't get the need of keeping them.
The thing with the NXT title is what takes the cake tho. How could they disrespect the title like that? Vince is probably livid but Triple H even more.I mean NXT is like his child and he trusted Paige enough to give her the title at that point.
As for Paige's mom, yes it's wrong that some people actually send her stuff but is she really going to waste her time suing them?
If she raised her daughter better none of this would happen.
I see that she is one of those parents who try to support anything their kids do and be friends with them.Well, sometimes you need to be a parent, but I wouldn't be surprised if she is exactly like Paige.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just curious, is it a common thing to tape all your sex adventures in US of A. I can understand if its you and your gf, but c'mon another guy is fucking your gf, and you are happily recording it, I was of the thought that very few had those kind of fantasies.

I have a few questions and I don't want to go through the entire thread.

Was there a third guy recording the threesome ?
Are there more videos of Paige coming out?
Any other divas?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*









_*So instead of taking proper responsibilities in talking/digging into her daughter Paige, she just wants to sue fans on twitter for using their first amendment rights? That shows what kind of parenting skills she has. Cause if she did then she would have been lashing out to Paige and telling Paige that it was not cool to have that belt that Triple H trusted her enough to give her the belt and make her the first ever NXT Woman's Champion. A disrespectful bitch threw everything in Vince's face who hired with Triple H's help.

The kicker is here though. Paige doesn't give a fuck about the WWE, the fans and the person that put in hard hours of making the title at all. I am pissed. And it takes a lot to do that to me as a one time fan of her's. *_​


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lebyonics said:


> Just curious, is it a common thing to tape all your sex adventures in US of A. I can understand if its you and your gf, but c'mon another guy is fucking your gf, and you are happily recording it, I was of the thought that very few had those kind of fantasies.
> 
> I have a few questions and I don't want to go through the entire thread.
> 
> ...


It's not a hard stretch of the imagination after the video and pics that she probably had formal introduction to a lot of others on the mens roster.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Roy Mustang said:


> I don't expect anything from morons on the internet but I hope people show some class. Sending that to someone's mother is just fucked up.


Ah but I thought according to a lot of pple here, Paige is just doing completely natural, normal, healthy things that everyone does? If that's the case, why would she be any more upset than if someone posted photos of Paige slurping on some apple jacks cereal?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Black Widow said:


> Here is my opinion on the subject as a woman.I assume Brad Maddox was her boyfriend at the time so having sex with him and recording it is not wrong.Having unprotected sex with him tho, now that's wrong.They both were very irresponsible.



Having unprotected sex with him isn't "wrong", especially if as you say... he was her boyfriend at the time. What makes it so? Maybe they were sure of their STD status... maybe she's on the pill or was very diligent about her cycle.

Including a 3rd person in the activities isn't wrong either, but recording it and not putting it in a vault somewhere was highly inadvisable to say the least.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Ah but I thought according to a lot of pple here, Paige is just doing completely natural, normal, healthy things that everyone does? If that's the case, why would she be any more upset than if someone posted photos of Paige slurping on some apple jacks cereal?


She was doing normal natural things (though recording them and not keeping the videos safe was stupid). Would you be happy to have tape of you and your significant other or some other woman emerge to a judgmental and non-understanding public?

It's not her fault that everybody's so hung up on sexual taboos.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer ones being dropped now.. Some are fakes though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Gainn said:


> Related : Summer Rae's got chewy looking nips.. >


:book


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Ah but I thought according to a lot of pple here, Paige is just doing completely natural, normal, healthy things that everyone does? If that's the case, why would she be any more upset than if someone posted photos of Paige slurping on some apple jacks cereal?


I'm looking for logic in your arguments like :focus


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> :book


The first 'nude' one posted appears to be a 'shop sadly..


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Black Widow said:


> Here is my opinion on the subject as a woman.I assume Brad Maddox was her boyfriend at the time so having sex with him and recording it is not wrong.Having unprotected sex with him tho, now that's wrong.They both were very irresponsible.


Other than STD's obviously, Paige has said herself that she can't have kids due to problems she had with a miscarriage in her teens, she obviously trusted Brad & Xavier enough for them to not have STD's. Just knowing about her being pregnant in her teens was a precursor to all of this to some people but I'm still suprised at the amount of people shocked by her doing these things :lol



Black Widow said:


> The threesome is where things get even worse.Why Brad would allow his girlfriend to fuck with another guy and record it? Why Paige would agree to do that? Why would Xavier agree to do that? and again no condoms used and Paige was what? 18 years old at the time? And why they didn't delete the videos at least.I don't get the need of keeping them.


How does the threesome make things worse? Some people actually like to explore the sexuality and do it with multiple partners, on top of that they are all young so so its not strange at all as they're the most curious. As for why Brad would agree to it (or any of them for that matter), the first part I've explained but to follow up I'm assuming you've never heard of fetishes if you can't understand this? Cuckolding is becoming more and more common these days Brad was obviously into, Paige was wanting to explore new things and why TF would Xavier turn down a chance to fuck Paige? As for recording and keeping them again that falls into fetishes, although its far more common in young people today plenty of people enjoy the thrill of recording and watching themselves do these things. You'd just have to be a straight up proude to not understand that people have different needs/wants when it comes to sex.




Black Widow said:


> The thing with the NXT title is what takes the cake tho. How could they disrespect the title like that? Vince is probably livid but Triple H even more.I mean NXT is like his child and he trusted Paige enough to give her the title at that point.
> As for Paige's mom, yes it's wrong that some people actually send her stuff but is she really going to waste her time suing them?
> If she raised her daughter better none of this would happen.
> I see that she is one of those parents who try to support anything their kids do and be friends with them.Well, sometimes you need to be a parent, but I wouldn't be surprised if she is exactly like Paige.


All of this I can agree with. What she did with that championship was vile, disgusting, straight up disrespectful and a slap in the face not only to the company who entrusted her with the title but to all the women who proudly held it after her. Even if they did clean it afterwords, the other women must be furious and disgusted by not only holding that title but also kissing it when they held it and not only that all the kids and fans who got to hold it must be mortified seeing these pictures now. Everything else fair enough, private leak-shes the victim-WWE can't blame her for that (they didn't with Rollins so why should Paige be different?), but what she did with that title she should be fired for. As for her mom? Sending things to her is wrong, and she pretty much admitted she was an awful parent.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I wish the Maddox was a gentlemen and deleted those videos and pics before it got in the wrong hands....

I get sex is natural, and people got to get laid and paid, what about responsibility and respect ....decency..all thrown out for a cheap thrill....

..

But Paige is rich sitting on a beach in Mexico, alas, while we laugh at her nasty materials...she doesn't give a crap..


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:lmao don't really have much to say about this. It's common place and most the women in Norwich are skanks so no surprise. .

THIS IS MY COOCH!!!

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C7QNQ99XwAEhz7H.mp4

:ti


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> I wish the Maddox was a gentlemen and deleted those videos and pics before it got in the wrong hands....
> 
> I get sex is natural, and people got to get laid and paid, what about responsibility and respect ....decency..all thrown out for a cheap thrill....
> 
> ...


Well seeing as she ran away from Twitter after the scandal broke, Xavier's wholesome reputation is ruined, possibly even his marriage, her mother is being bombarded with pictures of her daughter with huge amounts of cum on her face, the whole world saw her sticking multiple things up her asshole, and her fiance is someone who gets very violent when he gets jealous (he beat the shit out of a Mexican wrestler for even talking to her), then I think chilling out on a beach is the very last thing on her mind right now.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



WINNING said:


> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C7QNQ99XwAEhz7H.mp4
> 
> :ti


Charlotte doesn't want papi juice on her title even tho she dated el Patron....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I don't have much pity for these celebs who record themselves doing shit then acting offended it got leaked....don't fucking record shit and you won't have to suffer this shame of the entire universe seeing yourself diddle your arse with dildos.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Well seeing as she ran away from Twitter after the scandal broke, Xavier's wholesome reputation is ruined, possibly even his marriage, her mother is being bombarded with pictures of her daughter with huge amounts of cum on her face, the whole world saw her sticking multiple things up her asshole, and her fiance is someone who gets very violent when he gets jealous (he beat the shit out of a Mexican wrestler for even talking to her), then I think chilling out on a beach is the very last thing on her mind right now.


sorry edit...
She has to get away....she has to fly away...like the southwest commercial..


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

karan316 said:


> Its weird that Bret Hart looks older than Earl Hebner in 2017.


is bret hart in the videos?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I wonder how many times Del Rio has called her some combination of a dirty whore/slut by now.

:hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> I don't have much pity for these celebs who record themselves doing shit then acting offended it got leaked....don't fucking record shit and you won't have to suffer this shame of the entire universe seeing yourself diddle your arse with dildos.


Or better yet if you must insist on doing this sort of thing use Polaroid cameras and video recorders. Don't upload your lewdness to the cloud where it can be hacked! :cudi


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> I think the official title of the Xavier, Paige and Maddox porn clip should be titled "Monday Night Raw".


:yas :yas :yas :yas :yas :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> I wonder how many times Del Rio has called her some combination of a dirty whore/slut by now.
> 
> :hmm:


What's female for perro?....


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RLStern said:


> :ha
> 
> *Couldn't refute any arguments so you resort to labeling me as a virgin because I wouldn't accept my girlfriend doing the same type of shit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> What's female for perro?....


Perra?


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Other than STD's obviously, Paige has said herself that she can't have kids due to problems she had with a miscarriage in her teens, she obviously trusted Brad & Xavier enough for them to not have STD's. Just knowing about her being pregnant in her teens was a precursor to all of this to some people but I'm still suprised at the amount of people shocked by her doing these things :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Even if she can't get pregnant, pregnancy is not the only risk you take when you are having unprotected sex.I doubt they trusted each other enough, I don't think they even thought of that and no I am actually not shocked.I never liked her and you can tell that she is messed up.
Yes, I do understand people have different sex needs/ wants but that doesn't make it right.
I don't imagine my boyfriend saying "Hey, let's do something different today.Let's have another man fuck you while I am recording." and I will be like "Okay, baby."
If that made them happy , good for them, but it's not really for me.
What happened to Rollins can't be compared to what happened to her.Rollins has like 2 nude pics out and she has like tons pics out and porn videos too.
It's not her fault it got out but still.
Also, Rollins didn't have two violations of the drug policy.
She was already in the dog house even before this.
Still, I don't think they would fire her if the pic with the title didn't show up because they didn't want to make the scandal even bigger.
But yeah, the title thing was crossing the line.
I am sure she is gone now.
As for her mom, it's obvious to everyone that she is an awful parent, but I am glad she admitted it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> What's female for perro?....


Paige.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Y'all really need better porn sites. There is 0 reason for this thread to be this long :lmao


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> I don't have much pity for these celebs who record themselves doing shit then acting offended it got leaked....don't fucking record shit and you won't have to suffer this shame of the entire universe seeing yourself diddle your arse with dildos.


.....read this today..
"given the precedent of leaked photo and video scandals in WWE alone, hiding behind the excuse of privacy simply doesn't cut it anymore..."


"If you're a celebrity in 2017 with a smartphone, you play by a whole new set of rules where nothing is private and the cloud is not your friend"- Forbes magazine


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

https://twitter.com/BrianMaxMann

Former WWE writer Brian Maxwell Mann shared his thoughts on Twitter about how the recent situation involving WWE Superstars Paige and Xavier Woods of The New Day, as well as former WWE Superstar Brad Maddox, will affect Xavier Woods and New Day's future on-camera.

Mann Tweeted:

"the precedent was set with Seth – talent shouldn’t be punished for stolen content. ignore the leaks and move on."

"can’t speak for Philly but I hope Brooklyn behaves themselves. wrestling crowd are a unique beast though. could see New Day kept backstage."


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



anirioc said:


> "can’t speak for Philly *but I hope Brooklyn behaves themselves*. wrestling crowd are a unique beast though. could see New Day kept backstage."


Unlikely.

Looking forward to Monday Night Raw tomorrow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

The seth thing isn't in anyway the same as Paige's leak, he didn't record himself having a threesome or banging random people backstage or in a cubicle. Nor did Seth record himself diddling his arse with a dildo. Seth's dick pic leak while not great was not as bad as the things Paige did i mean Seth didn't take a pic of himsef jizzing on a WWE title


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> There is a lot of insecure guys on here, you realise that if your girlfriend/wife isn't your high school sweetheart that you boned when you was 15 yo, then 99% of your GFs have screwed some other dude at some point. If you don't care about your own GFs history then why would Alberto Del Rio care if it's his chick.
> 
> This "exclusivity" talk is embarrassing fellas.


Well the exclusivity thing only counts after you get with someone.. doesn't mean they can't have a past, you just simply don't want to share your special one with anyone else, nothing wrong with that?

That's what exclusive in a relationship context means, has nothing to do with having to be a nun prior.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simply Flawless said:


> The seth thing isn't in anyway the same as Paige's leak, he didn't record himself having a threesome or banging random people backstage or in a cubicle. Nor did Seth record himself diddling his arse with a dildo. Seth's dick pic leak while not great was not as bad as the things Paige did i mean Seth didn't take a pic of himsef jizzing on a WWE title


*Seriously. Paige fucked a married man and a possibly engaged man on film at the same damn time, along with a bunch of other disgusting shit. Rollins' EX fiancee leaked ONE dick picture out of spite. They're in no way the same, and NO ONE'S going to ignore this and move on.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

This former writer guy kind of seems like he's on another planet from reality. Kind of surprised he isn't still in WWE. Then again, he might be so lost that WWE said fuck it..


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Black Widow said:


> Even if she can't get pregnant, pregnancy is not the only risk you take when you are having unprotected sex.I doubt they trusted each other enough, I don't think they even thought of that and no I am actually not shocked.I never liked her and you can tell that she is messed up.


Yeah but what if they both were tested before? Blood tests etc. they had doctors around them all the time so if you're both healthy and you can't get pregnant, why not do it? 
I mean after all we both don't know what happend and what they talked about. How they handled things. 
How do we know Xavier didn't tell his wife? Or if they really had a relationship at that time? 
How do we know Del Rio didn't know anything about that stuff before? 
Seems to me like some people here don't know how to handle honesty in a relationship.
After all, we don't know shit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simply Flawless said:


> The seth thing isn't in anyway the same as Paige's leak, he didn't record himself having a threesome or banging random people backstage or in a cubicle. Nor did Seth record himself diddling his arse with a dildo. Seth's dick pic leak while not great was not as bad as the things Paige did i mean Seth didn't take a pic of himsef jizzing on a WWE title


Seth's content was more tame, but it was private content posted without consent in both cases. The major difference being that Seth's ex posted his dick pics to spite him for cheating whereas Paige/Maddox/Woods was the result of a hacker, so they'd almost have to be more forgiving of the latter.

They won't release Paige over this, but I'm now almost certain we won't see her performing for the WWE again.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Forget Raw.

New Day is hosting Wrestlemania. Imagine the fuckery that is about to ensue when they're out there doing their thing while the crowd relentlessly shits on Woods.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

_*Well, apparently Kaitlyn got her nudes leaked too.*_


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Jesse Matthews said:


> Just spent my Saturday night reading all 237 pages. It was worth it for sure.


Paige-turner.


----------



## NOS911 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

I think that WWE will take some sort of action against both Paige and Xavier for this, sure its not their fault that the material has been made available online but at least one of the vids appears to be being recorded for other people to view.
I wouldn't be surprised to see Xavier miss the next 2 RAW's and Mania due to this, if that does happen i wonder how WWE will address it.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Cant wait for raw


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JustAName said:


> Well the exclusivity thing only counts after you get with someone.. doesn't mean they can't have a past, you just simply don't want to share your special one with anyone else, nothing wrong with that?
> 
> That's what exclusive in a relationship context means, has nothing to do with having to be a nun prior.


Being in a relationship doesn't infer that those 2 partners have to remain exclusive to one another. Cuckolding, Swinging, "Open Relationships" are more common than people think.

There's nothing immoral about those activities in and of itself.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



God Movement said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> Looking forward to Monday Night Raw tomorrow.


The Brooklyn crowd got rowdy last year because HHH cut a promo that went on forever and started a vulgar chant at him. If they get restless, all bets are probably off.

I was going to go but only nosebleed sections are left now. I'll watch the madness from home. 

The Mania crowd will probably eat Woods alive. They should just let Big E make some jokes about it and move on.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

At the most, WWE will probably stress to talent to take measures to prevent this from happening again. Encouraging them to not upload private pics/videos to the cloud, encourage them to change their passwords, etc.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



NeyNey said:


> Yeah but what if they both were tested before? Blood tests etc. they had doctors around them all the time so if you're both healthy and you can't get pregnant, why not do it?
> I mean after all we both don't know what happend and what they talked about. How they handled things.
> How do we know Xavier didn't tell his wife? Or if they really had a relationship at that time?
> How do we know Del Rio didn't know anything about that stuff before?
> ...



It's seems to me they did it not thinking of the consequences.I do hope I am wrong.
It's stupid to catch something or even die because you forgot to use a condom.
I don't think if Xavier dated his wife at the time he told her.No self respecting woman would keep dating and then even marry and have kids with a guy who cheated on her.
As for Del Rio, Paige wasn't dating him at the time so he probably won't bother by it.I am sure he has done stuff too, but the fact that it gone public could bother him tho.
Who knows.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

I dont care about Paige but i wonder what will happen to Woods and the New Day you can say "it was nothing wrong, private stuff" whatever the truth is TND are the biggest babyfaces in RAW and they are supposed to be "kid friendly"


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Cant wait for raw



Crowd chant:

*Paige went Raw *clap clap clap. Paige went Raw *clap clap clap*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Paige herself is whole different can of worms seeing what she did to company property. Maddox is no longer with the company either.

I can't say whether or not Xavier did something wrong because I don't know if Xavier was with his wife to be at the time. And I sure as hell don't know what Maddox's relationship/marital status was at the time. Regardless though, they were completely stupid for video taping it when all 3 of them are public figures.

Just going off morals, they did set a precedent with the Seth situation. Yes, I know it was one dick pic. But we all know that he had an affair with a woman from NXT. Seth was safe and they only fired the girl once they realized she had Nazi related pics on her Instagram. We just didn't have video evidence of the affair. I mean, that's what really makes Xavier and company look bad.

Whatever light Paige's career had with the Rock movie deal seems pretty much done now but the worst thing I see happening to Xavier is keeping him off TV.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

I said this earlier when Seth's scandal happened everyone expected the crowd to roast him the next week on Raw, and nothing happened. Could've been the town they were in wasn't as obnoxious as Brooklyn tends to be. But I wouldn't get too high of hopes about the crowd starting chants or something. But it _is_ Brooklyn so...you never know.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Well, apparently Kaitlyn got her nudes leaked too.*_


wasn't really bothered with the paige stuff but i definitely wouldn't mind seeing kaitlyn's stuff, all i've seen is some lame censored pick of her in the past 4 hours


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Being in a relationship doesn't infer that those 2 partners have to remain exclusive to one another. Cuckolding, Swinging, "Open Relationships" are more common than people think.
> 
> There's nothing immoral about those activities in and of itself.


There's also nothing immoral also about shirting explosive diarrhea for sexual pleasure all over yourself, but maybe please don't film that for the whole world to potentially see?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

BlueRover said:


> Saraya Knight, Paige's mother, "contacting lawyers" against Twitter users: https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/843298765033394176
> 
> Well, if anything is to defend Paige, it's that she was raised by this sorry excuse of a "mother." Instead of taking an ounce of responsibility for the person she raised, this woman is busy "emailing lawyers" about some random Twitter users. And "recording IPs." Though from her profile pic, it kind of makes sense really. No. Mrs. Knight, your photo doesn't represent your "tiger spirit" or whatever the hell it thinks it shows; it simply reflects how ugly you are inside.


 Reporting people's IP addresses to her lawyer. LMAO. Paige's mom sounds more childish than her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Is it true that there are new Summer leaked pics? I read it on Twitter


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Is it true that there are new Summer leaked pics? I read it on Twitter


There's a couple. One is definetely fake, others look real.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Is it true that there are new Summer leaked pics? I read it on Twitter


Supposedly, they aren't nothing to crazy though and the one nude that is out was clearly a photoshop


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

They really need to be on the Brooklyn show.
I'm pretty sure the pop they'd get would be off the charts for this era.

There's bound to be some Paige related ones even if they keep them off a couple of weeks. Best to just get it over and done.
Actually.. It might be worse if they make people wait to get it out of their system..


A 'You deserve it' chant would be fairly lolworthy for once.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Is it true that there are new Summer leaked pics? I read it on Twitter


1/4 of a nipple. Other than that nothing much more revealing than she usually posts on IG.

I have however discovered a new-found appreciation for her fundament after viewing several pics for research purposes. :wink2:


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

People trying to act like Seth's leak was half as bad as Paige's unkout This bitch was real deal trying to audition for Brazzers with the shit she was pullin, Brad's camera work proves it was a casting couch :mj4 Don't even get me started on the dildo she pushed out of her ass :lmao :lmao and then we get to the filthiest act of em all, which was letting Brad Maddox's kids spill onto her face *AND* the NXT Women's Championship :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

If I were the WWE I would just let New Day take the night off on Monday. 
Wrestlemania should be ok since it's usually casuals blended with hardcore fans...the night after WM is a different story though.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Disagree with this writer.

The incident with Rollins should have taught these wrestlers to avoid taking sexual pictures / movies of themselves, as hacking can happen. That Paige didn't have enough sense to protect the company's name is punishable.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

WWE can't really do anything here considering videos leaked of an actress closeup fingering herself to climax and nbc (who own the rights to all of wwes tv) turned around and made her star of a show on primetime


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Well, there is a rumor that the leak'r gave a hint at another diva will be exposed of the leaks soon.*


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Being in a relationship doesn't infer that those 2 partners have to remain exclusive to one another. Cuckolding, Swinging, "Open Relationships" are more common than people think.
> 
> There's nothing immoral about those activities in and of itself.


And I also wasn't arguing that fact, I was trying to say that the word exclusive is the wrong word to describe what you were upset about. People using exclusive in places it has no home is what made you make that comment cause you're both talking about something other than the word exclusive. I dare say that the majority of people want to be in an exclusive relationship, that does not mean other ways of doing it is wrong, obviously, it's just prefered on a large scale.

What you had a problem with, it looked like to me, and rightfully so, is peoples judgmental attitude towards things they don't accept themselves or don't understand, but it has nothing at all to do with the word exclusive or exclusivity.. hope this clears that up.

Being poly is just as fine as being mono (and everything in between, just used those 2 as examples that stand fairly far apart), that was not something I tried to speak up against at all.



I don't care what people do in their private lives(as long as it's not in any way/shape/form destructive to whoever they do it with or people around it, and I mean destructive in a real way, not in a "oh I can't personally deal with this, so this has to be wrong" kinda way). I'll catch a lot of shit for this, then again, don't care, but if people want to record themselves having sex, go ahead, it's their choice. If they want to document things for their own amusement and pleasure, all good (whether I personally agree with it or NOT <-- important life lesson people). It does not give some brain dead asshole with hacking skills the right to steal someone else's property and distribute it to the public. 

Correct me if I am wrong, but theft of a car is wrong, right? How is this any different? Because of monetary value in a car and well emotional value for a(or more) personal video tape(s), that makes it less wrong? I find it funny and ironic when people try to tell me to get of my "high horse" because I am "defending" someones "wrong" actions against someone that has legitimately done a crime, the same people trying to give me the "high horse" speech are 100% behind the criminal act, endorse and welcome it... for the people that are capable of understanding, I don't need to say much more to make my point clear. 

Maybe simply cause people personally don't agree on what right and wrong is they think like this, and many, if not most do: "Hey it benefits me, so I am cool with it". People have a real stupid tendency to base what is right or wrong on their own personal needs and what makes sense to them, based solely on who THEY are and their "values", not what actually makes sense from an objective, neutral standpoint. These are also the same people that would flip a burger if the exact same things they are cool with happening to others, cause of their own personal benefit, would happen to them and really speak up against or be distraught and don't know how to deal with it. Then the reality other people face, would become yours and you'd be the one seeing the ignorant (at best) perspective of people with "opinions" stated as facts.

People need to start opening their eyes and brain and be able to separate personal opinion and view from actual facts. This is the thing, regardless whether you have managed to convince yourself out of ignorance or stupidity that something is right and you don't budge on it, regardless how much evidence slams you in the face, it will never change the actual reality of how things are. It's called living in a bubble because you're really just to afraid of the reality that is. Whether it's better or worse than the fictional one you've created for yourself or not, doesn't matter, what matters is that it's new and new is scary so it needs to be avoided at all cost, and that is the reason people stay in their "safety" bubble and can't move on and are not able to see outside their own narrow minded view of the world, it's scary. The reality of any situation, just simply is what it is and personal, emotional judgment of it, while it can impact the individual in the situation because of their own insecurity within themselves, will never change the neutral fact of the situation or right and wrong. Logic and reason dictates right from wrong, not personal views or opinions stated wrongfully as facts.

Also I don't think I have to mention this, but for clarification, just in case: Everything after what I said about the exclusive thing is not directed towards the person I quoted in this, it's just generalized and not directed at any one specifically.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I saw a Summer Rae fake, I say fake due to the phone being used was wonky in the middle, it looked like the editor didn't align the two pics he fused together properly. 

Incredible body of whoever that chick was.

Getting tired of all the fakes and the pussy hacker who started this mess then suddenly gains morals outta nowhere. Finish what you started and announcing when leaks are going to hit.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

What's up with peoples assumption that Brad Maddox was Paige's boyfriend? She could just be a HOE for all we know!!! 

She was new when the video was made so it was probably a huge accomplishment for her to be with main roster WWE guys. I think Paige is a wild girl that don't give a shit about self respect. 

Xavier woods is a cheating POS. Wonder what his wife will say now that he has a kid on the way.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

After 2 very entertaining days I feel horribly bad for Paige. Can just imagine if this was my sister. Leaking nudes is one thing but the 3 way, cumshot over the belt and her playing with herself really embarrasing stuff.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

One size doesn't fit all here. Severity has to be taken into consideration. If we were dealing in an absolute when it comes to private footage being leaked without consent then Rollins would have been dealt with the same way Hogan was. I'm ok with Rollins not being too heavily disciplined. His offense was something that is pretty normalized these day with apps like Snapchat being hugely popular. Is it behavior I'd portake in? No. 

If this were my company Paige and Woods would be fired. No questions. This goes far beyond sending a nude photo. This is disgusting behavior. Especially the part about desecrating the belt that company invest so much time into making seem important and valuable. If I'm working a ten scale here I'd say that Rollins get a 3, Hogan gets a 7, and this shit with Paige is an easy 9. Yes, Paige was a part of more of the video over Woods, but youncant fore one without firing the other


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Forget Raw.
> 
> New Day is hosting Wrestlemania. Imagine the fuckery that is about to ensue when they're out there doing their thing while the crowd relentlessly shits on Woods.





Empress said:


> The Mania crowd will probably eat Woods alive. They should just let Big E make some jokes about it and move on.


I think both you are on the wrong track here. The 'Mania crowd will be full of casuals and kids. If I had to guess, 60-75% of them probably won't know.

It's the smarky "Raw after Mania" crowd that's gonna go in on him. Also, any "smark cities" between now and WM which the Brooklyn show tends to be.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

And I thought Paige (during her NXT run) would be the longest female performer in WWE because of the passion she had.

I've never been so wrong!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Xavier OMG

https://clips.twitch.tv/TiredRefinedTitanTheRinger


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










NEW
DAY CUCKS


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Red Hair said:


> and then we get to the filthiest act of em all, which was letting Brad Maddox's kids spill onto her face *AND* the NXT Women's Championship :lmao :lmao :lmao


If they had just been regular tits-out nudes, it would be handled like Rollins. The facial is the nail in the coffin. There's no coming back after that.

As for Woods, they should throw him to the wolves (Brooklyn, Raw after Mania) and just get it over with already.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The Summer Rae nudes :banderas


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

"You screwed Paige" chants will be on their way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

With the whole racial tensions going on today it's nice to see a white and black man on the same paige


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Summer Rae is my favorite Diva. I was looking at those pics like :focus


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*










Can't wait.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


>


_*Dat fucking ass on her. Man. :book*_


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So Summer actually has legit nudes then? 

:focus


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

What next for Paige? I think she will be Chyna'd

Fired from WWE

Alberto ditches her

Does porn

Dies of drug overdose


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Xavier OMG
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/TiredRefinedTitanTheRinger


New Day's first Raw segment is gonna be legendary.

Partly because the New Day has a lot more freedom when it comes to interacting with the audience so you'll know there will be a back & forth with the Brooklyn crowd.

It'll be funny for all the right reasons.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> What's up with peoples assumption that Brad Maddox was Paige's boyfriend? She could just be a HOE for all we know!!!
> 
> She was new when the video was made so it was probably a huge accomplishment for her to be with main roster WWE guys. I think Paige is a wild girl that don't give a shit about self respect.
> 
> Xavier woods is a cheating POS. Wonder what his wife will say now that he has a kid on the way.


There was rumours about them dating a bit back. Here's some people asking about them.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140703144649AApEkBB

And a report mentioning it: http://www.pwmania.com/paige-comments-on-whether-shes-dating-anyone 

So what's with people's assumptions that they weren't too? They seem to be everywhere.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

They should have them come out and Xavier should tell everyone there's a video of him that he needs to talk about.. 


Then after much shenanigans (the others trying to stop him and stuff) have the 1 million subscribers vid on the Tron..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Genetically Superior said:


> One size doesn't fit all here. Severity has to be taken into consideration. If we were dealing in an absolute when it comes to private footage being leaked without consent then Rollins would have been dealt with the same way Hogan was. I'm ok with Rollins not being too heavily disciplined. His offense was something that is pretty normalized these day with apps like Snapchat being hugely popular. Is it behavior I'd portake in? No.
> 
> If this were my company Paige and Woods would be fired. No questions. This goes far beyond sending a nude photo. This is disgusting behavior. Especially the part about desecrating the belt that company invest so much time into making seem important and valuable. If I'm working a ten scale here I'd say that Rollins get a 3, Hogan gets a 7, and this shit with Paige is an easy 9. Yes, Paige was a part of more of the video over Woods, but youncant fore one without firing the other


Paige too an extent I can understand. Particular after the belt incident (although i still believe firing her over this alone is a huge overreaction) but why on earth would you fire Woods? What exactly has he done wrong here? He hasn't Jizzed over a title (to our knowledge at least), we don't know if he had a partner or anything. All he's done is have sex in a consensual manner. It wasn't even his phone or anything that got hacked. For all we know paige could have had videos of her and a bunch of guys saved on her phone (maybe even stuff with Del Rio) that never got the chance to be made public. Why should Woods suffer from something that took place at least 4/5 years ago. 

Honestly I kinda hate when people jump on stuff like this and claim people should be fired over a stupid thing they did years ago. Judging by the video quality and such all this stuff has to be at least 4 years old (if not older), if nothing else Paige is stupid for keeping the stuff on here phone but thats about it. If they do fire her it has to be over a culmination of stuff. Not just this.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Vince can't let New Day host WM now. The only option is for them to create a quick storyline that removes Woods from the group. Or they have a segment at WM where they have a falling out.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Vince can't let New Day host WM now. The only option is for them to create a quick storyline that removes Woods from the group. Or they have a segment at WM where they have a falling out.


No way Vince breaks up the new day. Gotta keep that Merch money


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



God Movement said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> Looking forward to Monday Night Raw tomorrow.


agree you know audiences are not going to be quiet about this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Meltzer pretty much agree with the majority of the forum on the lastest WOR: They can't fire Paige because if they do, besides being a PR nightmare, they have to punish Xavier in the same way, and they can't rehire Hogan either


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Someone PM me this Summer stuff.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Meltzer pretty much agree with the majority of the forum on the lastest WOR: They can't fire Paige because if they do, besides being a PR nightmare, they have to punish Xavier in the same way, and they can't rehire Hogan either


Meltzer only heard about the tape. If he saw the cum on the championship he might change his tune.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Meltzer pretty much agree with the majority of the forum on the lastest WOR: They can't fire Paige because if they do, besides being a PR nightmare, they have to punish Xavier in the same way, and they can't rehire Hogan either


Sure you can fire Paige. Xavier didn't cum all over a title.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Vince can't let New Day host WM now. The only option is for them to create a quick storyline that removes Woods from the group. Or they have a segment at WM where they have a falling out.


Why not suspend Woods as well maybe sue Page after they fire her? Stop schilling for WWE man.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah I think the title thing is the one that's going to be the will he or won't he thing cause he'll probably see that as completely disrespectful to the title and the company. I'm not sure Paige's career with the WWE was going to continue much longer but maybe she would have come back and had a good run cause we only saw what we saw with the Del Rio thing and how people were making it look really.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Meltzer pretty much agree with the majority of the forum on the lastest WOR: They can't fire Paige because if they do, besides being a PR nightmare, they have to punish Xavier in the same way, and they can't rehire Hogan either


Well more "I dunno. Not heard. It is difficult." Said they may do something but it is a hard balance. Said if it was just Paige, she's not that valuable and is already in trouble for the suspensions and turning backstage at other promotions but yeah.

I think either they let it blow over and fire Paige when all is forgotten, or not have her on TV until the contract is up. 

Also he did not know about the title pic


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Seriously. Paige fucked a married man and a possibly engaged man on film at the same damn time, along with a bunch of other disgusting shit. Rollins' EX fiancee leaked ONE dick picture out of spite. They're in no way the same, and NO ONE'S going to ignore this and move on.*


Does anyone know when this was recorded. I hear this about the married thing with Xavier but I have no idea when he was married. Chances are he was dating at least but I'm not sure about the married thing.

Paige was rumoured to be dating Maddox in around 2012 so whether it's from that time or not I'm not sure. I don't even know when Xavier came to the WWE be it development or whatever. 

But in regards to this though, I think it's more about the title thing really than anything. Vince will no doubt see it as a complete disrespect and I think that's where it's gonna effect her mainly. They probably won't care about talents going with married talents cause chances are that's happened and been known of a lot in the WWE, but yeah I don't think this is going to be ignored like the Seth one was. The Seth one was actually nothing really but this is a bit more.

Also, although I think to some degree it was an excuse but remember their feelings on Chyna being in the HOF and people googling her, well I think more people are going to google Paige considering she's currently active in the WWE so there's that too, there's also rumours that the New Day may be kept backstage at Raw tomorrow but I'm not sure if that will be the case.

But yeah lol


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

I feel like it would make sense if Woods was on tv this week, they made a joke about it (that would go over kids heads but would be enough to make the adults laugh and move on). For example if Big E and Kofi are setting up a tag match and said something along the lines of "Are you ok sitting this one out Woods, we know you love tag-teaming"...just something stupid that will get a few laughs and let everyone move on. There's no point in delaying any possible reactions for a week or two. Whether Vince would allow that though is another matter...


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

How they deal with this is gonna be interesting. They probably should't punish her, but what are they suppose to do. This wasn't one dick pic, this was considerably more extreme. Like how is WWE suppose to sell her after people seen her stick dildo up her ass or had her dude wack off on her and a WWE title. Maddox i think is already gone, and Woods luckily wasn't involved in more of videos. Though he's probably gonna have to eat some shit for a bit.


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why can't they bring Hogan back?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



december_blue said:


> Seth's content was more tame, but it was private content posted without consent in both cases. The major difference being that Seth's ex posted his dick pics to spite him for cheating whereas Paige/Maddox/Woods was the result of a hacker, so they'd almost have to be more forgiving of the latter.
> 
> They won't release Paige over this, but I'm now almost certain we won't see her performing for the WWE again.


Yeah, my only concern is the title thing, if this is seen as a complete disrespect or something which could get Vince quite pissed off. Also the googling thing I mentioned above was their excuse for Chyna. More people are going to google Paige and see this stuff so if that really is the case for them and not just an excuse towards Chyna then this could also be an issue.

The Seth thing is kinda hidden really I think, I bet most people don't even know about it or have forgot about it at least. But yeah, I completely agree with you in regards to this being the result of a hacker. I just think it's the belt thing that concerns me cause it probably is seen as a complete disrespect, I could see Vince seriously going down on Paige over this, if she even dare show up. 

But then of course she'd be in breach of contract, complete catch 22 really. I guess she'll just have to face it. Who knows, maybe they will be quite forgiving but I do feel it's the fact the title picture is out there and of course the googling thing too. It's that really which concerns me but who knows


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Will WWE risk letting New Day host Wrestlemania with the possibility of the crowd chanting some weird shit at them? We know the WWE hates that and would probably do anything they could to not let that even possibly happening. I wonder if they get pulled from the job.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Seriously. Paige fucked a married man and a possibly engaged man on film at the same damn time, along with a bunch of other disgusting shit. Rollins' EX fiancee leaked ONE dick picture out of spite. They're in no way the same, and NO ONE'S going to ignore this and move on.*


Were they married/engaged though? That threesome happened some years ago while they were all in NXT.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



CGS said:


> If they do fire her it has to be over a culmination of stuff. Not just this.


She has two basically back to back wellness violations which already put her one strike away from being fired on the wellness policy alone now all this shit happens with the leaks, normally I would say probably shouldn't hold the leaks against her but the title picture pretty much sealed the deal on her fate imo. I just can't see how they can't not fire her at this point.

I would of wished her well in her future endeavors right when the title picture surfaced


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Does anyone know when this was recorded. I hear this about the married thing with Xavier but I have no idea when he was married. Chances are he was dating at least but I'm not sure about the married thing.
> 
> Paige was rumored to be dating Maddox in around 2012 so whether it's from that time or not I'm not sure. I don't even know when Xavier came to the WWE be it development or whatever.


The nudes could have been at anytime but for the videos it could be anywhere between 2012 & early 2014 when all three were down in NXT/FCW. The Belt pic for sure is 2013/early 2014 but the rest is up in the air. 

No idea if Woods was with his partner 4 years or so ago but i don't believe he was married.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CGS said:


> Paige too an extent I can understand. Particular after the belt incident (although i still believe firing her over this alone is a huge overreaction) but why on earth would you fire Woods? What exactly has he done wrong here? He hasn't Jizzed over a title (to our knowledge at least), we don't know if he had a partner or anything. All he's done is have sex in a consensual manner. It wasn't even his phone or anything that got hacked. For all we know paige could have had videos of her and a bunch of guys saved on her phone (maybe even stuff with Del Rio) that never got the chance to be made public. Why should Woods suffer from something that took place at least 4/5 years ago.
> 
> Honestly I kinda hate when people jump on stuff like this and claim people should be fired over a stupid thing they did years ago. Judging by the video quality and such all this stuff has to be at least 4 years old (if not older), if nothing else Paige is stupid for keeping the stuff on here phone but thats about it. If they do fire her it has to be over a culmination of stuff. Not just this.


I'm not completely clued up on this so forgive me but is there a chance this could have been saved to her iCloud and not actually have been on her phone for a while but got stolen from there?

That's what I was thinking it was, I don't think she's had this on her phone. Either that or it's someone else who's had the content it's been stolen/leaked from?

Paige did say 'Personal and private photos of mine were stolen and unfortunately they were shared publicly without my consent.' but this could have been stolen from anywhere really. Not necessarily her?

The only other thing with this is her Instagram the other week was hacked, so it does make you think but that could of course just be coincidence too. Who knows? 



CGS said:


> The nudes could have been at anytime but for the videos it could be anywhere between 2012 & early 2014 when all three were down in NXT/FCW. The Belt pic for sure is 2013/early 2014 but the rest is up in the air.
> 
> No idea if Woods was with his partner 4 years or so ago but i don't believe he was married.


Yeah, look at this report from 2014. It even says there there were rumours of Paige and Maddox dating and I'm sure I remember hearing about it briefly at the time too.

http://www.pwmania.com/paige-comments-on-whether-shes-dating-anyone

I don't think this is as bad as it seems in regards to the whole Xavier/Married thing. Also shouldn't this be on him anyway, it seems a little unfair that Paige gets the shit yet Paige was the single girl or dating the guy she was with doing this anyway if you get what I mean. 

Of course I don't agree or condone her sleeping with married men if that was the case, but I'm not really sure it was. When did Xavier first sign to the WWE, as you have to bare in mind too he could have been around there before we even heard of him also. 

Will just have to see, I genuinely don't know but I do think these are things to think about 

Also his reaction here (I think this was last night) kinda tells me that everything was alright about that stuff.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

They may keep Xavier off TV this week, which honestly if that is his punishment for this whole thing getting out, well that is nothing to worry about. Right now WWE are probably happy Paige isn't on TV atm though. 

I doubt Paige will get fired for this. But if she did, with the way she's been acting lately, she might be relieved. She's had one foot out the door for the past year. She wants to be with Del Rio. Yes she's injured, but it seems she has no interest in WWE anymore. Add in her two failed drug tests, this might be her third strike. The whole part with the NXT title belt might be the nail in coffin.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I hate to be "that guy", but I would very much so appreciate it if someone could PM me the Summer Rae pics. I'm too stupid to find them on my own :/

You will of course receive some green rep in return for helping me out :eva2


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



SmarKiller said:


> What next for Paige? I think she will be Chyna'd
> 
> Fired from WWE
> 
> ...


LOL.. tell us how you really feel. :lmao


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but I would very much so appreciate it if someone could PM me the Summer Rae pics. I'm too stupid to find them on my own :/
> 
> You will of course receive some green rep in return for helping me out :eva2


Summer Rae photos were fakes. Just go to her instagram that's the best you'll get.

https://www.instagram.com/daniellemoinet/?hl=en

As for Paige, she's a naughty naughty girl.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Mango13 said:


> She has two basically back to back wellness violations which already put her one strike away from being fired on the wellness policy alone now all this shit happens with the leaks, normally I would say probably shouldn't hold the leaks against her but the title picture pretty much sealed the deal on her fate imo. I just can't see how they can't not fire her at this point.
> 
> I would of wished her well in her future endeavors right when the title picture surfaced


Yup if they look at it from that point of view then fine, I mean she also has all the crap with her constantly getting into trouble with Del Rio and such to consider. 



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I'm not completely clued up on this so forgive me but is there a chance this could have been saved to her iCloud and not actually have been on her phone for a while but got stolen from there?
> 
> That's what I was thinking it was, I don't think she's had this on her phone. Either that or it's someone else who's had the content it's been stolen/leaked from?
> 
> ...


iCloud essentially mirrors whats on your phone/mac/iPad and links them all into one library so that you can see pictures taken on your phone on your iPad/Mac and pictures taken on your iPad on your phone/Mac.So somewhere down the line she must have had the pictures saved on one of her devices. I don't believe there is a way they couldn't have been saved in either her iPad, Mac or iPhone library and still show up in iCloud. 

But yeah it could have been stolen from anywhere. One would assume/question how someone else had access to them originally though if they did come from someone other than her.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

K got em. Thanks for your help, guys! You can stop PMing me now xD


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



CGS said:


> Yup if they look at it from that point of view then fine, I mean she also has all the crap with her constantly getting into trouble with Del Rio and such to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, I see. I was just thinking too, people are saying about Del Rio should probably dump her but I'm kinda wondering if Del Rio already knew about these and the chances of it happening. Chances are he probably did and if she had a reputation for being like that back then, Del Rio probably no doubt knew about it. Just because she did that then doesn't mean it's the same person she is now either.

The same with Xavier and his wife, she may have already known about the Paige/Maddox/Xavier thing too. His reaction last night on the video seems that everything is alright there with things, if he's taken off TV tomorrow it's not because he's being punished but probably because they don't want the chants on live TV. That said, this whole thing has brought publicity to Raw too as people may tune in to see that wouldn't have done otherwise, so there's that too.

I think the Xavier thing is alright to be honest. As I say I think my only concern is Paige with the title because I don't think Vince will be too happy about that being out there.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just seen this here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843298765033394176
You know what, good on her really. I know there is law out there about hacking exes social media accounts now and also for sharing these kinda things without consent (which I completely agree with should be there). It doesn't stop the embarrassment that's been done but at least it might make people think twice about randomly leaking these things in future.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> So Summer actually has legit nudes then?
> 
> :focus


Nah, it's photoshopped. At this point, 99% of what's being said is people lying purely to mess with you. All it takes is one person going into a 4chan thread and saying 'Hey I'm the leaker and I have Steph/TJ Perkins/Undertaker'. The actual hacker has supposedly found his conscience and doesn't want to post anything else. 

And yes, someone really did claim to have Undertaker nudes.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Just seen this here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843298765033394176
> You know what, good on her really. I know there is law out there about hacking exes social media accounts now and also for sharing these kinda things without consent (which I completely agree with should be there). It doesn't stop the embarrassment that's been done *but at least it might make people think twice about randomly leaking these things in future.*


It won't.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I hear Brad Maddox has apparently posted a video threatening suicide. Dunno if it's true as most of his social media accounts seem to be down, and despite the fact I find it weird that he was basically filming porn, I wouldn't want anything drastic occurring to him.


----------



## RAThugaNomenal (Oct 17, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> What's up with peoples assumption that Brad Maddox was Paige's boyfriend? She could just be a HOE for all we know!!!
> 
> She was new when the video was made so it was probably a huge accomplishment for her to be with main roster WWE guys. I think Paige is a wild girl that don't give a shit about self respect.
> 
> Xavier woods is a cheating POS. Wonder what his wife will say now that he has a kid on the way.


Did I miss something? Wasn't this tape years ago before his wife?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Empress said:


> I was going to go but only nosebleed sections are left now. I'll watch the madness from home.
> 
> The Mania crowd will probably eat Woods alive. They should just let Big E make some jokes about it and move on.


They will release tickets on the hard cam side tomorrow. Go on ticketmaster every few hours and you'll be certain to grab great seats if you act fast.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Dibil13 said:


> Nah, it's photoshopped. At this point, 99% of what's being said is people lying purely to mess with you. All it takes is one person going into a 4chan thread and saying 'Hey I'm the leaker and I have Steph/TJ Perkins/Undertaker'. The actual hacker has supposedly found his conscience and doesn't want to post anything else.
> 
> And yes, someone really did claim to have Undertaker nudes.


The hacker is probably shitting his pants in all honestly, he's facing jail time no doubt. 




InUtero said:


> I hear Brad Maddox has apparently posted a video threatening suicide. Dunno if it's true as most of his social media accounts seem to be down, and despite the fact I find it weird that he was basically filming porn, I wouldn't want anything drastic occurring to him.


Shit I hope Maddox is okay, thia is just a bump in the road, the Jennifer Lawrence leak for example, people were talking about it for about a short while but everything cooled down, I feel bad for him.



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Just seen this here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843298765033394176
> You know what, good on her really. I know there is law out there about hacking exes social media accounts now and also for sharing these kinda things without consent (which I completely agree with should be there). It doesn't stop the embarrassment that's been done but at least it might make people think twice about randomly leaking these things in future.


Agreed, I mean she can't really do much about people on twitter, the worst they'll get is a ban but I do hope the hacker is brought to justice, at the end of the day shit like this is serious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

If you have even a tiny bit of fame these days, you should know better to not fuck people on camera. Let alone other people who have some fame and are employed by the same company that you are. It's sad that this is what the world has come to, but it's just the way it is. To be somewhat famous and allow yourself to be filmed on camera while having sex is stupid in 2017. For that reason, she doesn't have my sympathy.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



razzathereaver said:


> It won't.


It will when it becomes more common knowledge and people see people are being jailed for this. One guy got 18 months for doing this and it's still only slowly but surely becoming more common knowledge.

Will it stop it completely, absolutely not, but will it cut it down, absolutely because many will think twice before doing that shit to people. People with half a brain anyway.



Snake Plissken said:


> Agreed, I mean she can't really do much about people on twitter, the worst they'll get is a ban but I do hope the hacker is brought to justice, at the end of the day shit like this is serious


Spot on!!


----------



## Cris vr6 (Jul 10, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

god what an ugly body

https://www.celebjihad.com/paige/wwe-diva-paige-nude-photos-sex-tape-video-leaked


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kostic said:


> 99% of GFs don't have their private sextapes plastered all over the Internet, so the situation is a bit different.


There are adult websites that say otherwise.... :sleep


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



> I hear Brad Maddox has apparently posted a video threatening suicide.


This is why i hate hackers and think they are scumbags innocent lives get destroyed because people trust others to delete this shit. Why the fuck Paige kept it while claiming Del Rio is the love of her life stuns me. If that's me i'd delete that shit soon as it was taken to prevent this shit. Yes in a way Paige can be viewed as a victim but on the other hand she should have deleted this stuff.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ellthom said:


> The word "cuck" is becoming my trigger word, its such a Trump-ism, considering that I have really started to see its use a lot since he got elected, more so on the internet than in real life, if this goes on I am willing to hand out red rep to anyone who uses it...
> 
> Its sounds like a cross between cunt and fuck. Start speaking real words you bloody idiots.


Actually, the word "cuck" is short for *CUCKOLD.
*
*A sexually inadequate husband who accepts his wife's pussy is her solely property and she alone decides which men she will fuck*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cuckold


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



ShowStopper said:


> If you have even a tiny bit of fame these days, you should know better to not fuck people on camera. Let alone other people who have some fame and are employed by the same company that you are. It's sad that this is what the world has come to, but it's just the way it is. To be somewhat famous and allow yourself to be filmed on camera while having sex is stupid in 2017. For that reason, she doesn't have my sympathy.


This is looking like it was from 5 years ago so it seems. I hear you on that and get what you're saying because you are prone to it more as there's more interest. If some girl from next door did it no one would care and just be like 'Oh right' seeing it as completely normal, so a girl had sex. She might get called certain names for a bit but that's just double standards really as the majority of those who label her have probably done some sort of thing like this to some degree anyway. She's technically not done anything wrong. 

But maybe she was just naive and trusting at the time, it seems to be more the past few years this stuff with iCloud and phone's now things like that it seems these things are happening. 

Regardless, people shouldn't be stealing people's content and putting it online so there really is no excuse for it I don't think. In the public eye or not there does seem to be more of a law coming in on this and rightly so. They've brought this in now in regards to exes hacking into exes social media accounts being taken care of and rightly so, the only thing is it's still slowly but surely becoming public knowledge. Some guy was jailed for 18 months over something like this not that long ago. Once this becomes more public knowledge people might start to think twice now about doing these things. It's a complete invasion of privacy and is causing public ridicule to anyone really.

I don't think it's wrong to have empathy and feel for the girl. She was 20 years old so it seems, or around that anyway. It seems like the guys get a free pass. Pretty sure many 20 year old's have been naive and we have no idea as to why she was doing it. A lot of this comes from insecurities you know. Not always, but in many cases and more so than not it usually is.

I just think it's a case of being silly, young and naive really. Too trusting maybe but I don't even think it's Maddox or the people involved that have betrayed her either (as some have said about Maddox). 

I hear what you're saying though, completely and I do agree with you but I just think there's a better way to look at this though and there's nothing wrong with compassion and empathy. She's a human at the end of the day and if she ended up doing something silly over this due to the ridicule and the mental damage it could cause, then I think it's something that could be taken into account. 

Silly and naive I think but we've all been there in some way or another in that respect. But that's all that it is I reckon. She was young and probably didn't think about it before hand in the bigger picture, as she should have done. People make mistakes, forgiveness should be given. The same way we would want in regards to any mistakes we might make. 

That's the only thing she's done wrong really, if that's even a bad thing. It's those who have done this to her that I think is the bad thing (which I know you pretty much said too when you mentioned it's sad this is what the world has come to). So I do get you in that sense, completely. 

I think she was just naive and silly basically, lesson learned.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> There are adult websites that say otherwise.... :sleep


So pornstars constitute 99% of girlfriends in the world?

Sure, that seems legit.

Smh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> This is looking like it was from 5 years ago so it seems. I hear you on that and get what you're saying because you are prone to it more as there's more interest. If some girl from next door did it no one would care and just be like 'Oh right' seeing it as completely normal, so a girl had sex. She might get called certain names for a bit but that's just double standards really as the majority of those who label her have probably done some sort of thing like this to some degree anyway. She's technically not done anything wrong.
> 
> But maybe she was just naive and trusting at the time, it seems to be more the past few years this stuff with iCloud and phone's now things like that it seems these things are happening.
> 
> ...


Even if it was 5 years, (I think it's more 2013), still doesn't excuse the mistake. Sex tapes have been released long before 5 years ago. You have to use your head these days.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> This is why i hate hackers and think they are scumbags innocent lives get destroyed because people trust others to delete this shit. Why the fuck Paige kept it while claiming Del Rio is the love of her life stuns me. If that's me i'd delete that shit soon as it was taken to prevent this shit. Yes in a way Paige can be viewed as a victim but on the other hand she should have deleted this stuff.


I agree with you but, this might not have been stolen from Paige's phone directly. All she's said is 'Personal and private photos of mine were stolen and unfortunately they were shared publicly without my consent.' - That doesn't necessarily mean it was stolen from her. 

It could have also been in some back up storage place too and might not have been from her phone. She probably didn't have these on her phone I doubt, but who knows.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Why did Paige keep these on her phone?

Wow what a freak


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

IF they take Xavier off TV and dont let new day host WM it will just make things 100x worse because the smark crowds will keep chanting we want Xavier or New day or something like that.

Just keep him on TV, let the crowd see him, get it out of their system and move on. If the WWE tries to hide him, it will just make it worse.

Plus the WWE should not even do shit to him. He had sex on camera big deal. A lot of people do that shit. And sure he may have cheated on his then GF, wrestlers cheat on their gf/wives all the time.

This is a non-issue with Xaiver. 

It should not even be an issue with Paige either but with her she was using a NXT (WWE) title in sexual acts. That is what the WWE could use against her, not the other sexual acts.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



ShowStopper said:


> Even if it was 5 years, (I think it's more 2013), still doesn't excuse the mistake. Sex tapes have been released long before 5 years ago. You have to use your head these days.


I agree with you. But I just think that maybe this was a case of the girl being naive more than anything. I don't think she's done anything that bad to not have any empathy for. Just been naive and silly. 

I'm sure we've all been naive and silly in various ways but we just haven't had this happen to us, thankfully. We all can be this in different ways but it's still the same thing. 

They shouldn't have been put out there in the first place unless she put them out herself. But yeah, I do actually agree with you. I just don't think it's a bad thing to have some compassion and empathy for the girl.

Honestly, that's what's wrong with the world I think. There's too much lack of this and should be way more of it at the end of the day.

How long should we be punished for a mistake we made and was it really a mistake when at the end of the day that stuff was done in privacy. 

That's just my feelings anyway


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Kostic said:


> So pornstars constitute 99% of girlfriends in the world?
> 
> Sure, that seems legit.
> 
> Smh.


I'm referring to the "GF" adult websites. I'm not going to post them here to further elaborate, okay? Do a google search with filters turned off.


And stop being a jerk.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm referring to the "GF" adult websites. I'm not going to post them here to further elaborate, okay? Do a google search with filters turned off.
> 
> 
> And stop being a jerk.


Not familiar with those.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Are Cherry Bomb's and Kailtyn's legit ? Couldn't find them.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Sweggeh said:
> 
> 
> > Brad Maddox has deleted his Twitter.
> ...


 :lmao that profile pic is the funniest shit in this thread. Brad Maddox probably deleted his account after this. Hope the guy doesn't kill himself over this. He must feel really guilty over the recording being his idea.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> This is why i hate hackers and think they are scumbags innocent lives get destroyed because people trust others to delete this shit. Why the fuck Paige kept it while claiming Del Rio is the love of her life stuns me. If that's me i'd delete that shit soon as it was taken to prevent this shit. Yes in a way Paige can be viewed as a victim but on the other hand she should have deleted this stuff.


even if it was deleted, icloud doesn't actually get rid of everything, you may think it's deleted but it will always be there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Are Cherry Bomb's and Kailtyn's legit ? Couldn't find them.


The Cherry Bomb one was legit and I don't think an uncensored version of the Kaitlyn one ever surfaced if it did I didn't see it.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yeah, once you record something and it finds its way onto the cloud, its there forever. Doesnt matter whether you delete it or not. 

Whats all this about Maddox threatening suicide? Is that real? That sad as fuck if its true. 

I do know he completely deleted his twitter, and the one thats up now is just a fake account, its not his account that has been hacked.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> :lmao Brad Maddox probably deleted his account after this. Hope the guy doesn't kill himself over this. He must feel really guilty over the recording being his idea.


From what I can gather he's using his other Twitter ID, as look here:

https://twitter.com/TylerKWarner

That's him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Captain Edd said:


> Paiges mother about to report everyone in this thread to the cyber police


Good luck with that shit. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> even if it was deleted, icloud doesn't actually get rid of everything, you may think it's deleted but it will always be there


This is why I never use Online Storage and always use my OWN Hard Drive to store files and the like. Because of shit like this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> even if it was deleted, icloud doesn't actually get rid of everything, you may think it's deleted but it will always be there


True but i wouldn't upload jackshit because i don't trust icloud or anything else. No way would i upload nudes to a service like that if i had to just buy a disposable camera do shit that way.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

No one is getting in trouble for any of this.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I wonder if we will ever know why the hell Maddox was recording a close up of Xavier banging Paige. 

I can't even imagine wtf the reason behind that was, and how that situation all came about. And I wonder how many other women Xavier has banged backstage. On UUDD he seems way closer to Bayley and Sasha Banks than he even seemed with Paige...


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This is really a lesson for Paige, all celebrities and especially parents. There really should be an hour in school at least once per year dedicated to knowing how to intelligently use the internet from 6th grade through 12th grade. This is something I taught my now 13 year old daughter when she was 12 and will hammer home until she's an adult. Because this is how kids think (no offense intended to poster):



> Why did Paige keep these on her phone?


This is not how the photos were leaked.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> I wonder if we will ever know why the hell Maddox was recording a close up of Xavier banging Paige.
> 
> I can't even imagine wtf the reason behind that was, and how that situation all came about. And I wonder how many other women Xavier has banged backstage. On UUDD he seems way closer to Bayley and Sasha Banks than he even seemed with Paige...


I just thought of something :


What if Maddox was recording this for XAVIER?!?! :trips10:rollins4:taker:austin3:lana3


damndamn


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> This is why I never use Online Storage and always use my OWN Hard Drive to store files and the like. Because of shit like this.


Exactly, but you gotta be careful with even that, you could get hacked and have your personal hard drive hacked into very easily, i used to work with Anonymous years ago helping take down illegal porn sites, people think their stuff is safe but nothing is impossible.

i remember i was dating a girl, and one day got a fuckin voicemail from a random guy, who had sent me voicemails from my girls phone, of some dude she was talkin to behind my back, if you own a smart phone, anybody can get into your personal life no matter how hard you try to stop it, there is no anti virus in the world that can stop a good hacker


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



finalnight said:


> All of the talent have morality clauses in their contracts.


And how exactly would they violate that? I don't think WWE has the right to call having sex immoral. 

If Xavier poster it online like 'Hey WWE Universe, look at me having sex with Paige!' that would be a whole different story. But to me these types of things are just nothing. I honestly don't think WWE should even acknowledge it, they should just move on.

I'd also leave it up to Xavier if he wants to pull himself from TV for a bit. If he wants to deal with possible crowd reactions, I say let him.

As with everything else this all gets forgotten very quickly. Literally in a week this will be totally forgotten in main stream discussions.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Has anyone seen the Brad Maddox response video? Is that actually new, where he's acting like he's insane or it just old and people are reposting?*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> Exactly, but you gotta be careful with even that, *you could get hacked and have your personal hard drive hacked into very easily*, i used to work with Anonymous years ago helping take down illegal porn sites, people think their stuff is safe but nothing is impossible.
> 
> i remember i was dating a girl, and one day got a fuckin voicemail from a random guy, who had sent me voicemails from my girls phone, of some dude she was talkin to behind my back, if you own a smart phone, anybody can get into your personal life no matter how hard you try to stop it, there is no anti virus in the world that can stop a good hacker


Of course. Nothing is 100% secure but the chances of getting hacked in one's own hard drive is much lower than some hackers getting into your files located in the Cloud. :shrug


Besides, I use a combo Antivirus/Firewall program to protect against just what you said. :smile2:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Yo wtf is up with Maddox recording Xavier's dick? That shit lil sus tbh

But holy shit, this is a damn good insight into what goes on in the lives of WWE Superstars. Man, the Honk will be so proud of this generation. And here we think all Xavier Woods ever did was sit in the back and play a fucking video game while Paige has her pussy out.

On a more serious note, who the hell even leaked this? Did Maddox carry his phone by a repair guy or something?


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Good luck with that shit. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I think she just reported everyone that tweeted her


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone link me to the video of Maddox going around?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



december_blue said:


> Seth's content was more tame, but it was private content posted without consent in both cases. The major difference being that Seth's ex posted his dick pics to spite him for cheating whereas Paige/Maddox/Woods was the result of a hacker, so they'd almost have to be more forgiving of the latter.
> 
> They won't release Paige over this, but I'm now almost certain we won't see her performing for the WWE again.


The vids and pics probably could have been forgiven but the cum on the NXT title? Thats just a step too far and WWE have to do something. Woods probably will get an earful from Vince or Triple H but after everything Paige has done...the jizz on the belt is something i personally would have to punish if i'm Vince


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

*Anybody who thinks Xavier will be suspended or fired, really have NO clue about these kinds of things smh*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> Yeah those Consequences Creed classics from TNA, top notch stuff :lol
> 
> Anyway, by himself, Xavier isn't that valuable. As a group, yes The New Day are cash cows. I don't think he'll get fired *but fucking a girl on camera while another person films it won't be looked at too fondly.*
> 
> Regardless, most of the heat will be on Paige. Woods is pretty safe.


What difference should that really make though? It could be a 15 person gang-bang, as long as it's consensual what does it matter if it's a simple nude photo leak, or a full length sex tape.

Nobody did anything illegal, I know that is not what you're arguing but I'm just saying I think that is the ONLY thing that matters in this instance. 

If they did punish them, I feel like it sets a really weird precedence. It would essentially say that WWE will punish you if caught engaging in consensual legal sex acts and that just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *Has anyone seen the Brad Maddox response video? Is that actually new, where he's acting like he's insane or it just old and people are reposting?*


The one that was posted on YouTube today? 





I saw it but I'm certain it's from a couple years ago when he created that story about being stuck in a cave. I have no idea though, hope the dude is alright.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Can anyone post the Brad Maddox response video? I've been told he's suicidal


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simply Flawless said:


> The vids and pics probably could have been forgiven but the cum on the NXT title? Thats just a step too far and WWE have to do something. Woods probably will get an earful from Vince or Triple H but after everything Paige has done...the jizz on the belt is something i personally would have to punish if i'm Vince


It would look awful for them to fire her for this. For her to be the only woman in this scandal, they'd have a tough time in the media and in the court of public opinion trying to justify it being solely because of the pics with the title.

Her actions (aside from this leak) have shown that she wants to leave. I think they'll just make her sit out the rest of her contract and let it expire, regardless of whether or not she gets medically cleared or requests her release. That's probably how they'll handle it.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> The one that was posted on YouTube today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy has hit rock bottom...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

The NXT Women's title got punished for this when it got covered in splooge!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> This guy has hit rock bottom...


I never seen that video before - he looks like a raging fucking lunatic.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



3ku1 said:


> Who cares theirs an appropriate thread for this. That embarrassing one With over 1K replies.


everyone cares. Its the greatest thread in wf history. I read all 250 pages start to finish. Would read again!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> The one that was posted on YouTube today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good Promo. He could have been used better while in WWE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> And how exactly would they violate that? I don't think WWE has the right to call having sex immoral.
> 
> If Xavier poster it online like 'Hey WWE Universe, look at me having sex with Paige!' that would be a whole different story. But to me these types of things are just nothing. I honestly don't think WWE should even acknowledge it, they should just move on.
> 
> ...





NapperX said:


> Yet nothing happened to Seth, Candice Michelle, Melina, Mickie James, Xavier, Charlotte, etc because it has nothing to do with the contract. The quote you posted is based on a rumor, hence the word "reportedly". I've already stated what the Morality clause is in reference to.


For all the "internet lawyers" on here, here is the real morality clause, not a "rumor":

9.13 (a) WRESTLER shall act at all times with due regard to public morals and conventions during the Term of this Agreement. If WRESTLER shall have committed or shall commit any act or do anything that is or shall be an offense or violation involving moral turpitude under Federal, state or local laws, or which brings WRESTLER into public disrepute, contempt, scandal or ridicule, or which insults or offends the community or any employee, agent or affiliate of PROMOTER or which injures WRESTLER’s reputation in PROMOTER's sole judgment, or diminishes the value of WRESTLER’s professional wrestling services to the public or PROMOTER, then at the time of any such act, or any time after PROMOTER learns of any such act, PROMOTER shall have the right to fine WRESTLER in an amount to be determined by PROMOTER; and PROMOTER shall have the right to immediately suspend WRESTLER and/or terminate this Agreement pursuant to Section 12.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Yeah, WWE could legally fire Xavier or Paige for this. I dont think they will though.

Although Paige completely deserves it after that disgusting shit she did to the title.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

They should book Alberto Del Rio to face Xavier Woods in a 'Paige on a pole match' as soon as possible, with Brad Maddox as referee. Or cameraman. It would break the internet.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

*The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*

Seth Rollins did nothing wrong. Paige literally allowed WWE property to be masturbated. Filming it is inconsequential to the act comitted. If any male wrestler jerked off on the title and it was leaked they would be fired immediately. Maddox got fired for saying cocky pricks in a dark segment ffs.

Paige no doubt will get away with it because of feminism and women always the victim blah blah. Either way we have a Lita-Edge-Hardy situation but far worse. She will probably have to retire voluntarilly .

I just hope she doesnt attempt suicide.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*



HenryBowers said:


> Seth Rollins did nothing wrong. Paige literally allowed WWE property to be masturbated. Filming it is inconsequential to the act comitted. If any male wrestler jerked off on the title and it was leaked they would be fired immediately. Maddox got fired for saying cocky pricks in a dark segment ffs.
> 
> Paige no doubt will get away with it because of feminism and women always the victim blah blah. Either way we have a Lita-Edge-Hardy situation but far worse. She will probably have to retire voluntarilly .
> 
> I just hope she doesnt attempt suicide.


She won't get fired dude, she didn't do nothing wrong...

She just was a young girl in heat, you see it all the time in college, ......young girls like to....

Besides it was just a belt a fake championship, ....for a fake sport..


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Was Rollins punished when his dick pic was leaked?


No , but that was different. It was just a dick pic leaked by an angry ex. He didn't do anything blatantly disrespecting the company he works for like getting jizz all over the title that everyone touched(fans, including kids) and some even kissed (Charlotte held that same jizz title). 

A dick pic is a lot different than a hardcore porn video of their employees getting fucked in the as s by dildo. WWE employees are public figures and are held to a certain standard by the company. WWE strives to have a super clean image. Just look at what happened to Hogan after the phone tapes were leaked. WWE pulled a Chris Benoit on him. Fans weren't even allowed to bring any posters to shows that were related to Hulk Hogan in any way. Security would confiscate them. That's how seriously WWE takes their image in the public eye.

I think the jizz on title will be what gets Paige and possibly Xavier Woods in big trouble. It doesn't matter that it wasn't his jizz, He's still affiliated with the porn videos. Vince will simply hear the rumors about Paige and Xavier and take necessary actions. Its not like Vince is going to check the videos to see if it was woods jizz on the title (lol). I wouldn't be surprised if Xavier gets disciplined along with Paige. Paige is already in the dog house and will most likely get fired if they do take action.

I guess we will find out what happens on Monday. I know school kids today use social media and are no doubt going to talk about the sex tape (or even watch it) and if parents get upset over this, they won't hesitate to complain to the WWE. Then the WWE will have no other choice but to take action against Paige and Woods. Even if it wasn't their fault that it was leaked, someone has to take the blame for this if shit goes down. WWE sure as hell won't.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Hiding Xavier would be a mistake. It's not going away and the sooner the guy soldiers up and faces it, the sooner the air will be taken out of it and the allure diminished. New Day are great at suggestive, innuendo comedy and their best bet is using that to their strength. Face the music and get it over with. If anything, they should open the show tomorrow :lol These things go away a lot quicker if you push through them. I actually think Woods will be well received if anything :lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*



tictac0987 said:


> She won't get fired dude, she didn't do nothing wrong...
> 
> She just was a young girl in heat, you see it all the time in college, ......young girls like to....
> 
> Besides it was just a belt a fake championship, ....for a fake sport..


Get caught ejaculating on company property at your job, and see how well that goes for you.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

I agree with just keeping New Day with Xavier on TV. If the crowd chants anything, no doubt WWE will just mute it if it becomes an issue. WWE can't really hide this situation as it's everywhere now. Seth had to show up to his commitments after his scandal and he was fine. Don't see it being a problem for Xavier. I know the situations are different, but Xavier is going to have to deal with it.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*



Demolition119 said:


> Get caught ejaculating on company property at your job, and see how well that goes for you.



:grin2: I won't do that on my job because I need it...and I'm working a different job..

Paige on the other hand is in entertaining business and the belts are fake..
Ahhh she may get heat for it but it was only sex...

They switch out different belts all the time...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Cumming your way soon the WWe Jizz belt title


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige on the other hand is in entertaining business and the belts are fake..
> Ahhh she may get heat for it but it was only sex...
> 
> They switch out different belts all the time...



What the fuck kind of logic is this roflol? so because the belts get replaced every now and then it's okay to cum all over it? thats like saying it's okay to cum all over the keyboards, computers, mice in the office because those get replaced every so often as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

For Paige, I think the other sexual stuff can be excused, but having Brad or whoever ejaculate on the NXT Women's title with her face next to it should be inexcusable for WWE and they may use that as the reason to terminate her if they go down that road. But let's be honest, they really should've released her after her 2nd Wellness violation, especially since it happened literally after her 1st one. This is probably karma if anything. Hell, I think I even said shortly after the 2nd Wellness violation that they better release her then before she does something REALLY embarrassing. 

Didn't think it'd be something quite like this though when I said that.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*



tictac0987 said:


> Besides it was just a belt a fake championship, ....for a fake sport..


The fact it was a prop for a scripted show is irrelevant, jizzing on company property is a big no no. Not to mention the other implications like how many kids touched it getting a picture.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox hasn't done anything that's worthy of being on suicide watch, come on man.

You banged a young, hot wrestler chick, 99% of the users on here would trade lives with you in an instant. 
:fact

The cuck thing is just a poke in the ribs. Maddox is more popular now than he ever was in WWE.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The Paige situation is different from others and yes, she should be fired 100%*



Mango13 said:


> What the fuck kind of logic is this roflol? so because the belts get replaced every now and then it's okay to cum all over it? thats like saying it's okay to cum all over the keyboards, computers, mice in the office because those get replaced every so often as well.



The wwe isnt going to do nothing to her for her sticky belt.....it's just a prop
If they can replace it screw it, ....people done worse to those belts..

As long as you don't throw it in the trash on a rival companys show...


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

They should just send TND out to get laughed at and get it over with. TND are one of the few people who could make this work, crack a few jokes and that will be that. Do it now and it will probably blow over by post WM


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

They have 0 reason to. It's bad press, but the most I could see is them having New Day off from tv for tomorrow's RAW.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So the title gets jizzed on and everyone acts like Paige is a terrible person for letting it happen? What was she supposed to do? Yell NOOOOOO and snatch the title away at the last second? It was just there and Maddox grabbed it and desecrated it with his seed.

And just because Maddox banged Paige he's some hero to the geeks online who ignore the fact that he's all up in Xavier's junk probably zooming in while he's smashing Paige next. That's embarrassing as hell! 

I don't think Paige really has anything to be ashamed of honestly unless she was in committed relationship at the time. If not, she's just having fun with two guys that were game. Her nudes got out and all her fans who wanted to smash her just want to smash her even more now. Unfortunately, her rep will take a hit and ruthless fans will mock the shit out of this.

As for Xavier, he's just getting him some but it is a bit odd that he's cool with a naked Maddox filming a porn for him... 

Ah, the crazy backstage world of professional wrasslin'... good to see you haven't changed!


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> I think she just reported everyone that tweeted her


I don't think she can do more than that.
It is wrong that people sent her pics, but from a moral standpoint only.
I could be wrong, but I don't think it's an actual crime to tweet pics that are already everywhere.
If she took as much time to raise her daughter better as she took to actually track people down, she wouldn't be in this situation right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@MarkyWhipwreck : Dunno if you saw this yet, but this was the only legit Summer Rae leak thread that I found: http://boards.4chan.org/asp/thread/2385676/summer-rae-may-yet-get-fired-too

One of the pics in there is the fake from that xvideo porno that has since been debunked, but the rest of the pics in there are legit. Enjoy, bruh bruh. :sk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Sorry I'm a Paige fan. But that belt shit can't be defended. Sorry man ^ it's disrespectful. That same belt was most likely show to kids. Still used at many shows etc. Considering WWE is a publically traded company. Who trade with a lot of kids and family corporations. It Doesent matter if the belt was replaced or swapped or disposed. Image wise it's not a good look.. and I am sure Vince is not happy at all. Their intellectual property is crucial. So sorry this is far worser then Blaze throwing the title in the bin. Far worser.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Sorry I'm a Paige fan. But that belt shit can't be defended. Sorry man ^ it's disrespectful. That same belt was most likely show to kids. Still used at many shows etc. Considering WWE is a publically traded company. Who trade with a lot of kids and family corporations. It Doesent matter if the belt was replaced or swapped or disposed. Image wise it's not a good look.. and I am sure Vince is not happy at all. Their intellectual property is crucial. So sorry this is far worser then Blaze throwing the title in the bin. Far worser.


Sure it's disrespectful (mainly just to the company). All I'm saying is that Maddox let loose on it, not Paige but some people are acting like it's all on Paige for letting it happen. It could've just been there laying off to the side and he could've grabbed it before doing the deed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I bet Rock is pissed this has potentially fucked up his movie of Paige's life and career


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Sorry I'm a Paige fan. But that belt shit can't be defended. Sorry man ^ it's disrespectful. That same belt was most likely show to kids. Still used at many shows etc. Considering WWE is a publically traded company. Who trade with a lot of kids and family corporations. It Doesent matter if the belt was replaced or swapped or disposed. Image wise it's not a good look.. and I am sure Vince is not happy at all. Their intellectual property is crucial. So sorry this is far worser then Blaze throwing the title in the bin. Far worser.



They forgave alundra and make her a hall of farmer for throwing the wwe women's title in the bin, they can forgive Paige...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck : Dunno if you saw this yet, but this was the only legit Summer Rae leak thread that I found: http://boards.4chan.org/asp/thread/2385676/summer-rae-may-yet-get-fired-too
> 
> One of the pics in there is the fake from that xvideo porno that has since been debunked, but the rest of the pics in there are legit. Enjoy, bruh bruh. :sk


:trips5 that's solid, thanks bro.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> So the title gets jizzed on and everyone acts like Paige is a terrible person for letting it happen? What was she supposed to do? Yell NOOOOOO and snatch the title away at the last second? It was just there and Maddox grabbed it and desecrated it with his seed.!



She could have been like


Drink it in mannnnn


Get a mouthful


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Sure it's disrespectful (mainly just to the company). All I'm saying is that Maddox let loose on it, not Paige but some people are acting like it's all on Paige for letting it happen. It could've just been there laying off to the side and he could've grabbed it before doing the deed.


you let me borrow a car I leave the keys laying around and my roommate takes the keys goes out and wrecks the car, it's my fault for leaving the keys around when I was responsible for your property, same logic and concept applies for the belt imo


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Federation said:


> slut
> slʌt/Submit
> nounderogatory
> 1.
> ...


and the official definition of feminism is "equal rights". Using a definition to a colloquialism doesn't matter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Whoa, looks like they did get to Summer Rae alittle bit. Nice. She has some thick thighs.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> She could have been like
> 
> 
> Drink it in mannnnn
> ...


:will2


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> So the title gets jizzed on and everyone acts like Paige is a terrible person for letting it happen? What was she supposed to do? Yell NOOOOOO and snatch the title away at the last second? It was just there and Maddox grabbed it and desecrated it with his seed.
> 
> And just because Maddox banged Paige he's some hero to the geeks online who ignore the fact that he's all up in Xavier's junk probably zooming in while he's smashing Paige next. That's embarrassing as hell!
> 
> ...




Why the title was there in a first place?
It doesn't matter if WWE is scripted or not.She was trusted enough to hold one of their titles.She represented NXT and WWE as NXT women's champion.
Little kids wanted to take pics with her and the title.
If the title didn't mean anything to her and being a champion didn't mean anything to her then why did she agree to it?
Some people fight for years to get to WWE and to win a title and for some people actually mean something.
For the fans some champions are people they look up to.
For Paige apparently was another sex toy.
Maybe she should try career as a porn star.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> She could have been like
> 
> 
> Drink it in mannnnn
> ...


lol the Maddox was fired anyway...

The video and pic was released without her consent....

It's no telling what people do to those belts behind the scenes..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> you let me borrow a car I leave the keys laying around and my roommate takes the keys goes out and wrecks the car, it's my fault for leaving the keys around when I was responsible for your property, same logic and concept applies for the belt imo


I understand why people take this line of thinking, I just don't agree with it. It's a hard nosed, hard lined way of thinking that isn't always realistic. People leave keys lying around all the time, maybe even on a designated hook...just because a roommate steals them (a theft) doesn't mean you should be at fault because you didn't put them in a fireproof safe with a 10 digit combination.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

So, someone thinks Maddox just saw the belt lying around and decided to cum on it, without any Paige involvement?

....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can anyone give me a update on what's happened. Not read the thread.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Erik. said:


>


LMFAO!!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mainboy said:


> Can anyone give me a update on what's happened. Not read the thread.


Read the first post.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mainboy said:


> Can anyone give me a update on what's happened. Not read the thread.



Oh boy...you are in for a wild ride.

Well basically....

1. Paige nudes leaked.
2. Videos of Paige sticking things up her asshole also leaked.
3. A few sex tapes of Brad Maddox fucking Paige soon followed. Including a blowjob, and one in a cubicle.
4. Possibly the most shocking and disturbing of all, a video of Xavier Woods fucking Paige while Maddox recorded with a couple of cameras were leaked.
5. A picture of Maddox cumming on Paiges face, as well as the NXT womens championship.
6. Maddox has deleted his Twitter and gone into hiding. Xavier Woods and Paige (and Paige's mom) are getting mercilessly roasted and trolled on Twitter.

Thats the gist of it, although theres a lot of detail missing, including other divas (current and former) and details of leaks yet to come possibly including other WWE talent and a "cumpilation" of Paige.

So yeah, things kinda went insane the last couple of days.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Cliffs;

Paige acted like a 20-something year old when she was 20-something. This is especially shocking when she's a celebrity. People on the internet squirt a bunch of juice to what would otherwise be "onto the next video" quality videos because, Paige. 3ku acts offended at this and takes the high ground about people enjoying this while firmly cemented on his high horse yet keeps coming in the thread to assert his morality because ??? 

edit: RLStern also asserts his dominance when he says that he'd beat his girlfriend if she did this to him.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Seriously. Paige fucked a married man and a possibly engaged man on film at the same damn time, along with a bunch of other disgusting shit. Rollins' EX fiancee leaked ONE dick picture out of spite. They're in no way the same, and NO ONE'S going to ignore this and move on.*


FFS, stop spreading this bullshit. Woods WAS NOT MARRIED AT THE TIME. Fuck. It's idiots like you who are going to create all this unnecessary false hate for Woods when he doesn't even deserve it.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Black Widow said:


> Why the title was there in a first place?
> It doesn't matter if WWE is scripted or not.She was trusted enough to hold one of their titles.She represented NXT and WWE as NXT women's champion.
> Little kids wanted to take pics with her and the title.


can we not act like there was a glob of cum on the title while these "little kids" wanted to take pictures with the title?

i mean its called soap and water and cum or any sexual fluid comes right off. or are you the type that has never shaken someones hand because "omg they might have jerked off with that hand or finger banged someone with it at some point in time"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ecoces said:


> can we not act like there was a glob of cum on the title while these "little kids" wanted to take pictures with the title?
> 
> i mean its called soap and water and cum or any sexual fluid comes right off. or are you the type that has never shaken someones hand because "omg they might have jerked off with that hand or finger banged someone with it at some point in time"


You'd be surprised what black lights reveal on "clean" surfaces. Evolution in action, that's why we invented the fist bump. Less surface area contact.....:draper2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Oh boy...you are in for a wild ride.
> 
> Well basically....
> 
> ...


Fucking hell :ha


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> What's female for perro?....


Perra


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Confirmation that the Brad Maddox video is NOT related to this whole situation. Here's when it was originally released:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lance Hoyt said:


> Confirmation that the Brad Maddox video is NOT related to this whole situation. Here's when it was originally released:


*Oh good, I thought he'd gone completely off the rails when I first saw it.

*


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Ecoces said:


> can we not act like there was a glob of cum on the title while these "little kids" wanted to take pictures with the title?
> 
> i mean its called soap and water and cum or any sexual fluid comes right off. or are you the type that has never shaken someones hand because "omg they might have jerked off with that hand or finger banged someone with it at some point in time"



That is the excuse you will make really?
No one said the title hasn't been clean after it happened, but it doesn't make things better.
It's a disrespect.
Paige was the first NXT women's champion ever.
NXT is very important to Triple H, it's like his child.
If he gave the title to Paige it's because he thought she deserved to be the first ever champion, to represent the company, to be idol for fans.
There is absolutely no excuse for what was done.
And a pic was taken too and now we all know about it.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lance Hoyt said:


> Confirmation that the Brad Maddox video is NOT related to this whole situation. Here's when it was originally released:


*
Did people seriously not look at the time stamp of the video? lol


EDIT: Sorry I misread your post and I found the re-upload of the video. Some people really like to stir shit up. fpalm*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

who cares about the sex tape, that poor title.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Gainn said:


> They should have them come out and Xavier should tell everyone there's a video of him that he needs to talk about..
> 
> 
> Then after much shenanigans (the others trying to stop him and stuff) have the 1 million subscribers vid on the Tron..


Troll level x 100.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> They forgave alundra and make her a hall of farmer for throwing the wwe women's title in the bin, they can forgive Paige...


Huge difference between being forced to put the title in a bin because you were told to by your new boss and simply letting your boyfriend cum on the title, makes you wonder what else they could have done with it especially considering the rumors of these antics including watersports.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simply Flawless said:


> The seth thing isn't in anyway the same as Paige's leak, he didn't record himself having a threesome or banging random people backstage or in a cubicle. Nor did Seth record himself diddling his arse with a dildo. Seth's dick pic leak while not great was not as bad as the things Paige did i mean Seth didn't take a pic of himsef jizzing on a WWE title



Exactly.It's a totally different situation.
Seth was caught cheating by his fiance and two pics of him were posted for revenge.
It's wrong that he was cheating, but also his fiance didn't handle things the best way.
Problems like that should be dealt with in private.
Still, what he did wasn't as bad as what Paige did.
He also didn't fail two drugs tests and tried to blame WWE after and he didn't attend other companies shows.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> I think she just reported everyone that tweeted her


I was talking about this thread. :lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*I'd also like to point out the Brad Maddox video you can easily tell is a re-upload because the quality is fucking garbage. People will do anything for attention.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Black Widow said:


> Exactly.It's a totally different situation.
> Seth was caught cheating by his fiance and two pics of him were posted for revenge.
> It's wrong that he was cheating, but also his fiance didn't handle things the best way.
> Problems like that should be dealt with in private.
> ...


I've heard some really gross things Paige's mum has done so is it any wonder its messed Paige up


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Promo:

Woods should come out on Monday night with two ice creams (one in each hand) and be like:

"So... Anybody like my new day pops?"

Kofi "A taste of magic, I gotta have it!"

Big E "Gotta have it! Gotta!" 
*shakes booty*

Woods "woah, woah, guys, are we on the same page?"

*Big E sideways look*

Woods "I mean, we're two weeks out from Wrestlemania, and this ice cream isn't gunna lick itself... Kofi, have some new day pops!"

Kofi "uh I'm married, so..."

Woods "Come on, it's ice cream! We've got chocolate, strawberry --"

Big E "--Xavier, the whole world knows you like vanilla".

Woods, innocently: "uh... Who doesn't like vanilla? Who? Who?"

Kofi "I'm married, just sayin..."

Big E "In two weeks, we are going to host the greatest show on earth - Wrestlemania - and nothing, nothing is bigger than that!"

Kofi "Nothing!"

Woods "That's right, we'll give you a Wrestlemania moment you'll never forget!"

Kofi "Oh they won't forget"

Big E "And we'll do it as a THREE. MAN. TEAM! Because... New Day Rocks!"


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

WWE were getting ready to fire Paige anyway, only reason she still has a job is because she got injured so they didn't want to fire an injured wrestler, doubt we will see her wrestle in WWE ever again.
With Woods I wouldn't be surprised if they do an injury angle to keep him from TV for a few weeks until things die down.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> The one that was posted on YouTube today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right, it's from a few years ago is that, here's the original : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9fVQPLtA4

Someone's just uploaded it to get hits.



tictac0987 said:


> This guy has hit rock bottom...





Overcomer said:


> I never seen that video before - he looks like a raging fucking lunatic.


As above  Not sure if it's been posted in this thread since, too many replies to read through so apologies if so 

Edit: Yeah I see the responses lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Holy shit! I just realized something!

At the end of every UpUpDownDown edition on youtube, Xavier always has that epic saying :
*
"KEEP IT TIGHT!"* 

You think he was referring to Paige's pussy? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I've heard some really gross things Paige's mum has done so is it any wonder its messed Paige up



I haven't heard anything, but I am not surprised.
She is defending Paige all the time on Twitter.
Next time Paige will kill someone and she will be like "I support my daughter"
She is the same as Paige if not worse.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Yeah you're right, it's from a few years ago is that, here's the original : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9fVQPLtA4
> 
> Someone's just uploaded it to get hits.
> 
> ...



*Also if you listen to him, it literally doesn't even connect to the situation going on. 
*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *Also if you listen to him, it literally doesn't even connect to the situation going on.
> *


First thing I thought anyway was that it was from around then because of his look. He has shorter hair now, his recent Twitter picture on his TylerKWarner account was completely different.

He's changed his picture now to some thing but I saw it yesterday when he had a different profile picture.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Go back and look at that video the WWE has on their youtube channel when Paige, Big E, Xavier and the ref play Twister......all makes sense now. At 1:24 when she is staring at his crotch Xavier goes "This looks familiar"....little did we know.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Overcomer said:


> Go back and look at that video the WWE has on their youtube channel when Paige, Big E, Xavier and the ref play Twister......all makes sense now. At 1:24 when she is staring at his crotch Xavier goes "This looks familiar"....little did we know.


*Lovely little easter egg.
*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Overcomer said:


> Go back and look at that video the WWE has on their youtube channel when Paige, Big E, Xavier and the ref play Twister......all makes sense now. At 1:24 when she is staring at his crotch Xavier goes "This looks familiar"....little did we know.


*
You know with everyone talking in the background, I imagine not many people caught that the first watch through. To the people who did catch it connected the dots immediately like you. lmao.*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I just can't believe that pic of Paige with the nxt belt getting a load on it! As if she (and her current bf ADR) didn't have enough beef with Triple H as it was! That would be reason enough to let someone go imo.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

did anything from katelyn leaked? not a fan of paige


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The only thing I'm surprised at is how long it took for this to happen.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Nothing will happen to the parties involved, if anything Woods will get heavily ribbed by every man and his dog for the next month or two, that's about it. It's not like he could've done anything about it anyway, besides not filming the fucking thing


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can't help, but wonder what's more devaluing to a title. Having an old ass man put in no effort and win the title after 40 seconds of two half assed moves or Paige literally having some dude bust nuts all over hers.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DJ Punk said:


> Can't help, but wonder what's more devaluing to a title. Having an old ass man put in no effort and win the title after 40 seconds of two half assed moves or Paige literally having some dude bust nuts all over hers.


Yep, pretty much the state of the WWE today. Happy watching to all the Paige and WWE defenders on here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Holy shit! I just realized something!
> 
> At the end of every UpUpDownDown edition on youtube, Xavier always has that epic saying :
> *
> ...


Implying it is still "tight" >>>


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WOULD STILL SMASH aige


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



reyfan said:


> who cares about the sex tape, that poor title.


Will someone please think of the title!!!?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JustAName said:


> Will someone please think of the title!!!?


*JR Voice* BY GAWD, THAT TITLE HAS A FAMILY


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Leon Knuckles said:


> WOULD STILL SMASH aige


Most people who say they wouldn't absolutely would if Paige was up for it.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I hope Xavier is okay. He did nothing wrong as far as I am concerned. :focus Just a dude fucking a chick and a possible victim of some weird Brad & Paige thing.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



ShowStopper said:


> This former writer guy kind of seems like he's on another planet from reality. Kind of surprised he isn't still in WWE. Then again, he might be so lost that WWE said fuck it..


He views the situation like a mature, respectful, and rational thinking adult. He certainly must be from another reality because that's generally not how things work in ours.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

WWE can definitely fire Paige and right away too. It has nothing to do with sex but soiling and flagrant disrespect of the title belt she was entrusted with.

If your past resurfaces as your present and brings this kind of embarrassment then Alberto can definitely hold her accountable having every right to distance himself from her.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

*Remember when people defended Paige as this anti-diva... yet she shows up on Total Divas and ends up being worse than any diva in the history of the business, more diva than any girl from the Attitude era, even worst than Sunny(and that says alot.)

Remember when people called The Bellas sluts for simply being in a committed monogamous relationship?... Yet Paige is slut of the locker room.

Remember when Paige was supposed to be everything that represented the "Women's Revolution", yet she was everything that represents the Divas style, even in the "Divas" era they weren't this slutty.

Remember when Paige was supposed to be honor and glory and prestige to women's wrestling?... Yet she has a guy cum on her face multiple times and cum on the NXT women's title, a title created to represent a women's revolution.

She has been exposed.

Also remember when she pandered to the smarks and the smarks would put her on a pedestal and that she was such an honorable woman, that she appealed to the smarks in ways making them think she this angel?:*



RLStern said:


> *Nikki Bella said the truth about AJ Lee.
> 
> Also AJ Lee said she wouldn't want to be a D-list celebrity of something like that, yet she's less famous than Nikki Bella, so what is she talking about?
> 
> Paige trying to hard when she says "we're freaks geeks" and etc, it's basically another way to be accepted among this demographic, an attempt to be cool with the "geeks", which is painful to hear, trying to hard there with that.*


:ha* She had ya'll.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



DudeLove669 said:


> He views the situation like a mature, respectful, and rational thinking adult. He certainly must be from another reality because that's generally not how things work in ours.


I disagree. Comparing Paige's content to just a single picture is a huge inconsistency.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I kinda feel bad for jacking off


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I think ADR is up to no good too behind closed doors :focus but he isn't dumb enough to let shit leak and has amazing lawyers. He could possibly let Paige go if he feels this hurts his reputation but I have a feeling he doesn't really care. He's sleazy as hell too let us not forget! 

I'll never get over the NXT title belt nut pic. People fuck and film it and wrestlers are not exactly known as the cleanest people but that title belt is supposed to mean everything! It's a classy symbol and always has been. I don't like to see it disrespected that way and I actually thought Paige had more respect for wrestling than that! I know she was young when she was NXT champ but I forgot what age? Maybe she was wasted out of her mind and whatshisface took full advantage? It's just so fucking weird!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The Summer Rae leaks were fake right? I've seen so many different claims.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> The one that was posted on YouTube today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That right there is pure talent. He could be a borderline sociopath, but that's a hell of a promo regardless. He was wasted in the E.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

One of Summer's vagina just leaked.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

People mention what Ric Flair must have done to his title belt. Good thing they never put the NWA belt on Jimmy Valiant or he would have had Big Mama take a dump on it and he'd eat it with a Baskin Robbins tasting spoon.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



JustAName said:


> Will someone please think of the title!!!?


Odds are it was dipped in a vat of bleach and had an exorcism performed before it was burnt


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Sorry I'm a Paige fan. But that belt shit can't be defended. Sorry man ^ it's disrespectful. That same belt was most likely show to kids. Still used at many shows etc. Considering WWE is a publically traded company. Who trade with a lot of kids and family corporations. It Doesent matter if the belt was replaced or swapped or disposed. Image wise it's not a good look.. and I am sure Vince is not happy at all. Their intellectual property is crucial. So sorry this is far worser then Blaze throwing the title in the bin. Far worser.


Dear god. Worser? That could have conceivably been a typo (unlikely as fuck) but then you doubled down on it just to make sure there was no doubt. The English language despises you more than ever.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

God needs a capital G, bro. Just saying.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The best thing about this imo. Is everyone is watching the Brad Maddox Cave videos. Such a wasted talent. He could sell, and from the videos is a great actor, I wish they would have done more with him. 

It's funny just a week ago I posted in a thread made by @Simpsons Modern Life that Brad Maddox was underutilized by WWE, now with this he probably won't be brought back ever. But I still stand by that statement.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

I can never unsee the image of Seth's cock:vince4


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



La Vampira said:


> I think ADR is up to no good too behind closed doors :focus but he isn't dumb enough to let shit leak and has amazing lawyers. He could possibly let Paige go if he feels this hurts his reputation but I have a feeling he doesn't really care. He's sleazy as hell too let us not forget!
> 
> I'll never get over the NXT title belt nut pic. People fuck and film it and wrestlers are not exactly known as the cleanest people but that title belt is supposed to mean everything! It's a classy symbol and always has been. I don't like to see it disrespected that way and I actually thought Paige had more respect for wrestling than that! I know she was young when she was NXT champ but I forgot what age? Maybe she was wasted out of her mind and whatshisface took full advantage? It's just so fucking weird!


Are you implying ADR leaked this smut so Paige can get out of her contract...

Could be...
Paige could be side by side with her papi in the impact zone...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

The content released is shocking. Stuff Paige did is what most likely occurred in the 80s with Sunny and shit. Hell im surprised nothing leaked about Kelly Kelly :lol. She was clearly more discrete clearly. Paige diddnt know the definition of the word. I don't buy the head writers argument "private content". He really believes privacy exists these days? Paige needs to be held responsible for at least allowing this disgusting shit to be recorded. I can't beleive some are attempting to compare it to Seth. Yeah I understand precedence. But comparing a pic to several explicit videos. Is a huge inconsistency imo. And ppl defending the title thing. Theirs no defense for that. Disrespectful. WWE don't fire her though. Prob just wait till her contract expires. Then release her quietly. I'm sure Paige learnt a lot from this experience. And I trust she makes better decisions in the future. It's unfortunate Paige could of been a Hof. She already pretty much had one. But we won't see her wrestle in WWE ever again.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> Are you implying ADR leaked this smut so Paige get out of her contract...
> 
> Could be...
> Paige could be side by side with her papi in the impact zone...


hehe no I was implying he films shit like this or has shit like filmed too :focus :lol

You however, may be on to something :nerd: :jericho2


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



ShowStopper said:


> I disagree. Comparing Paige's content to just a single picture is a huge inconsistency.


Then you are looking at his viewpoint in the wrong manner. He's not implying that her leak is in the same league as Seths in terms of content. His point is simply that just like Seth, she had private content stolen and then leaked out to the public without her permission. Therefor she shouldn't be punished. 

The ways that you or anyone else may judge the "extremity" of her content is irrelevant. Some prudes think anal and threesomes are signs of the devils influence, but that's just not how things work in real life. Her content is more extreme than Seths, but it's not damning.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Xavier Woods is now the one person I'm anticipating the most at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



DudeLove669 said:


> Then you are looking at his viewpoint in the wrong manner. He's not implying that her leak is in the same league as Seths in terms of content. His point is simply that just like Seth, she had private content stolen and then leaked out to the public without her permission. Therefor she shouldn't be punished.
> 
> The ways that you or anyone else may judge the "extremity" of her content is irrelevant. Some prudes think anal and threesomes are signs of the devils influence, but that's just not how things work in real life. Her content is more extreme than Seths, but it's not damning.


Eh, I'm far from a prude, and don't think she's a "whore" or anything of the sort at all for this. However, her sleeping with fellow, multiple WWE employees on camera is a problem for a publicly traded company on Wall Street that is PG and tries to portray itself as sterile "family entertainment." They push alot of their merch towards children; including those replica title belts that she's featured in a photo with having another former employee cum on. That could be a problem if WWE is going to continue to portray themselves as family entertainment. I'm not saying she will be fired or I think she should be fired. Doesn't matter to me either way. But I could see the higher-ups having a major problem with all of this; especially the part of it that involved part of their property (the belt) that is brought along to appearances for terminally-ill children to touch and take photos with. 

It's a sticky situation (no pun intended)..


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I think I would have a hard time enjoying myself if I knew a naked Brad Maddox was crawling around the bed like he was looking looking for the one ring


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



ShowStopper said:


> Eh, I'm far from a prude, and don't think she's a "whore" or anything of the sort at all for this. However, her sleeping with fellow, multiple WWE employees on camera is a problem for a publicly traded company on Wall Street that is PG and tries to portray itself as sterile "family entertainment." They push alot of their merch towards children; including those replica title belts that she's featured in a photo with having another former employee cum on. That could be a problem if WWE is going to continue to portray themselves as family entertainment. I'm not saying she will be fired or I think she should be fired. Doesn't matter to me either way. But I could see the higher-ups having a major problem with all of this; especially the part of it that involved part of their property (the belt) that is brought along to appearances for terminally-ill children to touch and take photos with.
> 
> It's a sticky situation (no pun intended)..


That's a good way of explaining it and I can see where you're cumming from. (pun intended)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



DudeLove669 said:


> That's a good way of explaining it and I can see where you're cumming from. (pun intended)


Guess you guys like Xavier and Brad seem to be on the same Paige now.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I guess this is an example of me lacking social acutiy, but how does that even come up?

"Oh hey Xavier, you know what'd be pretty hot? If you fucked my girlfriend, while she remained mostly clothed, while I filmed."
"'K"
"Oh btw you have to see my dick."
"I'll just try to think about the Queen."


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

RLStern said:


> *Remember when people defended Paige as this anti-diva... yet she shows up on Total Divas and ends up being worse than any diva in the history of the business, more diva than any girl from the Attitude era, even worst than Sunny(and that says alot.)
> 
> Remember when people called The Bellas sluts for simply being in a committed monogamous relationship?... Yet Paige is slut of the locker room.
> 
> ...


I think it's hilarious everyone thought Paige was going to be this unique "anti-diva" and begin a Women's Revolution. All the while she was getting cum on her face . LMAO


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Maddox looks like he's on a Animal Planet episode trying to capture footage of a near extinct species that hasn't caught on camera in over a decade.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Wow honestly can't this topic just be made into a mega thread? Pretty much every single thread turns out the same about this.
This crap happened years ago, you got one guy who's not even in the company and a woman who is most likely not coming back and then you have a guy who dances around with a horn on his head. Then to cap it off they were hacked.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> I guess this is an example of me lacking social acutiy, but how does that even come up?
> 
> "Oh hey Xavier, you know what'd be pretty hot? If you fucked my girlfriend, while she remained mostly clothed, while I filmed."
> "'K"
> ...


"Oh and I'm not just going to film it, I'm going to crawl around trying to get the best angle of the action!!"

LEAKED FOOTAGE OF UNRELEASED THREESOME


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



La Vampira said:


> I hope Xavier is okay. He did nothing wrong as far as I am concerned. :focus Just a dude fucking a chick and a possible victim of some weird Brad & Paige thing.


Since New Day has a Cereal out and Ice Cream, they surely must be top sellers, thus Xavier should be safe. Top Guys get away with everything. If he was a low card guy then yeah he'd probably get sacked.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Anyone got the picture of Kaitlyn?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Just gonna throw this thought out there...

If y'all don't think THE NAITCHA BOI Ric Flair wasn't wearing his Championship Belt while he was taking some local ladies for a ride on Space Mountain...well I've got a beautiful bridge to sell ya too. If you don't think..ahem...fluids ended up on that title...think again. I'd wager that not only are Flair's on it, but a host of others. 

It's a prop people. Stop being marks. The only one who should really be justified in being upset is the company itself.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Robbyfude said:


> Since New Day has a Cereal out and Ice Cream, they surely must be top sellers, thus Xavier should be safe. Top Guys get away with everything. If he was a low card guy then yeah he'd probably get sacked.


It does seem Xavier is in good with the people at WWE. Vince seems to like him. Here is a guy who is educated, smart and became successful with TND. I think he is a guy who could of been successful solo as well and has a bright future. I can't help but feel bad for him right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

@MarkyWhipwreck : It looks like the /b/ros came through in the clutch when it comes to your bae:


Spoiler: Summer Rae



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489972226053.jpg

Body type and phone case both look spot-on when compared to the pics shown in the Summer thread I mentioned to you a few hours ago.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



InUtero said:


> I hear Brad Maddox has apparently posted a video threatening suicide. Dunno if it's true as most of his social media accounts seem to be down, and despite the fact I find it weird that he was basically filming porn, I wouldn't want anything drastic occurring to him.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

:flairdance and yes, I could only imagine what he's done with those belts and thank God I have no image in my mind of it :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck : It looks like the /b/ros came through in the clutch when it comes to your bae:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Summer Rae
> ...


Bro you are a real one !! Thanks for keeping me updated on Summer Bae 

kada:trips5


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



InUtero said:


> I hear Brad Maddox has apparently posted a video threatening suicide. Dunno if it's true as most of his social media accounts seem to be down, and despite the fact I find it weird that he was basically filming porn, I wouldn't want anything drastic occurring to him.


That was from June 2014 during that period with those "cave" videos.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bro you are a real one !! Thanks for keeping me updated on Summer Bae
> 
> kada:trips5


No problem, brah. :salute And this pic effectively confirms that it's indeed Summer:


Spoiler: Leak



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489975485647.jpg



I don't know when the thread is gonna be archived, so make sure you save the pic ASAP in order to be better safe than sorry.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Just gonna throw this thought out there...
> 
> If y'all don't think THE NAITCHA BOI Ric Flair wasn't wearing his Championship Belt while he was taking some local ladies for a ride on Space Mountain...well I've got a beautiful bridge to sell ya too. If you don't think..ahem...fluids ended up on that title...think again. I'd wager that not only are Flair's on it, but a host of others.
> 
> It's a prop people. Stop being marks. The only one who should really be justified in being upset is the company itself.


That's true but Flair never filmed himself jizzing over the belts thats the KEY difference here....wrestlers may have done this shit and worse but they have never had images released thanks to hacking


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Fair enough but these muslim/bible freaks jumping out of the woodwork claiming they'd slap their "bitch" up for disrespecting them is hilarious.
> 
> I saw a clip of Total Bellas where Nikki's trying to explain to Cena that she's been with a bunch of dudes and Cena was like "I don't care what you did in the past"..
> 
> That was a cool dude, he didn't starting crying and call her a whore, etc.


_Cena has no right to call anyone a whore given what we know about his "resume" :cena5_



Simply Flawless said:


> I don't have much pity for these celebs who record themselves doing shit then acting offended it got leaked....don't fucking record shit and you won't have to suffer this shame of the entire universe seeing yourself diddle your arse with dildos.


_Totally agree with you_



Dibil13 said:


> Nah, it's photoshopped. At this point, 99% of what's being said is people lying purely to mess with you. All it takes is one person going into a 4chan thread and saying 'Hey I'm the leaker and I have Steph/TJ Perkins/Undertaker'. The actual hacker has supposedly found his conscience and doesn't want to post anything else.
> 
> *And yes, someone really did claim to have Undertaker nudes.*


_Now you have my attention_ :delrio

:shockedpunk :cenaooh :enzo :Tripslick :Vince


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I always had the stereotype that the british were prudes. This changes my opinion slightly.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Maddox looks like he's on a Animal Planet episode trying to capture footage of a near extinct species that hasn't caught on camera in over a decade.












Maddox's inquisitive nature shows the most when he is butt naked with a camera filming close up of Wood's balls. He is squatting like people in third world countries do when they poop on the ground.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here**



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck : It looks like the /b/ros came through in the clutch when it comes to your bae:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Summer Rae
> ...



She keeps the toilet seat up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'll always lol at the exhaustive research that some people do to confirm if it is really a celebrity or not


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here**



MillionDollarProns said:


> She keeps the toilet seat up


Look at the phone case in that picture closely (if it's the one im thinking of the link doesn't work for me) It's distorted as fuck in the middle why would it be like this unless it was photo shopped?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843647038902419456
Big E has no time for this nonsense. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> I'll always lol at the exhaustive research that some people do to confirm if it is really a celebrity or not


Weaponized autism is no joke, fella.



































:kappa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Same phone case as the others. That one be legit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here**



MillionDollarProns said:


> She keeps the toilet seat up


That's actually quite admirable, considering she could easily fall in due her svelte physique, but continues to leave it up regardless. :hayden3


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Phone case is warped as fuck, surely shopped


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843647038902419456
> Big E has no time for this nonsense. :lmao


Big E the real MVP.. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

That Summer Rae one is real.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



The Galactic One said:


> Phone case is warped as fuck, surely shopped


The beauty mark on her tit looks consistent with this other leak:


Spoiler: Intensive research



http://i.4cdn.org/asp/1489939747216.png



If it's indeed shopped, I'm not gonna lose sleep over it, considering her other leaks check out. :draper2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> That Summer Rae one is real.


it looks like her body type and the pose she normally does, but I just can't get over how weird the phone looks, either way though still a nice picture.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

The photo is taken in a mirror, and if the top of the mirror is warped, it would do that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> The photo is taken in a mirror, and if the top of the mirror is warped, it would do that.


Why would a bathroom mirror be warped? Does she work for a circus? 

/don't answer that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843647038902419456
> Big E has no time for this nonsense. :lmao


The foreshadowing in one of his latest tweets though


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832660575180054533
I bet Paige has tasted some "New Day cream" >>>>>


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> The photo is taken in a mirror, and if the top of the mirror is warped, it would do that.


After some tweaking and filtering it's pretty hard to notice any obvious signs of shopping.. So that's a real possibility..


-------------

Going back to Paige and the NXT belt shot... What if that was from the 3some and it's not just Maddox's jizz all over it... :surprise:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Randy Lahey said:


> I always had the stereotype that the british were prudes. This changes my opinion slightly.


Not even close:lol Lots of trashy people in this country that would suck you off for a pack of cigarettes or a fiver, same as anywhere else.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Why would a bathroom mirror be warped? Does she work for a circus?
> 
> /don't answer that


Yes. But lots of mirrors warp over time with heat or water damage.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Don't showcase New Day on live tv in New York, Chicago or Philly those smarks will start chanting stuff


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

This thread should be stickied. It has to be one of the GOAT threads ever on WF.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Off-topic: For any Arrow fans, Katie Cassidy has been leaked. :yoshi



Spoiler: Black Canary



http://i.4cdn.org/r/1489972994818.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/r/1489973022548.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/r/1489973096471.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/r/1489974020809.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489978194497.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489978266024.jpg



Never watched the show, but considering Willa Holland's in it, I've come to realize that their casting folks indeed have good taste. :bjpenn

And according to one or two anons over on /b/, the cock in the first few pics belongs to none other than Stephen Amell. No idea if that's true, but it'd hh-inducing if that were the case.


----------



## Longsword (Apr 13, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



BEE said:


> This thread should be stickied. It has to be one of the GOAT threads ever on WF.


Yeah "sticky" :sleep


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



DJ Punk said:


> FFS, stop spreading this bullshit. Woods WAS NOT MARRIED AT THE TIME. Fuck. It's idiots like you who are going to create all this unnecessary false hate for Woods when he doesn't even deserve it.


maybe not married but he could've been engaged or in a relationship with his wife back then which is cheating.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I heard that there were Melina nudes....must've been a lie then..sadly


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Off-topic: For any Arrow fans, Katie Cassidy has been leaked. :yoshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't been "has been" when most of us have already seen them. :cudi


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



La Vampira said:


> I think ADR is up to no good too behind closed doors :focus but he isn't dumb enough to let shit leak and has amazing lawyers. He could possibly let Paige go if he feels this hurts his reputation but I have a feeling he doesn't really care. He's sleazy as hell too let us not forget!
> 
> I'll never get over the NXT title belt nut pic. People fuck and film it and wrestlers are not exactly known as the cleanest people but that title belt is supposed to mean everything! It's a classy symbol and always has been. I don't like to see it disrespected that way and I actually thought Paige had more respect for wrestling than that! I know she was young when she was NXT champ but I forgot what age? Maybe she was wasted out of her mind and whatshisface took full advantage? It's just so fucking weird!


:applause



LPPrince said:


> Most people who say they wouldn't absolutely would if Paige was up for it.


_I think it's safe to say the whole world now knows she's up for almost anything_ :hbkshrug


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

I'm pretty sure Kaitlyn just leaked unless these are old?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Kaitlyn has been leaked. :sodone



Spoiler: Kaitlyn



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489980712598.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489980753242.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489980792522.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489980830800.jpg





Rainmaka! said:


> Can't been "has been" when most of us have already seen them. :cudi


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*

Can someone PM the latest Summer pic? For some reason all the links say my IP is blocked from 4chan


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843647038902419456
> Big E has no time for this nonsense. :lmao






Mordecay said:


> The foreshadowing in one of his latest tweets though
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832660575180054533
> I bet Paige has tasted some "New Day cream" >>>>>



Oh shit. New Day are going to have a lot of fun with this if they show up tomorrow on RAW. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kaitlyn has been leaked. :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are these links not working for me?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just found them all on a different site and holy fuck wens3


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn was hotter when she was Bruce Banner and not the other guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> Why are these links not working for me?


No clue. They work for me, as does the thread.

Try these instead:



Spoiler: Kaitlyn



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726173239

http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726173349

http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726173427

http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726173502


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> Why are these links not working for me?


>It isn't working for anyone :crying::crying:


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn, Kaitlyn now too. We need to get a bet going to see who might be next.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

PM me. I got them. Not really my cup of tea cause she's built like Tarzan but whatever.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just go to tumblr and type her name.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

MOAR KAITLYN >



Spoiler: Bonin lel



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489980895632.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981115431.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981237637.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981355599.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981445423.jpg


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn looks bangin' I don't mind her muscles at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn now, too. :lmao This is INSANE. WWE women, past and present, beware.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

the thread I found has at least 12 or 13 pictures, I was really starting to believe the rumors of others besides paige/summer was bullshit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> MOAR KAITLYN >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the 4chan address? the images aren't working


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Kaitlyn looks bangin' I don't mind her muscles at all.












Repped.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Few new maria pics just surfaced as well


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Seriousley why do you even want to look at Summer and Kaitlin nude? I mean are some of you that hard up? Creepy as f this thread :lol. Go outside meet a real woman. Not some idealised fantasy. OP updated man got another nude coming man shot dude! Incoming a creepy gif to express my joy over a stranger being nude.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

They also promised Big E videos...... oh god


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Big E? Get the fuck out of here with that! :lmao :lmao :lmao


(I'm sure the ladies here would love it, though)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> do you have the 4chan address? the images aren't working





Spoiler: Treasure Trove



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509



PM @Headliner if that doesn't work, since he said he's got pics.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm waiting for Stephanie's videos to be leaked. That'll be gold. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No clue. They work for me, as does the thread.
> 
> Try these instead:
> 
> ...


Good lord


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

lmfao a new paige vid to


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn, two more Paige vids now too...


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Fire them because they suck, not because they made a sex tape.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



wkc_23 said:


> Good lord


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I don't see it. :side:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Do you guys think when Xavier Woods agreed to fukk page he knew he'd have to see Brad Maddox's dick???


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

A new Paige vid just release kek.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

PAIGE Cumshot vids shot got leaked!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Yup. Video of Paige giving head and ol boy nutting on her face and the NXT womens title. And the other video is her riding. 

Just when you thought it was over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

2 Paige vids of 2 Blowjobs with cumshots on her face, in her mouth, and lastly, on the NXT Title.

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

lmao the cumpiliation vid, takes it on the face, on the title, and swallows it


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Do you guys think when Xavier Woods agreed to fukk page he knew he'd have to see Brad Maddox's dick???



That video didnt seem like them 3s first rodeo together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> Seriousley why do you even want to look at Summer and Kaitlin nude? I mean are some of you that hard up? Creepy as f this thread :lol. Go outside meet a real woman. Not some idealised fantasy. OP updated man got another nude coming man shot dude! Incoming a creepy gif to express my joy over a stranger being nude.


For a person who claims that doesn't like/care about this thread you sure spend a lot of time on it, probably expecting the new leaks like the majority of us


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Holy shit! The facial vid is out and we can hear both guy's voices, too. 

Don't know if that's Xavier laughing in the background or not(sounds a bit different).

Either way, NEW...DAY FUCKS! NEW.....DAY FUCKS! NEW....DAY FUCKS!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

lol.. Video of the NXT belt cumshot... Facials.. She takes loads like a champ


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Jesse Matthews said:


> That video didnt seem like them 3s first rodeo together.


I don't know what details could possibly lead you to believe this.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn looks like a ****** who has an awesome plastic surgeon. I am disappointed.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Meh, the Paige nudes aren't doing anything anymore. Where's the newest Maria leaks damnit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

THE RIDE NEVER ENDS KEK

:mj4 :ti :duck :reneelel :kobelol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

.............................................................Paige can take a proper load nah mean?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

With the new load of videos.. This is acting out more like revenge than it is hacking.. Someone has a vendetta.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This is elite levels of fuckery!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige obviously likes the taste of Maddox's load.

:damn

She all about that MADDOX cock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BEE said:


> Meh, the Paige nudes aren't doing anything anymore. Where's the newest Maria leaks damnit.


The Maria pics are just tit pics. People already seen her nude in playboy anyway.

Anyway, I never seen a chick (Paige) smutted out so bad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Guess the Kaitlyn leaks are done. So worth it, though.












Headliner said:


> Just when you thought it was over.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

And here I was gonna go to bed.. This chick is just being tossed under a train of buses..


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So I guess this means Paige beats Kelly2 & Melina as the backstage slut. At least they didn't have videos to prove it. :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Therapy said:


> With the new *load* of videos.. This is acting out more like revenge than it is hacking.. Someone has a vendetta.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

How did you giys find the new vid on 4chan? 4am here struggling to find it before its gone


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> .............................................................Paige can take a proper load nah mean?


That really needs to be an :xavier2 smilie.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Summer Rae says hi to her "fans" : 

https://twitter.com/RealSummerWWE/status/843580451948175360


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wonder if there will be a video of Paige taking Xavier's load. Thus far, it's been her only taking Brad's.

:hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> How did you giys find the new vid on 4chan? 4am here struggling to find it before its gone





Spoiler: Paige being a saucy tart



https://eroshare.com/qqpi2dfd



Enjoy, breh. :yoshi


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn"s nudes!!!










Dreaming of this day since









:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if there will be a video of Paige taking Xavier's load. Thus far, it's been her only taking Brad's.
> 
> :hmm:


That was the part of the 3some video we didn't see he blasted inside her and then cuck maddox went down on her.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if there will be a video of Paige taking Xavier's load. Thus far, it's been her only taking Brad's.
> 
> :hmm:


At this point.. We have no idea but lots of ground evidence that she was most likely taking cock from more than just Xavier and Maddox. I have a sneaking feeling players 3 and 4 may enter the game before this is all said and done.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> That really needs to be an :xavier2 smilie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> That was the part of the 3some video we didn't see he blasted inside her and then cuck maddox went down on her.


:lol

Man, that would be something else. :lmao If there is video of her taking Xavier's load on, I hope it releases before Raw tomorrow night. I know he's not going to be on the show, but this is Brooklyn. They can still very easily chant about it whether he's on screen or not; especially if it's a boring show that drags on.


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Spoiler: Paige being a saucy tart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link went from 2k views to 4k + in a little over 5 minutes. Damn


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ proof-positive that sex sells.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Kaitlyn"s nudes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the time Vicky Guerro made Kaitlyn wear a sweater to cover her tits? Wonder what she'd say about this now. :hmm


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> At this point.. We have no idea but lots of ground evidence that she was most likely taking cock from more than just Xavier and Maddox. I have a sneaking feeling players 3 and 4 may enter the game before this is all said and done.


Next thing you know, there's pictures/videos of her getting pounded by The New Day. Big E is supposed to have new floating around still.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ proof-positive that sex sells.


I think this thread pretty much proves that as well lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

good god at the video of brad blowing his load on her face. she got soaked.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Brandi Rhodes has apparently been leaked. :yum:


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Spoiler: Paige being a saucy tart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't given any rep points in a long time *bows*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The interesting part of this is. Some of the videos are videos of videos playing on a device.. I bet these videos have been passed around the WWE locker room more than Sunny and by sheer numbers it was only a matter of time before someone was careless and left them open to being snagged..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm sure Vince and co were hoping that this would at least somewhat blow over before the next episode of Raw.

Nope xD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The Galactic One said:


> That link went from 2k views to 4k + in a little over 5 minutes. Damn


I guess Paige really is a draw. :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Brandi Rhodes has apparently been leaked. :yum:


:lmao OMG. It's literally someone new everyday. This is NUTS (no pun intended).


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Brandi Rhodes has apparently been leaked. :yum:


Oh.....


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I don't know what's harder to keep up with; these leaks or politics nowadays.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> The interesting part of this is. Some of the videos are videos of videos playing on a device.. *I bet these videos have been passed around the WWE locker room more than Sunny* and by sheer numbers it was only a matter of time before someone was careless and left them open to being snagged..


So has Paige apparently. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> Haven't given any rep points in a long time *bows*


No need to bow, breh. And I returned the favor, so it's all good. :salute


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I'm sure Vince and co were hoping that this would at least somewhat *blow over* before the next episode of Raw.
> 
> Nope xD


It didn't blow over. It blew all over Paige's face. And then some..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Brandi Rhodes too?!









Finally, a leak I'm interested in aside from the keks.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

there is another vid of Madox cumming on paiges feet


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Bliss plz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maria claims that the new nudes are not hers, if they aren't the guy did one hell of a job photoshopping because they look real to me :homer


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

incident approaching Hogan level.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Nimbus said:


> there is another vid of Madox loading on paiges feet


Confirmed fake.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Maria claims that the new nudes are not hers, if they aren't the guy did one hell of a job photoshopping because they look real to me :homer


I love how she promoted her playboy spread in the reply to haha. I agree with you though they look pretty freaking real to me


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The Brandi Rhodes vid is better , just WOW


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Oh.....





ShowStopper said:


> :lmao OMG. It's literally someone new everyday. This is NUTS (no pun intended).


These are the supposed pics of Brandi. According to the /b/ros on the site, these leaks of her aren't actually new, but from a while ago:



Spoiler: Brandi Rhodes



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489983518814.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489983483229.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489983632461.jpg


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Old women dressed like schoolgirls :mj2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> incident approaching Hogan level.


Approaching? This shit has passed and lapped Hogan levels at this point.. This shit has revenge written all over it.. I almost feel for the girl but she's dating Alberto so it's clear she hasn't learned a fucking thing since these were originally recorded..


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Awesome Kong is out.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> The interesting part of this is. Some of the videos are videos of videos playing on a device.. I bet these videos have been passed around the WWE locker room more than Sunny and by sheer numbers it was only a matter of time before someone was careless and left them open to being snagged..


Or someone passed them on deliberately that doesn't like Paige, Xavier or both.


----------



## Federation (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Welp, the actual videos of Paige taking the money shot on the belt has leaked and several other money shots from who I assume is Maddox, lmao I think her career is basically over.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Old women dressed like schoolgirls :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Awesome Kong is out.


Jesus fucking Christ, why? :evans


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So I see the engine of leaks are starting up again. I wonder how big of a disaster this has to get before WWE gets heat from all the people and places they lay down for these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Awesome Kong is out.


Gah, WTF? Does literally anybody and everybody take nude selfies these days? Christ.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> These are the supposed pics of Brandi. According to the /b/ros on the site, these leaks of her aren't actually new, but from a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ip/ip range blocked  how did that happen


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There are reports of a Nia Jax video too, thats interesting


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Awesome Kong is out.


It may take a bit but I most likely could figure out a way to fap to that..


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Awesome Kong? :tripsscust


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> ip/ip range blocked  how did that happen


Try these, brah:



Spoiler: Brandi Rhodes



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726178698

http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726178769

http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726178998


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Where is the best place to keep up with the leaks? They've cracked down on reddit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Awesome Kong is out.


:tripsscust


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Nimbus said:


> There are reports of a Nia Jax video too, thats interesting


Kong and now Nia? :tysonlol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Where is the best place to keep up with the leaks? They've cracked down on reddit.


Check your PM's


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Headliner said:


> :tripsscust





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kong and now Nia? :tysonlol


Plz don't post links :side:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Where is the best place to keep up with the leaks? They've cracked down on reddit.





Spoiler: Holy Grail



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> ip/ip range blocked  how did that happen


4chinz doesnt alow direct linking, try copying and pasting the links instead of clicking



Nimbus said:


> There are reports of a Nia Jax video too, thats interesting


PLEASE let this happen :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Am I just seeing/hearing stuff, or is Becky Lynch going to be next? :CENA

Is this true?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Now that it's past midnight, it's officially my birthday. Smile down on me God, and give me some Layla pics.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Where is the best place to keep up with the leaks? They've cracked down on reddit.





Spoiler: .



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726173349


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

My favorite part of this thread.. The community at WF.. No matter how many times someone asks for sources you brothers are helping and not spitting out the standard issue bullshit you see else where like "READ THE WHOLE THREAD ****** IT'S BEEN POSTED JUST A PAGE BACK"

WF rules..


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*



Simply Flawless said:


> I can never unsee the image of Seth's cock:vince4


Maybe it's just me, but I thought Brad Maddox's cock was *WAY* nicer, and one of the nicest I've ever seen. He really pleasured Paige, too. She was really into it. Probably the best she's ever had.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The big 4chan thread just got nuked.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> My favorite part of this thread.. The community at WF.. No matter how many times someone asks for sources you brothers are helping and not spitting out the standard issue bullshit you see else where like "READ THE WHOLE THREAD ****** IT'S BEEN POSTED JUST A PAGE BACK"
> 
> WF rules..


It's a decent little place. Aside from that woman beating advocate and that pedo that were posting in here on Friday. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn :bryan


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> The big 4chan thread just got nuked.


There is another reborn from ones death..


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Spoiler: kong


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@Blackbeard , your beloved Holly Willough-bae does indeed have dirty laundry that could be aired out: http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726150509#p726180720

Nevermind, the thread is dead. Apparently it's broken news now, though.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DammitC said:


> Am I just seeing/hearing stuff, or is Becky Lynch going to be next? :CENA
> 
> Is this true?


Hearing stuff. Becky's Instagram is the best you're going to get. 

Becky's a good girl


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That 4chan site is a messs, how do i find the thread?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

New F5 thread

Edit: Spoiler tag not working


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Spoiler: kong


Is.....Is that Kong with @MillionDollarProns


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Spoiler: new 4chan thread



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726172122


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Spoiler: New 4chan thread
> 
> 
> 
> http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726172122


There we go.. Thanks brother


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige wishes her "leak" was Kaitlyn level. This has to rank as some of the raunchiest "sex tapes' in quite some time. We're not even talking blowjob and sex this is... wild stuff


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This was great, but now I feel empty... now none other thread WWE related gonna top this I feel like I beat a videogame with no replay value :/


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That cumpilation vid though :wow

I've seen just about everything


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



domotime2 said:


> Paige wishes her "leak" was Kaitlyn level. This has to rank as some of the raunchiest "sex tapes' in quite some time. We're not even talking blowjob and sex this is... wild stuff


This is the type of porn when you exhausted, Beeg, Pornhub, Youporn, and Porntube and resort to slumming it and load up xHamster


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> Is.....Is that Kong with @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

MOAR KAITLYN! :dance



Spoiler: Kaitlyn



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981460663.jpg

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981476968.png

http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489981552356.jpg


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn - cute face, horrible fake tits


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ pssh. i'm digging the nude Kaitlyns a lot more to be honest. Nude paige is more of curiousity excitement level. Kaitlyn looks great. She should be proud of those bad boys


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



-JMB- said:


> I've seen just about everything


This is low quality stuff you'd see buried on Xvideos :eyeroll


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@Mango13 and @MarkyWhipwreck: Looks like there's more Summer Rae for you guys:



Spoiler: Summer



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489983859034.png


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I doubt I'll ever be able to look at Paige again without picturing a load on her face and a dildo in her ass.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



squarebox said:


> Kaitlyn - cute face, horrible fake tits


I'm still disappointed tbh. Legit looks like a ****** who has an awesome plastic surgeon.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The fake Alexa Bliss one that just showed up is well done...


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Are these kind of leaks going to stop or there something else? genuine question.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^^ yeah that seemed to good to be true


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Teh Kok said:


> good god at the video of brad blowing his load on her face. she got soaked.


She basically got fucking BUKKAKE'd there. :lol

That was a massive load. wtf? lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

You guys gotta lend me your trash can one of these days :tripsscust

Kaitlyn looks fuckin' hot.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This leaker guy must be the the real higher power.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Brandi Rhodes has apparently been leaked. :yum:


I'm sure Cody is NOT amused. :lol


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> ^^ yeah that seemed to good to be true


I can't find enjoyment in this.

I hope Asuka or Io Shirai won't leak


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

>TFW this thread in 3 days has more views and posts than the actual Paige thread has in its entire existence


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I doubt I'll ever be able to look at Paige again without picturing a load on her face and a dildo in her ass.


there is literally 0 chance paige is EVER back on tv again. her days were numbered already and this is EASILY the cum on the cake


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Melina just got leaked:


Spoiler: Melina



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489985901818.jpg



:done at that fake Alexa nude.

And people say that art degrees have no real-world applications. :kappa


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It will be interesting to see if celebrities and people in general for that matter will finally realize that just because shit is on your phone doesn't mean it's safe. I thought the first fappening would of proven that but I guess not.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> ^^ yeah that seemed to good to be true


I can't find enjoyment in this.

I hope Asuka or Io Shirai won't leak

P.s.: But would like to Stephanie Mcmahon with triple h to leak. To blow up this place.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm sure Cody is NOT amused. :lol


He can always hook up with Katie Cassidy and have some Green Arrow-inspired revenge sex with her. :lol:


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

stephanie mcmahon.....for so many reasons..... i want this


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



domotime2 said:


> stephanie mcmahon.....for so many reasons..... i want this


Which boob surgery era?

AE where they were delicious water balloon consistency oversize fun bags?
Gap era where you could measure her tit gap with a yard stick and they were muscular. 
Current Era.. Where the gap is fixed but she doesn't leave any more hints of their consistency?


----------



## damnreal11 (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm sure Cody is NOT amused. :lol


Those have been out for a really long time. Probably years.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Thread got nuked again. :serious:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

New thread, fellas:


Spoiler: Holy Grail



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726184853


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Which boob surgery era?
> 
> AE where they were delicious water balloon consistency oversize fun bags?
> Gap era where you could measure her tit gap with a yard stick and they were muscular.
> Current Era.. Where the gap is fixed but she doesn't leave any more hints of their consistency?


honestly at this point...it probably wouldn't look as great as we all hope


i want it more for cummupence reasons. for treating Chyna like crap etc 

everyone wins


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn looks kind of rough. I love a thick body, but a softer, more feminine thickness. Her thickness is far too masculine. The over-the-top fake tits are bad, too. The muscled-up-female-with-bad-fake-tits look just doesn't do it for me. She looks a lot better in clothing, although she does have a nice ass.

Paige does nothing for me, which is surprising since I quite like both British girls and pale girls. She's just too skinny and skankified. She's a crack whore, basically.

Summer Rae's the definition of a butterface, but damn, what a great body, and an A+++ vagina (assuming it's hers). I can say with total confidence that Summer Rae's vagina is the highlight of all of these leaks so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> New thread, fellas:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Holy Grail
> ...


lmao it's like the plague as fast as they nuke them the faster they are back up and running.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Rainmaka! said:


> >TFW this thread in 3 days has more views and posts than the actual Paige thread has in its entire existence


:lmao



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> New thread, fellas:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Holy Grail
> ...


Not a fella but thanks!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Those have been out for a really long time. Probably years.


Yeah I know. I think they're now just re-posting old shit to get more hits. Those 4chan fucktards. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I think it's safe to go to bed now.. Looks like the dump is over for tonight... Paige video getting blasted in the face twice though was unexpected..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> lmao it's like the plague as fast as they nuke them the faster they are back up and running.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sorry, tried searching in advance for "Summer" or "Rae" but it brings up every single post in the thread due to the title already having those words in it...

Are there only two nudes of Summer? (both without her face) And they just assume its her because of the yellow phone case in the pictures?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I would kill for a Stephanie McMahon/Randy Savage video.

Please God, make this happen.


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Another thread that may pop off



Spoiler: nsfw



http://boards.4chan.org/b/thread/726181758


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I would enjoy if Catrina(Karlee Perez/Maxine(WWE)) had some stuff leak.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Renee Young plz.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ over Dean Ambrose's dead body. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I would enjoy if Catrina(Karlee Perez/Maxine(WWE)) had some stuff leak.


I'd be put in a coma if that were to happen I won't lie but at the same time, she follows me on Twitter so that would be weird :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Does anyone know where to find Asuka and Becky's softcore stuff from back in the day? I've only seen the occasional pic or gif around the net.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Renee Young has a better shot of having nudes leaked than Stephanie MeekMahon or Nikki Bella.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maybe we should rename this thread the *"ALL diva leaks 2017"* thread but then it sounds like something else. :lol


EDIT : nevermind. I see the title.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> Sorry, tried searching in advance for "Summer" or "Rae" but it brings up every single post in the thread due to the title already having those words in it...
> 
> Are there only two nudes of Summer? (both without her face) And they just assume its her because of the yellow phone case in the pictures?


There's actually three nudes of her: a body shot, an ass shot (she's wearing a sweater) and a pussy shot (she's wearing a shirt and heels).

The body shot is indeed her because her right breast has a beauty mark and it was pointed out by 4chan's R&D division that another leak of her in a bikini has the same beauty mark in the same location on the same breast.

The other two nudes are tricky though, because neither her face nor her tits are shown. The only clue as to how it's her is the phone case, which has been the same across all of the leaks involving her. The phone case looks slightly warped in at least two pics, but like @Mister Abigail mentioned, that's attributable to the mirror reflecting the pics being slightly warped due to heat damage.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HerNotThem said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fella but thanks!


No it Doesent the original Paige thread had nearly 10k replies and over 300,000 views.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I didn't know there was a 2 minutes video of Paige, all the others were under a minute long


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

For the love of Christ I hope they keep Tamina nudes to themselves. Nobody needs to see her beef curtains.

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Im empty now so any new leak wouldbe useless, see you all tomorrow


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I love how this thread has 100 times more views (368,000 and counting) than any other thread on the front page of the general section atm :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*










Jesus fucking Christ, 4chan. :evans


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> No it Doesent the original Paige thread had nearly 10k replies and over 300,000 views.


Sadly they have some pervert undeveloped moderator overthere, has to be said.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Nimbus said:


> Im empty now so any new leak wouldbe useless, see you all tomorrow


Rest up and stay hydrated, brah. :salute


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Supposedly Demi Bennett, one of WWE's newest signed women, has A LOT of videos and pics.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I have to say Paige's blowjob skills have been redeemed. She was going to work in the beginning of that vid


----------



## KingOfKings1988 (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Long time Lurker 

But this is honestly just too good not to sign up 

Greetings from Chicago!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> I have to say Paige's blowjob skills have been redeemed. She was going to work in the beginning of that vid


It would be hot if it didn't have daddy issues written all over it. At least in porn it's disguised by shitty casting calls, teachers, and or various other shitty plots to hide the truth


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The new leaks :done 

What an awesome weekend it turned out to be :drose


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Two new Paige videos released! (And Still more videos to be released) This girl might as well pursue a career in porn at this point cause she's done with WWE.


----------



## KingOfKings1988 (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Those Melina nudes tho 

Not a fan of the Kaitlin ones


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingOfKings1988 said:


> Long time Lurker
> 
> But this is honestly just too good not to sign up
> 
> Greetings from Chicago!


Welcome, brah. Enjoy your stay. :yoshi


----------



## KingOfKings1988 (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

From what I gathered is that. Xavier Woods and Brad Maddox are on the same *Paige*. :xavier


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

nvm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Broly said:


> A new spin on a new leak - https://vid.me/WOm7
> 
> enjoy


And it's gone


----------



## KingOfKings1988 (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is that Bliss pic real? 

If not very good photoshop job


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I don't care what some of you say about Kaitlyn. I'd dive DEEP, INFINITE WATERS


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingOfKings1988 said:


> Is that Bliss pic real?
> 
> If not very good photoshop job


It's a real photoshop.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So.. can a kind fellow PM me with the new pics and Paige video? Thanks


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Robbyfude said:


> So.. can a kind fellow PM me with the new pics and Paige video? Thanks


here's one - https://eroshare.com/vwa972j9


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> The content released is shocking. Stuff Paige did is what most likely occurred in the 80s with Sunny and shit. Hell im surprised nothing leaked about Kelly Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I lost the very little respect I still had left for Paige. Time to find a new favorite diva I guess. Alexa's Bliss seems like a nice respectable girl and not a shank? maybe I will be a fan of hers now.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

WOW!!!

I knew Paige was a freak by looking at her but damn, she's a bang bus hoe :lmao

Shes getting trained and her face busted on by jobbers :lol at least bone a maineventer.

I've been on vacation in NYC the last few days I just read bout this today. If anyone has good links msg me most of the stuff I've clicked on has been removed.

PS she's an idiot I don't even feel bad for her, she's definitely getting fired and Xavier Woods isn't lol


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

CM Rom said:


> Nothing will happen to the parties involved, if anything Woods will get heavily ribbed by every man and his dog for the next month or two, that's about it. It's not like he could've done anything about it anyway, besides not filming the fucking thing


 hopefully people will tweet the jizz on title pic to Vince enough times that he notices. If that isn't enough to fire someone, I don't know what is. In that case Paige might as well fuck dogs while moaning the n word cause wwe don't care about their image.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Good lord lol, well that's one vid, where's the other?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Guys, I'm almost sure Brie Bella fucked Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Guys, I'm almost sure Brie Bella fucked Daniel Bryan.


Easy there.. LordsOfPain may use this as a clickbait headline "News on Brie Bella and Daniel Bryan"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This weekend was so mum and then all of a sudden, it ended with such a bang. :done Gotta say that it's been a blast and a half and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm stoked for RAW. :lol

I've had my fill, brahs, but I'll be back if new shit pops off. In the meantime, enjoy the treasure trove courtesy of @Broly being the first of us to discover this fuckery, our /b/ros on 4chan spreading the leaks like wildfire, and the shadowy hedonists who dropped the leaks in the first place.

:salute


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn has been leaked ? And there's more Paige videos ? Who's gotta a link ?

[user]Lumpy McRighteous[/user]?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Run Bayley Run!!!!


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



finalnight said:


> For all the "internet lawyers" on here, here is the real morality clause, not a "rumor":
> 
> 9.13 (a) WRESTLER shall act at all times with due regard to public morals and conventions during the Term of this Agreement. If WRESTLER shall have committed or shall commit any act or do anything that is or shall be an offense or violation involving moral turpitude under Federal, state or local laws, or which brings WRESTLER into public disrepute, contempt, scandal or ridicule, or which insults or offends the community or any employee, agent or affiliate of PROMOTER or which injures WRESTLER’s reputation in PROMOTER's sole judgment, or diminishes the value of WRESTLER’s professional wrestling services to the public or PROMOTER, then at the time of any such act, or any time after PROMOTER learns of any such act, PROMOTER shall have the right to fine WRESTLER in an amount to be determined by PROMOTER; and PROMOTER shall have the right to immediately suspend WRESTLER and/or terminate this Agreement pursuant to Section 12.


*It's already been stated that what Woods did was not ILLEGAL* in regards to the video leak. *Paige could get fired simply for taking a photo of the title with semen all over it. That specific photo is the one that could get her fired even if it was leaked because of vandalism, not necessarily the "morality" clause. *Woods shouldn't get suspended nor fined because he didn't do anything illegal as the intercourse occurred between consenting adults and in a private setting unrelated to his work. He never posted it. I am not sure whose semen is in the leaked photo, but I doubt it is Woods. You should probably talk to your lawyer about the "morality" clause because people like Mickie James, Melina, Seth, Phillips have got away with far more disturbing stuff.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Brothers and sisters please tellme what i missed
The last i have in mind was the paige nxt title cumshot since then which vids have been leaked can someone do a list?
Any other leaked pics vids from other wwe superstars?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Brothers and sisters please tellme what i missed
> The last i have in mind was the paige nxt title cumshot sinxe then which vids have been leaked can someone do a list?
> Any other leaked pics vids from other wwe superstars?


Quick video of NXT Title cum shot
Nice video of Paige taking a load to the face and in her mouth
Then another being completly soaked on the face by a shit ton of cum


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Screw Day Rocks!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Brothers and sisters please tellme what i missed
> The last i have in mind was the paige nxt title cumshot since then which vids have been leaked can someone do a list?
> Any other leaked pics vids from other wwe superstars?


The 2 Paige vids were released. Kaitlyn nudes were released(my fav). Alleged Summer Rae nudes were released. Maria K nudes were released. Alleged Brandi Rhodes pics were released. Everyone released in this thread also.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I have seen kaitlyn pics (no vids released yet am i right?) ALSO MY FAVES
Seen one maria nude pic
I have now seen the paige vids too with the compilation + nxt title cumshot.

No summer rae or brandi rhodes seen yet.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> No summer rae or brandi rhodes seen yet.


Kinda underwhelming to be honest. You ain't missing shit


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I've had my fill, brahs


You ever stop assuming genders for like a second? :kofi


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Paige will never wrestle in a WWE ring again.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

All the links I had last night are dead. Having trouble finding anything now. Anyone willing to PM me a link to catch up on the leaks? Would be much appreciated


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Kinda underwhelming to be honest. You ain't missing shit


I dont care about summer but need to see the ebony one.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

These Kaitlyn leaks look legit. Can someone else please confirm


Edit: NVM won't let me hide behind spoiler tags..


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



A PG Attitude said:


> Paige will never wrestle in a WWE ring again.


That's been known for like 6 months.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

based on Big E's response to the rumor anyone think that he isn't involved and the hacker got Big E & Xavier confused


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ItsaNewDay said:


> These Kaitlyn leaks look legit. Can someone else please confirm
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wait am I allowed to post links or..


It's preferred to hide them behind spoiler tags..


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Former WWE Writer Shares His Thoughts on Paige/Woods/Maddox Situation.*

Xavier's gonna be repleaced by Titus


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



NapperX said:


> *It's already been stated that what Paige and Woods did was not ILLEGAL*, and it doesn't damage the WWE because it had nothing to do with them as it was a private interaction where nothing illegal occurred and it did not occur at work, not work related at all and doesn't even mention WWE in the tape, they (Woods at least) aren't the ones who posted it. No Federal, State nor Local Laws as you claim in the clause were violated and it doesn't harm the WWE. Once again, you are not a Lawyer. So are you going to explain why Seth, Tom Phillips, Mickie James, Batista, Melina, Candice Michelle, Dana Brooks, etc weren't suspended? I guess not because you know it has nothing to do with the clause you have misinterpreted. I suggest you talk to your lawyer as you have no idea what you are talking about.


It doesn't matter if it is illegal or not. It mentions the law parts, but then goes on to state that scandal, public disrespute, contempt or ridicule count, and that is decided solely by the promotion. It damages the WWE if the headline "Child-friendly entertainers star in sex tape" makes the rounds and sponsors say "You know what? We're going to take out business elsewhere..." It involves WWE property (the belt). Morality is a subjective term. 

For the record, I don't think anyone is getting fired over this. If they wanted Paige gone, I'm sure she'd already be gone. She's already not on TV, so they'll just keep that whole strange situation going. If they decide that enough is enough and they want to cut bait, they can cite the belt being used as going beyond personal spheres into professional slander of the company or whatever. They don't have to cite her having sex at all, or even on tape, as the reason. That would allow them to get away cutting Woods.

That being said, this is different from a lot of other circumstances others are citing. How is it different? Perception. And yes, that is another subjective term. If the world decides that Seth Rollins sending a dick pic is no biggie, yet Paige and Xavier Woods having sex on camera in -- tough titties. That's the way that rolls. If sponsors react more positively to leaked pictures as opposed to videos that were filmed with awareness and intent? That's their prerogative. 

The person in the most hot water is, sadly, probably Woods. He's the only one who is active on television. If fans chant at him and the stigma of it all overtakes the act, then The New Day might be in some trouble. He's effectively pissed on the immediate careers of Big E and Kofi Kingston, and potential money they can make. Weren't The New Day seriously considering campaigning for some voice actor work in "The Lion King" or something? Yep, Disney is really going to go for that now. If some angry mothers group writes to their supermarkets that they don't want a porn star on their children's cereal, this could have MAJOR ramifications for them. What does this deal with the ice-cream entail? Woods' face is all over that. What if whoever they are partnering up with gets wind that the creamy treats kids were putting in their mouth has a porn star on it? 

And yes, what they did was porn. They knowingly filmed themselves having recreational sex and it is now on the internet. That is porn. Woods is a great talent, but this was really fucking dumb. Do what you want in your private life, but you had to know there was a chance this was going to come out and potentially jeopardize their future as children's entertainers. It was a dumb mistake and everybody is human, but it's hard to really feel too _sorry_ for him in all this. It's a shame, because if he costs the WWE sponsors or whatever, that is a sort of heat you can't crawl out from. It's not even so much heat that you can blow off by working hard and getting snugged a few times. It's "you just cost Vince McMahon millions of dollars, your best buddies pushes and blew up your own chances of mainstream success and you didn't even do anything wrong; just stupid" heat. It's like radioactive fallout heat. He won't get fired, but he might not want to go to work every again. 

Hopefully it all just blows over though. It's actually somewhat out of the WWE's hands. They are being talked about like the big agent in all of this, like they are going to be sticking their noses into something that doesn't involve them. It's actually going to come down to sponsors, fans and public perception. The WWE's are basically slaves to their publicly traded process on this.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ItsaNewDay said:


> These Kaitlyn leaks look legit. Can someone else please confirm
> 
> **** hidden content ****
> 
> Edit: Wait am I allowed to post links or..


Who is that? Because it took me about .5 seconds to get hard as a Chinese math problem.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> It's preferred to hide them behind spoiler tags..


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I also have no fucking idea how to use or find anything on 4chan. I'm a grade A noob to that site


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Well, Raw will be fucking interesting later tonight. Don't let me down Brooklyn.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



The Wood said:


> It doesn't matter if it is illegal or not. It mentions the law parts, but then goes on to state that scandal, public disrespute, contempt or ridicule count, and that is decided solely by the promotion. It damages the WWE if the headline "Child-friendly entertainers star in sex tape" makes the rounds and sponsors say "You know what? We're going to take out business elsewhere..." It involves WWE property (the belt). Morality is a subjective term.
> 
> For the record, I don't think anyone is getting fired over this. If they wanted Paige gone, I'm sure she'd already be gone. She's already not on TV, so they'll just keep that whole strange situation going. If they decide that enough is enough and they want to cut bait, they can cite the belt being used as going beyond personal spheres into professional slander of the company or whatever. They don't have to cite her having sex at all, or even on tape, as the reason. That would allow them to get away cutting Woods.
> 
> ...


Woods won't get in trouble nor should he as it has nothing to do with his workplace as the event in question occurred in a private interaction between consenting adults, nor did he promote or leak anything. WWE's reputation has not been harmed, here. The videos in question are not easy to find and by even viewing them you are breaking the law because they were stolen. What he did was consensual and not against any policy nor illegal. Your concern is public reaction against Woods? I wonder how that will go...what are these concerned parent groups going to complain about knowing that someone illegally hacked a private recording between consensual adults?. The only one who could get in trouble is Paige, not for the leaks, but for the vandalism to the title even if that photo itself was leaked. You are thinking too much into this. Do these parent groups really want to attack a black man for having relations with a white woman?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Well, Raw will be fucking interesting later tonight. Don't let me down Brooklyn.


You know damn well Vince banned crowd mics for a few weeks.. I wouldn't be surprised in military grade sound proofing was installed around the ring.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Xavier woods gonna get the standing ovation from the crowd thats what i care


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Brandi Rhodes leaks? You mean the ones from two years ago? Maria K? Now you're fucking with me. I NEED LINKS. PM PLZ.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

If it brings WWE ridicule, scandal or damages its reputation as a family friendly entertainment promotion, then yes, it definitely is against their policy. It's not that it is hacked that is the issue. If videos of Mr Rogers hosting drug-induced orgies got out, "Well, I didn't expect anyone to see those tapes" is not going to make outraged people who saw Mr Rogers in a certain light to say "Oh okay then, well that's fine." That Woods _consented_ to being filmed is _more_ of an issue. The consensual nature of the sex and the race of the participants are not the issue that family groups are going to raise. It is the fact that they are filming themselves fornicating while working for a children's entertainment company. If one of The Wiggles released a sex tape, you better believe they would be in more trouble than Kim Kardashian was.

I'm sorry if you do not think this is fair. It is a shame. I hear that Becky Lynch might have some stuff out too, which breaks my heart for her, because she's my favorite female performer in the company. If it gets out, hopefully it is from before she was actually fucking employed by the company. I wish porn didn't have a stigma, but it does. It is not up to WWE to ignore that stigma if it begins affecting business. If it doesn't, they do not have to worry about this at all. If it does? Woods' head will roll so fucking fast.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

What will WWE protect first? Their PG image, sponsorship and merchandising deals; or Xavier Woods?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It's probably Paige leaking everything. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Now there's Big Show leaks


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The clues were there.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

One Paige video did was very nasty, turned my stomach..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*



The Wood said:


> . What if whoever they are partnering up with gets wind that the creamy treats kids were putting in their mouth has a porn star on it?












Your succinct way with words in combination with the incongruous screen name is priceless. Take some rep.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*






God I hope he's on Raw tonight. The crowd reaction is going to be insane.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Please send me the link of Kaitlyn nudes


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

edit: nevermind im good


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I feel like a pain in the ass but could I get another hookup? The threads keep dying and I have no clue where to find the new ones.


Same.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:bunk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone pm me the new stuff?


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> Please send me the link of Kaitlyn nudes


x2

PM me plz!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Found all the new stuff. Just google the name of one of the divas and nude. Then put the search options to within the hour. Walla.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

We're on page 297 and nobody probably gives a shit... but am I the only one that thinks this is so wrong? I'd expect a moderator to take this down tbh. Sharing Paige's private pictures and videos is not on. She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. If you had any respect for Paige you would not view this because it clearly isn't for your eyes. Go to pornhub or better yet go get a girlfriend. Creepy people.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> We're on page 297 and nobody probably gives a shit... but am I the only one that thinks this is so wrong? I'd expect a moderator to take this down tbh. Sharing Paige's private pictures and videos is not on. She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. If you had any respect for Paige you would not view this because it clearly isn't for your eyes. Go to pornhub or better yet go get a girlfriend. Creepy people.


hagay.gif


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> We're on page 297 and nobody probably gives a shit... but am I the only one that thinks this is so wrong? I'd expect a moderator to take this down tbh. Sharing Paige's private pictures and videos is not on. She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. If you had any respect for Paige you would not view this because it clearly isn't for your eyes. Go to pornhub or better yet go get a girlfriend. Creepy people.


Who asked her to take nude selfies? and make a video of her having UpUpDownDown with Xavier Woods and Brad Maddox


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> We're on page 297 and nobody probably gives a shit... but am I the only one that thinks this is so wrong? I'd expect a moderator to take this down tbh. Sharing Paige's private pictures and videos is not on. She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. If you had any respect for Paige you would not view this because it clearly isn't for your eyes. Go to pornhub or better yet go get a girlfriend. Creepy people.


Um in fairness it was the Maddox property, who should of been a gentleman and delete delete delete, delete delete that smut......

After Paige broke up with the Maddox she should of claimed her nasty property but she never did..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Someone's gonna get in trouble.*

Thanks, Lothario. Have some feeble returns.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> Um in fairness it was the Maddox property, who should of been a gentleman and delete delete delete, delete delete that smut......
> 
> After Paige broke up with the Maddox she should of claimed her nasty property but she never did..


True, if I were famous on any level I just wouldn't take any videos like that, it's just too risky. But don't you feel it is morally wrong at all? Viewing it I can sort've understand (I'm not trying to be hateful), but sharing it everywhere just seems wrong to me. Like go out of your way and find it if you wish but it is literally on the front page of this forum. They are veryyyy personal videos. Just my two cents. 



The RainMaker said:


> hagay.gif


Ah yes... the typical response of a moron


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Scavet said:


> We're on page 297 and nobody probably gives a shit... but am I the only one that thinks this is so wrong? I'd expect a moderator to take this down tbh. Sharing Paige's private pictures and videos is not on. She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. If you had any respect for Paige you would not view this because it clearly isn't for your eyes. Go to pornhub or better yet go get a girlfriend. Creepy people.


Yep. And just lol at the slut-shaming in this thread. It's like saying a rape victim should take equal blame as the criminal or even most of the blame for not being cautious enough (which they claim is "being a slut"). Some ridiculous medieval shits right there.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Scavet said:


> We're on page 297 and nobody probably gives a shit... but am I the only one that thinks this is so wrong? I'd expect a moderator to take this down tbh. Sharing Paige's private pictures and videos is not on. She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. If you had any respect for Paige you would not view this because it clearly isn't for your eyes. Go to pornhub or better yet go get a girlfriend. Creepy people.


 Is that you Paiges mum Saraya Knight?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> True, if I were famous on any level I just wouldn't take any videos like that, it's just too risky. But don't you feel it is morally wrong at all? Viewing it I can sort've understand (I'm not trying to be hateful), but sharing it everywhere just seems wrong to me. Like go out of your way and find it if you wish but it is literally on the front page of this forum. They are veryyyy personal videos. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes... the typical response of a moron


Morally wrong? How much does it cost to ride on that high horse of yours? lmao.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



LucasXXII said:


> Yep. And just lol at the slut-shaming in this thread. It's like saying a rape victim should take equal blame as the criminal or even most of the blame for not being cautious enough (which they claim is "being a slut"). Some ridiculous medieval shits right there.


I got extremely concerned at some of the responses to Paige's tweet. I saw some dude screen shotted a picture of Paige doing the business & sent it to her Mom. When Paige's mom blocked him he bragged about it and everyone was patting him on the shoulder. So bad. I stopped reading after page 1 of this thread. Probably more of the same. The thing that ticks me off is it's just right there on the front page, 250 or whatever pages and it's still up? Who moderates this forum lmao?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maddox cummed on the NXT belt, WTF?!!

- Vic


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



LucasXXII said:


> Yep. And just lol at the slut-shaming in this thread. It's like saying a rape victim should take equal blame as the criminal or even most of the blame for not being cautious enough (which they claim is "being a slut"). Some ridiculous medieval shits right there.


looks like someone linked Paiges family to this thread. Only way I can fathom anyone would defend the skank.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I know some of you guys have posted "Big Show leaks next" as jokes BUT I wouldn't be upset if that was next just saying.


----------



## Longsword (Apr 13, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I hope someone bring huge "SEND ME THE LINK" poster tomorrow at RAW


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> I got extremely concerned at some of the responses to Paige's tweet. I saw some dude screen shotted a picture of Paige doing the business & sent it to her Mom. When Paige's mom blocked him he bragged about it and everyone was patting him on the shoulder. So bad. I stopped reading after page 1 of this thread. Probably more of the same. The thing that ticks me off is it's just right there on the front page, 250 or whatever pages and it's still up? Who moderates this forum lmao?


do you realize how much traffic this site is getting because of this thread?this is the GREATEST thread ever. There are long time lurkers that registered just to post here. Paige Sex Tapes For Life Baby!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

At first I doubted the hacker could keep the momentum going, how could one man be this consistent? But he proved me wrong. WOW.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> True, if I were famous on any level I just wouldn't take any videos like that, it's just too risky. But don't you feel it is morally wrong at all? Viewing it I can sort've understand (I'm not trying to be hateful), but sharing it everywhere just seems wrong to me. Like go out of your way and find it if you wish but it is literally on the front page of this forum. They are veryyyy personal videos. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes... the typical response of a moron



but Paige should of been more careful ..she was careless to trust the Maddox with the sensitive private material...she should of gotten it back or gotten a lawyer 

In this day and age celebrities need to be extra careful because hackers are vigilant and it's a sorry excuse to say your privacy was violated ...when you were not careful


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

"Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked".. Now I just became interested.

If some awesome dude could PM those I'd appreciate it.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The RainMaker said:


> Morally wrong? How much does it cost to ride on that high horse of yours? lmao.


Just because you've found a bunch of people just as creepy as you, doesn't mean you aren't creepy. I realise I'm in a shark tank! This is the internet. The internet is full of weird people who know no boundaries and feel like they can say anything. This thread is a prime example of this. I need a hot shower.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> Just because you've found a bunch of people just as creepy as you, doesn't mean you aren't creepy. I realise I'm in a shark tank! This is the internet. The internet is full of weird people who know no boundaries and feel like they can say anything. This thread is a prime example of this. I need a hot shower.


So you've never watched a celebrity sex tape? Kim Kardashian? Pamela Anderson? None of em? Never took a look at a still frame from one? Nothing?


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> She didn't give consent for the media to be stolen, therefore it shouldn't be shared around like a packet of chips. .


You got chips?

and more importantly what kind?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The RainMaker said:


> So you've never watched a celebrity sex tape? Kim Kardashian? Pamela Anderson? None of em? Never took a look at a still frame from one? Nothing?


Look it's not particularly the viewing of it that I'm saying is 'creepy'. It's the horrendous comments mostly... as well as people sharing it. This thread shouldn't exist. If you want the videos so badly then go out of your way to find them. They shouldn't be so readily available on a popular forum like this. I don't support a criminal act + I respect Paige as a human being so I haven't viewed the images. Is that so weird?


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The RainMaker said:


> So you've never watched a celebrity sex tape? Kim Kardashian? Pamela Anderson? None of em? Never took a look at a still frame from one? Nothing?


he sounds like your typical run of the mill internet white knight and they are best ignored

anyway - if only there were Alexia Bliss leaks....


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> Look it's not particularly the viewing of it that I'm saying is 'creepy'. It's the horrendous comments mostly... as well as people sharing it. This thread shouldn't exist. If you want the videos so badly then go out of your way to find them. They shouldn't be so readily available on a popular forum like this. I don't support a criminal act + I respect Paige as a human being so I haven't viewed the images. Is that so weird?


1. You didn't answer the question.

2. You respect Paige as a human enough to not view her sex tape but not the other celebrities..(Who sex tapes you obviously have viewed as you didn't deny looking at them..see 1.) Why? Because she's a wrestler? Do you know her or something?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The RainMaker said:


> 1. You didn't answer the question.
> 
> 2. You respect Paige as a human enough to not view her sex tape but not the other celebrities..(Who sex tapes you obviously have viewed as you didn't deny looking at them..see 1.) Why? Because she's a wrestler? Do you know her or something?


I don't actively seek them, but of course I've seen celebrity leaks in the past. It isn't any different this time. I just chose not to look at them because my mindset has changed a bit. 



Stadhart02 said:


> he sounds like your typical run of the mill internet white knight and they are best ignored
> 
> anyway - if only there were Alexia Bliss leaks....


I'm not trying to be a white knight, just responding to the thread like everyone else. Sorry that my views are different from yours and many others here


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

can anyone PM with katelyn / summer pics?

all links are dead now


----------



## JeriStyles (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Unfortunate for all involved, wonder how this will play out for Woods.

Would not mind someone PM'ing me all this please and thank you


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Scavet said:


> I don't actively seek them, but of course I've seen celebrity leaks in the past. It isn't any different this time. I just chose not to look at them because my mindset has changed a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be a white knight, just responding to the thread like everyone else. Sorry that my views are different from yours and many others here



So if a bud of yours said.."hey..seen those new Paige nude pics? Got em here on my phone.." You'd be like.."nah man I respect her too much for that?" And if so..Why do you respect her more than Pamela Anderson or Kim Kardashian?


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Strategize said:


> She straight held up the NXT title to let Maddox nut all over it.
> 
> How the fuck these people continue to defend her is the most baffling shit imaginable.


Its not baffling at all unless you have some stuff to work out with yourself. Two consenting adults decided to have sex, possibly play dress up, record a personal porno, and have fun with toys. Only a COMPLETE mark would get upset that a wrestling belt would get jizzed on. Its a prop in a make-believe world. The fake uproar over this is both funny and sad. Can you imagine how silly it would be if people found out Telma Hopkins gave someone head in the Winslow's kitchen? What about one of The Doctor's using the Sonic Screwdriver as a dildo or Dr. Cox finishing off in a Coffee Bucks cup? People getting all "It's Still Real Too Me Damnit!" is, again, both sad and funny.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

come on ppl...PM me with the new stuff


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



The RainMaker said:


> So if a bud of yours said.."hey..seen those new Paige nude pics? Got em here on my phone.." You'd be like.."nah man I respect her too much for that?" And if so..Why do you respect her more than Pamela Anderson or Kim Kardashian?


Funny you say that, I had a similar conversation with a buddy of mine yesterday. 
I think it's all about your influences and the people you're around. It's not that I respect her more than Kim Kardashian, Pamela Anderson, or any celebrity that experiences this, I've grown up a lot over the last few years is the way I see it. 

A year ago I'd probably be all over this (without the insulting + degrading comments), but being involved in the media industry can change the way you think. I'm not an angel. Do I think it's wrong if you view the links? Yeah I do. I think most people that view it know that too. People here are making excuses, blaming Paige. "Her fault, blah blah, that means she deserves it". No it's not her fault, she was hacked. Her private content was hacked and stolen, a crime. The comments really do aggravate me which is why I had to say something. Paige didn't release this herself, it was taken from her. I think people should be a little more empathetic.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If you haven't seen these nudes you're missing out.


----------



## JeriStyles (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Movement said:


> If you haven't seen these nudes you're missing out.


Wouldn't mind a PM of them all...


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JeriStyles said:


> Wouldn't mind a PM of them all...


me neither...

specially the katelyn and summer ones


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sent you both Kaitlyn, Summer and Maria.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@God Movement 

Hook a brother up bro, it seems I missed a lot.


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I know some of you guys have posted "Big Show leaks next" as jokes BUT I wouldn't be upset if that was next just saying.


Same. Always wondered how much of a Big Show he really is.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@God Movement Thanks bro!

holy shit its all i can say...Katelyn...OMG , Summer is really underrated and maria everyone saw already as she did playboy but Katelyn...jesus christ... Katelyn....


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Movement said:


> If you haven't seen these nudes you're missing out.


PM me


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:beckylol

The gift that keeps on giving! Paige getting blasted in the face and another video showing shes awful in bed.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Bayley <3 said:


> :beckylol
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving! Paige getting blasted in the face and another video showing shes awful in bed.


PM me


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That cumpilation may be the final nail for Paige..


Things I've learned this week - Jillian Murray wens3


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I feel bad for the girl but what am I going to do? Not download them? Please.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gainn said:


> That cumpilation may be the final nail for Paige..
> 
> 
> Things I've learned this week - Jillian Murray wens3


PM me that one plz.

personally , i dont feel bad for her. she knew what she was doing , in this day and age u have to know that since u are a famous person or odds of having something like that leaked is way higher.

get a vhs recorder or something and tape like that , clould services are ALWAYS hackable


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

guys please pm me all the new nude leak


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This feels perfect for this thread


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I need links for both of the new Paige videos and summer leaks. I must acquire them to further lengthen my educational research.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Where are people seeing this rumours of Becky Lynch??


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

fuck i think i'm gonna lose my march no fap challenge


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So there's no Alexa Bliss nudes on the horizon?

Please leak gods.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Movement said:


> So there's no Alexa Bliss nudes on the horizon?
> 
> Please leak gods.


Alexa , Charlotte , Lana , Naomi , Nikki its all i need now.

still blown away by katelyn...good lord...


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I thought when shit slowed down over the weekend, it might have been like when stuff like this happened before and the hackers don't post on weekends. Don't know why that is but it's happened before and it seems like the leaks are back.

First of all, I need to give some credit to Summer Rae. The worst they got on her is a photo of her showing off her arse but she still has clothes on. They're claiming there's a photo of her with no pants on but you can't see her face so it could be anyone. The reason I'm giving her credit is because I bet alot of people don't think she's very intelligent and yet out of all of the leaks so far, she's the only one to show any common sense and not be leaving revealing shit there for hackers to find. Whereas Paige's hacks could end her career, Summer's at worst might get some pervy comments on the internet. But if you look at the Summer Rae leaks, some of the divas post similar shit on Instagram and no one cares so she's pretty safe. That girl has her head in the right place in terms of being in the public eye.

The Kaitlyn ones dropped too but once again, the main event of this round of leaks is Paige. I honestly thought things couldn't get worse for Paige but oh boy, was I wrong. They actually have a video of her getting someone to bust on the NXT Women's title, if she isn't done at this point then I have no clue what she has to do. And on top of that, the world now knows that she's crap in the sack. Talk about a rough week.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just_one said:


> PM me that one plz.
> 
> personally , i dont feel bad for her. she knew what she was doing , in this day and age u have to know that since u are a famous person or odds of having something like that leaked is way higher.
> 
> get a vhs recorder or something and tape like that , clould services are ALWAYS hackable


Or just don't upload it to the cloud? I know next to nothing about hacking, but i assume it's much harder to actually get into someones phone than to just hack something online.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Teh Kok said:


> Or just don't upload it to the cloud? I know next to nothing about hacking, but i assume it's much harder to actually get into someones phone than to just hack something online.


its probably upload to cloud by default and they dont know ... either way its fuckin dumb.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



hunterxhunter said:


> fuck i think i'm gonna lose my march no fap challenge


Stay strong for all of us. 

I have been on No Fap for nine days before this shit happened and I resisted this whole weekend but then I had a relapse this morning. :mj2


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

My 2 cents. Look, I'm a man and I watch porn and I did watch the leaks this time out of pure curiosity. I don't think there's anything wrong with doing that per se. But did these photos/videos change my perception on Saraya the person or Paige the on-screen character? Not really. With Hogan in 2015 the controversy was warranted, since that was him using racist terms. But a threesome with personal consent? There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. She should not be called a "slut" for doing that or sticking a dildo in her ass while filming, period. Letting her then-boyfriend cum on the belt while filming it, now that's where the controversy should be at. It's unnecessary and disrespectful.

Like I said, what had transpired didn't change my perception on Paige/Saraya at all. Still one of my favorite on-screen presence, still probably a careless, childish person in real life. The slut-shaming is what I have problems with.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Unless I haven't seen these before, which I haven't, these leaks are new from the dropbox:

http://www.dropbox.com/sh/ajuwag9qvkdqynb/AACBcBbGGUtHfpyrta8gXCi2a?dl=0

:eagle:focus


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Cannot wait for the Nia Jax leaks........ :argh:


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Omg, another dildo in the ass video. Fuckin hell, how many videos did she make of that shit.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

New ass fucking Vids of Paige!


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Leaker has said he also got nudes of ladyballs herself and wants to release them tonight while RAW is running live :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Leaker has said he also got nudes of ladyballs herself and wants to release them tonight while RAW is running live :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


WTF is that for real???


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

any word on Del Rios feeling on this?


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Leaker has said he also got nudes of ladyballs herself and wants to release them tonight while RAW is running live :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


who is ladyballs?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

More dildos in the ass and more lifeless sex.. She really sucks at the whole fucking thing..


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is there a forum rule against posting direct links here or can someone hook a brother up?

I'm just impressed by Paige's commitment to filthiness. Aesthetically the leaks have diminished my attraction to her, if anything.

Kaitlyn on the other hand... she's got a body I am interested in seeing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ColeStar said:


> Is there a forum rule against posting direct links here or can someone hook a brother up?
> 
> I'm just impressed by Paige's commitment to filthiness. Aesthetically the leaks have diminished my attraction to her, if anything.
> 
> Kaitlyn on the other hand... she's got a body I am interested in seeing.



It's preferred to hide any links in spoiler tags so lurking guests can't see them..


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just_one said:


> who is ladyballs?


Stephanie. 

I was sad to learn that the Alexa "leak" was fake. Stephanie, Alexa and Becky would be my top 3 choices for leaks. I'll take one of the three and be happy.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> WTF is that for real???


Guess we will find out tonight bro



just_one said:


> who is ladyballs?


Stephanie Meekmahan


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Guess we will find out tonight bro
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie Meekmahan


what?:surprise::surprise:

come on...there just NO way , its too good to be true...:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



In Vino Veritas said:


> Leaker has said he also got nudes of ladyballs herself and wants to release them tonight while RAW is running live :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I'm not sure what to believe anymore but if she has pics leaked.. Hole-Lee-Shit...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige with the dildo in her ass

:focus

I'm in


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Was it the original leaker who leaked all this Paige stuff who said that he had Stephanie stuff?

Or was it the same trolls who faked the Alexa and Summer stuff?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

ellthom said:


> Cannot wait for the Nia Jax leaks........


I'd actually like to see that, not everyone lives to hate on bigger women. Paige has a boys body in my opinion. I'd prefer super thick curves.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn + Summer = 2 thumbs up!


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So did malware get all these leaks? Amazing invention of the human race it is.


----------



## Icecube225 (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I just came back on today to see that there's even more leaks. Could someone please pm them to me?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I cant find any rumours of Stephanie McMahon at all. Where did you see the leaker say he has stuff on her?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You think so? I think they'd give Xavier a standing ovation lmao regardless of if they show up you know there are going to be some... let's say interesting chants come Monday.


Yeah i meant ripping them ina court jester way


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

xavier will be the hero for the crowd 100%


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The leaker is pretty genius.. He dropped the fresh sauce late last night so it's fresh but circulated just in time for the morning news cycle.. I have a feeling he's saving bombs for later to keep things fresh for RAW

As if Paige being shot in the face with a Super Soaker worth of cum and a fresh load on the NXT belt isn't bombs enough..


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

double post


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This is not gonna end so soon is it


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Pretty sad that this is more interesting than mania right now


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige sex tapes! *All Other Leaks Here* (Summer Rae & Kaitlyn nudes leaked)*



Snake Plissken said:


> The one that was posted on YouTube today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:focus


----------



## Cris vr6 (Jul 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Pretty sad that this is more interesting than mania right now


mania will be bad like the last few years

and yes sex sells 

here is one link https://www.celebjihad.com/paige/wwe-diva-paige-nude-photos-sex-tape-video-leaked


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cris vr6 said:


> mania will be bad like the last few years
> 
> and yes sex sells
> 
> here is one link https://www.celebjihad.com/paige/wwe-diva-paige-nude-photos-sex-tape-video-leaked


That hasn't been updated with the two new videos yet.. Someone will PM you the Eroshare link.. Or you can find it yourself. It's easy..


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Yes! (I'm in europe so it's new to me)
And Kaitlyn is sooooooo hot.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

PM me links, pls. Gotta see all I missed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Boy, Paige gets a D+ for the blowjob and a C- for the new videos. *


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Boy, Paige gets a D+ for the blowjob and a C- for the new videos. *


And an F at her fucking.. She has no rhythm, no stamina, looks awkward and lifeless.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Good lawd, these new vids are fucktastic!


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige is pretty awful in the bed it seems and doesn't even have a good body


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Boy, Paige gets a D+ for the blowjob and a C- for the new videos. *


Nah man after that compilation vid her BJ skills are a B+ at least. She just wasn't focused on that one vid


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Nah man after that compilation vid her BJ skills are a B+ at least. She just wasn't focused on that one vid


Yeah, if not bumped up to A- for the fact she thoroughly enjoys taking loads all over her face.. She sucks at the other shit but takes a load to the face like a seasoned pornstar


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

so is there any truth to more stuff coming later during RAW?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Yeah, if not bumped up to A- for the fact she thoroughly enjoys taking loads all over her face.. She sucks at the other shit but takes a load to the face like a seasoned pornstar


Doesn't hurt that she has a very nice ass as well.

I smell another poll coming up!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hold on. Paige is still with the company? You learn something new every day.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just_one said:


> so is there any truth to more stuff coming later during RAW?


Probably.. Dude teased the NXT belt one first then dropped video sauce later.. And there is no way that NXT belt cum shot was only 3 seconds long.. There has to be a lot more to it.. Dude knows what he's doing whoever it is.. He's leaking slow and timely to keep the fap train moving along


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There's Steph leaks coming????????

Is she fucking Vince?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Why is she such a big whore?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Well that weekend absolutely flew by and I've walked into work with an arm like Popeye after eating spinach.

Thanks you Paige for all you have given but i think she is in the wrong industry.

BRAZZERS..................................................... GET THE CHEQUEBOOK!!!


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn this slut sure does love getting cummed on all over her face!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



World's Best said:


> Why is she such a big whore?


Being she wasn't exactly sexualized or very attractive at all before WWE it has all the makings of a girl who was never looked at sexually before by other men, then she got the WWE goth whore makeover and suddenly she was getting offered cock left and right and like any young girl who was probably labeled ugly and not having a lot of sexual experience ran with her new found cock offerings..


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Would somebody PM me a link to the two new videos. For education purposes. I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'll give Maddox credit that dude produces an impressive facial haha


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Also am I the only one that didn't get anything from the Kaitlyn pics? I preferred her in her curvy WWE days.Muscle chicks do nothing for me I guess


----------



## Regal Is Besmrched (Nov 16, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wow.

I used to like this place. After lurking for years, I started posting recently. But Ive never seen a bigger bunch of sad and pathetic, shameless, know it all human beings who need to get laid in my life. 

Its things like this, that make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan. 

Get out of the house.

Please delete my account.


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wish she would have swallowed it all.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Link please for new videos.
WrestleWithPlot doesn't have anything new,ever since triple threat sex....


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wonder what would happen if they brought Hogan back tonight. 

Distract? Would it work?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Regal Is Besmrched said:


> Wow.
> 
> I used to like this place. After lurking for years, I started posting recently. But Ive never seen a bigger bunch of sad and pathetic, shameless, know it all human beings who need to get laid in my life.
> 
> ...



But I bet you still took a quick look.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Pm for new vids please.
Thank you.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Regal Is Besmrched said:


> Wow.
> 
> I used to like this place. After lurking for years, I started posting recently. But Ive never seen a bigger bunch of sad and pathetic, shameless, know it all human beings who need to get laid in my life.
> 
> ...


Oh, you're a bad, baaad man, aren't you? I bet you can chisel granite with your beard, and squeeze orange juice between your balls.
What a big, virile man. What a fucking stud.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Nah man after that compilation vid her BJ skills are a B+ at least. She just wasn't focused on that one vid


she's improved tremendously since the first bj video


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Thank you Maddox! *clap clap clap clap clap*

Just kidding, we all know leaking videos is the wrong thing to do, if you have any links to any new videos or pictures please send them to me so I can report them and contact the proper people to get it taken down.


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Only thing that would top Steph leaks would be Linda leaks


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm dying for some Becky Lynch leaks.......


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Where are the Kaitlyn pictures? I want to see for research purposes.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I am waiting for someone to do a custom Paige titantron.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Certainly interesting, got to think we may see Woods released because of this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*










So, I didn't regret logging in to this forum today.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tducey said:


> Certainly interesting, got to think we may see Woods released because of this.


Doubt it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MachoKing said:


> Where are the Kaitlyn pictures? I want to see for research purposes.


Check your PM's


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tducey said:


> Certainly interesting, got to think we may see Woods released because of this.


Released for...what, exactly?

Having consensual sex with someone on his OWN time(not company time)? :shrug


Plus, he was not the one who jizzed all over the title. It was Maddox.

So the worse he'd get is a lecture, I imagine. 

Plus, it helps that the New Day is so damn popular and that he, being the spokesperson(and HEART) of that team, is well-liked.



Now if he were a jobber like Jinder Mahal or something......it wouldn't end well.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> It's preferred to hide any links in spoiler tags so lurking guests can't see them..


Thanks.

I'm gonna have to do more searching later tonight then. Just wanna see Kaitlyn's stuff and Paige's facial video.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ColeStar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm gonna have to do more searching later tonight then. Just wanna see Kaitlyn's stuff and Paige's facial video.



Search no more check your PM's


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maddox being a hero in 2017. Who would've thought.

:mj2


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

so any news if there is more to come? or that was just rumours?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

She ain't the growler to mess with!

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just when I thought this was all done, the hacker surprises me :lmao :lmao

Bye bye to ever seeing Paige on WWE TV again. They'll keep her employed without ever using her until her contract runs out.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Maddox being a hero in 2017. Who would've thought.
> 
> :mj2



For the first time ever, Maddox brought wrestlingforum fans together on the same page (no pun intended)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Being she wasn't exactly sexualized or very attractive at all before WWE it has all the makings of a girl who was never looked at sexually before by other men, then she got the WWE goth whore makeover and suddenly she was getting offered cock left and right and like any young girl who was probably labeled ugly and not having a lot of sexual experience ran with her new found cock offerings..


She was a cum whore in Norwich so bull to your claim.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The new Paige ones were easy enough to find but could someone point me in the right direction to the Summer Rae and Kaitlyn leaks? You know, for research purposes...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



somerandomfan said:


> The new Paige ones were easy enough to find but could someone point me in the right direction to the Summer Rae and Kaitlyn leaks? You know, for research purposes...


PM sent.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Lillian Garcia out now :sodone



Spoiler: noodz



https://s21.postimg.org/5luzeuzs7/lilian.jpg


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sounds like impact would hire her. 

I can see the headline already. Leaked video of impact knock out Paige having ADR jizz on the anthem owl logo.


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone PM me the best pages to see the leaks please? Thanks


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> Lillian Garcia out now :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is incredible....and mean. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> Lillian Garcia out now :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can I get a PM for the Kaitlyn leaks?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> Lillian Garcia out now :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was Sasha Banks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> I thought that was Sasha Banks.


Sasha is an alien 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It's too bad because when I first saw Paige I thought she was smokin hot but then the attraction got lost. If only these nudes were leaked back then they would've had me interested, now its not even hot just shocking.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ I thought Paige was pretty hot myself when I first saw her.


Then she opened her mouth and started talking and that british accent ruined it. 

Sounds like a chain smoker to me. 

Not attractive at all. 

(nice ass, though)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I adore Kaitlyn, I thought her leaks weren't legit though and it was some guy just saying he had them.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



henrymark said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> I thought that was Sasha Banks.


And I thought it was this:

The legacy of Sasha Banks


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Why are you still commenting on this crap?


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ I thought Paige was pretty hot myself when I first saw her.
> 
> 
> Then she opened her mouth and started talking and that british accent ruined it.
> ...


Haha thats pretty spot on. Exact way I feel.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There was a 3rd vid released that featured her purple little friend so to speak...

However, from the thumbnails that were released on Friday, I think the hackers supply has ran out, i'll be surprised if he has more.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Dunno if it's been posted here, but pics of Maria Kanellis have leaked.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wait, is there facial videos of Paige? Can someone send me?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> Why are you still commenting on this crap?


She hasn't sharted and filmed it?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Darren Criss said:


> Wait, is there facial videos of Paige? Can someone send me?


Done and done..


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Paige sex tape?*



RipNTear said:


> No. Men aren't women until and unless they're liberals so they're pigs by default and don't need to protect their dignity as society doesn't view their actions in a negative light.
> 
> I know you're all for faux equality but your views aren't based in reality but rather a delusion.


Yawn. Good non-answer.

Sounds like you had one drink too many that night.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Boy, Paige is horrible. Someone needs to teach her how to ride and suck a dick.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Are you nominating yourself, perhaps? :lol


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Not seen any of these melina leaks that people claimed


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NapperX said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > For all the "internet lawyers" on here, here is the real morality clause, not a "rumor":
> ...


I did speak to my lawyer and he told me to stop because it's weird to talk to yourself.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There's an old pic of Melina nude that I've seen but aside from that one pic, there's nothing else.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

henrymark said:


>


This made my day thanks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That's quite sad actually.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Unfortunately, the proverbial pussy..err, I mean CAT is out of the bag, Mr. Knight. 

That's how dangerous the Internet is.

And how risky it is to store any type of data in an ONLINE Storage location.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


> That's quite sad actually.


I feel bad but I don't at the same time.. Whether a high profile celebrity or a low profile whore.. You inherently take the risk when allowing yourself to be filmed, and photos taken of you nude and being rekted that there is a risk those private and personal photos and videos may make their way out of secure hands and into the hands of others. Celebrity "hacks" aren't new and have been so exposed over the past years you're doubling down on the risk of them leaking by keeping them on online storage and on your phone.

While she may have been hacked, the risks she took had consequences to them.. Just like everything in life. This may be a harsh lesson in adulting she has to swallow but she is the one who made the decision to take the risks she did.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


> That's quite sad actually.


Yeah very, this is what I was saying earlier to I think it was showstopper about the whole empathy thing. I hope that she's alright 

I can't believe how some people can even say otherwise. It's really sad the whole lack of empathy and compassion that's out there.

She's a young girl who makes mistakes but even then was it a mistake considering it was done in private and they were stolen. 

I don't care if 'She's in the public eye' that's no excuse at all what so ever. The worst she's been is naive really and that's about it. 

Honestly, it really speaks sometimes does this I think.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



> I feel bad but I don't at the same time.. Whether a high profile celebrity or a low profile whore.. You inherently take the risk when allowing yourself to be filmed, and photos taken of you nude and being rekted that there is a risk those private and personal photos make make their way out of secure hands and into the hands of others. Celebrity "hacks" aren't new and have been so exposed over the past years you'd doubling down on the risk of them leaking but keeping them on online storage and on your phone.
> 
> While she may have been hacked the risks she took had consequences to them.. Just like everything in life. This may be a harsh lesson in adulting she has to swallow but..


^ It's even more risky when you have them uploaded to an ONLINE storage provider. 
That's just BEGGING to be hacked.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ Unfortunately, the proverbial pussy..err, I mean CAT is out of the bag, Mr. Knight.
> 
> That's how dangerous the Internet is.
> 
> And how risky it is to store any type of data in an ONLINE Storage location.


Wow. Dude is afraid of losing his daughter and that's what you say?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> You ever stop assuming genders for like a second? :kofi


Nope, because I am deeply and madly in love with my straight white male privilege. :yoshi


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



henrymark said:


>


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I know it's been funny for us all and that, but I hope Paige is doing okay, no matter what we all think of her, this situation etc. Mental health-wise, I hope WWE or someone checks in on her, because she seems to do a lot of things impulsively. Alongside that, she's been through a lot of things over the weekend. Whether it's deserved or not, silly or not, etc., it still must be pretty shit for her. Her world must be crashing around her.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



komba said:


> Wow. Dude is afraid of losing his daughter and that's what you say?


It's not helping her at all dad is keyboard warrioring on Facebook telling the entire world his daughter is having mental health issues.. Fantastic fathering there.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



komba said:


> Wow. Dude is afraid of losing his daughter and that's what you say?


The hell do you expect me to say?

She should've known the risks of letting that assclown Maddox record her and him(and Xavier) doing the horizontal mamba. :shrug

And then have it stored on an online storage provider to boot. 

I do feel bad for her family, don't get me wrong but she's A GROWN WOMAN and should've known better.

She should've made damn sure that Maddox got rid of the recorded vids. 

If I were her, I'd sue Maddox's sorry ass off, tbh.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ It's even more risky when you have them uploaded to an ONLINE storage provider.
> That's just BEGGING to be hacked.


Doesn't mean she should be. Shouldn't she (or anyone) be able to store things in her own personal place without anyone stealing them and leaking them out there.

It's no difference to stealing something out of someones house either and doing whatever with that too. It's her personal stuff and if she wants to store these things of hers personally then she should be able to without people going in and doing these things.

Thankfully there is a law now in regards to exes hacking exes social media and things like this. It's slowly but surely becoming public knowledge so the more it's out there the better and maybe some people might think twice about doing this in future.

Some guy got 18 months for doing this to someone, it's just not really public knowledge yet as much as it should be but when push comes to shove, I just hope she's ok.

Begging or not, being naive or not, doesn't mean she should have to go through this and people shouldn't have empathy for that (I'm not saying you personally by the way)


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Anyone mind PMing the newest videos? Can only find the Maddox/Xavier vids


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

For the record. No one here is wishing ill on her and want something bad to happen to her. We're strictly talking about the risk she took and she's eventually going to put on her big girl pants and face the consequences of her actions. Again. Celeb hacking is nothing new.. I'm almost willing to bet WWE even coaches their talent on how to protect themselves from such things..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Could someone pm the Kaitlyn pic...And no not for research, just for curiosity.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is it 100% confirmed that Woods in fact is in one of the videos?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



deadcool said:


> Is it 100% confirmed that Woods in fact is in one of the videos?


Yeah it's definitely him in the cuck video


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


> That's quite sad actually.


any new nudes of her?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


>


You know the people who link this shit to her and the family members on social media are bigger pieces of shit then the original hacker imo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


>


Why the fuck are they online implying Paige is having suicidal ideation? They need to put the keyboards away, get on a plane and be with their daughter if they're that concerned she's a danger to herself or others. Talking to strangers on Facebook about their daughter helps no one.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Doesn't mean she should be. Shouldn't she (or anyone) be able to store things in her own personal place without anyone stealing them and leaking them out there.


She should but Hackers have no conscience. Remember that many hackers aren't from the U.S. but they're from overseas where U.S. law doesn't apply to them(which pisses me off). 

Anyway, if she wanted to store things in her own personal place, she should've gotten a laptop or computer with her own hard drive to store it. I don't trust any ONLINE Storage facility because of shit like this. 




> It's no difference to stealing something out of someones house either and doing whatever with that too. It's her personal stuff and if she wants to store these things of hers personally then she should be able to without people going in and doing these things.


Again....Hackers could care less. The internet is a scary place.



> Thankfully there is a law now in regards to exes hacking exes social media and things like this. It's slowly but surely becoming public knowledge so the more it's out there the better and maybe some people might think twice about doing this in future.


Doubt it has any impact as I've seen many girlfriend(EX) sites(which consist of the uploading of hacked or recorded sexual encounters with their EX's as revenge) out there that still exist and have existed for a long time. 




> Some guy got 18 months for doing this to someone, it's just not really public knowledge yet as much as it should be but when push comes to shove, I just hope she's ok.
> 
> Begging or not, being naive or not, doesn't mean she should have to go through this and people shouldn't have empathy for that (I'm not saying you personally by the way)


Oh I understand what you're saying. and hopefully, they track down the source of whomever sent out these pics in the first place. 

However, I have to say this(and I mentioned it above), Hackers are usually found in other countries(from what I understand) so I wouldn't be holding my breath for the culprit to be found anytime soon. :no:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


>


Yeah, sod anyone who thinks that a couple of sexual things deserves this kind of shit. Hopefully she'll be alright, she seems to have the right support around her and at the end of the day those who mind don't matter and those who don't mind matter.

I just hope that she's alright, I don't care if someone is a fan or not it's not even about that. Anyone who gets enjoyment out of seeing a young girl crash and burn then it just says it all really.

She was a young girl, trusting maybe, naive maybe, gullible, maybe insecure, who knows. Who are we to judge and label but honestly, has she done anything that bad and no one here can say they haven't done things out of naivety either. Even fully as an adult this happens so it's not even a case of her being young.

She trusted people and they betrayed her, that simple. And those saying about Maddox should be in trouble, what makes you think it's anything to do with Maddox either. Chances are he didn't leak him, as we say they've been stolen and these could have been stolen from ANYONE. This doesn't mean PAIGE had them stolen from her.

And even if she did, so what. It's her personal property and it shouldn't have been stolen and then put out there to publicly humiliate her like this. 

You can't even argue with that as far as I'm concerned. She's technically not done anything wrong other than have sex like MANY young girls do. Silly with the title but that's about it. 

I just hope she's alright.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> She should but Hackers have no conscience. Remember that many hackers aren't from the U.S. but they're from overseas where U.S. law doesn't apply to them(which pisses me off).
> 
> Anyway, if she wanted to store things in her own personal place, she should've gotten a laptop or computer with her own hard drive to store it. I don't trust any ONLINE Storage facility because of shit like this.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. But I do think more and more it becomes public knowledge and they crack down on it it will decrease it a lot. Of course it'll still happen and you're completely right about different countries too.

Also, it sounds like you're presuming they were stolen from Paige's personal storage too. We don't even know that they were, all she's said is 'Personal and private photos of mine were stolen and unfortunately they were shared publicly without my consent.' - That doesn't mean they were stolen from her. They could have been stolen from Maddox or anyone.

But even if they were stolen from her, it doesn't make any difference. Shouldn't happen and although I agree with you about the no conscience thing (which is sad but I like to think that's in the minority) I think from us and anyone else, there's nothing wrong with empathy and compassion from our perspective. It's pretty bad I think anyone who doesn't or enjoys seeing this.

Like I say, I just hope that she's alright.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> For the record. No one here is wishing ill on her and want something bad to happen to her. We're strictly talking about the risk she took and she's eventually going to put on her big girl pants and face the consequences of her actions. Again. Celeb hacking is nothing new.. I'm almost willing to bet WWE even coaches their talent on how to protect themselves from such things..


That's all I'm saying. 

She's a GROWN WOMAN. 


An Adult, EEF U WHEEL(Dusty Rhodes voice).

She should know the risks of this happening.






Therapy said:


> Why the fuck are they online implying Paige is having suicidal ideation? They need to put the keyboards away, get on a plane and be with their daughter if they're that concerned she's a danger to herself or others. Talking to strangers on Facebook about their daughter helps no one.


I actually agree. 

If it were my daughter, I'd get on the first plane to wherever she is, fly in and console her(while making sure she's not really suicidal) instead of just typing away on the keyboard wasting time. 

I would also then track down Maddox and kick his fucking ass.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> That's all I'm saying.
> I actually agree.
> 
> If it were my daughter, I'd get on the first plane to wherever she is, fly in and console her(while making sure she's not really suicidal) instead of just typing away on the keyboard wasting time.
> ...


If I myself was having thoughts of SI and logged on Facebook to see my mom and dad telling strangers they're worried about my mental health. I'd actually be pushed further to do something

"Oh great, now everyone knows that about me too"


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> It's not helping her at all dad is keyboard warrioring on Facebook telling the entire world his daughter is having mental health issues.. Fantastic fathering there.


Perhaps he's desperate because he is actually worried about losing his daughter?

And I don't think it's a big deal actually having that stuff out there, it's the scumbags who constantly barrage her and her family saying brutal shit.

Girls have it extremely rough handling stuff like this. They are unfairly held to a different standard than guys. She could have taken different measures, but these things being out there still involved someone breaking the law to obtain them.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> You know the people who link this shit to her and the family members on social media are bigger pieces of shit then the original hacker imo.


I know Paige's parents are trying to help but their responses will only make the trolling worse


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> You know the people who link this shit to her and the family members on social media are bigger pieces of shit then the original hacker imo.


I'm beginning to wonder if whomever linked this to them may be someone with an ax to grind with her Parents and not Paige?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Jesus 3 new videos, including the video of the NXT Title being desecrated :lmao 

Kaitlynn leaks too, and a couple of Summer Rae, Where does it end!? Leaker has apparently said if New Day aren't on Raw tonight their gonna leak everything they have on every wrestler :lmao :lmao :lmao

Anyone want hooked up shoot me a PM


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



december_blue said:


>


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Why the fuck are they online implying Paige is having suicidal ideation? They need to put the keyboards away, get on a plane and be with their daughter if they're that concerned she's a danger to herself or others. Talking to strangers on Facebook about their daughter helps no one.


I agree. but I think it's just venting ain't it and wanting people to stop. Probably not really thinking straight and those posts might be deleted soon after. It sounds like they're in a state of panic so I don't think we should judge any of that. I'm sure you get what I mean


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Why the fuck are they online implying Paige is having suicidal ideation? They need to put the keyboards away, get on a plane and be with their daughter if they're that concerned she's a danger to herself or others. Talking to strangers on Facebook about their daughter helps no one.


Maybe it's a desperate attempt to get scumbags to back off. Probably will just make the trolls troll harder, but Paige's family is not the most savvy bunch from what I can tell. They sound like scared parents. 

I wonder how many scumbags in this very thread were linking the vids to her family.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if whomever linked this to them may be someone with an ax to grind with her Parents and not Paige?


No it's the hive mind of the dark corner of the internet.. Hence both parents need to just get off the internet. Someone needs to teach them how the hive mind works. The more they ask for kindness and to leave the alone the scum of the internet see it a reason to do more in return.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder how many scumbags in this very thread were linking the vids to her family.


As far as old regulars.. I'd like to think none of them. But this place has had so many random lurkers log in lately.. I'm sure they're here unfortunately.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Daniel Radcliff lived with out email till 2015. Never used social media. While Orlando bloom didn't till 2016 because of Katy Perry. Said it was great because of the freedom. They may have a point.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if whomever linked this to them may be someone with an ax to grind with her Parents and not Paige?


Nah go on their Twitters and look at the replies to their last few posts random people are just posting the pics and videos because they think its "funny". Wonder how they'd feel if it was the other way around? I sure as fuck wouldn't be happy if people I didn't know were shooting pics and videos of my sister or daughter doing these things directly to me. The people doing this are just idiots.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe it's a desperate attempt to get scumbags to back off. Probably will just make the trolls troll harder, but Paige's family is not the most savvy bunch from what I can tell. They sound like scared parents.
> 
> I wonder how many scumbags in this very thread were linking the vids to her family.


Exactly... I love the people who act like typing on social media is the only thing they are doing. They aren't going to describe their exact course of action.

For all we know, at least one of them is flying to be with her as it is.

Who knows what's going on with Del Rio... He can't be thrilled about any of this so she's probably gonna lose him too. He's obviously not the best guy, but love is still love and it's clear that Paige loves him.

Paige could easily feel like her whole life is ending anyway. No decent paying wrestling promotion is going to want anything to do with her, she's shamed her family who has to deal with it directly now via scumbags. She may lose her future husband. It's easy to see how she could have some dark thoughts.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Fathers tell your daughters about the the example of Paige....

Tell her to have dignity and self respect for herself and dont put herself in a precarious position ....where a villain may exploit, blackmail and defile her...

The lesson of Paige is a harsh one,* I dont want my daughter caught on the internet doing vile and perverted things*.. 

this thread should be shut down but its a lesson to those...

.....a very harsh lesson..an unfortunate circumstance...

Learn from Paige and dont put yourself in a position for failure..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



komba said:


> Paige could easily feel like her whole life is ending anyway. No decent paying wrestling promotion is going to want anything to do with her, she's shamed her family who has to deal with it directly now via scumbags. She may lose her future husband. It's easy to see how she could have some dark thoughts.


One thing WWE is good at whether talent fell from grace on bad terms, etc etc.. When a former talent is down on their luck and having mental, alcohol or abuse issues. They do offer them proper treatment. How many times was Scott Hall sent to rehab and mental health facilities on WWE's dime? I know it was in the double digits.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I would also then track down Maddox and kick his fucking ass.


What makes you think Brad Maddox leaked them? This kind of thinking is what could give an innocent person a kicking.

They could have been stolen from Maddox, Paige or anyone. I don't think Maddox actually leaked these to be honest.

Dude's probably not done anything other than what he did with Paige at the time. So in that sense they're in the same boat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I don't think Maddox actually leaked these to be honest.



It's quite clear to anyone with a brain that Maddox isn't the one that leaked it, you think Maddox had all the Kaitlyn and Summer stuff to? just lol @ anyone who blames Maddox.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Nah go on their Twitters and look at the replies to their last few posts *random people are just posting the pics and videos because they think its "funny". Wonder how they'd feel if it was the other way around? I sure as fuck wouldn't be happy* if people I didn't know were shooting pics and videos of my sister or daughter doing these things directly to me. The people doing this are just idiots.



Sure you would not be happy, but a lot of these guys are anonymous with fake profiles. The bigger measure would be people who you know in real life doing this to your face. That's what should factor in.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> One thing WWE is good at whether talent fell from grace on bad terms, etc etc.. When a former talent is down on their luck and having mental, alcohol or abuse issues. They do offer them proper treatment. How many times was Scott Hall sent to rehab and mental health facilities on WWE's dime? I know it was in the double digits.


This is true, I know people knock the WWE a lot but they have been there for a LOT of talents when they didn't need to be. Probably more than we know too to be honest.

I don't know if they are there for who they want to be, as Chyna (I think) cried out for help and they ignored her but I really don't know the situation in regards to that. What I do know is that the WWE have been there for many talents and helped them too, former talents also so you're absolutely right in regards to this for sure.

Kudos for this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wouldn't Maddox technically be a victim too?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Spare me the fucking sob story from the family. You don't hear Xavier woods acting like his world shattered. Also you have a famous family member, you should fucking expect to be trolled. If it's so fucking traumatizing to you deactivate social media for a while you don't have to see the shit and whine. Oh also tell the world on the social media you refuse to leave that the victim is a fucking nutcase. That will help.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> It's quite clear to anyone with a brain that Maddox isn't the one that leaked it, you think Maddox had all the Kaitlyn and Summer stuff to? just lol @ anyone who blames Maddox.


Exactly.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Wouldn't Maddox technically be a victim too?




He was careless and clueless too, just like Paige...

How did this material get stolen from him is the question..


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Spare me the fucking sob story from the family. You don't hear Xavier woods acting like his world shattered. Also you have a famous family member, you should fucking expect to be trolled. If it's so fucking traumatizing to you deactivate social media for a while you don't have to see the shit and whine. Oh also tell the world on the social media you refuse to leave that the victim is a fucking nutcase. That will help.


Xavier woods was on the gaming awards show over the weekend.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Dave Santos said:


> Xavier woods was actually on the gaming awards show overb the weekend.


I know he even joked about it. Shook that shit off so smooth. Meanwhile Paige's family are implying how the world has shattered and implying suicide


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Xavier Woods has handled this situation well enough but Paige and her family have been OTT and they should be ashamed of themselves.Why did she take those pictures.I still don't understand the fascination behind nude selfies? Paige is the most slutty WWE diva ever.She has left Missy Hyatt behind as well


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Spare me the fucking sob story from the family. You don't hear Xavier woods acting like his world shattered. Also you have a famous family member, you should fucking expect to be trolled. If it's so fucking traumatizing to you deactivate social media for a while you don't have to see the shit and whine. Oh also tell the world on the social media you refuse to leave that the victim is a fucking nutcase. That will help.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> He was careless and clueless too, just like Paige...
> 
> How did this material get stolen from him is the question..


The Cloud which is why I keep absolutely nothing on online storage I don't want the rest of the world to know about.

My resume, copy of my birth certificate, scan of my diploma. Sure... Copies of all the dick pics I've sent over the years? Absolutely not..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> He was careless and clueless too, just like Paige...
> 
> How did this material get stolen from him is the question..


A lesson not to upload pics and vids of you nekkid to online storage, i sure as fuck wouldn't as i don't trust anything online. If the 3 had to do this just do it the old school way and take polaroids or some shit.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If some of you guys don't realize there is a difference between women and men when it comes to this stuff, I don't know what to tell you. It's not fair, no. But it's absolutely the case. The scumbags know that too and it's the reason that Paige's family gets blasted with that stuff rather than Woods or Maddox


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


>


And what is wrong with what i said? Why are they still on social media when they were first aware of this leak.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> A lesson not to upload pics and vids of you nekkid to online storage, i sure as fuck wouldn't as i don't trust anything online. If the 3 had to do this just do it the old school way and take polaroids or some shit.


There is always something Broken Matt Hardy says that is wisdom.......

Delete, Delete, Delete, Delete, Delete.........Dellleeeettteeeeeeee!!

Deleting is your best friend, the Maddox should of been a gentleman and did so..I do it all the time after a lady sends me a nice photo or a video was taken...

just delete it after awhile..


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> One thing WWE is good at whether talent fell from grace on bad terms, etc etc.. When a former talent is down on their luck and having mental, alcohol or abuse issues. They do offer them proper treatment. How many times was Scott Hall sent to rehab and mental health facilities on WWE's dime? I know it was in the double digits.


Unless of course your name is Chyna :draper2


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What happens if the cloud servers go in to bancrupcy, or they change their terms of service. What usually happens to the pictures? I know when websites go down and out they typcally still have your data.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I hope those who were sending these things to her family on twitter get named and shamed


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> And what is wrong with what i said? Why are they still on social media when they were first aware of this leak.


Pretty much everything was wrong with what you said. If I have to explain everything and you still don't understands then I have no words.

1. Is Xavier Woods being ridiculed and shit thrown at him like Paige is. Absolutely not.

2. Was Xavier Woods involved in it to the extent Paige was. Absolutely not.

3. Can you not understand that different people effect differently. Some it might effect the next man it doesn't. To think we are all the same and expected to be the same is absolutely ridiculous.

4. How do you know Xavier isn't effected. Cause he made a joke and put on a face? Many people in life suffer with things that people have no clue about.

5. Just because Xavier may be ok that doesn't mean Paige should be.

6. Because they haven't shut down their social media that means something does it? They're probably not logging in though what difference does it make. Imagine using that in a court of law 'He didn't shut down his social media so he must be ok', are you serious?

Seriously man, are you honestly telling me you can't understand this at all? I find that incredibly shocking that you can't understand this. Either you have a complete lack of understanding or are just ignorant. I really hope it's not just a case of the latter but surely you can see this from a different perspective. It's not even hard.

They are her parents. They love their daughter. They are concerned. They are in panic. They are not thinking rationally. Things may be happening right now and probably are you don't know about. These things can take toll over time and cause mental damage. People deal with things differently. Some people are stronger than others. We are all different and there's nothing wrong if she can't handle it right now. It's incredibly ignorant to say to someone who's hurting 'Get over it' when we're not that person or in that situation. Do I need to carry on?

If you can't understand that then there is really no point. It's not difficult to understand, at all. I hope that you never end up in a situation where you feel like this over anything, or if any close family members end up in that situation and you give them that attitude. Come on dude, seriously. Stop judging something you know nothing about.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The Ashley Madison hack led to multiple suicides.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This is why i never post pics or personal info on Facebook just in case some shithead decided to steal em


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige can just wait a few months and it will be out of the public consciousness 
Look at Hogan 
No one is even talking about his fall from grace anymore especially after that gawker win in court


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Pretty much everything was wrong with what you said. If I have to explain everything and you still don't understands then I have no words.
> 
> 1. Is Xavier Woods being ridiculed and shit thrown at him like Paige is. Absolutely not.
> 
> ...


Have you seen Xavier's twitter? Does it matter if Paige had more photos it still is of the same context. 

Xavier also didn't cum on the NXT title that kids touch and is a symbol to the company so he shouldn't face the same ridicule as Paige.

What does a court of law have to do with this? Completely off base and failed attempt at logic. 

Simple common sense would tell you if your inbox is getting plastered with porn of your daughter you probably should stay offline. And not whine and complain, then talk about taking legal action.

What's good about telling the world your daughter is suicidal? 

Go hug Paige


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I was at work all day and just got home. I saw Kaitlyn's as a friend sent them to me but apparently Summer's were leaked too ? Or is it the fake ones from yesterday ?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Have you seen Xavier's twitter? Does it matter if Paige had more photos it still is of the same context.
> 
> Xavier also didn't cum on the NXT title that kids touch and is a symbol to the company so he shouldn't face the same ridicule as Paige.
> 
> ...


Terrible. Absolutely terrible. You'd be shit if this happened to one of your family members. You have a complete lack of understanding and empathy and that's mad.

No that wasn't completely off base or a failed attempt of logic crap. You said the fact their social media isn't deleted means something. No it doesn't, don't be so stupid. 

Is it just me, can anyone else not understand all this here. Someone explain to this guy or am I completely out of touch here?

I think most people can understand this here, in fact I'm, pretty sure you're in the minority with this attitude here.



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Pretty much everything was wrong with what you said. If I have to explain everything and you still don't understands then I have no words.
> 
> 1. Is Xavier Woods being ridiculed and shit thrown at him like Paige is. Absolutely not.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Terrible. Absolutely terrible. You'd be shit if this happened to one of your family members. You have a complete lack of understanding and empathy and that's mad.
> 
> No that wasn't completely off base or a failed attempt of logic crap. You said the fact their social media isn't deleted means something. No it doesn't, don't be so stupid.
> 
> ...


If it happened to me I'd be upset but i wouldn't be on social media complaining that I'm constantly seeing the stuff when i don't have to. How do you not get this? I guess you would keep looking at it huh and then continue to whine that people keep sending you the stuff.

nice appeal to popularity also.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

People make me sad. The lack of empathy and general decency is disgusting.

Paige had sex with two other guys, as is her right to do. They decided to make a cheeky little video, which is fine. Lots of people do it. The people getting on her case saying its her fault for making the video or whatever are clearly missing the point. 

What these people do in their own time is their business, not ours. The person who leaked this stuff is a criminal. He/she hacked into a person's PRIVATE account, stole stuff and put it online for everyone to see. That's the bit that's not ok. 

Paige did nothing wrong. The hypocrisy is unbelievable because all I've seen here since the leaks is people calling Paige horrible names and making funny jokes about the guys, as if they're super cool. They're also victims here because I doubt they wanted this stuff in the public domain. Maddox and Xavier are getting NO abuse from people here, because they're men. Paige is getting abuse and everyone is calling her a whore, because she's a woman and so should be better behaved? Give me a break.

People here are obviously confused. Paige has done nothing wrong and everyone should give her a break.


----------



## Clara Weir (Nov 5, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

does anyone know where can i find the new stuff? i'm too curious lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



admiremyclone said:


> People make me sad. The lack of empathy and general decency is disgusting.
> 
> Paige had sex with two other guys, as is her right to do. They decided to make a cheeky little video, which is fine. Lots of people do it. The people getting on her case saying its her fault for making the video or whatever are clearly missing the point.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your point, but the NXT Women's Title business is certainly something that never should have happened.


----------



## _new_era_guy (Aug 31, 2016)

How do you keep up with all of this? Can someone pm me a summary or something (with links for research of course).
Help a Brother out please.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> If it happened to me I'd be upset but i wouldn't be on social media complaining that I'm constantly seeing the stuff when i don't have to. How do you not get this? I guess you would keep looking at it huh and then continue to whine that people keep sending you the stuff.
> 
> nice appeal to popularity also.


Whatever dude, I honestly can't be bothered. I don't need to appeal to popularity either, it's just common sense. 

You obviously don't know what panic and circumstance can do in regards to rational and irrational thinking either. Yet you can judge it like you do. 

How do you not know this is a worried father crying out for help for people to stop and understand what it's causing. Which actually, it probably is. 

Just carry on what you were saying, you've clearly got no understanding and a lack of compassion. However carry on.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I agree with most of your point, but the NXT Women's Title business is certainly something that never should have happened.


Yeah, I agree it's a bit of a risky move and she should've thought twice about that. However, if the CRIME hadn't been committed then we'd never know about it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



admiremyclone said:


> People make me sad. The lack of empathy and general decency is disgusting.
> 
> Paige had sex with two other guys, as is her right to do. They decided to make a cheeky little video, which is fine. Lots of people do it. The people getting on her case saying its her fault for making the video or whatever are clearly missing the point.
> 
> ...


Spot on. I think most people actually get this to be honest. The only thing that was silly and wrong was the title involvement.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> What makes you think Brad Maddox leaked them? This kind of thinking is what could give an innocent person a kicking.
> 
> They could have been stolen from Maddox, Paige or anyone. I don't think Maddox actually leaked these to be honest.
> 
> Dude's probably not done anything other than what he did with Paige at the time. So in that sense they're in the same boat.


The POINT is that Maddox *SHOULDN'T HAVE RECORDED THEIR TRYST IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!* 

That's all I'm saying.

Because if he didn't, there wouldn't be any of these leaks(at least not the Sex video part since Paige did Nude-Selfie herself).

And If I were her parents, that would be my first thought.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> The POINT is that Maddox *SHOULDN'T HAVE RECORDED THEIR TRYST IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!*
> 
> That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Because if he didn't, there wouldn't be any of these leaks(at least not the Sex video part since Paige did Nude-Selfie herself).


Completely wrong. They were all consenting and aware of it, so they did nothing wrong. The only person who actually did something clearly wrong and criminal was the person who stole the pictures and videos.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ But logic says : If you do not have anything recorded in the first place, there would be nothing to steal. :shrug


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



admiremyclone said:


> Yeah, I agree it's a bit of a risky move and she should've thought twice about that. However, if the CRIME hadn't been committed then we'd never know about it.


Still, it did happen.

Regardless, other than the title business, she did nothing wrong. Everyone is entitled to their own sex life, and she wasn't the one who shared the pics/videos.

The only thing she should be judged for is the title stuff, and with all that's happened, I think she's more than paid for it (although it's still freaking disgusting).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Taping yourself having sex, while having some fame in 2017, IS STUPID. Sex tapes have been being released since at least 2006 (Kim Kardashian), and if anything, have increased in drops since then. That is over 10 years ago. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure out if you are even just somewhat of a celebrity and you record yourself having sex, there is at least a decent chance that your video could be stolen/hacked and released at any point in the future.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I agree with most of your point, but the NXT Women's Title business is certainly something that never should have happened.


*At least she put it over* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ But logic says : If you do not have anything recorded in the first place, there would be nothing to steal. :shrug


Oh, absolutely. It's a risky move and they perhaps should've thought twice before doing it. Does that justify the torrent of abuse and name-calling she's had to endure since the leaks? Absolutely not.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Taping yourself having sex, while having some fame in 2017, IS STUPID. Sex tapes have been being released since at least 2006 (Kim Kardashian), and if anything, have increased in drops since then. That is over 10 years ago. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure out if you are even just somewhat of a celebrity and you record yourself having sex, there is at least a decent chance that your video could be stolen/hacked and released at any point in the future.


I don't think anybody is denying that it was a stupid thing to do, and even more stupid to hold on to the pics and videos.

It's the same idea as a pretty, young girl walking down a dark alley at night in a bad neighborhood. It's a stupid thing for her to do, but she certainly has the right to do it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ But logic says : If you do not have anything recorded in the first place, there would be nothing to steal. :shrug


You always have the worst arguments.

That is like telling someone that had their $100k car stolen, well if you didn't have a $100k car there would be nothing to steal.

I love how you are blaming the victims here and not the person who wrongfully leaked the videos that were hacked.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



admiremyclone said:


> Oh, absolutely. It's a risky move and they perhaps should've thought twice before doing it. Does that justify the torrent of abuse and name-calling she's had to endure since the leaks? Absolutely not.


Who's calling her names? I sure am not.

I checked the pics/movies out more out of curiousity because they're there. It's not right, of course, that they're there but they are. 

And if I were a cat, I would be dead 10x over since you know what Curiousity does to one. :lol

Anyway....those that are slut-shaming and mocking her aren't very nice people(understatement). But the assholes who linked these leaks and sent them to her parents are the real monsters here.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



admiremyclone said:


> People make me sad. The lack of empathy and general decency is disgusting.
> 
> Paige had sex with two other guys, as is her right to do. They decided to make a cheeky little video, which is fine. Lots of people do it. The people getting on her case saying its her fault for making the video or whatever are clearly missing the point.
> 
> ...


Must have not seen that picture of her letting Maddox jizz all over the is her NXT women't title? That is not her property, and that belt is used in fan signings. Fans have touched that belt, some of her coworkers a have also probably touched that belt. Triple H trusted her to represent the company as the 1st women's champion and she lets some dude nut all over the very symbol of that division. 
I could care less what sexual things she does in her private life. That is her business. There is responsibility for actions though, as when ever you record things there is chance of that data getting into the hands of people who obviously were not intended to view it. It is quite frankly dumb in this day, and age for for anyone with any novelty of fame to record themselves in compromising conditions. They are just a hacker /thief away from all their business being put up for the whole world to see.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that it was a stupid thing to do, and even more stupid to hold on to the pics and videos.
> 
> It's the same idea as a pretty, young girl walking down a dark alley at night in a bad neighborhood. It's a stupid thing for her to do, but she certainly has the right to do it.


Yes, she certainly has a RIGHT to do it.

But she should always be aware of the CONSEQUENCES of that decision.

I don't think Paige(nor Maddox) thought this through carefully. 

It would be one thing if they were just a John Doe and Jane Doe from the MASSES that are not well-known at all....to Hackers, they wouldn't exist(basically). But they are well-known and thus, have targets on their backs. 

Scary world we live in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that it was a stupid thing to do, and even more stupid to hold on to the pics and videos.
> 
> It's the same idea as a pretty, young girl walking down a dark alley at night in a bad neighborhood. It's a stupid thing for her to do, but she certainly has the right to do it.


Of course. She can have as much as sex as she wants. I don't know her, so it's no hair off of my back. She could've done everything she did on camera, NOT on camera and she wouldn't be in the situation she's in right now where according to her father she is having an awful time handling this and is worried about her killing herself. It's the risk you take when you're famous and have sex on camera. It sucks that there are hackers out there, but unfortunately they are and you can't even give them an opportunity to screw you over, because as we've seen many times in the past, they WILL.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

In before this was leaked on purpose for use of the "Story" on Total Divas


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Unlikely because if, for example, that was accurate, then WWE would be LIABLE and Lawsuits would be filed by Paige's parents.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Who's calling her names? I sure am not.
> 
> I checked the pics/movies out more out of curiousity because they're there. It's not right, of course, that they're there but they are.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you absolutely haven't done anything wrong haha. I don't think anyone thinks you're in that category that's for sure lol 

It's those getting enjoyment out of it that I think is the bad thing. People who are seeing a girl crash and burn here with no understanding or empathy towards the fact she's a girl that makes mistakes. The same mistakes that Maddox and Woods can also be put into and she probably was very naive, trusting and all those things. Lesson learned in that sense, even though technically she shouldn't have to learn anything cause they should have been kept private.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Of course. She can have as much as sex as she wants. I don't know her, so it's no hair off of my back. She could've done everything she did on camera, NOT on camera and she wouldn't be in the situation she's in right now where according to her father she is having an awful time handling this and is worried about her killing herself. It's the risk you take when you're famous and have sex on camera. It sucks that there are hackers out there, but unfortunately they are and you can't even give them an opportunity to screw you over, because as we've seen many times in the past, they WILL.


I seriously don't understand how one can be famous and record themselves having sex. I mean non-celebrities are reluctant to do it from fear of it getting out there. I mean hell especially after tons of celebrity leaks you think no one would do it. You have a brand to protect and scandals are heaven for media


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ Unlikely because if, for example, that was accurate, then WWE would be LIABLE and Lawsuits would be filed by Paige's parents.


Unless...they've been in on it from the start.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*






brah


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cleavage said:


> brah


This is a old video of Brad just reuploaded


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

IF a Steph leak will happen... Holy shit... I see Trips going ape shit


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So many posts in this thread about how "shocking" and/or "disturbing" certain aspects of this (facials and brad filming for instance) are. The only really shocking thing is how naive/repressed/immature/judgemental so many posters here seem to be.

Would anyone be able to PM me the Kaitlyn leaks and latest Paige videos? Seems these latest leaks went down whilst I was at work, and by the time I got home and heard about it everywhere seems to be taking that shit down.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> This is a old video of Brad just reuploaded


my bad, i'm sorry i'm not fully aware of Maddox's fuckery.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Yeah, you absolutely haven't done anything wrong haha. I don't think anyone thinks you're in that category that's for sure lol
> 
> It's those getting enjoyment out of it that I think is the bad thing. People who are seeing a girl crash and burn here with no understanding or empathy towards the fact she's a girl that makes mistakes. The same mistakes that Maddox and Woods can also be put into and she probably was very naive, trusting and all those things. Lesson learned in that sense, even though technically she shouldn't have to learn anything cause they should have been kept private.



Technically, she shouldn't have to be some sort of Computer-Savvy Wizard but she should've at least stopped and considered the very real possibility of things like Nude-Selfie'ing(as well Maddox taping a sexual encounter with her) getting stolen because if you store them in the cloud, someone who IS a Computer-Savvy Wizard will get their grubby, stinking, cheese-doodle-covered hands all over them. It just seems to be an inevitable thing to happen with those who are famous/semi-famous.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cleavage said:


> my bad.


Michael Jackson Bad?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This hacker is an evil evil man. I mean, sure all hackers who release such stuff are, but this guy took perverse pleasure in stretching this out for days and strategically releasing the videos after sufficient intervals to prolong the misery.

Most people just release it all at once and are done with it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kishido said:


> IF a Steph leak will happen... Holy shit... I see Trips going ape shit


Trips would track down the source of that leak himself, then hire Brock to take that hacker to Suplex City on the hard Concrete pavement.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that it was a stupid thing to do, and even more stupid to hold on to the pics and videos.


When will people learn. Especially those that are telling others how to be safe when they have no idea how to advise being safe. Hey Black Man, the chances that she "held onto the videos" is pretty low. And if you're going to say that "lol Paige is retarded so she would do such a thing", you really think all of these pictures are being "held onto" by the rightful owners? Things on the cloud are not deleted when you delete them.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Michael Jackson Bad?


Oh great. Cue the "MJ is a Pedophile" garbage again. fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Technically, she shouldn't have to be some sort of Computer-Savvy Wizard but she should've at least stopped and considered the very real possibility of things like Nude-Selfie'ing(as well Maddox taping a sexual encounter with her) getting stolen because if you store them in the cloud, someone who IS a Computer-Savvy Wizard will get their grubby, stinking, cheese-doodle-covered hands all over them. It just *seems to be an inevitable thing to happen with those who are famous/semi-famous.*


Shit.. You don't even have to be famous. There are websites actually dedicated to the common man of being able to post n00ds of girlfriends, ex-wives etc.. Never under estimate a mans desire to see and share tits as some sort of Xbox Achievement.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There's an actual pic of, of all people, BAYLEY circulating. 

It's not NSFW but man....nobody's safe from these hackers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> There's an actual pic of, of all people, BAYLEY circulating.
> 
> It's not NSFW but man....nobody's safe from these hackers.



It's a very weird picture as well


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

WTF is going on in the Bayley pic


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> There's an actual pic of, of all people, BAYLEY circulating.
> 
> It's not NSFW but man....nobody's safe from these hackers.


Oh really.. Brb.. F5ing /b/ till I find the thread

Edit.. Found it.. Whip Cream foot fetish Bayley? Oh snap


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Technically, she shouldn't have to be some sort of Computer-Savvy Wizard but she should've at least stopped and considered the very real possibility of things like Nude-Selfie'ing(as well Maddox taping a sexual encounter with her) getting stolen because if you store them in the cloud, someone who IS a Computer-Savvy Wizard will get their grubby, stinking, cheese-doodle-covered hands all over them. It just seems to be an inevitable thing to happen with those who are famous/semi-famous.


Yep, I understand that completely. I suppose this kinda thing can just go back and forth all the time cause there is the side of 'Well she should be able to do what she wants without some clown stealing it' and then the whole 'But there is people out there that will do it' etc... so it's a complete catch 22 situation really is that.

I think when push comes to shove, we can all agree that she shouldn't be made to feel the way she does over this or should she have her life ruined over it either. Not just her but her family, friends and all that too. You'd think she'd done something terribly wrong and most people do make mistakes, even when they do things really wrong you usually know when a person has made a mistake as opposed to someone who did it with intent. That's the huge difference and there always comes a time where we might make a mistake and want forgiveness too, like genuinely. 

It's like I say, I think she was just naive. You've got to bare in mind too this was a few years ago and where as she was signed to the WWE still, she probably didn't think that far ahead at the time which is probably the only mistake she's made really (along with the title but that's been discussed). Also, people often do things for more than people think, for example when you get girls that give themselves to guys like this, a lot of the times and more times than not, they're crying out for something be it insecurity, acceptance, the list is endless. It's not the right way to go about it, of course but this is what I'm trying to say to people who have a complete lack of understanding and empathy in regards to this. Forget all the things about if we've liked her in the WWE or not, or even in general. I think it's beyond that point when a girl is possibly at the level she's at right now and that's concerning at the end of the day and it's that we should feel for.

That's where I say about how people often have a lack of understanding here. Things aren't as black and white as they seem more times than not. 

It's not even something you'd wish on your worst enemy really though I do get the feeling there are some people enjoying the crash and burn here of her, like it's some sort of entertainment or something when it's really not.

I completely know you're not in that though, you haven't come across like that in the slightest and that's for real. But I'm sure there are people enjoying this and I do think that's pretty bad really.

Of course, that's just my personal feelings on it. I do feel that there is a complete lack of empathy and compassion in the world anyway and that's really what makes the world go round when push comes to shove. It's like it has some stigma to say this when at the end of the day, it's absolutely how it should be. For everyone I feel, I'd feel the same if I heard something was happening to you if you get what I mean, it would make no difference.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kishido said:


> IF a Steph leak will happen... Holy shit... I see Trips going ape shit


What will My Daughters see when they google Stephanie :tripstroll


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Trips would track down the source of that leak himself, then hire Brock to take that hacker to Suplex City on the hard Concrete pavement.


Cue the return of big sexy Kevin Nash telling HHH he leaked them because HHH texted them to him.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Oh great. Cue the "MJ is a Pedophile" garbage again. fpalm


Ah yeah, that BS. I think it's a Chris Tucker quote is that, was it on Rush Hour or something? I know he actually made that dance part up on the spot and it wasn't even in the script ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

After properly reviewing this Bayley footslut pic.. There is reason to believe it's just a girl who really really just looks like Bayley


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> After properly reviewing this Bayley footslut pic.. There is reason to believe it's just a girl who really really just looks like Bayley


It's from her boyfriends facebook apparently so not a leak


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> It's from her boyfriends facebook apparently so not a leak


Oh rly.. Atta girl.. Don't be shy about your fetishes..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> After properly reviewing this Bayley footslut pic.. There is reason to believe it's just a girl who really really just looks like Bayley


*Maybe you should get a closer look :focus*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ If that's not Bayley(it is), then she's got a twin sister out there somewhere. :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ If that's not Bayley(it is), then she's got a twin sister out there somewhere. :lol


Hayley haha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Hayley haha


TNA ring name confirmed


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

you know....I PRAY that Bayley was smart not to record anything online that would put her in a compromising position. I mean her character hugs little kids so if anything sordid comes out, that would toss her career down the crapper and that would SUCK.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Why even bring MJ into this? We don't need to go down that road of creepiness..


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Seems like i was right about Paige all along


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



admiremyclone said:


> Completely wrong. They were all consenting and aware of it, so they did nothing wrong. The only person who actually did something clearly wrong and criminal was the person who stole the pictures and videos.


Statements like these are very asinine.

She's old enough to know that making a questionable video with your company's property i,e their title is wrong.

Consenting to something wrong doesnt necessarily make it right.

So 2 adults consent to rob a bank, is that right? Of course not. Just because there is no law against it, doesnt make it right either.

Had she acted like an upstanding employee, the "criminal" wouldnt have anything to use against her as there wouldnt be any questionable videos of her in the first place.

Lets call spade a spade, she should be fired, and she should have thought about all of this before she consented to make the video and store it in a cloud. She made a stupid decision (well a series of stupid decisions), and she's gotta pay, thats all there is to it.

Regarding the parents on social media, maybe she is not picking up their calls, and put this stuff on social media is the only way to reach her? It could happen.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If those Nia Jaxx sextape rumors are true


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Looks like Bayley might have a potential foot fetish. It could also be a totally innocent photo from an old facebook account though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Why even bring MJ into this? We don't need to go down that road of Weirdness..


Fixed. 

Nothing creepy about him. Just weird.

And Weird is not a crime. (and please don't start that "other" argument that would further catapult this thread into complete OT.)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Nothing creepy about him. Just weird.
> 
> And Weird is not a crime. (and please don't start that "other" argument that would further catapult this thread into complete OT.)


He's a definite creep. Don't bring up the argument that would cement his creepiness?

I see what you did there.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige sacked yet?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HandsomeRTruth said:


> If those Nia Jaxx sextape rumors are true


So you like the Big Women then?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> He's a definite creep. Don't bring up the argument that would cement his creepiness?
> 
> I see what you did there.


Glad to see that you saw what I did there but what I did there isn't exactly what you see. 


Got that? Good. :sleep


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

where is the pic of bayley?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> Glad to see that you saw what I did there but what I did there isn't exactly what you see.
> 
> 
> Got that? Good. :sleep


It is, though. It's pretty obvious what type of human being that fellow was.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wait? Bayley has a foot fetish? :bayley2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What? The new more videos? Is that true?

Also, about Paige's family reaction, they always have seen to me little a really fuck up family. Maddox and Xavier were kind of right on how they manage this and I applaud them, meanwhile Paige's family has been a lot more vocal about it in a bad way, his mother specially who always I found her extremely inmature, but, in a certain way, I can understand what she means.

Don't be hipocrite, a lot of people online -and this forum- spoke about how Paige is a whore, a worthless piece of shit, a ring rat and much more, meanwhile praising Maddox and Woods for his behavior. This show how really sexist is people.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



bobby_heenan said:


> Paige sacked yet?


Isn't that what the whole thread is abo... OH you meant fired.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

can someone pm me where they bayley pic is please


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

​I don't think Paige should be fired and i don't care about what she did there because women and men,in bed,do more than just have normal sex,but the fact that she was having sex with 2 guys at the same time it's just disgusting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> There's an actual pic of, of all people, BAYLEY circulating.


Jesus Christ. :evans And here I thought that the supposed Kong and Nia leaks were the epitome of The Fappening 2.0's fuckery.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

they bayley pic is a year old just reverse google search the image and its been on the net since last year


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That Bayley pic is old isn't it?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Christ, what is going on!? Not seen anything since the first couple of Paige videos bt now there sounds like there's a few now?*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can you guys actually give a link to Bayley's ?


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn can anyone PM me this new Paige videos, Kaitlyn and Summer rae?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Wait? Bayley has a foot fetish? :bayley2


Wait. What!? :Bayley


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Bruuuuuuh those Kaitlyn nudes


----------



## _new_era_guy (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It looks like the whole damn women's division will have leaks if they keep coming at that rate. All I need now is some nice Alexa vids. How bad is bayley's? Someone pm me please.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Bayley? :lmao

Kaitlyn? :mark


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hold on...BAYLEY?!


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

ffs guys the bayley pic isnt a leak or any nudes

thats what reverse google image search gives you posts from 2016

https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbs...OnJGYSqU_fWlYAB&start=0&sa=N&biw=1920&bih=960


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

SOMEONE PM ME THAT BAYLEY SHIT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Even if that Bayley pic isnt a leak....it is weird as fuck. Wtf are they doing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm sure the Bayley pic could just be embedded here. It's safe for work and apparently not a leak


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Even if that Bayley pic isnt a leak....it is weird as fuck. Wtf are they doing.


no clue but this pic was already spoken bout on here last year lol

and again this is the pic everyone is tlaking about and its a *year old*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> Search no more check your PM's


A man of valour. May you be rewarded in this life and the next.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



TheLapsedFan said:


> When will people learn. Especially those that are telling others how to be safe when they have no idea how to advise being safe. Hey Black Man, the chances that she "held onto the videos" is pretty low. And if you're going to say that "lol Paige is retarded so she would do such a thing", you really think all of these pictures are being "held onto" by the rightful owners? Things on the cloud are not deleted when you delete them.


Triggered much?

I don't claim to know the ins and outs of how these things work, but I still don't think it's the brightest idea in the world to upload nudes and sex tapes to something that can be hacked into (especially if these pics and videos can still be found after deletion).

Meh. Not my problem.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Apparently Paige's mother said she (Paige) was suicidal on Facebook, I didn't catch it and I'm sure some of you did, but just thought I'd share.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

New celeb links dropping in the past hour.. None of wrestlers but it's proof whoever is leaking these isn't done yet and still a glimmer we'll see more wrestling titties


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ashley678 said:


> no clue but this pic was already spoken bout on here last year lol
> 
> and again this is the pic everyone is tlaking about and its a *year old*


Yep. Weird. :lol

Guess she might have a Foot Fetish. 

Which means to all the guys here : "WASH YOUR DAMN FEET!!!" :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

My god, them Kaitlyn nudes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Krokro said:


> Apparently Paige's mother said she (Paige) was suicidal on Facebook, I didn't catch it and I'm sure some of you did, but just thought I'd share.


It was discussed here, there are screencaps a few pages back.. They are both idiots spreading personal info about their daughter on the internet who is having a mental breakdown because personal info was spread about her on the internet. The irony.. This is one fucked up family


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

anything new?


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

Man i feel so bad for her. Its like a form of sexual assualt but worse because the world knows about it.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> It was discussed here, there are screencaps a few pages back.. They are both idiots spreading personal info about their daughter on the internet who is having a mental breakdown because personal info was spread about her on the internet. The irony.. This is one fucked up family


Apologies. But you're not wrong, they always came across as old carny wrestlers than the more modern type. I'd say I'd feel bad for Paige but I truly don't. Paige didn't want her info to get leaked, I understand that, but it's very clear to me that since the Del Rio incident she has been less than grounded and really has been digging her own grave.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Tonnes of Maria Kanellis nude selfies. Search on twitter.

https://twitter.com/WWEWomensMexico/status/843922382066794496


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HenryBowers said:


> Man i feel so bad for her. Its like a form of sexual assualt but worse because the world knows about it.


I don't know if it can be considered sexual assault or not.... :shrug


Can anyone fill me in on whether this constitutes that in addition to invasion of privacy?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I can't believe how many nudes that are out there right now of these wrestling women. It's insane.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Just be glad there are no men....YET. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I don't know if it can be considered sexual assault or not.... :shrug
> 
> 
> Can anyone fill me in on whether this constitutes that in addition to invasion of privacy?


Sexual assault is physical contact or behavior towards a person that didn't give consent. Not pictures on the internet.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



dannybosa said:


> anything new?


Mate take a look here 

http://nudewwedivas.forumcommunity.net/m/?t=59647616


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hoping for some new ones while Raw is on. Another 3 or 4 pics to top off the day would be great.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ Just be glad there are no men....YET. :lol


Speak for yourself..... im waitin' for some Orton nudes to drop :lenny5


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

on 4chan they are saying possible melina and victoria leaks during raw


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just saw a leak of Fergie. Always had a thing for her, so I was pleasantly surprised. :lenny

And :lol at Natasha Leggero being leaked. I've enjoyed her work and I've gotta say, she's got a pretty decent ass for a 40-year old. :bjpenn


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Couple of the Maria ones are old

The Kaitlyn ones though.....dayummmmm


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Just saw a leak of Fergie. Always had a thing for her, so I was pleasantly surprised. :lenny
> 
> And :lol at Natasha Leggero being leaked. I've enjoyed her work and I've gotta say, she's got a pretty decent ass for a 40-year old. :bjpenn



Fergie link por favor :focus


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Speak for yourself..... im waitin' for some Orton nudes to drop :lenny5


Cesaro, Miz, TJ, Nese, Jericho, Sheamus, Jordan, Fandango, Seth's news, Primo & Epico, Karl, Big E, Drew, Cedric, Noam, Austin, AJ, Barrett, Dolph, Ryder, Aiden.. >>>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ashley678 said:


> on 4chan they are saying possible melina and victoria leaks during raw


One leak of Melina was already dropped. The Victoria nudes have been occasionally rumored, so they or may not be legit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

How the crowd reacts tonight on Raw will be interesting


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Imagine the disaster that would have been if Shane and Stephanie had leaked nudes? :lmao


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone PM the Melina link please


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Speak for yourself..... im waitin' for some Orton nudes to drop :lenny5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> Fergie link por favor :focus


I've only found one at the moment, mang:



Spoiler: Fergalicious



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1490043947419.jpg



It still amazes me that she used to be on meth. Truly one of the greatest comeback stories in entertainment history, in my opinion. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ Just be glad there are no men....YET. :lol


Thankfully, that won't be happening.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Emergency Hogan return!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I've only found one at the moment, mang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we're going to go with ex meth chicks in entertainment..

Jodi Sweetin > Fergi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> If we're going to go with ex meth chicks in entertainment..
> 
> Jodi Sweetin > Fergi


Yes. Nothing better in this world than a blonde with big tits and a good face. I approve.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> If we're going to go with ex meth chicks in entertainment..
> 
> Jodi Sweetin > Fergi


:bjpenn

I still stand by my choice of Fergie due to the vast amount of success that she's had with TBEP, but major props to Sweetin for her recovery. :clap


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This was just posted in the giant 4chan thread but most of what gets posted in these is complete bullshit so take this with a giant grain of salt.



> Nattie, Lana, Bayley, Stephanie, and Peyton Royce confirmed for later tonight


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> This was just posted in the giant 4chan thread but most of what gets posted in these is complete bullshit so take this with a giant grain of salt.


Stephanie?!

Mother of god...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Man, these Stephanie rumours are insane. Can't even imagine what will happen if that shit is true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Nudes of Stephanie would set the world on fire. Not because of her looks but because of who she is..

Might die of laughter if that were to happen considering her personality..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> This was just posted in the giant 4chan thread but most of what gets posted in these is complete bullshit so take this with a giant grain of salt.


Stephanie? Yeah, not buying it and Lana already has a bunch of high quality nudes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> This was just posted in the giant 4chan thread but most of what gets posted in these is complete bullshit so take this with a giant grain of salt.


Yeah.. This is the same group of people who spent an hour discussing Xavier Woods penis size.. So.. Yeah... 

Just in case though I'll get my lube ready..


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

lol bs, don't lose any sleep over this dudes

& Lana has bare nudes out from time ago


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Man, these Stephanie rumours are insane. Can't even imagine what will happen if that shit is true.


Sex tape with Randy Savage confirmed? xD


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MMMMD said:


> lol bs, don't lose any sleep over this dudes


Who would stay up over the leaks anyways? You can literally google search and find them all within seconds, it's not like ya need to be there right when it happens lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

where is this Natasha Leggero leak. I've always dug her.

As for the comments about Sweetin and Fergie on attractiveness it's definitely Sweetin.

it's amazing that she was on meth and still looks like that. Fergie too to be fair, but I have to go with Sweetin.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> Who would stay up over the leaks anyways? You can literally google search and find them all within seconds, it's not like ya need to be there right when it happens lol


Just look at this thread lol, I haven't seen this drop out the top 10 recent discussions let alone the 1st page. Constantly updated with questions & comments about the next leak


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Considering who she's married to, no way Stephanie will have nudes leak.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Anyone looking forward to afraid tonight's raw? The New Day has to show up or all sex tapes will be leaked!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Jodie Sweetin >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Paige


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Haven't seen the kaitlyn ones and cant seem to find them if someone can give a man a hand


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> where is this Natasha Leggero leak. I've always dug her.


The Leggero leaks were surprisingly plentiful, but the most recent /b/ thread containing them just got nuked. :serious:

Needless to say, her ass is pretty decent for a 40-year old. :yoshi


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Leggero leaks were surprisingly plentiful, but the most recent /b/ thread containing them just got nuked. :serious:
> 
> Needless to say, her ass is pretty decent for a 40-year old. :yoshi



I was kind of disappointed by her leaks tbh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Haven't seen the kaitlyn ones and cant seem to find them if someone can give a man a hand


Check your PMs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Haven't seen the kaitlyn ones and cant seem to find them if someone can give a man a hand


I managed to save at least 1 leak of her:



Spoiler: Kaitlyn



http://i.4cdn.org/b/1489980753242.jpg



I initially saved my 2 faves of her, but the other one was 404'd along with the /b/ thread.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

All i've got to say is, I'm ready for RAW tonight!! That Brooklyn crowd will be cray cray :flairdance


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I managed to save at least 1 leak of her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you not have all 14? if not let me know and I can hook it up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> I was kind of disappointed by her leaks tbh


I didn't expect or even care if she had leaks, even though I enjoy her work. Needless to say, I wouldn't turn her away if given the chance, although it would be a 70/30 split in favor of her personality and comedy over her body.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*I think Lana may be next, this is a crazy time to be a perverted WWE fan.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:drose at what a community we have built in this thread.

It's so heart-warming, guys.

:mj2


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Stephanie and Nattie confirmed for the next leak? Christ what a time to be alive


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

But... What is the point of doing this? Why are they announcing in advance names of the "next leaks"?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> Do you not have all 14? if not let me know and I can hook it up.


Nope, just the 1. And I appreciate it brah. :sk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Stephanie and Nattie confirmed for the next leak? Christ what a time to be alive


Not confirmed, just a rumor which I think is 100% bullshit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Holy shit.. People are uploading the Paige videos to PornHub.. They're being deleted as quickly as they're uploaded :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Firefighter9050 said:


> Stephanie and Nattie confirmed for the next leak? Christ what a time to be alive


Nope, they're only rumored, with Nattie in particular being said to have been fucked by Titus O'Neil. However, I seriously doubt that either of them have any dirty laundry like Paige, Summer and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> :drose at what a community we have built in this thread.
> 
> It's so heart-warming, guys.
> 
> :mj2


I think this would be an appropriate theme song for this thread and community:






:trips9


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maisie Williams? Really??

Jesus Christ xD


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nope, they're only rumored, with Nattie in particular being said to have been fucked by Titus O'Neil. However, I seriously doubt that either of them have any dirty laundry like Paige, Summer and Kaitlyn.


Ya know, With how much we have already been delivered i am somewhat inclined to give it some credibility that it could be real. lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nope, they're only rumored, with Nattie in particular being said to have been fucked by Titus O'Neil. However, I seriously doubt that either of them have any dirty laundry like Paige, Summer and Kaitlyn.


Nah, Tyson Kidd's been with her for ages too lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> Maisie Williams? Really??
> 
> Jesus Christ xD


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease give that link


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

everybody praising this thread needs to seek help, these leaks are sexual abuse, obviously the females involved DO NOT WANT you to see them, but every one of you are jumping in this thread like a bunch of wild animals at a feast, you all need to grow up, it's disgusting


----------



## sarahshen (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It's a shame that women have no self respect anymore, taking nude photos and making those videos just zero self respect pathetic. I would never do that shit not just because nothing is hack proof, because I have self respect these losers crave attention so much they're willing to drop their knickers to send a freaking selfie to some jerk off guy who no doubt shows all his friends and wanks himself silly over it. They have no self of self responsibility either when htey egt hacked but but but but I got hacked, if you weren't a whore and took these photos and videos then you would have nothing to worry about.

Then you get all the high and mighty liberal lunatics on here saying you can't slut shame them well yes we can actually no decent man or woman wants to marry someone who has had lots of sexual partners.

Oh and to that moron who said revealing photos is sexual assault get back on planet earth you rubber head you're probably one of those idiots who say men rape us women with their eyes lol.

I don't even want to get started on Paiges worthless mother but shes the reason Paige is so mentally fucked up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> everybody praising this thread needs to seek help, these leaks are sexual abuse, obviously the females involved DO NOT WANT you to see them, but every one of you are jumping in this thread like a bunch of wild animals at a feast, you all need to grow up, it's disgusting


Go away.. Paige is never going to date you. Go white knight somewhere else


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> everybody praising this thread needs to seek help, these leaks are sexual abuse, obviously the females involved DO NOT WANT you to see them, but every one of you are jumping in this thread like a bunch of wild animals at a feast, you all need to grow up, it's disgusting


Nothing wrong with research.

:focus


----------



## sarahshen (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> everybody praising this thread needs to seek help, these leaks are sexual abuse, obviously the females involved DO NOT WANT you to see them, but every one of you are jumping in this thread like a bunch of wild animals at a feast, you all need to grow up, it's disgusting


Sexual abuse lol, get real, get off the drugs and sort your head out, learn what sexual abuse is, hint you can't sexaully abuse someone by releasing or looking at a photo lol. Let me guess another feminist pig who claims men can rape you with their eyes.

You morons give us women a bad name, please go seek help.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> everybody praising this thread needs to seek help, these leaks are sexual abuse, obviously the females involved DO NOT WANT you to see them, but every one of you are jumping in this thread like a bunch of wild animals at a feast, you all need to grow up, it's disgusting


Here I'll show you the door


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease give that link


Nothing yet. Just rumors.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Stephanie? McMahon??? :maury

Man Trips would completely interrupt the show and cut a 3 hour promo threatening the hacker for leaking that, I refuse to believe that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> Maisie Williams? Really??
> 
> Jesus Christ xD


Heard that and cringed. Maisie is too innocent and too pure. 



Firefighter9050 said:


> Ya know, With how much we have already been delivered i am somewhat inclined to give it some credibility that it could be real. lol


I'd :evans if they were legit, but don't hold your breath, man.



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Nah, Tyson Kidd's been with her for ages too lol


Exactly. :lol However, considering how deliciously thick Nattie is, I'm very open to the possibility that she has dirty laundry. >


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

And boom goes the latest 4chan thread xD


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Heard that and cringed. Maisie is too innocent and too pure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Ok, you got me' she says.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Less than two hours before Raw starts. Hoping for at least one more big leak before it starts.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Id love those Stephanie nudes to be true, not cause id like them, more cause Stephanie might fuck off of television for a while.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Robbyfude said:


> Id love those Stephanie nudes to be true, not cause id like them, more cause Stephanie might fuck off of television for a while.


I guess you forgot the time her tits popped out while getting into position for a Pedigree through a table many years back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> And boom goes the latest 4chan thread xD


Another already going. They restart as soon as one is purged


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



sarahshen said:


> Sexual abuse lol, get real, get off the drugs and sort your head out, learn what sexual abuse is, hint you can't sexaully abuse someone by releasing or looking at a photo lol. Let me guess another feminist pig who claims men can rape you with their eyes.
> 
> You morons give us women a bad name, please go seek help.


1. not a feminist, i'm a guy

2. it is sexual abuse to expose nude photo's that were meant to be kept private, 

3. it should be considered theft to be in possession of said photo's because they were obtained by illegally hacking a device that somebody else owned.

4. you are part of the problem and so is everybody else that is acting like any of this is a good thing

i had a friend who had her photo's put online and i seen what it did to her mentally, people attacking her for what she does in her private life, same as people are doing to paige, calling her a slut, verbally attacking her over something she did behind closed doors.

to the guy in this thread talking about Del Rio should beat her and leave her, you need mental help, i'm sure if you had a girlfriend, which i doubt you will ever have, but if you did, she was once with a guy before you, even if you don't know it, even if it's not on film, she fucked another guy, and there's nothing that can change that, your mom was with guys before your dad...thats life are you gonna go beat your mom? no? okay shut up

these leaks are destroying somebody's personal life and is not fair to them, and don't tell me none of you have never done something stupid, you were just luckily enough to not get caught.

most of you, are probably 13 years old so i don't expect you to understand, but think of it this way, you would HATE it if your personal life was suddenly put on blast for all to see.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> 'Ok, you got me' she says.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> 2. it is sexual abuse to expose nude photo's that were meant to be kept private,


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sexual+abuse+definition


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This dudes got Stephanie? Holy fucking shit.....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Check your PMs


Hook me up too, please! :bayley


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


>












Repped.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That link in the OP has had no updates for days. Where is the new stuff in the title?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> to the guy in this thread talking about Del Rio should beat her and leave her, you need mental help, i'm sure if you had a girlfriend, which i doubt you will ever have, but if you did, she was once with a guy before you, even if you don't know it, even if it's not on film, she fucked another guy, and there's nothing that can change that, your mom was with guys before your dad...thats life are you gonna go beat your mom? no? okay shut up


 dude you need to show some respect for other cultures based on patriarchy. Yeah the men beat the woman but so what, as long as there is a good reason and both are consenting individuals. What people do behind close doors is none of your business.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> That link in the OP has had no updates for days. Where is the new stuff in the title?


The Reddit Admins threatened to ban that sub if they posted anymore, yeah OP needs to remove it now since it's useless.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm so glad that despite Roman Reigns being hated, despite WWE being such a hot and cold product, that despite Nakamura being in NXT, we can all come (heh) together for this one particular thing.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> dude you need to show some respect for other cultures based on patriarchy. Yeah the men beat the woman but so what, as long as there is a good reason and both are consenting individuals. What people do behind close doors is none of your business.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> dude you need to show some respect for other cultures based on patriarchy. Yeah the men beat the woman but so what, as long as there is a good reason and both are consenting individuals. What people do behind close doors is none of your business.


there is never a valid reason to ever beat a female, unless she is about to murder you or if she has actually put hands on you to cause considerate injury

any culture that allows men to beat women is trash


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

354 pages for a girl who has no boobs, no curves, no ass, pale as fuck, horrible eye brows, trashy fake hair, can't even put on make up properly, and not to mention has an incredibly obnoxious personality. Zero class and perfect example of a trashy and uneducated girl who lets relationships completely take over her life due to her stupidity.

But uh, let's talk about how someone basically has forced private pictures/videos to be released. Don't think many understand how fucked up that is despite her stupid/uneducated self who is dumb about to tape herself having sex. I don't even understand why someone would risk even taking nude photos. Anyone near you can potentially get access to it. Still doesn't excuse pictures being forced to be shown to everybody.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Steve Black Man said:


> Maisie Williams? Really??
> 
> Jesus Christ xD


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Robbyfude said:


> The Reddit Admins threatened to ban that sub if they posted anymore, yeah OP needs to remove it now since it's useless.


 Yeah I knew about what happened there. If someone wants to PM me I'd appreciate it. :grin2:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

How did I just find out about all of this now? Anyone pm me the goods?


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So what is the usual process how these pics and vids are stolen? Are these celebs uploading the vids and pictures to the cloud or some online storage place?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

People are gonna be disappointed when they see naked Nattie selfies with her cats


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Speak for yourself..... im waitin' for some Orton nudes to drop :lenny5


I am speaking of myself. I'm a guy, you know. :lol


Though I did hear that they might have something with Big E.

Guess you ladies(and some men) will find out just how "Big" he is.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hell breaks loose if they would release Steph nudes.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> I am speaking of myself. I'm a guy, you know. :lol
> 
> 
> Though I did hear that they might have something with Big E.
> ...


What does the E stand for? Big Ending? Whatever happened to his Langston? lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MickDX said:


> Hell breaks loose if they would release Steph nudes.


I don't think that will be the case but I wonder how the WWE would deal with that? They'd probably not even acknowledge it lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> What does the E stand for? Big Ending? Whatever happened to his Langston? lol


Ettore Ewen


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



sweepdaleg said:


> So what is the usual process how these pics and vids are stolen? Are these celebs uploading the vids and pictures to the cloud or some online storage place?


I think the hackers are exploiting some flaws in iCloud which is Apple's cloud storage.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I don't think that will be the case but I wonder how the WWE would deal with that? They'd probably not even acknowledge it lol


The fans wouldn't let them forget about it. Imagine Chicago fans with that kind of ammunition.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I honestly think the rumors of anyone else then those that we've already got are bullshit, but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nope, they're only rumored, with Nattie in particular being said to have been fucked by Titus O'Neil. However, I seriously doubt that either of them have any dirty laundry like Paige, Summer and Kaitlyn.


Hate to break it to you, but Titus had a dick pic pop up a few years ago. He posted it on his Twitter by accident, instead of PM-ing it to someone. He could've been trying to send it to his wife, but who knows.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Go away.. Paige is never going to date you. Go white knight somewhere else


So you think the only reason someone would stick up for someone is because they want to fuck or date them? i'm neither here nor there on the morality debate, but you're being a bigot.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I don't think that will be the case but I wonder how the WWE would deal with that? They'd probably not even acknowledge it lol


I think it depends on how bad is it. Maybe they would turn her face because otherwise the smarks will burn her with this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



bálorisayiddo said:


> but you're being a bigot.


----------



## Big D Langston (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I actually re-registered to find some of this stuff. The links seem to get nuked as fast as they get posted. Is there a place someone could PM to find all this stuff.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

anyone have the Leggero links


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Big D Langston said:


> I actually re-registered to find some of this stuff. The links seem to get nuked as fast as they get posted. Is there a place someone could PM to find all this stuff.


PM Sent


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@slickv Enjoy your Ban lol, I admit i laughed. It was so unsuspecting


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



THughes87 said:


> everybody praising this thread needs to seek help, *these leaks are sexual abuse*, obviously the females involved DO NOT WANT you to see them, but every one of you are jumping in this thread like a bunch of wild animals at a feast, you all need to grow up, it's disgusting


The fuck?


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wrestling Forum has had a great few days in terms of website traffic.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kalashnikov said:


> Hook me up too, please! :bayley


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

seems like the family are making her suicidal stuff worse ?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*










Hopefully people take this advice


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ashley678 said:


> seems like the family are making her suicidal stuff worse ?


Good, as long as she's alright that's the main thing. Remember though this doesn't mean that she's alright at the moment but I'm hoping that she is. She seems to have some good people around her supporting her which I think is the main thing at the moment.

I get the impression she's got a lot of great friends in Florida and things too.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ashley678 said:


> seems like the family are making her suicidal stuff worse ?


Good to also see that ADR gives no fucks(pardon the pun) and is "on her side", so to speak. 

He also is looking at the camera as if it's saying "I'm better than you, Perro."


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The point your life is at when ADR is your emotional crutch during the worst time of your life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> This was just posted in the giant 4chan thread but most of what gets posted in these is complete bullshit so take this with a giant grain of salt.


This may sound weird coming from me, but there is a big part of me that doesn't want any Peyton leaks. I really want that girl to succed and I know an scandal like that will hurt her carreer


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> The point your life is at when ADR is your emotional crutch during the worst time of your life.


^ well it would certainly put ADR in a good light, though.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Ok yeah I'm gonna have to see these nudes


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is that real? If so, what a sad ending to Del Rio's manhood. He's not supporting "his poor girl that's being targeted by the world," he's supporting a complete trashbag whore who has 0 respect for herself, her fans, or anyone else.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wonder how crazy it must be for people who havent been to the forum in a few days just finding a random 3500 post thread in the general section, with all the fuckery they can find in here.

I wonder if any thread has ever blown up like this before.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Is that real? If so, what a sad ending to Del Rio's manhood. He's not supporting "his poor girl that's being targeted by the world," he's supporting a complete trashbag whore who has 0 respect for herself, her fans, or anyone else.


Some of you and your weird reactions to simple sex is baffling...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kabraxal said:


> Some of you and your weird reactions to simple sex is baffling...


lol well a bit more than simple 

:focus



but i see your point


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*
















*Gonna be a long night :ti*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kabraxal said:


> Some of you and your weird reactions to simple sex is baffling...


You must say that anytime you sense someone preserving the slightest sense of dignity or morality in the world.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843966318772715520
:lmao :lol :lmao :lol

PS: Am glad she has sensible people around her. Berty really cares for her it seems, happy for the couples. Thank GOD she isn't with Rosa and Foxy's company, certain they would have got her into committing suicide by now


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

First off, dying laughing at the people complaining about cum on the belt. It's a fucking prop, it means nothing, it's the end result of a predetermined match. You're taking wrestling way too seriously.

Second, I read a hilarious article saying her dad was 'worried about her mental health after the leak'. No one has the right to take a distribute your personal shit, BUT, people are going to do it, anyway, it's a well known fact, so, if you don't want private shit leaked, don't do it in the first place.


Also, hilarious to see people uppity about a fucking threesome, as if they would never participate in one if two of their hottest dream chicks appeared and asked for it. Please fuck off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



dashing_man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843966318772715520
> :lmao :lol :lmao :lol
> 
> PS: Am glad she has sensible people around her.


Sensible? She's with ADR who is a known loose cannon, egotistical "daddy".. Her mom and dad posted publicly on Facebook to a bunch of strangers (and the world) that Paige is suicidal and afraid she's going to kill herself.

Yeah. Sensible people..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> You must say that anytime you sense someone preserving the slightest sense of dignity or morality in the world.


I don't view sex as dirty or immoral. You know, like a sensible person.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> First off, dying laughing at the people complaining about cum on the belt. It's a fucking prop, it means nothing, it's the end result of a predetermined match. You're taking wrestling way too seriously.
> 
> Second, I read a hilarious article saying her dad was 'worried about her mental health after the leak'. No one has the right to take a distribute your personal shit, BUT, people are going to do it, anyway, it's a well known fact, so, if you don't want private shit leaked, don't do it in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> First off, dying laughing at the people complaining about cum on the belt. It's a fucking prop, it means nothing, it's the end result of a predetermined match. You're taking wrestling way too seriously.


I think the problem noted in the thread was that LITTLE KIDS POSE WITH THAT THING!

I think that's the fact that gets under people's skin....:draper2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Think it's safe to say it's the end.. RAW is almost on.. If anything new was going to drop it would have been by now...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Some people here make me sick. Just because you would be fine fingering some random dudes sperm remnants, doesn't mean everyone else should be.

Cumming on the belt, fully aware that many unknowing people will be coming into contact with it, is absolutely disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn Paige is a freak. I'm kinda surprised she wears so much clothes during sex though. Can't really hate though, I mean if you're in a situation where you're around a bunch of members of the opposite sex, and they are in their prime, this type of thing is bound to happen.


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm sure she used some Dettol or something similar on the title before letting kids hold it.
You'd hope so anyway...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

cant believe this became a smiley :focus

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is that the same nxt title Asuka holds?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> First off, dying laughing at the people complaining about cum on the belt. It's a fucking prop, it means nothing, it's the end result of a predetermined match. You're taking wrestling way too seriously.
> 
> Second, I read a hilarious article saying her dad was 'worried about her mental health after the leak'. No one has the right to take a distribute your personal shit, BUT, people are going to do it, anyway, it's a well known fact, so, if you don't want private shit leaked, don't do it in the first place.
> 
> ...


You're completely missing the point when people have spoke about the belt. To *YOU* it's just a prop but do you think to those kids who see their favourite diva's win and hold those title's it's just a prop? 

And to parents who have to explain to their kids who may have seen that picture on what is that stuff on it. What is Paige doing with the belt there etc.. 

Remember what HHH said about kids googling talents such as Chyna and their reasons for her not being in the Hall Of Fame. All that comes into play here.

That title, to the kids and to the WWE is a representation of what the WWE are about. They inspire kids with these things do those diva's, kids who think that wrestling is real and not scripted the same way like how kids look up to their super hero's. 

It's also incredibly disrespectful to the company and their property too, I'm sure Vince, Stephanie or anyone in the WWE will tell you what those titles represent. 

And that's not people getting on their high horse or being prude or anything like that, it's an actual fact. To you and me it may just be a prop but to many kids and family's who take their kids to see these events or even watch on TV, it's not just a prop. 

You only say this because it's scripted and because you know that. That is only from your perspective but not everyone see's it the same way as you or I do and that's the thing you need to think about here.

Her dad also was worried about her mental health. The same way any loving caring concerning father would be if something like this happened to their daughter.

It's not people being uppity in any way shape or form and the only people who have the perspective of 'as if they would never participate in one if two of their hottest dream chicks appeared and asked for it.' that's not what it's about and anyone who can only think of that are clearly one track minded people who probably have more fantasy's than reality's, which I don't say in a degrading way at all but there is many more aspects and ways to look at this outside of that from some guy who just thinks about things from a sexual perspective. 

I'm sure you can see and understand that, surely. People who have mentioned about the belt thing aren't being uppity. They're seeing it from a pretty good perspective to be honest.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> You must say that anytime you sense someone preserving the slightest sense of dignity or morality in the world.


Look, morality is not a fixed concept. At the end of the day its only purpose is to maximize the benefit of social members in general by restricting their behaviors to some extent. Therefore morality depends on the circumstances in the current society, not the other way around, and it varies by point in time, by country, etc.. 

Morality changes, period. And you may not like it, as most people in most situations would not when things that go against their notions happen, but it is what it is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It's gonna be an... interesting night


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Sensible? She's with ADR who is a known loose cannon, egotistical "daddy".. Her mom and dad posted publicly on Facebook to a bunch of strangers (and the world) that Paige is suicidal and afraid she's going to kill herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sensible people..




That's why I said she's with a sensible person right now


----------



## XtremeCase (Jul 1, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


>


I was thinking exactly this :lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> You're completely missing the point when people have spoke about the belt. To *YOU* it's just a prop but do you think to those kids who see their favourite diva's win and hold those title's it's just a prop?
> 
> And to parents who have to explain to their kids who may have seen that picture on what is that stuff on it. What is Paige doing with the belt there etc..
> 
> ...


 Don't worry kids they just spilled mayonnaise on the belt :wink2:


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HiddenFlaw said:


> cant believe this became a smiley :focus
> 
> :lol:lol:lol


It's so stupid and gross, but I laugh every time I see it :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> Don't worry kids they just spilled mayonnaise on the belt :wink2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lance Hoyt said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Titus had a dick pic pop up a few years ago. He posted it on his Twitter by accident, instead of PM-ing it to someone. He could've been trying to send it to his wife, but who knows.


Now I'm really gonna :lol if he and Nattie have indeed been fucking.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


> Go hug Paige


If you hug Paige you'd probably stick to her like fly paper.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingCosmos said:


>


Thing is, you're not wrong lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


>


 Whoops I should've said ice cream


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> Whoops I should've said ice cream


Regardless, it was quick thinking ha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I can't wait till some fan who has a picture of themself with the belt, posts a video on YouTube of them burning their clothes and crying in the shower Ace Ventura style.


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

SHOCK HORROR

Young woman enjoys a length.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I can't wait till some fan who has a picture of themself with the belt, posts a video on YouTube of them burning their clothes and crying in the shower Ace Ventura style.


Wasn't there some guy who had a rant smashing up his house over a WWE result or something lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm waiting for fans to start chanting for Paige. But the nostalgia pop is getting in the way.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So any new leaks aside from the day 1 leaks? I'm still waiting for the Cumshot vids to be released. 

Also did someone say Masse Williams?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maybe normie crowsd don't know about nude leaks


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I'm waiting for fans to start chanting for Paige. But the nostalgia pop is getting in the way.


I'm kinda wondering if they've got an extra delay on the show. First time I've tuned in to Raw since before the PPV before MITB lol 

Stephanie looks nice until she starts screaming and Sami is pretty good on the mic ain't he?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

LOL can't wait for the new day entrance today


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I'm kinda wondering if they've got an extra delay on the show. First time I've tuned in to Raw since before the PPV before MITB lol


I stopped back in 2013. I pop onto YouTube for nostalgia stuff like Lesnar, Goldberg and Undertaker. Anyway....



Ecoces said:


> LOL can't wait for the new day entrance today


I believe they said that New Day won't be on tonight....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ecoces said:


> LOL can't wait for the new day entrance today


Implying there will a New Day segment today


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DX-Superkick said:


> I stopped back in 2013. I pop onto YouTube for nostalgia stuff like Lesnar, Goldberg and Undertaker. Anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they said that New Day won't be on tonight....


I've turned it off, I'm bored already. Putting Simpsons on lol


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Chanting CM Punk?

Brooklyn needs their smark pass taken away pronto, they were casual as fuck during Summer Slam.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If their kid is on the internet checking out pictures of fucking cum on a belt, perhaps those parents should rethink what they let their kids see on the internet. Monitor your kids, put on safe search, etc.

One track minded, oh, please, snowflake. It's a male fantasy of many. I don't understand how people are actually thinking negatively about a fucking threesome. If everyone involved is fine with it, who gives a shit? So she fucked two guys at once, OMG WOW, but it's cool that two guys fucked her, right? Double standards are so cool.

Parents need to have the 'wrestling isn't real' convo. People here are so upset by this, yet, these kids are watching people 'beat the shit' (using quotes as it is scripted) out of each other. Lets think about that for a second. I get that sex and wrestling are two different things, but, both are deemed inappropriate for children, however, wrestling can be less inappropriate when explained to kids that it's just a show and they don't really hit each other.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

wheres these links, i feel like i missed something huge


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> If their kid is on the internet checking out pictures of fucking cum on a belt, perhaps those parents should rethink what they let their kids see on the internet. Monitor your kids, put on safe search, etc.
> 
> One track minded, oh, please, snowflake. It's a male fantasy of many. I don't understand how people are actually thinking negatively about a fucking threesome. If everyone involved is fine with it, who gives a shit? So she fucked two guys at once, OMG WOW, but it's cool that two guys fucked her, right? Double standards are so cool.
> 
> Parents need to have the 'wrestling isn't real' convo. People here are so upset by this, yet, these kids are watching people 'beat the shit' (using quotes as it is scripted) out of each other. Lets think about that for a second. I get that sex and wrestling are two different things, but, both are deemed inappropriate for children, however, wrestling can be less inappropriate when explained to kids that it's just a show and they don't really hit each other.


Snowflake? Why did you call me that? Isn't that an American term for people who support Hillary or something? It's not a familiar term in the UK so that was pointless. Why you insulting people anyway?

Yep, one track minded, unable to see things from a different perspective other than his own.

Also, not many people are thinking negatively about the threesome thing either. They're talking about the belt issue. Someone already summed it up in a series of pictures here. 

No, parents don't need to have the 'wrestling isn't real' conversation. Let the kids enjoy it for what it is. About the fighting this, well the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles beat people up too. So yeah, completely different thing altogether and that really doesn't tie in to kids seeing a belt with cum all over it.

Yeah, that is double standards about the guys to the girl thing. Most people have already said that already also.

Also, parental controls. Do you really think that would stop that picture coming up in places. Besides, what did they say about Chyna not being in the Hall Of Fame and their reasons?

It's a little different explaining to a child that they're not really beating each other up as opposed to why that belt has got all the stuff on it with Paige Mum. Pretty sure 99.9% of the parents wouldn't want their kids seeing that or have to be explaining it. 

Stop being so ignorant. All you can think about is 'It's a male fantasy' blah blah. Is it really that hard to see things from a different perspective other than that?

If you really can't understand that simple concept as to why it would be a problem to their target demographic then end the conversation here.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Snowflake? Why did you call me that? Isn't that an American term for people who support Hillary or something? It's not a familiar term in the UK so that was pointless. Why you insulting people anyway?


Not to interject between your argument but "snowflake" is just a nickname. It can be derogatory like "special" (mentally slow) snowflake. I didn't even know it was related to Hillary and I voted.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Krokro said:


> Not to interject between your argument but "snowflake" is just a nickname. It can be derogatory like "special" (mentally slow) snowflake. I didn't even know it was related to Hillary and I voted.


Ah right, someone recently told me it was to do with all that stuff in the US. Apparently that's what Trump supporters call them or something, I dunno lol

No argument anyway. So he basically called me retarded or something then? Class. 

Cheers for that


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Its not the Fappening its the fucking Fappageddon :booklel


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



LucasXXII said:


> Yep. And just lol at the slut-shaming in this thread. It's like saying a rape victim should take equal blame as the criminal or even most of the blame for not being cautious enough (which they claim is "being a slut"). Some ridiculous medieval shits right there.


_Paige certainly wasn't raped...using that comparison is disgusting!
She knew *exactly* what she was doing, knew it could be made public (I wouldn't trust Maddox as far as I could throw him) and *SHE CONSENTED!*_ 




MillionDollarProns said:


> I know some of you guys have posted "Big Show leaks next" as jokes BUT I wouldn't be upset if that was next just saying.


_I'm still waiting for The Undertaker ones _

:cena5


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Ah right, someone recently told me it was to do with all that stuff in the US. Apparently that's what Trump supporters call them or something, I dunno lol
> 
> No argument anyway. So he basically called me retarded or something then? Class.
> 
> Cheers for that


It is a political term in US now. It implies they will melt away like a snowflake. Protesters for example.


----------



## Qoo2828 (Sep 5, 2013)

Read through 363 pages and none of the links work =(


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Its not the Fappening its the fucking Fappageddon :booklel


MEH, it's just a few women of wrestling and mostly C-level actresses save maybe 1 or 2. 



DeadGirl Inc said:


> _Paige certainly wasn't raped...using that comparison is disgusting!
> She knew *exactly* what she was doing, knew it could be made public (I wouldn't trust Maddox as far as I could throw him) and *SHE CONSENTED!*_
> 
> 
> ...












Gimme Strowman nudes or gimme death!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Qoo2828 said:


> Read through 363 pages and none of the links work =(


They're all on Pornhub now anyways. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Calling her a slut is wrong tweeting her fucking parents these awful vids and pics of their kid doing things with dudes and shit is wrong. Having personal and private things stolen is wrong but on the other hand storing things like that online was a stupid idea and now everyone involved hopefully learns the lesson and just keps this shit off the grid. I don't even post normal pics on Facebook because its not as safe as that asshat Zuckerberg would lead you to believe. Harsh lessons have to be learned if she wants to shag whoever she can but damn it girl use a disposable camera next time and lock that shit away in a nuclear bunker


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Even google images was picking up the jizzbelt shot though. I guess that one stuck more than the others


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige's mother:


"Sat with my husband, he is sobbing, he can't even speak. I'm losing everything I love, the business we love will kill us it seems"

https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/843883169187332096

I really hope those are tears of regret at how your daughter has turned out, rather than tears at people being mean on Twitter. Either way it's sad, but the ridiculous notion that "everyone in this family is an innocent angel their precious princess is the victim!" nonsense is complete utter bullcrap. Parents and people in general need to start taking some responsibility for their actions. Mostly they are not, which is why society is swashing down the Hollywood-led shit drain.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Paige's mother:
> 
> 
> "Sat with my husband, he is sobbing, he can't even speak. I'm losing everything I love, the business we love will kill us it seems"
> ...


I think the only regret here is that we have to read your awful posts trying to demonise someone for sex.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Paige's mother:
> 
> 
> "Sat with my husband, he is sobbing, he can't even speak. I'm losing everything I love, the business we love will kill us it seems"


My sources tell me it's because he's jealous.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kabraxal said:


> I think the only regret here is that we have to read your awful posts trying to demonise someone for sex.


You certainly don't have to read anything from me mate, heck I'm surprised you read anything but Salon and jezebel.com.


----------



## slickv (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Savages! The Bad Guy's tweet from August


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> You certainly don't have to read anything from me mate, heck I'm surprised you read anything but Salon and jezebel.com.


Oooo classic interent trolling there. Must burn you that I just don't live in the stone ages.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

BlueRover said:


> Paige's mother:
> 
> 
> "Sat with my husband, he is sobbing, he can't even speak. I'm losing everything I love, the business we love will kill us it seems"
> ...


You sure do look down on people for having sex. You do realize you were likely conceived while your mother was bent over begging for more, right? There is NOTHING wrong with what happened with Paige. She was having some fun, so what? Someone stole her shit and posted it. She is a victim, not a criminal.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

We.....WANT PAIGE
We.....WANT PAIGE!

Chants on Raw.


----------



## slickv (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



StylesP1 said:


> You sure do look down on people for having sex. You do realize you were likely conceived while your mother was bent over begging for more, right? There is NOTHING wrong with what happened with Paige. She was having some fun, so what? Someone stole her shit and posted it. She is a victim, not a criminal.


More jezabel.com superstars. Not being ok with people jizzing on the title and giving it to little children = 'omg you prude you hate sex!!11'

Btw, the wrestler whose last name you have in your username would never in a million years agree with your views, if you know anything about him. Just like to point that out.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I've missed RAW . . . anyone wanna catch me up on what, if anything, has happened, video-related?


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> More jezabel.com superstars. Not being ok with people jizzing on the title and giving it to little children = 'omg you prude you hate sex!!11'


So are you refuting the claim that she is a victim?


----------



## slickv (Mar 20, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> More jezabel.com superstars. Not being ok with people jizzing on the title and giving it to little children = 'omg you prude you hate sex!!11'
> 
> Btw, the wrestler whose last name you have in your username would never in a million years agree with your views, if you know anything about him. Just like to point that out.


His nickname could be after a Rapper named Styles P?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> I've missed RAW . . . anyone wanna catch me up on what, if anything, has happened, video-related?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> I've missed RAW . . . anyone wanna catch me up on what, if anything, has happened, video-related?



Nope. Essentially nothing.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



TheLapsedFan said:


> So are you refuting the claim that she is a victim?


She definitely is a victim - a victim that someone poster her videos, yes, and also a victim of brainwashing by society that convinced her that doing all that shit - and filming all that shit - is acceptable and ok. Quite a number of victims like that in this thread too it seems, that get triggered massively when people call them back to reality.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SavoySuit said:


> Nope. Essentially nothing.


so the Brooklyn crowd sucks? Such a disappointment.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> so the Brooklyn crowd sucks? Such a disappointment.


They just keep chanting for CM Punk.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

don't know if it been posted It looks like Dana Brooke is latest victims of these hacks


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

islesfan13 no where to be found :costanza2


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



dreammaster said:


> don't know if it been posted It looks like Dana Brooke is latest victims of these hacks



Where'd you hear this?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> islesfan13 no where to be found :costanza2


Actually yesterday he was asking to close the Paige thread in the WoW section, but probably his wrist is broken and that's why he isn't posting anything


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Celeb Jihad is your hook up, holla if you hear me


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige is a fine example of why women will always be subjugated & submissive.

Even the most outspoken ones will still get down on their knees and suck a guy's dick knowing very well that it's an act of domination by most men.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Also, here are all the videos for those of you who haven't seen them yet:

https://eroshare.com/qqpi2dfd


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

did someone say there was Dana Brooke leaks. I think that's awesome news if true.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

wow man really just wow .... this dude went and jizz on the nxt divas belt.... the amount of people that touched that belt


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Kaitlyn got some nice nudes tbh best thing out of this


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Max Mouse said:


> wow man really just wow .... this dude went and jizz on the nxt divas belt.... the amount of people that touched that belt



I know right? Maybe they got an STD!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



wwetna1 said:


> Celeb Jihad is your hook up, holla if you hear me


 Right at the very top of their page right now. Also the article and comments about Kaitlyn are pretty funny. For those who don't know that is a parody Site. :hmmm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



dannybosa said:


> Kaitlyn got some nice nudes tbh best thing out of this


Kaitlyn is the real MVP of the leaks.. Dat body is a work of art


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;66381521 said:


> Also, here are all the videos for those of you who haven't seen them yet:
> 
> https://eroshare.com/qqpi2dfd


Did she edit her own porn clips? Paige I mean. Because the first video is like a compilation of facials that she's taken...what a dirty dirty slut. She should just go into real porn.

I can't believe Alberto Del Rio wanted to marry this skank. Wonder if he still does?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;66381337 said:


> Paige is a fine example of why women will always be subjugated & submissive.
> 
> Even the most outspoken ones will still get down on their knees and suck a guy's dick knowing very well that it's an act of domination by most men.


Yep. 


Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;66381521 said:


> Also, here are all the videos for those of you who haven't seen them yet:
> 
> https://eroshare.com/qqpi2dfd


ur awesome dude.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I bet every title holder in WWE right now is reaching for that dettol spray and bleach wipes


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Booker T comments on the situation


> My thing is this; it’s not about the content that was on the phone that got hacked and posted—then again it is because we have to talk about it from both perspectives. I have to tell you, I got hacked a few years back and they got to my Twitter, they got to my YouTube account, to my Square account, and actually tried to get into my bank account with my email. They hijacked my AOL account so if I didn’t have my original paperwork from 100 years ago, I wouldn’t have gotten it back. I’m lucky my wife keeps all that information. Lucky I didn’t have some compromising photos on my computer or something, they otherwise would have been out there. This turned my life upside down for about 9-10 days where everything was frozen. I had money from my Square account for about 6 months so I couldn’t get it. It totally just ripped my life apart. They put my home address, phone number, social security number all online, as well as a lot of racist comments. It was just totally out there, so stuff like this can happen in this day and age. We think that our privacy is protected, but these days it is a little bit different. Back in the day, they went into your mailbox and stole your mail, that is a federal crime. You can go to prison for that for many years. How can you track someone stealing your emails if you don’t know who they are? They can change like a chameleon; how can you actually fix that not happening to you again? It’s strange.
> 
> What’s even more strange to me is the thought of young people nowadays. To put themselves out there like that and something like this happening, it can totally change the landscape of one’s life. Just think about wanting a job as a teacher now, or something like that and work with kids, and the first things when you are looking for employment these days is to go on your social media, go online and check your profile and see exactly what you have done in the past. For me, everyone knows I have a record, which has follows me until the end of time. Something like this is going to follow Paige for the end of time. Right now, I don’t know if the photos have been authenticated or not, but I know she put a post on it on Twitter and apologized for it and what not, but the thing is, these young people have to think about what they do before they actually do it, because like I said, this is going to follow—not just follow her, but affect her right now with what she is doing.
> 
> One of the biggest compliments one of my friend’s, Scott Armstrong, told me, ‘Book, one thing about you over these years in this business, one thing about you is that you never have lost focus. You always stayed focus to what the task at hand is. You always focused on business and did your job.’ Somebody like Scott Armstrong telling me that is huge because he’s a guy who has made mistakes and lost focus, so for him to get back on track and stay focused and realize that I did something right, and these young people need to know that these days there are cameras everywhere. Everybody is looking to create a story, everybody is looking for a comeup on your downfall. Neither one of them had any dealings with putting that video out I’m sure, but everybody that was in that video is going to affect each one of those people for the rest of their life. One thing you have to understand as a celebrity is that when you put yourself out there, you are going to be scrutinized when you are going out there and making a lot of money, when you are a so-called Superstar, so called Famous. Wen you are famous where people go out there and see your movie, buying action figures, they are the ones that are paying the checks, they are the ones who deserve to be scrutinized and asked the question why. Why is my young one having to see this? That is your private life and I respect your private life, but don’t make me be part of your private life. That is when it becomes a discrepancy, that is when it becomes a problem. When you put yourself in a position where something can happen, trust me, 9 times out of 10 something will happen. I go back to Mike Tyson to what, 1995 to that beauty queen. Did Mike Tyson do something wrong? I don’t know, but if you are in a hotel room at 2am something can go wrong, and if something goes wrong, you have to know that you put yourself in that position for something to happen. That’s the thing; don’t put yourself in a position for something like this to happen to you because it can be the downfall and the detriment to your life



wrestlezone.com/news/817341-booker-t-discusses-paiges-leaked-photos-and-videos-says-something-like-this-is-going-to-follow-paige-for-the-end-of-time


----------



## Wjoopwjoop145 (Mar 21, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm convinced Brad's wife just said F it and leaked everything. I just creeped on her Facebook, and one of her photos has the same tiles as the tiles the iPad was laying on. Sus &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sheamus leak.......







































one


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Probably washing that title with bleach right now lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

A. Fuck WrestleZone as a source.. Worst site ever

B. But for once that was a legit story they posted.. Booker T nailed it.. Nice write up by him


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Tried to read the Booker article but he was probably waiting on Pornhub to see Paige's beef curtains . Shucky ducky quack quack

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



finalnight said:


> For all the "internet lawyers" on here, here is the real morality clause, not a "rumor":
> 
> 9.13 (a) WRESTLER shall act at all times with due regard to public morals and conventions during the Term of this Agreement. If WRESTLER shall have committed or shall commit any act or do anything that is or shall be an offense or violation involving moral turpitude under Federal, state or local laws, or which brings WRESTLER into public disrepute, contempt, scandal or ridicule, or which insults or offends the community or any employee, agent or affiliate of PROMOTER or which injures WRESTLER?s reputation in PROMOTER's sole judgment, or diminishes the value of WRESTLER?s professional wrestling services to the public or PROMOTER, then at the time of any such act, or any time after PROMOTER learns of any such act, PROMOTER shall have the right to fine WRESTLER in an amount to be determined by PROMOTER; and PROMOTER shall have the right to immediately suspend WRESTLER and/or terminate this Agreement pursuant to Section 12.


Are you implying that Paige need to be fined or released?
It is not Paige released leaks. Supposedly. 
So she do not commited anything?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Kaitlyn is the real MVP of the leaks.. Dat body is a work of art


I don't disagree but...

I bet JBL got that shit bookmarked

>


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SavoySuit said:


> They just keep chanting for CM Punk.



After the last few days, I think WWE will be happy to receive "CM Punk!" chants.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



gl83 said:


> After the last few days, I think WWE will be happy to receive "CM Punk!" chants.


haha yea they probably will.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> Right at the very top of their page right now. Also the article and comments about Kaitlyn are pretty funny. For those who don't know that is a parody Site. :hmmm


I'm still wondering how DC feels about Katie Cassidy fucking with her Black Canary mask on. She has a couple pics sucking, fingering, with a vibrator and in her Canary mask. 

Rose McGowan never learns.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ashley678 said:


>


Somebody is going to have to use that seat for the next showing after Paige is done with it. I hope they lay down some newspaper.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So did New Day ever show up on RAW? I was told more sex tapes will be leaked tonight if they did not.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Every time I check for new posts I do the two-finger button push and it says "Reload Page".


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> So did New Day ever show up on RAW? I was told more sex tapes will be leaked tonight if they did not.


 Yeah they showed up but nothing happened.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> So did New Day ever show up on RAW? I was told more sex tapes will be leaked tonight if they did not.


It was a pre-taped backstage segment and I'm almost certain the crowd noise was muted and they played a fake pop over top of it. The audio of the crowd popping for them was 190% different sounding than anything all night. You could tell the pop was sourced


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



scshaastin said:


> Yeah they showed up but nothing happened.


Okay, since nothing happened it's almost as bad as them not showing up at all. I hope the leaker releases the rest of the tapes anyway.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I know I'm late to the party, but I just found out there is a legit movie currently being made based on Paige's life. 

Hmm, I guess these leaks are free promotion to get her name out there for people who don't watch wrestling.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*









no more gifs from me tonight


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but I just found out there is a legit movie currently being made based on Paige's life.
> 
> Hmm, I guess these leaks are free promotion to get her name out there for people who don't watch wrestling.


Yes.. Paige agreed to all this and more for free promotion

1. Taking a load on her face
2. Taking another completely face soaking load on her face
3. Swallowing cum
4. Shoving dildos up her ass
5. Fucking Xavier while her boyfriend took pictures
6. Taking random other photos of her tits, pussy and asshole

Yep.. Sounds like typical promotion to me.. You got us... Closed the thread people..


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Yes.. Paige agreed to all this and more for free promotion
> 
> 1. Taking a load on her face
> 2. Taking another completely face soaking load on her face
> ...


Never said she was in on it. Its the old saying, "Any publicity is good publicity".


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There's more white knights in this thread than there are at the average Klan rally.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> I wonder how crazy it must be for people who havent been to the forum in a few days just finding a random 3500 post thread in the general section, with all the fuckery they can find in here.
> 
> I wonder if any thread has ever blown up like this before.


Maybe when hogan video happened?
Threads was all over the places.

Also words like "hulk" and "hogan" were banned.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



AmWolves10 said:


> Is that the same nxt title Asuka holds?


No. Also, no Asuka leaks. Ever.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*The greatest tag team of all time.*


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

DeadGirl Inc said:


> _Paige certainly wasn't raped...using that comparison is disgusting!
> She knew *exactly* what she was doing, knew it could be made public (I wouldn't trust Maddox as far as I could throw him) and *SHE CONSENTED!*_


Photos and videos shot on a smartphone are personal properties and should not be spread online without consent. Paige didn't post them online herself, the leaker did. Yes, in a personal sense she should be more careful and she should know that it could be made public, just like a rape victim should know better than spending time with her new male friend alone in her house at midnight, but that doesn't justify the crime itself, and it's ridiculous to suggest that the victim is even just as wrong as the criminal. In ideal situations she should be free to shoot sex videos of herself whenever she wants not having to worry about them being leaked.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Very disappointed with the Crowd tonight. Yeah I know they taped the segment but aside from a 5-second "We Want Paige/New Day Fucks" chant, not much of a reaction. 


They're going to have to be out there LIVE in Philly next week, though. :lol

They can't hide forever.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



LucasXXII said:


> Photos and videos shot on a smartphone are personal properties and should not be spread online without consent.


Should not.. Should.. But it's not law.. Soon as the consenting adults agreed to roll film it's fair game after that what happens to it.. 

Filmed sex between consenting adults do not having binding contracts. This isn't the WWE, this isn't scripted reality.. It's life.. 

For the love of god all the apologetic people trying to protect and white knight Paige is getting old. She agreed to allow herself to be rekt, cummed on, and shoving dildos up her ass on her own consent.. With that consent comes risk.. The only person to blame for not realizing that risk is herself..


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



henrymark said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

No new leaks, I'm dissapointed lol

That Jillian Murray girl though, didn't know her, but her videos :nice:bjpennwens3


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Should not.. Should.. But it's not law.. Soon as the consenting adults agreed to roll film it's fair game after that what happens to it..
> 
> Filmed sex between consenting adults do not having binding contracts. This isn't the WWE, this isn't scripted reality.. It's life..
> 
> For the love of god all the apologetic people trying to protect and white knight Paige is getting old. She agreed to allow herself to be rekt, cummed on, and shoving dildos up her ass on her own consent.. With that consent comes risk.. The only person to blame for not realizing that risk is herself..


This. Some women say 'no photos/videos of nudity' nowadays because of the risk. Sometimes though, partners want to immortalize sexual experiences for future fapping desires. But it's just to damn risky. Assume that any celeb who hasen't had any leaks probably just treats technology with the caution it deserves.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Booker T's comments are 100% spot on. Social media and smartphones are the downfall of so many people. Whether it's the people who post their address on their social media page and also conveniently let everybody in world know when they're not gonna be home or the people who post crazy racist shit and end up losing their job or the people who let themselves be filmed in compromising positions...it's crazy how so many people basically screw themselves over by being stupid. Like Booker said, there are people who wanna see you fail. Why give them the ammunition? If Paige wants to have sex with another consenting adult, fuck it...that's her business. She's a grown woman. But filming that shit and allowing herself to be filmed? Big damn mistake 


You look at a guy like Taker. Never any controversies. No sex tapes or pics of him on drugs somewhere. Dude never put himself in a position to have ammunition used against. Now I'm sure Taker partied a lot in his younger days and had all kinds of crazy ass adventures. But there's no evidence and quite frankly we'll never know. It's basically his business and only his business. Paige should've did the same. Feel bad for her but she's not exactly innocent in this 


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Munkycheez said:


> Are you implying that Paige need to be fined or released?
> It is not Paige released leaks. Supposedly.
> So she do not commited anything?


Damage is done, Paige cannot be brought back ever.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JayM said:


> You look at a guy like Taker. Never any controversies. No sex tapes or pics of him on drugs somewhere. Dude never put himself in a position to have ammunition used against. Now I'm sure Taker partied a lot in his younger days and had all kinds of crazy ass adventures. But there's no evidence and quite frankly we'll never know. It's basically his business and only his business. Paige should've did the same. Feel bad for her but she's not exactly innocent in this


Taker probably has a land line rotary dial as its the only thing that stays on during lightning.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

_*Kaitlyn has had the best nudes so far. *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So you know how WWE usually uploads clips from RAW on their youtube channel? Well they uploaded all the segments and The New Day segement video is the only one with the comments disabled :lmao


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



EMGESP said:


> Damage is done, Paige cannot be brought back ever.




Paige's career in wwe could very well be over. She didn't just have sex. She had Maddox nut on her face. Then he nutted on the NXT women's title. Like bruh. Maybe she could come back to wwe many years from now when this shit dies down. She's still young. But coming back anytime soon? Yeah not happening 


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JayM said:


> Paige's career in wwe could very well be over. She didn't just have sex. She had Maddox nut on her face. Then he nutted on the NXT women's title.


If girls can be released for dude's nutting on their face, I sure hope the next tape released is Cena jizzing all over Nikki Bella's face.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JayM said:


> Paige's career in wwe could very well be over. She didn't just have sex. She had Maddox nut on her face. Then he nutted on the NXT women's title. Like bruh. Maybe she could come back to wwe many years from now when this shit dies down. She's still young. But coming back anytime soon? Yeah not happening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


Was she coming back even before all this shit went down? (... no pun intended) with all the other shit she was doing it seemed like she was already on her way out, by WWE's hand or by her own, doesnt really matter...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What a ho, just imagine all the people she had sex with in the WWE


Sent from my iPhone7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is Rock going to put this stuff in his Paige movie?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Kaitlyn has had the best nudes so far. *_


she really does... i dont usually like the whole muscular thing but... just... damn... A+ Kaitlyn... just... A+ :clap


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I get why some are calling Paige a ho. But she really isint. From all the content. They seem to interrelate. She diddnt sleep with anyone when Maddox wasent involved. Paige is not a ho. She was the victim of a very abusive relationship. She was a brain dead bitch. To let this shit be recorded. But other then the title thing. She has nothing to apologise for. Maddox does. Apart from the title thing which is clearly disrespectful. 

Nothing worthy here. This diddnt occur last week. It occurred over 5 years ago. I don't see WWE firing Paige. No one outside Pro Wrestling fans give a shit about this. Most likely just let her contract expire. Then just never come back. She's still young. 26. She's not a fully formed adult clearly. Who knows maybe 5-10 years from now this may fade away.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*There is one image of Bayley looking at a man's feet with stuff on it. *


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ yeah. From what I understand, it's from a year ago.

Pretty weird but amusing.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Summer Rae....:bow


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> I get why some are calling Paige a ho. But she really isint. From all the content. They seem to interrelate. She diddnt sleep with anyone when Maddox wasent involved. Paige is not a ho. She was the victim of a very abusive relationship. She was a brain dead bitch. To let this shit be recorded. But other then the title thing. She has nothing to apologise for. Maddox does. Apart from the title thing which is clearly disrespectful.
> 
> Nothing worthy here. This diddnt occur last week. It occurred over 5 years ago. I don't see WWE firing Paige. No one outside Pro Wrestling fans give a shit about this. Most likely just let her contract expire. Then just never come back. She's still young. 26. She's not a fully formed adult clearly. Who knows maybe 5-10 years from now this may fade away.


26 isn't a fully formed adult? :hmmm


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Kaitlyn has had the best nudes so far. *_


I gotta go with Summer Rae. Kaitlyn's tits look way too fake.


----------



## Federation (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> I get why some are calling Paige a ho. But she really isint. From all the content. They seem to interrelate. She diddnt sleep with anyone when Maddox wasent involved. Paige is not a ho. She was the victim of a very abusive relationship. She was a brain dead bitch. To let this shit be recorded. But other then the title thing. She has nothing to apologise for. Maddox does. Apart from the title thing which is clearly disrespectful.
> 
> Nothing worthy here. This diddnt occur last week. It occurred over 5 years ago. I don't see WWE firing Paige. No one outside Pro Wrestling fans give a shit about this. Most likely just let her contract expire. Then just never come back. She's still young. 26. She's not a fully formed adult clearly. Who knows maybe 5-10 years from now this may fade away.


Abortion at 16? Threesome with your co-workers? Lmao she a hoe. I don't know why people are white knighting Paige, she's seems like the classical chav with daddy issues. Also lol at the white knights making fun of people who call her a hoe, is it really wrong for a male to not wan't a partner who has been slammed by every Tom, Dick and Harry. I can't imagine all the STD's down there.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn the leaks MVP. 
Paige the worst, showed the most but looks awful in bed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Lillian Garcia's was easily the best by far :mj


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

i have it looked all day anything new in the last 16 hours


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> I get why some are calling Paige a ho. But she really isint. From all the content. They seem to interrelate. She diddnt sleep with anyone when Maddox wasent involved. Paige is not a ho. She was the victim of a very abusive relationship. She was a brain dead bitch. To let this shit be recorded. But other then the title thing. She has nothing to apologise for. Maddox does. Apart from the title thing which is clearly disrespectful.
> 
> Nothing worthy here. This diddnt occur last week. It occurred over 5 years ago. I don't see WWE firing Paige. No one outside Pro Wrestling fans give a shit about this. Most likely just let her contract expire. Then just never come back. She's still young. 26. She's not a fully formed adult clearly. Who knows maybe 5-10 years from now this may fade away.


Paige is a dirty skank ho and Brad Maddox is a pathetic cuck. Why would Paige keep sex tapes of herself on her phone when she's supposedly engaged to Del Rio?

She's most likely a walking STD and now she's an embarrassment to the entire industry.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Randy Lahey said:


> Paige is a dirty skank ho and Brad Maddox is a pathetic cuck. Why would Paige keep sex tapes of herself on her phone when she's supposedly engaged to Del Rio?
> 
> She's most likely a walking STD and now she's an embarrassment to the entire industry.


... and Xavier?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Kaitlyn has had the best nudes so far. *_


Bruh.. Her body is


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*So Victoria nudes are beginning to leak. Holy shit. kada *


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Alberto's gotta be having second thoughts about marrying this skank. Why continue being with someone who nobody respects and everyone laughs at? Paige's life will continue to spiral down the toilet. I could actually understand her getting heavily into drugs now. Why even bother doing porn? We've already seen plenty for free and much of it was pretty boring. The only thing in life she's good for is to allow somebody to use her face as a toilet.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So Victoria nudes are beginning to leak. Holy shit. kada *


Where ?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> Alberto's gotta be having second thoughts about marrying this skank. Why continue being with someone who nobody respects and everyone laughs at? Paige's life will continue to spiral down the toilet. I could actually understand her getting heavily into drugs now. Why even bother doing porn? We've already seen plenty for free and much of it was pretty boring. The only thing in life she's good for is to allow somebody to use her face as a toilet.


You're an asshole.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



3ku1 said:


> I get why some are calling Paige a ho. But she really isint. From all the content. They seem to interrelate. She diddnt sleep with anyone when Maddox wasent involved. Paige is not a ho. She was the victim of a very abusive relationship. She was a brain dead bitch. To let this shit be recorded. But other then the title thing. She has nothing to apologise for. Maddox does. Apart from the title thing which is clearly disrespectful.
> 
> Nothing worthy here. This diddnt occur last week. It occurred over 5 years ago. I don't see WWE firing Paige. No one outside Pro Wrestling fans give a shit about this. Most likely just let her contract expire. Then just never come back. She's still young. 26. She's not a fully formed adult clearly. Who knows maybe 5-10 years from now this may fade away.


What about the NXT title pic? She should apologise for that to everyone involved with NXT. And what about Woods? Actually this caught a lot of unwanted attention from outside the wrestling world. Come on, you can't be this naive. 26 not a fully formed adult? :lmao :lmao Good joke.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where ?


*There's a thread on 420chan's /sa/ board that has all the pics, including the Paige,
Summer Rae, Allie & Kaitlyn pics/webms.

Oh, I can also PM them to you.*


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So....The Victoria pics are pretty nice.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Fuck off leaking Victoria. She ain't the lady to mess with!

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn's Nicole Bass with a pretty face. If you're into that sort of thing, why not just go all the way and try a man?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *There's a thread on 420chan's /sa/ board that has all the pics, including the Paige,
> Summer Rae, Allie & Kaitlyn pics/webms.
> 
> Oh, I can also PM them to you.*


I'd like some pm's. Please?


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> Alberto's gotta be having second thoughts about marrying this skank. Why continue being with someone who nobody respects and everyone laughs at? Paige's life will continue to spiral down the toilet. I could actually understand her getting heavily into drugs now. Why even bother doing porn? We've already seen plenty for free and much of it was pretty boring. The only thing in life she's good for is to allow somebody to use her face as a toilet.


Extremely harsh, but all undeniably true. Paige is a human cum rag. It's clear she's headed down the Chyna/Sunny path of depravity. Alberto's hit it, and now it's time he splits it.

Her slimy, white trash parents did a horrible job raising her.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hearing Victoria shit is fake. Velvet Sky has a nude though.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Didn't Victoria's nude.I heard Melina is also coming up


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



IDidPaige said:


> Kaitlyn's Nicole Bass with a pretty face. If you're into that sort of thing, why not just go all the way and try a man?



How did Kaitlyn's body look anything like this in those pictures?









Sorry people have different tastes, some people like fit girls not twigs like a AJ Lee or ok bodies like Paige.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Ok. Those Victoria nudes are DEFINITELY real.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I don't think many people here are impressed by the body of Paige but I think Becky and Sasha would also have the same body


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Melina

:focus


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> I don't think many people here are impressed by the body of Paige but I think Becky and Sasha would also have the same body


Becky's ass is 100x better than Paige. She is much hotter in general as well. I don't think Sasha is attractive at all, though.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Doubt Alberto cares about any of this. Probably did it all himself first date. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:sodone :sodone :sodone

Paige is one smelly trashy BITCH :dead3


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Melina nudes also released.She's a goddess in front of Paige


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Does Melina have a vagina left ? Or does she have a maid that comes round each week with an extractor?

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## JoseChung (Jan 9, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Glad to see things are cooling down. If she ever returns to the fed it'll be interesting to see how the other divas treat her. I've heard she was a bit if a stuck up bitch with the whole "I'm old skool, wresting royalty, a ring general" etc and used it to run down other women and keep them in their place.

At least now we know she's definitely old skool in some ways...


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Curiosity killed the cat....


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wish there were some Emma nudes. Pretty sure she sent a few to Zack.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

can someone PM with Melina and Victorias ones? you know for research only


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just_one said:


> can someone PM with Melina and Victorias ones? you know for research only


Go to nudewwedivas.com


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Actually Melina has over 30 pics released and some of them are contrasting


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

We all need a haven, a sanctuary, a place to hide, a place to escape, a place to dream and hope, a place where the darkness won't seem so frightening. So it is written, so it shall come to pass. But for some the darkness is a relentless enemy that cannot be eluded. And once the darkness senses your fear, once it senses your pain, it is never far behind. I can empathize with these people. I can understand their futilly, I can feel their hopelessness. I feel their pain.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Well, those Melina leaks :damn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn was only topless so no biggie but summer should stop lying and just admit that it's her.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Per Meltzer apparently Paige is safe with WWE. Whether you beleive that or not.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Meltzer says shes safe for now, since no sponsor has asked WWE to do anything yet. But that could change, so who knows.

In all this commotion, did anyone hear from that islesfan guy? The one who was obsessed with Paige and thought she was a queen who could do no wrong?

I wonder how hes taking this.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Meltzer says shes safe for now, since no sponsor has asked WWE to do anything yet. But that could change, so who knows.
> 
> In all this commotion, did anyone hear from that islesfan guy? The one who was obsessed with Paige and thought she was a queen who could do no wrong?
> 
> I wonder how hes taking this.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

WWE should stop feeding the ego of that slut


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Melina and Victoria nudes. :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just a reminder: Hulk Hogan, the most legendary WWE superstar of all time, was fired and erased within hours of his leaked audio tapes, leaked without his permission, and no mercy has been shown even 2 years later.

Several days later now and Paige is still fine.

It seems that Brad Maddox is far from WWE's ultimate cuck - that would be Vince McMahon and Triple H, who for all their money and titles combined, bend down and expose their anuses to the liberal elite and advertisers without a second thought. The liberals tell the WWE who to fire, and who to defend, and they obey like the bottom-feeding trash bacteria that they are. 

The "King of Kings," everybody.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Meltzer says shes safe for now, since no sponsor has asked WWE to do anything yet. But that could change, so who knows.
> 
> In all this commotion, did anyone hear from that islesfan guy? The one who was obsessed with Paige and thought she was a queen who could do no wrong?
> 
> I wonder how hes taking this.


Crying while fapping to the pics probably


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Just a reminder: Hulk Hogan, the most legendary WWE superstar of all time, was fired and erased within hours of his leaked audio tapes, leaked without his permission, and no mercy has been shown even 2 years later.
> 
> Several days later now and Paige is still fine.
> 
> ...


Hogan deserved every bit of it.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige is safe just because of that movie


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

victoria :bjpenn


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Meltzer says shes safe for now, since no sponsor has asked WWE to do anything yet. But that could change, so who knows.
> 
> In all this commotion, did anyone hear from that islesfan guy? The one who was obsessed with Paige and thought she was a queen who could do no wrong?
> 
> I wonder how hes taking this.



I don't think they will fire her outright, they would cop a lot of heat for it. And it won't be because of sponsors. 

I do think that the jizz on the title thing will have angered Vince and Trips because while it's a prop they will view it as disrespect considering to them image is everything. They will just let her contract run out and not re-sign her.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Meh, 2 days later and is hard to fap now to Paige pics and vids. Those leaks lost their charm for me. 

Btw is Paige on suicide watch? I've read somewhere that her mom is concerned about Paige Mental well-being and mentioned something about not wanting to lose her or some shit. 

Part of me thinks that Paige is fine snorting coke with del rio somewhere in Mexico while her parents are over exaggerating on social media.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I keep reading shit abut Maddox being "abusive"....well provide actual PROOF from independant sources to back up this shit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The Melina pictures where better then I thought they would be


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> I keep reading shit about Maddox being "abusive"....well provide actual PROOF from independant sources to back up this shit


That's just lie a Paige mark on this thread made. A woman who was being "abused" wouldn't be smiling at taking cum shots to the face or inserting dildos on her ass telling her man she can't wait until​ he fucks her in the ass again. 

If abuse is what they're worried about then they should go and stop​ Berto since he's most likely the one who would beat Paige in rage fit.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What happened since Paige's facial videos came out? Something new?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

We need more Victoria, the woman today looks better than Paige now, let alone when she was in her prime!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Someone be a gem and PM me the Kaitlyn and Melina leaks pls


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Melina links please unless it is just the old one from a couple years ago


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

In a way I can understand why folks do this sort of thing. Many are away from loved ones for huge amounts of time, so you know show them what they're missing. But on the other hand they have to understand the ramifications of doing so. 

Nothing is private anymore and if you have done such things, they will be found. It's on their own heads. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I get why some are calling Paige a ho. But she really isint. From all the content. They seem to interrelate. She diddnt sleep with anyone when Maddox wasent involved. Paige is not a ho. She was the victim of a very abusive relationship. She was a brain dead bitch. To let this shit be recorded. But other then the title thing. She has nothing to apologise for. Maddox does. Apart from the title thing which is clearly disrespectful.
> 
> Nothing worthy here. This diddnt occur last week. It occurred over 5 years ago. I don't see WWE firing Paige. No one outside Pro Wrestling fans give a shit about this. Most likely just let her contract expire. Then just never come back. She's still young. 26. She's not a fully formed adult clearly. Who knows maybe 5-10 years from now this may fade away.


. 

I'm sorry to say this but No man will want to be with her. She is pretty much damaged goods now..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Melina links please unless it is just the old one from a couple years ago


Go here for this. There's 32 of them! :shocked:



Spoiler: Melina



http://thefappening.so/melina-perez-leaked-32-photos/


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

plz PM all of that stuff. i cant hardly wait to see it


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The amount of neckbeard seed being spilled as a result of these leaks is outrageous. :maury


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ You're making a lot of assumptions about people, sir.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

is there a possibility to see this stuff? if yes, where?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Mother of god.. She's six 6 older than me and I would wreck the hell out of Victoria.. Yo for her age that body is stacked and she has the perfect fuckable dirty milf face... Hole-lee-shit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Didn't even realise the other Paige videos were leaked with the facials. Disappointed. Girl loves to be shot in the face though doesn't she!?










:lol

Sorry if posted.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ That is hilarious. Welp....you reap what you sow, Paige. :shrug


*THIS* is what happens when you record shit and store it on the cloud(or any online service) instead of on a local hard drive. Now EVERYONE(even the Cabbie) knows about you in a most uncomfortably-personal way.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ That is hilarious. Welp....you reap what you sow, Paige. :shrug
> 
> 
> *THIS* is what happens when you record shit and store it on the cloud(or any online service) instead of on a local hard drive. Now EVERYONE(even the Cabbie) knows about you in a most uncomfortably-personal way.


You realize that someone had to break the law for these pics/vids to be shown right?

Stop acting like Paige was asking for this or deserved it in any way.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Mother of god.. She's six 6 older than me and I would wreck the hell out of Victoria.. Yo for her age that body is stacked and she has the perfect fuckable dirty milf face... Hole-lee-shit


Thought milf stood for mother I'd like to fuck. Victoria isn't a mother


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige is a very pornish name along with Xavier Woods and Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just seen Victoria's

:bjpenn


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MMMMD said:


> Just seen Victoria's
> 
> :bjpenn


*These are savage days. We'll look back on this with complete bemusement in about 10 years like "remember that week all the WWE diva nudes got leaked"
*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *These are savage days. We'll look back on this with complete bemusement in about 10 years like "remember that week all the WWE diva nudes got leaked"
> *


More like 10 days.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

As if this thread wasn't already interesting enough, moving it to rants should make it legendary.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Moved to RANTS :banderas

This should be good

Taking off my pants rn


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DA said:


> Moved to RANTS :banderas
> 
> This should be good
> 
> Taking off my pants rn


*You're a fucking spastic. 

THE GLOVES ARE OFF. 

WELCOME TO RANTS. 

ANYTHING GOES NOW BOYS. 

FUCKBOYS. THE LOT OF YOUS. FUCKING COME ON THEN. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:andre


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



seabs said:


> *You're a fucking spastic.
> 
> THE GLOVES ARE OFF.
> 
> ...


YOU WANNA GO?????????


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

addlin


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Therapy said:


> Kaitlyn is the real MVP of the leaks.. Dat body is a work of art












those nudes were the holy water for my eyes


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Where are my fucking Bayley nudes REEEEEEEE


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

those new nudes are glorious......ive waited years for melina nude


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...o-update-they-were-drunk-19.html#post64368473

Called it a few months back.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Good to know my girls Alexa, Becky, Shasha, Charlotte and Bayley clean :hunter


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



dashing_man said:


> Good to know my girls Alexa, Becky, Shasha, Charlotte and Bayley clean :hunter



I can tell Charlotte is a dirty, dirty whore.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Lmaooooo at the NXT cumshot...Christ what were they thinking


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:focus


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What a horrible year for Paige. 

- First she loses clean to Dana Brooke
-Gets a bad neck injury
-Gets Suspended 
-Gets Suspended again(illegal substance, not a prescription drug)
-Boyfriend gets stabbed and beats up someone who was just talking to Paige.
-Now gets multiple sex tapes leaked and pictures.

All that's left now is her getting fired and The Rock's movie about her family gets scrapped. What a fall from grace in such a short time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



komba said:


> You realize that someone had to break the law for these pics/vids to be shown right?
> 
> Stop acting like Paige was asking for this or deserved it in any way.


EDIT : Oh! This was moved to rants? Good. Now I can say this :



Shut The Fuck Up, White Knight! 

I wasn't saying she was asking for it or deserved it. I was saying that she should've been more careful.

No need to get your panties in a twist.


And why don't you stop acting like you didn't look at her nudes, you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I've been meaning to rip my dick off to the Kaitlyn pics and the Paige videos (and now with all these Melina nudes, oh boy), but one of my flatmateshas the terrible habit of coming up unannounced to my bedroom and opens the door without knocking. I've tried countless times to tell him not to do that shit, but the motherfucker just "forgets" every single time. Can't jerk off in peace in these conditions man, gotta wait for the next weekend. Fuck.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I hope she's ready to fight entire Internet and IWC. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843988721087188992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843989519271628800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843990019773812741


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



LucasXXII said:


> Photos and videos shot on a smartphone are personal properties and should not be spread online without consent. Paige didn't post them online herself, the leaker did. Yes, in a personal sense she should be more careful and she should know that it could be made public, just like a rape victim should know better than spending time with her new male friend alone in her house at midnight, but that doesn't justify the crime itself, and it's ridiculous to suggest that the victim is even just as wrong as the criminal. In ideal situations she should be free to shoot sex videos of herself whenever she wants not having to worry about them being leaked.


You're speaking to brain dead morons, which is 85-90% of this forum, you would literally have better results speaking to the wall, it can't reply with brainless nonsense. Save yourself the energy, time and effort and just use the ignore function, it's a necessity in a cesspool like this.

It's not directed at the person you responded to in that post, LucasXXII, more of a general heads up.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Just a reminder: Hulk Hogan, the most legendary WWE superstar of all time, was fired and erased within hours of his leaked audio tapes, leaked without his permission, and no mercy has been shown even 2 years later.
> 
> Several days later now and Paige is still fine.
> 
> ...


It wasn't the sex tape that got him erased from WWE. It was his racial tirade during it that did him in. You see Paige has sex with a black man while her white boyfriend filmed it. So they call that racial harmony.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Brie Wyatt said:


> I can tell Charlotte is a dirty, dirty whore.


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Part of me thinks that Paige is fine snorting coke with del rio somewhere in Mexico while her parents are over exaggerating on social media.



The endless amount of contradiction and idiocy in this comment is bind boggling, if you have a functioning one.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'll just add my two cents here : posting nudes on the cloud when you're famous (especially after what happened last time with the Fappening) is just like walking into a bad neighborhood wearing a mini-skirt and a low-cut shirt. 

It's your choice, your life, it should be fine, but it's dangerous and you know it.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Martins said:


> I've been meaning to rip my dick off to the Kaitlyn pics and the Paige videos (and now with all these Melina nudes, oh boy), but one of my flatmateshas the terrible habit of coming up unannounced to my bedroom and opens the door without knocking. I've tried countless times to tell him not to do that shit, but the motherfucker just "forgets" every single time. Can't jerk off in peace in these conditions man, gotta wait for the next weekend. Fuck.


Buy a lock or a doorstop or both lol :nerd:


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This pic of Melina is photo shopped. That's not a strippers pole. It's Bautista's dick.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> Alberto's gotta be having second thoughts about marrying this skank. Why continue being with someone who nobody respects and everyone laughs at? Paige's life will continue to spiral down the toilet. I could actually understand her getting heavily into drugs now. Why even bother doing porn? We've already seen plenty for free and much of it was pretty boring. The only thing in life she's good for is to allow somebody to use her face as a toilet.





MontyCora said:


> You're an asshole.


Yeah, I guess. An honest asshole though. When something someone chooses to do to themselves devalues them to that level of stupidity and humiliation I won't let their suffering get in the way of me having a good laugh over it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



foc said:


> I hope she's ready to fight entire Internet and IWC.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843988721087188992
> ...


Is it wise for her to send out a tweet like this with the hackers more than likely reading it and therefore putting a target on her back? :shrug


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I'll just add my two cents here : posting nudes on the cloud when you're famous (especially after what happened last time with the Fappening) is just like walking into a bad neighborhood wearing a mini-skirt and a low-cut shirt.
> 
> It's your choice, your life, it should be fine, but it's dangerous and you know it.


*These videos are all certainly from pre-fappening times, to be fair.*


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Someone link me the Melina, Summer Rae and Victoria pics?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



> Taking off my pants rn


Keep those hands where we can see them :nash


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Watch it, Big Kev! You'll tear your quad again. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Martins said:


> I've been meaning to rip my dick off to the Kaitlyn pics and the Paige videos (and now with all these Melina nudes, oh boy), but one of my flatmateshas the terrible habit of coming up unannounced to my bedroom and opens the door without knocking. I've tried countless times to tell him not to do that shit, but the motherfucker just "forgets" every single time. Can't jerk off in peace in these conditions man, gotta wait for the next weekend. Fuck.


Ever thought maybe he wants to see your dick?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



LucasXXII said:


> Photos and videos shot on a smartphone are personal properties and should not be spread online without consent. Paige didn't post them online herself, the leaker did. Yes, in a personal sense she should be more careful and she should know that it could be made public, just like a rape victim should know better than spending time with her new male friend alone in her house at midnight, but that doesn't justify the crime itself, and it's ridiculous to suggest that the victim is even just as wrong as the criminal. In ideal situations she should be free to shoot sex videos of herself whenever she wants not having to worry about them being leaked.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Did you really just compare a rape situation to someone who willingly had sex, agreed to have it filmed, and it was leaked?

I'm dying to know if that was sarcasm or if you're just really, really stupid.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Kaitlyn's leak is the only good one out of this lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What I don't get is that Paige admitted that she was hacked, so that means she had the videos, why would she keep those videos? Didn't she had like at least 3 relationships since Maddox? Isn't just a bit weird still having sex videos with someone you haven't been involved for at least 2 years, if not more?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cashmere said:


> Kaitlyn's leak is the only good one out of this lol.


Melina's leak is good as well


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> Melina's leak is good as well


If you scribble a sharpie over her face, then I guess :mj


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JustAName said:


> The endless amount of contradiction and idiocy in this comment is bind boggling, if you have a functioning one.



Where's the contradiction? Have you read anything the Knights has been posting?

Please point it out.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cashmere said:


> If you scribble a sharpie over her face, then I guess :mj


I'm not scribbling a mustache and beard on her face, Cashmere. Your fantasies do not apply to all of us. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

No need to Sharpie Melina. Her face has just been doused in 44 tons of Virgin semen. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



foc said:


> I hope she's ready to fight entire Internet and IWC.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843988721087188992


Who is this and does she have nudes :mj


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cashmere said:


> Kaitlyn's leak is the only good one out of this lol.


Depends if you're just talking about the wrestling ones..

Jillian Murray.. :Tripslick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gainn said:


> Depends if you're just talking about the wrestling ones..
> 
> *Jillian Murray*.. :Tripslick


Those have been the best of Fappening 2.0, and I don't even know that girl lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I have an honest question. Did this thread get moved on a general basis that it needs to die?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ so long as leaks exist.....Nope.

Perhaps it's better to change the title of this thread to "ALL Divas Leaks 2017" or something like that.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



zrc said:


> Ever thought maybe he wants to see your dick?


Yes. :side:


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Still waiting for that 'girls of wrestlingforum.com' leak.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> What I don't get is that Paige admitted that she was hacked, so that means she had the videos, why would she keep those videos? Didn't she had like at least 3 relationships since Maddox? Isn't just a bit weird still having sex videos with someone you haven't been involved for at least 2 years, if not more?


These videos were hacked a long time ago and have been sat on. There have been rumors of this for years. They were probably taken around the time of the original mass celebrity leak.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige's dad is concerned that Paige is suicidal. 



> my last say on the scandal surrounding my daughter I have just spoken to her over facebook and I am worried for her mental health or worse ffs world get a grip she has not killed anyone robbed anyone she was having sex in a private situation between consulting adults and then has been betrayed by some low lifes as her dad I urge people to back off as I say I am very worried for her it will be no good backing her when its too late like many other celebrities who have left us.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843883169187332096


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sorry but the Knights are milking this for everything it's worth. Probably hoping it'll increase tickets to their shows. They're not stupid, they know what they're doing. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



foc said:


> I hope she's ready to fight entire Internet and IWC.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843988721087188992
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:focus :focus :focus

The Real Maddox Story.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is it true Maddox is pretty big? :grin2:


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Miss Sally said:


> Is it true Maddox is pretty big? :grin2:


Bigger than Woods yeah.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Where's the contradiction? Have you read anything the Knights has been posting?
> 
> Please point it out.


If you think ANYONE that needs coke to live their life is doing ok... well just wow then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Miss Sally said:


> Is it true Maddox is pretty big? :grin2:


 I don't usually pay attention to just how big the guy is during things like these, but the breh unleashed a fucking super soaker on paige.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Still waiting for that 'girls of wrestlingforum.com' leak.


You'll be waiting a long time for that :ayoade


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If Xavier grew his pubes his cock would be lost in the Woods. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Yooo does anyone know if someone was recording Brad Maddox recording Woods and Paige lol

So weird but never crossed my mind, maybe they had a tripod or something but it'd so weird that it would be pointed at Brad.

Probably's been answered already not checking 385 pages worth of post though


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone PM me the new link? the old one I had was lost


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gainn said:


> Depends if you're just talking about the wrestling ones..
> 
> Jillian Murray.. :Tripslick





Mordecay said:


> Those have been the best of Fappening 2.0, and I don't even know that girl lol


She was in one of those Wild Things' movies. 


I know you're the one whose leaking this shit @Blackbeard  
Before the feds come knocking on your door, drop those Miesha Tate titty-fucking videos. Don't know what's the hold-up


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Does anyone know if there will be more leaks? I believe there are still 2 more Paige vids left.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Yooo does anyone know if someone was recording Brad Maddox recording Woods and Paige lol
> 
> So weird but never crossed my mind, maybe they had a tripod or something but it'd so weird that it would be pointed at Brad.
> 
> Probably's been answered already not checking 385 pages worth of post though


This is the GREATEST thread in WF. I read it from start to finish. There's some hilarious shit :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Does anyone know if there will be more leaks? I believe there are still 2 more Paige vids left.


* Katie Cassidy
* Emma Watson 
* Amanda Seyfried 
* Rose McGowan 
* Lili Simmons 
* Rhona Mitra
* Summer Rae WWE
* Analeigh Tipton 
* Trieste Kelly Dunn 
* Jillian Murray 
* Natasha Leggero 
* Paige WWE 
* Kaityln WWE 
* Lacey Banghard
* Laura Ponticorvo 
* Sophie Gradon 
* April Love Geary 
* Fergie Duhamel 
* Alyssa Arce
* Maria Kaneliss WWE 
* Elizabeth Ruiz 
* Victoria WWE
* Lake Bell 
* Melina Perez WWE
* Kristanna Loken 
* Kate Micucci

That's the list ( so far ).


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

few more Summer pics released - nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gainn said:


> few more Summer pics released - nothing earth-shattering.


any link to it, for research? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gainn said:


> few more Summer pics released - nothing earth-shattering.


Got a link?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Whoever leaked these started off hard, a few screen grabs of Paige and then BAM! Threesome with Xavier & Brad Maddox

I feel really bad for them, I'm guessing whoever leaked it only released a small clip of it so they can blackmail them with the rest of the video. I don't think the full video will ever see the light of day because they'll probably pay up.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ What's the point, though? Their reps are already ruined. Why should they pay up?


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> What I don't get is that Paige admitted that she was hacked, so that means she had the videos, why would she keep those videos? Didn't she had like at least 3 relationships since Maddox? Isn't just a bit weird still having sex videos with someone you haven't been involved for at least 2 years, if not more?


Maybe Paige kept the videos because she really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ What's the point, though? Their reps are already ruined. Why should they pay up?


*I don't think their rep is ruined at all, look at Seth Rollins. Who ever thinks of his dick pic now? But a full video showing Xavier and Maddox giving Paige the DP treatment is the most extreme celebrity sex tape we've ever heard of.
*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:focus


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Ya know what i find so funny about the whole Xavier thing is, Titus O'Neil gets suspended for 90 days for tugging on Vince's arm in a friendly manner, Chyna was banned from WWE and will likely never go into the HOF because of the vidoes she has out on the internet. 

But Woods is getting no punishment at all for this, you just type in his name in google and right now all you'll see his stuff about his sex tape, yet the guy is just given a free pass, no suspension, not taken off tv, hell he's still gonna be the central host of WM ffs.


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I went through all 387 pages and realized how sad my life is.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Brie Wyatt said:


> I went through all 387 pages and realized how sad my life is.


Quite the contrary, I get a rather perverse sense of satisfaction seeing some of the idiotic responses. Probably more amusing than the actual leaks.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SAMCRO said:


> Ya know what i find so funny about the whole Xavier thing is, Titus O'Neil gets suspended for 90 days for tugging on Vince's arm in a friendly manner, Chyna was banned from WWE and will likely never go into the HOF because of the vidoes she has out on the internet.
> 
> But Woods is getting no punishment at all for this, you just type in his name in google and right now all you'll see his stuff about his sex tape, yet the guy is just given a free pass, no suspension, not taken off tv, hell he's still gonna be the central host of WM ffs.


It pays to stay on the Good side of your Boss. :shrug


Also, the fact that he's the heart and soul of one of the WWE's most entertaining(keyword there) groups also helps Xavier's case. 

Plus, HHH has no beef with Xavier either(unlike Chyna).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SAMCRO said:


> Ya know what i find so funny about the whole Xavier thing is, Titus O'Neil gets suspended for 90 days for tugging on Vince's arm in a friendly manner, Chyna was banned from WWE and will likely never go into the HOF because of the vidoes she has out on the internet.
> 
> But Woods is getting no punishment at all for this, you just type in his name in google and right now all you'll see his stuff about his sex tape, yet the guy is just given a free pass, no suspension, not taken off tv, hell he's still gonna be the central host of WM ffs.


Lets ban people for having sex. :lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Lets ban people for having sex. :lol


Well it does prove hhhs whole speech about the reason Chyna not going into the hof was due to "his children" might googling her name. It proves that its nothing more then the personal beef the wwe has with Chyna.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Well it does prove hhhs whole speech about the reason Chyna not going into the hof was due to "his children" might googling her name. It proves that its nothing more then the personal beef the wwe has with Chyna.


Chyna went into porn and released porn films for people to buy and view

Xavier Woods had sex and someone happened to film it - he never intended for it to be released or did it for profit of any kind. 

It's hardly the same.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Chyna went into porn and released porn films for people to buy and view
> 
> Xavier Woods had sex and someone happened to film it - he never intended for it to be released or did it for profit of any kind.
> 
> It's hardly the same.



Both are on the internet having sex for people to see so it is the same thing in my book. Especially if you look at it from hunters point of view that "children might see it"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Both are on the internet having sex for people to see so it is the same thing in my book. Especially if you look at it from hunters point of view that "children might see it"


Ridiculous. 

Chyna wasn't put in the Hall of Fame BECAUSE she did porn. It's because of some sort of hate they had towards her and probably didn't trust her at her speech if anything. They have convicted rapists and murderers in the Hall of Fame, I doubt they give a shit about a pornstar being in there. Especially considering they gave her a tribute on Raw after she died.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Chyna wasn't put in the Hall of Fame BECAUSE she did porn. It's because of some sort of hate they had towards her and probably didn't trust her at her speech if anything. They have convicted rapists and murderers in the Hall of Fame, I doubt they give a shit about a pornstar being in there. Especially considering they gave her a tribute on Raw after she died.



And thats my point exactly. Just proves its more then Chyna being on the internet nude for "children to see" to her not being in the hof.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *I feel really bad for them*


Nice signature man


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sucks that Hogan, one of the greatest of all time calls someone a bad word and gets erased from all of space and time, yet Paige lets someone jizz on the belt and gets away scot free. 

Doesn't seem right.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Cashmere said:


> * Katie Cassidy
> * Emma Watson
> * Amanda Seyfried
> * Rose McGowan
> ...


They should never have gone after Victoria. The other skanks I expect it, but not her. I hope she fucking destroys the hackers!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mister Abigail said:


> Sucks that Hogan, one of the greatest of all time calls someone a bad word and gets erased from all of space and time, yet Paige lets someone jizz on the belt and gets away scot free.
> 
> Doesn't seem right.


When it Cums crashing down and it hurts inside!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Melina and Victoria have lwaks?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Nice signature man


*Have you watched the video?*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *Have you watched the video?*


You gonna tell me it's a video where you disavow the hacks and feel sympathetic towards the victims, but still make a video with a clickbait title and thumbnail to capitalise on it? :mj


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> You gonna tell me it's a video where you disavow the hacks and feel sympathetic towards the victims, but still make a video with a clickbait title and thumbnail to capitalise on it? :mj


*No, I'm gunna tell you to watch the video before passing comment on it.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *No, I'm gunna tell you to watch the video before passing comment on it.*


Nice try SHILL :ayoade


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Nice try SHILL :ayoade


*You got me, I want people to watch the content I create. I guess I am a shill for my platform*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



zrc said:


> They should never have gone after Victoria. The other skanks I expect it, but not her. I hope she fucking destroys the hackers!


I feel ya. Even though I never found her attractive, she's one of the cool ones.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *I don't think their rep is ruined at all, look at Seth Rollins. Who ever thinks of his dick pic now? But a full video showing Xavier and Maddox giving Paige the DP treatment is the most extreme celebrity sex tape we've ever heard of.
> *


:con2 I can't say that after seeing some clips of the Chuck Berry with a hooker tape.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *I don't think their rep is ruined at all, look at Seth Rollins. Who ever thinks of his dick pic now? But a full video showing Xavier and Maddox giving Paige the DP treatment is the most extreme celebrity sex tape we've ever heard of.
> *


Yeah, but, it's a bit different for guys. It's like OMG A DICK PIC LOLOLOL and then it blows over rather quickly and hardly anyone gives a shit anymore. When it comes to women, it seems people can never forget, nor sometimes forgive, things women do. People will always remember her sex tapes. It doesn't matter that Maddox and Woods were even in it, she will always be the 'star' of the tapes that people wont forget.

You can even find some of the double standard bullshit in some replies here, on the articles about it on facebook, anything related to this situation, anywhere. Paige is the one getting shit on and none of the guys. They are looked at as fucking champs, I mean, really? Why is she a slut but the two of them aren't? There are three people involved here, if one is a slut, the other two are as well. They participated in this as much as she did. 

Again, things are different when it comes to women.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I do find it odd Paige kept those videos after all this time even after having multiple boyfriends after Maddox, i mean i don't see the point in hanging on to old video's of you fucking your ex after you already have a new relationship with someone else. I mean wouldn't any of you be pissed if you found out your gf/husband/wife was keeping old video's of themselves fucking their exes?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> And thats my point exactly. Just proves its more then Chyna being on the internet nude for "children to see" to her not being in the hof.


1) She did porn for money. PArt of that porn includes her helping direct and act in a scene where stephanie fucks Vince, and she makes Stephanie eat her out. She would go on to do a Royal Rumble parody. 

2) She accused HHH of beating her. She accused Waltman of beating her. Then she thought it best to go at Piper's funeral running up them screaming she was sorry, she lied, she didn't mean it, etc at a fucking funeral

3) She made a mockery of herself showing up at WWE HQ and actually going inside with her own film crew trying to talk to Vince and Hunter w/o even an invite or being scheduled. 

4) She was just out right a fuck up, a mental fuck up. WWE paid for her rehab which she walked out on. VH1 paid for a rehab which she walked out of. She was offered rehab again by WWE before she died yet turned them down because she wanted to go on a celeb plastic surgery show to get more work done and ultimately overdosed. 

Chyna was a fuck up, and she spent less time being sober for spurts than Hall ever did. They knew Hall could be clean and get clean, even if he falls off a wagon , he always gets back on it. They knew Hall would not embarass the company with a mic. Chyna is a fuck up and you don't give her a live mic to say what she wants or put her on a stage full of people when she is more likely to tear her clothes off and do something stupid than actually say thank you and be civilized or respectable for 5 mins


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, but, it's a bit different for guys. It's like OMG A DICK PIC LOLOLOL and then it blows over rather quickly and hardly anyone gives a shit anymore. When it comes to women, it seems people can never forget, nor sometimes forgive, things women do. People will always remember her sex tapes. It doesn't matter that Maddox and Woods were even in it, she will always be the 'star' of the tapes that people wont forget.
> 
> You can even find some of the *double standard bullshit* in some replies here, on the articles about it on facebook, anything related to this situation, anywhere. Paige is the one getting shit on and none of the guys. They are looked at as fucking champs, I mean, really? Why is she a slut but the two of them aren't? There are three people involved here, if one is a slut, the other two are as well. They participated in this as much as she did.
> 
> *Again, things are different when it comes to women.*



Please don't talk about double standards. Women today have way more advantages over Men then they did 50 years ago. Today, it's almost like it's a crime to be a man now. 


Anyway, I don't want to really get into this. All I will say is that all parties in this situation are at fault : Paige and Maddox for doing this vid, and Xavier for taking part in it. 

Should've never been recorded in the first place, PERIOD.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SAMCRO said:


> I do find it odd Paige kept those videos after all this time even after having multiple boyfriends after Maddox, i mean i don't see the point in hanging on to old video's of you fucking your ex after you already have a new relationship with someone else. I mean wouldn't any of you be pissed if you found out your gf/husband/wife was keeping old video's of themselves fucking their exes?


she probably didn't keep them, even if you delete something it never stays gone, even if you delete a post on this website, it can be found, hackers can find anything they want if they look hard enough, and when it comes to icloud, thats forever, you can delete something all you want but if somebody really wants to see it bad enough, it can be found, 

i doubt Paige ever meant fror any of this to come out, and if i remember correctly, a few months ago there was a report that Del Rio's car got broken into and a laptop was stolen, may not of been del rio, could have been another wwe star but i know somebody fairly recently had a laptop stolen and they were connected to paige.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Funny thing is Kelly was billed as an exhibitionist, did strip teases in front of thousands, got around, yet hasn't had this shit leaked because she has too much sense


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, but, it's a bit different for guys. It's like OMG A DICK PIC LOLOLOL and then it blows over rather quickly and hardly anyone gives a shit anymore. When it comes to women, it seems people can never forget, nor sometimes forgive, things women do. People will always remember her sex tapes. It doesn't matter that Maddox and Woods were even in it, she will always be the 'star' of the tapes that people wont forget.
> 
> You can even find some of the double standard bullshit in some replies here, on the articles about it on facebook, anything related to this situation, anywhere. Paige is the one getting shit on and none of the guys. They are looked at as fucking champs, I mean, really? Why is she a slut but the two of them aren't? There are three people involved here, if one is a slut, the other two are as well. They participated in this as much as she did.
> 
> Again, things are different when it comes to women.


Women shouldn't complain about double standards so long as they are willing to accept all the privileges that come with their gender. Life isn't fair, but overall, women have it easier than men and are held to a higher standards. For every woman like you who is willing to give up her benefits & encourage equality, there are 10 more who wouldn't and who would still get on their knees & suck dick.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SAMCRO said:


> I do find it odd Paige kept those videos after all this time even after having multiple boyfriends after Maddox, i mean i don't see the point in hanging on to old video's of you fucking your ex after you already have a new relationship with someone else. I mean wouldn't any of you be pissed if you found out your gf/husband/wife was keeping old video's of themselves fucking their exes?


Depends on if they have improved their technique. Every pornstar starts out as a casting couch newbie.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Also does anybody remember a few months back, didn't del rio have his car broken into and a laptop was stolen? i know that happened to somebody within WWE connected to Paige, coulda been Alicia Foxx, and considering how much fox and paige hung around each other on total diva's (remember when they helped the gay fan come out to his family), i always felt like they had a different type of bond, and i could easily see Fox having those video's on her laptop, surprised none of her nudes got leaked, she seems like the type that is promiscuous enough to take those types of photo's, idk about sexual video's tho, maybe to a boyfriend, everybody does that, but, who knows, maybe thjats where all this came from


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Alicia Fox flicking her bean to the threesome video. :trips5


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;66426969 said:


> Women shouldn't complain about double standards so long as they are willing to accept all the privileges that come with their gender. Life isn't fair, but overall, women have it easier than men and are held to a higher standards. For every woman like you who is willing to give up her benefits & encourage equality, there are 10 more who wouldn't and who would still get on their knees & suck dick.





glenwo2 said:


> Please don't talk about double standards. Women today have way more advantages over Men then they did 50 years ago. Today, it's almost like it's a crime to be a man now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to really get into this. All I will say is that all parties in this situation are at fault : Paige and Maddox for doing this vid, and Xavier for taking part in it.
> ...


:lmao

When did I say men DIDN'T have it harder? I am not one of those dumb feminists, and I think equality is fucking stupid when it comes to certain shit, like these dumb bitches who want to play in men's sports and whine it's 'sexist' and shit when they are denied, like, really, unless a woman is built like Chyna and the likes, a woman will get annihilated by a man, it's just the way things are. Men and women were built physically, and emotionally, different, for the most part, and these dumb cunts with their pitchforks need to realize that.

I am just saying that there are certain situations where, yes, men will get it hard (LOL), but, it doesn't always last nearly as long as if it's a woman. The word 'slut' is passed around so easily when things of sexual nature involving a woman happen, but, how many people have shit on Punk for sleeping with pretty much every female in wrestling? Paige fucks two guys at once and she's a fucking slut, but, Punk (and I love Punk, so this shit is hard to say) throws his hot dog in every bun, yet, who even makes a deal out of it? 

I think in general, Paige has nothing to worry about, popularity wise, as I think this will help her more than hurt her, but, she will still be a 'slut' to many.

I wouldn't get on my knees and suck a bunch of dick, I work a 'man's job' and enjoy it, however, as said, I also don't believe in equality in all situations, so, I actually don't encourage it, I think it depends on the situation at hand in that regard.

FYI, I STAND FIRM for men to get treated equally in situations. My parents divorced when I was 13, my younger brother was 12. I chose to stay with my dad and my brother went with my mom. My dad had to pay her support and alimony, while my dad got fuck all for having me. It was just the way things were then. The courts would always do that shit. My mom moved from place to place, living in apartments and townhouses, while my dad had me and retained the house, so he had to pay much more than her for living costs, yet, got nothing for providing for a kid as a single parent. Now, fathers are getting more respect for these things than they did back when I was a kid, but, there is still a struggle there, so, please, don't think just because I have a pussy, I think we should be treated any better, or think we are higher than anyone else, I actually fucking hate that shit. I grew up, and still am, a 'tomboy' by nature, as I have two brothers and no sisters, always had many more male friends than female, as I hate the drama bitches bring with them, have always been in to 'guy stuff'....I love being a woman, but, I don't want to be treated special because of what's between my legs. I hate women like that.

It's just a fact that there are times women will be treated different than men.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So I was told there are some photos of Melina getting a facial with her tongue sticking out and this is what I found.










GOTCHA!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> Alicia Fox flicking her bean to the threesome video. :trips5


Now that is worth seeing. Girl has been there 10 years and that black ain't cracked.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I don't think Victoria is much of a looker but I bet she gives a good strong head job and would practically siphon your kidneys out through your pee-pee hole.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> Alicia Fox flicking her bean to the threesome video. :trips5


Did I miss anything?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> When did I say men DIDN'T have it harder? I am not one of those dumb feminists, and I think equality is fucking stupid when it comes to certain shit, like these dumb bitches who want to play in men's sports and whine it's 'sexist' and shit when they are denied, like, really, unless a woman is built like Chyna and the likes, a woman will get annihilated by a man, it's just the way things are. Men and women were built physically, and emotionally, different, for the most part, and these dumb cunts with their pitchforks need to realize that.
> 
> ...


Yea, again, all of that is just a stigma as a woman you either need to learn to deal with or simply don't put yourself in such a position. A man doesn't get shit for sleeping with a bunch of women, but he does for not sleeping with enough. Women are held to a higher standard, plain & simple. I consider myself a feminist to some extent, because honestly, if tomorrow, all women decide they'll never have sex again, I'll rejoice, because honestly, I feel like men are far too much slave to their desires, and while women have the power to, they really only encourage such behavior, yet wonder why men treat them like crap.

Actually, I'm glad you brought this up, since I have a recent story appropriate to this. Cause I met this chick only a few weeks back. We were pretty much opposites. She was the outgoing type; lots of friends, a few exes, likes bad boys, etc. Me, I have pretty much no friends, 1 or 2 exes & I try to be good. Overall, it was the type of situation where a guy like me would get played if I didn't know the game as good as I do. We hooked up in no time at all, fooled around, she wanted to have sex, I refused (again I hate being a slave to my desire + I felt she deserved better), also didn't go down on her (did that shit once out of curiosity, enjoyed it, but never again). We were pretty much cool with our arrangement as friends with benefits to the point that I called her easy & a slut and she called me a virgin & she teased me for being a bit easy myself (since I couldn't stop myself from going to 3rd base with her), and we were both cool with it.

Fast forward today & we don't even talk anymore because she's mad at me for turning up the heat. My name calling got worst (legit told her she was only good for sucking my dick), and eventually she couldn't handle the reality. Started talking about how she was easy because she really liked me. I mean honestly, I would have dated her if I actually believed that shit, cause I'm the type of person who falls easily, so yea, I really liked her, but I needed her to own up to the person she was. She couldn't.

So yea, seriously, as a woman you need to either learn to deal with that shit or don't put yourself in that situation to begin with. I say this as a guy who could easily get shitted on for not getting enough ass. But I learned how to preserve my dignity, so in instances where I run into chicks like the one in my story, before I started to feel shit for likin a chick who never really liked me, she felt bad for being easy. Makes me a bit of a dick, yes, but we both have stigmas against us, but I learned to own up to that & not let anyone use it against me, while she, in spite of me encouraging her to do the same so that we can be together, couldn't. Right now she considers me more a dick than the 3 or 4 other guys who just fucked her without giving a shit, just because I'm the one who was real with her.

The entire experience & this Paige leak just made me hate humanity even more as I realized how submissive women still are to this day, cause despite knowing it's a powerplay by men, most women are still willing to get down on their knees & suck dick like some goddamn dog & video themselves doing it, that men are weak & humanity in general is just a bunch of weak, indulgent, idiots all running away from their problems, failing to coexist without drama, yet incapable of being independent.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



the44boz said:


> So I was told there are some photos of Melina getting a facial with her tongue sticking out and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still hotter than anything from the Paige leaks.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Did I miss anything?


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Honestly Paige's life is *over*. It's only a matter of time till her man finds another woman. One that is actually good in bed and have hot body.

This girl has no point in continuing on. Every time people see her, they will point at her and yell obscenities. 

Some may follow her only to pull out their phones and play the sex tapes. She needs to go into hiding far away from the public, where her porn videos are.

Paige is DONE!!!


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Honestly Paige's life is *over*. It's only a matter of time till her man finds another woman. One that is actually good in bed and have hot body.
> 
> This girl has no point in continuing on. Every time people see her, they will point at her and yell obscenities.
> 
> ...


it'll pass


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> Alicia Fox flicking her bean to the threesome video. :trips5


:shockedpunk, you got the hookup breh. or is this just you being you.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The awkward moment Alberto asks for a three way and Paige thinks it's another woman, but turns out to be Mark Henry!










Somebody gonna get their clit split!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ That's a pretty damn scary pic.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, but, it's a bit different for guys. It's like OMG A DICK PIC LOLOLOL and then it blows over rather quickly and hardly anyone gives a shit anymore. When it comes to women, it seems people can never forget, nor sometimes forgive, things women do. People will always remember her sex tapes. It doesn't matter that Maddox and Woods were even in it, she will always be the 'star' of the tapes that people wont forget.
> 
> You can even find some of the double standard bullshit in some replies here, on the articles about it on facebook, anything related to this situation, anywhere. Paige is the one getting shit on and none of the guys. They are looked at as fucking champs, I mean, really? Why is she a slut but the two of them aren't? There are three people involved here, if one is a slut, the other two are as well. They participated in this as much as she did.
> 
> Again, things are different when it comes to women.


*I completely agree that it's a different thing between men and women but I still would argue that her reputation isn't ruined. For sure, it may be but I think it will certainly pass with time. Unless you're a politician, a sex scandal isn't likely to ruin you.*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Honestly Paige's life is *over*. It's only a matter of time till her man finds another woman. One that is actually good in bed and have hot body.
> 
> This girl has no point in continuing on. Every time people see her, they will point at her and yell obscenities.
> 
> ...


Paige needs to face the music soon..


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can't find the Melina & Kaitlyn ones?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm gonna get my hopes up and say we get another leak on friday or before Monday at the latest.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ashley678 said:


> no clue but this pic was already spoken bout on here last year lol
> 
> and again this is the pic everyone is tlaking about and its a *year old*





glenwo2 said:


> Yep. Weird. :lol
> 
> Guess she might have a Foot Fetish.
> 
> Which means to all the guys here : "WASH YOUR DAMN FEET!!!" :lol


Do you know what this picture looks like to me? She's just been pissing about shaving some guys legs and that's what it is.

It doesn't even look like a foot fetish, I don't think that's whipped cream or anything. Looks like shaving foam lol 

Or is it .... one of those mysteries


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



JafarMustDie said:


> Can't find the Melina & Kaitlyn ones?


Celebdjihad



What is this Alicia Fox thing some guys mentionned here ?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ Gesundheit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, but, it's a bit different for guys. It's like OMG A DICK PIC LOLOLOL and then it blows over rather quickly and hardly anyone gives a shit anymore. When it comes to women, it seems people can never forget, nor sometimes forgive, things women do. People will always remember her sex tapes. It doesn't matter that Maddox and Woods were even in it, she will always be the 'star' of the tapes that people wont forget.
> 
> You can even find some of the double standard bullshit in some replies here, on the articles about it on facebook, anything related to this situation, anywhere. Paige is the one getting shit on and none of the guys. They are looked at as fucking champs, I mean, really? Why is she a slut but the two of them aren't? There are three people involved here, if one is a slut, the other two are as well. They participated in this as much as she did.
> 
> Again, things are different when it comes to women.


I agree with you 95% 

The 5% that disagrees with me beleives that this man :focus will never be able to live it down :focus

NOBODY FORGETS A GOOD CUCKING


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

lol i bet 60% of you are overweight, fat, and stupid as hell, and can't get pussy, so you all sit there and jack your dicks off over NUDE WWE divas, you guys make me sick, you guys are so disrespectful its not even funny, i hope anyone that thinks invading privacy is good, dies and goes to hell !!!


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



jeremystcyr said:


> lol i bet 60% of you are overweight, fat, and stupid as hell, and can't get pussy, so you all sit there and jack your dicks off over NUDE WWE divas, you guys make me sick, you guys are so disrespectful its not even funny, i hope anyone that thinks invading privacy is good, dies and goes to hell !!!


Why you jelly?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



jeremystcyr said:


> lol i bet 60% of you are overweight, fat, and stupid as hell, and can't get pussy, so you all sit there and jack your dicks off over NUDE WWE divas, you guys make me sick, you guys are so disrespectful its not even funny, i hope anyone that thinks invading privacy is good, dies and goes to hell !!!


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Honestly, my favourite was the topless shot of Victoria. As Simply Flawless will testify, I've dug her for years and always wished she'd appear in Playboy after she begged WWE and TNA to let her do it.

As for the illegality.....Part of me feels guilty because they were taken without permission but another part is clearly going to look because curiosity.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

what you think its funny, that divas get invaded of there privacy, what if your overweight girlfriend or boyfriend was invaded, you think it would be cool? what you get your rocks off for a minute over a few videos and pics that was never meant for you? and oh shit!! everyone likes it so its cool, makes me the macho man !! cool as fuck !! *losers!!*, what if someone like me exposed you all? would you like it? expose your sister, your ugly fat mom, and etc? woul you like it and think its cool?

You all are a bunch of retards if you think this is news or even cool, get a life, get a job, government isn't gonna support you forever. #ISupportPaige

"waits on someone to make a sick joke" about videos and pics that was never meant for them, because its what complete losers do right? i am waiting god dammit, prove me the fuck wrong, by doing what i want you to do.

mods go ahead and close this topic, because these fuck bags are worthless.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *I completely agree that it's a different thing between men and women but I still would argue that her reputation isn't ruined. For sure, it may be but I think it will certainly pass with time. Unless you're a politician, a sex scandal isn't likely to ruin you.*



I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread or another one (I think it was another post in this thread), but, even though there will still be people dumping on her, overall, I think she will be fine, and, if anything, this has made her more popular. I can imagine the pop when she returns. Don't think it generally hurt her at all.

Time to make a sex tape :nikki


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Male vaginas, simps, and fake bitches, Paige does not care about you and will not acknowledge you. You will never be Maddox, Xavier, and Alberto to be with and fuck this bitch.

Stop caping and pull your skirt down. Sad as fuck people are shielding a drug induced British thot who can't even fuck in the sack well :ti


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sufferin Succotash said:


> Honestly Paige's life is *over*. It's only a matter of time till her man finds another woman. One that is actually good in bed and have hot body.
> 
> This girl has no point in continuing on. Every time people see her, they will point at her and yell obscenities.
> 
> ...


Absolutely and well said. Paige will eventually be living in a cardboard box crawling out of it a few times a day to yell, "This is my house!" to random passersby.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Paige getting advice from the Pros lol:

@KendraLust
Your beautiful [MENTION=122644]realPaigeWWE don't let anyone make you feel bad for your sexuality! Just keep doing you your a badass!! #GirlPower &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



jeremystcyr said:


> what you think its funny, that divas get invaded of there privacy, what if your overweight girlfriend or boyfriend was invaded, you think it would be cool? what you get your rocks off for a minute over a few videos and pics that was never meant for you? and oh shit!! everyone likes it so its cool, makes me the macho man !! cool as fuck !! *losers!!*, what if someone like me exposed you all? would you like it? expose your sister, your ugly fat mom, and etc? woul you like it and think its cool?
> 
> You all are a bunch of retards if you think this is news or even cool, get a life, get a job, government isn't gonna support you forever. #ISupportPaige
> 
> ...


just as worthless as that XBOX 360 profile in your sig imo


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



jeremystcyr said:


> lol i bet 60% of you are overweight, fat, and stupid as hell, and can't get pussy, so you all sit there and jack your dicks off over NUDE WWE divas, you guys make me sick, you guys are so disrespectful its not even funny, i hope anyone that thinks invading privacy is good, dies and goes to hell !!!


Bet you that hell for us would be hot naked women(and men for some) where we'd screw our brains out for all eternity. >



But yeah...Calm down a little with that attitude. 

Nobody here condones invasion of privacy. 

Kindly step away from the ledge.


Oh I forgot...this is rants so.....F U!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

is #ISupportPaige actually a thing? :ha



glenwo2 said:


> Bet you that hell for us would be hot naked women(and men for some) where we'd screw our brains out for all eternity. >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come' on now, you're right.... this is rants, so use ya grown man voice when insulting another member.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige getting advice from the Pros lol:
> 
> @KendraLust
> Your beautiful [MENTION=122644]realPaigeWWE don't let anyone make you feel bad for your sexuality! Just keep doing you your a badass!! #GirlPower ��


It's been brought up that the only thing left for Paige is to go into porno. The problem is that she is not good at doing the sex. #UsePaigeAsAToilet



Muta said:


> is #ISupportPaige actually a thing? :ha


#I'mWithHer was already taken so they had to come up with a different hashtag for another lost cause.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

White knights are the funniest part of this whole thing


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Porn stars giving her advice. :jericho2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If Paige is a slut so are Woods and Maddox to be fair they agreed to fuck on camera they are just as as much involved as Paige is. And if Woods had a girlfriend at the time then shame on him for being a cheating piece of shit, why should Paige get all the shit there were 2 others involved


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Muta said:


> is #ISupportPaige actually a thing? :ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. I'll do better next time and say "FUCK YOU, YOU WHITE KNIGHT PIECE OF SHIT!" instead. :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Simply Flawless said:


> If Paige is a slut so are Woods and Maddox to be fair they agreed to fuck on camera they are just as as much involved as Paige is. And if Woods had a girlfriend at the time then shame on him for being a cheating piece of shit, why should Paige get all the shit there were 2 others involved



^ I would call them Male Sluts but I think there's another word for them : Gigolos. 

Though I'm not sure if that's the correct term nor if it's an actual insult.


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige getting advice from the Pros lol:
> 
> @KendraLust
> Your beautiful [MENTION=122644]realPaigeWWE don't let anyone make you feel bad for your sexuality! Just keep doing you your a badass!! #GirlPower ��


Wow, getting support from pornstars. That's the nail in the coffin...


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



RippedOnNitro said:


> Wow, getting support from pornstars. That's the nail in the coffin...


Kendra Lust doesn't know the difference between your and you're. Fucking shocking. :heyman6


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Kendra Lust doesn't know the difference between your and you're. Fucking shocking. :heyman6


And she got a bachelor's degree and worked as a nurse for 7 years, too. :lol


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Man, looking back almost a week later, this thread was fun...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Kendra Lust doesn't know the difference between your and you're. Fucking shocking. :heyman6


Cena dick kills your brain apparently :creepytrips


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Man, looking back almost a week later, this thread was fun...


This thread is and always will be LEGEND(not Will Smith). :lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



RippedOnNitro said:


> Wow, getting support from pornstars. That's the nail in the coffin...


She's buddies with Sunny. That should explain a lot.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I know it was last week but I miss when this thread was blowing up. We should have sex tape leaks every month so this ride never needs to end


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> I know it was last week but I miss when this thread was blowing up. We should have sex tape leaks every month so this ride never needs to end


good times.. Definitely one of the most memorable threads I've partaken on the internet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Dear almighty cloud, 

Please gift us (at least) one wwe employee receiving a money shot to the face each month. Preferably one like one shot from Brad "The Super Soaker" Maddox. 

Yours sincerely,
99% of Wrestling Forum. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:focus


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Disappointed this thread never made 500 pages


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

this thread has lost :focus


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



glenwo2 said:


> And she got a bachelor's degree and worked as a nurse for 7 years, too. :lol


She got her degree at Brazzers University?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## NoodFactor (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

this thread should be locked up tbh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sunny posted on facebook that she received via PM from an unknown number some toppless pics of a diva that she didn't want to reveal the name. The only clues she gave were that this diva hasn't had any toppless/nude photoshoot and it isn't Paige. I wonder who could she be


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Sunny lol

:deanfpalm


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

dont tell me its over


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wouldn't trust anything Sunny says as far as I could push her with my piss. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Sunny posted on facebook that she received via PM from an unknown number some toppless pics of a diva that she didn't want to reveal the name. The only clues she gave were that this diva hasn't had any toppless/nude photoshoot and it isn't Paige. I wonder who could she be


*Sunny, likely begging it to stay in the public eye.
*


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Sunny posted on facebook that she received via PM from an unknown number some toppless pics of a diva that she didn't want to reveal the name. The only clues she gave were that this diva hasn't had any toppless/nude photoshoot and it isn't Paige. I wonder who could she be



It's Victoria.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Has anyone checked on Paige recently? I have a feeling Del Rio might OJ a bitch.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



the44boz said:


> It's Victoria.


*There's already Victoria leaks...
*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



NoodFactor said:


> this thread should be locked up tbh


Not yet, there's still a lot of :focus to do


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Has anyone checked on Paige recently? I have a feeling Del Rio might OJ a bitch.


The last thing I know she was in my country with ADR for an indie show and she seemed normal


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

the nude leak of nikki bella real?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



NoodFactor said:


> this thread should be locked up tbh


:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Stop uploading shit to icloud and this shit won't happen. If people gotta take nudes then do it the old way and use a disposable camera. You can't take nudes upload them and then get upset its been hacked. I don't trust ANYTHING online


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

396 fucking pages? WTF!!!

EDIT, make that 397...

EDIT 2, This is nothing compared to Trieste Kelly Dunn's leaked vid... wow.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



just1988 said:


> *There's already Victoria leaks...
> *


All Sunny said is that she got a text showing a topless photo of a WWE diva. She never said if it was a current diva or a past diva. Seeing how she has burned a lot of bridges I don't see which current diva she is friends with other than Natalya and I'm sure if they existed they would've been released by now. If it's a past dive than it would have to be Victoria because they are close friends. But then again Sunny is always full of shit so this could be a ploy for attention. Check out her facebook. She maybe sober but she's definitely no sane.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Man, looking back almost a week later, this thread was fun...


Still is. Be funny when the marriage between Alberto and Paige that was supposed to happen doesn't happen.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This is Paige in 3 years.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Karnivore said:


> 396 fucking pages? WTF!!!
> 
> EDIT, make that 397...
> 
> EDIT 2, This is nothing compared to Trieste Kelly Dunn's leaked vid... wow.


lol..397 pages..well I guess it's time for the thread to fade away..

I did read something about her statement with regards to those leaks..and..looking at the people involved..life goes on in the WWE.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I am missing this thread a lot


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Do you believe in God? 
03-28-2017 12:45 AM
IDidPaige 
You're very stupid and slutty, but kind of cute, so I'll give you a pass.


:lmao


Enjoying science makes me slutty, and the guy who believes in God thinks I'm the stupid one.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This had me laughing so hard, fucking hell, I didn't expect it but apparently they will actually do it, goddamn it Paige, this one is on you :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848193433525248000


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So my thread gets locked, but a thread that directly links to Paige's porn is fully allowed to function.

Oh, and you know how Paige is an innocent victim of a crime? Well, watching her stolen videos (and this is the only thing she is right about)...is part of that crime. 

That's the life of a progressive - you will be first in line to defend feminist/women's rights....just as soon as you are done jacking off to the exact same things Paige doesn't want you to watch and the things she is being victimized over.

Like does the hypocrisy crawl into your collective asses by itself, or do you manually shove it down your own throats?


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> This had me laughing so hard, fucking hell, I didn't expect it but apparently they will actually do it, goddamn it Paige, this one is on you :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848193433525248000


I'm sure those new belts will be created with a type of "stick free" surface


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

R-tard rover shut up ^

What are you doing in this sinful thread 

Gaaawd knows you came in here and exposed yourself to this depravity

And excellent cinematography :focus

Are you a film student or are you in *the industry* yourself

Did brad maddox steal your AVN award with his kubrick-esque :focus skills


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



deepelemblues said:


> R-tard rover shut up ^
> 
> What are you doing in this sinful thread
> 
> ...


careful now, your feminist friends might put you back in your little cuck closet should they find out you've been making light of the precious victim princess.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This dude definitely jealous of big brad maddox

You will never get to do this :focus


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> So my thread gets locked, but a thread that directly links to Paige's porn is fully allowed to function.
> 
> Oh, and you know how Paige is an innocent victim of a crime? Well, watching her stolen videos (and this is the only thing she is right about)...is part of that crime.
> 
> ...


Stop whining, you goddamn fucking pussy.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:lol fucking hell what a drip


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> Stop whining, you goddamn fucking pussy.


A feminist using terms offensive to females to insult others. 

I guess it's what happens when you're seething in rage at your own shit being shoved back in your face - shit clouds the mind, doesn't it?

It's like showing your support for Hillary by voting for Trump.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'm not a feminist, you fucking ******.

Go stick a dick in your mouth and shut the fuck up.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> I'm not a feminist, you fucking ******.
> 
> Go stick a dick in your mouth and shut the fuck up.



"Paige did nothing wrong, all she did was perfectly normal and natural!"

*uses the 'perfectly normal and natural' acts to insult others*

:hmmm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> "Paige did nothing wrong, all she did was perfectly normal and natural!"
> 
> *uses the 'perfectly normal and natural' acts to insult others*
> 
> :hmmm


Paige isn't a man you stupid ******. Taking that dick so deep down your throat you've got brain damage from no oxygen. Good job retard.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> "Paige did nothing wrong, all she did was perfectly normal and natural!"
> 
> *uses the 'perfectly normal and natural' acts to insult others*
> 
> :hmmm



I had a great day outdoors, taking in the fresh air and warm weather, while your ****** ass was sitting here, still angry that your thread was closed because it was a piece of shit, like you are.


You need some vitamin D in your life, and less cock in your mouth and ass.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Other than Paige and Maria denying the leaks has any of the other women come forward and comment about them.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> I had a great day outdoors, taking in the fresh air and warm weather, while your ****** ass was sitting here, still angry that your thread was closed because it was a piece of shit, like you are.
> 
> 
> You need some vitamin D in your life, and less cock in your mouth and ass.


Yeah I doubt that. Your feminist ass would get chained down and castrated if your friends found out you've been using language that is highly offensive to LGBT people. You're a good representation of many people in society though. You act like a progressive libtard in front of others in order to be cool and fit in, and have to swallow the constant excrement they pump down your throat, but are too afraid to say anything against the stream, and that's why you have to come on here to rage with all the "naughty" words your overlords won't allow you to say in real life.

Really accurate picture of the sorry, fake state of society really.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

^ meltdown confirmed

This ****** will never have the :focus of the masters like big brad maddox


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wish people made their meltdowns more of a challenge.

That was probably the easiest of anyone, though. Even Messi took a bit to break. This ****** was right off the bat.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Cat's a feminist and this ridiculousness has nearly 4000 posts. 

What a rollercoaster of hardcore horse shit.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BlueRover said:


> Yeah I doubt that. Your feminist ass would get chained down and castrated if your friends found out you've been using language that is highly offensive to LGBT people. You're a good representation of many people in society though. You act like a progressive libtard in front of others in order to be cool and fit in, and have to swallow the constant excrement they pump down your throat, but are too afraid to say anything against the stream, and that's why you have to come on here to rage with all the "naughty" words your overlords won't allow you to say in real life.
> 
> Really accurate picture of the sorry, fake state of society really.


Hey fucktard, you still haven't explained how Paige/Del Rio is WORSE than the Benoit tragedy. Care to explain yourself?




Oh that's right, you can't.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



GOD OF CUNT said:


> Cat's a feminist and this ridiculousness has nearly 4000 posts.
> 
> What a rollercoaster of hardcore horse shit.


:focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus :focus


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What even is that? Is there some sort of significance to it? What message are you trying to convey, HerNotThem?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Will it be more leaks? There have been a few more leaks today, Rosario Dawson and Amanda Michalka's twin sister among the victims


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> Will it be more leaks? There have been a few more leaks today, Rosario Dawson and Amanda Michalka's twin sister among the victims


There will be more leaks of Melina for sure. The person with the Melina leaks has quite the collection of her and has been steadily releasing a small set of photos of her every couple of weeks to encourage others to post leaks too. Rumor has it that there are leaks of Maxine/Catrina and supposedly a huge amount of Kaitlyn that are mostly boob shots and some full frontal. The new Melina pics aren't hard to find.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*The promos Paige cuts in these sex tapes are awful, have some decency and tell better stories during your workrate.*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



the44boz said:


> Rumor has it that there are leaks of Maxine/Catrina


Say whaaaaat?!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*After being able to stew on this for a while now, I can't believe this story. It's fucking crazy.

Paige had a threesome with Xavier Woods AND Brad Maddox...you just can't write this stuff.*


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

What is paige doing in the brazzer zone


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Say whaaaaat?!


There is a censored topless photo of her floating around. Rumor has it that it's her and there's more of her. Just a rumor right now so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So I just saw some *very* convincing nudes of Charlotte on 4chan. Looks like this shit isn't over yet:lol


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Dibil13 said:


> So I just saw some *very* convincing nudes of Charlotte on 4chan. Looks like this shit isn't over yet:lol


_I just heard about this on Twitter
Strap yourself in folks...here we go again_


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Dibil13 said:


> So I just saw some *very* convincing nudes of Charlotte on 4chan. Looks like this shit isn't over yet:lol


I hope not. Seen the pics and i'm pretty disappointed:frown2: Thought her body was better then that. Also of course Charlotte is the only horsewomen we'll get.(though I hope Becky never has leaks, yea i'm Becky's bitch)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

BRUUUUH, we in here again?!!! :ti

Need the links fam


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Some people mentioned this on Twitter and I passed it off :tripsscust

Apparently, they're on 4Chan AND Tumblr...... :ti


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Saw them. About what I expected.

Seems like the train is back again :ti


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

_*That time already? Oh well..*_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Well, that was.......Whelming.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

She actually looks better in the bra and panties picture than the nude ones.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wait, WHO got leaked?!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Welp.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Charlotte needs to shave her puss and I will say it again. 7/10 :ti*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I didn't need to see that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> I didn't need to see that.



_*Why? :quite*_


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Why? :quite*_


That's way more of Charlotte that I ever imagined of seeing. No mas.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Charlotte needs to shave her puss and I will say it again. 7/10 :ti*


7? :mj


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



HerNotThem said:


> That's way more of Charlotte that I ever imagined of seeing. No mas.


_*I can see why and there goes her push.  *_


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



WINNING said:


> 7? :mj


_*That's me being nice. *_:frankdance2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I still would :shrug:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'll still make love to the queen....


:focus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wonder how old these photos were. Cause her ass is so much bigger than what I just saw.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hey I ain't gonna complain about seeing a beautiful woman in the nuddy like but I prefer her with clothes on.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Where are they

EDIT:

Just saw them. Trash.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Gotta be an older pic of her. She has more meat on her bones now.

This image was last year, after she put on weight.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Where are Natalya's? I hope she has better nudes than this one


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

God I hate 4chan. Now some people are trying to say there's a lesbian video with Becky and Charlotte. Some people are really evil people. You don't lie about things like that. If that video existed and was released the world would blow up. Leave Becky out of this you heathens.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> God I hate 4chan. Now some people are trying to say there's a lesbian video with Becky and Charlotte. Some people are really evil people. You don't lie about things like that. If that video existed and was released the world would blow up. Leave Becky out of this you heathens.


There was a post in one of those threads that stated *all but three* women on the main rosters will eventually have their photos/vids leaked this year...didn't say who the three were, but that's quite a few as far as the rest go. Not sure I'm surprised.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Somebody pm a bruh a link or something


Edit: I can't fap to this, I don't even think I could stay hard to fuck her... but of course I'd still try lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

She probably looks better now than she does in these pics, but still wouldn't. Just not into Charlotte.

If there are any Becky leaks, please help this brother out via PM.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just like John Cena this thread kicks out at 2 and a half.

:risingangle


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

PM?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Real Deal said:


> Gotta be an older pic of her. She has more meat on her bones now.
> 
> This image was last year, after she put on weight.


she looks better in that picture than she does in just about all of those leaked pictures.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> PM?


Not worth a PM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*










If only it was 2017 Charlotte. Would be sooooooooooooooooo much better.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

More leaks eh?


----------



## Venomous_Viper (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

PM please for research purposes


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

are there more women wrestlers in the WWE without leaks than with now?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Leak Forever *clap clap clap*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Here's was everyone NEEDS to realize. Professional wrestling is a VERY dirty business. Honestly, this type of shit is surface level tier to the underbelly of what really goes on in the business. In terms of the ladies, with very few exceptions, NOBODY is safe when it comes to stuff like this. People like Paige, Charlotte, Becky, Alexa all have demons within the company (whether documented on photo/video or not) that strains from the notion that they are "pure" or "professional". It's just the matter of which ladies were/are smart enough not to get caught.

Not saying there is a Charlotte/Becky lez video leak out there but IF there is one, it's not all that surprising. We live in a digital era. Any personal data and information you upload and "secure" will be out there, at your discretion or not.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wait there might be a Charlotte / Becky leak together ?!??
wens3

:book

:flairdance

:enzo

:rusevyes


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



WINNING said:


> Here's was everyone NEEDS to realize. Professional wrestling is a VERY dirty business. Honestly, this type of shit is surface level tier to the underbelly of what really goes on in the business. In terms of the ladies, with very few exceptions, NOBODY is safe when it comes to stuff like this. People like Paige, Charlotte, Becky, Alexa all have demons within the company (whether documented on photo/video or not) that strains from the notion that they are "pure" or "professional". It's just the matter of which ladies were/are smart enough not to get caught.
> 
> Not saying there is a Charlotte/Becky lez video leak out there but IF there is one, it's not all that surprising. We live in a digital era. Any personal data and information you upload and "secure" will be out there, at your discretion or not.


TL;DR where are the nudies


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That Becky/Charlotte vid rumor is almost definitely BS.

However, if by a small chance it isn't, I just wanna say...*I fucking called it.*


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Pfft boobs. Someone let me know when they start leaking foot pics. :ellen


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Strategize said:


> That Becky/Charlotte vid rumor is almost definitely BS.
> 
> However, if by a small chance it isn't, I just wanna say...*I fucking called it.*


I called it in 2015



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I get super ghey vibes from Becky, she's always staring at the other girls intensely, being touchy feely and kissing them. Maybe things are different in Ireland but she comes off as a certified rug muncher. Not that there's anything wrong with that... I'd sell my firstborn for a Becky/Sasha sex tape.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Strategize said:


> That Becky/Charlotte vid rumor is almost definitely BS.
> 
> However, if by a small chance it isn't, I just wanna say...*I fucking called it.*


All girls experiment anyway. The video is definitely BS and if they do actually have a video of them it's probably a stupid video of them just hanging out. Becky has a boyfriend and Charlotte has been married. It's not like there lesbians. 

You know Nia and Alexa did some stuff. They use to room together in NXt.

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T
Yet she still has a boyfriend. Becky's pure dude.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So yeah, found them, saw them on Twitter, and that is definitely Charlotte, not one of those super imposed heads. They had the tattoo's on her body, and the same WWE phone case from her regular pictures.


Not to be rude, but, her left tit is like super higher than her right. I thought it was from the poses and what not, but I get why people think that Charlotte is actually Ric's son Reid, and that he never died. Cause you if you watch South Park, Mr. Garrison when turned to Ms. Garrison, her boobs kind of looked like Charlottes. Not saying I believe, but I completely understand why someone would say it. 

I feel bad, cause honestly, I rather see Jax's or anyone's pics than Charlotte's pics, and that was before this. She did that photo shoot awhile back in the bra and panties, and well, she has that thing where she looks like a completely different person in every photo she takes, so just never thought she was photogenic.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> All girls experiment anyway. The video is definitely BS and if they do actually have a video of them it's probably a stupid video of them just hanging out. Becky has a boyfriend and Charlotte has been married. It's not like there lesbians.


When was the last person we knew Charlotte was with? Del Rio? Been a long ass time, unless she's dating some random.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> All girls experiment anyway. The video is definitely BS and if they do actually have a video of them it's probably a stupid video of them just hanging out. Becky has a boyfriend and Charlotte has been married. It's not like there lesbians.
> 
> You know Nia and Alexa did some stuff. They use to room together in NXt.


I'm getting the sense that you'd be heartbroken if you found out Becky had a sextape leak when you should be delighted.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

_*Charlotte's nudes are officially on the fappening site. *_


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*










Waiting patiently for the inevietable Sasha leak.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Lothario said:


> Waiting patiently for the inevietable Sasha leak.


I just know it's a threesome with Itami and Nakamura.

:sasha3 poor Mikaze...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm getting the sense that you'd be heartbroken if you found out Becky had a sextape leak when you should be delighted.


Yea um she doesn't. It's called a rumor. Anyone can make them. Do you think Becky and Charlotte actually filmed themselves having sex? Why would I be delighted of a false rumor? If they have anything it's probably a 10 second video of them talking. Also thinking Becky's gay because she's a tomboy is ludicrous. Vibes my butt. Where are these stares you say she's had?
@Strategize

How the fuck do I know? I don't follow her personal life constantly. Becky's been with this UFC fighter for a year. Charlotte was married and I guess her a Del Rio. When are Becky and her doing this video?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I just watched them videos, I was pleasantly surprised by her.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea um she doesn't. It's called a rumor. Anyone can make them. Do you think Becky and Charlotte actually filmed themselves having sex? Why would I be delighted of a false rumor? If they have anything it's probably a 10 second video of them talking. Also thinking Becky's gay because she's a tomboy is ludicrous. Vibes my butt. Where are these stares you say she's had?


:duck

You sound hurt.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I just know it's a threesome with Itami and Nakamura.
> 
> :sasha3 poor Mikaze...


"Gamer girl gets taught a lesson by two Japanese masters."


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Happy birthday to this man...

:focus


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



WINNING said:


> Here's was everyone NEEDS to realize. Professional wrestling is a VERY dirty business. Honestly, this type of shit is surface level tier to the underbelly of what really goes on in the business. In terms of the ladies, with very few exceptions, NOBODY is safe when it comes to stuff like this. People like Paige, Charlotte, Becky, Alexa all have demons within the company (whether documented on photo/video or not) that strains from the notion that they are "pure" or "professional". It's just the matter of which ladies were/are smart enough not to get caught.
> 
> Not saying there is a Charlotte/Becky lez video leak out there but IF there is one, it's not all that surprising. We live in a digital era. Any personal data and information you upload and "secure" will be out there, at your discretion or not.


I came into this thread at the right time and saw your sig. :sodone wens3

More leaks. :sodone


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I just know it's a threesome with Itami and Nakamura.
> 
> :sasha3 poor Mikaze...


I know she has a thing for Asians but honestly, I think it'd be Seth or Roman if anything. I get vibes from her and Seth given how they interact on social media and besides Roman being Roman, she gave him bedroom eyes on live television before the Rusev/Charlotte tag match (which was the precise moment Vince decided to kill her push :lol) Xavier & Big E may have took their shots too, especially considering that now we know for sure Xavier isn't camera shy and she hung with them heavy. :lol


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Lothario said:


> Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:
> 
> 
> > I just know it's a threesome with Itami and Nakamura.
> ...


I would say Seth too, they do seem very very close.

If I was a betting man, I would say Bayley and Nia Jax are safe.

From what I know though, Banks is very loyal to Mikaze.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



WINNING said:


> Here's was everyone NEEDS to realize. Professional wrestling is a VERY dirty business. Honestly, this type of shit is surface level tier to the underbelly of what really goes on in the business. In terms of the ladies, with very few exceptions, NOBODY is safe when it comes to stuff like this. People like Paige, Charlotte, Becky, Alexa all have demons within the company (whether documented on photo/video or not) that strains from the notion that they are "pure" or "professional". It's just the matter of which ladies were/are smart enough not to get caught.
> 
> Not saying there is a Charlotte/Becky lez video leak out there but IF there is one, it's not all that surprising. We live in a digital era. Any personal data and information you upload and "secure" will be out there, at your discretion or not.


Hush all this jibber jabber


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Movement said:


> :duck
> 
> You sound hurt.


Did you see the Alexa and Mickie lesbian vid? See what I did there. Just don't like to be lied to. Give me a screenshot at least before you go patting yourself on the back. That Summer Rae video really turn out. It was just a regular porn vid that some random asshole slapped Summer's name on it. 


Hurt for what? There's no video. Even if there was who cares.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea um she doesn't. It's called a rumor. Anyone can make them. Do you think Becky and Charlotte actually filmed themselves having sex? Why would I be delighted of a false rumor? If they have anything it's probably a 10 second video of them talking. Also thinking Becky's gay because she's a tomboy is ludicrous. Vibes my butt. Where are these stares you say she's had?
> @Strategize
> 
> How the fuck do I know? I don't follow her personal life constantly. Becky's been with this UFC fighter for a year. Charlotte was married and I guess her a Del Rio. When are Becky and her doing this video?


You sound pissed :lol I mean they don't have to be gay or anything, but I'd bet money that they tried some shit at least once...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you see the Alexa and Mickie lesbian vid? See what I did there. Just don't like to be lied to. Give me a screenshot at least before you go patting yourself on the back. That Summer Rae video really turn out. It was just a regular porn vid that some random asshole slapped Summer's name on it.


:tripsscust

Bro just stop. These girls aren't the angels you think they are.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I don't think Charlotte looked bad at all.

That's just me though.

Who cares if there is a lez video of Charlotte/Becky out here? Why would someone here being particularily bothered by it? It isn't your life. Would you be less of a fan of either of them if the video did exist? If someone is getting hurt over someone they don't know's personal life that's just scary.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Strategize said:


> You sound pissed :lol I mean they don't have to be gay or anything, but I'd bet money that they tried some shit at least once...


Even if nothing happen. Its fun to imagine. :sk


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@ThEmB0neZ

Dude you seem way, way too attached to someone you dont even know. Becky is a grown woman I guarantee you she has done all this shit and more. Stop putting her up on a pedestal like shes so different from everyone else.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

At the end of the day these people are human, they do the same shit we all do, most of us have probably done some shit like film or take pics etc. 

It shouldn't change your fandom or anything, be attached to the character they play on screen, what they do in their personal life really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

someone hook me up with a pm 

i'm bored :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> @ThEmB0neZ
> 
> Dude you seem way, way too attached to someone you dont even know. Becky is a grown woman I guarantee you she has done all this shit and more. Stop putting her up on a pedestal like shes so different from everyone else.


Forgive him, he can't help it


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> @ThEmB0neZ
> 
> Dude you seem way, way too attached to someone you dont even know. Becky is a grown woman I guarantee you she has done all this shit and more. Stop putting her up on a pedestal like shes so different from everyone else.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tictac0987 said:


> Happy birthday to this man...
> 
> :focus


:mj4 that's hilarious. It's like they did it just for Brad.



Also a lot of people here must have never been with a girl at all if they think that two women being all kissy face and shit in an Instagram photo is some sign of lesbianism.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> @ThEmB0neZ
> 
> Dude you seem way, way too attached to someone you dont even know. Becky is a grown woman I guarantee you she has done all this shit and more. Stop putting her up on a pedestal like shes so different from everyone else.


Plus there is nothing even wrong with being sexual. She still is a good person.

but if she got a vid with charlotte... shes been a naughty girl if u know what i mean 

muwhahahahahah


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Movement said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> Bro just stop. These girls aren't the angels you think they are.












I just said the video is horse shit. A rumor. That's all. FFS man I don't give a shit what these girls do. How about you find the damn vid already. Oh yea it's not real. To me I don't think Becky is a freak. That's my opinion of watching Becky since NXT. You think all girls are whores good for you. I don't. 


@Strategize Yea that i'm talking about a fake/non existent video. If it's real cool. I doubt it will ever be realized anyway(not real)



Where's the video everybody? Becky is pure. It is still real to me dammit!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Im in here like


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you see the Alexa and Mickie lesbian vid? See what I did there. Just don't like to be lied to. Give me a screenshot at least before you go patting yourself on the back. That Summer Rae video really turn out. It was just a regular porn vid that some random asshole slapped Summer's name on it.


That 4chan post has worked you so much. There's no chance that Lynch and Charlotte had lesbian sex and then recorded it. :lmao

And anyway, would it really reflect badly on her having if her nudes leaked? It seems like nearly every woman are taking nude pictures of themselves these days.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone pm me a link to these pics please?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CesaroSwing said:


> That 4chan post has worked you so much. There's no chance that Lynch and Charlotte had lesbian sex and then recorded it. :lmao
> 
> And anyway, would it really reflect badly on her having if her nudes leaked? It seems like nearly every woman are taking nude pictures of themselves these days.


When did I say it's bad? Becky body is amazing and probably takes nude selfies all the time. That's what i'm saying the vid rumors are false. I'm still waiting for the Alexa and Sasha vid they promised. They can't prove Becky's a freak and I can think Becky's a pure angel until i'm proven wrong. A lesbian video won't even change that. A Paige type video might.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> @ThEmB0neZ
> 
> Dude you seem way, way too attached to someone you dont even know. Becky is a grown woman *I guarantee you she has done all this shit and more*. Stop putting her up on a pedestal like shes so different from everyone else.




*Prove it*. What pedestal? I don't think there's a lesbian video out there with her and i'm putting her on a pedestal? I thought Paige was a dirty freak before the leaks. I don't think that of Becky and others girls on the roster. That's my opinion FFS. Deal with it. 


Still waiting for that video........


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> *Prove it*. What pedestal? I don't think there's a lesbian video out there with her and i'm putting her on a pedestal? I thought Paige was a dirty freak before the leaks. I don't think that of Becky and others girls on the roster. That's my opinion FFS. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that video........


Paige is a dirty freak? What did she do exactly that you think every other woman on the roster has never done, aside from maybe film it?

What Paige did is what 90% of women do, only thing is she was dumb enough to record it. You must be very sheltered to think otherwise. Like I said, whatever Paige did with her bf, I can almost guarantee Becky and every other woman has done the same. And if you want to live in a fantasy world where these women are still virgins at 30 then its up to you but that just aint reality.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Holy shit :lmao :woah

Then again, my **** is a nice shield for pics like that but still :mj4


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

i regret asking for that :mj2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Paige is a dirty freak? What did she do exactly that you think every other woman on the roster has never done, aside from maybe film it?
> 
> What Paige did is what 90% of women do, only thing is she was dumb enough to record it. You must be very sheltered to think otherwise. Like I said, whatever Paige did with her bf, I can almost guarantee Becky and every other woman has done the same. *And if you want to live in a fantasy world where these women are still virgins at 30 then its up to you but that just aint reality*.



Can you stop putting words in my mouth? Dude can you give me these sources to these statistics you pull out of your ass? 90% of women don't have threesomes especially with fellow co-workers. You can't guarantee shit. I don't think Becky and Charlotte have a lesbian vid and i'm the one living in a fantasy? Get a grip man. I like Paige more then I did before there's nothing wrong with her being a dirty freak.

Also Maryse might be next


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> *Prove it*. What pedestal? I don't think there's a lesbian video out there with her and i'm putting her on a pedestal? I thought Paige was a dirty freak before the leaks. I don't think that of Becky and others girls on the roster. That's my opinion FFS. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that video........


Geez, Becky is 30 I'm pretty sure she has seen a penis or two at least probably even fornicated in some random places. Maybe she didn't film it, but it's likely that she does it. There is nothing wrong with it either. The sooner you stop thinking of her as someone who is virginal and only waiting for you to make her a woman, the better off you'll be. Although I do want to see the craziness if anything of her does surface.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kenny said:


> i regret asking for that :mj2


Least they're not as bad as Hope Solo's nudes.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sasha Banks said:


> I
> 
> If I was a betting man, I would say Bayley and Nia Jax are safe.
> 
> .


Nia Jax is very safe. I wouldn't look at her nudes unless someone paid me a lot of money.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chrome said:


> Least they're not as bad as Hope Solo's nudes.


fuck you for reminding me of those


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Prometheus said:


> fuck you for reminding me of those


She has the meats. :kemba


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Geez, Becky is 30 I'm pretty sure she has seen a penis or two at least probably even fornicated in some random places. Maybe she didn't film it, but it's likely that she does it. There is nothing wrong with it either. The sooner you stop thinking of her as someone who is virginal and only waiting for you to make her a woman, the better off you'll be. Although I do want to see the craziness if anything of her does surface.


How does me not thinking the Charlynch video is real equate to me thinking Becky's never had sex? Please tell me this? I've never said she was a virgin or never took nude selfies. I've never met Becky and probably never will. I'm just a fan and from what I gathered from her is she's not the type of girl to get gang banged like Paige. I may be wrong but that's what I think and of course this forum can't just except that. Yea Becky's waiting for me and i'm 270 pounds and I wear little miss Bliss shirts. Cut that shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Those Charlotte pictures only emphasise why I am not a fan of fake breasts. You should of kept your bra on hen. :francis


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> Those Charlotte pictures only emphasise why I am not a fan of fake breasts. You should of kept your bra on hen. :francis


if that's a titjob, she needs a refund.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> How does me not thinking the Charlynch video is real equate to me thinking Becky's never had sex? Please tell me this? I've never said she was a virgin or never took nude selfies. I've never met Becky and probably never will. I'm just a fan and what I gathered is she's not the type of girl to get gang banged like Paige. I may be wrong but that's what I think and of course this forum can't just except that. Yea Becky's waiting for me and i'm 200 pounds and I wear little miss Bliss shirts. Cut that shit.


Keep fighting the good fight, brother. :cmj2


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I saw them and then I went


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> How does me not thinking the Charlynch video is real equate to me thinking Becky's never had sex? Please tell me this? I've never said she was a virgin or never took nude selfies. I've never met Becky and probably never will. I'm just a fan and from what I gathered from her is she's not the type of girl to get gang banged like Paige. I may be wrong but that's what I think and of course this forum can't just except that. Yea Becky's waiting for me and i'm 270 pounds and I wear little miss Bliss shirts. Cut that shit.


Just saying that just because she didn't film it doesn't make it less likely that she has done some naughty stuff.

You seem to be very defensive about everything to do with Becky. Even baseless speculation about a possible if highly unlikely video of she and Charlotte. People are going to speculate because in all likelihood they wouldn't mind seeing such a video. It's okay to relax about it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Keep fighting the good fight, brother. :cmj2












To the end.

@MonkasaurusRex

The only thing I had a problem about was that 1 guy saying he was right about Becky being a lesbian because of a highly unlikely video rumor that anyone could've made up. I'm just joking when I say things like Becky's the purest and most innocent. You and I don't know what Becky does behind closed doors. She could be pure or have a dirty side. Who knows. I'm defensive about Becky because she's one of the main reasons I even watch wrestling anymore. Also there a lot of stupid shit that's said on here that needs to addressed.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I hope Becky doesn't look like a monster under her clothes.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte Flair has the David Flair of boob jobs. 

Nice butt though.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone provide me with a link to the Charlotte pics? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mad Jester said:


> Can someone provide me with a link to the Charlotte pics? Thanks in advance.


Careful what you wish for. It can't be unseen


----------



## EmuxPhoenix (May 4, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can i have the link to the pics and the video by pm pls?! THX


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I dread to imagine Vince's reaction every time he gets word of one of his idiot employees having nudes "leaked" all over the internet. Bad enough that they're stupid enough to let people photo and video them naked/having sex ... but they're also stupid enough to take video and photos themselves and not change their iCloud passwords from default.

I mean, Jesus. You're celebrities. Have half a fucking brain, will you?

IMO, this kinda of shit deserves harsher punishment than Wellness violations. Give it a couple of months, and no one even remembers who was suspended for what drugs. But these leaked nudes and sex tapes are circulated forever, doing more harm to WWE's image than a few wrestlers liking the occasion spliff.

Also, what the fuck is happening to people, that you can't have a shower without taking a fucking photo of yourself before getting dressed? Or you can't have sex without videoing it? The level of ego and vanity created by having a camera in your hand 24/7 is sickening.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I think you should be more outraged, personally.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Can someone pm me the link I'm useless at finding these things. Cheers.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sol Katti said:


> Charlotte Flair has the David Flair of boob jobs.
> 
> Nice butt though.


She doesn't really have a butt. It's as flat as her chest would be without the horrible implants.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Anyone that's been lucky enough *not* to see them so far...

DON'T LOOK!

You'll never be able to unsee that shit.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

a bro would be happy about a pm with a link to charlottes pics


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

"Genetically superior" :mj4


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SHIRLEY said:


> "Genetically superior" :mj4


:kobelol


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Someone send me this shit I will take the bullet.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

so were Alexa's fakes like last time?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



God Movement said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> Bro just stop. These girls aren't the angels you think they are.


Let me correct you on the way his mind works.
"All of the other girls have something be it pics or video but not Becky Lynch this person I do not know on a personal level or have really any contact with her how do I know this you ask? 
I don't just want it to be true so the rest get fired and Becky finally gets a push."


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I wouldn't mind a PM with the Charlotte and or possibly Alexa photos

and we all the divas are a bunch of hoes always have been and probably always will be its whatever its the entertainment industry


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Link to to charlottes ? I've got to see this to see if it's as bad as you guys are making out or if its just that you've never seen a naked woman outside of porn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea um she doesn't. It's called a rumor. Anyone can make them. Do you think Becky and Charlotte actually filmed themselves having sex? Why would I be delighted of a false rumor? If they have anything it's probably a 10 second video of them talking. Also thinking Becky's gay because she's a tomboy is ludicrous. Vibes my butt. Where are these stares you say she's had?
> @Strategize
> 
> How the fuck do I know? I don't follow her personal life constantly. Becky's been with this UFC fighter for a year. Charlotte was married and I guess her a Del Rio. When are Becky and her doing this video?


I love how Alexa and Nia did stuff for a fact but Becky and Flair have a about a % chance.


----------



## IIIxLuNaTiCxIII (May 4, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

-


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:rock5

Woof. Whoever did those tits should lose their medical license. As a Charlotte fan it sucks that these pics are so damn unflattering.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'll send a link to the first five people who rep this post. Hey, you have to do a LITTLE work.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

here we go again! 
whos body is ready for the next wave of nudes?

anyone who likes this post i will give you the links to the nudes brothers!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Somebody pm a bruh a link or something
> 
> 
> Edit: I can't fap to this, I don't even think I could stay hard to fuck her... but of course I'd still try lol.


Can this brother get a PM


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Okay I've seen them. They're not bad at all. Yeah pretty much confirmed that you're all virgins who have never seen a real woman naked :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wow those are scary.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

why is it so hard to understand to not put personal pic & vids to icloud or similar online service?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



nyelator said:


> Let me correct you on the way his mind works.
> "All of the other girls have something be it pics or video but not Becky Lynch this person I do not know on a personal level or have really any contact with her how do I know this you ask?
> I don't just want it to be true so the rest get fired and Becky finally gets a push."


You know what fuck it. Yea that's what I think, Becky is better then everybody. She would never video tape herself at all or do nudes. She's a virgin. Luke Sanders is a bitch. Becky is the Molly Holly of today. Becky should have the Alexa mega push instead. Becky sits at home and plays scrabble all day. She's a saint. 

- See that's what I would say if I went full Bliss Mark(You)

and stop begging for PM's Jesus.

Alexa and Nia? That was like an example. Stop going back and reading my posts man it's creepy.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone please post Kharma / Awesome Kong's nudes ? :mark:


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



embarassed fan said:


> Can someone please post Kharma / Awesome Kong's nudes ? :mark:


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> why is it so hard to understand to not put personal pic & vids to icloud or similar online service?




You're not thinking straight when your horny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Haven't been this depressed by something wrestling-related since Eddie died


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Okay I've seen them. They're not bad at all. Yeah pretty much confirmed that you're all virgins who have never seen a real woman naked :lol


But didn't you know? 

All these WF members have access to the *perfect* tits / pussy / female body..... :heyman6


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The pics look old I think she may look better now and I take it Alexa's were fakes again , any Carmella nudes out there? how about Emma any Emma nudes out there?

Man do I have some issues hahahhahahha yeah


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MSY81 said:


> But didn't you know?
> 
> 
> 
> All these WF members have access to the *perfect* tits / pussy / female body..... :heyman6




Only if there mum pays the internet bill :lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> You know what fuck it. Yea that's what I think, Becky is better then everybody. She would never video tape herself at all or do nudes. She's a virgin. Luke Sanders is a bitch. Becky is the Molly Holly of today. Becky should have the Alexa mega push instead. Becky sits at home and plays scrabble all day. She's a saint.
> 
> - See that's what I would say if I went full Bliss Mark(You)
> 
> ...


I went through the thread if that counts as creepy then dam their are a lot of creepers on here.
And on the rest would not be surprised if you actually thought that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chrome said:


> Least they're not as bad as Hope Solo's nudes.





Prometheus said:


> fuck you for reminding me of those


*_cracks fingers_

Looks like I've got some repping to do. :vince2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



nyelator said:


> I went through the thread if that counts as creepy then dam their are a lot of creepers on here.
> And on the rest would not be surprised if you actually thought that.


Dude just enjoy the Charlotte nudes(If you dare). If vids come out we'll talk. I don't think Alexa,Becky or most of the girls are whores if they take nude selfies or like sex. Especially not girls like Charlotte or Kaitlynn who had there photos stolen. Though threesomes are a bit much.


----------



## davisfanatic (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can anyone PM me the link to the WWE Goddess and Princess Flair's leaked pics and videos? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dude just enjoy the Charlotte nudes(If you dare). If vids come out we'll talk. I don't think Alexa,Becky or most of the girls are whores if they take nude selfies or like sex. Especially not girls like Charlotte or Kaitlynn who had there photos stolen. Though threesomes are a bit much.


Well in fairness liking sex is a different thing all together.
However 
I have seen those Flair nudes and shit my eyes.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



nyelator said:


> Well in fairness liking sex is a different thing all together.
> However
> I have seen those Flair nudes and shit my eyes.


As a Charlotte fan it's a real disappointment. Though she's definitely got a lot of work done since then unfortunately for Charlotte it wasn't pics of her now.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> As a Charlotte fan it's a real disappointment. Though she's definitely got a lot of work done since then unfortunately for Charlotte it wasn't pics of her now.


A lot is a understatement


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

On the bright side, at least we can put those ****** rumours to rest. :shrug


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I'd do her.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MSY81 said:


> But didn't you know?
> 
> All these WF members have access to the *perfect* tits / pussy / female body..... :heyman6


This is horseshit, Charlotte doesn't look anything like the typical woman, the only curves on her entire body are her fake titties. You might've had a point if we were talking about a chick with a muffin top, stretch marks on her ass, or beef curtains because those are typical things you might encounter when dealing with real women, but very few women have a completely manish and rectangular figure with a botched boob job.


----------



## Ajp1 (May 4, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Any live links?


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> I dread to imagine Vince's reaction every time he gets word of one of his idiot employees having nudes "leaked" all over the internet. Bad enough that they're stupid enough to let people photo and video them naked/having sex ... but they're also stupid enough to take video and photos themselves and not change their iCloud passwords from default.
> 
> I mean, Jesus. You're celebrities. Have half a fucking brain, will you?
> 
> ...


He's probably happy. Means they are finally relevant enough to bother being hacked. Any publicity is good publicity is the E's motto.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte looks horrid naked. Chick is basically Ric Flair with tits. :tripsscust


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I hope Charlotte slapped a figure 8 on the doc who did her tits...


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Her breast are lopsided, but they still look nice.

At least.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> *As a Charlotte fan it's a real disappointment*. Though she's definitely got a lot of work done since then unfortunately for Charlotte it wasn't pics of her now.


People who say this kind of shit (and I dont want it to seem like Im singling you out, because there are a lot of people like this) are just proving that they are not fans of these female wrestlers at all, only their looks. Otherwise why would the way she looks in these photos this be disappointing to you in anyway? What does it have to do with her talent or her performances as a wrestler?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860144346775117824


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Saw Charlotte's nudes today.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> People who say this kind of shit (and I dont want it to seem like Im singling you out, because there are a lot of people like this) are just proving that they are not fans of these female wrestlers at all, only their looks. Otherwise why would the way she looks in these photos this be disappointing to you in anyway? *What does it have to do with her talent or her performances as a wrestler?*


Holy Fuck. I just thought she would look better naked. Where did I say it had anything to do with her talent or performance. I never said I wasn't going to be a fan anymore I just thought she would look better. She didn't and I was disappointed. I'm the same amount of fan as I was yesterday. So you're wrong it's not all about her looks. I'm not even that attractive to Charlotte. I think she's great in the ring and very athletic. Looks with Charlotte is at the bottom of the list for me. 


Now give me a apology because this is the 2nd time you said something that I didn't.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The Charlotte leaks are awful.

Her breasts definitely look better when supported by a bra, clearly. Just look hideous without, she also has absolutely NO ass at all. It's a shame because on television, the ass definitely looks like it's improved on previous years and obviously her tits look good. I wonder how old the pictures actually are? 

Makes me believe that every girl out there has taken nude photos :lol

:mark:


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Holy Fuck. I just thought she would look better naked. Where did I say it had anything to do with her talent or performance. I never said I wasn't going to be a fan anymore I just thought she would look better. She didn't and I was disappointed. I'm the same amount of fan as I was yesterday. So you're wrong it's not all about her looks. I'm not even that attractive to Charlotte. I think she's great in the ring and very athletic. Looks with Charlotte is at the bottom of the list for me.
> 
> 
> Now give me a apology because this is the 2nd time you said something that I didn't.


Its obvious its to do with looks. Because if this was a male wrestler no one would say stuff like "Im disappointed" or "I just thought he would look better naked". Because no one would care, because people are fans of them because of their work, not their looks. 

Unless you are female or gay, in which case if you said that you would be superficial and not a true fan of that wrestler, just like the guys who say stuff like they are disappointed with how their favourite female wrestlers look in these leaks.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860144346775117824


Man, I feel so sorry for her tbh. This leaks can seem like fun and games for some but people have to remember these are real people who are getting affected by this shit. I hope she doesnt take it too hard, but you never know how these things can affect people psychologically. Some people can handle it better than others. I mean Paige's leaks left her almost suicidal according to her parents, since this can be some rough stuff to go through.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is horseshit, Charlotte doesn't look anything like the typical woman, the only curves on her entire body are her fake titties. You might've had a point if we were talking about a chick with a muffin top, stretch marks on her ass, or beef curtains because those are typical things you might encounter when dealing with real women, but very few women have a completely manish and rectangular figure with a botched boob job.




A lot of real women who do sports have bodies that look like Charlotte. And most women have lopsided boobs, implants don't fix that it's a different surgery entirely.

This is what happens when you watch too much porn and put women on a pedestal. You're horrified when you realise they're people with flawes too :lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Its obvious its to do with looks. Because if this was a male wrestler no one would say stuff like "Im disappointed" or "I just thought he would look better naked". Because no one would care, because people are fans of them because of their work, not their looks.
> 
> Unless you are female or gay, in which case if you said that you would be superficial and not a true fan of that wrestler, just like the guys who say stuff like they are disappointed with how their favourite female wrestlers look in these leaks.












Did you like the Charlotte nudes? This whole thread is about leaks of nude women.Why are you here if you don't care about looks of nude women? Charlotte'e body looks amazing but I thought it didn't in those pictures. I'm still a fan because i'm not attractive to Charlotte that much. Her Athleticism and ring work is why i'm a fan. Can you get this? I don't look at male wrestlers. There's a reason why all these leaks are female. I'm sure there are women who were disappointed at the Seth leaks. I can't critique people's looks now? Then leave buddy. Why are you here?

I'm not the guy you should be attacking for god sake.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can someone send me a PM of Charlotte's?


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> A lot of real women who do sports have bodies that look like Charlotte. And most women have lopsided boobs, implants don't fix that it's a different surgery entirely.


Completely true. Breast tissue is constructed largely of adipose tissue i.e fat. Athletic women lose fat all over and especially from their breasts, even if that's where they carry a lot of their fat naturally, which is why a lot of them have boob jobs. Particularly in wrestling where image is important. A lot of women also have one boob slightly larger than the other. Charlotte's boob job is not the best I have ever seen but at least they do look somewhat "real". A lot of guys prefer fake looking tits. Largely because of porn. It is what it is, I just figure there must be a fuck of a lot of frustratedly horny and very disappointed dudes out there.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you like the Charlotte nudes? This whole thread is about leaks of nude women.Why are you here if you don't care about looks of nude women? Charlotte'e body looks amazing but I thought it didn't in those pictures. I'm still a fan because i'm not attractive to Charlotte that much. Her Athleticism and ring work is why i'm a fan. Can you get this? I don't look at male wrestlers. There's a reason why all these leaks are female. I'm sure there are women who were disappointed at the Seth leaks. I can't critique people's looks now? Then leave buddy. Why are you here?
> 
> I'm not the guy you should be attacking for god sake.


Im a fan of wrestling and this is wrestling news so obviously Im gonna be here. But you wont catch me saying some shit like "as a fan of Charlotte Im disappointed". That just sounds so messed up. How can you be a fan of hers for her talent, but her body disappoints you? Thats the part I just dont get.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Woke up this morning happy that I didn't have classes and got onto instagram.

Naked. Charlotte Everywhere....

I'm so confused and feel so bad for the girl.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Im a fan of wrestling and this is wrestling news so obviously Im gonna be here. But you wont catch me saying some shit like "as a fan of Charlotte Im disappointed". That just sounds so messed up. How can you be a fan of hers for her talent, but her body disappoints you? Thats the part I just dont get.


Fine it didn't disappoint me. Her boobs are great and not lop-sided. She has great hips and her ass is fat. You happy. I'm a fan of Charlotte who thought she would look better naked by looking at her with clothes on. Who cares? I'm still a fan. Her looks don't matter to me that much. It was just a random opinion. I don't care what you won't catch saying. If you saw the photos you would be disappointed too.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

@ThEmB0neZ you need the cross the C out in your sig breh


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860144346775117824


They will live forever now. They belong to the internet.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SHIRLEY said:


> @ThEmB0neZ you need the cross the C out in your sig breh


Then the B(ecky) will only be left.









These 2 always stick together though. #Team CB

I'll cross it out when a video pops up.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Then the B(ecky) will only be left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to cross the B out too when the video drops. Hearing from credible sources that it will be a lesbian video featuring Lynch and it's coming in the next week.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If you're a Charlotte fan you REALLY do not want to see these.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CesaroSwing said:


> You'll have to cross the B out too when the video drops. Hearing from credible sources that it will be a lesbian video featuring Lynch and it's coming in the next week.


First we'll see if that's not bullshit(likely) then we'll see how graphic it is. If it's Charlotte kissing Becky on the cheek in a 10 second clip. Nah. If it's sex maybe. Though Becky will never get the X. In all seriousness I gave Paige the X before her leaks. Her leaks actually almost made me take the X off. Almost.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Careful what you wish for. It can't be unseen


Charlotte is like Neve Campbell. Everybody wanted to see her naked, and when we finally did we wished we hadn't. Same goes for Sunny's porn tape.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mr. Socko said:


> If you're a Charlotte fan you REALLY do not want to see these.


I end up with the the same face Ishii has in your avi :grin2:>


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

When only like 3 of the 17 photos leaked are any good :deandre


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Looks like the pics was around the time she done this photoshoot

















I know some are saying "her body looks so much better now these are old" well not really, shes got a few extra pounds on her now sure, but that doesn't change her body that much, she still has no hips, no ass, her tits will still look the same. Some extra meat on her mid section and aint gonna make things look that much different.

I will say her body looks alot better when shes wearing stuff that gives her support, her tits look great when they're in a bra and in her wrestling top, her ass looks ok when its got those trunks pulled really far up it giving it support.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The pictures where she had underwear on were much more recent, the full nudes were likely around her NXT days judging by the phone case.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*I'm just patiently waiting for footage of the threesome with Sasha, Shinsuke, and Asuka.* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



the44boz said:


> Charlotte is like Neve Campbell. Everybody wanted to see her naked, and when we finally did we wished we hadn't. Same goes for Sunny's porn tape.


I had a hard time explaining to my friend who showed me the pics how this made me feel for comparison (he's not into Charlotte at all but I love her) and this summed it up perfectly :lol

OT:
Soon as I heard Charlotte has nudes I was like "YES!", then I saw them and now I'm just sad. Not only were they per-op pics (that droopy ass titty), but also skinny Charlotte before she buffed up too. Seeing her now would be great cause at least her boobs would be fixed (THAT DROOPY ASS TITTY) and she'd have her thickness but she'd still have that flat as fuck groin region that just looks weird as fuck to me. Just so disappointed now. The way the pics were taken though I think they were for herself and not for sending to anyone, for the boob job and so she can see her progress when she buffed up, so for the first time nudes leak and I actually feel bad about it. Hope this doesn't hurt her at all.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Link for Charlotte?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Why is everyone shocked about Charlotte's body. She has Ric Flair's genetics, his ass and boobs have been droopy since the 70's.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you like the Charlotte nudes? This whole thread is about leaks of nude women.Why are you here if you don't care about looks of nude women? Charlotte'e body looks amazing but I thought it didn't in those pictures. I'm still a fan because i'm not attractive to Charlotte that much. Her Athleticism and ring work is why i'm a fan. Can you get this? I don't look at male wrestlers. There's a reason why all these leaks are female. I'm sure there are women who were disappointed at the Seth leaks. I can't critique people's looks now? Then leave buddy. Why are you here?
> 
> I'm not the guy you should be attacking for god sake.


I think everybody needs to calm down. It's a naked woman.

Dude her body looks exactly like you would assume a highly trained athletic female body to look. Most woman have "lopsided" breasts. People aren't usually perfectly symmetrical it's just a fact.

On the subject of fans respecting her work/looks We can respect their work and their looks as long as one doesn't change the other. We can find them attractive and talented or either or it's all entirely possible so I don't get what people are on your case about on that front.

I thought she looked pretty good though. She's a pretty girl. No issues with her body on my end.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm just patiently waiting for footage of the threesome with Sasha, Shinsuke, and Asuka.* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


More like Sasha, Mikaze and Shinsuke >>>


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Charlotte Flair....I would*


----------



## osodracoaoj10 (May 4, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

can someone pls provide the link , i cant find it


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So no Alexa Bliss yet? Come on now she got her push for a reason! At least thats what I've been told...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think everybody needs to calm down. It's a naked woman.
> 
> Dude her body looks exactly like you would assume a highly trained athletic female body to look. Most woman have "lopsided" breasts. People aren't usually perfectly symmetrical it's just a fact.
> 
> ...


I didn't say she was some kind of beast. Just expected better. She really does look better in clothing then without(not a knock). These pictures are old so i'm sure she definitely would look better now. 

Exactly i'm still the same fan I was yesterday. What you look like naked doesn't change how talented you are. Charlotte's still talented, just wasn't a fan of her pics as someone like Kaitlynn.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> she'd still have that flat as fuck groin region that just looks weird as fuck to me.


That was scary and not normal for women at all. I feel sorry for her after seeing that. She should have deleted it right after taking that shot if she was not sending them to anyone.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

PM, pls?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



YankBastard said:


> PM, pls?


Nope.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Victoria has been leaked. I removed the link so the moderators don't ban me. Not hard to find. 420chan.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Nope.


Meh. Just saw them. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

So a lot of these pictures are apparently "intended for personal use"?

I can't be the only person who the last person I'd want nude pictures of on my phone is me?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> More like Sasha, Mikaze and Shinsuke >>>


*Yeah, you're right: Mikaze would be getting bent over by Shinsuke and nailed with Sasha's strapon.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I really don't get what the great desire is to have numerous pictures of yourself on your phone. If celebs (male or female) haven't learned by now, then I have no sympathy for them. How dumb can they possibly be? And they keep using that SHIT ICloud? :lmao

Retards.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Bun Dem said:


> So no Alexa Bliss yet? Come on now she got her push for a reason! At least thats what I've been told...


Well, if Alexa Bliss was to have given sexual favours to Vince and/or Triple H to get her push (95% chance she hasn't), why the fuck would leaked pictures/videos come out? You think they're going to record that shit or exchange messages on iCloud? :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

She looks to have a nice box, needs to be fully shaved tho. 
Love her massive nipples. No ass or hips unfortunately. 

Now can someone please leak Alexa....preferably a homemade POV sex tape.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



adamclark52 said:


> So a lot of these pictures are apparently "intended for personal use"?
> 
> I can't be the only person who the last person I'd want nude pictures of on my phone is me?


If you havent seen them, go by the reactions from others in this thread. What would that tell you? What other purposes or uses could those pictures possibly serve?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*




My thoughts on the Charlotte topic...*


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There's also a sex video of Victoria.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, you're right: Mikaze would be getting bent over by Shinsuke and nailed with Sasha's strapon.*


Yeah, probably a threesome with the 3 of them would be Shinsuke nailing both strong style :lol:lmao

In fact, it wouldn't surprise if they recreated Paige's threesome with Mikaze playing Maddoxx :focus


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I have looked it up but I cant find one pic.

This frustrates me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DELETE said:


> I have looked it up but I cant find one pic.
> 
> This frustrates me.



You don't want to see them.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> You don't want to see them.


Now I want to see them even more.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte has the worst nudes I've ever seen...


----------



## plainview 2007 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> People who say this kind of shit (and I dont want it to seem like Im singling you out, because there are a lot of people like this) are just proving that they are not fans of these female wrestlers at all, only their looks. Otherwise why would the way she looks in these photos this be disappointing to you in anyway? What does it have to do with her talent or her performances as a wrestler?


Agreed.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Welp im gonna have nightmares.



Def not watching the SD womens division now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte looks odd naked. Not totally unexpected, though. She actually looks better with clothes on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DELETE said:


> Welp im gonna have nightmares.
> 
> 
> 
> Def not watching the SD womens division now.


You can't say you weren't warned lol


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Can anyone PM me a link to the Charlotte pics? Thanks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

That Victoria video wens3 :done

Boy, she can take some dick and jizz


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

:wow. Just saw Charlottes pics

Probably the one time I wish I could unsee someone's nudes.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> People who say this kind of shit (and I dont want it to seem like Im singling you out, because there are a lot of people like this) are just proving that they are not fans of these female wrestlers at all, only their looks. Otherwise why would the way she looks in these photos this be disappointing to you in anyway? What does it have to do with her talent or her performances as a wrestler?


you are naive. Looks matter. The average male would prefer Alexa, Becky or Sasha over Charlotte, Bayley or Nia. Females are not different. Who do you think a woman would pick between Orton or Goldberg?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CGS said:


> :wow. Just saw Charlottes pics
> 
> Probably the one time I wish I could unsee someone's nudes.


Her tits are uneven :kdotlol


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860144346775117824


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mr. Socko said:


> If you're a Charlotte fan you REALLY do not want to see these.


yep you will most likely not be a fan anymore. i wonder if people are making fun of her on twitter


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wait Victoria has a vid out?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Thats bullying. Why look at her photos and if you do not like it you immediately not a fan of hers.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I thought Charlotte looked fine. They weren't all gross and distasteful. They were just personal photos literally. Y'all really got to stop putting what's attractive in such a small box. It's like how y'all call guys fat or not in-shape when they don't have 100% shredded abs. Charlotte is an attractive woman, and her leaked pics looks good. I honestly like more general shots like that instead of people objectifying themselves.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Someone hook a brother up with the Charlotte shit, can't find any

Edit - found them. Little lopsided titties but no big deal, still would..y'all need to chill :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Iapetus said:


> I thought Charlotte looked fine. They weren't all gross and distasteful. They were just personal photos literally. Y'all really got to stop putting what's attractive in such a small box. It's like how y'all call guys fat or not in-shape when they don't have 100% shredded abs. Charlotte is an attractive woman, and her leaked pics looks good. I honestly like more general shots like that instead of people objectifying themselves.




She looks like what she is, a professional athlete. You make a good point about the pictures, even the fully nude ones are very matter of fact, not porny or sleazy. She's just naked. A lot of the reactions have caused me a lot of amusement though and illustrate the huge difference between "real" women's bodies of all shapes and sizes, and the sort of bodies that men find attractive to look at and wank to. Reminds me of the Victorian era art critic John Ruskin and his reaction to seeing his wife naked for the first time.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Well, if Alexa Bliss was to have given sexual favours to Vince and/or Triple H to get her push (95% chance she hasn't), why the fuck would leaked pictures/videos come out? You think they're going to record that shit or exchange messages on iCloud? :lmao


Doesn't necessarily have to be them. You usually work your way up to the top and need references to appear legit


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



xyz5555 said:


> you are naive. Looks matter. The average male would prefer Alexa, Becky or Sasha over Charlotte, Bayley or Nia. Females are not different. Who do you think a woman would pick between Orton or Goldberg?


Im anything but naive. I already knew from the beginning that 80% of the fanbases of female wrestlers are thirsty dudes. Im just saying that comments made by some people just further prove that theory right.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

She looks Ite :shrug

Wood

Y'all are acting like if she stripped in front of you you'd walk out the room


----------



## EmuxPhoenix (May 4, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Guys, can someone give me that pics or video by pm pls?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Found the victoria vids on 4chan, they aren't anything special.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Ok I'm really curious now. can someone help out a brother in need? Wanna see what all the fuss is about


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CNB said:


> Ok I'm really curious now. can someone help out a brother in need? Wanna see what all the fuss is about


Just picture Naitch naked and then ask yourself if you still want to see them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*Man, the Charlotte fans on my timeline are so depressed: not because her nudes leaked, but because they're so bad. The fantasy is ruined :sasha3*


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



xyz5555 said:


> Just picture Naitch naked and then ask yourself if you still want to see them.


The naitch tits are actually even tho.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just go on fappening & scroll down dudes

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this if not then delete, I dunno teh rulez


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

thought charlotte looked hot. people on here can be so judgy and disgusting


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Sweggeh said:


> Im anything but naive. I already knew from the beginning that 80% of the fanbases of female wrestlers are thirsty dudes. Im just saying that comments made by some people just further prove that theory right.


You had a go at @ThEmB0neZ for being a fan that is not attracted to her and you think your theory was proven right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MMMMD said:


> Just go on fappening & scroll down dudes
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to post this if not then delete, I dunno teh rulez


*As long as you don't explicitly post nude images on the forum, you're good. You can link them in the chatbox though.*


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



xyz5555 said:


> Just picture Naitch naked and then ask yourself if you still want to see them.


Have you seen his matches or him out in public. I think we've already seen Naitch naked or close to it.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



the44boz said:


> Have you seen his matches or him out in public. I think we've already seen Naitch naked or close to it.


I went through therapy to unsee it and seeing Charlotte's flat ass undid all of that.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just found em, that uneven left tit thou...


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



xyz5555 said:


> You had a go at @ThEmB0neZ for being a fan that is not attracted to her and you think your theory was proven right?


What is with people on this forum and their lack of understanding on simple concepts?

I had a go at him because he said he was disappointed that she didnt look good naked.

No one who isn't a fan of someone primarily because of looks would ever say that. Which proves my theory of most of these guys who love these female wrestlers do so because of their fantasy about their looks.

Again, Im not singling out @ThEmB0neZ because hes a good poster whose posts I usually enjoy, and since you guys keep making me go over this again and again it looks like Im attacking him. I just used his post as an example because I know there are many people who say the same stuff.

For example, I never heard any guys say there were disappointed that Seth Rollins had a smallish dick. Why? Because they dont care and thats not how they see him, they see him as a wrestler and focus on his in ring work first and foremost. But when it comes to the female wrestlers, looks still dominate. Which is why people get disappointed when they look like normal people and dont look the way they want the way they have built them up in their minds to look like.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mango13 said:


> Found the victoria vids on 4chan, they aren't anything special.


link me up fam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Some of these posts.

:lmao


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Is the charlotte nudes really that bad?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kimwun said:


> Is the charlotte nudes really that bad?


Nah, people just expected a lot more considering how good she looks today. These nudes were pre-op, probably during her NXT days when she was pretty ugly tbh.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Kimwun said:


> Is the charlotte nudes really that bad?


yes it is. This is what her ass looks like

http://imgur.com/a/rGcR2


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DELETE said:


> yes it is. This is what her ass looks like
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rGcR2


Just saw the nudes... All I got to say is I just hope it's nxt charlotte


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

where are these Victoria vids at? Anyone have a link?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> I didn't say she was some kind of beast. Just expected better. She really does look better in clothing then without(not a knock). These pictures are old so i'm sure she definitely would look better now.
> 
> Exactly i'm still the same fan I was yesterday. What you look like naked doesn't change how talented you are. Charlotte's still talented, just wasn't a fan of her pics as someone like Kaitlynn.


Man I wasn't trying to make it seem lioke you said she was a beast or anything. In my life I have come across a number of athletic women who train especially hard and have noticed that they usually lack the curvier aspects of their bodies. It's something that you notice. It's like watching beach volleyball at the olympics.

I was just saying that I'm a fan of hers and I also had no issue with her body in the pics she looks damn fine to me. She would possibly look more curvaceous now, though even now she seems to have a lack of curve in her hip area. 

People need to lay off you for what you said about her or whether or not you are a fan or not. I know I really shouldn't speak on it because I tend to overreact at times to things that you type. Maybe that makes me more qualified to say that it needs to stop. I'm not sure really. Anyway it isn't important why I'm saying it.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Maryse is just... holy shit. The Miz wins at life.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

And right just when she was about to be pushed as the babyface of SD. Damn...

Also I need a link from those Victoria vids for educational research :book send me a pm.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Narcisse said:


> She looks like what she is, a professional athlete. You make a good point about the pictures, even the fully nude ones are very matter of fact, not porny or sleazy. She's just naked. A lot of the reactions have caused me a lot of amusement though and illustrate the huge difference between "real" women's bodies of all shapes and sizes, and the sort of bodies that men find attractive to look at and wank to. Reminds me of the Victorian era art critic John Ruskin and his reaction to seeing his wife naked for the first time.


I think that many people don't know how to appreciate something they aren't attracted to. These guys probably watch a ton of porn and that often sets unrealistic expectations for what women's bodies "should" be. Everyone's different. Most of these guys probably have lopsided testicles. I don't see why coming for Charlotte's breasts are ok. Body parts aren't always even, and it's nothing to gawk, jeer, or laugh at. It's just what it is.

I do personally like the style of photo because whenever I see sleazy pics from a man or woman, I can never help but feel a bit turned off. It just seems desperate in some way, whether for attention or an actual person. Something about attractive people who aren't feeling themselves in extra ways is more attractive in my opinion.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*As a Charlotte fan, I am not offended one bit on the nudes and not crying like a little bitch about it. I have my stance on it and I am moving on. And to the white knights out there, no woman nor man are innocent, get over it. *


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Iapetus said:


> I think that many people don't know how to appreciate something they aren't attracted to. These guys probably watch a ton of porn and that often sets unrealistic expectations for what women's bodies "should" be. Everyone's different. Most of these guys probably have lopsided testicles. I don't see why coming for Charlotte's breasts are ok. Body parts aren't always even, and it's nothing to gawk, jeer, or laugh at. It's just what it is.
> 
> I do personally like the style of photo because whenever I see sleazy pics from a man or woman, I can never help but feel a bit turned off. It just seems desperate in some way, whether for attention or an actual person. Something about attractive people who aren't feeling themselves in extra ways is more attractive in my opinion.


Porn has increasingly influenced what a lot of guys consider attractive or even the norm. I've seen comments mocking the size of her nipples for fuck's sake. The guys doing that don't realise that a lot of women with naturally large breasts have nipples of comparable size, so if she didn't have such low body fat, Charlotte would naturally have reasonably big boobs. The preference for big tits with tiny nipples is because if you have tiny boobs and get a boob job and have them made bigger, the size of your nipples stays the same. Guys look at women in porn that have had boob jobs and think that's realistic. Same as expecting women to have no body hair at all, it's a fashion that originated in porn so that you can see more of the action. 
Shit like that doesn't bother me personally, but it does make me wonder whether guys realise that women do it too, we can be equally shallow about what is pleasing to the eye. Only women are more accepting when reality doesn't live up to the fantasy.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Only seen the mirror pic. Is that the only one that got leaked?

Also, someone should link me the Victoria vid <.<


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte's are so... ewwww


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> These nudes were pre-op.


She already has fake tits on these


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte looks like a really athletic and fit woman that has relatively little curves except her fake tits. But honestly, so what? She's not like hideous, ugly, or some shit like that. Her naked is basically that of a normal woman or something, not many have called her some extraordinarily attractive woman or anything near it. And these weren't like glamour shots with good lighting and poses, just some nudes for her boyfriend or significant other, who probably does find her attractive.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MMMMD said:


> Y'all are acting like if she stripped in front of you you'd walk out the room


I'd walk right out the room and hunt down the plastic surgeon who did an atrocious job on her chesticles and force him to.......









JK. She can still sit on my face anyday she likes. But maybe keep the bra on.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Charlotte's are so... ewwww


She has a man's ass! :flair


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

*The irony, she wants the pictures deleted...coming from the daughter of the father who used to love getting his junk out in public, any time possible.

I jest, it's still terrible for her, obviously.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> She already has fake tits on these


Who knows how many boob jobs she's had though.

She may have had another since to correct the issue?

She literally has NO ass in these nudes, yet a very visible ass on television. I'd say these photos were from round about 2015 if anything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Why do people assume she had another boob job after these pics were taken? Her tits look about the right size in the pics that she has now, just when she wears a bra or her wrestling top her tits are kinda pushed up and you wouldn't be able to tell if one is a little higher than the other.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Erik. said:


> Who knows how many boob jobs she's had though.
> 
> She may have had another since to correct the issue?
> 
> She literally has NO ass in these nudes, yet a very visible ass on television. I'd say these photos were from round about 2015 if anything.


So you think she had butt implants ?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Staying as far away from this as possible. No offence to Charlotte but I don't want that image in my mind. 
She's still the best women's wrestler in the WWE, but look merchants like Alexa Bliss would be more appealing leaks IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CesaroSwing said:


> *Staying as far away from this as possible. No offence to Charlotte but I don't want that image in my mind. *


Save yourself, my friend. You still have a chance. There's still hope for you. Most of us who've already seen the photos? Not so much.

:mj2


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ShowStopper said:


> Save yourself, my friend. You still have a chance. There's still hope for you. Most of us who've already seen the photos? Not so much.
> 
> :mj2


Yeah mate never had any inclination when I heard about it. As I said no offence to Charlotte but I can just imagine my reaction would be.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> So you think she had butt implants ?


I'd say so, she literally has ZERO ass here, now she looks like she has 0.7 of an ass


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> So you think she had butt implants ?


Or you know, she worked on it?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Y'all should be glad you've never stumbled across those Leslie Jones nudes. She makes Charlotte's look like Venus de Milo.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte's nudes are dogshit. They were worse than I was expecting and you don't want to see them. She's a dude with tits. Not sure I want to see that ***** video with Charlotte and Becky now. Becky must have had a clothespin on her nose when she strapped on the feedbag going to town on Charlotte's sweaty flounder.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Surprised the Internet isn't blowing up like Paige did. I guess because Paige got here first, but I was expecting current active on-tv-every-week-talent to get more buzz.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Meanwhile Victoria looks pretty damn good for a woman in her 40s.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just seen the Victoria leaks:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> Charlotte's nudes are dogshit. They were worse than I was expecting and you don't want to see them. She's a dude with tits. Not sure I want to see that ***** video with Charlotte and Becky now. Becky must have had a clothespin on her nose when she strapped on the feedbag going to town on Charlotte's sweaty flounder.


Isn't that Charlotte/Becky lesbian vid just a rumor? I've seen zero evidence to support theres an actual video.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chrome said:


> Just seen the Victoria leaks:


Is that good or bad?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Is that good or bad?


It's good lol.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Surprised the Internet isn't blowing up like Paige did. I guess because Paige got here first, but I was expecting current active on-tv-every-week-talent to get more buzz.


Nothing will ever top the Xavier Woods banging Paige while Maddox's filming it. You can't get more surreal then that. 

:focus

It's almost unbeatable. Nudes are good but that probably was the craziest thing i've witnessed related to wrestling. Great times.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Victoria's stuff is legit great.

Unlike Charlottes. Honestly Charlotte didn't really seem attractive to me but for the most part she always look alright. But those pics Killed all of that. Just legit awful


----------



## Itssoeasy (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chrome said:


> It's good lol.


Yeah JB doesn't react like that for bad stuff.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Narcisse said:


> Porn has increasingly influenced what a lot of guys consider attractive or even the norm. I've seen comments mocking the size of her nipples for fuck's sake. The guys doing that don't realise that a lot of women with naturally large breasts have nipples of comparable size, so if she didn't have such low body fat, Charlotte would naturally have reasonably big boobs. The preference for big tits with tiny nipples is because if you have tiny boobs and get a boob job and have them made bigger, the size of your nipples stays the same. Guys look at women in porn that have had boob jobs and think that's realistic. Same as expecting women to have no body hair at all, it's a fashion that originated in porn so that you can see more of the action.
> Shit like that doesn't bother me personally, but it does make me wonder whether guys realise that women do it too, we can be equally shallow about what is pleasing to the eye. Only women are more accepting when reality doesn't live up to the fantasy.


It's so weird how porn has created so many false expectations. I never did watch a great deal of it, so I guess I kind of escaped that culture. I still have preferences, but I'd like to think mine are far less influenced by that sort of stuff. But it's a bit different when you go both ways like me, and I think that's helped me be more realistic with my preferences especially since I was a date to marry kind of guy. Thankfully my wifey has bonus looks to go with her personality, but one of the most important things to do when "looking to date/marry" is put physical attraction in it's appropriate place and focus on actual personality and compatibility. And it's funny because when I ended up with better than a lot of friends who only cared about looks.:lol

I honestly wish I could offer a male perspective on why guys don't seem to understand that women can be just as shallow or objectifying as them, but I don't understand it at all.:shrug


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SAMCRO said:


> Isn't that Charlotte/Becky lesbian vid just a rumor? I've seen zero evidence to support theres an actual video.


Pretty much. Was probably just a bunch of Charlynch shippers from Tumblr trying to stir things up and of course getting people's hopes up which I was afraid of. Though if that video was real and was leaked that would probably be bigger story then Paige. 










Right now there just really good friends nothing more.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Right now there just really good friends nothing more.


Oh, they're *really* good friends alright.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Strategize said:


> Oh, they're *really* good friends alright.












No Becky nudes. Becky wins Charlotte sorry.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I think it's bullshit that people are saying if you don't like her body you're a basement-dwelling virgin who watches too much porn, this is not an "elbows too pointy, 4/10 would not bang" situation; as somebody who's dealt with lovehandles, stretch marks, unkempt bushes, flat titties, etc I'm aware of the flaws real women have, but at the end of the day they still look like genetic women. Charlotte's body is hard and square like a transgender woman who decided to transition late in life. Now I know there's a lot of dudes here on team trap who might like that look, but it's not one that any man I've ever known would go for.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's bullshit that people are saying if you don't like her body you're a basement-dwelling virgin who watches too much porn, this is not an "elbows too pointy, 4/10 would not bang" situation; as somebody who's dealt with lovehandles, stretch marks, unkempt bushes, flat titties, etc I'm aware of the flaws real women have, but at the end of the day they still look like genetic women. Charlotte's body is hard and square like a transgender woman who decided to transition late in life. Now I know there's a lot of dudes here on team trap who might like that look, but it's not one that any man I've ever known would go for.


It's like she's had the double whammy of pretty bad genes (dunno about her mother, but obvious Ric), and the fact that at this time she was really going hard on keeping herself very lean, cut, and fit. Together, it's not really surprising her body type would be how it is. 

She looks overall thicker now, and not as lean and cut as she was back then. This feels like from when she first was in NXT and before she really wrestled much. People's body types can change all the time.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just saw the Charlotte pics










She should do a porno with Sunny so she won't so ugly by comparison


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's bullshit that people are saying if you don't like her body you're a basement-dwelling virgin who watches too much porn, this is not an "elbows too pointy, 4/10 would not bang" situation; as somebody who's dealt with lovehandles, stretch marks, unkempt bushes, flat titties, etc I'm aware of the flaws real women have, but at the end of the day they still look like genetic women. Charlotte's body is hard and square like a transgender woman who decided to transition late in life. Now I know there's a lot of dudes here on team trap who might like that look, but it's not one that any man I've ever known would go for.


Her problems with her boobs are normal. It is everything below that is scary. No hips, a flat ass, rectangular body, abnormal looking frontal region. I feel sorry for her but it's not flattering. It's an athletic body but it's not a not a real women body that most men would see or be attracted to.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*










Just in case you missed her ass shot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Heard the rumours about a becky/Charlotte video. I hope it's not true or if it's true I hope it doesn't get leaked for the well being of both women. That being said, the meltdown here if there is something naughty from sweet, pure, innocent little Becky would be nothing short of


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's bullshit that people are saying if you don't like her body you're a basement-dwelling virgin who watches too much porn, this is not an "elbows too pointy, 4/10 would not bang" situation; as somebody who's dealt with lovehandles, stretch marks, unkempt bushes, flat titties, etc I'm aware of the flaws real women have, but at the end of the day they still look like genetic women. Charlotte's body is hard and square like a transgender woman who decided to transition late in life. Now I know there's a lot of dudes here on team trap who might like that look, but it's not one that any man I've ever known would go for.


Well said my friend.

Charlotte doesn't look like an average woman you'd see on the street who isn't perfect, with flabby arms, stretch marks etc, we are all aware most women don't look like models, but Charlotte just has a very odd ****** looking body. I've really never seen a woman with her body type, that looks that odd, with ZERO hips, no ass, very odd flat looking pelvis area, she legit looks like a guy who recently got a sex change in those pics.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I imagine JBL is pretty stoked about Charlotte's nudes :lol


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte looks like a woman who has been hitting the steroids too hard.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> She already has fake tits on these


She's had more than one job done.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The Charlotte ones aren't that bad. People made it seems like they were not worth checking out. I like the full frontal. 

In any case, didn't know so many leaked. But don't care. Only do legends. Nothing would budge for Alexa bliss -- real/fake/overrated.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Wow, Victoria looks great for her age but is it truth that she's on coke? I've seen a lot of rumors lately about her ''allergy problems''


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Somebody hit a bruh up with them Victoria links.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I guess the leak of the Charlotte and Becky ***** tape is a rumor. If it does get leaked I might take a look to see if Becky's carpet matches the drapes. 









*"Scissor Me Xerxes!"*


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

[Scissor Me Xerxes!"[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]
Gtfo with the lesbian Becky shit. I know how Becky is. She is not a promiscuous hoe.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

[Scissor Me Xerxes!"[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]
I'm no longer a fan of Charlotte after the disappointment I endured today. Gtfo with the lesbian Becky shit. I know how Becky is. She is not a promiscuous hoe.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



embarassed fan said:


> *I'm no longer a fan of Charlotte after the disappointment I endured today*. Gtfo with the lesbian Becky shit. I know how Becky is. She is not a promiscuous hoe.


Why? 

How she looks aside, why does the fact that someone took some nude photos of themselves make that much of a difference to you? Everybody has a promiscuous side.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> Y'all should be glad you've never stumbled across those Leslie Jones nudes. She makes Charlotte's look like Venus de Milo.


thoughts @MillionDollarProns


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



embarassed fan said:


> Gtfo with the lesbian Becky shit. I know how Becky is. She is not a promiscuous hoe.


Charlotte is her friend and maybe she is one of the few lesbian partners Becky has had. That doesn't make her promiscuous. I agree that recording it on video might be a mistake though.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

As someone who used to harp on about Charlotte's rack being amazing I'm so disappointed by those nudes. Not a fan of the skeleton physique either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> I guess the leak of the Charlotte and Becky ***** tape is a rumor. If it does get leaked I might take a look to see if Becky's carpet matches the drapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky is naturally blonde though


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



DELETE said:


> yes it is. This is what her ass looks like
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rGcR2


i mean what the fuck. her PRIVATE photos are hacked and sent out to the public and all you do is call her names. what's your deal?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Victoria tape real? give us a link guys please!


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> I guess the leak of the Charlotte and Becky ***** tape is a rumor. If it does get leaked I might take a look to see if Becky's carpet matches the drapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carpet matching the drapes is based on eyebrow hair not the hair on your head.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's bullshit that people are saying if you don't like her body you're a basement-dwelling virgin who watches too much porn, this is not an "elbows too pointy, 4/10 would not bang" situation; as somebody who's dealt with lovehandles, stretch marks, unkempt bushes, flat titties, etc I'm aware of the flaws real women have, but at the end of the day they still look like genetic women. Charlotte's body is hard and square like a transgender woman who decided to transition late in life. Now I know there's a lot of dudes here on team trap who might like that look, but it's not one that any man I've ever known would go for.





SAMCRO said:


> Well said my friend.
> 
> Charlotte doesn't look like an average woman you'd see on the street who isn't perfect, with flabby arms, stretch marks etc, we are all aware most women don't look like models, but Charlotte just has a very odd ****** looking body. I've really never seen a woman with her body type, that looks that odd, with ZERO hips, no ass, very odd flat looking pelvis area, she legit looks like a guy who recently got a sex change in those pics.


Stop using ****** as some kind of pejorative. They have hips and most of the time are indistinguishable from women. Charlotte isn't even like that.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Yikes, I just saw Charlottes pictures and it was grotesque.

A lady to me should have some fat, it's even unhealthy for them to have such ridiculously low levels of body fat.

Boy, I'm gonna wash my eyes out with bleach.

If any Nia Jax leaks come out, I will be the happiest man in the universe.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

This just confirms what most non delusional people who actually have functioning eyes already knew. Charlotte was never attractive


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Still a fan of Charlottes after seeing her pics. Shes not that bad, at least not to me. Everyone is different though.

I do feel sorry for her that this happened. Hopefully she and others have learned now not to keep nude photos of themselves anywhere. With how technology is now, nothings ever private.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte is basically Ric with tits. She looks so much like Ric Flair, it makes me ill. Charlotte is the reflection of her father's poor choice in mating partner. Same with Hogan. *They have ALL the money in the world yet their kids are butt ugly!? * WTF. They couldn't find better looking women to fuck?


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Before seeing those nudes, I found Charlotte somewhat attractive. Now I can honestly say her physique is not sexy to me at all. Whichever surgeon did her implants did a terrible job and she has a very masculine body. 

Summer, Layla, AJ, Peyton Royce or Lana I would like to see.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> This is what happens when you watch too much porn and put women on a pedestal. You're horrified when you realise they're people with flawes too :lol


I can handle some flaws on a woman. That said, Charlotte's body does absolutely nothing for me. Her hands and forearms looks really manly. I'd rather have sex with Vicki Gurrero and I'm not even joking. Even Nia Jax has a more attractive body. Atleast she has curves.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Hmm, I'm not sure what to make of this.

On one hand, I found Paige's leak funny as hell just because it was so outrageous. I contributed to that with jokes and laughter even though I know she's a person and it must have been traumatic for her.

On the other hand, with Charlotte I found the overall response was "eww she's so disgusting looking". I don't know...Maybe I'm a hypocrite but I find that to be a bit more mean-spirited.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I guess, by the majority of responses here, Charlotte will drop a few places in the "Hottest WWE women" the next time someone post a thread about it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte's boobs look weird. Plus her body is way too muscular IMO.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



domotime2 said:


> i mean what the fuck. her PRIVATE photos are hacked and sent out to the public and all you do is call her names. what's your deal?


You act like she is ever gonna see that.


Lighten up dude. Take a joke.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SovereignVA said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what to make of this.
> 
> On one hand, I found Paige's leak funny as hell just because it was so outrageous. I contributed to that with jokes and laughter even though I know she's a person and it must have been traumatic for her.
> 
> On the other hand, with Charlotte I found the overall response was "eww she's so disgusting looking". I don't know...Maybe I'm a hypocrite but I find that to be *a bit* more mean-spirited.


a bit!?! I think it's fucking sad. Not only is she humiliated, she's also being INSULTED? that's fucking low in my book.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn victoria :book


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte's photos weren't that bad, granted they weren't that good either. I did find her response to it funny considering she's acting like she's the "queen" of the internet by demanding these photos be taken down immediately. Good luck with that.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte links plz


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

anyone got a link


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Nolo King said:


> If any Nia Jax leaks come out, I will be the happiest man in the universe.


I hope the one with Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss gets leaked. Nia must have flicked Alexa's little red marble around making her climb the walls all night long and carpet-munched her until she passed out.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



domotime2 said:


> a bit!?! I think it's fucking sad. Not only is she humiliated, she's also being INSULTED? that's fucking low in my book.


Look at some of the things said about Paige as a person. Look at some of the stuff said about Jinder's body. I get that Charlotte is well respected as a wrestler but that doesn't render her immune to criticism.

…. the pictures were really unappealing. At least we could get off to the Paige stuff.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Saturn said:


> Look at some of the things said about Paige as a person. Look at some of the stuff said about Jinder's body. I get that Charlotte is well respected as a wrestler but that doesn't render her immune to criticism.
> 
> …. *the pictures were really unappealing. At least we could get off to the Paige stuff.*




That's just disgusting, she didn't take those pictures for you to jack off to. Her privacy was completely invaded!

This whole thing is gross and I'm so ashamed of people here who are saying such horrible things about Charlotte.

Take a step back and realize that these wrestlers are actually human begins who have families. The poor girl is probably a mess for all we know, the whole internet is ripping her apart. She already was being criticized before, imagine now. This isn't just Charlotte, this is Ashley Fliehr


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Saturn said:


> domotime2 said:
> 
> 
> > a bit!?! I think it's fucking sad. Not only is she humiliated, she's also being INSULTED? that's fucking low in my book.
> ...


Yeah the mean shit people said about paige was bad too. And lmao idk what jinder has to do with this...are there jinder nudes I'm not aware of?

And ew. What a gross thing to say


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BaeJLee said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's just disgusting, she didn't take those pictures for you to jack off to. Her privacy was completely invaded!
> 
> This whole thing is gross and I'm so ashamed of people here who are saying such horrible things about Charlotte.


Her privacy was invaded. Pictures were stolen. But those pictures that we all ended up looking at were repulsively vomit-inducing so Charlotte got the last laugh, didn't she? I might not be able to jack off for 3 whole days now!


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BaeJLee said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's just disgusting, she didn't take those pictures for you to jack off to. Her privacy was completely invaded!
> 
> This whole thing is gross and I'm so ashamed of people here who are saying such horrible things about Charlotte.


yeah.. and that's happened to Seth Rollins, Kaitlyn, Titus O Niel, Paige and countless celebrities outside of wrestling. Why is it any more "disgusting" or inappropriate because it's happening to Charlotte?


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



domotime2 said:


> Yeah the mean shit people said about paige was bad too. And lmao idk what jinder has to do with this...are there jinder nudes I'm not aware of?
> 
> And ew. What a gross thing to say


I'm not talking about nudes in particular. I'm talking about people body shaming or critiquing another person's body. It happens all the time to all wrestlers but for some reason, because it's Charlotte who isn't someone you'd expect to have nudes leaked, she's supposed to be immune to it. That just isn't realistic.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Saturn said:


> yeah.. and that's happened to Seth Rollins, Kaitlyn, Titus O Niel, Paige and countless celebrities outside of wrestling. Why is it any more "disgusting" or inappropriate because it's happening to Charlotte?


When did I say it was more disgusting because it happened to Charlotte? I feel equally bad for all those who are involved and sadly, the others that will be in the future.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BaeJLee said:


> When did I say it was more disgusting because it happened to Charlotte? I feel equally bad for all those who are involved and sadly, the others that will be in the future.


Well it's not going to stop. When you're a celebrity and you have nudes leaked on the internet, you are still partly responsible and people are going to comment on it. People need thicker skin. :serious:


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Saturn said:


> domotime2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the mean shit people said about paige was bad too. And lmao idk what jinder has to do with this...are there jinder nudes I'm not aware of?
> ...


Pretty larger difference between wrestling fans saying "jinder is ripped as fuck" based on his physique we see on tv and saying some of the repugnant shit people have been saying in this thread after a poor woman's naked pictures were stolen.


I'm so sorry you can't jack off to her though


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Just looked at the pics and I should have listened to the warnings. :crying:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope my wife doesn't see I looked up "Charlotte leaked pictures"

But I can have solace in knowing my wife's body >>>>>>>>>>>>> Charlotte (yuck). I mean Charlotte already looked mannish, so curiosity made me see if the rack made up for it. Her boobs are so weirdly shaped and good lord does she have a gross granny body. The pictures literally could have been altered with with a granny face and I would have been none the wiser. Like a fit, Jack Lelaine granny. But still, shits nasty. Charlotte is groooooossssss.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Surprised the Internet isn't blowing up like Paige did. I guess because Paige got here first, but I was expecting current active on-tv-every-week-talent to get more buzz.


The explicit nature of the Paige leaks is uncommon for celebrity leaks. And despite being off of TV she remains more popular than Charlotte and with more social media influence. 

Horrible situation for Charlotte. As if having your privacy invaded isn't enough, to have people in her Twitter mentions and Instagram comments criticizing photos they were never meant to see is awful.


----------



## dreezy (May 5, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

paige was better


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think it's bullshit that people are saying if you don't like her body you're a basement-dwelling virgin who watches too much porn, this is not an "elbows too pointy, 4/10 would not bang" situation; as somebody who's dealt with lovehandles, stretch marks, unkempt bushes, flat titties, etc I'm aware of the flaws real women have, but at the end of the day they still look like genetic women. Charlotte's body is hard and square like a transgender woman who decided to transition late in life. Now I know there's a lot of dudes here on team trap who might like that look, but it's not one that any man I've ever known would go for.


You don't get it, do you?

Her form comes from being an athlete for much of her whole life. Yes, it's part genetics of course, but also she chose to be in that lean shape. It's called fitness. Maybe you should google women of different sports like basketball or beach volleyball (good example because there's much skin to see to get a good comparison).

The fact that you people still push the "transgender" bulls**t shows to me, that you have not the slightest clue of what you're talking about. 

If you don't like these type of women, fine, no one's got a problem with taste and opinion. But the "she's no real!!!!11 woman because I and all my friends won't do her" is just kids stuff.

Also, to the people with the "ass implants": Ever heard of squats, deadlifts and stuff?? Yeahh... I thought so...


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BaeJLee said:


> This whole thing is gross


Not nearly as gross as Charlotte

:heston



> I'm so ashamed of people here who are saying such horrible things about Charlotte.
> 
> Take a step back and realize that these wrestlers are actually human begins who have families. The poor girl is probably a mess for all we know, the whole internet is ripping her apart. She already was being criticized before, imagine now. This isn't just Charlotte, this is Ashley Fliehr


I wish people like you would take a step back, realize that Charlotte isn't reading this thread and quit being such a pussy. I have a family too, and if I'm stupid enough to do what she did then I would have to take responsibility for my actions and weather the storm like a fucking adult. Being a celebrity doesn't excuse you from criticism, and it's not as if she's being criticized for something she can't help. She did that to her own body. If it bothers her that much she can use all that money she makes to get some counseling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

When will famous people learn to never put their face in nudes.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



World's Best said:


> I hope my wife doesn't see I looked up "Charlotte leaked pictures"
> 
> But I can have solace in knowing my wife's body >>>>>>>>>>>>> Charlotte (yuck). I mean Charlotte already looked mannish, so curiosity made me see if the rack made up for it. Her boobs are so weirdly shaped and good lord does she have a gross granny body. The pictures literally could have been altered with with a granny face and I would have been none the wiser. Like a fit, Jack Lelaine granny. But still, shits nasty. Charlotte is groooooossssss.


If you were single and Charlotte walked up to you and asked for sex, it would take you less than a second to drop your pants.

E: I know I'd rather have sex with her than with your wife...


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



birthday_massacre said:


> When will famous people learn to never put their face in nudes.


Too bad they can't use all that money they make to buy a little common sense.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Another one bites the dust. When will these people ever learn?


----------



## Christ_Benoit (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Superkick said:


> If you were single and Charlotte walked up to you and asked for sex, it would take you less than a second to drop your pants.
> 
> E: I know I'd rather have sex with her than with your wife...


These are my least favorite types of posts: Those that assume everyone would handle a situation the same as they would because they're too intellectually bankrupt to realize that not everyone is as much of a ****** as they are. Based on his repulsion, I would say that it would probably take him less than a second to run the fucking 40 yard dash if Charlotte approached him for sex. I don't think it's that hard to believe that the man's wife is more attractive than that nasty ****** looking bitch. There are so many pathetic geeks on here who think that other posters can't pull a sexy woman just because the best they might be able to do is pull a nasty ****** looking bitch like Charlotte.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Some of you guys are horrible. Calling her horrible names because her body is not what you expected. No wonder wrestling fans are the lowest strata.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I am not interested in Becky nudes because I think it would be similar to Paige's


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

How in the fuck do u get ahold of Charlotte leaks and not think to photoshop a dick on her before ya post em. coulda broke the internet man..but ya fucked up


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

ahahaha look at all you Internet goblins acting like you wouldn't bang Charlotte without a moments hesitation


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ToddsAutographs said:


> How in the fuck do u get ahold of Charlotte leaks and not think to photoshop a dick on her before ya post em. coulda broke the internet man..but ya fucked up


The fact that you even thought to do that tells me all I need to know about you. Get a grip.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Definitely some heads in these last few pages being hypocrites and defending Charlotte that have attacked other female wrestlers' looks though. :hmmm


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Christ_Benoit said:


> These are my least favorite types of posts: Those that assume everyone would handle a situation the same as they would because they're too intellectually bankrupt to realize that not everyone is as much of a ****** as they are. Based on his repulsion, I would say that it would probably take him less than a second to run the fucking 40 yard dash if Charlotte approached him for sex. I don't think it's that hard to believe that the man's wife is more attractive than that nasty ****** looking bitch. There are so many pathetic geeks on here who think that other posters can't pull a sexy woman just because the best they might be able to do is pull a nasty ****** looking bitch like Charlotte.


When a wrestling fan refers to his "wife", it typically could be any or all of the following; mom, grandma,lady next door, blowupdoll, pornstar, high school sweetheart, landlord, lady at truck stop, former/current wrestler, hand, mail ordered bride, mom from the playground, local bar slut, chick from the gun club, brothers wife, mail lady, mrs peterson from the first floor, lady from church, cashier at 7-11, drunk coworker from company Xmas party, woman that friend zoned me , buddys ex wife, chick in the office at work, woman that strolls by on her daily walk, drunk lady he sits by on the bus, flirty bartender, chick from laundry mat.. Etc


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> I guess, by the majority of responses here, Charlotte will drop a few places in the "Hottest WWE women" the next time someone post a thread about it


ehh,she was sorta one of those 50/50 girls, sometimes she looked hot, other times not so much. I'm a big fan of hers but I wouldn't put her even in the top 5 of hottest divas. Now would i still bang? hell yeah i would.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

One more thing about charlotte. She is way better looking without make up than she does on TV with all that shit caked on her face.

Her natural look is much better IMO


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MSY81 said:


> You don't get it, do you?
> 
> Her form comes from being an athlete for much of her whole life. Yes, it's part genetics of course, but also she chose to be in that lean shape. It's called fitness. Maybe you should google women of different sports like basketball or beach volleyball (good example because there's much skin to see to get a good comparison).
> 
> ...


I love this thread. Seriously. 
I agree with everything you have said, I think it's pretty obvious that the leaked pictures are a few years old given how Charlotte's body looks compared to her current physique. Those pictures are of someone working out hard and maintaining a clean, very low fat diet. Her current look is softer in the mid section, you can also see it in her face and in the fact that she actually has an arse now. She has softened her overall look while maintaining her fitness level, probably through changing up her diet and how she is exercising. I think it's pretty obvious that she has also now had her previous boob job fixed. 
The whole "dude with boobs" accusations are pretty typical for a lot of elite level female athletes, if you train at a high level your body will burn all its fat and that's the part that gives females the "womanly" shape as we naturally store more fat than men. If at some point women don't add some fat back into their diet, their bodies will burn whatever is left, usually lean muscle.
Personally I think her body looks overworked in the pictures and I'm glad she seems to have changed things up for the sake of her health. But then I'm not looking at her in terms of someone to fuck like 85% of the rest of the posters. Lol.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

White knights and SJW make this thread hilarious

People find her ugly ? They have every right to say it, get over it. She's famous after all. Pretty sure very few people here would defend Melissa McCarthy if there was thread about her.

Waiting for the rest of the leaks now : Becky, Liv and Maxine/Catrina :focus


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Holy shit… didn't realize Victoria/Tara also had a sex tape. Watching it now.

We are getting spoiled with all these nudes and sex tapes. It's all coming at once.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



domotime2 said:


> Pretty larger difference between wrestling fans saying "jinder is ripped as fuck" based on his physique we see on tv and saying some of the repugnant shit people have been saying in this thread after a poor woman's naked pictures were stolen.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you can't jack off to her though


I was referring more to people saying he's disgusting, ugly, has bitch tits, skips leg day, etc. My point was, all wrestlers get body shamed on this forum, not just the women and not just Charlotte.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Strategize said:


> The fact that you even thought to do that tells me all I need to know about you. Get a grip.


lol whatev bro. one dick joke n u callin me gay. lmao"that tells me all i need to know bout u...get a grip." i agree.

fuckk on outta here ya w ur homophobic ass. Go back to that little safe zone of urs that keeps u sheltered away from all the dick jokes n the sexuality of those that make them.. Go watch u some fuckin stars wars n beat ur dick all night to naked charlotte pics... bc playin w ur dick while lookin at charlotte pics doesn't sound gay... right?lol fuckin idiot.
go suck a dick homophobe


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

JBL will have a field day with these pics knowing what he's into :lmao


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

so this is where all the perverts hang out huh? SMH


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> ahahaha look at all you Internet goblins acting like you wouldn't bang Charlotte without a moments hesitation


this that dude we all chill with that always tags the ugliest chicks.. n everytime u call him out on it, he responds


"pussy is pussy brooo...u would too" :eli3



lmaoo naww man. if by chance u don't think u know this guy... its because u r that guy


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Victoria sex tape?? Where are people watching these?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



joesmith said:


> so this is where all the perverts hang out huh? SMH


Well, would you rather a new thread was made every single time a Nude Leak happened on a site that doesn't even allow nudity in the first place? Filled with people saying PM me the link when all you need to do is a quick google search. At least this keeps it all contained.



FromThePort said:


> Victoria sex tape?? Where are people watching these?


Just go to Celeb Jihad and search WWE, or Pornhub.


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I saw the pictures on that site. I'll watch the vid eventually.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Victoria still looks good.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



BaeJLee said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's just disgusting, she didn't take those pictures for you to jack off to. Her privacy was completely invaded!
> 
> This whole thing is gross and I'm so ashamed of people here who are saying such horrible things about Charlotte.


*That's right. If you jack off to Charlotte's pictures, you will go to hell. Not because it's wrong, but for having horrible taste*. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



SovereignVA said:


> On the other hand, with Charlotte I found the overall response was "eww she's so disgusting looking". I don't know...Maybe I'm a hypocrite but I find that to be a bit more mean-spirited.


* Is it really 'mean' if it's true? *


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

If real Alexa ones, or Carmella surface then boyyyyyy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



MMMMD said:


> If real Alexa ones, or Carmella surface then boyyyyyy


 I'm with you with Bliss but not sure about carmella. Gionna,Mandy, JoJo or Charly Caruso







. Every man dream is for Trish leaks if that came true then


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

2 pics of Maryse got leaked as well


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



PaigeLover said:


> I'm with you with Bliss but not sure about carmella. Gionna,Mandy, JoJo or Charly Caruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MMMMD said:


> If real Alexa ones, or Carmella surface then boyyyyyy


For me these leaks are like the Invasion none of the people I like are their 
Hogan- Alexa? Nope
Nash -Maryse? Nope 
Hall- Carmella? Nope
Goldberg-Mandy? Nope
Scott Steiner-Emma? Nope
Jeff Jarrett-Liv? Nope
Rey-Lana? Nope


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



FasihFranck said:


> 2 pics of Maryse got leaked as well


Um where are these may I ask?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



nyelator said:


> Um where are these may I ask?


You can see more in her playboy photoshoot tbh


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Mordecay said:


> You can see more in her playboy photoshoot tbh


Trust me I have seen those


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

The "leaks" are of her non nude in a bikini & one with no bra but her back to the camera but the hacker is claiming to have an M&M sex tape, probably bs

Like Mordecay said she's already done playboy


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Now u how bitches could spend all day shoppin n only come home w just one bra and one pair of pants to show for it.

Bitches aint as dumb as they look man but at the same time, bitches aint as hot as they look either yooo


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



nyelator said:


> Um where are these may I ask?


Its on nude wwe divas forum but its of only her back


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

It's still mean spirited and bullying to say she looks gross and ugly.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



embarassed fan said:


> * Is it really 'mean' if it's true? *


Yes.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

lol its ironic to me that all the anti divas and revolutionary women are the ones that turn out to be the ring rats and having nudes leak left and right. Yet women like the Bellas and Eva are the ones that get called hoes and sluts, despite not exhibiting any behavior of the such.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



embarassed fan said:


> * Is it really 'mean' if it's true? *


It's mean because it's true.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Christ_Benoit said:


> These are my least favorite types of posts: Those that assume everyone would handle a situation the same as they would because they're too intellectually bankrupt to realize that not everyone is as much of a ****** as they are. Based on his repulsion, I would say that it would probably take him less than a second to run the fucking 40 yard dash if Charlotte approached him for sex. *I don't think it's that hard to believe that the man's wife is more attractive than that nasty ****** looking bitch.* There are so many pathetic geeks on here who think that other posters can't pull a sexy woman just because the best they might be able to do is pull a nasty ****** looking bitch like Charlotte.


I don't think she is.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Victoria was the main draw. 2nd close was Paige and only because of the most glorious gif that ever came out from her leaks. :focus


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



embarassed fan said:


> * Is it really 'mean' if it's true? *


cool.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Am I the only one seeing these three hilarious pics from the Victoria leaks with some 60 year old man's headshot with a mouthful of puss? :lol Good for him!

And God bless Celeb Jihad. From the comments; 

"Bwahahahahahahaha! That pathetic American just asked if he could cum in side her. A Muslim doesn't ask, he just fires his jihadi juice into awaiting cock wallets. THIS is why America is a failed state and limp-dicked American homoqueers will be thankful for the coming caliphate. Allahu Akbar!"

And

"Victoria would be right at home caring for my many fine desert Ferrari's (camels), for not only does she look like one she also most likely smells like one."

:lmao


----------



## SpitfireFilly (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Well if anything positive comes out of this, it might shut up old Alberto 'you've got no balls' El Patron, as he's been going on about how WWE leaked Paige's nudes to get her fired - it seems that the leaks are coming out from the same people, and WWE wouldn't want to bury the face of the woman's division by sharing Charlotte's nudes. Seems super unlikely that these are inside jobs.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Man, Victoria's an absolute porn star in the sack!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Damn Victoria still got it kada

I love CelebJihad though, the comments are always GOAT :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

I havent seen Victoria stuff. PM?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> I love CelebJihad though, the comments are always GOAT :lmao :lmao


I thought I was the only one. :lol


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

How long until there's WF nudes leak :lmao :lol

:maury


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Ygor said:


> I hope the one with Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss gets leaked. Nia must have flicked Alexa's little red marble around making her climb the walls all night long and carpet-munched her until she passed out.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



foc said:


> How long until there's WF nudes leak :lmao :lol
> 
> :maury


Now you've piqued my interest :trips5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

There's rumor circulating that nsomi leaks might next.


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Still waiting for Becky and Kong's nudes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Brie Wyatt said:


> Still waiting for Kong's nudes.


:andre


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Still waiting for Stephanie nudes.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Does this confirm that Charlotte inst a draw?


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> Does this confirm that Charlotte inst a draw?


I don't know whether she's a draw but I can't give it a pull to her.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Laquane Anderson said:


> lol its ironic to me that all the anti divas and revolutionary women are the ones that turn out to be the ring rats and having nudes leak left and right. Yet women like the Bellas and Eva are the ones that get called hoes and sluts, despite not exhibiting any behavior of the such.


Well, it's the same as Miley Cyrus and Taylor Swift (both garbage artists), Miley gets called a whore all the time, yet, has been with the same guy for years, while Taylor is the 'good girl', even though she fucks a new guy daily and writes songs about them after they break up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



tmd02 said:


> Does this confirm that Charlotte inst a draw?


Not as big as Paige, WF almost collapsed when the Paige leaks surfaced


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Charlotte actually owes each and every one of us an apology for being so careless taking nude selfies then having them get stolen and leaked knowing we'd be morbidly curious and forced to click and look at them and become sick to our stomach after seeing them.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ygor said:


> Charlotte actually owes each and every one of us an apology for being so careless taking nude selfies then having them get stolen and leaked knowing we'd be morbidly curious and forced to click and look at them and become sick to our stomach after seeing them.


Damn dude. Savage :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ygor said:


> Charlotte actually owes each and every one of us an apology for being so careless taking nude selfies then having them get stolen and leaked knowing we'd be morbidly curious and forced to click and look at them and become sick to our stomach after seeing them.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Blackbeard said:


> I thought I was the only one. :lol


I've been roleplaying in various games and forums and shit for years, I've never seen anyone as devoted to their roleplay as a Celeb Jihad poster :lmao


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*

Charlotte too... ? :O




colin922 said:


> Still waiting for Stephanie nudes.


That will never happen. She is not in her 20's or 30's to be taking her nude pictures on her phone.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



zkorejo said:


> Charlotte too... ? :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was seeing one of my students' mother last year, she was 42-43 and she used to send me nudes. It's really more about the woman than the age


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



zkorejo said:


> That will never happen. She is not in her 20's or 30's to be taking her nude pictures on her phone.


Don't kid yourself. It's not an age thing, most woman do it to spice up their relationship when they're away from their spouse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



zkorejo said:


> That will never happen. She is not in her 20's or 30's to be taking her nude pictures on her phone.


We literally have been discussing Victoria nudes here, a woman who is in her 40's. They are good btw, better than Charlotte's


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Charlotte's body looks like a dropped lasagne, yuck.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

How are people just now finding out about those fake Alexa Bliss ones? I saw that shit a long time ago. Everybody getting my hopes up for nothing


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Karnivore said:


> Charlotte's body looks like a dropped lasagne, yuck.


:lmao ffs


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can some pm a link, please!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*









:lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ygor said:


> Charlotte actually owes each and every one of us an apology for being so careless taking nude selfies then having them get stolen and leaked knowing we'd be morbidly curious and forced to click and look at them and become sick to our stomach after seeing them.


Wonderful :lol:clap!!


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

man victoria looks so delicious 
i want to seed her ass with my cum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Brad Maddox, the true hunter-He eats what he shoots. :shocked: :tripsscust


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> Well, it's the same as Miley Cyrus and Taylor Swift (both garbage artists), Miley gets called a whore all the time, yet, has been with the same guy for years, while Taylor is the 'good girl', even though she fucks a new guy daily and writes songs about them after they break up.



She changes so fast i bet she doesnt even sleep with them.

And its how she gets her material, fair play to her


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Just saw Charlotte, jeez this picture of Droopy and Dripple is all I got.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I was seeing one of my students' mother last year, she was 42-43 and she used to send me nudes. It's really more about the woman than the age






Ummmmmmmm, why would you ever do that.....I'm a teacher and I would never date one of my students mothers.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bad Maddox eats his own cum.. smh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Still waiting for the day for Trish to have had some. Sad it shall never be


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Just saw Charlotte, jeez this picture of Droopy and Dripple is all I got.


Couldn't help but


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Brad Maddox, the true hunter-He eats what he shoots. :shocked: :tripsscust


*Maddox is a very smart man. He who eats what he shoots is the true hunter*.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



Catalanotto said:


> Well, it's the same as Miley Cyrus and Taylor Swift (both garbage artists), Miley gets called a whore all the time, yet, has been with the same guy for years, while Taylor is the 'good girl', even though she fucks a new guy daily and writes songs about them after they break up.


Miley gets called a whore for thirst trapping and twerking on dudes live on stage.

Eva and nikki are both thirst trappers. Thats why thy get called hoes.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I have to say I was kinda unimpressed. Huge fan of charlotte, but her body is too muscular for my taste. I like a more soft body.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*I hope there are more leaks like this. The comments are too funny.*


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ibracadabra said:


> Bad Maddox eats his own cum.. smh


He's a cuckold who likes to record it, are you really that surprised.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Victoria/Tara only one I'm interested in loved that woman growing up like with Lita and Steph but that guy ewwwwww. 

She Needs a brother from London still. 

Charlotte hmmm she meh I been liking my tall girls and love the talent but still. I like her though I want to get close to Ric.

Don't care for Paige even though she done a brother. 

Tbh they shouldn't be too embarrassed other than Paige Victoria gives head and no problem just got caught. Melina and Maria whatever nude poses ok. 

Shame they got caught but the fiend in me is wanking right now.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



T'Challa said:


> She Needs a brother from London still.
> 
> Don't care for Paige even though she done a brother.
> 
> ...


*True. Paige is a woman with demons that only a brother can sort out. Best case scenario, she hooks up with R-Truth and they make a baby. 
*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *All Leaks Here* (Victoria, Melina, Summer Rae, Kaitlyn Nudes Leaked)*



ABAS said:


> Ummmmmmmm, why would you ever do that.....I'm a teacher and I would never date one of my students mothers.


Because I was giving him holidays home lessons for a week and it stopped, so he was not my student anymore afterwards. His mom had just had a divorce, she was not looking for something too serious. Neither am I.

:draper2


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Where the hell are people getting this stuff about Maddox eating his..stuff...

Man, I feel like throwing up just thinking about it. Hope it isn't true.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

just curious does anyone really want Paige back in the WWE I don't 

look at me I'm a rebel, I'm a liberal, I'm a feminist yeah I'm rude. slutty, and nasty yeah I'm Paige look at me, bitch acts like a 15 year old girl 

yay give me attention I'm goth I'm anti establishment yeah good riddance


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Sweggeh said:


> Where the hell are people getting this stuff about Maddox eating his..stuff...
> 
> Man, I feel like throwing up just thinking about it. Hope it isn't true.


I have no clue either, was there new leaks of him and Paige ?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> He's a cuckold who likes to record it, are you really that surprised.


I thought cuckolds were meant to eat the bull's cum, after they prep them of course. :hmmm


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

>men


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



virus21 said:


> Still waiting for the day for Trish to have had some. Sad it shall never be


 That makes two of us


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I thought cuckolds were meant to eat the bull's cum, after they prep them of course. :hmmm


To a cuckold, cum is cum. It doesn't matter who it "cums" from.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Sweggeh said:


> Where the hell are people getting this stuff about Maddox eating his..stuff...
> 
> Man, I feel like throwing up just thinking about it. Hope it isn't true.


I saw it on 4chan. It was a series of 4 photos. One of his face, the next of his dick, the next with cum in his hand and the last with that hand in his mouth.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ibracadabra said:


> I saw it on 4chan. It was a series of 4 photos. One of his face, the next of his dick, the next with cum in his hand and the last with that hand in his mouth.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

People actually looked at Maddox pictures without Paige


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ibracadabra said:


> I saw it on 4chan. It was a series of 4 photos. One of his face, the next of his dick, the next with cum in his hand and the last with that hand in his mouth.


That protein though...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ibracadabra said:


> I saw it on 4chan. It was a series of 4 photos. One of his face, the next of his dick, the next with cum in his hand and the last with that hand in his mouth.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CesaroSwing said:


> People actually looked at Maddox pictures without Paige


It's4chan, you can't really control what you see there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ibracadabra said:


> I saw it on 4chan. It was a series of 4 photos. One of his face, the next of his dick, the next with cum in his hand and the last with that hand in his mouth.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Brad Maddox is LITERALLY a cum eating cuckold


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Holy shit Fandango ! :booklel


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Holy shit Fandango ! :booklel


What's this now?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Blackbeard said:


> What's this now?


Two pictures of him leaked, one of him butt-naked from behind and one of him tucking


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Two pictures of him leaked, one of him butt-naked from behind and *one of him tucking*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

:bunk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Bout time we got some leaks for the ladies of the forum :datass*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Blackbeard said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Had the exact same thought :heston


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I need a link y'all :mj4


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



The Tempest said:


> I need a link y'all :mj4


gay...



But I would like a link too.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Omg. 

Fandango be like "Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me."

:lol


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

:focus


This man is a true freak.....


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Oi, I can't find anything about Fandango, y'all are liars :armfold


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ibracadabra said:


> Bad Maddox eats his own cum.. smh


:bush


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

What the heck is going on in the WWE locker room


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BaeJLee said:


> What the heck is going on in the WWE locker room


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

WTF is going on


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

You mother fuckers saying you've never tasted your own cum :mj4

who here has not tasted their own?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> You mother fuckers saying you've never tasted your own cum :mj4


Thats fucking disgusting.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> You mother fuckers saying you've never tasted your own cum :mj4


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DELETE said:


> Thats fucking disgusting.


Disgusting is @Steve Black Man posting an image of a CHILD when talking about SEXUAL things. :tripsscust

Don't tell me the few times you've ejaculated into your own hand, you've been curious. :mj4


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Disgusting is @Steve Black Man posting an image of a CHILD when talking about SEXUAL things. :tripsscust
> 
> Don't tell me the few times you've ejaculated into your own hand, you've been curious. :mj4











Busting out this gif again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Disgusting is @Steve Black Man posting an image of a CHILD when talking about SEXUAL things. :tripsscust
> 
> Don't tell me the few times you've ejaculated into your own hand, you've been curious. :mj4


Yup, that's the disgusting part :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

You expect a loved one to down that in one gulp but don't want to at least know what it tastes like. Cucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Well,at least we know who cleaned up that nutted on NXT title belt of Paige's. :focus


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> You expect a loved one to down that in one gulp but don't want to at least know what it tastes like. Cucks.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> You expect a loved one to down that in one gulp but don't want to at least know what it tastes like. Cucks.


You calling us cucks? you are the one that eats your own sperm :bunk


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Steve Black Man said:


>





DELETE said:


> You calling us cucks? you are the one that eats your own sperm :bunk


*CUCKS*

Cucks to yourselves and cucks to your imagination. Just dip the tip of ya tongue.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> *CUCKS*
> 
> Cucks to yourselves and cucks to your imagination. Just dip the tip of ya tongue.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> *CUCKS*
> 
> Cucks to yourselves and cucks to your imagination. Just dip the tip of ya tongue.


So you eat cum right?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So just read this thread again because of Fandango, then you learn Brad Maddox eats his own cum.

Really bad time to be chewing gum right now.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BaeJLee said:


> What the heck is going on in the WWE locker room


The wellness policy has made wrestlers find other ways of feeling euphoria.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

what the hell Oxi :andre


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> You mother fuckers saying you've never tasted your own cum :mj4
> 
> who here has not tasted their own?





Oxi X.O. said:


> Don't tell me the few times you've ejaculated into your own hand, you've been curious. :mj4





Oxi X.O. said:


> You expect a loved one to down that in one gulp but don't want to at least know what it tastes like. Cucks.





Oxi X.O. said:


> *CUCKS*
> 
> Cucks to yourselves and cucks to your imagination. Just dip the tip of ya tongue.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

>not being a greentexting cum eating cuckold :tripsscust


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED BY AMERICA'S PREMIER AMATEUR PORN DIRECTOR 

:focus



Immediately after that said:


> Okay baby get off daddy needs his *sluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The best us girls get is Fandango?

:lbjwut


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



tommo010 said:


>


My reaction when I saw Charlotte nudes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Simply Flawless said:


> The best us girls get is Fandango?
> 
> :lbjwut


Hey, it could be worse for you girls, imagine getting Owens or Wyatt leaked pics :grin2:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Simply Flawless said:


> The best us girls get is Fandango?
> 
> :lbjwut


Fandango > Orton :gaymj


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Oxi X.O. said:


> You expect a loved one to down that in one gulp but don't want to at least know what it tastes like. Cucks.


That's part of the appeal.

Knowing that they are gulping down something we ourself would never put in our own mouth in a million years.









Just admit it, man, you played yourself in this thread.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So Victoria...great comeback story.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*








@ that Brad Maddox news. 

That boy wild.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Did Maddox ate Xavier sperm from Paige? I mean shit he likes doing this :focus


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So where are these Maryse ones


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



nyelator said:


> So where are these Maryse ones


You'll see more of Maryse in her playboy shoot than those leaks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



TripleG said:


> So Victoria...great comeback story.












OH MY GAWD!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> You'll see more of Maryse in her playboy shoot than those leaks.


Well yeah but this are unseen by me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



nyelator said:


> Well yeah but this are unseen by me.


Seriously, they're nothing. I could post them here with no punishment....


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;67608817 said:


> That's part of the appeal.
> 
> Knowing that they are gulping down something we ourself would never put in our own mouth in a million years.
> 
> ...


*Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty. 

*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Come in this thread hoping for more leaked news, only to find people talking about eating their own cum.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty.
> *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

https://www.tccrocks.com/blog/cell-phone-security-tips/

I feel like the WWE roster needs some help. This isn't "be all, end all" but its a good start for beginners trying to secure their, uh, data. Yeah, lets call it data.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty.
> 
> *


How the fuck did you "jizz in a cup of tea"?

At first I was grossed out, but now I'm just extremely curious as to how this situation even came about.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty.
> 
> *












I swear to fucking god, the case for turning lesbian gets stronger by the day...


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty.
> 
> *


I have heard eating pineapple alot makes it taste better.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Some people here are shockingly bad at thinking I'll tell ya what. Just about no guy wants to eat their own cum, you CUCKS. When you ejaculate you're about done even psychologically and all kinky shit is no longer kinky since you're down to 0% horniness. You'd only do it out of pure curiosity, much like fingering your bum in the shower.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



wkc_23 said:


> Come in this thread hoping for more leaked news, only to find people talking about eating their own cum.


The thread needs more nudes not this grotty shit


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Some people here are shockingly bad at thinking I'll tell ya what. Just about no guy wants to eat their own cum, you CUCKS. When you ejaculate you're about done even psychologically and all kinky shit is no longer kinky since you're down to 0% horniness. You'd only do it out of pure curiosity, much like fingering your bum in the shower.


Dude...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



wkc_23 said:


> Come in this thread hoping for more leaked news, only to find people talking about eating their own cum.


The fact that such a topic goes on for multiple pages tells you all you need to know about the internet.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Some people here are shockingly bad at thinking I'll tell ya what. Just about no guy wants to eat their own cum, you CUCKS. When you ejaculate you're about done even psychologically and all kinky shit is no longer kinky since you're down to 0% horniness. You'd only do it out of pure curiosity, much like fingering your bum in the shower.


bictor has really upped oxis autism game


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Really would be nice if Bayley had something. I doubt that happening though :lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This is what's rumored and in some cases been confirmed with the leaks involving women in the wrestling industry. Just a note but Charlotte Flair in not on this list which I found back in April.

Kaitlyn aka Celeste Bonin - WWE 900+ pics. Mostly tits. Few full frontals
Lisa Marie Varon WWE - Sex, ass, pussy, Bj 
Melina - WWE Nude explicit
Maxine - WWE explicit, mastubating pics and vids.
Paige WWE -cuckoldry, anal, sex, cumshot compilation.... Yea
Serena Deeb - Wrestling explicit pics, fucking and bottlefucking vids
Tanea Brooks/Rebel - Wrestling, nude up close pussy, check her booty vid no youtube


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> This is what's rumored and in some cases been confirmed with the leaks involving women in the wrestling industry. Just a note but Charlotte Flair in not on this list which I found back in April.
> 
> Kaitlyn aka Celeste Bonin - WWE 900+ pics. Mostly tits. Few full frontals
> Lisa Marie Varon WWE - Sex, ass, pussy, Bj
> ...



Not Serena! I thought Punk saved her and changed her bad lifestyle. This must be before the Straight Edge Society it has to be. Gallows and Mercury both turned out ok at least.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Oxi X.O. said:


> Some people here are shockingly bad at thinking I'll tell ya what. Just about no guy wants to eat their own cum, you CUCKS. When you ejaculate you're about done even psychologically and all kinky shit is no longer kinky since you're down to 0% horniness. You'd only do it out of pure curiosity, much like fingering your bum in the shower.












Oxi derailing a thread. Shocker.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

WWE lockerrooms wte the real brazzers aren't they?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> This is what's rumored and in some cases been confirmed with the leaks involving women in the wrestling industry. Just a note but Charlotte Flair in not on this list which I found back in April.
> 
> *Maxine* - WWE explicit, mastubating pics and vids.


You mean CATRINA? :rusev :rusev :rusev :rusev :rusev :rusev


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> This is what's rumored and in some cases been confirmed with the leaks involving women in the wrestling industry. Just a note but Charlotte Flair in not on this list which I found back in April.
> 
> Kaitlyn aka Celeste Bonin - WWE 900+ pics. Mostly tits. Few full frontals
> Lisa Marie Varon WWE - Sex, ass, pussy, Bj
> ...


:banderas


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Please let that Catrina "rumor" have some validity to it. :rusev


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Not Serena! I thought Punk saved her and changed her bad lifestyle. This must be before the Straight Edge Society it has to be. Gallows and Mercury both turned out ok at least.


I'm hoping her head is shaved in the bottle f******g videos.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DELETE said:


> I have heard eating pineapple alot makes it taste better.


I'm pretty sure that's for a girl's pussy? just like eating Garlic before sex is a no-no


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> I'm hoping her head is shaved in the bottle f******g videos.


* Back when I was in social media, I would ask women to put a bottle in their ass. I hope Serena (bald) does this. *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> This is what's rumored and in some cases been confirmed with the leaks involving women in the wrestling industry. Just a note but Charlotte Flair in not on this list which I found back in April.
> 
> Kaitlyn aka Celeste Bonin - WWE 900+ pics. Mostly tits. Few full frontals
> Lisa Marie Varon WWE - Sex, ass, pussy, Bj
> ...


I guess the hotter ones currently in WWE are smarter in keeping their stuff safe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> Maxine - WWE explicit, mastubating pics and vids.
> Serena Deeb - Wrestling explicit pics, fucking and bottlefucking vids
> Tanea Brooks/Rebel - Wrestling, nude up close pussy, check her booty vid no youtube


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty.
> 
> *


:loweringangle


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done.*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Any one heard about this Sasha nude that's floating around? I haven't seen it is it real?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



embarassed fan said:


> *Can't believe there are guys that never tasted their sperm. Even by accident. I jizzed in a cup of tea once, then later drank it forgetting what I had done...let me tell you, It tastes freaking horrible. You know, when you inhale and swallow your boogers? It's like that but extra salty.
> 
> *


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Any one heard about this Sasha nude that's floating around? I haven't seen it is it real?


No it's a fake


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Serena Deeb has leaked. Before you start asking to pm links remember they are not hard to find. Same places as all the other leaks.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If Simply Flawless still has that supposed Serena Deeb boob shot I gave her in 2014 after the guy who leaked the original Melina/Daffney/Velvet nudes sent it to me, maybe she can confirm if the tits in this alleged Serena dump look familiar.

I like the pussy shot in that dump, though. According to the list of upcoming leak I saw last month, we have pics/videos of Serena having sex and fucking herself with a bottle to look forward to, plus images of Catrina/Karlee Perez nude and masturbating.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

UPDATE

There's a leaked video of "Serena Deeb" (because unconfirmed) that just got uploaded to XVideos showing her spitting on and slapping her tits.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ChaoticMessiah said:


> leaked the original Daffney


For uhhh, research purposes, uhhhh.....Daffney leaked!

PM me proof, for science please......


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Where's the best place to keep up with the leaks now? I was using that nudewwedivas site but the ****** mods banned leak links.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Those Serena Deeb nudes on the fappening site. :banderas*_


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Phun.org's Celebrity Extra section for leaks and Xvideos has Serena's videos (playing with her tits, rubbing her arse, a guy unloading on her arse and finally, a brief clip of her fucking herself with a Heineken bottle).

I used to be at that nudedivas forum from late 2014 until early last year. Met my best friend there, actually (we're now FWB) but we both quit there last March because the place was becoming a cancer of members whining about not having girlfriends and just being creepy as fuck (they'd do cum tributes and then tweet them to the actual wrestlers).


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The Serena Deeb video of her playing with a beer bottle is on x videos now.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

never realised Kaitlyn went out with PJ Braun (Janoy's old coath)










also Dana Brooke goes out with Dallas McCarver


----------



## secondcitybarbie (Jul 16, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If anyone's looking for Fandango / Noam Dar / Matt Sydal fka Evan Bourne let me know


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Serena Deeb didn't listen to Punk. :mj2*


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Serena Deeb didn't listen to Punk. :mj2*


What do you mean. She put that bottle STRAIGHT up her wahoo.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*






Lol Maddox with that NXT Women's title in front of him is just too much


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Got my hopes up for more leaks when this thread was bumped. :crying:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Got my hopes up for more leaks when this thread was bumped. :crying:


Same here...which superstar are you most hoping for?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PrinceofPush said:


> Same here...which superstar are you most hoping for?


:becky


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Come on give us more


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> :becky


Becky will get released if anything featuring her gets leaked. :no:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mr. Socko said:


> Becky will get released if anything featuring her gets leaked. :no:


Charlotte and Xavier survived it. I think the biggest disaster would be if Bayley got leaked considering her character and fanbase demo.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Charlotte and Xavier survived it. I think the biggest disaster would be if Bayley got leaked considering her character and fanbase demo.


Charlotte is Flair's daughter and Xavier has been a HHH project for several years.

It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if they punished Becky while ignoring other cases.

After seeing Serena Deeb's nudes get leaked, it wouldn't surprise me if the hackers have some of Bayley.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

They would get nuclear heat if they punished Becky and didn't do anything to Charlotte or Summer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bayley noods :banderas


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

PrinceofPush said:


> Same here...which superstar are you most hoping for?


nothing will top Paige / Maddox unfortunately.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The full Melina set has leaked and Kaitlyn videos are starting to leak.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Oh god. Its like its neverending.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> Kaitlyn videos are starting to leak.


What is she doing in the videos? Solo?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can anyone PM me where they get their leaks? It feels like every time I find a place which shares them, the website shuts down or back tracks on their policies so I can't get them again.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PaigeLover said:


> What is she doing in the videos? Solo?


Just stripping and rubbing her boob and private area but her panties are on.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> Just stripping and rubbing her boob and private area but her panties are on.


Oh where are you seeing thee leaks?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Haven't found anything on 4chan yet. 

A pm to links of the new stuff would be appreciated :eva2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> The full Melina set has leaked and Kaitlyn videos are starting to leak.


Do you have a link? I haven't found anything on 4chan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Carol off the weather having nudies hacked and leaked :CENA*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Found the Kaitlyn vids, they are okay I guess, one of them is basically a blooper she almost falls lmfao and the other one she strips down but leaves panties on.


----------



## Brammetje (May 29, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

-


----------



## Brammetje (May 29, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mango13 said:


> Found the Kaitlyn vids, they are okay I guess, one of them is basically a blooper she almost falls lmfao and the other one she strips down but leaves panties on.


U got any links?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



seabs said:


> *Carol off the weather having nudies hacked and leaked :CENA*


Really? I've always found her kinda sexy tbh.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Brammetje said:


> U got any links?


_*XNXX site and there a lot of divas on there that got leaked. *_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

New videos of Kailtyn on WWEPorn on Twitter


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Kaitlyn new leaked video.*

Why would you link this in General WWE?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Kaitlyn new leaked video.*

Thanks.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Kaitlyn new leaked video.*

:nice


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Kaitlyn's body scares me. Not interested in her nudes.

I tried searching for Summer's and Charlotte's nudes but came up with zilch. Did the internet take them down?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jericho-79 said:


> Did the internet take them down?


No


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jericho-79 said:


> Kaitlyn's body scares me. Not interested in her nudes.
> 
> I tried searching for Summer's and Charlotte's nudes but came up with zilch. Did the internet take them down?


Try Celebjihad


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Kym Marsh and Tamzin Outhwaite leaked :CENA


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

they have ^


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jericho-79 said:


> Kaitlyn's body scares me. Not interested in her nudes.
> 
> I tried searching for Charlotte's nudes but came up with zilch. Did the internet take them down?


Hopefully, for your own protection

You can't unsee that


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jamaican said:


> XSDFTYH


No links, I think that's against the rules man. Change it quick


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> No links, I think that's against the rules man. Change it quick


What link? :sk


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I just peaked at Charlotte's nudes. Pretty scary, actually.:side:

I'm in search of Summer's nudes.


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Are there more Serena videos coming up?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



fam720 said:


> Are there more Serena videos coming up?


She just had her boobies removed.


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Serena looks light years better without implants! Anyway any new serena sex videos or pics?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Serena looks a little bit hotter without boobs but she has a great ass. *_


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jericho-79 said:


> I just peaked at Charlotte's nudes. Pretty scary, actually.:side:
> 
> I'm in search of Summer's nudes.


Scary indeed. Her boobs are lopsided LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Screencaps of what is supposed to be a new Paige video have surfaced, not sure if it's her on the video since you can't see her face


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

brad maddox directing a sequel ?


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Great, looks like we might get to see Big E's - Big Ending.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887107666237173760
Last time the forum was at full capacity for a couple of days, let's see how it will work out this time. If there is any Becky or Alexa pics, I can see legit crashing


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887107666237173760
> Last time the forum was at full capacity for a couple of days, let's see how it will work out this time. If there is any Becky or Alexa pics, I can see legit crashing


Holy hell.....


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*More nudes are coming, WWE warned*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887107666237173760
:focus:focus:focus:focus:focus


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

More Paige LOL


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*

It's Paige again, just saw the screen shots.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887107666237173760
> Last time the forum was at full capacity for a couple of days, let's see how it will work out this time. If there is any Becky or Alexa pics, I can see legit crashing


Ya Boy's rarely wrong because he doesn't report something that's nothing more than rumour. He has good sources. 

i really hope there's no more btw, it's such a gross violation of privacy imo.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*

Its Paige


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*

Imagine 90s WWE wrestlers with smart phones and leaks.
Hbk would been exposed 47 times prob not give a fuck to


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I love some good nudez (bar Charlotte, what the fuck?) but I am really starting to feel bad for Paige.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

They already dropping?

Feel really bad for Paige. ffs


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*

Yay, more boring nudes being leaked. Unless it's Emma or Becky I no longer care. Though as a curious male I will look regardless.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*



TheGmGoken said:


> Imagine 90s WWE wrestlers with smart phones and leaks.
> Hbk would been exposed 47 times prob not give a fuck to


I'm trying to imagine a prime Sunny leak, my Gawd.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*

Paige will need to wear sunglasses for weeks after Alberto lays the smackdown on her candy ass. She's colluding with Triple H smh


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*

Yeah its Paige.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yay, more boring nudes being leaked. Unless it's Emma or Becky I no longer care. Though as a curious male I will look regardless.


I know I should feel bad about this, but damn if I'm not curious to see some of those girls. Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Emma, Peyton Royce. Just please god, no more pics of Charlotte


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

"Is it...?"

"Yes sir."

"It's fappening.......again!"


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Paige life is over


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Link me up


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I see Paige is a fan of bleaching. :mj


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*



frankthetank91 said:


> It's Paige again, just saw the screen shots.





FasihFranck said:


> Its Paige





CretinHop138 said:


> Yeah its Paige.


BIG surprise there. :eyeroll


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Seeing this thread in the Recent discussion thread again has me like

:flairdance


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: More nudes are coming, WWE warned*



Arkham258 said:


> I know I should feel bad about this, but damn if I'm not curious to see some of those girls. Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Emma, Peyton Royce. Just please god,* no more pics of Charlotte*













Lol I forgot she had those released omg


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If there's even rumours about Maryse or Alexa I might be awake all night... Fappening/s have ruined my irl sex life.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Who Got the link ?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

It's Paige. No surprise.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thecreepygeek said:


> If there's even rumours about Maryse or Alexa I might be awake all night... Fappening/s have ruined my irl sex life.


You realize Maryse has plenty of nudes out there already, professional ones. Although if you mean video I'm 100 percent with you.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Link please


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Maryse and Bliss rumours had been there since the start of this all


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

RAW has been UnGodly boring tonight so these will be my source of "entertainment" tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Rainmaka! said:


> RAW has been UnGodly boring tonight so these will be my source of "entertainment" tonight.


Dude, I told you, you shouldn't have watched G1 before RAW, this one is on you :grin2:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I doubt anyone cares, but apparently Kevin Owens had (supposed) nudes leaked.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> She just had her boobies removed.


Is that right picture for real :eagle. Sereena was a goddess with the short hair, that pic looks like she's the opposite of straight edge.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So far it's just Paige.

But I'm waiting on some more leaks, Maryse is nice and some more Melina wouldn't hurt but we need some fresh meat. Alexa, Sasha, Becky. And some more classic Divas like Trish and Stacy.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> Dude, I told you, you shouldn't have watched G1 before RAW, this one is on you :grin2:


:lol True but even if I didn't, this show would still be boring as fuck.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



RamPaige said:


> So far it's just Paige.
> 
> But I'm waiting on some more leaks, *Maryse* is nice and some more Melina wouldn't hurt but we need some fresh meat. Alexa, Sasha, Becky. And some more classic Divas like *Trish and Stacy*.


Maryse has quality nudes out there and Trish and Stacy ain't happening.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Irrelevant said:


> I doubt anyone cares, but apparently Kevin Owens had (supposed) nudes leaked.


where?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Darren Criss said:


> where?


IDK I just see a bunch of people talking about it on Twitter.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If I wanted to see Kevin Owens nudes I would look at myself naked in the mirror.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Irrelevant said:


> I doubt anyone cares, but apparently Kevin Owens had (supposed) nudes leaked.












Sounds promising.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Irrelevant said:


> IDK I just see a bunch of people talking about it on Twitter.


I hope the guys in my signature have some... Rod Zapata once said that Braun, Zack and Orton have the biggest dicks in the locker room.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

SO I've seen it and I don't think it's KO. Doesn't look like him in the face at all (at least what you can see of it).


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Irrelevant said:


> I doubt anyone cares, but apparently Kevin Owens had (supposed) nudes leaked.


Question is, why does he? Isn't he married etc?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Miss Sally said:


> Question is, why does he? Isn't he married etc?


Idk I guess they could have been sent to his wife, but I don't really think there his tho.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I don't even know where to look for these things. I'm just gonna keep checking back on this thread for the reactions though. Rofl at the reactions, but it sucks for the people getting their nudes leaked. Thats fucked.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Good stuffs. Too bad Kurt Angle wasn't caught on tape with Paige using his Gold Medals as Benoit Balls in her butt. That would have been a better scandal for him on RAW tonight than being Jason Jordan's father.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887146948003868673
Think this answers the Kevin Owens rumor.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Fxxx Owens Fxxx


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This thread is back, something happened. Someone link me. <.<


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Just saw the supposed Owens leak. Weird angle, but the anatomy is all wrong and just the little bit of head you can see is clearly not him. Don't know why anyone would buy it. :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



JT said:


> Just saw the supposed Owens leak. Weird angle, but the anatomy is all wrong and just the little bit of head you can see is clearly not him. Don't know why anyone would buy it. :lol


It also looks like the dude has a nipple piercing, which I don't KO has. So false alarm.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Ygor said:


> Good stuffs. Too bad Kurt Angle wasn't caught on tape with Paige using his Gold Medals as Benoit Balls in her butt. That would have been a better scandal for him on RAW tonight than being Jason Jordan's father.


Considering Paige was 14 when Benoit died that would be a major scandal yes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Irrelevant said:


> It also looks like the dude has a nipple piercing, which I don't KO has. So false alarm.


"CHUBBY NAKED GUY = OWENS" apparently :lmao


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Darren Criss said:


> I hope the guys in my signature have some... Rod Zapata once said that Braun, Zack and Orton have the biggest dicks in the locker room.


Leave Ambrose alone pls


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Darren Criss said:


> I hope the guys in my signature have some... Rod Zapata once said that Braun, Zack and Orton have the biggest dicks in the locker room.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This poor woman. lmfao.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Link, please. Feeling thirsty here...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



validreasoning said:


> Considering Paige was 14 when Benoit died that would be a major scandal yes


:StephenA7


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Going to sleep, let's see if we get something tomorrow. If there are Peyton leaks DM me and if I don't respond with a rep it mean I am dead lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

And this thread is back again :lol 

I saw some screenshots and it could really be Paige, if there really is one then just share the link in PM. XD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> She just had her boobies removed.


Jesus Christ, she looks like she's in her late 40s in the second pic. :deandre

The lack of her ample tits only further saddens me.  Did she have a breast cancer scare or something?


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



lesenfanteribles said:


> And this thread is back again :lol
> 
> I saw some screenshots and it could really be Paige, if there really is one then just share the link in PM. XD


I don't think there is a video yet? The site that we're all familiar with only has screencaps, and 4chan didn't have anything unless I missed it.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Jesus Christ, she looks like she's in her late 40s in the second pic. :deandre
> 
> The lack of her ample tits only further saddens me.  Did she have a breast cancer scare or something?


No, 2 years ago she retired from pro wrestling. This tournament is the first time she is back.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Krokro said:


> I don't think there is a video yet? The site that we're all familiar with only has screencaps, and 4chan didn't have anything unless I missed it.


Yup, all I did see was that teaser too so whether they actually release it or not or they could be pretty much trolling us. :lol We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

might as well have a look at these new paige leaks if anyone has a link to them. 

I was so disappointed by charlottes leaks a month or two ago. I was starting to find her pretty hot and her boobs were starting to become my guilty pleasure until those nudes dropped.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Asuka City said:


> might as well have a look at these new paige leaks if anyone has a link to them.
> 
> I was so disappointed by charlottes leaks a month or two ago. I was starting to find her pretty hot and her boobs were starting to become my guilty pleasure until those nudes dropped.


Tbf those were from her NXT/pre-NXT days, pretty sure she's got them redone.

Besides, it was still a good wank when you cropped one boob out.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Something new came out?


----------



## NOS911 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The newly "leaked" screencaps are not Paige its from a Kacey Quinn video(the vid is in the volafile room where the leaks are released).


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Way to burst my bubble man.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Sean Ross Sapp is one of the very few credible reporters so I have no reason to doubt him. Especially with the claim like this. 

Even with the recent "Paige" screenshots being fake, I have no doubt in my mind new leaks are coming. They definitely are. Anybody and everybody is not safe. At all. 

We'll see how this week ends up being but be prepared. (BTW, this thread is legit top 10 GOAT threads of all time. Nice to see it back.)


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Link me up fam.


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This place will break if Sasha or Becky or Alexa have nudes.





INB4 Nia Jax leaks :dana3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



NOCONTESTU said:


> This place will break if Alexa have nudes.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Its a kacey quinn video not paige..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



WINNING said:


> Sean Ross Sapp is one of the very few credible reporters so I have no reason to doubt him. Especially with the claim like this.
> 
> Even with the recent "Paige" screenshots being fake, I have no doubt in my mind new leaks are coming. They definitely are. *Anybody and everybody is not safe*. At all.
> 
> We'll see how this week ends up being but be prepared. (BTW, this thread is legit top 10 GOAT threads of all time. Nice to see it back.)


Pretty sure Natty is safe.



ashley678 said:


> Its a kacey quinn video not paige..


At least she's a fun fuck to watch.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can I request this thread to be dumped back into the rants section please?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



NOCONTESTU said:


> This place will break if Sasha or Becky or Alexa have nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still would fap...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



tmd02 said:


> Can I request this thread to be dumped back into the rants section please?


Nah m8.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Still would fap...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Anyone asking for the links : always check Celebdjihad, they usually have the latest leaks, although half of what they post is fake


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Yea its kacey quinn gf revenge video


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The fact that this thread is still a draw with the amount of people here this morning :ti


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



WINNING said:


> The fact that this thread is still a draw with the amount of people here this morning :ti


#Over :cudi


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I can say this since I'm a girl but is it bad of me that I hope some male leaks happen if anything this time? :redface


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



sky_queen3 said:


> I can say this since I'm a girl but is it bad of me that I hope some male leaks happen if anything this time? :redface


After Kenny Omega's DMs leaked, I don't think any male on the roster would compare!









Unless Braun Strowman's leaked......


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



WINNING said:


> The fact that this thread is still a draw with the amount of people here this morning :ti


That thirst is real.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I must be the only person who hasn't seen those DM's yet. XD


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



WINNING said:


> The fact that this thread is still a draw with the amount of people here this morning :ti


Sex sells, brah.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

John Cena, Sami Zayn, Fandango nudes are leaked


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> John Cena, Sami Zayn, Fandango nudes are leaked


Is this for real?


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

For real? And can we see anything in them?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bring on the THIRST.

:lol


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> Is this for real?


Sami Zayn and Fandango are real. Can't confirm Cena. PM if you want the Links.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Sweggeh said:


> Is this for real?


Idk about Cena, but Fandango has some nudes out there. They were leaked a while ago tho. Sami's isn't really a nude. It's just him in towel.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

sky_queen3 said:


> For real? And can we see anything in them?


PM if you want Links. Since I can't post the links in this thread.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Del Rio and Maria are leaked aswell.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Del Rio and Maria are leaked aswell.


Playboy wasn't enough for Maria?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Whoever have the new leaks, please DM me and in the future I will do something nice for you. *_


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Whoever have the new leaks, please DM me and in the future I will do something nice for you. *_


Sure.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Del Rio? Gross. I can't find any of these :lol


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Oh?  Where are people even finding these? And how likely is it the guy in my sig gets leaked at some point? >_>


----------



## Giffy (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If someone could PM me the new leaks, or better yet, just a link for where to find them, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Haven't even heard anything about this until I came on here, looks like it'll be a regular occurrence from now until forever.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Where the leaks at?

:focus


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



starsfan24 said:


> Del Rio? Gross. I can't find any of these :lol


I have the links Just PM me.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Okay despite most of these "leaks" people are claiming to exist I'll play along..

If these Del Rio leaks are true, he must of been trading with Paige, right?


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

tmd02 said:


> Okay despite most of these "leaks" people are claiming to exist I'll play along..
> 
> If these Del Rio leaks are true, he must of been trading with Paige, right?


PM if you want to see them for your self.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Well those were there alright. :lol


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> PM if you want to see them for your self.


Absolutely not, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> PM if you want to see them for your self.


i did pm you n you aint replying


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jess91 said:


> i did pm you n you aint replying


Sorry , A lot of requests.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

As I've worked a 7.30am - 5.30pm shift (only home now) today, what has been happening? Someone catch me up please


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Sorry , A lot of requests.


mmmmcm.
okay i jus seen.
hahahahahahaha. as much as i'd like to believe thats John Cena... i don't think the hands are big enough. cena has fucking huge hands clunky looking hands.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



InUtero said:


> As I've worked a 7.30am - 5.30pm shift (only home now) today, what has been happening? Someone catch me up please


new leaks


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If that really is Alberto (and it does look like it), well Paige must not have missed Maddox


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This is hilarious.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ShowStopper said:


> This is hilarious.


Did you ever got to see to the new leaks?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Did you ever got to see to the new leaks?


The ones from today? No sir.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The ones from today? No sir.


Well, Do you want to see the leaks from today?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Well, Do you want to see the leaks from today?


Sure, PM them. Thanks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone PM me :lol


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If anyone could kindly PM me those leaks too, that'd be cool


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM PLZ


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If anyone want the leaks Just PM.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Any volafile links? PM me, BREH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Poor Cena. Looks like the years of roids abuse have done a number on little John-boy..

:lol


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Poor Cena. Looks like the years of roids abuse have done a number on little John-boy..
> 
> :lol


To be fair, It's not confirmed to be him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone PM me. I've had a good day, and it's amazing that it could get even better. If they're men's nudes just ignore this post.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

That's not Cena is it :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I wouldn't even be shocked if that is Cena :mj


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> To be fair, It's not confirmed to be him.


I wouldn't be shocked. Kinda looks like his hand.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Jamaican said:


> That's not Cena is it :lol


It's Fuckin Jesse Godderz from TNA. I'm going to have to change that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

That moment when you realize those new leaks they were talking are mostly men leaks :nowords

Have fun ladies, I'm out

Still, if there is any women pics leaked, PM me


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> That moment when you realize those new leaks they were talking are mostly men leaks :nowords
> 
> Have fun ladies, I'm out
> 
> Still, if there is any women pics leaked, PM me


I have Maria


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> That moment when you realize those new leaks they were talking are mostly men leaks :nowords
> 
> Have fun ladies, I'm out
> 
> Still, if there is any women pics leaked, PM me


Well hey, good for the lady fans. They finally get something to enjoy, but I too will be waiting for someone to announce some more pics of WWE's female talent.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If that's Cena then that's unfortunate.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> I have Maria


PM!!!


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

i dont know what i missed dm me for link plz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> I have Maria


Well PM if you can then


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



starsfan24 said:


> If that's Cena then that's unfortunate.


I think it's jessie godderz from TNA.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Are the Maria pics new?


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Well, Do you want to see the leaks from today?


Can u PM them to me please?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone PM these already please


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



starsfan24 said:


> If that's Cena then that's unfortunate.


For Nikki.


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM Please?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Why these hackers can't uncensor that video of nude Nikki Bella video?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> I have the links Just PM me.


Send me Del Rio's nudes and any other man you have please


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Cena is legit


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Erik. said:


> Cena is legit


The guy I got the Links from the dark web said it's not him.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This picture they say to be Cena is not him. It's Jessie from TNA, they were released 3 weeks ago. Check the feet...


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> Send me Del Rio's nudes and any other man you have please


Sorry there was a lot of requests. I only have Dango and Del riom


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I wonder who the next leak is tomorrow.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> I have Maria


PM me please!


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder who the next leak is tomorrow.


Alexia or Becky .


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Kimwun is a Fappening Fraud. I pmed fro Maria pictures and he said he heard they are real.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ShowStopper said:


> I wonder who the next leak is tomorrow.


Might be Gionna (Liv Morgan). You from North Jersey too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PaigeLover said:


> Might be Gionna (Liv Morgan). You from North Jersey too?


Yep, born and bred.

:hbk1


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Thecreepygeek said:


> Kimwun is a Fappening Fraud. I pmed fro Maria pictures and he said he heard they are real.


The Maria pics are real. Ask others that I pm


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Sorry there was a lot of requests. I only have Dango and Del riom


I'm waiting


----------



## Dazman (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can somebody PM me these photos, please?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

These photos of Fandango and Del Rio are old

You heteros are late


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Alexia or Becky .


Is that a fact?


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is that a fact?


The guy I got the Links from said that. So, IDK.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The Paige vids peaked like WM17, nothing is ever going to top that.

Unless Alexa does a better job at giving head.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So who all is involved in the new rumoured leaks ?


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> So who all is involved in the new rumoured leaks ?


Its all been fake so far.
Fake Owens, fake Paige and a few old posts. Nothing new here.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So who all is involved in the new rumoured leaks ?


Jesse Godderz, Del Rio, Maria, Dango that's all.



Thecreepygeek said:


> Its all been fake so far.
> Fake Owens, fake Paige and a few old posts. Nothing new here.


The Paige one is not fake.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> The Paige one is not fake.


Paige one is fake. 

I can't find the Maria ones, though I admit Maria posing nude already doesn't make this the most exciting of leaks.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> The Paige one is not fake.


Its already been confirmed as some random goth looking porn star pages, and pages back.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Thecreepygeek said:


> Its already been confirmed as some random goth looking porn star pages, and pages back.


Huh, Thought it was real.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The Maria ones Kimwun mentioned are the ones already released. He pmed me old pics.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Thecreepygeek said:


> The Maria ones Kimwun mentioned are the ones already released. He pmed me old pics.


Old Pics to you.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> Old Pics to you.


You would have found those pictures earlier if you went through this entire thread. Saying you got Maria pictures and calling them new is a bit silly really.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Still hoping this thread is dumped back into the rants section.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Thecreepygeek said:


> You would have found those pictures earlier if you went through this entire thread. Saying you got Maria pictures and calling them new is a bit silly really.


I call them new because many people didn't know about the Maria pics before.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The new Paige "leak" video isn't her. It's a porn scene starring Kacey Quinn called Target Practice. Some dude revealed that on the Fappening blog but they don't give a shit because web traffic is web traffic, right?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Flair Shot said:


> No, 2 years ago she retired from pro wrestling. This tournament is the first time she is back.


I already knew about her retirement. She became a yoga instructor, hence her physique's considerable change. However, I seriously can't correlate how she went from boxom to flat as a board.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I already knew about her retirement. She became a yoga instructor, hence her physique's considerable change. However, I seriously can't correlate how she went from boxom to flat as a board.


I think Yoga does that to your body, Just look at trish.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Kimwun said:


> I think Yoga does that to your body, Just look at trish.


Yeah, I'm not denying that yoga is the primary reason why her physique looks so different. However, I don't recall Trish saying that she removed her implants because of her getting into yoga. Busty chicks do yoga without issues, so it's a bit of a conundrum as to why Serena removed her implants.


----------



## SRK (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PMMMMMMMMMMMM plz


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Seems like this thread's revival was a false alarm. Farewell for now...

:loweringangle


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Seriously, who cares about new leaks from that skank.


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Is there anything new?



the_hound said:


>


HILARIOUS!!


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone else is leaking soon.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> Someone else is leaking soon.


And what makes you say that?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> And what makes you say that?


Mickie James leaks are coming. Only a few topless shots.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

:risingangle

Mickie leaks? Where you hearing this from?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jamaican said:


> :risingangle
> 
> Mickie leaks? Where you hearing this from?


The folder showing thumbnails leaked but not the full set. There is only a couple of topless shots and one full side nude pic. You can find it where all the other leaks have been posted.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> Mickie James leaks are coming. Only a few topless shots.





Jamaican said:


> Mickie leaks? Where you hearing this from?


You guys are aware that Mickie has a few "hard" softcore pictorals right? No need for leaks.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> You guys are aware that Mickie has a few "hard" softcore pictorals right? No need for leaks.


I'm aware now, grace my inbox please :sk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The Mickie leaks have to be recent, of which now I'm interested. :mj


Jamaican said:


> I'm aware now, grace my inbox please :sk


Just a heads up: they're pre-WWE. Like VERY pre-WWE.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Rainmaka! said:


> Just a heads up: they're pre-WWE. Like VERY pre-WWE.


Aww damn


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jamaican said:


> I'm aware now, grace my inbox please :sk


I don't have them, I'm just telling you they've existed for YEARS. Just Yahoo image them....


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Rainmaka! said:


> The Mickie leaks have to be recent, of which now I'm interested. :mj
> 
> 
> Just a heads up: they're pre-WWE. Like VERY pre-WWE.


They are also hot as fuck. It's more than nude shots, it's her doing some nasty stuff both solo and with a dude. I became a bigger Mickie James fan after seeing them. She had a better body back then than a lot of girls on the roster then and now.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Rainmaka! said:


> The Mickie leaks have to be recent, of which now I'm interested. :mj
> 
> 
> Just a heads up: they're pre-WWE. Like VERY pre-WWE.


These new leaks she has a baby bump in them. The old nudes aren't hard to find. They are from an adult magazine and she was just getting started in wrestling on the indie scenes and used the name Alexis Laree and pre boob job too. Just use google.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM the Mickie ones...


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> PM the Mickie ones...


Same if there are new ones. Seen the pre-WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*PM me the Mickie ones that are current. *_


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

When you see how hot she was in the old pics, it really makes the "Piggy James" nonsense seem ridiculous. God forbid they had a woman on their roster who wasn't a bony, Olive Oyl.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If they're new please pm me, I swear I'll stop requesting this thread to be in the rants sections lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

all the people asking for PM's of Mickie... a simple googling will get them to you in seconds.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Seen the old naughtymag ones

& the more recent pregnant one 

:bjpenn


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



SavoySuit said:


> all the people asking for PM's of Mickie... a simple googling will get them to you in seconds.


Could only find the old ones.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



cgs480 said:


> Could only find the old ones.


Go have some extra phun.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I'd like to see Naomi (w/a white dude), JoJo, Natalya, Becky, Lana (not w/Rusev) and Alexa (w/a black guy.)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Wait Mickie had some new pics leak? Would love a PM.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'd like to see Naomi (w/a white dude), JoJo, Natalya, Becky, Lana (not w/Rusev) and Alexa (w/a black guy.)


Some of these are oddly specific...would you like to see Jamarious take Alexa while you sit in the corner watching?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



TB Tapp said:


> Some of these are oddly specific...would you like to see Jamarious take Alexa while you sit in the corner watching?


.......:grin2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm me the mickie ones


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Who was leaked today?


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Pm please.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jamaican said:


> :risingangle
> 
> Mickie leaks? Where you hearing this from?


Was going to use this amazing gif.

The idea of any thing new Mickie related that hasn't been released already has me like wens3


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'd like to see *Naomi (w/a white dude)*, JoJo, Natalya, Becky,* Lana (not w/Rusev) and Alexa (w/a black guy.)*


:lmao what the fuck.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CesaroSwing said:


> :lmao what the fuck.


Well evidently he knows what he wants.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



nyelator said:


> Well evidently he knows what he wants.


More interracial children?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CesaroSwing said:


> More interracial children?


We can only assume but I guess so.


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm the mickie ones


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Those Mickie "leaks" turned out to be a huge draw...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Who cares about old nudes of WWE chicks taken at least a decade ago? Has anyone seen those nudes of Sarah Hyland (Modern Family) that leaked? She's naked and getting freaky with another chick in a few of them.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

all you people are fricking desperate! Just PM me the new female links please and I will be out of here xD


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

There's NEW Mickie leaks?


----------



## drindy2017 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone confirm what these new Mickie leaks are/what they show? I don't want to trawl the Internet for them if they are a) fake, b) rubbish or c)20 yrs old. Or PM to me? Either way - grateful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



drindy2017 said:


> Can someone confirm what these new Mickie leaks are/what they show? I don't want to trawl the Internet for them if they are a) fake, b) rubbish or c)20 yrs old. Or PM to me? Either way - grateful!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find them easily on 420chan just type in Mickie James in the search bar and go to the adult section. It's just a folder with tiny thumbnails and a few of them are censored.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bayley leaked. At least I think it is, PM me or 420chan.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

It's not Bayley.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Damn.

False alarm. Back to whatever it is you were doing.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Rainmaka! said:


> It's not Bayley.


Read that like how they announce Bayley. 


Except now I am disappointed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*The Bayley one is a user on tumblr that looks like her. *_


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Just seen one of Charlotte with spunk all over her back :WTF2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Asuka City said:


> Just seen one of Charlotte with spunk all over her back :WTF2


_*Same as I and I thought it was all good. I also saw the Victoria one in which I never seen before. :lenny *_


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Asuka City said:


> Just seen one of Charlotte with spunk all over her back :WTF2


MORE CHRLOTTE LEAKS WHAT! And here I was shitposting poems all day.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me all the new stuff, please.


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PrinceofPush said:


> PM me all the new stuff, please.


Same af. Already seen enough of Victoria, gimme Charlotte with jizz dammit! I don't even like cum shots but dammit!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

:risingangle

Who'd know I get to use this so soon.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Why is this so fascinating? Have people never done dumb things and taken dumb pictures of themselves.


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Asuka City said:


> Just seen one of Charlotte with spunk all over her back :WTF2





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Same as I and I thought it was all good. I also saw the Victoria one in which I never seen before. :lenny *_


According to Phun the Charlotte pic isn't legit. Here is the quote:

"Sorry to disappoint you guys but this is not Charlotte. This is a photobucket girl from years ago, sunshitt or something like that was the name"

:mj2


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Destino said:


> :risingangle
> 
> Who'd know I get to use this so soon.


One of my favorite gifs ever.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



GreatestOfAllTime said:


> According to Phun the Charlotte pic isn't legit. Here is the quote:
> 
> "Sorry to disappoint you guys but this is not Charlotte. This is a photobucket girl from years ago, sunshitt or something like that was the name"
> 
> :mj2


_*FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:braun*_


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:braun*_


I know bruh, and here I was hyped for a cumshot. I HATE cumshots.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Asuka City said:


> Just seen one of Charlotte with spunk all over her back


Are you pulling my leg or can I start yankin my chain?


Edit - went searching before refreshing the page.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PrinceofPush said:


> PM me all the new stuff, please.


_*I got you covered my good friend. *_:hunter


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



HankHill_85 said:


> Who cares about old nudes of WWE chicks taken at least a decade ago? Has anyone seen those nudes of Sarah Hyland (Modern Family) that leaked? She's naked and getting freaky with another chick in a few of them.



Oh shit.

Almost overlooked this post.

wens3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*There are more Victoria Nudes. :HHH*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *There are more Victoria Nudes.*


What could top her last leak? Those two fuckers love each other!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> What could top her last leak? Those two fuckers love each other!


_*These puppies does top her last leaked and there are shower ones too. *_:rock1


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*These puppies does top her last leaked and there are shower ones too. *_:rock1


I'm gonna need proof of that in my inbox stat or you're fired dammit!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



GreatestOfAllTime said:


> I'm gonna need proof of that in my inbox stat or you're fired dammit!


*Sent you the proof. *:trips5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

When you go to WF and you look to your right to see "Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks*" at the top of the recent discussions..


----------



## drindy2017 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> You can find them easily on 420chan just type in Mickie James in the search bar and go to the adult section. It's just a folder with tiny thumbnails and a few of them are censored.




Cheers mate

Had a look - not bad, but are the uncensored ones appearing yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Hook me up with the recent leaks! I thought this was a false alarm, I checked the usual spots new stuff is found but saw nothing, haven't seen anything since the original release scandal now I'm heading Victoria, charlotte and others. Link me up in pm!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM links pls.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> PM links pls.


Yes


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



drindy2017 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Had a look - not bad, but are the uncensored ones appearing yet?
> 
> ...


Not yet but they could be fake, Emma had the same folder that was proven to be a fake. So for now no real confirmation but if the Mickie James leaks are real than they are mostly prego pics.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Does anyone know how to use the PM feature? Its really useful, you can share a lot of new stuff with it. Thanks


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*@JamesCurtis24 , @BulletClubFangirl , @virus21 & @karan316 , I got your backs and pm'ed the links in pm.*


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

anybody pm me links?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> You can find them easily on 420chan just type in Mickie James in the search bar and go to the adult section. It's just a folder with tiny thumbnails and a few of them are censored.


I cant seem to use 420chan at all, I use the searchbar and get links to non adult stuff, and when i go into the adult section its all old stuff.
@BTheVampireSlayer Please can I get a hookup?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Hooked you up @tmd02*.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Hooked you up @tmd02*.


You're a legend :sk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Hooked you up @tmd02*.


Me too?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



virus21 said:


> Me too?


_*You too. *_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

@BTheVampireSlayer hook a brother up with the newest stuff :thumbsup


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Me three.
@BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

don't know what link is going around but I want in


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Ditto @BTheVampireSlayer :lol

Not sure if they're the ones I already saw


----------



## scottyrko (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

please pm me the new stuff


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Me too, please.


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me too plz

EDIT: If it's the pregnant Mickie James stuff then ew never mind, already saw it.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me all the recent stuff please


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can i have pm please


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*@FasihFranck & @ashley678 sent you messages. *_


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Get everything or a link to a website sent over. 

:focus


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*@FasihFranck & @ashley678 sent you messages. *_


Send me too. I don't even know what it is but I want to see it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*To everyone that is asking, all you have to do is PM and you will be fine. *_


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm me


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Victoria is a dirty bitch, I've gotta give it to her. :justsayin 

It's gonna take something special to top the Kaitlyn nudes tbh 

The video she made for her husband would have been kada worthy if I was able to ignore the fact that she was talking to her roided up husband.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Hook a homie up pls.


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm please


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM please


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

what the hell. PM please


----------



## BookerMan999 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me those new Victoria and Mickie ones, brother!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Anyone got a link? Please help a brother out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Sent you the proof. *:trips5




Can you send me proof? [emoji1544]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I wouldn't mind a PM as well please.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Pm plz, woooooo!


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



HBKRollins said:


> PM?


what he said :wink2:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM please and thank you.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can I a get a pm, please?

I was a good boy this year.


----------



## Cpt.Albanoo (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Help a brother out!


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Emma and Bliss has been in rumoured for a long time now but where are their leakes?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

What are we PMing now?


----------



## WWEfan2123 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Mickie James one anyone?


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



FasihFranck said:


> Emma and Bliss has been in rumoured for a long time now but where are their leakes?


The Bliss one was a fake, the uncropped version showed it was someone else and this is the first I've heard about any Emma ones.

I too am going to ask for PM's as I'm a nosy bugger. (Also, didn't someone say a few males got leaked as well, any info on that? I'm an equal opportunity pervert. 0 )


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

go on, gimmie a pm and lets seee what the fuss is all about.......


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me any recent leaks please


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

@BTheVampireSlayer god damn man, those3 are amazing


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

damn i didn't realize how far some of these leaked videos went back. this new trish stratus video looks like its from at least 2004.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM pls.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM plzzzzz


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Trish stratus video? PM please lol


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Super Hetero Male said:


> damn i didn't realize how far some of these leaked videos went back. this new trish stratus video looks like its from at least 2004.


:ambrose4


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM's on all of them please. Just curious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Super Hetero Male said:


> damn i didn't realize how far some of these leaked videos went back. this new trish stratus video looks like its from at least 2004.


Tell us where we can find it without linking.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Super Hetero Male said:


> damn i didn't realize how far some of these leaked videos went back. this new trish stratus video looks like its from at least 2004.


If this is true, PM please sir.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PMs on everything please


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me the Trish video please


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Are you guys 100% sure it's Trish? There was something a long, long time ago where people thought it was her, but ended up being some other chick that looked identical.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

TRISH STRATUS VIDEO????

LIGHT UP MY INBOX THIS INSTANT pls


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

TRISH VIDEO FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE PM


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM plz


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can I have a PM to the links please?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Real Deal said:


> Are you guys 100% sure it's Trish? There was something a long, long time ago where people thought it was her, but ended up being some other chick that looked identical.


Yeah, it's probably just Rebecca Wild.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm please ?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM for the Trish vid please, willing to help share the other recent stuff thanks to various members here


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jamaican said:


> TRISH STRATUS VIDEO????
> 
> LIGHT UP MY INBOX THIS INSTANT pls


LMFAO control yourself


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Yeah, I'm gonna need a Trish PM as well. Actually, I'll take all the recent ones if someone has them. Haven't seen any of them yet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

A TRISH TAPE ?!?!??!?!?! SEND LINKS ASAP


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me the link


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM the links and I will be able to verify.

:focus


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Trish Stratus? PM me the links please.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PaigeLover said:


> LMFAO control yourself


:lol

Trish. Stratus.

Whoever has it light up my inbox please


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

And apparently not just Trish. OLD SCHOOL TRISH.

NEED

PM

NOW!!!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

send me all the recent leaks please in a PM


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Jamaican said:


> :lol
> 
> Trish. Stratus.
> 
> Whoever has it light up my inbox please


 I need the link


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can anyone verify if it's actually 2004 trish ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Trish tape? hmu with that link


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM Trish's stuff.I remember watchinga video ages ago and it said Trish sex tape but it was actually someone else


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Emma stuff is just normal pics of her & a couple fake ones


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This Trish stuff probably isn't real or he was talking about some old fake thing.:francis


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone pm me trish thnx


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me the link, please.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I'd also greatly appreciate the link or at least a point in the right direction of where it can be found

thank you


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me anything... I'm so lost on the interwebs


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can someone pm me the trish stuff too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*I'm here for Trish stuff @PaigeLover :cudi*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm here for Trish stuff @PaigeLover :cudi*


I don't have no links LB. Nobody sent me the link to see Trish.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

@Legit BOSS
When you get the links send them to me.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Waaait there's more recently leaked? Idc who it is, please somebody dm me the hookup.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'd like to see Naomi (w/a white dude), JoJo, Natalya, Becky, Lana (not w/Rusev) and Alexa (w/a black guy.)


Just seen this again :lmao 

Why so specific?


----------



## wattb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can someone pm me the links please


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Pm please.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I don't think the Trish thing is real you guys. I read about 30-40 posts o PM me PM me, and it kinda seems like nobody got it. I've been looking online, and can't find anything at all except the new Victoria stuff.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The Trish thing isn't real. Closest you'll get to a Trish nude is the one with the white wet t-shirt.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*There are no leaks or stuff about Trish Stratus. I checked all of my sources and they are none. *_


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Victoria stuff is nice though. It wasn't leaked recently it looks like, but it's new to me.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*There are no leaks or stuff about Trish Stratus. I checked all of my sources and they are none. *_


Do your sources have info about any other potential leaks that have been rumored or we might not know about.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone pm me the new Victoria stuff


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Could someone please pm me the link! Thanks


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can anyone PM me the stuff as well?


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



dannybosa said:


> Can someone pm me the new Victoria stuff


----------



## Thatoneguy14 (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM me the new victoria and Mickie James stuff much appreciated


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

What's new since Mickie's ?


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I haven't seen the new Mickie stuff as it wasn't on that one site I check, am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Mickie has new stuff? PM me that somebody.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Just seen this again :lmao
> 
> Why so specific?


The contrast.

I'm also down for an all melanin affair.

Naomi, New Day, Titus, R-Truth, Cedric Alexander, Crews, Alicia, Charly Caruso, JoJo and some others I'm too lazy to list.

I'm not into that white on white stuff though....boring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Non wrestling related, but those new Allison Brie leaks before her boobs were nerfed kada:rusevwens3


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Where is this supposed deluge that is supposed to come out? If you have it, put it out or stop talking.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> Non wrestling related, but those new Allison Brie leaks before her boobs were nerfed kada:rusevwens3


PM?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Pizzamorg said:


> PM?


_*I Pm'ed you. *_


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> The Trish thing isn't real. Closest you'll get to a Trish nude is the one with the white wet t-shirt.


Actually the closest we would get is her tits showing but under a fishnet suit.


----------



## gatorzftw (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

late to this; can I get a PM about where I can find these?


----------



## deanseth123 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CM12Punk said:


> Actually the closest we would get is her tits showing but under a fishnet suit.


link? Never seen that before.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone pm me the recent leaks please


----------



## deanseth123 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> Non wrestling related, but those new Allison Brie leaks before her boobs were nerfed kada:rusevwens3


pm?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

For the last time everybody phun page has them. All the leaks and the ones they don't have haven't leaked yet. celebsflash also has all the leaks so stop asking to pm the links.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*They are new Kaitlyn leaks and they are better than the last batch. :drose*_


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*They are new Kaitlyn leaks and they are better than the last batch. :drose*_


:risingangle
:risingangle
:risingangle
:flairdance
:rusevyes
:applause


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

This thread still going :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

The Thirst is real

:aj3


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Videos or pics? PM either way plz.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



HerNotThem said:


> Videos or pics? PM either way plz.


_*PM'ed you the link.*_


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*PM'ed you the link.*_



PM me too por favor >


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Kaitlyn's tits look like they're made from Soviet tank armour.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Uchiha Sasuke said:


> PM me too por favor >


_*The deed is done.*_


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Include me in that PM party please!


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Phun forums extra that all you need if you want to see.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*They are new Kaitlyn leaks and they are better than the last batch. :drose*_


New Kaitlyn leaks?

Hook a brother up, yo! PM please


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Please include me in your DMs as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*@Pizzamorg & @Steve Black Man I got you both in pm links. *_


----------



## deanseth123 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

someone pm me plis


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Would love a dm aswell


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me anything.. I'm hungry


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM the new Kaitlyn leaks please


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So, I've just been informed that there is a video of Kaitlyn as well.

Since I'm too stupid to find it for myself, if anyone else has it, could you please PM? I shall green you in return.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Steve Black Man said:


> So, I've just been informed that there is a video of Kaitlyn as well.
> 
> Since I'm too stupid to find it for myself, if anyone else has it, could you please PM? I shall green you in return.


Theres 2 older videos, but I haven't seen anything about a new one.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Wishlist:

Peyton Royce
Bliss
Emma - Though honestly, she doesn't need anything else to be upset about in her life. She's gorgeous though
Bayley - Just for the fun of seeing that squeaky clean kayfabe character get down and dirty
Steph McMahon - I don't think she's that hot, but it's still Stephanie freaking McMahon
Nia Jax - Because it will be hilarious when people say, "Still looks better than Charlotte"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Arkham258 said:


> Wishlist:
> 
> *Peyton Royce*
> Bliss
> ...


I hope this never happens, as much as I would love leaks from her she doesn't need that kind of shit and I hope she isn't stupid enough to keep private pics on the cloud or her phone


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM PM PM


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

@BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

hmu with them new Kaitlyn nudes @BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM the new Kaitlyn leaks please


----------



## Nelio Von C (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Hey there...


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

How to delete a post? Wrong reply window.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

More leaks? :hogan can't be arsed reading the thread, Who are the latest victims? I wouldn't mind a quick PM either.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone PM me all the good stuff. :Cocky


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm all the new nude


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can these thirsty people be herded into the Women and Celeb sections please :kobe


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

More Paige leaks coming soon...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I'll bite. PM me please.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



tictac0987 said:


> More Paige leaks coming soon...


You know this how?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Enough of Paige now get someone else


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Maxine, Mickie James, Summer Rae all leaked. And no I'm not sending links to everyone's pm. They are the same site I have mentioned a dozen times. phun.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

:fancybird


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

New Kaitlyn stuff is nice, Maxine stuff is nice, and Mickie James stuff is eh.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

"PM the links" = People too lazy to find shit themselves


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Mickie James while pregnant not doing it for you?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Ya'll need to get out more.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Just want the Catrina stuff!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can't find the Maxine ones


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



virus21 said:


> Can't find the Maxine ones


Me either, and it's driving me up a wall!


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Somebody is posting the videos on Twitter.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



virus21 said:


> Can't find the Maxine ones





DX-Superkick said:


> Me either, and it's driving me up a wall!


They in the same place as all the others.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mango13 said:


> They in the same place as all the others.


You're not helping....


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Arkham258 said:


> "PM the links" = People too lazy to find shit themselves


Or too ignorant to figure it out. There are still posts asking for the Maxine pics which are everywhere.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mango13 said:


> They in the same place as all the others.


WHICH IS!!!!!?!?!??!?!


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I pray that some of you don't have any offspring. For the last time. phun, thecoli anonib celebsflash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If anyone truly needs the leaks, I'll pm you the phun ones. No reason not to share them.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> If anyone truly needs the leaks, I'll pm you the phun ones. No reason not to share them.


If you could PM me the Maxine/Catrina and Summer Rae ones I would appreciate it 

I'll give you some green in advance for your troubles :eva2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> If anyone truly needs the leaks, I'll pm you the phun ones. No reason not to share them.


*Just send me all the Catrina videos brother :curry2*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The Summer stuff is just selfies, nothing you wouldn't see in a random photo shoot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Steve Black Man said:


> If you could PM me the Maxine/Catrina and Summer Rae ones I would appreciate it
> 
> I'll give you some green in advance for your troubles :eva2





Legit BOSS said:


> *Just send me all the Catrina videos brother :curry2*


This link I'm sending has multiple "leaks". Just chose the ones listed as Maxine.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM with the recent ones please.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Same here my friends, I'll take a pm of the leaks too :datass


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> If anyone truly needs the leaks, I'll pm you the phun ones. No reason not to share them.



I don't mind sharing them. That's why I post all the content I have on forums that allow it. Unfortunately this is not one of them and sending links to every member via pm is time consuming that's why I give out information on where they can find them. It's not that difficult to google something.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM me the Maxine/Catrina ones as well please?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



V-Trigger said:


> PM with the recent ones please.





Dragonballfan said:


> Same here my friends, I'll take a pm of the leaks too :datass


Done. :mckinney


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



the44boz said:


> I don't mind sharing them. sending links to every member via pm is time consuming that's why I give out information on where they can find them. It's not that difficult to google something.


QFT

Last time my PM box got inundated with requests


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Melina Perez, Paige and now Maxine leaks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Goddess status achieved!


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> If anyone truly needs the leaks, I'll pm you the phun ones. No reason not to share them.


I'm interested. If you can I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Anyone got those Catrina leaks? :krillin3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Got a link for all of Catrina's pics and videos if anyone wants it


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Catrina's are BY FAR the best leaks of the bunch. wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



ThunderJet88 said:


> I'm interested. If you can I'd really appreciate it.





Rainmaka! said:


> Catrina's are BY FAR the best leaks of the bunch. wens3


I've got the link to the pics, plus I uploaded the vids individually, if anyone is interested.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM's please.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Catrina's are :bjpenn

Going through the vids now, why is there one of some random ass fight? Or am I blind & can't make out the faces?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> I've got the link to the pics, plus I uploaded the vids individually, if anyone is interested.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> I've got the link to the pics, plus I uploaded the vids individually, if anyone is interested.


Hey man, thanks for the link. You said you uploaded the vids individually? The vids on the link you sent me aren't working for whatever reason, so if you could hook me up with the vids I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Rainmaka! said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:





Steve Black Man said:


> Hey man, thanks for the link. You said you uploaded the vids individually? The vids on the link you sent me aren't working for whatever reason, so if you could hook me up with the vids I'd appreciate it.


Yeah, I'll pm you both. Would have sooner, but my dad just visited me for the first time in three weeks.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> I've got the link to the pics, plus I uploaded the vids individually, if anyone is interested.


Count me in,please! Ahh Catrina....


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM pls


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm please?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Catrina pics and videos PM please kada


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Yeah, I'll pm you both. Would have sooner, but my dad just visited me for the first time in three weeks.




Pass me too :hayden3


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Yeah, I'll pm you both. Would have sooner, but my dad just visited me for the first time in three weeks.


I'll take a hit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Got a link for all of Catrina's pics and videos if anyone wants it


I wouldn't mind taking a look


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM the links?


----------



## Jobono (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM all the new stuff? Thanks


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can I get those Catrina links?


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

site?


----------



## John Carroll (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can I get the link Pmed to me of the pics and videos of Catrina. Thanks.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me the new stuff please.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Yeah I'd love to see the Catrina stuff too. PM pls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Ruby Riot leaks... :hmm


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Rebel leak as well. (albeit only one)


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me the stuff please


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM please...


----------



## PatrikSD (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

OHHHH SHAITTTT! Another round. Link? PM? Please?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

If I may. How many of you actually watch Lucha Underground?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> Ruby Riot leaks... :hmm


They are horrible.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

give me the catrina link please


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

pm me all the new stuff homies


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM's Please if possible


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I'll PM the Catrina link to those who ask for it directly via PM

Also, has new Allie leaks it seems


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Catrina easily with the wrestling leaks of the year so far. Holy shit.:banderas Melina isn't far behind, too.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM the new leaks please


----------



## Bramer (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone link me the Catrina leaks pls.  Thank you


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> If I may. How many of you actually watch Lucha Underground?


I watch it.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

New Allie leaks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Catrina is a bad bitch.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Hit me up with the leaks, please.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM those leaks please


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone PM the links please


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me the links boys! :mark


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM please.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Phun, click forum, then Celebrity Extra


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Phun, click forum, then Celebrity Extra


Just as I posted a ton of times.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Found Catrina pics but can't find Allie.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me all the Catrina ones pleaseeeeeeee. I love that chick


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

More Rebel and Brooke leaked. Usual sources.

Rebel's nudes are one of the best so far. Giggity. :fancybird


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> More Rebel and *Brooke *leaked. Usual sources.
> 
> Rebel's nudes are one of the best so far. Giggity. :fancybird


Brooke Tessmacher/Adams?


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Late to the party, but can anybody PM me a link to the latest leaks


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



PaigeLover said:


> Brooke Tessmacher/Adams?


Yup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Yup.


pm me the link.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can someone PM me link to Brooke Tessmacher/Adams please?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone PM the Brooke Tessmacher/Adams leaks please


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Brooke's are ok although expected to see more.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Rebel PM please


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



CretinHop138 said:


> More Rebel and Brooke leaked. Usual sources.
> 
> Rebel's nudes are one of the best so far. Giggity. :fancybird


I can't find rebel's leaks can you pm me the link?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone please pm me Catrina/Brooke/rebel links cmonnnnn mannnnn


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Catrina wins in my book for her videos alone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

New Maria leaks, still censored though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> New Maria leaks, still censored though


She's done Playboy though. Unless she's getting Ram-Paige-d, what's the point?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> She's done Playboy though. Unless she's getting Ram-Paige-d, what's the point?


The point is no airbrush, touch ups or lighting tricks. You get her in her raw form with no make up and just out of the shower or bed. That's why these leaks are so in demand because they are real.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Again, guys who keep asking : they're all on Phun.org


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Pm for Maxine and Maria please


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I knew Catrina was attractive, but after seeing those pics


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

So with the Catrina leaks, there's a video of two chicks fighting. One's practically naked, the other has no panties on. It's hot, but neither one of them looks like Catrina


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Arkham258 said:


> So with the Catrina leaks, there's a video of two chicks fighting. One's practically naked, the other has no panties on. It's hot, but neither one of them looks like Catrina


It's from her phone. Just a video she had.

It's like a few celebrities from The Fappening leaks had other naked women on their clouds (I believe Kate Upton did). Not sure if they're stuff from the Internet the celebrities fapped to or actual people they had sex with or got nudes from.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

the catrina nudes/video jfc wens3 :CENA :sodone :trips8 :costanza3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Now it’s Jojo :banderas


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Damn Jojo :bjpenn


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

It's fake


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



V-Trigger said:


> It's fake


One of them is fake, the other 2 are 100% her though


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Was gonna say there's a fake one but others are real

:bjpenn


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Damn, I've been sleeping on Jojo. She's mega hot.*


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can anyone dm me them jojo pics? THANKS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Now it’s Jojo :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Does anyone have leaks for the Jojo nudes? *_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

It’s on TheFappeningBlog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM the links? I've checked both CelebJihad and TheFappeningBlog and there is nothing


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

A Bray Wyatt and JoJo sex tape would be a huge mindfuck.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I saw them pop up on twitter for a brief moment earlier. They're not nude so I'm wondering if I might aswell just post them.
@Headliner ??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Crasp said:


> I saw them pop up on twitter for a brief moment earlier. They're not nude so I'm wondering if I might aswell just post them.
> @Cleavage @Joel @Headliner ??


I seen them already. Go ahead and post them.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*


















Unless everyone's talking about something else!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Crasp said:


> Unless everyone's talking about something else!


Was just about to post them as well, these are the only 2 i've seen.


----------



## BookerMan999 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

hook me up with the links for the nude jojo pics, please!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bray Wyatt- The Eater of Ass roud


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I remember some people accusing her of having butt pads......


----------



## TheRollinsShow (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

OMG Jojo is baaaaad! WOW


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Crasp said:


> Unless everyone's talking about something else!


Dayum!

She's such a frikkin' fox.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bray loves the cakes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bray won. :vincecry


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Bray has won the grand prize with that amazing ass. kada*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

My boy Bray finally won a feud :rusevyes

That's if you don't count he destroyed his family and he will have to pay a shit ton of money to his ex, but still, that ass :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Bray grabbing JoJo's brass ass. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Apparently there are new leaked pics from Maria and from Paige, not sure if they will release them but someone posted a censored version.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

More Paige and Maria ahem "coming"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Gail Kim is another one that has leaks coming soon. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Gail Kim is another one that has leaks coming soon. *_


On a related note, I'll be leaking soon.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Gail Kim is another one that has leaks coming soon. *_


:risingangle


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

are we talking about something new with Gail or the modeling she did between WWE and TNA?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



brewjo32 said:


> are we talking about something new with Gail or the modeling she did between WWE and TNA?


Something new. A censored leaked preview of Gail Kim was posted and don't ask for links. Check the usual suspects. It's just a topless shot of her in bed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



brewjo32 said:


> are we talking about something new with Gail or the modeling she did between WWE and TNA?


New stuff of Robert Irvine giving it to her on the set of Restaurant Impossible


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Alright I have the ones that are censored. *_


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

A censored nude of JoJo has leaked. Don't ask to pm it.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Just seen the Jojo ones.

:banderas


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



N7 Spectre said:


> Just seen the Jojo ones.
> 
> :banderas


how can I see the jojo ones ....shareing is caring if don't mind...gail kim would be cool to


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Are the new paige leaks any good?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Those 2 new leaks from Jojo wens3, hopefully they post the uncensored version

Don't PM, I am not my computer, they are in the usual places


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> Those 2 new leaks from Jojo wens3, hopefully they post the uncensored version
> 
> 
> 
> Don't PM, I am not my computer, they are in the usual places




My brother, what are those usual places so I can begin my research?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can you post leaks here if they are non nude or all leaks are forbidden? I remember someone posting Jojo's leaks here because they were non nude


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me links to leaks, fam


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*If anyone needs JoJo nudes, I got them saved on bookmarked on chrome.  
@WINNING goes first since he asked first.  *_


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

@BTheVampireSlayer

Ahem, me too please.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*If anyone needs JoJo nudes, I got them saved on bookmarked on chrome.
> @WINNING goes first since he asked first.  *_


Have the uncensored ones come out?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

JOJO wens3:banderas Holy shit, that semi-arch.

FUCK Bray Wyatt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

JOJO wens3:banderas Holy shit, that semi-arch.

FUCK Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

What are the usual places guys ??


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM fam


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Someone please PM the uncensored pics of JoJo. All I found was the censored ones


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

These text message exchanges:done


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*









_*Everyone is taken cared of so far. *_


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Everyone is taken cared of so far. *_


:risingangle

Mind taking care of another my brother?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*










Those chat messages. Next World champion when?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can anyone hit me up with the latest developments?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Well if someone has the uncensored versions of the Jojo pics PM please


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Everyone is taken cared of so far. *_


If you'd be so kind, I need taken care of, too.

Edit: Got your PM. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Everyone is taken cared of so far. *_


You forgot someone :cudi


Pwetty, please?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Everyone is taken cared of so far. *_


I never got one  Please PM the uncensored pics of jojo


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Well, didn't expect to see Seth's name come up like that in the texts.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Ha. Hook me up too please.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Any chance of a PM please fellas? Tried googling but can't find the bloody things....


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can you hit me up with all the updates bro?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Everyone is taken cared of so far. *_


Any PM's this way?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM me


----------



## gary1399 (May 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

can someone pm me too, thanks


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*If anyone needs JoJo nudes, I got them saved on bookmarked on chrome.
> @WINNING goes first since he asked first.  *_


Can I get in on that?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

JOJO!!! PM me right now please!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Anyone have those texts I've seen mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Is this stuff censored or it the real deal?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*If anyone needs JoJo nudes, I got them saved on bookmarked on chrome.
> @WINNING goes first since he asked first.  *_


May you PM me the most recent leaks friend ?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

... Yyyyyyyeah, if some kind soul wouldn't mind PM'ing me those JoJo nudes too, I'd be eternally grateful to them


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

@BTheVampireSlayer

Could you hit me up dude, when you finish PMing everybody in front of me :beckylol

Thanks!


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can anyone PM the new leaks?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

:nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*









_*Alright, that is everyone taken care of now. *_


----------



## gokuss4 (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*If anyone needs JoJo nudes, I got them saved on bookmarked on chrome.
> @WINNING goes first since he asked first.  *_


pm please if you dont mind


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Any chance for any of the leaks? JoJo, Maria, etc,.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Anyone mind PM'ing me the leaks please?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone PM me. Please


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*










This is prime subtlety at its finest. Next World champion!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*And damn Paige likes a cock in her mouth, especially play toys and likes things up in her ass. :lol*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The texts between Paige and Xavier had me between :heston and :hmm

That was some weird shit, but I think Maddox is indeed a cuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> And damn Paige likes a cock in her mouth, especially play toys and likes things up in her ass.


And there's nothing wrong withose kinds of gals....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> And there's nothing wrong withose kinds of gals....


_*Nope, not at all, just stating what is on my mind. :benson1*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Mordecay said:


> The texts between Paige and Xavier had me between :heston and :hmm
> 
> That was some weird shit, but I think Maddox is indeed a cuck



He watched his girl (dont know if they where actually dating) get railed by another dude and filmed it, he is 100% a cuck haha


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can someone send me all Paige's latest leaks?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

wait, there is a new batch of Paige leaks? Yes, someone kindly please send them my way if true


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can anyone that's seen the texts please give us a quick rundown as to what was said?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Buster Cannon said:


> Can anyone that's seen the texts please give us a quick rundown as to what was said?


_*Basically a tease fest by the three of them and Paige just being a really bad bad girl. *_


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can somebody hit the breh up with the Jojo leaks and the text messages?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

We need more Paiges in this world! :justsayin


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*If anyone needs JoJo nudes, I got them saved on bookmarked on chrome.
> @WINNING goes first since he asked first.  *_


Can you PM me them please?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Hit me up with that new Paige stuff and those texts, s'il vous plait


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



DX-Superkick said:


> We need more Paiges in this world! :justsayin


I don't need bookmarks, just bent over Paiges. kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*And there are more Jojo nudes out in the public to see. *


----------



## Lones (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

PM me please


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *And there are more Jojo nudes out in the public to see. *


They are indeed yummy!!


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can a bro hook me up with uncensored Jojo and Paige please


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *And there are more Jojo nudes out in the public to see. *


PM please:grin2:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

For the hundredth time people....
*THEY ARE ON PHUN.ORG*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> For the hundredth time people....
> *THEY ARE ON PHUN.ORG*


 Don't break the code jericoholic. Lionsault the links.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*And now they are more plus new Maria nudes out. *


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I'll fill you guys in on the texts - basically Seth Rollins also gave Paige the business and Brad Maddox sent her some texts about where he was upset.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *And now they are more plus new Maria nudes out. *


PM pls


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

need jojo new leaks and texts same with Paige for educational resources only... hope a fellow researcher hooks a brother up with a link :book


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Can this brother brother get a link too?


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

ditto for me


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I need more than just Phun.org. Can't find it there.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Overcomer said:


> I'll fill you guys in on the texts - basically Seth Rollins also gave Paige the business and Brad Maddox sent her some texts about where he was upset.


woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhher:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::wink2:


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Overcomer said:


> I'll fill you guys in on the texts - basically Seth Rollins also gave Paige the business and Brad Maddox sent her some texts about where he was upset.


The "Tyler" she describes is Brad Maddox. Tyler is his real name.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



themuel1 said:


> The "Tyler" she describes is Brad Maddox. Tyler is his real name.


Yes.

Also there were some texts between Maddox, Paige and Xavier, about freaky things they were going to do. Not exactly mind blowing - everyone knows of the threesome video.

So nothing new other than Maddox was actually legit pissed she was "using" him and had fucked Seth. In the same text he brought up the fact she had the audacity to text him even while they were in bed together.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*Alright, everyone got their links out in PM. *


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Yeah, I need some links, the only material I found was censored stuff on that WWF Old School site. Help a dude out!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Seth's a stud. Gave the business to her friend, Zahara, too. I wonder if they talk about it? What pieces of work.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



HankHill_85 said:


> Yeah, I need some links, the only material I found was censored stuff on that WWF Old School site. Help a dude out!


The leaks are just previews an there all censored. Be patient they will come.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Overcomer said:


> Seth's a stud. Gave the business to her friend, Zahara, too. I wonder if they talk about it? What pieces of work.



Links to the texts please. I've seen the pics but can't find any texts other than just 2 between Paige and Xavier.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

How did I know Seth was in on this :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Steve Black Man said:


> How did I know Seth was in on this :lol


I guess her and Zahra have that in common lol. No wonder why they are close


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The uncensored Jojo leaks wens3:sodone


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

*There's more Paige leaks, this time texts? *


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Holy shit, those Jojo uncensored leaks BREHS :banderas

(Don't ask me for links. Either hit up BVamp or go on /asp/ or Phun.)


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

A couple of JoJo's nudes have finally been released. Don't ask me to pm them to you. You know where to find them.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



WINNING said:


> Holy shit, those Jojo uncensored leaks BREHS :banderas
> 
> (Don't ask me for links. Either hit up BVamp or go on /asp/ or Phun.)


*Ohhhh they are so tastefully good, even for this Slayer. :banderas*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

The JoJo pics are fire wens3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

These JoJo pics :thirst3:thirst3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

I'm cuckoo for her cocoa puffs. :dayum


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Headliner said:


> These JoJo pics :thirst3:thirst3


Bruh, them cakes tho. On God wens3 #FuckBrayWyatt


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

_*Let's just say that Halloween Posts was really good for since we got our treats this spectacular season and double chocolate JoJo Puffs. @Headliner & @WINNING wens3*_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Gonna post the non-nudes for the lurkers who still haven't seen anything and still don't know where to go.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Please, Liner. I only have such a strong heart.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*

Never mind, found it. Wasn't there last time.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Headliner said:


> Gonna post the non-nudes for the lurkers who still haven't seen anything and still don't know where to go.


That ass would make Layla proud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between the Paige pics, the one Peyton IG post and, especially, the Jojo pics, this has been a great weekend


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Those Maria Kanellis pics...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL! :thecause


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

We really have a thread on this forum dedicated to nude woman :lol. Just when this section coulden't get any more creepier. I mean don't get me wrong I well look lol. I just think this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

lawd have mercy


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^ This negguh mad because he'll only be able to lick his phone screen if Bliss leaks came out :ti


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Even more JoJo pics just dropped wens3 :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I banned that guy from the thread. Not sure why people need to try to ruin stuff for everyone else.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be real. The Melina and Kaitlyn leaks would have let me live a fruitful life but Jojo, son :banderas

Top 5 GOAT thread of all time. I'm an OG, I should know.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WINNING said:


> ^ This negguh mad because *he'll only be able to lick his phone screen if Bliss leaks came out* :ti


tbf he probably already does that despite there are no Alexa leaks yet >


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

New Paige photos were better than the old ones and the JoJo stuff is fire.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WINNING said:


> ^ This negguh mad because he'll only be able to lick his phone screen if Bliss leaks came out :ti


It's quite funny actually because if you search the thread for his replies, he contradicts himself it's almost like he forgot this thread existed let alone forgot he replied in it lol.





3ku1 said:


> Got the thirst is real :lol. Are you guys that hard up? I've got to be honest I haven't looked at anything. Not one pic.





3ku1 said:


> Such a gross thread. The poor girls personal life was hacked. How would you feel if that happened to to you? But nope all the depraved typical fraternity types coming out of the woodwork. Oh shit Paige nude give me a look. Damn man Maddox goes hard :lol. Gross Gross Gross Gross.





3ku1 said:


> We really have a thread on this forum dedicated to nude woman :lol. Just when this section coulden't get any more creepier. I mean don't get me wrong I well look lol. I just think this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

On a slightly related note, I wish more people on this forum could provide names for the babes in their sigs. No benefit to being on a forum with so many pervs when I can't even find out who these lovely ladies are


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Just saw those leaks


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Just search wwe jojo offerman on xhamster photos for her pics, for those that haven't seen them.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige Sex Tapes! *Rumors of other WWE Women Leaks* (Do Not Post Links)*



Headliner said:


> Gonna post the non-nudes for the lurkers who still haven't seen anything and still don't know where to go.


I was going to ask for a DM of the leaks, but I mean....let's face it this is what we wanted to see. Close enough for me lol. Still would like a DM, but I'm happy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw the Paige and Maddox texts, dude was mad she was banging Seth on the road :lmao :lmao Saying she used him and all lmao.

And then Rollins also banged Zahra, who's like bffs with Paige now. That must be fun.


Anyway, the real winner is Bray Wyatt here coz Jojo's leaks are :done :done


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bray and Kevin Owens are making fat guys seem like studs right now. KO's wife is hot as fuck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dem Jojo leaks :banderas 

Bray you lucky fucker


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi! Can anyone share the text messages and the new paige stuff with a brother? Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Saw the Paige and Maddox texts, dude was mad she was banging Seth on the road :lmao :lmao Saying she used him and all lmao.
> 
> And then Rollins also banged Zahra, who's like bffs with Paige now. That must be fun.
> 
> ...


I know of the Tyler (BRad Maddox) and Xavier back and forth via text, but SETH is involved??

Has there been another dump of leaks today? I was hoping to have them all.

I checked Phun.org and 420chan, 420 chan have uncensored Jojo but I want moar Paige plz


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If anyone could DM a link it would be appreciated.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

How do I get added to the list? I wanna see!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit just saw the new Maria leak with her legs spread on the bed, thank you lord.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I would like to be involved.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Damn, Maria's legs spread just stole my heart. :banderas*_


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dem paige sexts are pretty mild tbh

the pics of jojo and the new pics of maria and paige doe... especially maria her legs aren't even really spread and that's about the hottest spread legs from the back pic i ever sawed :homer


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

These were pretty tame tbh.

Was hoping for piss porn or some severe vaginal fisting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maria looks even better from behind. :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JoJo's booty


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I've said this before, Maria is one of the hottest women in the history of pro wrestling. From young hot babe, to older hot MILF, she's always been a looker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have seen Maria's butthole. Scratch another thing off my bucket list. :drose


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Maria looks even better from behind. :banderas


Link?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

These fucking Jojo leaks.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Where can I find the new Maria pics?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jojo bama

Maria also has a nice butthole bama2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Where can I find the new Maria pics?


I just sent them to you in a pm.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> I just sent them to you in a pm.


Shoot me a pm, I wanna see. :lol


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I just sent them to you in a pm.


I'll take a PM too


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I just sent them to you in a pm.


Hook me up too? I haven't had a good fap in hours.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hook a brotha up with some pm's pls.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I have seen Maria's butthole. Scratch another thing off my bucket list. :drose


Nikki Bella and AJ Brooks are the two on my bucket list


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Nikki Bella and AJ Brooks are the two on my bucket list


They are both on my list as well. :yes


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jojo is one tasty little chick. 

Never been a fan of Maria -- I don't care for her face/beak -- but she looks good from behind, I'll give her that.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

lmao i can't believe this is actually a thread... At least there's no links in here.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Update MP will be welcome about some brown sugar wens3


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's a brother who could use a link


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

someone send me a link, cheers.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Can I get the maria and jojo nudes plz?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Send me links please. I has reps.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I just sent them to you in a pm.


Please send to me Jax Teller.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Send me links please. I has reps.


Check your PM box.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Chloe Grace Moretz now

Edit : it's a (good) fake


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Chloe Grace Moretz now


2 things. 1 are you sure? 2 IS SHE OF AGE!?!?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> 2 things. 1 are you sure? 2 IS SHE OF AGE!?!?


1. Tattoos confirm it
2. She's 20


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> 1. Tattoos confirm it
> 2. She's 20


They had old pics of Bella Thorne once upon a time. They were rendered unusable due to age. That's why I ask.

Also, tats can be shopped in. Is there face?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> They had old pics of Bella Thorne once upon a time. They were rendered unusable due to age. That's why I ask.
> 
> Also, tats can be shopped in. Is there face?


Lower face. But it really looks like her.

Comparisons are on Celebdjihad too.

Edit : nevermind it's another girl's nudes they photoshopped tattoos on. Can't believe how far some guys go the internet


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

can't seem to find those dat Maria spread or the uncensored JoJo leaks, anyone care to spread the joy?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> can't seem to find those dat Maria spread or the uncensored JoJo leaks, anyone care to spread the joy?


For, like, the 10th time on this thread : Phun.org


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Chloe Grace Moretz now


:mark


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

DELETE said:


> :mark


False alarm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> False alarm


Look at the beautiful hell you unleashed. That guy is gonna go to bed in tears now...


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> False alarm


You disgust me. :tripsscust


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The pic looked legit :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trusting Celebrity Jihad? :heston


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Trusting Celebrity Jihad?


If I'm being honest, that's where I watched all of Paige's leaks. :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> If I'm being honest, that's where I watched all of Paige's leaks. :draper2


They do post those ridiculous celebrity sex tapes though. If I see it on Phun, which this wasn't, then I'm more inclined to believe it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Trusting Celeb Jihad? :heston


The comment section on that site though :ken


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> The comment section on that site though :ken


:lmao Those comments never fail to crack me up. :sodone


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> The comment section on that site though :ken


They're hilarious.



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Trusting Celebrity Jihad? :heston


I don't trust anything they post but this one was really well made


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> They're hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust anything they post but this one was really well made


It def. looked real. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> They do post those ridiculous celebrity sex tapes though. If I see it on Phun, which this wasn't, then I'm more inclined to believe it.


Phun is generally where I look as well, I also use Thefappening they had been posted on the fappening forums but people quickly proved them to be fake.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> The pic looked legit :mj2


 Someone ban this man for ruining my boner and my life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The new Maria leaks wens3


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The new Maria leaks wens3


PM?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

There was also another Paige image leaked couple days ago, saw on fappening


----------



## Justin0386 (Dec 2, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The new Maria leaks wens3


pm me too please


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The new Maria leaks wens3


Pm pls


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys just go to Phun and then to their forums under "celebrity extras" :becky2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those new Maria pics :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

9/10 Would bang.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dr. Bexmas said:


> Guys just do to Phun and then to their forums under "celebrity extras" :becky2



Wasting your time typing this, this exact thing has been said like a million times yet people still post asking for PM's.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maria is a tasty little piece :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More and more Maria pictures are dropping by the minute.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Wasting your time typing this, this exact thing has been said like a million times yet people still post asking for PM's.


These are the people that were always it during a game of tag when they were kids.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can we have a note in the title that says, "check Phun for updates."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wanna have fun, then type Phun. :trolldog


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

We can never have enough Paige nude photos.

Maria on the other hand is atrocious. She looks like a meth head.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> Maria on the other hand is atrocious. She looks like a meth head.


probably is tbf


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Maria is looking more yummy then ever before. :book*_


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

can i get a PM for the new leaks?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige sure loves to stick her tongue out >


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> *Maria* on the other hand is *atrocious*. She *looks like a meth head*.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Paige sure loves to stick her tongue out >


This mean there is new paige stuff? I checked the usual places and didn't see anything.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Can we have a note in the title that says, "check Phun for updates."


Followed by, "you lazy people who can't do anything for yourselves"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, after the podcast with Lilian, now I feel bad every time a new Paige leak appears.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The hacker leaked the new videos and pics right after she came back, that can't be a coincidence


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

theres more paige leaks what the hell


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

She might as well just go into porn at this point. She already has enough material out there to create a resume.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Either someone has no job and lives in their parents basement or they have a super strange obsession with Paige to be doing this shit. *_


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BTSantaClauseSlayer said:


> Either someone has no job and lives in their parents basement or they have a super strange obsession with Paige to be doing this shit.


Or maybe he's a contract white-collar deviant on the dark web.... :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Saw all three new vids, Paige sure likes to get choked, no wonder her neck is all fucked up


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Can this brother get a PM?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Is it bad that whenever this thread pops up I figure there's a 50/50 shot it's Paige?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone hold me down with the new vids.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

phun. The same place they're always at.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point i'm tired of Paige, i've seen her literally do almost everything short of pissing on someone. I could care less about anymore Paige leaks.

I'd like Sienna to have some leaks, heard theres some out there but the dude aint releasing them yet. I don't really find her that hot but she has a really thic sexy body i'd love to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige def. should get the Slammy for Best Tag Team. :trolldog


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

Where do you people watch the videos? Help a brother


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Just watched the 3 new videos, is that Xavier in the one where she’s getting choked? Lol Can’t make out if it’s him or not


Edit- I don’t think that’s woods lol

Also Paige probably has more content out there than a lot of actual porn stars lol, I feel bad for her but doubt she’ll get fired at this point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

fifty_ said:


> Just watched the 3 new videos, is that Xavier in the one where she’s getting choked? Lol Can’t make out if it’s him or not
> 
> 
> Edit- I don’t think that’s woods lol
> ...


She definitely has more than Mia Khalifa


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

need link for Paige new leaks have to do some educational research :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have phun. :trolldog


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't care what y'all say, Paige can suck a mean dick :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Somebody needs to make a sequel to :focus because there's a clip of Xavier filming the other two.


----------



## Lones (Nov 1, 2017)

Give me a link of new Paige leaks please in a pm


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Where on phun can I find the latest leaks? I can only find threads discussing them but no actual links. CelebJihad and TheFappening haven't got them yet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Where on phun can I find the latest leaks? I can only find threads discussing them but no actual links. CelebJihad and TheFappening haven't got them yet.


The threads have them posted, you just have to scroll through all the replies to actually find them.

I saw them on the fappening.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh ok well I haven't seen new leaks so I'm guessing everyone is still talking about the stuff from two days ago. Was hoping for the full videos.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

So many horny posters on here lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Oh ok well I haven't seen new leaks so I'm guessing everyone is still talking about the stuff from two days ago. Was hoping for the full videos.


Nothing new yet. I'm just surprised that I hadn't seen the threesome clip with Xavier filming. Totally missed that one.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

I have pics of a former WWE talent ingesting semen if anyone would like me send it to their pm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Xavier giving Brad a run for his money in the "Best Director" competition. We are about to have :focus part 2 with Xavier


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Woods is a legend. NXT what a crazy place:surprise:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jesus Christ, the person leaking all this stuff is a truly vile piece of shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There are a few new Kaitlyn pics as well.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep Just seen a 49 second vid of the Maddox,Paige and Woods video(pornhub). Paige was moaning like crazy and Xavier with his dick out filming.... 

Still don't know what they were filming for and why there are multiple cameras?


----------



## Lones (Nov 1, 2017)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> There are a few new Kaitlyn pics as well.


This muscular dude without a dick? Thank but no!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lones said:


> This muscular dude without a dick? Thank but no!


Any port in a storm. :trolldog


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Yeah..I don't need to see anymore videos of Paige. A few of them I saw in the past and nothing struck me as special. Just normal stuff and that is it. I give them a C. *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> There are a few new Kaitlyn pics as well.



The new Kaitlyn stuff isn't bad, some of the pics posted aren't new though.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yep Just seen a 49 second vid of the Maddox,Paige and Woods video(pornhub). Paige was moaning like crazy and Xavier with his dick out filming....
> 
> Still don't know what they were filming for and why there are multiple cameras?


one camera was filming which I assume was an iPhone mounted on a bipod and the other was used to take photos which is why there's no close shot photos leaked of Xavier and Maddox dick going inside Paige. 

and yeah.. I seen the new videos nothing new really. 

also is it me or is the hacker is only targeting Paige in particular ? is no coincidence these new leaks and videos were posted right after she came back. I was very critical of Paige first but now I feel sorry for her. I mean this scumbag hacker leaking this stuff is now doing it with malicious intent. as if he wants her out of a job. if I'm the wwe I'd contact the FBI before this gets even more out of hand. who ever is doing this need to get a life. and if he's not going to get a life then he can serve time in prison for his crime.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Just seen 2 more vids of Paige. A solo vid of her getting ready for Anal and a video of her giving a BJ while having a phone conversation. 


Paige is the queen of dirty my goodness it's not a act. Paige is down for anything.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

What leaked? What did I miss ?


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

There's a pic of her doing a Nazi salute. Good Lord...


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> There's a pic of her doing a Nazi salute. Good Lord...


Unless you're talking about something different, it's her taking a selfie?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel the motherload of all Paige leaks is going to drop soon.....

Paige is going down as the most downloaded girl ever...in wwe history


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeez, how many Paige vids are? I've seen like 5 today alone, holy crap, someone really does hate her.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Someone send a link to a brother??


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*GO TO THE "CELEBRITY EXTRA" SECTION AT PHUN.ORG FOR THE LEAKS!*

Sheesh. Look before asking.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is JUST a rumor/speculation but from the leaks coming from Paige today, one of the files allegedly had Becky Lynch topless. Link has been deleted though.

Take with a GRAIN of salt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing "*WWE Women Nude Leaks* (Do Not Post Nude Pics)" in the top right


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

WINNING said:


> This is JUST a rumor/speculation but from the leaks coming from Paige today, *one of the files allegedly had Becky Lynch topless *Link has been deleted though.
> 
> Take with a GRAIN of salt.



Why do you got to tease me good sir?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Fucking christ Paige is a F-R-E-A-K. I've been around girls who were DTF but Paige? :andre


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Paige’s new vids are absolutely shocking.......I tapped out after watching a couple..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas came earlier than I did this year. :hohoho

PS the links got reupped.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Christmas came earlier than I did this year. :hohoho
> 
> PS the links got reupped.


White Christmas is ruined. :mj2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I downloaded a lot and my thoughts after are:

1. Paige loves sex a little to much(sex addict)

2. Emma is adorable as hell

3. Maddox is the biggest Tool

4. Xavier is a legend

*5. IS THE BECKY TOPLESS PHOTO BULLSHIT OR WHAT!!!!!*

@CretinHop138 So is Becky Lynch :crying:


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Little fact, Paige is a fan of Pearl Jam.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

So much for Becky being "pure." :sadbecky


:ti


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> So much for Becky being "pure." :sadbecky
> 
> 
> :ti



You seen the pic or is it lesbian video bullshit? Also how is showing your boobs unpure? Does Becky have wear a potato sac 24/7?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> You seen the pic or is it lesbian video bullshit? Also how is showing your boobs unpure? Does Becky have wear a potato sac 24/7?


Stop thirsting :lmao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> Stop thirsting :lmao



Dude you said a nude Becky photo was out. Are you lying? You're avoiding the question really hard right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the Becky pic is apocryphal, but if it's real, it's going to leak somewhere.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Paige loves to take a big nut on her face doesn’t she :bjpenn

Those extra Celeste Bonin leaks are much appreciated too :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I haven't seen anything related to Becky on the usual sites so I think it's complete bullshit lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That threesome with Maddox and Xavier yeez


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

That Becky Lynch bukake video sure is something else.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> That Becky Lynch bukake video sure is something else.


It sure is. :grin2:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Alexa Bliss and Braun Strowman S&M video just dropped!!!!!! Poor fucking Murphy:grin2:


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I downloaded a lot and my thoughts after are:
> 
> 1. Paige loves sex a little to much(sex addict)
> 
> ...


My friend, you mentioned Emma, I do not see her on the regular place :s


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

900mb of stuff of Paige now it's being said. A 10 minute blowjob video whilst she's on the phone too but not fully leaked. This would have all been better for her had it all come out in one go.

She really can't catch a break can she?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

tmd02 said:


> My friend, you mentioned Emma, I do not see her on the regular place :s


There's some vids of Emma and Paige just having out. Nothing sexual unfortunately. I called Emma adorable because there's a vid of Emma at a concert with Paige doing her old Emma dance. It was pretty cute.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

link plz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There's more of Piage? 

Sooner or later we're going to get a donkey punch video of her.


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Is that really cucky lynch or lookalike model?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> There's some vids of Emma and Paige just having out. Nothing sexual unfortunately. I called Emma adorable because there's a vid of Emma at a concert with Paige doing her old Emma dance. It was pretty cute.


No worries man, the only thing I want more than Emma is Becky, and Emma is a top tier girl.



SR7 said:


> Is that really cucky lynch or lookalike model?


I'll take the bait, there isn't anything on Phun though


----------



## Lones (Nov 1, 2017)

Dave Meltzer expressed his opinion about the Paige leaks: Just wanted to repost this here because it makes me so happy and the other thread was deleted:
"So Dave, take us through the undercard."
"Okay, just let me get my notes here....."
shuffles papers, unzips pants
"Okay, so first we got some pictures of her tits taken in a mirror. It was fine, y' know, I liked the schoolgirl skirt I thought that was a nice touch, but other than then that it wasn't anything too special, it was just kinda there, y'know.
"So next we had we had our first video of the night..."
"I thought this was so disappointing, Maddox came off like a total geek, you could barely see Paige at all. I gave it MINUS 3 STARS."
"W-well, y'know, I wouldn't quite go as low as minus 3 stars, but, y' know, it was definitely a disappointment given the hype. But y'know, Maddox is a lower card guy and Paige, I mean she's over and all but, y' know... I mean, If you wanna talk about Maddox looking like a geek, what about the video with Xavier?"
"Well take us through it, because I was doing Observer live when that one broke"
"Okay, so it's Page, okay, and she's riding Xaviers dick, which is fine, y' know, nothing too crazy... okay... so I'm thinking, God, there's not much heat here at all. I mean interracial stuff got over huge in the 70's, y' know because it was a different time and whatever, but in 2017 it's just not much of a taboo, y'know. So I'm watching, gettin' kinda bored, then all of a sudden, Brad Maddox takes his camera, i'm not making this up, and he starts filming close ups of them fucking..."
"Unbelievable."
"I KNOW. It was like, God, could they book this guy like any more of a geek. A-And you know this was all Vince's idea right?..."
"Oh yeah"


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Lones said:


> Dave Meltzer expressed his opinion about the Paige leaks: Just wanted to repost this here because it makes me so happy and the other thread was deleted:
> "So Dave, take us through the undercard."
> "Okay, just let me get my notes here....."
> shuffles papers, unzips pants
> ...


Which re-joiner are you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mistletoe Abigail said:


> Which re-joiner are you?


One in the red. :lolredrep


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The rumour of a topless Becky picture came from a no life NEET on 4chan that makes threads about her 24/7. It doesn't exist. Sorry to disappoint:lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> The rumour of a topless Becky picture came from a no life NEET on 4chan that makes threads about her 24/7. It doesn't exist. Sorry to disappoint:lol











Thanks. I'm actually disappointed and relieved all at the same time. Would love to see Becky naked(who wouldn't) but don't want Becky to be humiliated and embarrassed like Paige and Charlotte were. Rather keep the imagination up instead.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

More out again. apparently. 800mb worth.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*There are some new Christy Hemme nudes and lingerie on the fappening site. *_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeez... those new Paige leaks...
It's like those hackers want to ruin her Christmas.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

How many homevids did this hoe make? Goddamn...


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

If anyone can link me to the new vids, i'd be extremely thankful!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> How many homevids did this hoe make? Goddamn...


Is clear that her true calling is porn, this wrestling thing is just a platform for her passion project.


----------



## DARTHKILLA (Nov 14, 2017)

Lones said:


> Dave Meltzer expressed his opinion about the Paige leaks: Just wanted to repost this here because it makes me so happy and the other thread was deleted:
> "So Dave, take us through the undercard."
> "Okay, just let me get my notes here....."
> shuffles papers, unzips pants
> ...


If this was made up, this is so scarily accurate on how they speak.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is clear that her true calling is porn, this wrestling thing is just a platform for her passion project.


Her reckless and silly escapades with Del Rio and the amount of videos and pictures she makes suggests she was meant for the porn world. At this point there isn't anyone that can deny it. Wrestling is probably the only thing keeping her from it and a tragic but not surprising death at age 35.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Considering all the sites these will end up on, Paige already IS a porn star.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Those new leaks, the entire scene with Xavier and Maddoxx and more blowjobs... 

And there's a new one of her being pounded from behind on the floor.

Paige will need a lot of support and therapy. gosh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sme of those new vids, the guy did not look like Brad Maddox...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Sme of those new vids, the guy did not look like Brad Maddox...


There is a video of her blowing a fan she brought home after a house show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose since it is non nude I can post it right? If rules have changed delete the post


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

so whats the hypothesis here? it's now become sort of a study.

This is what i think. I think a good chunk of these leaks come from Maddox cloud not paige. I'm also hypothesizing that Maddox and Paige had this sort of sexual relationship where they got off...or at least.. he got off seeing her do sex shit. Like she would take fans home, fuck them, and show brad and he got off on that. Something of that nature.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Paige just had another set of leaks come out. I kinda feel bad for her now after hearing her on Lilian's podcast, talking about contemplating suicide over those leaks, now shes finally back after the leaks was old news and soon as she gets back trying to put those behind her, the guy drops another massive set of leaks, on Christmas no less.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Paige just had another set of leaks come out. I kinda feel bad for her now after hearing her on Lilian's podcast, talking about contemplating suicide over those leaks, now shes finally back after the leaks was old news and soon as she gets back trying to put those behind her, the guy drops another massive set of leaks, on Christmas no less.


_*It's pure clear to me that the guy that did this on Christmas is nothing more than a miserable Grinch and a big time scrooge. I hope karma gets him in the ass and FBI nails his sorry ass. Some people have a hard time letting others get back on their feet and back to their lives fully, then we have this piece of shit trying to ruin a person's Holiday. Those are the people should be ashamed of themselves and doesn't' deserve a Happy Holiday themselves. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Given the nature of some of those new Paige leaks, it's time to christen her with a new moniker: The Gapex Predatpr. :trolldog


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Christ does this bitch just agree to be filmed everytime she has sex or something?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seeing them Christmas day leaks :drose


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> Christ does this bitch just agree to be filmed everytime she has sex or something?


It's why it's hard for me to feel sorry for her. She comes from the internet and social media generation. You can't tell us that she let someone film her having sex without thinking that others wouldn't see it. This isn't some private VHS tape.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't want to come across as a dick or a white knight or whatever else but I'm definitely at the point of losing all interest with the Paige leaks now. At first it is exciting because you get to see something you never thought you'd see and while it sucks for the celebrity, usually the kind of stuff that gets leaked is fairly harmless but oh boy with Paige she has basically created enough content to run a full blown pornsite and the more that gets leaked the more it just becomes sorta sad. Not boo-hoo sad, either.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

Paige leaks are with another guy, it's not Brad. She is such a hoe, how many guys did she sleep with the last 2 years?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn what a ywar for paige lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, how much stuff does Paige have? I feel bad for her and all, but at some point you have to realize that it isn't smart to have THAT much stuff out there, she should have deleted it when she broke up with Maddox.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

the44boz said:


> It's why it's hard for me to feel sorry for her. She comes from the internet and social media generation. You can't tell us that she let someone film her having sex without thinking that others wouldn't see it. This isn't some private VHS tape.


A private VHS tape can be shared. It can also be digitised. 

Essentially what the hacker did was break into Paige's home and take a VHS tape. It's the same thing as hacking someones profile and stealing private videos. The punishment by law isn't, but the principal is the same. The effects are as invasive. 

A private video is a private video. No matter what people are doing in it. 

Imagine your files were hacked, you and your family doing everyday things and private pictures and videos your wife/girlfriend/boyfriend/partner sent you. They were put online without your consent and people ridiculed you and your family, insulted you, your partner was labelled a "whore" and "slut", harassed your Twitter and Facebook etc. Would that be your fault for expecting those videos to remain private? 

That's the way I look at all of this.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*It looks like that is the end of the Paige leaks and nude shots. *_


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Seems like thats the end of the Paige stuff, nearly 1GB damn.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

themuel1 said:


> A private VHS tape can be shared. It can also be digitised.
> 
> Essentially what the hacker did was break into Paige's home and take a VHS tape. It's the same thing as hacking someones profile and stealing private videos. The punishment by law isn't, but the principal is the same. The effects are as invasive.
> 
> ...


No one has the right to hack her or anybody but that doesn't mean people won't do it. We live in an imperfect world and the best defense against it is not putting yourself is a bad situation. The thing with a VHS tape is that it's harder to copy and share. It can be destroyed before it gets in the wrong hands. You can't email it, share a link or post it on youtube in 5 minutes. Paige in from a younger generation where the internet and social media is used to bully harass and humiliate people. She should've known better than to allow herself to be recorded. It wasn't only her that got hacked but also Maddox. By allowing others to have the footage it could've leaked at any given time. Do I think she deserved it no. But she should've been smarter about it. Do you feel sorry for people that put their life savings in a pyramid scheme and lose it.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> There is a video of her blowing a fan she brought home after a house show


Wait. Who was blowing a fan?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

foc said:


> Wait. Who was blowing a fan?


You literally only had to check the few posts above mine.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

the44boz said:


> Do you feel sorry for people that put their life savings in a pyramid scheme and lose it.


Of course I do. I don't take the view that an individuals stupidity and/or nativity excludes them from my own sympathy or at the very least, me empathising with them. Especially if what they do only hurts them.

Said person works all of their life, invests wrongly into a (legal) scheme and loses everything? Stupid or not, how small is your heart to not feel for someone that does that? I'm yet to meet a human being that's never made a stupid mistake in their life....


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't imagine that those Paige leaks were a secret with the NXT roster at the time. I could imagine the rumours and backchatting going on back then when that was going on. But let's be honest, I'm sure she wasn't the only one behaving that way. Plenty of fit and good looking single twentysomething women, sure wouldn't go unnoticed with the male roster, local guys in that area and I'm sure some of the fan's tried their luck lol. 

I hope one day we have some embittered ex employee just spill the beans in a tell all book. Cause no way is Paige the only wild girl NXT has had behind the scenes.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

the44boz said:


> It's why it's hard for me to feel sorry for her. She comes from the internet and social media generation. You can't tell us that she let someone film her having sex without thinking that others wouldn't see it. This isn't some private VHS tape.


damn millennials man, especially the younger millennial generation. Everything has to be filmed or they have to have pictures of themselves. It;'s vanity gone wild.

I go out and there are kids about 18 - 25 always talking to their phones like they are vlogging. It's crazy. Everything to them must be filmed... How did we get to this as a species. Sure I know sex tapes are nothing new, I mean back in the day we had that Tommy Lee/Pamala Anderson one that blew up and that as before social media and the internet 

What ever happened to old traditional sex? Adding a camera seems like too much effort if you ask me :lmao


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

ellthom said:


> damn millennials man, especially the younger millennial generation. Everything has to be filmed or they have to have pictures of themselves. It;'s vanity gone wild.
> 
> I go out and there are kids about 18 - 25 always talking to their phones like they are vlogging. It's crazy. Everything to them must be filmed... How did we get to this as a species. Sure I know sex tapes are nothing new, I mean back in the day we had that Tommy Lee/Pamala Anderson one that blew up and that as before social media and the internet
> 
> What ever happened to old traditional sex? Adding a camera seems like too much effort if you ask me :lmao


Today's youth need attention and have no shame. I really don't think Paige is suffering mentally from all this. You can't tell me that someone who allows themselves to be filmed while having sex truly believes it will never get out there or are bothered by it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New Jojo leaks, non nude but really nice ones


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here are some of the NN for yall


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus christ, :sodone


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

It was talked about before probably, but some insiders have disclosed that the WWE Performance Center and/or NXT are pretty much the Olympic Village (of professional wrestling) when it comes to sexual deviancy. With a few exceptions, pretty much everyone sleeps around at some point, apparently. Dunno about recording/documenting it though. 

Not that its any of our business on what goes on in a wrestler's personal life.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know if I'm allowed to link to the tweet, but there is the mega link for all the JoJo stuff on Twitter. I know because I made the Mega folder lol. If it's not allowed, then you should find it easily.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Few more


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Why did you have to load up this thread will all the non nude photos. He set with nudes aren't hard to find.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn JoJo


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dat ass


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I am not sure if even the non-nude pics are allowed, WF could get in troube for those because they're private nonetheless


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

The rest of the Maria Kanellis nudes have leaked. Purely celeb has the full set.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Damn, Maria you fine ass woman. She has some good ass nudes brehs. :drose*_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Scarlett Bordeaux kada


----------



## Paul_Smackage (Jan 20, 2018)

Maria :book


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Back when Scarlett was a red head :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Some more Kaitlyn stuff dropped, mostly NN though.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Can some one send me a PM of all the nudes, especially JoJo. Thanks


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

TwistingJab said:


> Can some one send me a PM of all the nudes, especially JoJo. Thanks


I swear there are members of this forum that can't even tie their shoes and their shoes have velcro straps.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

the44boz said:


> I swear there are members of this forum that can't even tie their shoe laces and their shoes have velcro straps.


Well, you can't tie laces that your shoes don't have.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Well, you can't tie laces that your shoes don't have.


I edited it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

the44boz said:


> I edited it.



I was just grinding your gears man


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Scarlett Bordeaux :done
Scarlett Bordeaux with peak red hair :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

the44boz said:


> I swear there are members of this forum that can't even tie their shoes and their shoes have velcro straps.


I know. But nevermind them, what about these nudes?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently there are rumours about some Liv stuff getting released this week, nothing confirmed. But she did went out with Enzo, so there is chance lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hell yes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Liv Morgan has nude leaks coming soon? :book*_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Liv Morgan has nude leaks coming soon? :book*_


 I want to see them for uh...... Observations.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That moment when we are waiting for the Liv stuff to drop and we get Tyler Bate nude pics :hmm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So it was a Lie about Liv Leaks?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Gail Kim's photos just leaked.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

the44boz said:


> Gail Kim's photos just leaked.


Eh, I prefer her old nude photos.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

New Gail pics are meh


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Eh, I prefer her old nude photos.


Finally someone that didn't reply with a send me links to my pm. Thanks.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux :done
> Scarlett Bordeaux with peak red hair :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


Um can I get a link


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

well... god damn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gail's leaks was ok but nothing we haven't seen before, like 30 random pics of her fully clothed, some bikini pics and like 2 or 3 with tits.

I wish we could get some leaks of someone we haven't seen any of like Bayley or Alexa.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Good god damn Gail Kim has awesome new nudes. They so blow Paige and Maria out of the park here. :done :sodone :banderas *_


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Good god damn Gail Kim has awesome new nudes. They so blow Paige out of the park here.*_


Eeeaaaasssy there, buddy. There's a difference between nudes and HARDCORE PORN!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Eeeaaaasssy there, buddy. There's a difference between nudes and HARDCORE PORN!


_*Ohhhhhh I know.  *_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Gail likes her husband to shoot on her back, just like Victoria :lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Gail likes her husband to shoot on her back, just like Victoria :lol


Just like old school porn. Now it's follow and swallow. Eat the jizz or get out of the biz.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Brandi Rhodes :done


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Really? Don't tease me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Brandi Rhodes :done


is she showing her face in them or you talking about the ol bathroom selfies she took?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*These Brandi Rhodes nudes breh's :book .*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to @BTheVampireSlayer ; for hooking me up.

Seeing those leaks, it is obvious that Cody is living the American Dream. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those are the old ones, still kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I CAME said:


> Thanks to @BTheVampireSlayer ; for hooking me up.
> 
> Seeing those leaks, it is obvious that Cody is living the American Dream. :banderas


_*You are welcomed, I am glad to provide the link to you.  *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, for fans of independent wrestling there are strong rumours of Toni Storm and Bea Prestley leaks, especially Toni, which apparently will come out soon.

Also, there were 2 alleged new leaks from Summer, but I haven't seen them anywhere, so I don't know.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So, for fans of independent wrestling there are strong rumours of Toni Storm and Bea Prestley leaks, especially Toni, which apparently will come out soon.
> 
> Also, there were 2 alleged new leaks from Summer, but I haven't seen them anywhere, so I don't know.



Haven't seen the Summer stuff but did see the preview of a few Toni pics.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> So, for fans of independent wrestling there are strong rumours of Toni Storm and Bea Prestley leaks, especially Toni, which apparently will come out soon.
> 
> Also, there were 2 alleged new leaks from Summer, but I haven't seen them anywhere, so I don't know.


Lol I was just thinking the other day that Bea Prestley looks like a cleaner Paige...

:meowth


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Always get excited when I see this in the recent discussions lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Haven't seen the Summer stuff *but did see the preview of a few Toni pics.*


Any chance you could PM me these please?

On my work computer at the moment so don't really wanna go searching through questionable sites :lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Just a heads up. An ass shot of Angelina Love and a censored nude of Zelina Vega has leaked.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

the44boz said:


> censored nude of Zelina Vega has leaked.


 PM me the link


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Jersey said:


> PM me the link


No. This has been discussed many many times here.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

OMG I need full Zelina leaks, I'll be refreshing this page every 5 minutes until they drop.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I got the hook up people. *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> OMG I need full Zelina leaks, I'll be refreshing this page every 5 minutes until they drop.


 LMFAO


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I just viewed WWTP and the first pic that appeared was titled Dakota Kai looking tight with an image. Anybody know if those were her leaks?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

il take a zelina pic :costanza3


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Fuck sake only bump this thread if there are new leaks.

:fuckthis


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Zelina nudes are officially out and I have the link thanks to @Jersey ; *_


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries taking the breakup well I see


----------



## PatrikSD (Apr 25, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Zelina nudes are officially out and I have the link thanks to @Jersey ; *_


PM me the link pls


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

PatrikSD said:


> PM me the link pls


I second this Zelina is hot AF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those Zelina leaks :bjpenn

There are rumours of Bayley leaks next week, I don't even need nudes, if there are bikini/linguerie shots from dat ass :krillin3:sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Those Zelina leaks :bjpenn
> 
> There are rumours of Bayley leaks next week, I don't even need nudes, if there are bikini/linguerie shots from dat ass :krillin3:sodone


Hold me down with the Zelina brother.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

We had Melina now we have her friend Zelina.:zayn3

I don't know what other people use, but I use a forum called phun to find leaked photos.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Put me on the mail order list for Bayley.
The only girl I'd like to see nudes of ...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Seen the Zelina leaks, yum.

Me down for Bayley plz.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Zelina :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't been in this thread in months, so :mase at the fact that it's still going.

But :sodone at the possibility of Toni Storm leaks being possible.



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*You are welcomed, I am glad to provide the link to you.  *_












:hayden3


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> We had Melina now we have her friend Zelina.:zayn3
> 
> I don't know what other people use, but I use a forum called phun to find leaked photos.


I've posted that on this thread as well as other sources yet some idiots still request I pm them the links or photos.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Zelina's nudes have finally leaked.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Need some of bayley.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't find Zelina that attractive to be honest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need some ancient stag film with Moolah and Mae Young. M&M melting in your mouth. :banderas :zayn3


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> I need some ancient stag film with Moolah and Mae Young. M&M melting in your mouth. :banderas :zayn3


You're a sick man Shiv!


... I'll rep that post as soon as I can. :lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

If only we had Sunny's early years in the wwf caught on camera. I'm sure it would put Paige's leaks to unshame


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Zelina looking like a ham and cheese lunchable :book

ON GOD, if Bayley leaks drop.....:sodone:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> You're a sick man Shiv!
> 
> 
> ... I'll rep that post as soon as I can. :lol


:lol

Nothing unnatural about two women who respect the natural order and have luxuriant ladygardens.







:homer


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> :lol
> 
> Nothing unnatural about two women who respect the natural order and have luxuriant ladygardens.
> 
> ...


:HA

Fair point !


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

Apparently Paige has leaks out yet again over the weekend, but I check "Phun" for both Zelina and Paige leaks and see nothing, anyone got the hookup or the new place to find them?

EDIT: Nevermind the Paige vids are on there, christ.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't find Zelina that attractive to be honest.


 Never heard that before but different strokes different folks *shrug shoulders*


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

Considering there are 5 new Paige videos it's very quiet here, has she become that dull or do you guys feel bad for her?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

For me the videos are kind of underwhelming compared to her other leaks.:shrug


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

tmd02 said:


> Considering there are 5 new Paige videos it's very quiet here, has she become that dull or do you guys feel bad for her?


Both.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Honestly would think most Divas would delete all their nudes by now or use a trap phone by now.:shrug Feel bad for them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tmd02 said:


> Considering there are *5 *new Paige videos it's very quiet here, has she become that dull or do you guys feel bad for her?


5 you say?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> For me the videos are kind of underwhelming compared to her other leaks.:shrug


I don't know man, her getting slapped and enjoying it along with eating a dudes ass seems on par with previous.



THE MAN said:


> 5 you say?


Yep same place as most leaks (Phun), still don't know why the leaker is recording footage from a laptop with a camera. Is there something legally where footage of footage they can't be caught or is it just random?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She looks better there without as much makeup as she wears now:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

tmd02 said:


> Considering there are 5 new Paige videos it's very quiet here, has she become that dull or do you guys feel bad for her?


Eh there aint much else to see really, all her other leaks have shown just about everything there is to see, and was better. I don't even really like seeing the same pornstar over and over again, once you see them the first few times they lose their appeal the more you see them.

At this point Paige has got so many leaks, anytime theres a new one its no different than seeing the sunset at the end of everyday, its not really that spectacular when we've seen it so many times already.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

I saw Zelina leaks she's hot as hell.. But is not nothing out the world is just her taking a topless selfy. Those got nothing on Paige leaks lol she's legendary when it comes to leaks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

tmd02 said:


> *I don't know man, her getting slapped and enjoying it along with eating a dudes ass seems on par with previous.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep same place as most leaks (Phun), still don't know why the leaker is recording footage from a laptop with a camera. Is there something legally where footage of footage they can't be caught or is it just random?


:wtf


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> I saw Zelina leaks she's hot as hell.. But is not nothing out the world is just her taking a topless selfy. *Those got nothing on Paige leaks lol she's legendary when it comes to leaks.*


I still think Victoria has the best leaks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can someone hook me up with the new Paige stuff? I have seen the one video, but I haven't found the other 4 and I have been looking around in Phun.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Can someone hook me up with the new Paige stuff? I have seen the one video, but I haven't found the other 4 and I have been looking around in Phun.


Go to phun, go to the forum section, type "Paige" in the search section, click on the Leaked Divas thread, all 5 are in there


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Angelina Love has two new preview leaks that is on the Celeb Pun site and Fappening Blog. *_


----------



## Itssoeasy (May 5, 2016)

Can someone clear up whether there has been new summer rae pictures leaked(I think there was a question over her leaks first time around) It's just i've not seen her name mentioned here again.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Angelina Love leaked.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Meh Angelina has always looked like a crystal meth addict.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Meh Angelina has always looked like a crystal meth addict.


Then you'll really like her set.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Meh Angelina has always looked like a crystal meth addict.




Yeah, I'm about as attracted to her as present day Sunny.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Angelina's sex tape was decently tasteful.  *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Angelina's sex tape was decently tasteful.  *_


Didn't see it on phun, where to find it?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

No Bayley, no buys.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Tough Enough Contestant, Theresa Raniere got her nudes leaked today and is on the fappening site. *_


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

I am tired of seeing the leaks of Paige I wish we see the leaks of some bigger divas soon


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rebel's nude leaks full sets was so delicious to see. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some TNA, :bjpenn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Rebel has the best so far.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

None of dat ass though


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Rebel :done


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Alicia Fox topless and nipples shown out in the public. :done


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Alicia Fox topless and nipples shown out in the public. :done



What ? Where ?


----------



## Rardinator (Sep 11, 2018)

Anyone know of where the Rhea Ripley nudes are? Only seen a single covered up photo so far


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Rardinator said:


> Anyone know of where the Rhea Ripley nudes are? Only seen a single covered up photo so far


That's it so far.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Alicia Fox topless and nipples shown out in the public. :done


.... what?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> .... what?


Check you rep. :cudi


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Check you rep. :cudi


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Alicia Fox topless and nipples shown out in the public. :done


:surprise:where??


----------



## Eztrigger81 (Sep 28, 2018)

Can I have the Rep for Rhea Ripley please?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Toni Storm :sodone



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Check you rep. :cudi


I can't find any Alicia Fox leaks :mj2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

#WeSupportToni ?


Man Paige didn't delete all her social media and get a hashtag for her when her leaks came out and hers were way more than a 5 second gif with no face. aige


All Toni had to do was say it wasn't her(even with the stupid Tattoo). Now everyone's going to search it out. Toni it's not the end of the world. Some of your modeling pics were more revealing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> #WeSupportToni ?
> 
> 
> Man Paige didn't delete all her social media and get a hashtag for her when her leaks came out and hers were way more than a 5 second gif with no face. aige
> ...


I get where you are coming from, but some people are not built for that.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Toni Storm :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any Alicia Fox leaks :mj2


Yeah, I wanna see them Alicia Fox ones also tbh.

I seen the Toni ones, or two of them anyway and the video haha. Very nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


Hit me up with any leaks you might have Shiv plz


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


hit me up with it as well


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Can I be hit up with that leak too please?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


If you will, sir.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

duanculo said:


> hit me up with it as well





Pizzamorg said:


> Can I be hit up with that leak too please?





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If you will, sir.


I will in the morning. It's a 10 second gif that isn't the highest quality you've ever seen though.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> I will in the morning. It's a 10 second gif that isn't the highest quality you've ever seen though.


Shiv, if you would, my good man :mark


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


I'll take it.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTweakz (Jan 3, 2019)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


Hit me up.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


Thanks for the rep Shiv!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Repped 11 different people that gif today. :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Alicia Fox topless and nipples shown out in the public. :done


I missed this. Help a brotha out. :cudi :benson1


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, that was the one she posted on her own insta "by mistake" lol.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Repped 11 different people that gif today. :bjpenn


Apparently I can't rep you again until I spread more rep but thanks! 

Don't really get the whole story spiralling about the Toni leak, if that is all the leak is then she could have just denied it rather than just knee jerk deleting all her social media proving without a shadow of the doubt that it is her. I also don't really get the whole Stand with Toni thing like I know you should never victim blame but why even film stuff like this in the first place? You see people like her getting targeted and you just decide oh well I'll just go film a video of me rubbing one off like... why not minimise the risk?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> I can rep people the alleged Storm leak vid if anyone wants.


Ill take it


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Oh yeah, that was the one she posted on her own insta "by mistake" lol.


So all this "We Support Toni" shit and she didn't even get hacked? Dumb bitch leaked her self? fpalm


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The nude saga continues. I'm happy not looking, those that are you that are you do you, but I aint wanting no part.

I got pornhub to see nudity,


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So all this "We Support Toni" shit and she didn't even get hacked? Dumb bitch leaked her self? fpalm


The post you quoted is referencing Alicia Fox not Toni.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I want to get on this rep of leaks train


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm surprised to see so much support and movements about that Toni Storm leak, where were all those people when the same thing happened to Victoria, Kaitlyn, Summer Rae or Jojo ?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So all this "We Support Toni" shit and she didn't even get hacked? Dumb bitch leaked her self? fpalm


Eep sorry, that was in response to Shiv above me about Alicia. No idea about Toni. 

I'd be surpised if Toni leaked her own stuff by mistake, 'cause from what I hear on the twitters, there was a quite a lot. With Fox it was literally just one pic - and a pretty classy one too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I'm surprised to see so much support and movements about that Toni Storm leak, where were all those people when the same thing happened to Victoria, Kaitlyn, Summer Rae or Jojo ?


I suppose it is because Toni seems really depressed about it and close all of her social media accounts, the others you have mentioned just move on


----------



## gloriouslunatic233 (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone please hit me up with any leaks


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I think the best part about this Stand with Toni nonsense is that it is has caused the news that Toni had nudes leaked to be spread further than it ever would have if people just shut the fuck about it. There are more people who have never heard of Toni Storm than have, but all they'll see trending all over social media (and also picked up by main stream publications) is that this bird has had nudes leaked and then will go and google that and seek it out. If they hadn't done this Stand bollocks these people would go on with their lives unaware of who this woman is and would have never witnessed her rubbing one out.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

can someone rep me the alicia fox nudes you know...for research knowledge only


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So are there a whole bunch of Toni Nudes coming or something?

I saw the quick 10 sec video but if that's the only thing with no face and no pictures, she should have just not said or done anything.


----------



## Itssoeasy (May 5, 2016)

I wouldn't have had any idea whatsoever that anything had even leaked of it wasn't for this supporttoni hashtag. I mean okay it's nice that her friends and fans have gotten behind her, but I don't remember this for any of the other female wrestlers. Why is that ? I mean Paige had loads of stuff leaked and while I'm sure there was support from her co workers there wasn't a campaign to my knowledge anything like this. So by doing this they have confirmed a ten second video is it ? That may have backfired on them if the intention was a noble one.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Itssoeasy said:


> I wouldn't have had any idea whatsoever that anything had even leaked of it wasn't for this supporttoni hashtag. I mean okay it's nice that her friends and fans have gotten behind her, but I don't remember this for any of the other female wrestlers. Why is that ? I mean Paige had loads of stuff leaked and while I'm sure there was support from her co workers there wasn't a campaign to my knowledge anything like this. So by doing this they have confirmed a ten second video is it ? That may have backfired on them if the intention was a noble one.


That’s how I found out. I was googling another wrestlers’ twitter and saw they were tweeting #supporttoni. Didn’t know what the hell that meant BUT by the way people were getting nasty when anyone asked what it meant I immediately connected the dots. Like you said, that shit could not have backfired more directly.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Alicia Fox had a leak? Anyone got any pics?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You know, what really cracks me up about all this is how shamed and depressed these women are made to feel when realistically they've done nothing wrong and have absolutely NOTHING to be ashamed about. These ladies work their asses off to achieve incredible bodies, and like any young red-blooded sexually active human being, they get off on the thrill of exchanging images with somebody they find mutually attractive.

I mean I understand it's more the fact your privacy is violated, but Paige for example should never have felt ashamed about her leaked stuff. The same people who could call her a slut or a whore are the same people jerking off to her pictures. Just own it. You have a beautiful body, you're young, you like exchanging nudes. Congratulations you fall into the category of 90% of young adults who also, if presented the opportunity with someone they find attractive, would exchange nudes.

If I'm Toni, I'd just say guess what, I'm hot af and sometimes I like to share it. Problem?

Unless you're doing something illegal, it shouldn't be. Paige had some crazy sexual fantasy type stuff. Great, she's fucked up like the rest of us.

Side ramble, you wanna know what really bothers me? Brazzer, the biggest producer of porn, seemingly pushing more than anything else male actors who look 15 in scenes portrayed as a 'young teen' fucking a MILF. Like is this what main stream porn is clamoring for? Older women fucking who appear to be pre-pubescent boys? It's like pseudo child porn. Fucking disgusting. Those people should be ashamed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Alicia Fox topless and nipples shown out in the public. :done


Link, my brother.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

STEVALD said:


> Link, my brother.


x2


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)

STEVALD said:


> Link, my brother.





just_one said:


> x2


My curiosity is peaked.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'll take some of that action :usangle


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Brooke Hogan and UFC's Miesha Tate just leaked.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn Brooke has some nice looking titties :yum:


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Damn Brooke has some nice looking titties :yum:


She should, they're artificially enhanced like her dads.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Miesha Tate leaks :sodone


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

the44boz said:


> She should, they're artificially enhanced like her dads.


Not a bad thing.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Any link me up the Brooke Hogan ones? I can find Miesha Tate but I can't find the others anywhere.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The Miesha Tate leaks :sodone


NVM


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hook us up brothers


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kenny said:


> hook us up brothers


I just sent you the Miesha Tate ones but haven't found brooke's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The leaks are in the usual places, both Brooke's ad Miesha's


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

What am i doing in here??


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

yeah can someone point me in the right direction for Brooke's please? I've searched the "usual places" and am coming up empty.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

MERPER said:


> yeah can someone point me in the right direction for Brooke's please? I've searched the "usual places" and am coming up empty.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


have some phun
dot 
org


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

the44boz said:


> have some phun
> dot
> org


LOL thanks, someone else linked me to another site. Oddly enough, I still can't find them on phun


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So apparently Lana "accidentally" posted a video of her getting banged by Rusev on Snapchat. You can't honetsly say that it is her, but since deleted it inmediately one must assume that it is highly likely that it is her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Not surprised if it was her. She comes off as a freak judging by her previous ig stories.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> So apparently Lana "accidentally" posted a video of her getting banged by Rusev on Snapchat. You can't honetsly say that it is her, but since deleted it inmediately one must assume that it is highly likely that it is her


It's not Rusev and no proof that it's Lana either.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Jersey said:


> Not surprised if it was her. She comes off as a freak judging by her previous ig stories.


What was her freakiest one?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Nikki Bella had a huge nip slip in her IG video. :lenny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Side ramble, you wanna know what really bothers me? Brazzer, the biggest producer of porn, seemingly pushing more than anything else male actors who look 15 in scenes portrayed as a 'young teen' fucking a MILF. Like is this what main stream porn is clamoring for? Older women fucking who appear to be pre-pubescent boys? It's like pseudo child porn. Fucking disgusting. Those people should be ashamed.


Porn gets 18 and 19 year old girls and put them on camera to have sex. There's 1000's of scenes of "school girls" having sex on camera. There's plenty of pornstars over the years who look WAY younger than they seem. If anything, I think what Brazzers is doing is progressive.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Nikki Bella had a huge nip slip in her IG video. :lenny


What you talking about man? I don't see anything


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wAnxTa said:


> What you talking about man? I don't see anything


Go on twitter and type in Nikki Bella nip slip on the search engine and it's also on Celeb pun site.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Apparently, there is a leak private video of Ricochet. 

Note: I don't plan on looking for this video

Also, there isn't a male nude leaks thread so I am posting it here lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*sees this thread on the Recent Discussions section* :banderas

*sees that it's a Ricochet leak* :imout


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Jersey said:


>












Although, she is basically admitting that videos exist. That's how i'm choosing to interpret that anyway :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope this thread never dies. It's hilarious just reading it from page 1 again. The peak of this forum for me. The Xavier Woods saga is the best lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently there is a new Paige video (at least I didn't see it before) of her doing cowgirl and reverse cowgirl


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently there is a new Paige video (at least I didn't see it before) of her doing cowgirl and reverse cowgirl


that one is old. Poor Paige btw. Still its the first thing that comes up when you google her and its available on many pornsites. Hope she gets it all removed before she has any kids.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can they stop with the paige leak and give us more Victoria.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

On Phun.org they posted a longer version of her threesome with Xavier and Maddox


----------



## mcm123456 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jersey said:


> Can they stop with the paige leak and give us more Victoria.


This. She's so much hotter than Paige. She's got her beat in legs, T&A and face. Victoria is hotter than anyone on the roster currently bar maybe Alexa and Mandy/


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jersey said:


> Can they stop with the paige leak and give us more Victoria.





mcm123456 said:


> This. She's so much hotter than Paige. She's got her beat in legs, T&A and face. Victoria is hotter than anyone on the roster currently bar maybe Alexa and Mandy/


Everything from Victoria has been released.


----------



## mcm123456 (Oct 23, 2019)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Everything from Victoria has been released.


There was only that one video. Right?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

mcm123456 said:


> There was only that one video. Right?


One video and 90+ pics according to Phun.org


----------



## mcm123456 (Oct 23, 2019)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> One video and 90+ pics according to Phun.org


Yeah I know. I was hoping for more videos.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Celebjihad has a Sasha Banks leaked picture but it might be photoshopped


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Celebjihad has a Sasha Banks leaked picture but it might be photoshopped


If CelebJihad has it exclusive then it's fake.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Celebjihad has a Sasha Banks leaked picture but it might be photoshopped


The Sasha Banks leaked photo is absolutely fake.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

There are nudes of Gabi Castrovinci from her onlyfans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah the Sasha leaked pic is fake, they just took this pic and photshopped a nude body on it









You can see when comparing both pics her hair is in the exact same spots. Not only that but when you look at the pubic hair in the leaked pic it looks fake as hell, like someone on ms paint took a black paintbrush and swiped it on there.


----------



## Goenbu Zama (Nov 5, 2019)

The best


----------



## Aimeemorgan30 (Apr 19, 2020)

can i have a links please


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Aimeemorgan30 said:


> can i have a links please


No.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

It's nothing big but Mandy Rose had a bit of a nip slip on smackdown this past week.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It's nothing big but Mandy Rose had a bit of a nip slip on smackdown this past week.


This thread would go bizark had she had a lip slip.


----------

